# The Sixth Holy Grail War 2.0



## Crimson King (Apr 15, 2013)

> The Holy Grail War​
> The Holy Grail. It is an object desired since ancient times. Men have fought and died for it. Because of its legendary existence, many tales and myths have followed the Holy Grail, telling tales of great warriors and kings who have fought to claim this holy relic.
> 
> A thousand years ago, the Einzbern, a family of magi, began their plans on reclaiming a great lost power then once had. Their plan resulted in failure, which forced them to do something never done before 800 years later. They enlisted the aid of outside help to obtain their powers. The help consisted of two other magi families, The Tohsaka and the Makiri. In order to mask their true intentions, the Einzbern created the lie that their work was to find a method to a way to reach a source of ultimate power.
> ...



Two figures stood inside a church. The building's interior was devoid of light, save for one single burning candle placed on the altar. The two figures stood on either side of the burning flame. To the left was an old man dressed in richly made robes. Runes covered the robes from top to bottom. A wooden staff was held in the old man's right hand. In his left hand was an ancient book. The pages were brittle and yellow, yet held together as if enchanted by magic.

The second figure's appearance was impossible to distinguish, for the figure wore a large heavy cloak that covered the entire being. the feel of power emitting from the figure was unmistakable though, as this was no human. This being was a figure of legend, a Heroic Spirit given a human form.

"So it begins again. The cycle of death and destruction. These mages never learn," the old man said, looking up from the ancient book.

The heroic spirit looked at him and said, "This is why I was summoned. To ensure that this was goes as planned. The last war was a mess partly due to the incompetence of the previous mediator."

The old man chuckled at the comment, then replied, "You cannot blame the mediator for all of it, Ruler. Who could have guessed the Night of Wallachia would occur here, and who could have guessed that Caster was so powerful. The only fault Kirei could take is letting Gilgamesh run wild too soon."

"then we should not have anything to worry about this time. I am unlikely to run rampant and Wallachia is gone. I can also end and threat the other Servants may pose," Ruler said.

"Then let us ensure everything goes well this war," the old man said as he turned his attention back to his book.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 15, 2013)

_Ring ring, ring ring_

_*click*_

"Yes, hello Senator. Yes, I've arrived safely."

_..._

"No, sir, the dirty Japs don't seem to be as bad as you warned me. Yes, sir, I know, sir."

_..._

"I actually do have something that I'd need."

_..._

"No, sir, I was just about to commence the summoning ritual"

_...Fucking hell..._

"Sir..._Sir_. I'm sorry to interrupt you, but I really need those dossiers on suspicious people entering Fuyuki as soon as possible. Yes, I understand that the...eh..._Limey fucks_...aren't being cooperative, but it's not as if we can't have the JSDF..."

_..._

"Sir, they're basically their version of our armed forces..."

_(barely audible laughter)_

"Yes sir, I know that they can never compare. But just see if we can put pressure on them to flag suspicious arrivals in the nations airports against our records of 'relevant personnel'...Every little bit helps, even if it's woefully incomplete, Senator."

_..._

"Yes sir, that equipment will most certainly come in handy later."

_..._

"I'm looking forward to it, Senator. I'll make sure to take out at least one or two before you arrive. Thank you, sir"

_*click*_

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_A man sets down his phone from where it had been resting against his ear, and then turns to take in the scene before him. A plain room, mostly unfurnished, utterly dark save for a few candles scattered about providing a flickering glow to illuminate the area. What furniture there was had been messily shoved to the side, and in the floor had been carved an intricate shape that could only be called a magic circle._

Time to get started, I guess...

_The man walked into the candlelight, throwing his features into focus. Shockingly unruly blonde hair, a deeply tanned and impassive face. Cold, hard eyes. He bent down, and retrieved a leather satchel from the inner pocket of the black suit he was wearing. From it he withdrew what appeared to be some kind of makeup kit. A brush was in his hand, and within moments, he had dyed the entirety of the array on the floor in a myriad of colors and hues._

Now for the finishing touch...

_The man reached to his side, and held up a pale leather bag. Opening it, he reached in and withdrew an equally white leather bundle. It gives off an aura of age and austerity, but appears to be nearly brand new to the casual observer. He set it into the exact center of the array, and stood back up, retreating back to where he had been standing prior._

German, huh...

_"Das Material ist aus Silber und Eisen. Der Grundstein ist aus Stein und dem Gro?herzog des Vertrag. Der Ahn ist mein gro?er Meister Schweinorg. 
 Schutz gegen einen heftigen Wind. Schlie? alle Tore, geh aus der Krone, zirkulier die Gabelung nach dem K?nig. 
 F?ll, f?ll, f?ll, f?ll, f?ll. 
 Es wird f?nfmal wiederholt. 
 Nur ist es die volle Zeit gebrochen. 
 －Satz. 
 Du ?berl??t alles mir, mein Schicksal ?berl??t alles deinem Schwert. 
 Das basiert auf dem Gral, antwort wenn du diesem Willen und diesem Vernunftgrund folgst. 
 Liegt das Gel?bde hier. Ich bin die G?te der ganzen Welt. Ich bin das B?se der ganzen Welt. 
 Du bist der Himmel mit dreien Wortseelen. Komm, aus dem Kreis der Unterdr?ckung, der Schutzgeist der Balkenwaage－!"_

-This feeling!!!

_The room rumbles, a gale erupts, everything is blown back in an explosion of light and sound. The light fades, smoke rises, obscuring a human shape kneeling before the man_

-You who have summoned me...

It worked!!!

-...Are you...My Master?

_The smoke clears, and kneeling is a man with a face hard, tanned, and weary. A stone in the shape of a man, eyes that shone like a wet rock, and an aura of will that cowed._

Yes, I am.

-I am Servant Rider...

_The shape stands. The title of Servant seeming a sad joke told by lesser men._

-Let us win this Holy Grail.

Of course, Rider. For no other reason do we stand here, at this time, in this place

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"But first, let's go see this mediator at the Church. Can you grab a car or something? I don't care which one you get."

Aaron Gentles walked back towards the summoning circle, and picked up the leather bundle from where it lay.

"That bundle..." Rider reached into a pouch at his waist, pulling out the bundle's exact twin from it. "...How?"

"Is it really that much of a surprise, Rider? Even when you passed, is it so surprising that your enemies would descend upon your belongings like locusts? Something this important simply wouldn't be allowed to be lost like that. Not in an age such as this."

Aaron replaced the bundle, this time into the inner pocket of his suit, next to his painting set.

"Now then, about that car..."

"You want to steal it?"

"You mean that you care? We are at war here."

"...Not particularly. You'll see to recompensing these people for their loss."

"...Heh."


----------



## Asune (Apr 15, 2013)

_How many years had passed?
How many lives had we to sacrifice?
How much pain had we to endure?
How long had this research lasted?
How..........._​
The gaze of a blond woman stare at the empty sky while a flow of thoughts swimmed through her mind. She stood like that for several minutes.
Behind her a pair of servants stood, they weren't perplexed at all, by this point they get used to her behaviour, yet they never were able to understood it.

"Nathalia, don't waste more time!" said a figure behind the two servants with an authoritary tone.
This was enough to brought back Nathalia to reality, the one who slowly moved her head aiming at a box she had on her hands.
"Right.... we must not waste time....however I cannot feel satisfied... I have the first piece to begin in my seek for the Holy Grail.... yet it pains me to think that such method exists, thus just stomping over my research.... " lamented the woman called Nathalia.

By the way, we haven't describe her yet. She is Nathalia Gosforth, of a noble yet forgotten lineage from london. Although the normal aim for a london magi is to reach the higher levels of the clock tower, Nathalia took a radical move, and went to Egypt, joining to the Atlas academy, thus Nathalia is an Atlas alchemist. She is mid tall and is covered by a whole set of black dress with intricate patterns, this enhanced by her black shoes, but contrasted with her golden necklace and bracelets. Her skin was pale, her eyes golden, her mouth and nose covered by a black veil, and her hair golden and combed with a strange design. On her hands lied a golden box, inside of that box, a piece of wood.

She opened the box and took the wood, she lift it and put it in front  of the full moon of that night, illuminating that piece of wood in such a beautiful way. She looked at that piece marveled.
And then she slowly put it down, right in the middle of a magic circle.

Nathalia then sighed.... she would had to love chanting a beautiful verse for the summoning... yet even she was probably forbidden into the selection, so she had to use that piece of wood.

As soon as she cut part of her hand, and let that impure blood to fall on the circle, something happened. A reaction, though unexpected. From that circle light emanated, yet it was violent, as if that blood were to be rejected. Nathalia didn't fear, but as soon as this happened, she knew that the compatibility with the servant would be the worse of all.... she already aknowledged that it would be bad... yet now she was sure of how terrible it was.

The violent reacion of the magic circle continued for a few minutes, making the floor to tremble a bit. The faithful servants observed this event, without moving an inch, yet they were indeed terrified in front of this event. The figure behind them stood there completely calmed.
At the end, the magic circle spat once more its violent reaction, with such intensity that all the bodies fell to the floor.

Nathalia lied there in the floor a bit dumbfounded due to that unexpected reaction. Yet she slowly calmed down and then slowly stood to observe the holy figure in front of her.

......................"So beautiful that it makes me go sick....."............
whispered the girl as long as she saw the heroic spirit in front of her.... then a burn, a burn of such intensity stroke her hand, and then a figure like red tatoo formed on it. The three command seals that worked as the status of master for a magi.

"Master..... why had you summoned me?".... asked the figure, the heroic spirit in front of her.

What a dumb question thought Nathalia, it was obvious the reason.... yet still, she felt as if this question held something within it...

"To make our dream become a truth into this world...." replied firmly the blonde woman in front of the heroic spirit.

The heroic spirit, called servant fixed his eyes over the woman, this only act was enough to almost drive her crazy and go berserker against that holy figure, yet she calmed herself. Right, she had to betray herself if she wanted to win this war... despite how uncomfortable it was, she was able to handle it.

......."What class are you?" asked the woman a bit perplexed, she knew what class should be, but she wanted to make sure.

"Caster..... that's the class that was labeled to me... Though in real I'm not something that could be bound by a classification, neither a name.... yet I can see that you want to confirm if you were right.... I'm not bounded by a name, but a name I had...... My name used to be XXXX" Replied the servant with a serene tone.

Then Nathalia smiled, it worked, it really worked, their effort to remove that piece of wood was a success!!!. 
"Caster.... now let's prepare for the battle...... tell me all about you" said firmly the woman.

Yet the servant stood there looking through her, as ignoring her....
"I don't feel any life within this temple.... was this your work master?".... asked the servant with the same serene tone, but firm and authoritary at the same time...

Nathalia for a moment didn't know what to answer, yet she smiled and replied.... "They're there.... yet if you ask for life, they're no longer alive.... witness on the war are a pain.... Oh! but those bodies are filled with mana, ready for your consumption"

The servant looked at there with those holy eyes... "Master, that horrible act, is one of the reasons why I abandoned the material world...... And yet you ask me to devour the mana of these bodies, furthermore you want me to engage into violent meetings..... You are really throwing all my efforts with these acts.... I won't be bound within your vile intentions" Replied Caster.

Yet Nathalia just sighed.... "I knew this would happen"...

And then she rised her hand.... a sound accompanied by a burn, one command seal already been used...... 
It was necessary to win this war.


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2013)

He had returned to this damned place, he was surprised how the earth remembered him and he remembered its Mana. This would be the place his magic would be at its strongest, a previous seat of power. 

AT was in the basement, he was smoking a cigarette, the effects of smoking having long had no effect on this beatless body he had been gifted but alas, he was a smoker and not even death could change or stop that.
In the basement he had lined the floor with the holy oil, sand from the crypts of the valley of the kings and water from the river Tiber. A triumviate of power, the cornerstones of power, anointing oil, grave dirt and sacred water all taken from the best of the best. 

They had be laid down to form a seal, a seal he had seen all those years ago mirrored the blight of command seals. The seal would be a catalyst as would this. He opened a small box, a forearm made of rock but humming with power of the great I am. AT sighed looking at it, it had once been flesh but now it was more and less than that. 

He placed the mana rich body part in the centre and walked back, he clicked his fingers and the holy oil caught fire and illuminated the small room, showing the intricate details of this triple layered seal. Normally it would take such a high ranking mage to do this and a bond of blood, but was he not almost a heroic spirit himself? Was the mana filled appendage not enough, surely it was.

He stepped back and took a breath, or an imagined one and began.

_"I am the flame in the night,
 the steel forged through temperment.
Lord of my lineage and protector of the city. 
Slayer of prophets,
Partner to insanity
and avatar of the storm.
Rain is my blood,
Rock my skin,
and fire my soul.
Housed in the throne of heroes,
returned as a puppet of vengeance.
I will be hurricane of the land,
and you shall be my wind,
the blades of air that fan the flames.
So from the fiery depths of the other world,
I summon you, 
under the crest of my family,
take form in the mortal realm.
This is my prayer."

_The fire raged up and roared, the water bubbled and the earth rolled, they formed a cloud of mist and dust that covered the area, and magic burst through the room from the arm into the air.

There was a figure standing there, a huge towering man at least 2 and a half feet taller than AT and he was not that small.

Then the figure came into full view and spoke, "I ask you are you my master?"

AT smiled that mischievous smile. "Yes Servant Archer I am your master Aventre Tohsaka!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2013)

Conner entered into the Church. The summoning complete, it was Conner's job to meet with the Mediator. Although his presence was concealed Assassin entered with Conner into the Church. Conner carried himself like a Warrior on the Battlefield, despite the luxurious suit he was currently wearing. The Illuminati spared little expense. Although he couldn't even be considered a Mage after the disaster of the previous grail war, he had spent the last five years preparing to do battle with this one. His presence carried with him a feeling of a raw power rarely found in this age, closely coveted, and highly praised.

As he made his way down the isle, Conner acknowledged Nicholas Bol's presence. "You look like you could be one of the competitors in this game, but my intelligence says that you are the Mediator. I am Conner."

Although he appeared alone, his Servant had also entered the Church with him, his power and presence concealed.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 15, 2013)

Nicolas Bol chuckled. Ruler had told him ahead of time of a Master and Servant pair approaching. The man probably thought his Servant could hide from him. Nicolas Bol could see this man was either rich or had strong connections. Not that he cared of course.

"Welcome, you are the first to arrive. I take it you know how the war works? You can let your Servant in by the way. He doesn't have to wait outside." Nicolas Bol said to Conner, while glancing around jsut in case the Servant was already here.

Beside him, Ruler spoke up confirming what he already suspected. "Assassin is already here. He is concealed by his ability."

"I see. Well in that case, welcome, Servant Assassin."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 15, 2013)

Dexter sighed as he finished his third shot glass. He wasn’t in the best of moods anyone in the bar could tell that. His blue eyes were tired and his skin a bit pale as if he had spent the last hour barfing. His golden hair wasn’t while managed in fact it looked like he’d either been having ruff sex or gotten his ass kicked 5 different ways from Sunday.

He’d of been well dressed had his gray suit not been completely undone and his tie loosened around his neck. His dark shoes shined but they were mostly scuffed up. Dexter leaned his head over and examined the only clock in the place. He stood up and started making his way to the door. He left the cash on the counter before making his departure. 

Once outside Dexter placed a cigarette in his mouth and lit it. He didn’t start puffing away at first. He instead took in a big breathe of Fuyuki City. Dexter gagged for a minute or so and started to cough it of course was the fault of his smoking habits. And he knew it but for now he just decided to blame it on the city itself.

“Place in an absolute toilet.” He said to himself taking a drag off his cig. “Even tastes like shit.” And with those words Dexter slowly started making his way back to the hotel he was staying in. It wasn’t a long walk but Dexter still reflected on what would be happening soon.

 He’d soon be summoning an ancient warrior, killing a few different people and get a wish. Like most he was more pleased with the wish then the former. Dexter wasn’t a particular fan of killing or working with anyone. 

But he’d do what he had to do. He needed that wish not for any noble reason really but for a selfish one. Dexter didn’t even give that a second thought. Why? Because he was a selfish person and his needs came first 90 percent of the time. Dexter smirked as he finally made it to his destination. It was time for the summoning and to officially enter the Holy Grail War. 

_____________________________________________________________________

Dexter had finally finished making the preparations he needed. He was currently housed in a large but very musty basement of the hotel he was staying in.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              He’d figure this was the best place to summon his servant. He knew not many people ever came down there so he was safe to do as he pleased. Dexter began pouring his mana into the summoning circle. He was hoping to summon Saber. But he’d settle for anything if it came down to that. 

The circle began to glow with energy that thrashed violently around. It was so powerful even Dexter was being pushed back. A figure started to slowly in the mists of the red energy and suddenly an explosion rocked the basement.

 Dexter’s eyes snapped open. His cheek was pressed against the cold floor and some his clothes were scorched. He groaned as he pushed himself up and looked around. He didn’t see anyone. He sighed; Dexter had always been vocal about his anger even when there was no one to be vocal to. “Shit! Probably woke up the entire fucking building.” He was about to complain about the fact he didn’t get a servant out of the thing but he suddenly felt a large hand hoist him off the ground.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 15, 2013)

Conner nodded in the direction that his Servant stood, and his servant revealed himself. Standing at 8 Feet and 3 inches and 685 pounds (253cm and 311kg), his sudden appearence would be immediately jarring to anyone who was unprepared for the event. Despite his strong presence, even Conner seemed utterly insignificant next to  Assassin. 



With a second nod Assassin concealed himself again. In spite of the differences in scale, Conner seemed unbothered by Assassin's presence. 

"The organization I work with has been preparing me for this war for five years now, so I am aware of the rules for the most part. However, I did not think the Mediator would also be accompanied by a Servant. May I inquire as to why? Have there been any changes to the rules I should be aware of?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2013)

Avy and Archer began to get ready and walk to the church to register. Avy covered his face with his mask and he and Archer began on their way. Avy had a strong inkling who Archer was already before he had even revealed anything, Avy was not using a catalyst unless you call the petrified arm of his demi-god form a heros catalyst, meaning that he would summon similar to him at their cores, so he had a very ideas who great him, using the arm as a catalyst had insured he would only summon archer or berserker, for the strength in that single arm was immense. But seeing who had greeted him, he knew who it was.

But now onto the church, his father had summoned Archer, Archer and Tohsaka was it a winning combination, did it not fail the war his father lost his life or rather did it fail because it was broken. Archers in history were of the most valuable heroes and an archer great enough to be a heroic spirit was a leader of men no doubts about it. For with the destructive yet safe ability to harm from distance, the body is not alone in its training the mind must swiftly grow also, at heroic level they would have to be great strategists and men and women of grand thought and process.

Archer easily towered over Avy or any other man, so for that Avy kept him in spirit form, and agreed on if he saw Avy light his lighter for any reason to manifest and attack. 

So with all this in mind, the former mayor of Fuyuki city walked towards the doors of the church.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 15, 2013)

*Berserker!!!!!*

Dexter was pulled up only to be looking into the eyes of a giant.

Well not exactly a giant but certainly a giant compared to Dexter and the scary part was the silver knight armor that seemed to have an almost tinge of blood reddish glow to it. Dexter couldn't make out the face of this being due to the knightly helmet he wore. But Dexter could tell it was male.

Finally the man spoke. "I ask are you my master?"

Dexter fished around his pockets for smokes....he needed one. But unfortunately they seemed to have been crushed when Dexter was thrown in the explosion. 

But the glowing marks on his hand were enough to pull him out of his stunned expression. Dexter started giggling....he'd done it. "Yes I am." 

The big knight nodded. "Ah wonderful then our contract his complete." He said setting Dexter down. Dexter raised an eyebrow. "So you're Saber?" He asked

The knight laughed a bit at that one. "No though I could be. I'm Berserker." He said.

This took Dexter back. Berserker....he doesn't seem like much of one. "Okay....um." Dexter said looking around the destroyed basement. "Shouldn't you be more....you know? Crazy and what not?" Dexter asked

Berserker glanced at his master. "Heavens no I'm not mad." He said shaking his head. "Just because Berserker is my class doesn't mean I must act like some blood thirsty beast." He replied 

"Actually...." Dexter was about to say but decided against it. 

The servant looked around and then back at his Master. "Shall we live this spot sir?" 

Dexter nodded and motioned for Berserker to follow him. "Lets go get you registered at the church. Plus I've got some questions." Like why the hell is my Berserker so humble? 

Dexter was in fact so shocked by his servant. That he'd forgotten him his name and had yet to realized he'd just summoned one of the most deadly classes in the war. But Dexter just couldn't shake the feeling this wasn't right......I mean who ever heard of a sane Berserker?


----------



## TehChron (Apr 15, 2013)

A small car pulled slowed from near supersonic speeds to arrive in front of Fuyuki Church.

From it stepped out Aaron and his servant, Rider. Both impeccably dressed in matching suits. 

"I hope my outfits arent uncomfortable for you, Rider."

"Hrm, it fits. That is enough for now." The Servant turned to the modern day magus, "But I will require clothes better suited to me than this soon enough."

"Hmph," Aaron shrugged almost imperceptibly. "Just enter Spirit Form, you already know what to expect on what will happen inside. Let's get this over with."

Rider nodded, and vanished. Leaving Aaron to walk towards the Church, seemingly alone. 

_So only two Masters here so far, huh? Well...it's within expectations._

Standing at the doors, the magus checked his pockets, confirming their contents, then his leather gloves and spotted a masked figure walking towards him.

_Someone here at this time of night? Is it a parishioner? Or a Master?_


----------



## Asune (Apr 15, 2013)

"Lady Nathalia, shouldn't you be heading to church to meet the mediator?" Interrupted one of the servants that worked for the lost noble Gosforth family.
Nathalia was focused into the preparation of a magic cloth on the meanwhile... She hated to be interrupted, yet she calmly replied..
"Exactly.... that's what every master will be doing now right?.... But I simply don't want to.... maybe I'll check later, is a big risk to let yourself to be noticed by others master, for now it's safer if they don't even know that I exist..."
The servant bowed her head in silence, yet other voice interrupted this time, the voice that didn't belong to any servant... "It will be futile Nathalia, we killed all the residents of the temple, they'll notice it soon or late... we should......" Yet the voice was cut suddenly by a strong tone took by Nathalia.

"Caster!!!" she exclaimed... as soon as she did, the figure showed his physical form right in front of her. This was enough to sent chills through her back, yet she continued... "You'll cover yourself with this cloth, it's magically imbued to cover your identity..." said while offering a red sheet to the servant.

Caster stood there silently looking at the cloth, without any word, he took it and covered himself with it, effectively concealing his identity.

Then Nathalia walked toward the temple gates, and she said.... "Yeah... I guess I'll go to the church...." she then smiled...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Around an hour later a figure covered with black clothes walked through the church's door. Some figures could be found there, she then just asked.... "Who is the priest in charge?"


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 15, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Conner nodded in the direction that his Servant stood, and his servant revealed himself. Standing at 8 Feet and 3 inches and 685 pounds (253cm and 311kg), his sudden appearence would be immediately jarring to anyone who was unprepared for the event. Despite his strong presence, even Conner seemed utterly insignificant next to  Assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This war, the Grail has sent its own mediator it seems. This is a Heroic Spirit sent by the Grail to ensure this war goes smoothly. This Heroic Spirit even has its own class." Nicolas Bol said.

He had recognized Assassin right away when he appeared. Strange to see such a hero be an Assassin. Oh well, stranger things have happened.

Beside Nicolas Bol, the Heroic Spirit gave a polite bow towards Conner, then said "Greetings, I am Ruler, Heroic Spirit mediator of the Sixth Grail War. Should you require any questions answered, either one of us here will gladly help."




Asune said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Around an hour later a figure covered with black clothes walked through the church's door. Some figures could be found there, she then just asked.... "Who is the priest in charge?"



Nicolas Bol turned towards the new Master, noting the other Masters gathering behind,  then said "I am Nicolas Bol, the mediator of this war. I welcome you to the Fuyuki Church. How may I be of service?"

From behind Nicolas Bol, a man wearing a priest's uniform stepped forward and poke up.

"So we meet again, Tohsaka. I am not surprised you came back for seconds." Kotomine Kirei said, with a small smile on his face.


----------



## Asune (Apr 15, 2013)

The figure clad in dark clothes slowly raised her hand showing a symbol. 
Two were red command seals while the last one was grey, pointing that it had been already been used.
Then she spoke.

"I'm just here to inform of my participation, I just don't want any church guy messing in my business, because I didn't showed myself."

She then pull her hand down and continued.

"You won't win anything by looking for my servant, I didn't brought it here" said with a firm tone.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 15, 2013)

_
"GET THE FUCK DOWN!"

An explosion sounded to his left, blasting dirt and small stones into their small, makeshift bunker, which was little more than a trench he and the remaining four members of his squad had dug in the dirt behind a small wall they had been using as cover.  Enemies were piling up in front of them and Jimmy's ability to cast shields was weakening.  A bullet had gotten through the last one and sliced into his shoulder, grazing it and opening the flesh.  His team was running low on ammo and their Automatic Rifleman has a single box of rounds left for his M249 SAW.  Sheila, their medic, had long since been gunned down and now they were left to sit through the pain of their wounds.

Morphine would be better than sex right now.

He loaded his final mag into his modified M4A1 Carbine Assault Rifle and summoned up another swell of magic, putting up a barrier to shield him from the burst of ammunition he would attract from sticking his body out.  Their rounds bounced off of his shield in multiple directions, flying away from him as his own rounds exited the shield and riddled enemy after enemy as beads of sweat formed on his face as he had to focus harder and harder to keep his shield up.  "GAAAHHHHH!"  He felt a shoulder push him to the ground right as his magic died out, his shield dropping.  He looked up to see one of his teammates and friends Corporal Aimee Mars, fling herself in a hail of oncoming gunfire.

"NO!"_

James awoke drenched in sweat, recalling the events of his usual nightmare.  He was breathing heavily, his chest rising and falling at an increased rate.  He looked down at his arm, seeing the sigil that marked his command seals.  No more waiting, no more putting it off.  He needed a distraction from the dreams, and the Holy Grail War would serve well enough.  He quickly dressed in jeans, a t shirt, and some shoes and exited his home to prepare the ritual.



_The sigil has been drawn in the dirt.  No humans around.  I have the chant memorized.

Time to begin._


"Destiny is not fate
For faith leads him to choose
He stands ready with my spear
For he is my spear
Even Gods decree this a danger
For his spear can even pierce the heavens
King of long ago, Come unto me Lancer!"

The summoning seal exploded with a blast of light.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 15, 2013)

Asune said:


> The figure clad in dark clothes slowly raised her hand showing a symbol.
> Two were red command seals while the last one was grey, pointing that it had been already been used.
> Then she spoke.
> 
> ...



"A strong independent magus with the confidence of a dragon. I think I'm going to like you" Nicolas Bol said, chuckling.

"I extend the same welcome to you as to the other Masters. If you require anything, Me, Ruler, and the head of the church here, Kotomine Kirei will gladly help"


----------



## Asune (Apr 15, 2013)

Silently she shook the hand of the mediator, then slowly she walked aside and sat on a bench while checking everyone else.
She could had left that place immediatly, but who knows? perhaps there was an interesting new to be told in some moment.
Anyway, the safest location for her now was the church, as battles are forbidden inside of it, and for someone without a servant to go outside surrounded by servants would be suicidal. In other words, she had to left that place the last, thus she would stay in the church one or two hours after everyone left.
Under that situation her biggest concern would be Assassin, the only servant who would wait hours concealed until its prey arrive... Yet she already predicted that scenary


----------



## Serp (Apr 15, 2013)

Avy stopped and looked forward, there was already someone at the doors of the church, he stopped and then walked closer to the other person.

"Erm, are you here to greet me or are you going in, I wouldn't want to kill you before this all starts."

Due to the mask hiding his face, it was hard to tell if he was joking or not. Rather he didnt know what he himself meant and wanted to see how this fellow would react, he would then take it from there.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 15, 2013)

Aaron took the masked individual in:

"...You must have a lot to say with making such a memorable choice in attire. And with that threat, it seems we're here for a similar purpose." He stepped aside, clearing the door in front of him.

"After you."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

*Dexter, Berserker and the Gnomes!*

The walk to the church was somewhat long. But it gave Dexter the chance to get excited....he'd summoned fucking Berserker!

And a sane one at that. He was positive he was a shoe in to win. What could stop a thing with a brain and Berserker's stats. This reminded Dexter he still had not asked his Berserker's name.

But he decided to put it off again. As they were in public and figured anyone could of been watching them. In fact Dexter's suspicions were confirmed.....sort of, when his servant spoke.

"Master stop!" Berserker said coming out of spirit form and appearing in front of Dexter. 

Dexter backed up and actually looked a bit confused. "Wh...what!? Is there another servant or master around?" He asked. Dexter would have been surprised if there was. He'd always been good at sensing presences. 

Berserker drew his sword and Dexter's eyes widened. Much like his armor it had that same ominous red glow to it. But it was big broadsword and looked sharper then any sword a normal person would be carrying. And it....was big! The sword literally looked as if it could be used by actual giants.

Berserker was in fighting stance before Dexter could register any thought. He wasn't sure of what to do he couldn't see any enemies nor feel them. "Berserker where are the enemies? Do you know what they look like?"

Berserker didn't turn to look at his master as if he was trained on something in front of him. "Master this is no time for jokes. They are right in front us." 

Dexter blinked and stared straight ahead. "They are?" He asked clearly confused. 

Berserker nodded. "They've clearly put some spell on you so you can't see them." He continued. "Perhaps if I slay them then the spell will be broken."

Dexter rolled his eyes he was getting annoyed. "Dammit who are they!?" He asked throwing his hands into the air. Dexter had very little patience for things like this.....well for most things really.

"Gnomes." Berserker said his sword still ready. 

Did Dexter hear right?.....Gnomes? He shook his head. He started looking around....he saw buildings, cars and street lamps....no gnomes. He didn't have any flicker of a presence around other then the two of them.

"What do they look like?" Dexter asked curiously. He was actually to interested to wave his hand and keep moving towards the church.

"There are 5 of them each about 3ft or so. Greenish skin with red caps on." Berserker looked as if he was about to rush. "Master what shall I do?" 

Dexter pressed his hand against his head. "Okay....what the hell are you talking about?" He asked

Berserker was puzzled by this. He thought he had made his master aware of the 5 possible enemies in front of them. "Master I'm speaking of the gnomes." Dexter had an almost look that basically said 'you gotta be kidding me.....'

"There are are no gnomes!" He shouted. Dexter had anger issues that was true but he was also logical most of the time. And he knew damn well there was nobody in front of them, let alone gnomes!

Berserker saw the little men plain as day....but were they real? Dexter decided to just end this entire conversation. "Look we've got to get to the church. Are these gnomes a threat?"

"No they only seem to be staring at us. But they don't look very friendly and I've dealt with them before. Fast little buggers." Dexter's mouth dropped opened. "Alright then. Lets just go. If they bother us you can handle them."

Berserker nodded and sheathed his sword and went back into spirit form. But before he did he took one last menacing glance at were the gnomes supposedly stood.

Dexter started walking again and in fact walked right through these invisible...no these imaginative gnomes. He had been completely wrong. His servant wasn't sane....he was Berserker of course he wouldn't be.

But Dexter wasn't expecting this sort of insanity. He expected a monster that screamed and hungered for battle. Dexter glanced in the direction of his spirit form Berserker. But this guy was polite, speaking nice sentences and seeing gnomes......ah hell.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 16, 2013)

Conner felt that that one of two scenarios should play out coming in, either he should arrive before everyone else, and leave before everyone else to help that he is a master, or he should wait and be the last to leave so that he can see everyone. Both would serve his purposes and he felt sure the other masters and servants would pile in if he waited long enough for the room to clear out before he left. Still, this Ruler class Servant was an unknown quantity and gathering as much information as possible and assessing any threat it may pose would be useful.

"I have never heard of a Ruler servant class before. Are there any special rules that you abide? If the Grail itself would send you, you must have some specific directives to carry out."


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

Nero carefully surveyed the area, looking out for any Masters or their Servants. There was no sign of either. "This should be a good place to start", he muttered to himself. He walked towards the area where the Greater Grail was created, gravel crunching under his feet.

He carved out a ritual circle beneathed him, inscribing symbols that no human would have recognised. Holy crosses littered the area around the circle. Nero carefully placed a shard of a blade in the middle, while making sure there was no flaw.

Surveying the area around him, he decided all was perfect. The time was now. He started chanting,
_My mind is as sharp as a blade
My power overwhelming
Yet I am not enough.
I call upon you
Oh knight of justice,
Warrior of god,
Messenger of hope.
We will bleed together,
Fight together,
Carving a path to the future.
My faith is yours
And yours, mine.
So now 
I call upon your aid,
Come to me oh Paladin of God."_

A maelstrom of energy burst out, encompassing the area in the circle while light shone from the heavens above towards the crosses. Slowly but surely, the two forces were mixing while the shard floated up, carried by an unknown power, caressed by both. A figure could be seen from inside and he stepped out into the open.

Suited in plate armour with a sword in his hand, he asked, "Are you my Master?"

Nero answered back with a cocky smile, "Yes I am, Servant Saber."


----------



## Asune (Apr 16, 2013)

Caster lied in the temple's ground, focused in something, perhaps even his own mind or farther than it. Not even the sudden disturbance of mana generated for within the grounds of the territory broke his focus, still he noticed the event. Yet instead of warning it to the servants of his master, he continued into her focused state; it wasn't necessary after all, the shaking of the ground was enough warning for any normal person, and this plus the disturbance of mana would warn any magi.
Caster lied waiting for any command, yet no one came... Was it because she was at the church on this moment?, or was it because the others didn't consider it worthy?, or maybe they were already acting?.
All these doubts that normally would had crossed through the heroic spirit's mind did not cross through it... or perhaps they did, but they were quickly discarded, or even ignored.


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

Saber could see a temple just at the edge of his sight. But his senses revealed no life present there. He could feel the well of power just underneath the temple. Caster had probably taken over the place. Such a cruel Servant or Master. They had wiped out all life there for their own needs. Righteous anger filled him. But it would do no good to reveal his powers so soon. Wars weren't always won with strength and with Caster able to directly draw from the leylines under the temple...

"Saber! Lets go. I already have a base ready for us and we have to inform the mediator we're in", Nero called out to him. 

Saber nodded in acquiescence. Plans had to be made. Vengeance for the dead could be taken later. 

"Your life is mine, Caster.", he darkly muttered to himself, before walking towards his already distancing Master.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

*YES!/NO!*

Dexter and Berserker finally made it to the front of the church. 

Berserker stayed in spirit form but informed his master of all the other servants and masters present but Dexter had already realized this as he had stopped dead in his tracks only a few feet away from the churches door. 

Dexter started walking away. He wasn't in any mood to go and die after only an hour of being a master. 

"Master come now. It wouldn't be very knightly of you to back away when you see danger." Berserker continued. "Besides did you not know the risks when coming here?"

Dexter lied. "Of course I knew them. I'm not a moron." Dexter of course hadn't given the least bit of thought to the fact other masters would be registering.

Berserker could of course see through this lie. But he decided not to comment on it he'd come to the conclusion his master was a bit of coward and possibly slow.

Dexter's opinion of his servant wasn't much better. Dexter hated crazy people.....and in Dexter's mind 90 percent of the world were either asshole or psychos and in all honesty that theory might not have been to far off.

Berserker to physical form and stocked over to Dexter. "We are going in." He said with the blunt voice of a leader.

Dexter laughed. "Yeah I ain't and neither are you." He said. "I think I'll just go home, take a little nap and come back later." 

Berserker was in front of his master in a flash. "We must stay to show we will not be intimidated."

Dexter shook his head. "Don't make me use a command seal."

Berserker laughed. "You'd waste a command seal on a matter as trivial as this?" 

Berserker had a point there. Dexter was stubborn but he wasn't actually planning on using one of them.....yet.

Dexter let out a sigh. "Lets go!" He shouted

"NO!" Berserker shouted back his mighty voice booming

"YES!" Dexter replied 

"NO!"

"YES!"

"NO!"

"YES!"

"NO!"

"YES!"

"NO!"

The two went back and forth like this for some time. Dexter forgetting about the danger but Berserker was still well aware of it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 16, 2013)

_"
When was it that I last appear in this world....
1000 years ago....
maybe 2000....
All I did was for the Lord
I serve him greatly
I could never trust anyone around me
 Seems like the wheels of fate are slowly turning
"
_
A form begin to materialize from the brilliance of light. What appeared was a man shaded in a whitish cloak with the symbol of the Crusaders on the back. His face somehow remained unseen, for it wasn't the time for his identity to be known. 

In his hand, he wield a spear that was wrap to conceal its origins, for if its was known what manner of power this spear had... the world may be thrown into chaos

He opens his eyes and stares directly at the man,drench in sweat, in front of him.  

"Are you the one who summon me?"   

"I am Lancer, Your spear to pierce all those who stand in your way"


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Conner felt that that one of two scenarios should play out coming in, either he should arrive before everyone else, and leave before everyone else to help that he is a master, or he should wait and be the last to leave so that he can see everyone. Both would serve his purposes and he felt sure the other masters and servants would pile in if he waited long enough for the room to clear out before he left. Still, this Ruler class Servant was an unknown quantity and gathering as much information as possible and assessing any threat it may pose would be useful.
> 
> "I have never heard of a Ruler servant class before. Are there any special rules that you abide? If the Grail itself would send you, you must have some specific directives to carry out."



"I am here to simply ensure all goes well during this war. Too much chaos happened during the last war. This time, I will deal with any threats that appear. With two mediators, Nothing surprising should happen."


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2013)

Avy walked in with the man that was at his side walking slightly behind him. As he entered Kirei had spotted him and greeted him despite the magical mask he was wearing to hide his appearance, it was no surprise that Kirei could tell it was him, he was there when Avy came back from the grave and was gifted with this puppet body.

Avy removed his mask and his mana's aura filled the room like the release of gas.
"Trust you Kirei to not only notice me, but to reveal my identity to all in this room." Avy said and he placed his mask back in his back pocket.

"So lets get to it then."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2013)

Kotomine smiled.

"Come now, I only revealed you as a Tohsaka. You can keep your mask on if you think it helps. I would stand here and chat with you, but I am not the mediator for this war. I am merely a defender for this truce ground. The one you should speak to is the old man and the Servant."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

The church door was flung open and Dexter's body was the first thing through the door. In fact he flew through it and landed with a very hard thud in front of Bol and the rest. His left eye was a bit swollen as if he'd just been involved in a losing fight.....which he had.

Dexter groaned as he looked up at the men around. Him he was bit out of it. "I....I ain't going in." He mumbled waving his hand loosely around.

Berserker did not follow his master in. At least not yet but his presence was known. Berserker had won the argument with his master. Dexter had tried to walk away but very weak tap in the face had sent  the magus into the church.

Berserker was planning on going in. But he had to be careful. So he figured it be wise to keep guard for other servants....just in case they would be more hostile then he expected.


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

Nero grimaced. He could sense that Saber had anger built up towards Caster and his/her Master. He could understand why. The slaughter of everyone in the Temple had left a bad taste in his mouth too. But who was he to judge? He might have done the same if placed in the same position. To anger now would be hypocritical. Nothing more but to move on now.

"Come on Saber, we have to move on. Can't be dallying around now can we?", Nero called out to his Servant.

"Of course Master.", Saber replied in a grim tone.

'Sigh, not even the first hour and Saber probably thinks I'm a cruel bastard. Hopefully he'll understand.', Nero thought to himself.

Their walk brought them to the church. Nero could already feel the Masters and Servants inside.

"Well well, this should be exciting. All these pretty boys and girls and their toys inside.", he muttered to himself.

Spotting a Servant stationed outside, Nero's eyes narrowed. "Stay outside Saber. Eliminate with maximum prejudice if he tries anything. You never know if the other Masters are trying something."

Nero continued walking in, already on full alert.


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2013)

Avy nodded at Kotomine.
"Very well." He said and turned towards the old man, and his servant Avy having been connected to God once upon a time and having rested in the throne of heroes had an instinct and this servant was of a different class than the rest, it was somewhat distressing.

"Sir I am Aventre Tohsaka, maybe you have heard of me. I am here to register for the Holy Grail war, with my servant archer." He said waiting for the response, before looking back at the master he met outside the church.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

"No need to be so worried." Berserker said as he felt Saber and his master's hostility. Berserker honestly wasn't looking for a fight at the moment. But if one broke out he'd be more then willing to oblige.

"I don't seek any quarrel on this day. My master just brought me here to register." He tapped on his helmet and he stared at Saber. "So how long have you been a jester?" Berserker's insanity was starting to kick in. It wasn't a malicious sort of crazy.

But dear lord was it annoying. Berserker was currently seeing Saber as a royal jester and making conversation like they were old friends.

Dexter was still down and glanced the way of the door. He saw Nero approaching but was still to dizzy to realize his servant was making conversation with the enemy. 

He looked at the other masters around. his senses coming back. "Well I'm right fucked aren't I?" He asked turning pale realizing he was surrounded by enemies. Berserker could feel his master's worry. But he wasn't worried he was downright chipper.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy nodded at Kotomine.
> "Very well." He said and turned towards the old man, and his servant Avy having been connected to God once upon a time and having rested in the throne of heroes had an instinct and this servant was of a different class than the rest, it was somewhat distressing.
> 
> "Sir I am Aventre Tohsaka, maybe you have heard of me. I am here to register for the Holy Grail war, with my servant archer." He said waiting for the response, before looking back at the master he met outside the church.



Nicolas Bol gave Aventre a quick glance, then said "Welcome, Master Tohsaka. It seems you are lucky enough to have a second chance at the war. Let's hope you fare better this time. Is there anything I can help you with while you're here?"


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

Saber scratched his head. A Berserker whom could talk in coherent sentences? Well, he had seen stranger things. Well, if he wasn't looking for a fight, Saber would be glad to oblige. He relaxed his stance a little.

And then Berserker said, "So how long have you been a jester?" Saber rolled his eyes. So he was still insane after all. Just in a special way. Ah well, things couldn't always be smooth sailing. Perhaps his own Master would be doing better...

Nero snorted. Watching a Servant kick his Master around to get him moving was a first. He passed his hand towards Dexter. "Need some help getting up there?", Nero asked.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

Dexter raised an eyebrow at Nero and smirked but took his hand. "Only if you promise not to knife me in the back." He said rubbing his swollen eye. "Crazy bastard hits harder then Mike Tyson with brass knuckles....and the scary part was I think he was only messing around?" Dexter said as he pulled himself up.

Berserker continued chatting away for a bit and then looked at the church. "I hope I didn't hit him to hard." He continued. "I'm guessing you didn't have make your master go in Sir Jester?" He asked Saber


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

"Naw, I'm not that kind of person. I'll rather shoot you in the face while telling you about it", Nero replied, smirking right back. 

"Must have heard getting hit by that brute eh, what did you do to make him manhandle you like that?"

Deciding to play along with the insane Berserker, Saber nodded to his question. "So why aren't you gibbering like most Berserkers would?", Saber decided to ask directly.


----------



## Asune (Apr 16, 2013)

Hearing the tumult, for a moment she was curious and got close enough to be safe, yet take a look at what happening.
Masters and servants discussing between them, classes Berserker and Saber... She couldn't hid her surprise. Do these two know anything about this war?, they're opening themselves to every master here, not only revealing their identities as masters, but also showing their servants.
What kind of fools were they anyway?.

She relaxed and returned to the bench, after all, idiot masters shouldn't be too troublesome she though.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy walked in with the man that was at his side walking slightly behind him. As he entered Kirei had spotted him and greeted him despite the magical mask he was wearing to hide his appearance, it was no surprise that Kirei could tell it was him, he was there when Avy came back from the grave and was gifted with this puppet body.
> 
> Avy removed his mask and his mana's aura filled the room like the release of gas.
> "Trust you Kirei to not only notice me, but to reveal my identity to all in this room." Avy said and he placed his mask back in his back pocket.
> ...



Aaron had walked in directly ahead of Avy, so he had heard the entire exchange

_Tohsaka, huh? I wonder...Still. He's got some magical power there. Worth paying special attention to._



Crimson King said:


> Kotomine smiled.
> 
> "Come now, I only revealed you as a Tohsaka. You can keep your mask on if you think it helps. I would stand here and chat with you, but I am not the mediator for this war. I am merely a defender for this truce ground. The one you should speak to is the old man and the Servant."



_So the Kotomine priest is no longer the mediator for this war?_

"Father Kotomine, if possible, I'd like a word on that between the two of us later."



Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy nodded at Kotomine.
> "Very well." He said and turned towards the old man, and his servant Avy having been connected to God once upon a time and having rested in the throne of heroes had an instinct and this servant was of a different class than the rest, it was somewhat distressing.
> 
> "Sir I am Aventre Tohsaka, maybe you have heard of me. I am here to register for the Holy Grail war, with my servant archer." He said waiting for the response, before looking back at the master he met outside the church.



_That individual of special interest? That Aventre Tohsaka?! Here?! So that's what that represented...Damn_




Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol gave Aventre a quick glance, then said "Welcome, Master Tohsaka. It seems you are lucky enough to have a second chance at the war. Let's hope you fare better this time. Is there anything I can help you with while you're here?"



Aaron spoke up at this, eager to settle the formalities so he could return to more constructive actions.

"Master Bol, I am here to present myself to you as a Master," he tugged off the gloves on his left hand, displaying his command seals, "And to also have a word with Father Kotomine."

Aaron then turned to notice the servant Ruler. "Hello to you as well, Servant Ruler. May you guide us fairly and stay out of my way." With this last he placed his left hand over his heart in a mock bow, and flashed the servant a smile flashing with brilliantly white teeth. A cruel grin filled with complete contempt towards the one it was directed at.


----------



## Serp (Apr 16, 2013)

Avy looked at the mediator. "No I don't think I have any questions for now, but I may return later if I have more." Avy nodded at the mediator and ruler.

He turned to leave the church, but the guy he had seen at the door had caught his eye. He was looking at him, and Avy knew this guy before had been curious about him, but upon his facial reveal and name, Avy could tell he had at least heard his name. He was interesting to say the least, so Avy stood by the main door of the Church and waited for Aaron to finish with Kirei.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _So the Kotomine priest is no longer the mediator for this war?_
> 
> "Father Kotomine, if possible, I'd like a word on that between the two of us later."
> 
> ...



"Of course, feel free to speak with Kotomine.  Just remember that when you leave, you are officially in the war." Nicolas Bol said, turning his attention to the other Masters.

"I will only stand agaisnt you if you break any rules. Other than that, I will remain here." Ruler said, not rising to the bait.

"what would you like to know?" Kotomine asked.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 16, 2013)

Ignoring Ruler for the moment, only to turn impassively towards Kotomine, "Father Kotomine, why were you dismissed from your position as overseer? And I also may need a brochure of the rules of this war, so as not to _provoke_ our mutual friends.

Also it seems that you may seem to not be as free as you would like under better circumstances. My condolences." A light smirk punctuates this last comment of his.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2013)

"Dismissed? You misunderstand. I am preoccupied during this war with otehr matters and cannot oversee the war effectively. Were it not for that event, I would still be the mediator. As for the rules, here is a list written down. You may take a copy."

Kotomine handed an old scroll to Aaron. The scroll was old, but also one of the many duplicates inside the church.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 16, 2013)

Aaron reaches out and takes the scroll, mild surprise flickering across his face.

_If that's the case...A man with the same 'scent'..._

"I look forward to your performance in the future, Father. Perhaps I may take the chance to partake in one of your sermons at a later date." He bows, turns, and then begins walking out to the chapel, taking note of the man still awaiting him at the door to the building.

"I've always wondered what makes maguses so obsessed with the means that they employ over the end that they wish to achieve, Tohsaka. It seems quite backwards.


'You strike me as a man who could give me an answer to that...But perhaps at a later time."


----------



## Asune (Apr 16, 2013)

"One of these rules would be useful" said the woman in black clothes, heading toward Kotomine.
She extended her hand asking for one of the scrolls.

"Kotomine Kirei, a shady man filled with many misteries..... You would do well to take care of your back mediator" whispered the woman while passing near Nicholas


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Naw, I'm not that kind of person. I'll rather shoot you in the face while telling you about it", Nero replied, smirking right back.
> 
> "Must have heard getting hit by that brute eh, what did you do to make him manhandle you like that?"
> 
> Deciding to play along with the insane Berserker, Saber nodded to his question. "So why aren't you gibbering like most Berserkers would?", Saber decided to ask directly.



Dexter wasn't sure if he should lie or tell the truth. He decided to take the middle are and joke about it. "Oh well I'm a masochist and I was having my servant beat me for my own sick pleasures." Dexter said smiling and flinching as he tried to move around the damaged side of his face. "I really need some ice."

Berserker shrugged at Saber's question. "Oh I'm not to sure of that. Why must all Berserker's be viewed of as babbling mad men. I'm just as sane as anyone else in this grail war.....oh well it seems they followed us." Berserker said putting his hand on his sword. He seemed to be looking past Saber.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 16, 2013)

Asune said:


> "One of these rules would be useful" said the woman in black clothes, heading toward Kotomine.
> She extended her hand asking for one of the scrolls.
> 
> "Kotomine Kirei, a shady man filled with many misteries..... You would do well to take care of your back mediator" whispered the woman while passing near Nicholas



Handing over a scroll, Kotomine said "Do not worry. I'll remember to backstab you only when you least expect it"


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter wasn't sure if he should lie or tell the truth. He decided to take the middle are and joke about it. "Oh well I'm a masochist and I was having my servant beat me for my own sick pleasures." Dexter said smiling and flinching as he tried to move around the damaged side of his face. "I really need some ice."
> 
> Berserker shrugged at Saber's question. "Oh I'm not to sure of that. Why must all Berserker's be viewed of as babbling mad men. I'm just as sane as anyone else in this grail war.....oh well it seems they followed us." Berserker said putting his hand on his sword. He seemed to be looking past Saber.



"Hey, I won't judge.", Nero grinned back at Dexter, "It's all a matter of taste." 

"Sorry, ain't got no ice pack here. Maybe the mediator does though."

Nero glanced over towards the Master in black. She made him uneasy. Not to mention she seemed like an uptight little bitch too. 'A bullet in the head ought to fix that.', he thought to himself, fingering the trigger of the gun hidden under his coat.


Saber cocked his head, was Berserker trying to trick him into turning around for a sneak attack? Or was there really something behind him? He slowly turned in case there was really a threat, only to see....nothing.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 16, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Hey, I won't judge.", Nero grinned back at Dexter, "It's all a matter of taste."
> 
> "Sorry, ain't got no ice pack here. Maybe the mediator does though."
> 
> ...



Dexter nodded at Nero and walked over to the women in black. He figured it was time to work his magic. Dexter had the belief he was womanizer...which he wasn't but he'd always been able to get the more dumber ladies in bed with him.

He was very much hoping this master would be the same. Dexter completely ignored the bad vibes coming off Nathalia and Kotomine. He then started to work so called magic. "Hey baby cakes." He said winking.

"You up for a little fun tonight....but you'll need to lose all that thick black clothing first." He finished smiling arrogantly. Dexter may have had to win the grail war but he was still Dexter.


Berserker shook his head at Saber. "Cursed gnomes." He said to Saber. "You can't see them can you?" He continued. "Their magic must be greater then I expected for them to able to fool a Sabe class servant.


----------



## Asune (Apr 16, 2013)

The woman turned to Dexter, unexpected due to his behaviour.
For a moment she thought, that it would be plain easy to kill him right here, right now with just a swift move.
But it would be risky with a mediator close by.

"Fun?..... Sure.... ", she then walked at his side and whispered to his ear. _"Not today though, as soon as you kill Kotomine and the mediator I'll reward you"_

She then returned to her bench. A dumb master can be useful... maybe.


----------



## Ice (Apr 16, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter nodded at Nero and walked over to the women in black. He figured it was time to work his magic. Dexter had the belief he was womanizer...which he wasn't but he'd always been able to get the more dumber ladies in bed with him.
> 
> He was very much hoping this master would be the same. Dexter completely ignored the bad vibes coming off Nathalia and Kotomine. He then started to work so called magic. "Hey baby cakes." He said winking.
> 
> ...



Nero sighed. Dexter was one dense idiot. Oh well.


Saber was puzzled. What in the name of The Lord were gnomes? "What are these gnomes you speak of?", Saber enquired.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 16, 2013)

_...I'm just going to pretend I didn't hear that._

Considering the fact that they were in a mostly silent church, with little to no ambient sound aside from an oddly catchy BGM, it was no trouble to hear a single whisper cutting through the air.

Actually it was troublesome.

Aaron actually wished he hadn't heard the entire exchange, due to it presenting him with an overwhelming sense of awkwardness.

_Would be nice if I could see what Tohsaka wants with me, so I can leave. Damn allegories. I assumed that 'the crazed stallion is deeply strained' would mean I'd have to deal with something dangerous. Not something like *this*_.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 17, 2013)

Dexter could feel magic pulling at him and now his inner self was basically kicking his inner hormonal beast for being an idiot.

But then some pretty interesting words came out of Dexter's mouth. "Who the hell is Kotomine?" He asked.

Berserker nodded at Saber. "They are little small people that use magic. They followed me and my master here." He replied still seeming to be looking at nothing. "They don't seem to be a danger but certainly odd creatures."


----------



## Asune (Apr 17, 2013)

The woman let a sigh escape from her mouth...

"You're that hopeless I see.."

She then pointed her thumb right behind her at a man dressed in priest robes.

"That man with the obviously not washed hair is Kotomine"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

Indignation covered Aaron's features at this newest comment

_...Now that's rude, he clearly washes his hair. Crass woman._

He then paused for a moment, his face sliding back into impassiveness.

_Maybe I should just leave._


----------



## Andyman (Apr 17, 2013)

Dexter blinked, looked around the room and then back at Nathalia. "So you want me to kill a priest?" Dexter asked. Dexter smirked. "Does this have something to do with your childhood and repressed memories?" It was becoming increasing clear that Dexter was an asshole.

"Because a lot of priests have happy hands." He finished. Dexter then face palmed he should really learn to stop running his mouth to get laid and to be rude. Nothing has worked in his favor so far. And on top of all this he had yet to go buy a new pack of cigs.


----------



## Asune (Apr 17, 2013)

"Church's dogs are troublesome for my research" concluded the woman


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

_..._

At this, Aaron turned to stare at the two talking.

_They're not even trying to whisper now!_


----------



## Asune (Apr 17, 2013)

She then turned at the man called Aaron, something she didn't know yet of course.
Aaron hadn't pronounced anything, yet as many people, his facial expression, posture, gestures, etc. point a lot.

"Do you want to add something?" asked the woman to Aaron with a clearly oppresive tone, almost supernatural


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

_..._

Aaron stared at the cloaked woman, completely unimpressed.

"I do not know where you hail from, and how you were raised, but I believe it's poor form to talk about killing someone so openly when they are _right in front of you._"

His face returned to it's impassive mask, and Aaron turned, preparing to leave.


----------



## Asune (Apr 17, 2013)

The woman under the cloak smiled..

"There is a name for that, a warning..."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 17, 2013)

Dexter laughed at Aaron. "Well at least he knows she wants him dead." He continued. "That means he can be ready for whatever she sends at him." 

Dexter looked around. "Anyway I just came here to register. When I beat you all I'm sure killing Kotowhatever won't matter much." He said walking around a bit.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

Aaron stops at the door, before speaking out loud to the night sky,

"A warning does not consist of using stage whispers to attempt to ensnare a co-conspirator in full view of your intended victim.

"That's only a display of arrogance."

Aaron pulled his glove back onto his left hand, re-adjusted his suit, and then proceeded to walk out of the church, never turning around.


----------



## Ice (Apr 17, 2013)

'It's almost hilarious, with the amount of dick-comparing and pissing competitions going in this church.', Nero wondered to himself, 'especially with that chick in black.' He continued walking towards Kirei. 

"Why hello there good father, I've heard a great deal about you."

Saber sighed to himself again for the upteenth time. What did he do to deserve this.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

Aaron freezes at hearing that.

_...A dick comparing contest against a woman...Damn that stings_

He stares off into the sky, a single tear rolling down his cheek.


----------



## Asune (Apr 17, 2013)

Something buzzed in silence inside one of the inner pockets of the black clothes.
Lazily she produced a black cell phone, square with a big screen, probably an android or iphone. It was a common cell phone, without any magical properties on it. Yet useful of course.

_A new message huh?_

From one of her servants a SMS was sended to her cell phone, the one said in just one line.

_*Another master and its servant were here recently.*_

Her face showed a bit of surprise, that no one saw due to her black clothes covering her whole body.
She then looked around her, as if looking for a clue of the master that was in the Ryuudoji Temple.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 17, 2013)

Dexter cocked his head at Nero and started laughing. "Women can have just as big dicks as guys can." Dexter paused and then started to speak again. "And I don't mean literally." Dexter licked his lips. "Hey I know you bastards are gonna be trying to kill me in the next few days or later today. But does anyone have any cigarettes I can borrow?" Dexter didn't mind mooching off the enemy.

Berserker nodded at Saber. "Well I'm going to find my master. Don't let the gnomes bother you." Berserker went into spirit form and made his way to the church door.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"
> When was it that I last appear in this world....
> 1000 years ago....
> maybe 2000....
> ...




James stood with his eyes transfixed on the hooded man.  Darkness settled around them in contrast to the harsh light the summoning ritual had thrown off.  When the magic settled and the wind slowly died down, the man spoke to him, a smooth, masculine voice emerging from the murky depths of the shadows cast by his hood.  His face was unseen to James, but he understood the need.  If James himself didn't know his identity, it would be that much harder for the other Masters and Servants to learn it.  He approached the man with a few steps, extending an arm to him, an offer of a friendly handshake.

"Pleasure to meet you, Lancer.  I guess I'm your Master.  But you can call me Jimmy."


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2013)

As Aaron left Avy followed him out of the church he had not wanted to speak any more than he had to within that place, he was young but not that foolish.

Avy then raised his voice so that Aaron could hear him. "Well I suppose you know who I am, and possibly even WHO I am." Avy smirked, the war was bringing back his enjoyment.

"But first allow me to answer your question, Magecraft is effectively the art of navigating magic through circuits, your body and through artefacts among other things, for a craft where the whole outcome is determined by your methods is it not believable that the mages will strive for a structuralist or functionalist view of the world where everything is connected via relatedness and function, to the part that the path is overall more important than the destination. But maybe I'm just too young and this is all a pile of shit." Avy smirked again, before started to walk. 

"Archer." He said softly and Archer materialised before him. Archer towering above Avy by almost a whole foot, yet Avy felt safe with him, they were brothers of a sort in the their struggles. "Yes Aven." Archer answered, Archer so far was a good guy but he was too much of a solider nothing like his old partner Maxi, Avy needed someone who would do more than just follow orders he needed someone to scheme with, not military tactics, but rather pure scheming maybe he found someone who could help him this early in the game, but he had to remember no use trusting anyone.

"So let me ask you mysterious mage, what is it you want and does your question pose a deeper question on if a Tohsaka could help you achieve it?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> James stood with his eyes transfixed on the hooded man.  Darkness settled around them in contrast to the harsh light the summoning ritual had thrown off.  When the magic settled and the wind slowly died down, the man spoke to him, a smooth, masculine voice emerging from the murky depths of the shadows cast by his hood.  His face was unseen to James, but he understood the need.  If James himself didn't know his identity, it would be that much harder for the other Masters and Servants to learn it.  He approached the man with a few steps, extending an arm to him, an offer of a friendly handshake.
> 
> "Pleasure to meet you, Lancer.  I guess I'm your Master.  But you can call me Jimmy."



Lancer continues to stare at Jimmy who offer him a friendly handshake

"Forgive my rudeness, I am here only to do my job as a servant. You will have to forgive me for I cannot trust you yet Master"   

Lancer then step away from Jimmy and rested upon a wall in the room. 

"We need to continue with the next step Master, but rest assured... you will obtain the Grail.... not even fate can't prevent that from happening"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> As Aaron left Avy followed him out of the church he had not wanted to speak any more than he had to within that place, he was young but not that foolish.
> 
> Avy then raised his voice so that Aaron could hear him. "Well I suppose you know who I am, and possibly even WHO I am." Avy smirked, the war was bringing back his enjoyment.
> 
> ...



_...What a shame. The reports just painted him as a megalomaniac. I'll need to be more discriminating when reading them in the future._

At this, Rider dematerialized, as if he had been expecting this turn of events. While not quite as imposing a figure as Archer, being only about as tall as the two Masters, but the strength of his presence was not inferior to the towering Servant in the slightest.

"This is Rider, Tohsaka." Aaron gestured behind him, "It's a pleasure to make your acquaintance. Although I find your answer interesting, it still seems a bit meandering. Perhaps we could discuss this sometime later? While not under prying eyes of our other rivals?"

Aaron took out a slip of paper, and began writing something down on it.

"My name is Aaron Gentles. I look forward to continuing this conversation in the near future." He held out the paper, folded neatly into his palm while it was extended in offering a handshake to the magus.


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2013)

This person was interesting to say the least. Avy looked Rider up and down he was a fine looking specimen, smaller than Archer but then again size does not always correlate with power and to be summoned in Rider class often means more than being able to ride good, but rather a controller of men much like Archer's. 

Avy moved to shake Aaron's hand curious about what was in the note. Avy's otherwise dead hands grasped Aarons, his inner fire magic warming his vessel like body. 

"And as for why your confused about the answer that is the answer, its meant to be confusing, meandering. To get to the result one must have mystery for that is the essence of what differs magic from science." 

Avy wouldn't consider himself a wise man, but being a conduit to not only a storm creator god, but also the great I AM, allowed him to think on a level far removed from most humans, fully aware of everything bigger than myself, it was this thought pattern that more than his immense powers, or his undead vessel that made him more and less than human.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Apr 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer continues to stare at Jimmy who offer him a friendly handshake
> 
> "Forgive my rudeness, I am here only to do my job as a servant. You will have to forgive me for I cannot trust you yet Master"
> 
> ...



James arched an eyebrow and lowered his hand.  "Alright, I guess."  He crossed his arms over his chest.  "You realize that unless you start trusting me, and soon, we'll be just making it harder on ourselves to win that Grail.  We're both soldiers on the same side of a war.  It's work together or die, and while you may have already done that once upon a time, I have no intentions of joining you in the afterlife."  Jimmy seated himself upon a large boulder and looked up at the man.  "So.  How do we go about winning this war?  Hunt down the other Masters?  Let them duke it out and then take down the stragglers?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 17, 2013)

I Am Anarchy said:


> James arched an eyebrow and lowered his hand.  "Alright, I guess."  He crossed his arms over his chest.  "You realize that unless you start trusting me, and soon, we'll be just making it harder on ourselves to win that Grail.  We're both soldiers on the same side of a war.  It's work together or die, and while you may have already done that once upon a time, I have no intentions of joining you in the afterlife."  Jimmy seated himself upon a large boulder and looked up at the man.  "So.  How do we go about winning this war?  Hunt down the other Masters?  Let them duke it out and then take down the stragglers?"



"Master, Trust is earn never given...  I have my reasons for distance but it will not interfere with our work"

Lancer then hears his master asking him questions about their approach... He begins to ponder the situation for a minute.

"First we need to meet with the person in charge for the unholy war and carefully observe our opponents movements and tactics. Key observation is needed to come up with successful plans and back up scenarios" 

Lancer then stands up straightly and walks over to his master.

"Let us head out master and begin this journey, I will remain at your side as needed, for who knows where danger may strike so lets be on our way to the Church"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 17, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> This person was interesting to say the least. Avy looked Rider up and down he was a fine looking specimen, smaller than Archer but then again size does not always correlate with power and to be summoned in Rider class often means more than being able to ride good, but rather a controller of men much like Archer's.
> 
> Avy moved to shake Aaron's hand curious about what was in the note. Avy's otherwise dead hands grasped Aarons, his inner fire magic warming his vessel like body.
> 
> ...



Aaron could feel the magical heat burning within the pallid hand even through his glove.

_Interesting..._

"Youll find my contact information on there. Be careful with it, its not something that disposable. Good night, then."

Aaron turned around, "Come, Rider, let's return home." The Servant gave a barely perceptible nod, and joined his Master in leaving the premises.

_Thats the Thunderson in the visions, huh...I wonder what the dossiers will say when I get back? Itd be nice to have insurance at this stage. I suppose that information will suffice, for now.._

Rider.and Aaron got into their car, and drove off, nearly breaking the sound barrier in the process as they returned to their rented apartment.


----------



## Serp (Apr 17, 2013)

Avy turned to Archer after they had returned back to the town hall, "So what do you think?"
Archer huffed. "Speak freely." Avy told him. 

"Aven, your people are for the most part weak compared to those of my time, but still a few show signs of something different, the priest was similar to you in the respect I could not feel his heart, nor sense the ability to love within him, to be able to love is a driving human emotion bringing out strength otherwise lost to people. The mediator also places worry in me." Archer said, even a servant so early into this war could feel Kirei's stain. 

"I misjudged Kirei once myself, as I have misjudged you. For a war lord such as yourself, to feel so strongly about base human emotions and employ them in war you truly are a great man Archer." Avy said to his servant.

"Aven, I must also say, I do not know much about the Aaron man, but he seems like one to keep close either to use as an ally or to watch as a rival. He is a man filled with water, he will twist and turn to get to his goal, erroding at the obstacles that try to block him, be sure." Archer responded. 

Avy took a while to ponder that. "Well at least we can't say it will be boring."


----------



## Asune (Apr 18, 2013)

_One master isn't here...._ thought the woman clad in black clothes that was sat on one of the church's bench.
One of the main reasons why she decided to come was to met the other masters, to have a clear knowledge of their appearance, she even took some pictures with her cell phone to those masters that weren't totally aware. Although it seemed useless, that move could work with the right pulls.

_"Probably that master had the same idea, to not come thus hiding its identity and its servant's"_ concluded with a guess inside her mind. But she didn't regret that choice, in fact she even witness some of the servants, to the point that only by appearance and feeling she was almost sure of who was one of these heroic spirits.
She streched her arms while yawning, and changed her possition in the bench adopting a more comfortable one... What a strange behaviour for someone of a noble family....
She was tired of waiting for all the masters to left, but she had to, it was the safest choice for someone who wasn't with a servant right now.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 18, 2013)

Dexter slipped into the back once he saw what the girl in black was up to.

But once out of sight he started to speak. "Did't I tell you to wait outside?" Dexter whispered the invisible Berserker as he started walking out of the back door of the church.

Dexter could feel Berserker smiling....he didn't like it. "I was worried for you master. As our contract states I will be your sword." He said.

Dexter shook his head. "What are you my mother?" He asked jokingly. 

Berserker laughed. "So have you been registered?" Dexter nodded in reply and that's all. 

"Now time for our next course of action." Dexter said happily. Before Berserker could respond Dexter cut him off. "Cigarettes and then back to our hotel. I've got some things I need to set up." 

And with that the two walked off together.


----------



## Serp (Apr 18, 2013)

Avy was standing with Archer back in his summoning room, the holy elements still placed on the floor and the holy arm still radiating mana, true he had used the arm both as a source of power for the summoning and to give to Archer as well as his own personal supply of Prana.

"Archer do you know the thing about magic that makes it so tenacious?" He said looking at his old severed arm. 

"No Aven I do not." Archer answered.

Avy smiled. "Magic clings, it leaves residues and they can often be put to good use. Look at that arm over there, I removed it so give my command seals to my sister so she could be safe, yet the magic swilling around my body at the time has prevented it from rot and still remains inside it to a limit."

Archer blinked at this. "You removed your arm to give your command seals to your sister, why?"

Avy then chuckled. "Because I was ready to sacrifice myself to kill a prophet of the lord, and I couldn't bring myself to leave my servant without a master and my sister unprotected."

"Aven I looked at you and felt I could feel you could not love another, but I was wrong I mistook your solid driven and emotional stability for apathy, once again I am wrong. We are alike you and I." Archer said.

"Yes you and I, and now lets bring the third member of our team back, at least in some respect." Avy said as he started to flex his fingers.

Avy went and placed a heap of bones in the centre around the hand.
"Archer did you know when I was in this war before, I was mayor here and I enslaved many many people, I wasn't a good man, warped by vengence into insanity hence I had summoned a Berserker class hero, but he was a man to be awed, a leader of people and one of my only friends, Maxi." Even though Avy didn't notice Archer could see a small tear roll down one of Avys pale cheeks. 

"I have failed him. Now as I told you magic tends to linger, these are the physical remains of the ex vice-mayor and a trusted member of his board, its only fitting to return them to this place, the place of work, it's time to liberate these with the magic that remained still in their bone! For Maxi!" Avy shouted. 

Avy rasied his hand and it became bright with magic, he pointed and shot it at his old severed arm in the circle and the magic was absorbed quickly and then slowly it started to roll outwards into the bones. Avy's eyes were white at this time, his internal powers something to behold but still it could go wrong at any time, but it couldn't not at this point. 

The bones began to dance and reform, their bodies were being reformed. Not back into human form, but back into something else, something wild and free, yet devoted to Avy. Soon two bodies stood crouched on one knee steaming looking towards Avy, who had fallen back and had been caught by Archer. 

"Let the reign of terror begin." He said weakly. Archer looked at the two awkward looking figures, montrous to say the least, he raised his bow, ready to take them out at a moments notice.

"No..." Avy said quietly. And the bodies looked up and spoke.

"I am the Patriot Saint-Just." The one that looked like a skeleton barely capable of movement.
"I am the Patriot Couthon." Said the other one, who looked like a mummy, he was wrapped in bandages.

Avy smiled. "You are my zombie patriots, zombie in looks, revived a second time by a man revived a second time, so I ask you by all that is good in this world, who I am!?"
This was a test to see how well it worked.

Saint-Just looked at Couthon as if the question confused him.
"You are the slayer of men who walk as gods, yet walk among them yourself." Saint-Just answered.

"You are our master and the master of Insanity." Couthon answered.

And then in unison. "You are Aventr? of the Tohsaka, first of his name, protector of Fuyuki and bastion of strength. Long live Aventr?!, LONG LIVE THE MASTER!" The Patriots started howling.

If Maxi was here he could summon untold legions of these, but he had little to work of, even with their magically saturated bones, at this area it was hard to revive two of them with Maxi's magic. Nevermind this would do. 

"Now go my patriots and scout, do not interact and return to me on the morrow." With that said Saint-Just grew a set of wings from his back and flew up the stairs and out into the sky and Couthon slipped away into the shadows.  And then Avy fell back into Archers arms and rested. 

(())


----------



## TehChron (Apr 18, 2013)

_Well now, looks like the messages arrived_

The apartment had been cleaned up after the summoning. Aaron sat in a threadbare chair, staring at the screen of the computer he had placed on his lap.

On the screen were four individual profiles of people that were considered both suspicious and likely to participate in the Holy Grail War due to their infiltration of Fuyuki City over the past few days.

Aaron recognized two of them from the Church, the black-robed woman, Nathalia Gosforth, and Nero Silvers, whom he had only caught a glimpse of as he departed from the church when Aaron himself had arrived.

_Nathalia Gosforth...ex-Atlas, huh? So she's a heretical alchemy user...History unknown, but a bounty on her head courtesy of the Clock Tower...Sounds Dangerous. I'd better steer clear of her for now, The Black Heretic was definitely her..._

_This guy Nero Silvers on the other hand...Obviously a blueblood...Transmutation Alchemy, publicly favored student of El-Melloi of the Clock Tower...Wasn't he a Master in the Fourth Grail War? Hrm...Seems cocky. Well, he could be worth watching depending on his Servant._

The other two profiles, on the other hand, he did not recognize from the Church.

_Damn, and I don't have any photos or other sample data I can send back to have them analyze for me. That was...a blunder. I need to stop relying on delegated reports. Thats twice thats stung me tonight, and Tohsaka isn't even mentioned among these files...Hrm..._

The third report caught his eye, _"Highly Dangerous Magus(?), Unlikely to Participate", huh? This guy...could be useful..._

"Rider."

Aaron's Servant opened his eyes from where he had been meditating on the floor in the middle of the room.

"What is it?"

"This man." Aaron turned his laptop towards Rider, showing him an image of a blonde man. A man that didn't stand out. Even in that image, he appeared to be doing everything he could to be unnoticed. Unobtrusive. Invisible. Unmemorable. Unsuspicious.

"What about him?"

"I want you to find him. Our intelligence has him as a likely suspect in a large number of serial murders, but due to a lack of evidence, the Japanese Government refuses to arrest him."

"Why does that matter?"

"Because I want you to pick him up for me. He could be useful."

"You'd have me pick up a murderer, Master? This isn't like the car. Mere recompense will not suffice."

"Do not worry."

Rider stared at his Master. His stoney gaze against Aaron's willful one. After several long moments, Rider stood up.

"Understood, Master. I will retrieve this man."

"Please do it quietly, and in a way that no one notices. Here's the information on how to find him. He did not try to cover his tracks."

"I will return shortly." At the end of this exchange, Rider dematerialized, and shortly after, the sound of a car starting echoed through the night, as Rider departed.

_So this one is probably the 7th Master, huh...He could be a useful ally. At the very least I should get the measure of the only other American Magus in this war. _

Aaron picked up his cell phone, and dialed a number.

"Yes, I got the dossiers. There was one in particular that interested me. I'd like you to get me a means of contacting this James Burntland. The sooner the better. Yes, yes, I appreciate the efforts, sir. Thank you. I look forward to your results."

He hung up, and returned to staring at his computer screen, studying what he could of his rivals.

_All there is to do now...is wait._


----------



## Asune (Apr 18, 2013)

One of the Nathalia's servants, a male one dressed in black classy clothes at the temple was checking his cell phone.
"Lady Gosforth, send a message", he said to the other servant that was with him.
The other servant a female one took a look at some of the pictures that she managed to send.
"It's time I see...." replied. Then she picked her own cell phone and dialed a number.

By the way, this servant was a girl around 20 years old who wore white classy clothes in contrast with her male partner. She was also pale and had a black long hair.

The call connected, a male voice replied through the cell phone. The female servant then said.

"I got a job for you and your men. Do you know about the Holy Grail War do you?.........................."


----------



## Ice (Apr 18, 2013)

Nero fingered his gun again, a habit borned over time. He wondered how many of the Masters in the war realised he was their most lethal enemy in a fight next to other Servants due to his Origin. None probably. Such information could not be bought or even discovered. 

His phone beeped, bringing him out of his daydreams. Well oh well, looks like connections did have a benefit after all. He pulled information out from the mail he received. _'Mmm, looks like the bitch in black had a reason to be arrogant after all, her history certainly doesn't fail to impress that on me._'


----------



## TehChron (Apr 18, 2013)

_*Thwock*





*Thwock*





*Thwock*




*Thwock*




*Thwock*


*Craaaaaaaaaaaack*_



This is messy work.



_A dim light illuminates the room. A lone guttering candle is the sole source of light. What it casts its glow on is a familiar floor, once again cleared of all obstructions. Placed upon it is a single white cloth.

Upon it sits a man, bending over a dark shape, wrapped in shadow. In one hand, he holds a hatchet, its long wooden handle roughly hewed, but carrying a sense of great age and wear to it. But the blade itself gleamed as if it were brand new, it's reflection of the candlelight marred only be a slight dark streak dirtying it's surface._



Almost done now...



_*Thwock*



*Thwock*



*Thwock



*Thwock*


*Craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack*_



There we go.



_The man sets the hatchet aside, and places both hands on the dark mass, as if admiring his handiwork. He kneels at a different angle, adjusting his grip. His hands carefully twist, a wet popping sound filling the room, joined by a harsh, metallic smell._



Nice.



_The man sets the unnecessary part aside for now, carefully placing it on the cloth to keep it from making a stain on the floor. He reaches to the side, and grabs a small paint set, complete with a brush made from polished white bone and some kind of light, soft hair. It was as authentic as they come.

Symbolism was important in this business, after all. Half measures only brought about failure.

He dipped his brush into the paints, and began working on his canvas. It was uncooperative, as all artists will tell you about any work. The canvas twitched and moved, nearly upsetting the delicate task that the man was undertaking. But he was experienced. He was unaffected by such minor distractions.

At length, he was finished. He wiped of his brush, and returned his artistic tools to the side, so he could return to putting the finishing touches on his work._



Now then, back to you, little guy.



_Next to where the man had laid down his hatchet, was a small clump of clay, with symbols of it's own worked into it. Frankly, the fact that the dyes had been worked so perfectly into a simple gray and malleable lump was a feat of extreme skill on the man's part.

But as an expert, such deeds were merest trifles.

He took the clay from where it sat, and worked it into the red bowl in front of him. Gently. Lovingly. He reached his hand out one more time._



Rider. The stapler, if you'd please.



-This is an abomination.



Even so, is your wish so small that you'd give it up over such a trifle?



-Take it and be damned



Hmph



_The man replaced the bowl, covering both his works. They were not meant to be admired with the naked eye. But from the outside. Paint and canvas together were the artwork itself, not either one, but both, creating a perfect, beautiful whole. 

He took the staple gun, and completed the form of his latest masterpiece._



Now...To bring it to life



_The man reached inside his shirt, and withdrew from it, a stone mask. Unmistakably ancient, it was a weather, inhuman face. A large empty hole gaped in the center of it's forehead. A socket for an unknown ornament made clear that it was incomplete. The eyes were square and inhuman, but vaguely recognizable as similar to Aztecian styles. But what stood out even more than those features, were what stood out from the masks massive lips.

Fangs. Two fangs stood from the mouth of the mask, as if to openly declare the inhumanity of the face it was modeled upon.

The man wiped his hand on the cloth at his feet, staining it crimson. With his now clean hand, he held the stone mask aloft, and placed it on his work. With his other hand, this one shining red on both palm and back, he gently caressed the mask.

It shook.

It rang.

Spikes drove into the canvas the man had spent so much time working on.

And then a dazzling light once more illuminated that modest chamber, a gust blew out the dying, guttering candle, and revealed two faces. Equally unmoving. But their eyes revealed two extremes. In the eyes of the standing man, was an expression of utter disgust. While the crouching man's eyes were dazzled with an expression of purest rapture.

The light faded, revealing an unruly set of curly blonde hair._



And now you are complete.



-...Where...am I? What...is this? Who...are you?



I am your new Lord and Master.



It is a pleasure to meet you.



...



<Mister> Yoshikage.


----------



## Serp (Apr 18, 2013)

Avy lay in a daze after using so much magic, it was then he fell back into his memories...

The last Holy grail war had just finished but it was a failure. Avy had fled the city at this time, wanting to be rid of the trauma from this war. He was sitting in a modest guesthouse in thailand, when the door opened. 

Avy turned to see who it was, at the door stood a young woman around his own age, white hair so white it reminded Avy of his mothers delicate locks.

"Who are you!?" Avy asked, he raised his hand ready to strike.

"I am your cousin, Aenys." Said the young woman.

"Tohsaka! How did you find me!" Avy shouted before waving his hand releasing a wave of fire.

The young woman known as Aenys only laughed and walked through the flames, and approached Avy.
"Aventr, I am not Tohsaka, I am your cousin on your mothers side, a Targaryen." The young woman smiled, and Avy was taken aback. Of course his mother had family but he never thought on it.

"What do you want?" Avy said skeptical never forgetting how easily this one walked through his flames.

"Isn't that obvious, I want you." Aenys.

Avy still wasn't too sure what was going on. 
"I have searched for you for a long time Aventr. You are the one we need, you belong to us." Aenys continued.

"I don't belong to anyone!" Avy shouted.

"But your blood runs the same as I do, your connection to the flames. Your inner fire."

"What are you going about?"

"Your father Tokiomi was taken with my aunt, your mother. It was more than just he loved her, he also wanted our gift." Aenys answered.

"What gift?" Avy was now starting to get interested. 

"Our magic..."

"Magic???" 

"Yes, we Targaryens possess the magic of fire and blood. Dragon riders of old. We rarely marry outside our own bloodline to keep it pure." Aenys explained.

"So your saying my father wanted this magic?" Avy asked.

"Yes but not for himself, but for you and the Tohsaka should you live on. Our powers may be strong now, but they were stronger still once upon a time. And you shall revive us."

"What do you mean exactly." Avy said looking at this girl, she was attractive to be sure, and he saw so much of his mother in her, he had thought he had forgotten her face, but this was bringing back a flood of emotion.

"In your blood there is fire, fire is life and energy. You are connected to nature as we all are. But you are different, as the red star bled you were reborn not only once, but twice, in your youth tempered through the smoke and flames and from Tokiomi you possess the kings blood. It is for these reasons you were not burnt up taking in the power of deities, they had already touched your blood." Aenys continued.

"Flames in my blood, haha, I choose the learn fire magic it did not come about naturally." Avy retorted.

"You are misguided, why turned you to fire magic?" Aenys asked.

The memories were rushing back, "As a child my home burnt down and my friend died by the flames, I promised not to let fire harm another person again." Avy answered.

"Then the more fool you are, you choose not to learn fire, but to master it like we all do. How did the fire start? Do you know that? Look inside yourself you know the truth of it."

This brought up thoughts Avy had once pushed from his head. "No, I don't know."

"Don't you? Even before you learned the fire magic, were you burnt, no you are like us the unburned. You know the truth of it, whether you want to believe it or not."

Avy dropped his head. "I caused the fire..."

Aenys nodded, "That is the truth of it, the fire rages within you, you are a dragon in your heart. And for that I have come."

"What would you have of me, if I decided to go with you?"

Aenys smiled. "I would have you, my lord. You are destined for great an unfortunate things, but without the fire of darkness, the strength of the steel cannot be tempered."

"Have I not suffered enough?!" Avy shouted. Flexing his fingers of his puppet body.

"No, you have not. You are the reborn, each time you are struck down, you return with your fire stronger than the last. That is your power, only you can do the path we need, your blood need. Only you can come back from the place we must send you. Your mind is full and crisp, your body immortal in a sense, filled with not one, two but three kinds of divine energy however small, a body capable of using it to its potential. You are the Dragon that will burn the earth and from the ashes we can grow."

"What do you mean?" Avy pressed.

"The grail war will commence again in 4 and a half years to the day. Whether you do it for us or for yourself that is your choice, but you must fight, you must die and you must rise again. For your battle is not over yet." Aenys said.

Avy slumped down. "Words fall from your mouth, like shit from ass. You still don't tell me what exactly to do or how, or what it will achieve."

"Its simple isn't it, you must take your place, with me at your side you shall stand above the others. You are more special than you could ever know. The child of two bloodlines, endless survivor. If you don't burn away for our sins, the whole world will crumble, the magic of Gaia is turning, the earth is crying. Only your sacrifice will serve as healing balm." Aenys said slowly.

"So I must die!?" Avy shouted.

"Yes and be reborn, the fire within you is enough to scorch the stain from the land. And you will return someway as you always have. Be it in a day or a year you will return and if you do this for me, for us, for the world, I will be waiting for you." It was then that Aenys walked upto Avy, he stepped back but she caught him and wrapped her arms around him and he didn't struggle. And with that she kissed him on the forehead, he felt heat roll through his otherwise cold body and was taken aback.

"I have been dreaming of you for years, and now the time has come to start down the dark path I wish you could be free from. But the grail war is the only place to gain the resources, the team, the magic to take you through hell and bring you back to me, as best I know. The grail can only grant the wish if the winner knows how to do it, using your inner flame it can cleanse the world." Aenys whispered into his ear.

Avy was speechless, the girl was crazy. But maybe there was truth in her words. His connection to Huracan allowed the earth to sing to him, and he was sure evil, darkness was on the horizon, maybe a master or two in the war would stop at nothing to win, was that the warning. And as Aenys kissed him on his forehead, he knew all she spoke was truth. 

Avy then regained his composure. "Very well, I shall be your champion." He said hiding his fear.

Aenys then smiled. "But remember if you burn yourself out too quickly, you may still return or be reborn as a scourge." Aenys said.

And then as a surprise but still not that shocking, Aenys kissed him on the lips and he felt heat tickle him down his throat and into his blood, the flames raise around them. Aenys had loved him for years before she had even met him, that was her fire telling him.  When the embrace ended the heat remained in his body.

"I shall be the fire that keeps your burning strong. For now I must go, but one day I will return and then we shall make it rain fire and blood." Aenys said and turned to leave.

Avy tried to speak but nothing happened and then she was gone.

--

Avy woke up with Archer looking over him.
"Aven, master are you ok?" Archer asked him

"Yes Archer I am fine." As he said that he felt a sharp pain in his hands and one of his legs. 

Avy raised his hands and in the centre of his hands, small wounds. Stigmata. He turned to look at his legs, one of his legs was started to grow scales. It was beginning, the constant use of magic was changing him. Avy went quickly to the magic pouch he kept attached his back pocket. In there was a few items that to a normal eye seemed like pointless artefacts, but he had stolen them from Jerusalem two years prior when he realized they were needed.  

He removed 3 long crude nails.
"Aven?!" Archer said as he could feel the energy coming from the nails. 

"Fear not Archer. These will be our nail in the hole, but for now." He raised the nail to the holes in his hands and slowly the wounds started to heal taking energy from the nails, then he stabbed himself in the scaled leg and the scales started to retreat.

"I suppose I should explain. Christian magic to heal my stigmata and to keep the serpent at bay." Avy said slowly.

"What is it?" Archer said still weary.

"These, haha they are a noble phantasm that exists in this world, one part of a set. These are the Arma Christi, the Nails of Binding divinity."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 18, 2013)

Dexter and Berserker finally got in and Berserker quickly went off spirit form. 

Dexter already had a cigarette in his mouth which meant he'd likely be out again by tomorrow. 

Dexter glanced at his servant who still wore his helmet. Dexter wasn't at all concerned was his servant's face looked liked but now was time for the big question. "So who are you?" Dexter asked/

Berserker nodded and started to speak. "My name is________________" 

Dexter whistled in surprise. He had gotten quite the servant a man of many heroic feats. Dexter smiled sort of a contrast between master and servant. 

Berserker looked at Dexter. "So master what did you think of the enemies?" He asked. Dexter blew smoke rings from his mouth and tossed his suit jacket on the couch.

"Certainly an interesting group of people." He said with an amused scowl. "I can't believe Batman would enter the grail war." He said jokingly speaking of AT.

Berserker memorized the name.....Batman. 

Dexter started to walk out the door. "Make yourself at home Berserker. I'll be in the this place's basement. I'll be working of the night."

Berserker didn't like the idea of Dexter being alone but he assumed the magus knew what he was doing......despite his bad feeling. "What will you be doing?" He asked

And as Dexter replied he gave Berserker a reply that actually restored some faith. "Something a little dangerous." Dexter said obviously cheesy voice but hidden under that tone was something that could make the mightiest men topple.


----------



## Asune (Apr 18, 2013)

_Fine... think I've been here for a while already.... honestly got bored... Time to do some hunting_ thought the woman in black clothes, called Black heretic or Bitch in black by others. She lazily stood up, then she stretched her arms. And walked to the door of the church while saying to Kotomine and Nicholas...

"Seeya.... Don't mess with my hunting and research k?"

Her figure then abandoned the church through that big door, ignoring the only master left. She was now outside of the protection, in other words, she was a prey... but also a predator.

Though she could just run toward her destination, she decide to lazily walk on this bright night. Is rare to find nights with such illumination, she thought the moon was being gentle this time. Due to this on her way she smashed some lightpoles as they were an offense to this gift.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 18, 2013)

Asune said:


> One of the Nathalia's servants, a male one dressed in black classy clothes at the temple was checking his cell phone.
> "Lady Gosforth, send a message", he said to the other servant that was with him.
> The other servant a female one took a look at some of the pictures that she managed to send.
> "It's time I see...." replied. Then she picked her own cell phone and dialed a number.
> ...



Conner figured it was time to leave, he walked up beside Nathalia on his way out the door and left her a card. On the front of the card was the image of unblinking eye and an 8 digit number. There was no name, but he felt certain she would know from the image what organization he belong with. On the back of the ominous was a handwritten message:

_Nathalia, It was brave of you to come without your servant. There are prowlers in the dark tonight, and I don't mean assassin._

After walking out the doors of the Church, Conner turned his head upward. There was just enough cloud cover and fog to cast shadows in inconvenient places. The master of an Assassin would normally be the least cautious of a surprise attack, but he knew better. The whole night he kept his servant present but concealed. A would be attacker would peg him either someone who came without his servant, or someone who was a master of Assassin. At the moment they wouldn't know which because Nathalia had also come without a Servant.

Still those Clouds were annoying, with the sound of thunder Conner shouted, "Lok Vah Koor!" The power of his Thu'um shot into the air, and the skies cleared, and the mist faded. Wherever Aventr? was, he would be able to feel the power of Conner's Thu'um in his Dragon Blood, and he would know that he was not alone.


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

A buzz.... something buzzed inside her clothes... she was too distracted with the light of this night to pay attention to that buzz, after a few seconds the buzz ended....
She walked through an empty street when suddenly.... a buzz.... again?. Why don't they leave me enjoy a night walk for now....
Lazily she produced a cell phone, perhaps an android or an iphone. She the put it close to her ear after pressing the screen to answer the call...

"...Yeah... what it is?...." replied with a tone of laziness.
"The preparations are ready, that group sure works fast... it took them around half hour to get ready it all... Shall we begin? What do you say?"..
The woman scratched the back of her head, and then she said... "Yeah, just go for it, that would serve for now.."
"Right.." replied the voice at the other side of the phone, a bit more energetic than this lazy one.
She then turn off the phone, took a quick look at it, and then without any rage, neither anger, threw it with an abnormal strenght on the middle of the street. The sole impact crushed the pavement while pieces of the broken cell phone spreaded around together with pieces of concrete. All this accompanied by a sound worse than two cars crashing, this of course attracted the attention of some curious, yet she ignored them.
If she broke it, was because she just didn't want to be disturbed on this beautiful night.
"Hey are you ok?" exclaimed a random person.
"Shut up!" screamed the woman sending a fierce glance to the person. Only that was enough for it to get scared and thus stay away from the woman; many reacted the same way with thsi event. Instead she just continued walking on this now not empty street.


----------



## Ice (Apr 19, 2013)

Nero flicked his phone open. Scrolling down his list of contacts, he selected one. His phone rang, until it was picked up. "Heya Revelio, I think you might be interested in a proposition of mine..."

Whistling while walking towards his new home, Saber followed quietly behind him. The silence getting unbearable, Nero decided to start a conversation. "So Saber, any observations made so far?"

"Master, Berserker isn't mad in the conventional way. Merely insane. But his strength is not to be underestimated. I believe Assassin was somewhere nearby but was hidden from my line of sight."

Nero nodded, "Your view on the Masters?"

"The woman in black seemed to have a dangerous air around here. The Master of the insane Berserker had a much more relaxed air around him but he is not someone to be underestimated. The puppet man has the mark of an extremely proficient fire Magi. Certainly someone to look out for. And finally the Master with dragon's blood running through him. A threat to be wary of."

Nero nodded, having made the deductions of the other Masters on his own. Learning that dragon blood was present in a Master was surprising though. 

"So Saber. Who do you think we should kill first?"

"Caster."

Well, no surprises there.


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

Caster, the heroic spirit covered by red clothes to hid his identity stood only a bit deeper in the temple from the gates at the entrance, past beyond the long stairs.
It was there sittiing on the ground, as some guardian dog, but keeped inside the house.

At this moment, from several parts of the town, people in black clothes were beind deployed, seeking for those on the pictures. There were many of them, specialized on different techniques to kill. But mainly there were snipers, ready to kill the other masters from a hidden location.
Of course they were aware of this war, hence they weren't using normal bullets, but special ones that would temporally disrupt and turn off their magic circuits if hit.


----------



## Ice (Apr 19, 2013)

Saber was walking when he felt something. It was a light movement along the rooftops. His instinct screamed at him to protect his Master. A bullet came flying from the roof. Saber turned his body, ready to intercept the bullet with his sword. But there was no need. 

Nero spun his gun out, levelling it at the incoming bullet. His eyes narrowed for a milli-second and he pulled the trigger twice. 'BOOM! BOOM!', the pistol resounded. 

The first bullet clashed with the sniper's incoming one, diverting their courses. Nero's second bullet spun through the air and into the sniper's head. Nero blew the non-existent smoke off his gun. "It isn't safe on the streets anymore.", Nero stated unnecessarily.

"Indeed Master."

"Well, we best be getting back soon shouldn't we? We still have to wait for several guests."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 19, 2013)

INTERLUDE I
Warrior King of Gold

Kotomine had not stayed to observe the masters. He had more important business to attend to. Instead, he headed down to the church's basement. The church held many secrets. Some were known to many, some were known to few. Even fewer, were only known to one human, him. Arriving at the basement, Kotomine headed towards a back room, used for storing spare items. Since he was also in charge of replacing damaged goods, no one else went into this room. Turning around to make sure no one was watching, he pressed on a brick that looked just like any other. Quietly, a section of the wall slid back similar to a classic villain's secret base, revealing a long tunnel.

Kirei walked down the length of the tunnel, making sure to close the wall behind him. The tunnel was quite long and devoid of torches, making the entire path completely dark. It was a good think Kirei had a flashlight.

After walking for around 10 minutes, Kirei arrived at the end of the tunnel. It was a dead end of solid smooth cavern wall. Pressing on another ordinary stone yet again,  The wall to the side slid open, revealing a large cave. A work station was et up in one end of the cave, the rest being bare.

Stepping in, Kirei looked around. There, the one he was looking for was sitting by the table.

"The Sixth War has begun. Your Saber did not appear." Kirei said to the figure.

"Shame. I guess there's no need to keep them around. I just might have to kill them off after a day or two." said Gilgamesh.

"What about the new mediator and Ruler?" Kirei asked, although he could guess the answer.

"I'll kill them of course. No human nor servant can stand against me" Gilgamesh replied with confidence.

"Very well then. I will head back up top and continue to give you updates," Kirei said.

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

Snipers against Nero didn't work, that was predictable of course. It wasn't the intention for them to kill him.
Yet still they press more against him. As soon as he stopped the first attacks, a bunch more of snipers awaited for him, and also those that failed continued with his attempt. The target wasn't Saber of course, but the master.
Yet the intention was not to kill, of course if they manage to kill him it would be better.

A similar event awaited Aaron, as many snipers were already waiting for him.


----------



## Ice (Apr 19, 2013)

Nero sighed to himself. The multitude of assassins trying to off him was really getting on his nerves. He and Saber had killed at least five so far. These idiots really didn't know when to stop did they? "Saber. Clear a way to this location.", Nero pointed to a point on a map on his phone. 

"Yes Master."

The night was already turning for the better.


----------



## Asune (Apr 19, 2013)

After a long walk on that bright night, the woman clad in black clothes reached the temple. On the entrance the presence of the Caster covered in red clothes greeted her, yet at difference of before, she didn't feel sick just by his sight.... the clothes were working probably. A little disadvantage is that as they supress his identity, his power is slightly reduced, but it's a necessary measure after all.

Nathalia walked toward the servants asking..  " So, did you call the assassins right?"..
The male servant bowed while saying "Yes Lady Nathalia.. Just a tenth of them as you asked.."
She then crossed her arms and continued "So the rest is coming here ...."
The servant bowed again while replaying the same way..
Nathalia then whistled and continued... "So we'll have to move a bit tonight, not that it really matters, but probably a 50% of that remaining 90% of the mercenaries will probably perish.... I assume you didn't mention the second part...." 
The servant bowed and affirmed..
To this Nathalia smiled as a reply.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 20, 2013)

Dexter had drawn various different types of sigils painted on the hotel basements floor and walls. He was slowly pouring his own mana into them bit by bit as he didn't want to disrupt Berserker.

Various books and writings were also thrown about the place. In truth Dexter had turned into his own little hoarding spot.

Dexter snapped open his cell phone and dialed some numbers. Unlike other masters Dexter wasn't any calls to assassins of any kind. But instead anything. 

"Hey Johnny!" Dexter said cheerfully.

A very vicious voice responded. "You where are you?"

Dexter grinned to himself. "Oh I'm in Fuyuki City." He continued. "That's right all the other side of the world."

Dexter heard the man known as Johnny groan. "Craftian you better get your ass back here. You stole from me."

Dexter lit a cigarette. "Yeah I did, didn't I?" He asked sarcastically. "But listen I got a little deal you might be interested in.........

_________________________________________

After the conversation Dexter had a confident smile on his face. The first order of business had been checked off his list. He didn't trust the man he'd gotten off the phone with and Dexter was positive he himself wasn't trusted.

Which is exactly what he was hoping.

Dexter made his way back up to his apartment room to find Berserker flipping through TV channels. 

"What you watching?" Dexter asked 

Berserker looked over at Dexter helmet still down. "Oh its something called Reality Television." He said with an distasteful voice. "Why do the men and women act as if they have no sense?"

Dexter chuckled. "That's called the media. Billions of people watch that kinda stuff." He said grabbing the remote and changing the channel.

Berserker looked at Dexter like he was crazy. "You speak lies. Why would anyone watch such things?" 

Dexter looked thoughtful on that question. "Lemme explain something to you Berserker. It ain't pretty but it may shed some light on things for you." Dexter started walking around his servants seat as he spoke.

"A long time ago I realized that people like to think this world is a terrible place. Why? Because maybe some kids are starving or the media is influencing our minds. Whatever it is someone is always saying something is trash and corrupting the world." 

Dexter started giggling. "But you know something buddy? People bitch to much about the world in my opinion. They act like I have some duty to go and change something. My ass....only thing I gotta worry about is sex, food shelter, air, life and now the grail." 

Dexter let a devil like grin spread across his face. "I'll start worrying about others and pitiful the world is when I've satisfied myself with the answers I seek."

Berserker coughed. "Um Master despite how arrogant, selfish and completely uncalled for that speech was. I was just asking why people watched the reality TV."

Dexter blinked and gave Berserker a flat look and then his face turned into a scowl. "Dammit! Because people are idiots that will watch what you tell them!" Dexter went on a rant. "Here I am giving you a wonderful lesson on how this world works and you just......

Berserker placed a large hand on Dexter's shoulder. "No Dexter. You were justifying being selfish. Which cannot be justified. In this world you slay the bad, help who you can and rejoice for life. That's the measure of a man....no a good person." 

Dexter snorted. "Fuck all that." 

Berserker's fist tapped into Dexter's face again and the master crashed into the wall and slumped down. "Bastard!" He shouted at his servant. "Stop hitting me!"

Berserker shook his head. "I'm sorry master its just a bit of an auto piloted reaction when I'm speaking to someone like you."

"Well control it!" Dexter responded furiously 

Berserker looked at the ground. "I can't."

"Yes you can." Dexter.

"No." Berserker said again. "I can't "

"YES!" Dexter shouted.

"NO!"

"YES!"

"NO!"

"YES!" 

"NO!"

"YES!"

"NO!"

They went back and forth until finally.......

Dexter rolled his eyes. "Dammit I'll use a command seal he said holding up his hand to show them off." 

Berserker shook his head. "Master would you honestly waste things of such importance." Dexter stood up and have his servant a scowl.

"I'm going to bed. Oh and we got work in the morning so be prepared." Dexter said walking into his room defeated.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 20, 2013)

INTERLUDE II
King's Fall
Kotomine Kirei had made a mistake. He had assumed no one had followed him. If he were in a parallel universe this would have been true. However in this universe, Ruler possessed one skill that Rulers in other universes did not have. This skill was spirit form. It should have been impossible for Heroic Spirit with a flesh and blood body to take spirit form, and this was true. It was just that Ruler had not taken a body yet.

Knowing the nature of Kotomkine Kirei, Ruler had followed him in spirit form. Ruler followed Kirei through the secret passageway, all the way to the hidden cave. Ruler was not surprised to find the King of Heroes there. After all, the King of Heroes was originally from the fourth war and had obtained a human body. It should surprise no one that Gilgamesh still lived. That was not Ruler's problem though. A servant with a human body was strange, but was no cause for alarm. This was probably the victor's gift, Ruler thought. What did cause problems though, was what the King of Heroes had declared. That Ruler could not allow to happen. So when Kotomine Kirei headed for the door, Ruler materialized in front of him.
Kirei backed up in surprise. Damn, he should have made sure Ruler had a corporeal body. This was a mistake he shouldn't have made. Kirei quickly jumped to the side, allowing Gilgamesh to fire on Ruler if needed.

"You know there is only one way this will end" Ruler said, not drawing a weapon.

Gilgamesh gave Ruler a look, annoyed he couldn't tell who this Ruler was. That damned cloak must be enchanted to block out clairvoyance. Oh well, it's not like he needed to know anyways. Raising his hand lazily, multiple portals opened up behind Gilgamesh. Dozens of weapons appeared, all aimed at Ruler. No Servant can withstand the bombardment he was about to deliver. Dropping his hand, the volley of Noble Phantasms fired, each one with the power to burn a castle to dust.

The Noble Phantasms impacted something, but it was not Ruler. Instead, a large shining shield appeared, blocking the attack. Surprised, Gilgamesh stood up. He did not expect such a shield to appear. Worse, it was a shield with no clear owner. He still could not identity Ruler. Annoyed, Gilgamesh prepared more Noble Phantasms. Again, he fired the Noble Phantasms. This time though, Ruler countered the rain of Noble Phantasms in an unexpected way, With one hand raised, Ruler mimicked a throwing motion. Instantly, lightning bolts shot out, each one striking a Noble Phantasm, destroying it. Angered Gilgamesh continued to fire. Each Noble Phantasm was shot down by a lightning bolt.

"How dare you stain my treasures! You mongrel!" Gilgamesh yelled out as he prepared to fire even more Noble Phantasms.

He never got the chance. Before he could finish yelling, Ruler had dashed in, faster than Gilgamesh expected. In Ruler's hand was a scythe. Swinging it in an upward motion, the scythe slashed across Gilgamesh's arm. instantly, the King of Heroes felt his form lose stability. It was as if his soul was being absorbed. Because he was a soul given form, this resulted in his body deteriorating.

"Enkidu!" Gilgamesh all but screamed as he backed away from the deadly scythe. He couldn't afford to let that thing touch him again.

The chains of heaven lashed out, binding Ruler in place. It looks like it worked. Gilgamesh smiled. He had recognized the lightning bolt weapon Ruler had used earlier. He knew Ruler's identity for sure now. These chains would be exceedingly effective against Ruler. Now he could take his time in disposing of this mongrel. He was obviously superior to Ruler. He was the one free and Ruler was the one trapped. He reached into the Gate of Babylon and pulled out his most prized possession. he would show this mongrel how much more powerful he was.

That was the King of Heroes' mistake. Quickly, Ruler pulled forward, snapping the chains. Of course Ruler could do this with ease. The chains were designed to hold gods, and Ruler was no god. It was Gilgamesh' fault he jumped to conclusions. Gilgamesh swung Ea down, aiming it at Ruler. A tear in space and time formed, directed at the approaching Heroic Spirit. Before the King of Heroes could swing his weapon, Ruler dashed up to him, a sword in hand. Thrusting the sword out, Ruler ran the King of Heroes through, stabbing him through the chest. Gilgamesh instantly collapsed, coughing up blood.

This was strange. He could have sworn he had swung Ea first. He looked down. The sword of rupture fell from his unresponsive hands. No, it wasn't that. His hand was fading. He tried to move, but Ruler acted first. Tearing the sword out of the King of Heroes, Ruler let loose a backhand swing. The blade cut through the golden king's neck, separating his head from his body. The King of Heroes vanished before his head hit the ground.

Kirei had watched all of this in silence. He hoped Ruler had forgotten about him. Slowly and quietly, he made his way to the door. as he turned to face the door, a spear erupted from his chest. He tried to take another step, but his body was already dead. He was just pinned to the wall by the spear.

INTERLUDE OUT

Profile Updated.
Name: ???
Class: Ruler
Gender: ???
Appearance: ???
Biography: ???
Noble Phantasm: ???
Noble Phantasm rank: ę̷͇̠̻͇̺̹̱̳͚̿̃̿̈ͯͭ͛͟͟x̠̠̭̫͇̬͐̊ͫͣͨ͗ͥ̈́̑ͬ̓̾͌͟͠
Noble Phantasm range: ???
Strength: ???
Agility: ???
Mana: ???
Luck: ???
Endurance: ???
Unique skills: ???


----------



## Asune (Apr 20, 2013)

"Don't mock at your master!!!..." Screamed Nathalia against the red clothed heroic spirit.
In real Caster never mocked at her, he never would, even despite how much had Nathalia defiled him up to now.

".... That philosophical crap... you're not totally being sincere I know it!!. How's that of choosing to feel pain, but not suffering?... I won't buy that!!" Continued against the silent servant.

For some reason, since this figure that made her sick appeared, she had been wanting to make him feel down, in other words to suffer. For this, she not only used one command seal to force a total obedience to her, but also using this, forced him to consume the mana of many humans. For a spirit like this, this was supposed to be humilliating, after all he is contributing to the killing!.
Yet Caster stood there replying words of his own philisophy at every attempt of mockery from Nathalia, thus making her to go into a useless, dumb and futile rage.

"Nathalia, stop this right now!!!" screamed the female servant. What a suprising act for just a servant of the lost Gosforth family, yet more incredible is the fact that Nathalia stopped as if she were to be commanded by a seal.

"What's this...." said with a lazy tone that still contained a bit of her anger.

"You're not gaining anything from this. Indeed your attempts are risking our possibilities of victory." replied the servant. She then looked at Caster covered in red clothes... as now covered his presence wasn't so imposing over them, still a faint glint of it could be felt.

"I know that feeling, his will is just too strong. But we already had covered him with clothes to hid his presence and weaken his effect over us... Yet we also slightly weakened his power as a heroic spirit. And if you try to defile him more, you would cause a bigger decrease." continued the servant of Nathalia, who surprisingly showed an authoritary tone, as if she were to be an equal or even superior than Nathalia.

"We need to win this war, so our dream can go on" concluded the servant, and after this, the head that was looking firmly at Nathalia fell from the shoulders, as if it were to be hung by strings. And with this the body of the female servant fell to the ground. Think of a sudden faint or something around that line.

Nathalia sighed and then she left Caster behind. Then the male servant showed.

"The other's mercenaries had arrived Lady Nathalia" said with a composed tone.
Then he walked toward the body of the female servant and charged it on his shoulders, after that he left


----------



## Serp (Apr 20, 2013)

*Enter the Preists*



In an hidden location, the 6 divine judgements held a meeting. There was a man with red hair and glasses, a young blonde woman, an elderly old man, a well built man wearing a helmet and young white haired boy. The last member wore his hood up, in his hand he held a lance. 

"We have gathered here today to discuss the boy." The hooded man spoke.

"He has committed the most unholy of acts!" The red haired man shouted.

"Uriel! You will have your time to speak, but for now allow Michael to continue." The blonde woman responded.

"Sorry Gabrielle, apologies Michael."

Michael nodded, "Uriel you were the most damaged by the act of the boy, your Arma will be returned to you, I promise you that."

"Thank you brother." Uriel answered.

"How did such a child manage to swipe one of the most powerful artefacts in the world." Barachiel, the old man asked. 

Uriel lowered his head and removed his glasses. "Brothers and Sister. I am a holy man as you know. To bring the Arma out with me at all times is just leading to the temptation abusing the power granted to us for our lord Christ. So I placed my Arma in the holy tabernacle, of which only the anointed to our cause or another servant of the lord of equal measure could access. But as I felt its power open up to me once the intruder had released it from the case. Even using the strengths given to me by my holy virtues I was too late. All that was left there was the stink of magic and ash." Uriel continued.

"Magic and Ash?" Raphael the large priest asked.

"Yes, mages and one strong enough to get past one of our holy barriers." Uriel answered.

"This is very distressing brothers. Even without the theft of our Arma, a mage of this level cannot be allowed to exist. They have remained hidden for so long, even rumours that some are working with sectors of the church, but for one of this power to be desperate enough to do this, dark tidings it brings." Michael spoke to his brothers and sister. 

"Have you found the boy?" Selaphiel the white haired boy asked.

"We have followed the stench of his burning magic, Barachiel your Arma will help us close in on him." Michael asked. 

"And what do we do if we find more mages or find the reason he needed to steal an Arma." Raphael asked.

"Then my Church, we shall start a holy war, the 6th Holy War!" Michael said as he raised his spear up and his hood fell revealing his shining blond hair. 

---


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 20, 2013)

The deed was done, though the battle was a lot closer than Ruler had hoped. Ruler did not expect the King of Heroes to pull out Ea so soon. If Ruler had not put everything into that last Noble Phantasm, Gilgamesh would have been the victor. Luckily for Ruler, Gilgamesh did not know Ruler had the Anwerer ready. That was the only Noble Phantasm that could defeat even Ea.

There was a flash of light behind Ruler. Instantly, Ruler whirled around, sword in ready position. Too late. The fading image of the King of Heroes disappeared from view, shifting into spirit form. How Gilgamesh survived a beheading, Ruler did not know. It didn't matter though. Gilgamesh was already badly wounded. He won't be able to act for at least a few days. Turning back around, Ruler walked back up the steps to the church.

================

The King of Heroes was angry. The mongrel had almost killed him. The only thing that saved the King of Heroes was the Rod of Asclepius. He never though he would have to put such a Noble Phantasm to use. Even with the Rod, Gilgamesh was still weak. The Noble Phantasm had revived him, but could not revive him completely, as he was such a powerful Heroic Spirit. He was still alive, but in such a state a magus could pose a deadly threat to him. His only choice now is to find a place to recover.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 20, 2013)

_Yoshikage Kira was a simple man. All he wants is to live his life in peace and quiet, free from any annoying disturbances.

Unfortunately for him, in spite of his efforts to never stand out, such as always finishing third in every athletic meet and interclass competition throughout his time in school, his actions as an extraordinary individual doomed him to a life of notoriety.

First was when, as a child, his father stabbed him with a stone arrow that empowered him with an extraordinary magical familiar called a Wraith. The second thing was his favored usage of said Wraith, Killer Queen:

Picking up potential girlfriends.

Sadly, whenever he found a potential partner, he would never be interested in the "whole package", as it were.

Thankfully, his magical wingman, Killer Queen, was there to assist him. Thanks to Killer Queens abilities, Yoshikage Kira was able to cleanly remove the unnecessary chaff in order to leave the vital part for him to keep as his girlfriend. 

Which part? Why, the girl's right hand of course! What else would he be interested in?

Unfortunately, <Mister> Yoshikage had the poor luck of finding the daughter of an American Officer stationed near Morioh City to have a particularly attractive appendage.

Bizarrely, the girl's father didn't appreciate Killer Queen's work in pruning away her wasted parts. Poor man didn't realize that everything past the elbow was pointless.

Now naturally, Killer Queen was very neat, and therefore no evidence was ever found. But unforeseen to <Mister> Yoshikage, the girl's father never forgot. And so, put out a warning notice to the necessary individuals dealing with the supernatural to be on the lookout for him.

Compounding <Mister> Yoshikage's misfortune, in his great efforts to remain anonymous, he eschewed taking his vacations anywhere where he, as a Blonde Japanese national, would stand out.

Which lead to the poor man taking his vacation here, in Fuyuki city. Where, unknown to him, the Holy Grail War was already well underway. And, well, after I received the dossier on him, tracking him down to his hotel room was a simple matter, as was having Rider surreptitiously abduct him. And, the rest is history.

Don't you think so, <Mister> Yoshikage?
_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A cloaked figure waits on top of a rooftop, his eyes glued to the street below, scanning the crowds beneath him in hopes of finding a man named Aaron Gentles.

He used no binoculars. They were unnecessary in this line of work. He simply used magic to enhance his eyesight, with which he believed that he could count the number of rivets on a bridge from two blocks away if required.

This man named Aaron had allowed some very powerful people to hire assassins to go after him. Oh well. Anyone that careless just served as an easy paycheck for a seasoned professional like him.

Unfortunately, sometimes being a professional doesn't mean you have the instincts necessary to detect a true predator.

It's an unshakable law that a lone nameless fodder character will never be able to take the life of a named cast member under anything less than extraordinary circumstances.

And so Aaron had let loose a beast upon the night.

_I'll have you do something troublesome for me for now. I've gotten ahold of some pertinent information that I've been waiting awhile for. So Rider and myself are heading to meet another potential business partner.

No need to worry, we will surely be less forceful with him than we were with you, <Mister> Yoshikage. Thankfully, we should be there relatively soon, but Rider has said that the "Black Heretic" seems to have sent some fodder assassins after us.

Take 'this', and go find whatever numbers of them you can. Experiment with your new body, and get a feel for your new abilities. Kill them, turn those you can and interrogate them, and use 'that' on the rest. Also collect some 'ammunition' from them whenever possible. Better them than you, don't you think?

Return before Dawn. Rider and I will be finished sooner rather than later._

Silently, a man in a cleanly pressed business suit approached the crouching assassin.

"Good evening."

The cloaked figure stood up, bringing his gun around to the man in front of him.

"This certainly is an enjoyable view. Are you looking for anything in particular?"

As the professional aimed the gun directly at the interlopers head, the intruder simply withdrew a sandwich from his inner pocket.

"A late night stroll like this tends to make me rather hungry, what do you think?"

The fodder character fired, never uttering a word, dooming himself.

Kira Yoshikage vanished, reappearing behind his prey.

"I suppose you'll do for now. <Space Ripper Stingy Eyes>!"

Twin beams lanced from his pupils, neatly slicing off the Assassins arms. 

As the cloaked man fell to the ground, sobbing in anguish, Kira Yoshikage simply walked up to the man, and stuck his finger between his eyes...

This one was the 12th so far. There was simply so many more to go through before he had to return in order to escape the threat of the daylight. His Master was surely already at his destination, waiting to recruit his new ally.


----------



## Asune (Apr 20, 2013)

"We had lost some men" said one of the mercenaries through a radio to who may had been an authority between the elite group of mercenaries. 

"Was it the master?" replied the voice through the radio.

"No, a different man, with a business suit, and a necktie decorated with skulls!" said the mercenary.

"I see, at least that'll make him easy to recognize" replied through the radio the authoritary voice.

"I retreated with some man for now, while others are hid from far aiming at him, what should we do!" said the mercenary through the phone.

"Ha!, shoot him down, but I doubt it would be easy, a master wouldn't let a single person alone defending him, instead a group; so this individual may be special. Use the anti mage bullet, destroy his magic circuits. And also send other man of your squadron for the master. Obviously this man is a diversion!" replied the boss-like voice through the phone. The mercenary replied with a roger.

Now several snipers strategically located aimed at <mister> Yoshikage, all with anti-mage bullets, able to turn off magic circuits. It would had been dumb if all of them fire at once revealing the position, so at the signal of one of the snipers, only one shot a bullet against the man, waiting for reactions.

On the meanwhile another group went after Aaron


----------



## TehChron (Apr 20, 2013)

_Hmph, it seems that Master's plan has worked. They seem to have realized that I'm the bait, but aren't aware enough of the circumstances to realize that catching up with a Servant piloted vehicle is fruitless._

"...Tell me. What are your orders?"

The shriveled corpse at his feet stirred, raising its head to look at Kira's own.

"Lord Kira...We were ordered by...Ms. Natalia to track down a blonde American man, and shoot him. We've been equipped with anti-magus weaponry for that purpose."

Kira turned, staring at the far off reflection of a scope turned towards him. "What do you know?"

"...Only that this blonde man is one of a group called 'Masters' fighting over the Holy Grail. They have powerful assistants...Like yourself...That is all we know."

"Hmph." Kira listened with mild interest. His Master had been correct in his suppositions. These assassins would serve no real purpose. 

"Where is Ms. Natalia located?"

"...At the Shinto...Shrine on top of a hill overlooking the city...called Ryuudou Temple..."

Satisfied, Kira grabbed the man's limbs, and forcefully shoved them back into their sockets. "Join your friends. Kill my pursuers."

"...Yes...Lord Kira..."

With this, 11 other misshapen cloaked figures stood from the shadows of buildings scattered around the vampire. Their shapes varied, but each was clearly battered and missing entire sections of their body, causing them to cave in unnaturally.

These sunken undead turned their guns, now powered by an entirely different source of energy, upon their fellow mercenaries. And unhesitatingly opened fire with deadly accuracy.

Untrackable amidst the crossfire, Kira leaped down to the crowds beneath the firefight, and hunted.


----------



## Asune (Apr 20, 2013)

"Take this, you condemned freak!!" screamed one of the mercenaries in despair.
Then he throw an item strangely shaped...
Once it enter in contact with Kira it blow up, generating an enormous amount of energy, an explosion as never seen before!!.

_This is a special bomb developed to deal with mages... this should disrupt his flow of prana for an instant making him vulnerable to the explosion_
Thought the man

_A deadly weapon against mages without special protection to their circuits_
A deadly weapon against mages.


----------



## Ice (Apr 20, 2013)

Nero tipped his head to the side. Sounds of an ongoing firefight reached his ears. But he continued walking. It was none of his concern after all. The dimly litted streets behind were filled with bodies clothed in black. Pathetic assassins.

Saber was on high alert. Though his Master was relaxed even in the face of danger, Saber had been trained to remain in a state of constant awareness. His eyes constantly flitted at every dark corner, waiting for any sign of movement. So far he had killed seven already, all with his fists. Such underhanded opponents did not deserve to die by his sword.

"Master, two assassins lie in wait for you behind windows on the opposing buildings ahead."

"I see them now Saber, would you like to do the honours?"

"Gladly."


----------



## TehChron (Apr 21, 2013)

A bright flash had accompanied Kira as he fell towards the ground.

Thankfully it was only bright, and did not seem designed to inflict superficial damage, thus enabling his clothes to remain undamaged.

This provided the additional benefit of distracting the crowd from noticing his descent, allowing him to blend into the crowd surreptitiously while his test subjects continued firing upon their former comrades unabated.

"It's really a shame. They're just too stupid to pay attention to the people actually shooting them." He turned and walked into a nearby cafe, as a number of freshly killed human beings fell to the ground. Shot through the head by Kira's own zombified forces.

"...Fools."


----------



## Asune (Apr 21, 2013)

Of course two men fell against Saber, they were no match against a servant.
Yet those were too close, hence they were noticed by the servant.

What will Nero do against those snipers placed at kilometers of distance. 
Over some rooftop, carefully waiting for the man to step into their viewpoint?.

..............................

Kira escaped, the zombified soldiers could not be killed by normal shots.
What's worst, unknown to the soldiers, is that as they didn't felt real pain, they could just go on after being shot.

In other words..... the mercenaries, either retreated or perish on that battle.
Yet similar to Nero, some snipers strategically place at a very long distance where waiting for Aaron to show on certain spots, all of them predicted via a simply study of his possible routes.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 21, 2013)

Kira walked back out of the cafe, gunfire having died down in that area.

_...Quite the mess._

Latte in hand, Kira once again scaled the nearby buildings from outside the view of the night time folk, before eventually arriving on the roof.

In the distance, Kira could see intermittent gunfire play out across rooftops as far as his eye could see. Thanks to his enhanced vampire vision, Kira could see that his zombies were dominating, and what's more, even adding to their number as they proceeded in hunting down their former comrades.

Smiling, he walked to a nearby smokestack and pulled out a blanket that he had hidden there an unknown time beforehand.

He laid it out on the cold rooftop, and seated himself, enjoying the scene playing out before him. Withdrawing his sandwich from his pocket, Kira heaved a sigh of deep contentment.

"...Aaaah, what a beautiful Fuyuki. *chew* I don't think you'd be able to find it's like anywhere else. *chew* It's just perfect for picnics."

It really was.


----------



## Ice (Apr 21, 2013)

Nero continued walking, unaware of the danger he would soon be in. Red coat swirling around him, he strode on. Unknown to him, he was already in the sights of a sniper gun, turning into an unwitting target. 

"BANG!"

The bullet spiralled through the air, following the target painted by the sniper's scope. It was going to impact. There was no stopping it.

Then Nero tripped.

The bullet which should have killed, missed.

The sniper's mouth dropped in disbelief.

Saber's mouth dropped in disbelief.

Nero's own mouth dropped in disbelief.


----------



## Asune (Apr 21, 2013)

"Tch... the luck of that guy" said to himself the sniper.
No problem, he could just aim and shoot again.

But his position was now revealed. This was a troublesome situation.

His finger still pulled the trigger again

...........................................

Nathalia together with her servants were drinking tea in the temple... 
"How many you think had been killed by now?" asked the woman with a mocking tone toward her servants. The ones did not replied but were silently listening to her.

By this point the rest of the mercenaries already had arrived to the temple.
By this point Nathalia and her servants already "gave treatment to them"
By this point around a half of them were unnable to withstand the effect of the modification done to their bodies and perished according to Nathalia's prediction
By this point the other half already had become a new class of mercenaries, more deadly than the previous ones used only for a simple strategy

<To drive the targets away from their secure place, and slowly cut their methods to escape or hide."

"Lady Nathalia, a new report" said the male servant
"What's going on?" asked Nathalia.
"..... One of the master had become a troublesome target, apparently he is allied with some kind of inmortal man. He also manipulated the corpse of the fallen mercenaries and they're attacking their own forces"
Nathalia didn't show any surprise on her face, instead she just smiled.

After all, things were going smoothly, enemy already showed some of their moves. And she could have enough time to prepare a countermeasure.
And as very knowledgeable magi, only that description was enough to indentify the true nature of the strange man.

"Tell them to retreat, that man is obviously a vampire...." she then glanced at the sky through one of the windows. It was a clear night with a bright big moon on it.
"Besides... is a full moon. Vampires are harder to deal with full moon".

Following her orders, the servant send a reply.
And again it was a funny sight, to see him carrying her master's commands while drinking tea with her in the same table. 
A quickly ornamented table on that temple, four seats occupied. One by Nathalia, two by the two servants, and the last one for possibly an ally of them, more silent than them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2013)

The plan for returning to his safe house that night as was simple. First he would enter a fancy hotel, with assassin unseen. Then after entering he would  go down the basement floor fancy restaurant. He would then enter the special VIP area that has a hidden access to the Sewer system. From there he would lose the fancy clothes and put on more casual clothes. From the cover of the sewer system he would track across town to his safe house in with Assassin leading the way  to watch for traps. When he reached his destination he would end up in front of an unassuming low income apartment complex.

From there he went go up to the second floor and enter an unassuming apartment.

When he opened the door Conner's senses were first overwhelmed with the distinct smell of reefer. Sitting on a futon near in the opposite corner of the entrance sat a greek beauty with long dark hair taking one last drag from a loosely rolled blunt.

Conner rolled out another Futon for himself and readied himself for sleep, with Assassin keeping watch. As he readied himself for sleep, the woman began to speak, although what she said couldn't be called words in any sense. Still Conner listened intently  to what she said and made sure to listen to every detail. After a several minutes of continual rambling, her speech began to slow down and Conner realized that she falling asleep. So he tucked her into her Futon and said, "Good Night Adelphie."


----------



## Asune (Apr 21, 2013)

A group of armed people carrying small but powerful guns with silencers equipped were ready to ambush another of the masters fighting for the holy grail. This one the masked man called Tohsaka. 
According to the Gosforths, this individual was someone to take extremely care of. Hence instead of just broking into as with the other two masters, the mercenaries stood close by what they presume could be his hideout, waiting in the shadows for Tohsaka to show himself. There were also numerous snipers over the rooftop of some skyscrapers at kilometers of distance, silently waiting for the master to show up.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1c1UXyYiTI[/YOUTUBE]
Ruler stepped outside of the church. All over the city, Ruler detected a...wrongness. Not even a day has passed, and already Ruler was needed. Humans with were not magi, yet were interfering with the war. This was something Ruler has to take care of. Nothing flashy could be used though, as there were still too many people out despite it being night. That means although Ruler could leap right to any assassin right away, This was something that could not be done without being seen.

There were ways of overcoming that obstacle though. Shifting into spirit form, Ruler chose a target at random. With a mighty leap, Ruler dashed towards the nearest assassin on a rooftop. Landing behind the sniper, Ruler materialized. Before the sniper could turn, Ruler made a quick horizontal slash, parting the man's head from his body.

One down, several dozen more to go.


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2013)

Avy was in his room, when Couthon returned from the shadows.

"Lord of insanity!!!!" He grumbled.

Avy glanced in his direction. "Yes my faithful Patriot?" He asked.

"Your fellow, Aaron has brought in some help, a powerful man. And it seems that one of the masters a Nathalia has sent out men to attack the other masters, they didn't see me as I stayed in the shadows." Couthon reported.

"Hmm, interesting. I do not doubt I am a target as well, eventually they will try to incept here, and it seems maybe I should speak to Aaron about it until Aenys finally gets back to me. Archer are you ready for a walk?" Avy asked.

"Yes Aven, I have been itching to raise my fingers." Archer responded.
-----

Avy walked out of the town hall, his senses were trying to locate if anyone was watching with Couthon keeping hidden incase more hidden surprises decided to show themselves."


-------

Selaphiel was busy skating around Fuyuki before he returned to the place they had decided to rest. 

"The boy is here and yes there are a number of other potentially strong persons of interest." Selaphiel reported.

"Is that the reason he needed to steal one of our Arma?" Michael asked.

Selaphiel lowered his head. "It seems this place is a battle site where mages fight, summoning the dead into slavery for brutal gory battle."

"What is the purpose of this battle? Just to flex their magic I assume." Gabrielle asked.

Selaphiel shook his head. "No its much worse than we feared. This battle is a holy war in some sense."

Barachiel perked up at this. "A holy war speak more of this topic, do not lt your fear control you my son."

"Yes father. The energy from all the dead spirits fighting are used to bring one of the most powerful Arma Christi we thought lost, into this world. The Arma Christi capable of granting the miracles of god." Selaphiel continued.

Everyone got a bit quieter.

"He can't mean, no just no. Only our six Arma are the only ones still in existence." Uriel argued.

"No brother, the mages ability to even summon the dead are granted from this Arma, they fight for its control. My brothers we claimed this a holy war, how right we were. This is according to my sources the sixth holy grail war. Yes this is a war for the most powerful of the Arma Christi, The Holy Grail." 

Gabrielle the stood up. "I must go and research this." She said and uncurled her Arma.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

*Random Street in the City*

Jimmy went into his pocket and takes out a cigarette, he proceeds to light it... He gives a couple of puffs. He was prepared for this war as he was equipped with his Assault Rifle as well as a couple of grenades. 

_"Aww That feels so much better... these nighmares of the war field... my past sins.. they will never go away"_

Jimmy continues to walk down this crowded street. It was full of shops and restaurants... Good thing he has already eaten although he did find it strange for shops to be open this time of night.

"Lancer, can you hear me?"

Lancer who was on watch for his master on top of a building adjacent replied

"Yes Master, I am here looking out for any threats, what is it that you wish for"

Jimmy continued to walk, his destination should be a couple more blocks from where they are at. He gives a couple of more puffs...

_"Lancer, do you think we will be able to win this, I mean some of these masters and servants have to be insanely strong... Its like I'm returning to the battlefield once again...

When will the killing stop for me
_"

Lancer scouted ahead a couple of buildings from his master

_"Master, don't lose your convictions yet... you have a reason why you are here... *Follow it!!*"_

Jimmy lets out a sigh

_"You are right"_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------

*Entrance of the Church*

Jimmy having walk several blocks to the church, proceeds to knock on it's doors

_"Is anyone here?"_

Lancer now besides him

_"Master, I will remain on guard outside" _

Jimmy looks over his shoulders and responded

_"Gotcha"_


----------



## Asune (Apr 21, 2013)

The sound of guns being raised.... normally accompanied by the sound of the trigger being prepared. Yet instead the sound that inmediatly came out after the first one was of numerous silent bullets being fired. Only those close to the guns could hear the shot, yet no one would suspect that actually several people shot their guns.

All the shots inmediatly aimed at the man that came out, although they were precisely waiting for that man. It seemed as if they were to be ready to shot the first person to come out, regardless of who may be.

On the rooftops, the snipers readied themselves, they did not shot inmediatly, as they were instructed to do it, just if the others fail.....
Yet a drop of sweat traveled through the face of one of the snipers, not due to anxiety, neither heat. But just a bad feeling about that man....
Something wasn't right
His own instinct was screaming to him to run away.
His heartbeat increased to an abnormal rhytm
His carefully hidden breath was now trying to escape from him with all the force of his lungs.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n226M5ZzkOE&list[/YOUTUBE]

Nicolas Bol turned to the sound.

"So, the last master has arrived. Welcome. I am Nicolas Bol, mediator of this war. With your arrival the war can now officially begin, although from the sound of gunfire Ruler has detected, it seems they've already begun anyways. What is your name?"


----------



## Asune (Apr 21, 2013)

A pair of snipers were ready to ambush the remaining master as soon as it came out of the church.
They were instructed to wait there as one master did not appeared, and just to shot after he came out.
But they would not be able to perform that task.

Blood sprouted from the neck of one of the snipers. His head could not be seen, it was forcefully removed by the act of an unknown force. He did not have time to react... he could just curse his fate before dying. A rooftop painted in red.... They were aware of the dangers that the masters and their servants were. Yet they were not aware of the grim reaper seeking for their heads.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n226M5ZzkOE&list[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Nicolas Bol turned to the sound.
> 
> "So, the last master has arrived. Welcome. I am Nicolas Bol, mediator of this war. With your arrival the war can now officially begin, although from the sound of gunfire Ruler has detected, it seems they've already begun anyways. What is your name?"



Jimmy removes the cigarette from his mouth 

"Name is James Burntland and I take it you are the mediator for this war"

Jimmy quickly glance through the church.. then back to Nicolas

-----

*Outside the Church*

Lancer remains on guard... although he hears gun shots going off.. it doesn't waver him. He has a duty to upheld... nothing will stop him from it


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 21, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy removes the cigarette from his mouth
> 
> "Name is James Burntland and I take it you are the mediator for this war"
> 
> ...



"Since you are here now, is there any questions you need answered? Keep in mind that once you leave the church, you are not allowed back in until you are either defeated or you surrender."Nicolas Bol said.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "Since you are here now, is there any questions you need answered? Keep in mind that once you leave the church, you are not allowed back in until you are either defeated or you surrender."Nicolas Bol said.



Jimmy ponders for a second... 

_"What is this war truly about?"_


_"I have information of the events of the last war, but this time a Ruler class is present, am I correct?"_

Jimmy glances back at the entrance....

_"Can you also give me information about Lancer?"_


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 21, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy ponders for a second...
> 
> _"What is this war truly about?"_
> 
> ...



Nicolas Bol gave him an "are you serious" look before responding.

"Why you would enter a war if you know nothnig about it is beyond me.  This is the Holy Grail War. Seven Masters and seven Servants participate in this fight to the death. The last remaining pair are given one wish. Ruler is a secondary mediator tasked with eliminating any interference. As for your Servant, you'll have to ask him yourself."


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2013)

The bullets came towards Avy, they were silent and they were designed to damage mages it would be unfortunate if they hit him. But he expected the attack, as soon as the bullets got within range of his skin, it seemed as if they had hit him, but on closer inspection they were gone.

If one could slow down the actions that happened, or rather sped up how quickly their eyes could register something they would have seen it. The ground beneath Avy was distorted as was the air above him, his finely made Italian shirt was slowly disintegrating. It was his inner fire, the fire Aenys had put in him, he had expelled it from his body at such an intensity that the bullets had fried up trying to target him.

Avy looked around an smiled as his shirt finished burning away, and looked directly at each of the vectors the shots had come from. He reached into his pocket and pulled out a cigarette, waiting for the rest of the attacks to try and strike him. 

He lit the cigarette with the tip of his finger, there was a long second of silence and then Archer appeared behind him, towering in all his glory, his huge bow about 6ft in length being maneuvered with easy, Archer raised the bow up and drew the string back, without knocking any arrows. As he drew the string back the sound of the strain on the bow as it creaked to reach the aiming stance, he released the string and as the strung and arc of the bow returned to normal, waves of energy like shooting stars went upwards and then rained down upon those who had shot at Avy, and like the bullets they had sent prior only silence remained, despite the glorious light show at hand. 

It was Avy's turn now, no self respecting master would assume this could take out a competitor without contingencies. He looked around the area, reaching out for heat, it would not work on Servants, or strong Magi but this allowed him to sense normal humans. He could see across the skyline the hidden heat signatures of the men, below them of families and lovers inside the buildings. 

"Archer!" Avy annouced. And Avy jumped up and balanced his two feet in Archer's large hand and then Archer threw him. Avy was shot straight up into the air above the sky scrapers and anything else. It was then he let it all out, he released his fire and tendrils seeking out heat lashed from his body attacking anyone unfortunate to be on a rooftop at this time of night. And when he was done, he drew it all back in. He had to thank Aenys for that trick, last war he was a Tohsaka, cloak, dagger and planning, not to say he was without that stuff this time, but this time he brought more firepower, this time he was a Targaryen.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol gave him an "are you serious" look before responding.
> 
> "Why you would enter a war if you know nothnig about it is beyond me.  This is the Holy Grail War. Seven Masters and seven Servants participate in this fight to the death. The last remaining pair are given one wish. Ruler is a secondary mediator tasked with eliminating any interference. As for your Servant, you'll have to ask him yourself."



Jimmy respond_ "I enter it for my own reasons as I heard wishes can be granted if one wins this war and so I ask to verify it"_

Jimmy pulls the cigarette back in his mouth and gives a few puffs...

_"Is there anything else I need to know before I head out?"_


----------



## Andyman (Apr 21, 2013)

Since Dexter was asleep Berserker decided to take a stroll. He knew it could be dangerous be he also went out for a reason.

He remembered Dexter mentioned someone named Batman being a master. So he decided to go find out about this Batman. 

He was in spirit form as he moved through the night. Looking for anywhere something of a Batman would be.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 21, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy respond_ "I enter it for my own reasons as I heard wishes can be granted if one wins this war and so I ask to verify it"_
> 
> Jimmy pulls the cigarette back in his mouth and gives a few puffs...
> 
> _"Is there anything else I need to know before I head out?"_



Nicolas Bol thought for a moment, then answered "Aside from the usual rules for a magi, no."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2013)

If Herakles had his way, he  would be tracking down each of the Masters and one by one, and killing them all in a single night. Instead he was dealing with an interloper. His presence concealed, he waited for his target to pass into view.

And there she was, his Master's prediction was accurate. Conner had  pointed him to this exact location where Gabrielle would appear. Considering the source though, it was of little surprise of Assassin.

Assassin appeared behind Gabrielle and struck in an instant, encircling her with giant, lifting her up and  pinning her against his chest in an instant. His grip would be sound, and his target immobilized, but no damage would be done.  Once Gabrielle  was  immobilized, Conner would step out and shout "Gol Hah Dov" at the immobilized Gabrielle. This shout would bend her will to Conner's where she would see him as someone who must be obeyed, but only for a short time before she would regain her senses.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol thought for a moment, then answered "Aside from the usual rules for a magi, no."



Jimmy nods...

_"Thank you very much for the information... Hopefully we can see each other again.. maybe for a drink"_

He then turns around, waves good bye and place another cigarette in his mouth and leaves 

---------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------

Lancer senses nearby eyes watching him and begins to unwrap his spear..

_"Aye Lancer, we are leaving"_

Lancer then rewraps his spear, places it on his back and answer his master

"I take it business is handled Master, that was shorter than expected"

Jimmy puffs his cigarette and leans against the church walls

_"Yes although something is fishy about that Priest... He has some type of motive... I could see it in his eyes.. I wouldn't be surprise if this war is a ruse for something much deeper and darker"

"Lancer, we have to be extremely cautious from now on"_

Lancer glances over to the location as if he senses something

"Master we must be on our way, I feel eyes grazing at us... whats our next destination"

Jimmy thinks for a bit...

_"We need to research more into this, so I reckon we head to a motel for tonight... I need to make some calls regarding the suppose last war"_

Lancer nods and they proceed down the hill into the busy street from which they came


----------



## Serp (Apr 21, 2013)

Gabrielle was struck in an instant, this was the first time she had even seen a servant and its force overwhelming. Finally she understood the reason God almighty had gifted the preists with such over bearing power incase this time came, she was taught with force of Herakles on her.

Even as she was beaten, she was falling limp at the fast attack of the Assassin. Her Arma Christi reacted to the force of a divine being such as Herakles in its aura, sensing the dangerous intent in his aura the lash sprung to life, dealing pain to Assassin, due to his high amount of divinity the pain cut through him, bringing him to his knees, no matter how strong his was the Arma worked against him, the lash that tore to shreds the back of Jesus Christ, would deal pain and pain again to any man, woman or child that be god like themself or sired from. 

Moments ago it could be said she was close to death, but the holy miracle that gave her the blessings to fight were being recharged, leeching power from the Arma Christi, and the holy weapon gaining its power from Assassin. Soon she was back to fighting form, better than fighting form, this was the role of a paladin, to be strong enough to bounce back the evil. 

Gabrielle looked back at this mage as his servant still lay on his knees in pain. He was slowly rising though, whether he found enough resolve that Gabrielle would have to strike him directly with the lash or he was insane and cared not about the pain could be debated, but Gabrielle was no acolyte, though the time had never come before she knew how to use the Arma, God had set the instructions in her brain from the moment of anointing.

Before the giant could fully stand again she jumped up. And lashed the whip upwards, a bird a pigeon fell from flight in agony. Gabrielle caught the bird and whispered to it.

"I am sorry, all creatures great and small belong to the lord, and you have been chosen to fight for him. I shall take you from being small to being great for that is the light of the lord. Arma Christi Minor, The blessing of Samson." She said as she touched a lock of hair to the bird and in a flash of lightning she was a stride a large power brimming with holy light. This was the blessing of Samson, why Gabrielle had been the perfect choice for the lash.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 21, 2013)

In that instant, Ruler detected the flare of prana in the air. It was similar to a Servant's power and yet, it was not. Ruler faced the direction of the prana. It would be foolish to blindly attack. It might simply be that Ruler was mistaken.  Still, it might be a good idea to make sure. Shifting into spirit form, Ruler leapt from the roof to an alleyway next to the fight. Without a care, Ruler walked out of the alley way to observe the battle.

It seemed Ruler's intuitions were correct. Someone else was indeed interfering with the Holy Grail War. This must not be allowed. Ruler's job was to eliminate any threats that would interfere with the war.  Raising a magnificent sword, Ruler materialized, ready to attack. If Assassin won, Ruler would do nothing. If the interloper won, Ruler would eliminate her.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 21, 2013)

Berserker was back at Dexter's apartment in no time. 

But oddly enough when he entered he was carrying eight large boxes that he had to work through the window he was entering. 

Once all the boxes were in. Berserker turned on the small lamp and opened up one of the boxes. He picked up one of books from inside of it and began reading.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2013)

Gaberielle's counter attack was unexpected, but information gained from that attack was sufficed enough to tell  him that she had come equipped to deal with attacks from the Divine, for otherwise that simple whip would have done little to hurt Herakles.

The flaw of Gabrielle's response however was her decision to prepare for a  fight when she should have attempted an escape. Conner used his Bend Will shout while Gabrielle was tending to  transforming a random bird into a beast. As a result the shout hit both Rider and Beast before the beast had  even finished transforming. In days long past the Bend Will could even bend the will of hostile dragons to be temporary servant of the user.  The priest and the animal with super powers stood  no chance.

Note: Most Dragon Shouts are forward facing area of effect attacks with quick movement, even avoiding capture by Assassin and not avoiding the shout as well would leave you open to a direct hit.

You know, Xanatos Gambit.


----------



## Ice (Apr 21, 2013)

Saber narrowed his eyes behind his helmet. The assassin had missed his first shot but was preparing to fire another. That could not be allowed. He rushed towards his Master, grabbing and throwing him to the side where he was under cover. He broke a nearby lamppost into half, throwing the two pieces at speeds capable of equalling a bullet's. Both smashed into the twin assassins waiting for his Master, killing them in an instant.

Nero smiled to himself. Looks like this hero lived up to his legend alright.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

Jimmy and Lancer proceed onwards into the nearest motel to checked in

The building was rather small and dull-looking. The inside of the building they noted had Chinese art displayed as well as a fish tank located near the reception desk.

At the reception desk, there was an elderly man reading some type of magazine 

Jimmy walks over to the desk to ask for a room, Lancer, in spirit form guarding the door

_"Excuse me mister, A room for one please and does this place have internet"_

The elderly man places his magazine down and hands Jimmy a room key and told him to fill out these papers that were located on the desk

After business was handle, he beckons Lancer to follow him... their room was located on the 2nd floor next to the snack room. As they approach their room, Lancer stated 

_"Master, May I ask... what is your wish if you win this war"_

Jimmy answers and lower his head as he remembers his past 

_"A chance at redemption for my sins"_

Jimmy then opens his room door while Lancer reflects on his master answer..


----------



## Andyman (Apr 21, 2013)

Dexter's eyes snapped open. There was another master and servant in the building. The sigils in the basement had also been set up as silent alarms for Dexter. But the wasn't the main function of them but one of many.

He sat up and slipped on his shoes and quickly walked into the living space again. He was about to warn Berserker but was shocked at what he saw.

Berserker had stacks upon stacks of Batman comics. 

"Master your awake." Berserker said cheerfully.

Dexter sighed and scowled. "Okay we'll talk about this later." He said pointing at all the books.

Berserker raised an eyebrow but it went unseen due to his helmet. Dexter went into his fridge and grabbed a bag of something.

Dexter continued moving as he picked up his suit jacket and checked to make sure his cigarettes were with him. He then started towards the door but gave the signal for Berserker not to follow him but to be on guard.

Dexter was working his way down the halls. The plastic bag containing roundish objects in them was silent as its top hung loosely from his pocket.

Dexter stopped were the alarm was most active. He knocked on the door....Jimmy's door. Surprisingly he wasn't looking for a fight. But if it happened then....well things would get messy....very messy!


----------



## Asune (Apr 21, 2013)

It was time to hunt....
To hunt down that vampire of the businessman suit and the skull necktie.
To hunt <Mister> Yoshikage.

By the point the male servant of the Gosforth arrived to the place were the vampire showed, the mercenaries were already dead...
He took a quick glance at the place...

_So I see... zombies... differents than the ghouls.... What kind of vampire was this one?_ wondered the male servant, the one continued searching for the vampire.

For an strange reason, the movements of this servant were totally irregular. As it's joints weren't working properly, making him look weird, almost comical.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 21, 2013)

Jimmy heard knocks at his door yet did not immediately answer them.. He was busy researching about the past Holy Wars that have been happening... this was the six one to date..

_"Give me a minute, I'm coming" _

Lancer alerted stop his master from proceeding to the door

_"Master I sense a servant near by in this building... the prana flow is extremely high so be on your guard"_

Jimmy nodded and remove the pistol that was tuck in his pants... He moves stealthy to the door, while Lancer position himself to attack if need be

Jimmy opens the door with the pistol pointing straight forward

_"What do you want"_


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter raised an eyebrow and smiled. "Just brought you some cookies." He said holding up the bag of chocolate chip cookies. He could see something pointing at him from Jimmy's pant leg. But he didn't bother moving.

"I figured it would be polite." Dexter had been shot before so if it happened he'd be ready. But more then anything he was on guard for the servant.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

"How Neighborly of you."

A voice comes from inside the room.

The balcony door has been thrown open, curtains flailing in the wind, and in their midst stands the Master of Rider.

Aaron Gentles.

"I'd like to have a private conversation with the Private. Would you mind giving us a moment to discuss things?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter raised an eyebrow and smiled. "Just brought you some cookies." He said holding up the bag of chocolate chip cookies. He could see something pointing at him from Jimmy's pant leg. But he didn't bother moving.
> 
> "I figured it would be polite." Dexter had been shot before so if it happened he'd be ready. But more then anything he was on guard for the servant.



_"How did you know some one was in this room"_ Jimmy asked

_"Who are you?"_ Jimmy glared at the man with his pistol pointed straight at his face

Jimmy begins to step backwards as heading to the window when it opens... a figure present himself asking to speak..

_"LANCER!!"_ yell Jimmy 

Lancer quickly rushed to his master back, removes his spear and point it at the figure from the window

_"Move another step and you are dead"_ growl Lancer

Jimmy then grabs his backpack and begins to think how he is gonna get out of this situation... He speculate that they are both masters and that their servants are nearby.... 

What do he do... do he rush past the master at the door or push aside the master at the window and jump


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter gave Jimmy a blank stare as if he was looking at an idiot. "Well I rented a room,then I walked down the hall and I got here." He said answering the question. Dexter hated when people asked stupid questions.

Dexter leaned his head over to stare at Aaron. "So is being creepy like a new thing for what?" He asked fishing in his pocket and bringing forth a cigarette. He certainly didn't expect to get two masters in the same building.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

"Funny you should mention being creepy. But my question still stands.

The Private and I have business to discuss. I would appreciate it if you and your Servant could leave for the moment."



Byrdman said:


> _"How did you know some one was in this room"_ Jimmy asked
> 
> _"Who are you?"_ Jimmy glared at the man with his pistol pointed straight at his face
> 
> ...



"It seems that it's too late for that, anyway.


RIDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!"

A bright light erupts from beneath the floor, enveloping all five who were present, accompanied by the sound of thousands of screaming horses.

After the light fades away, the only people who are left in the room are Aaron and Jimmy.

"Now then, _about that conversation_."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Funny you should mention being creepy. But my question still stands.
> 
> The Private and I have business to discuss. I would appreciate it if you and your Servant could leave for the moment."
> 
> ...



Dexter lit his cigarette and smirked. "In a minute." He said annoyingly. "Besides my servant is in my room." Dexter of course wasn't defenseless due to the fact he'd basically turned the entire hotel into his own little project in the last few days.

Dexter blinked a few times trying to get the lights out of his face once Rider arrived. "Jeez man can you be any less subtle." He said blowing smoke Rider's way. 

He turned and stared at Aaron. "I'm assuming you don't want any cookies?"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Apparently Dexter had not even noticed the fact that he had confused Rider with Aaron himself.

Perhaps he just took it for granted that the only people in the wide open space were himself, "Aaron", and Lancer.

Well, it wasn't too surprising. If one didnt know what they were looking for, they'd easily mistake Rider for Aaron, aside from the blonde hair and riding a gigantic white stallion out of nowhere.

Regardless, no matter what magecraft Dexter utilized, or how many weed-laced cigarettes he smoked, that simply did not change the fact that modern magic, or even most human magecraft to have ever been, would be enough to nullify the effects of Rider's Reality Marble.

"...I hold no quarrel with you. But my Master wishes to speak with the Master of Lancer, alone."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

"See that's the problem." Dexter said shaking his head. "This is my place. I called dibs." He continued. "I was here first. And I think even the grail war should respect dibs." Dexter started shaking his head in a disgusted manner.

"I mean you are a hero right?" Dexter asked. "Shouldn't you be having codes of honor and stuff?" Dexter kept talking. "You should really work up the honor of dibs. Because having dibs is an important thing."

He sighed. "I'll retreat for now." he looked up at Rider and then around the area with a puzzled expression.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

"...I have no use for your White Man logic. The only laws and honor I need uphold are those of myself and those of my people.

'I can release you from this space onto any location in the building, save one, since the Master of Lancer and my own will have their privacy protected until my Master tells me that his business here is concluded.

'Is that enough to satisfy you?"


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter took a puff from his cigarette. "Just drop me off in the lobby boss." He then realized what Rider said. "White man logic?" He said looking up at the servant with a confused expression.

"Are you a racist?" He asked curiously. "Because if you are.....that's pretty funny."


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Gaberielle's counter attack was unexpected, but information gained from that attack was sufficed enough to tell  him that she had come equipped to deal with attacks from the Divine, for otherwise that simple whip would have done little to hurt Herakles.
> 
> The flaw of Gabrielle's response however was her decision to prepare for a  fight when she should have attempted an escape. Conner used his Bend Will shout while Gabrielle was tending to  transforming a random bird into a beast. As a result the shout hit both Rider and Beast before the beast had  even finished transforming. In days long past the Bend Will could even bend the will of hostile dragons to be temporary servant of the user.  The priest and the animal with super powers stood  no chance.
> 
> ...



The shout hit Gabrielle and her war bird. The bird had not even finished transforming and was now in a frenzy. Gabrielle could feel the shout on the corner of her mind, trying to get in and place a foothold on control. But she would not let this evil witchcraft into her head, she belonged to God. 

Assassin's master had thought to get the best of her, but she was the beast tamer. Assassin was on his feet, but his state of mind still could not be determined. If she got a strike direct from the lash of onto Herakles it would bend him to her submission, she could tell this man was of godly origin, pagan most definitely for her Arma raised in power compared to the power in the opponent. 

The bird was in a frenzy as the shout took control of it. "You belong to me! The Lord God, and to blessing of Samson!" She shouted as she struck the bird with the lash, having pumped it full of divine energy the bird shrieked in pain. Gabrielle felt no remorse any true servant of God would be glad to be exorcised from any evil in their mind, and so she struck again. The holy whip using pain to reconfirm the master of the bird, would it work it must, this mages shout was no match for one of the most holy powerful weapons in the world.

This fight was going harder than she had planned. This assassin that had attacked her if she struck him with the lash he would fall again, but it seemed as if he may rise once more. And if he struck her she feared if she could get up again. 

Although Ruler was watching, and could be argued that Gabrielle was interfering, she was going about her business when Assassin had attacked her, if Ruler attacked he would be nothing more than Assassins guard dog finishing off what Assassin couldn't finish. 

Gabrielle lashed the bird once more, the pain seared through the bird, who its loyalty belonged to now made no matter, the pain halted all movement all thought only pain, only once the pain ended did the desire to serve come about.

Gabrielle then felt in her mind, not only was this Assassin godlike, but his companion the one with the shout, he had monster blood. The lash could harm him, the monster blood was weak he was not full monster nor half, but it gave him an edge on other humans, that edge would be his weakness. The pain crippled humans normally lest it be a true strike, it had brought the might Herakles to his knees, before this man could shout again and Gabrielle regain her feet, she directed the force of the lash from the bird but to the shouting man.

How he handled the pain was anyones guess, although it flowed so well Gabrielle was still new to using her Arma to this level, but one thing could be sure he as inhuman as he was would feel inhuman pain. To send a man with powers to tame and bend will against the Arma of the same path, the weilders to be a man of divinity and a man born of monster blood was a foolish mistake indeed. 

Gabrielle stood back as the 3 others in the area handled their pain and slowly recovered. Being a child of God she would not kill if she had to, despite Exodus 22:18, she would allow the mage to live, to speak and to inform her.


----------



## Ice (Apr 22, 2013)

Saber made sure his Master was safe after checking the surroundings of the safehouse. The safehouse was an old mansion so hilariously fortified that only a few places could currently equal it, such as the Temple.

"Saber. I want you to scout out the area. You may take action as you deem fit, but do not reveal your identity or NPs."

"Understood Master.", Saber nodded in reply.

Saber walked out into the open air. He could feel and sense a battle occurring nearby between another Servant and an unknown being. Without further notice, he sprinted towards the battleground, ready to unleash holy fury onto his Master's enemies.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Jimmy in the meantime has a blank stare on his face... 

_"Who are these people"_ he thought to himself 

There was a blinding Light when one of the master yelled for his Servant but after that Lancer was no where to be found

_"Lancer you there?"_

He heard no respond... 

_"God dammit!!! This isn't happening"_

He was alone with one master in the same room while his servant location was unknown. His pistol still raise up now point at the Master of Rider 

_"What do you want?"_ he growl...

Jimmy proceeds to walk backwards towards the entrance of the door.

_"I will shoot you if you make any movements"_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------

*Unknown Location*

Lancer remained silent for he was with both a master and a servant.

Slowly he takes his spear from his back and wield it in his right hand

_"You have made a foolish mistake Rider"_ he spoked

He then begins to unwrap his spear slowly... bit by bit until all the wraps were on the ground. 



> The Spear gave off a radiance of light for it was a weapon that even the Gods feared. The blade of the spear was wrap with a golden cloth with words that cannot be understood except for Lancer himself. It was a rather beautiful spear as it composed of both wood and golden wraps



Lancer then points his spear at Rider

_"I hope you are ready" _

He smirks then charges at Rider


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

Avy and Archer were on the move. Saint-Just had told them recently that Rider was about to battle Lancer. Avy was interesting in Rider and his masters progress so they followed the source of the energy.


Avy and Archer sat on a rooftop, not hiding themselves but also not standing in a way that would make any of the fighters worried. Avy wanted to see what Lancer could do and Rider also, if he would ally with Aaron he should at least see what he had ready to strike and how he could use it. 

"Watch carefully Archer." Avy said.

He was currently fine, using his fire magic didn't force the divine penance on his body to claim its pound of flesh. If he didn't steal the nails, he would never able to reverse the changes the divine energy forced on him, luckily the holy magic could heal and the Arma feasted and absorbed divine energy.


----------



## Ice (Apr 22, 2013)

Saber had arrived at the scene. His cloak billowing in the night wind, he observed the battle from the rooftops. A Servant had initiated battle with an unknown from the Church. From the looks of it, the Servant looked to be a Berserker class but it was not possible. He unsheathed his sword. These were worthy opponents to clash with. 

"May the holy lord above bless me with my endeavour."

Then Saber jumped from the roof, smashing into the Servant.


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

Gabrielle watched as another man joined the battle and he smashed into the assassin as he had arisen. Gabrielle still unsure if he had his sanity.

"Be careful brother! He may have lost mind and be set to purpose by madness!" She shouted to Saber.

The bird still belonged to pain, its weak mind not able to counter act the ability of the Lash, but she daren't release him incase he was comprimised. So she released the blessing of Samson. The bird retracted back to its small size.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter took a puff from his cigarette. "Just drop me off in the lobby boss." He then realized what Rider said. "White man logic?" He said looking up at the servant with a confused expression.
> 
> "Are you a racist?" He asked curiously. "Because if you are.....that's pretty funny."



Rider simply stared at him. The weight of ages and tragedy forced through by sheer willpower were carried in that gaze, crushing those who lacked the mental fortitude to withstand it.

"I will hold you to your vow, White Man. In life and in death."

Dexter vanished from the scene, reappearing in the lobby of the motel, leaving only Lancer and Rider in the space which lacked a sun yet still was bright as a cloudless noontime.



Byrdman said:


> Jimmy in the meantime has a blank stare on his face...
> 
> _"Who are these people"_ he thought to himself
> 
> ...



"Feel free," Aaron had made preparations beforehand. He quietly shut the door behind him, bolted it, and activated the tattoos he had drawn across his body, enhancing his speed to far above superhuman levels. Not even near enough to outpace his Rider, but certainly fast in it's own right.

"I only want to talk, no need to act so skittish."

He vanished from in front of Jimmy, and reappeared at the entrance to the room, which Jimmy had yet to reach due to wasting time retrieving his backpack from deeper in.

He shut the door. And bolted it.

"Why don't you put down that gun and have a chat?"



> *Unknown Location*
> 
> Lancer remained silent for he was with both a master and a servant.
> 
> ...



Rider blankly stares at Lancer's attempt to charge at him.

"I have no quarrel with you, Lancer."

And in response to Lancer's attack, Rider simply..._galloped away._

Again and again, Lancer charged after him, attempting to engage Rider in honorable, melee combat. Rider simply refused to humor him. Again and again, Rider rode out of Lancer's reach.

Rider was not trying to escape. Far from it, in fact. He simply did not wish to fight, and chose to stay out of reach of the cloaked Servant.

This continued to go on, while Aaron approached Jimmy, attempting to settle this before the situation spiraled into chaos.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"I presume that you're the vampire" said the male servant in front of a man with a bussiness suit and a skull necktie as pointed through the radio. 
He found it into a coffee shop, what was curious. And more all how this drove the male servant of the Gosforth to order a cup of coffee while forcily sitting in front of the vampire.

"First question..... Who are you?... could you be the unknown murderer of Morioh?" asked the male servant as if this were to be a friendly talk...

"Oh and besides anything rushed, I may have a deal for you.... " said quickly before Kira had time to answer.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

"I'm sorry, but I'm afraid that I have no idea what you may be talking about."

Kira stood up from his seat at the coffee table, and reached to pat the man on the shoulder.

"I need to make it in time for the last train. See you."


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"How cold..." said the male servant...
"Cold blood perhaps?..." continued
"Care to show me those fangs of you?...." concluded the servant this time forcefully grabbing the man's arm.

"Don't be wrong, I know how to track vampires... that's an easy task for me.... You don't have to show me anything. I'm already sure of it..... so lemme ask you. What are you seeking for into this war.... or who may be you working for?.... Anything we can give you a better option for sure" said the male servant still grabbing his arm. His grip was abnormally strong, thus one could conclude that this servant wasn't a common person.

The servant smiled, showing his own couple of fangs to the other man..


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Jimmy still pointing his pistol at the Master of Rider face

_"Who are you and what do you want with me"_ he asked

Jimmy takes several steps backwards and ask yet another question

_"What is it that you want to chat about?"_


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------

Lancer who was chasing Rider abruptly stop

_"You provoke hostile actions and yet claim to have no quarrel" _he softly spoke

Lancer then Laughs at the silly notion 

_"I don't trust the words of a mere dog!!" _ he exclaim

_"We are servants, tools, and WARRIORS!!"  _ he yells

Lancer places his hand on the golden cloth that was at the end of his spear... Letters appear 

_"Thy destiny is not thy fate
release the strains that blind thy
physical limitations of fate
"_

Lancer glows a radiant white.... 

_"Now face me Rider"_ he spoke


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Asune said:


> "How cold..." said the male servant...
> "Cold blood perhaps?..." continued
> "Care to show me those fangs of you?...." concluded the servant this time forcefully grabbing the man's arm.
> 
> ...



Kira's shadow seems to grow longer, and splits dramatically, the temperature of the cafe drops several degrees. He stares at the man that dirtied his excellent suit.

"I dont know what you're talking about. Now let go, you're dirtying my clothes."





Byrdman said:


> Jimmy still pointing his pistol at the Master of Rider face
> 
> _"Who are you and what do you want with me"_ he asked
> 
> ...



"I have a request, Jimmy." Aaron began, as he circled around Jimmy, moving closer to the center of the room himself.

"I would like for you to relinquish your rights as a Master. Don't worry, you will be well compensated, and I will happily take care of Lancer for you.

'After reading your history, I'm certain that you're not cut out for this war."




> Lancer who was chasing Rider abruptly stop
> 
> _"You provoke hostile actions and yet claim to have no quarrel" _he softly spoke
> 
> ...



"...No." Rider simply refused again, but continued to keep his distance. "I said this before to the other one, but I reject _your White Man's justifications in their entirety_. Your taunts are useless as your attacks, Lancer."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Jimmy laughs at the notion that this master request

_"Me relinquish my rights as a Master"_

He then takes out a cigarette, puts it in his mouth but doesn't light it

_"Go Fuck yourself"_ he spoke

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer glow suddenly fade.... _The power to reject concepts_ so this is the true power of Rider.. 

He smirks and replaces the golden cloth back on his lance.

He proceeds to point his lance at Rider

_"Is this all you have to show me?"_

_"I am disappointed in your warrior spirit"_ Lancer stated

Lancer then takes a sit and yells_ "If my master is in anyway harmed... there will be no place that you nor your master will be able to seek safety"_


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy laughs at the notion that this master request
> 
> _"Me relinquish my rights as a Master"_
> 
> ...



"Come now, Private. Just think of it as an order from a Superior Officer."

Aaron holds out his arm, a smile creeping onto his face, like a malevolent worm burrowing its way through the hardness of his normally impassive expression.



> Lancer glow suddenly fade.... _The power to reject concepts_ so this is the true power of Rider..
> 
> He smirks and replaces the golden cloth back on his lance.
> 
> ...



"...My Warrior Spirit does not exist to be judged by the likes of you, Lancer."



> Lancer then takes a sit and yells_ "If my master is in anyway harmed... there will be no place that you nor your master will be able to seek safety"_



Rider looks away for a brief moment, unable to meet Lancer's eye.

_Then a tragedy awaits you as well, Heroic Spirit._


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

The male servant.... let's call him Lenny.

Lenny suddenly felt a need to just crush that man's arm as a proof, yet this unnatural need spreaded trhough all his body, crushing the cup of coffee on his hand. As if he were just wishing to see it destroyed. Then the same strenght was applied to the arm of the vampire.

"Well.... then, I showed you my fangs, so if I'm wrong forgive me" said with a sarcastic tone.

And then he opened his mouth showing the massive fangs and went directly against the man's neck.

Lenny attempted to bite his neck, though not to drain his blood or inject his own, but to see his reaction. All this while still trying to crush the man's hand..
_
..............He really felt the necessity to destroy something at this point, regardless of what it was, were to be alive or not, he just wanted to see the physical appearance of that something to be broken......_


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Kira was horrified at this turn of events.

_I come here to take a vacat-*bzzzt*- serve the Master and now I'm assaulted by more freaks like my-*bzzt*-the enemy?!_

As the man leans up towards Kira's neck, he turns to address the barristas and other people currently in the cafe, compelling them with his urgent glare,

"Someone, help me! Call the police! I'm being assaulted by a vagrant!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2013)

Assassin was overjoyed at the sight of the Charging. Finally, a real fight had presented  itself. The pain in his legs only fueled his strength. While the whip could penetrate his skin, his hardened muscles were as strong as ever. While 

"Wait! Assassin!" Conner called out, but Assassin paid him no attention, he charged into battle unbelievable speed. Catching up to Gabrielle and and the transformed bird monster as she whipped it a second time to gain control. How a body frame that size could move that fast is a moment that would inspire awe. 

As he closed saw Saber leep charge in. He could take out Saber kill this interloper in one move.

Before Gaberielle could completely get the bird to submit and while Saber was in mid charge, a 10 foot long (3 Meter) club appeared in his hand. The club narrowed at the handled and broadened out to be a nearly over 2 feet wide in diameter. The club was covered in large metal spikes  set in 8 rows 45 degrees apart that were 8 inches long. The club was large enough that Herakles needed two hands wield is properly. 

"Nine Lives: One Hundred Shots!" 

Herakles was going to turn everything into paste! Conner cried out, "Nooooo!"

Herakles was swinging his club so fast that he appeared to have grown dozens of arms and was swinging. Each blow was a fatal shot.  Saber momentum was Carrying him closer into range of the meat grinder, and Gabrielle had yet to mount the bird and both Bird and Rider were within his range.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Jimmy who still pointed his pistol at this mysterious master decided to put it back on his waist side

_"I left the battlefield a long time ago mate"_

Jimmy reaches in his pocket as if to pull out a lighter for his cigarette

_"Aye, do you smoke?" _

Jimmy proceeds to place his backpack on the floor in front of him and takes out an additional cigarette which he places on the desk adjacent from the Master of Rider.. Jimmy proceeds to throw his lighter in the trashcan that was right next to the window 

_"I hope you have a lighter mate... mines empty"_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------

Lancer responded _"You speak as if I hadn't met tragedies... I know then too well" _

_"Yet there is nothing you can do to bring one about on me
I can break this feeble RM easily"
_


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

However no one helped <mister> Yoshikage...
They didn't see the man being attacked after all, just two man talking as old friends

"Didn't you knew? Vampires have eyes able to hypnotize a crew... Also could you explain me, how is that your arm isn't broken despite I applied certain degree of strenght on it?"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Asune said:


> However no one helped <mister> Yoshikage...
> They didn't see the man being attacked after all, just two man talking as old friends
> 
> "Didn't you knew? Vampires have eyes able to hypnotize a crew... Also could you explain me, how is that your arm isn't broken despite I applied certain degree of strenght on it?"



"Oh? So that explains why they didn't notice it."

The split shadow forms into the shape of a pink, vaguely catlike humanoid, its gloves and belt sharing the same skull motif as Kira Yoshikage's tie.

"You see, when you grabbed my arm, and the suit that wrapped around it...

'Well....

'I had already touched it.

...


'<Killer Bee>"

Kira then looks towards the man's eyes, as his free arm grabs his cloak, holding him in place.

"<Space Ripper Stingy Eyes>"




Byrdman said:


> Jimmy who still pointed his pistol at this mysterious master decided to put it back on his waist side
> 
> _"I left the battlefield a long time ago mate"_



Aaron's grin, if anything, grew. Nearly cracking his face in it's ugliness.

"And yet here you find yourself wandering back into it. Perhaps you've convinced yourself that your war isn't over yet?"



> Jimmy reaches in his pocket as if to pull out a lighter for his cigarette
> 
> _"Aye, do you smoke?" _
> 
> ...



Aaron stared at the trashcan for a moment, slightly amused.

"I'm afraid I don't smoke. But here," He lifted a finger on his outstretched hand, and a small flame formed above it. 

"Be my guest."




> _"Yet there is nothing you can do to bring one about on me
> I can break this feeble RM easily"
> _



Rider found himself wondering what that meant, since mind-reading wasn't an ability possessed by the Lancer class, nor was magecraft of that level enough to work on a Heroic Spirit.

"I doubt that, Lancer. This Reality Marble is forged of my own will, my own history, my own culture.

'My own people.

'You could never break it, no matter how many lives you may live."


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

Avy stood trying to watch, it was pointless they were in a reality marble he could sense how they were moving and what they were doing but it was nothing more than his imagination working on what he assumed he could see.

"Archer lets go, I am having a bad feeling about this." Avy said and they left.

As they were leaving their thoughts were realised. Michael was following the trail of energy to Avy and the Nails. He would find him and kill him no doubt, Archer may slow him down, but Michael was something else, he could kill servants even as a human thats how much holy energy resided in him.

So the blonde high priest Michael was closing in on Avy until he passed a patch of land, nothing could be seen there, but he could feel it. It was an Arma but it was not and it was here but also not, it was in a pocket Dimension. Confused yet intrigued he raised his own Lance and slashed a hole through the dimension, nothing could rest the holy power of the great I am. 

Inside he saw something that shook him to his core, he had stumbled across a magus battle or rather a warrior battle. But what shook him was not the people fighting the weapon on of them carried, it was different yet the same, he could feel its power radiating towards him, the same power he felt everyday the same power that strengthened him, that fed him. Yes this was Mana, he could tell the difference, different to his holy miracles, yet the power was so similar like a twin. No it wasn't a twin it was two sides of the same coin.

Michael's entrance was silent, he had no Mana himself to be recognised, but maybe just maybe his Arma triggered something in the warrior that he so decided would be worth his time. These warriors were strong he could feel that, they were supported by mana but they were not Mages themselves, he had no obligation to fight them, nor did he have any to strip them of their weapons, but it was right there, in one of their hands, he did not understand and choose to watch and wait. Gabrielle had gone to gather intel and he could feel her Arma had been activated and she was using it, but this was far more important.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Jimmy grinned

"No you be mines"

He proceeds to take his gun out and shoot his backpack full of grenades that explode upon impact.The force of the explosion knocks him out the window of the second floor unto the ground below. Jimmy yells in pain but he is able to stand and as he look up.. a good majority of the second floor of the motel is on fire 

_"That will teach you about approaching me like that"_ groans Jimmy as he stumbles away

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer smirks

_"Your own people must be pretty weak then seeing they manage to produce a being such as yourself"_

_"I'm a good judge of things from experience Rider... If you come into this War half-hearted you will die"_


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy grinned
> 
> "No you be mines"
> 
> ...



_*Thwunk*_

A hatchet swings down, slamming into the back of his head, splitting open the skull. But it was a light swing, not a fatal one.

"An admirable plan, Private, but it lacked the basic element of not underestimating your opponent."

Standing behind him was Aaron. He was unharmed. Untouched. Not even a blemish or trace of ash or dust served to mark the fact that he had just faced an explosion that could decimate an entire building floor.

"This merely confirms my opinion. I see that you are simply not fit to be Lancer's Master.

'Now, James Burntland. Give your right hand...to _me_."




> Lancer smirks
> 
> _"Your own people must be pretty weak then seeing they manage to produce a being such as yourself"_
> 
> _"I'm a good judge of things from experience Rider... If you come into this War half-hearted you will die"_



_...More taunts._

Rider was already growing weary of Lancer's half-hearted taunts. Thankfully, he picked up on something to take his mind off of them.

_Well...I don't detect any hostility. Still, managing to invade my Reality Marble is impressive._

"Ho, stranger, reveal yourself. I have no intention to battle today."


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"So he just kinda blow up or something like that?" asked Nathalia with a bored tone. She was replied by a female voice.
"Is more like desintegration, but yeah the term blow up is easier... It still was useful"
"Hoh?... so what did you find" said Nathalia.
"As you guessed, the man is a vampire, and well he vaporized him... but for that he has to use some kind of spiritual being, similar to a servant but bound to him. Another curious thing is that he prefered to avoid combat..."
Nathalia then whistled... she really felt the death of her servant, the one had aid her numerous time, but he reaction was the complete opposite of a normal person, she seemed almost happy.
"So there is no body left... hence unusable.... not fair. But if it's just desintegration of matter, is not big deal..." She then lifted a hand.
One of the mercenaries came out, the one looked ....<strange>...
"Keep an eye on that man.... though I doubt is really needed. If he isn't interested, then he isn't a problem at all. Besides he is a vampire, meaning that he is in extreme trouble if he were to appear here"
She then smiled and then walked toward the temple's entrance...

"Heey Caster.... nothing new?... anything interesting? or will you just stay there saying nothing again?".... Asked Nathalia with a happy tone


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider was already growing weary of Lancer's half-hearted taunts. Thankfully, he picked up on something to take his mind off of them.
> 
> _Well...I don't detect any hostility. Still, managing to invade my Reality Marble is impressive._
> 
> "Ho, stranger, reveal yourself. I have no intention to battle today."



Michael stepped out impressed this Hero knew he was there.
"Hello Brother! I am Father Michael Von Sanguistia Christus Maximus. I am simply watching you fight and looking at your opponents Lance. It intrigues me.

"As you were don't allow me to interfere." This was the first time Michael had seen servants, he looked at their power in their soul, actually they were all soul he realised later. And he had respect for them, they were spirits but it seems they were annointed by the holy grail as he was, hence their amazing powers. They were kindred.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Jimmy felt to the ground hard but he was still alive

"Ergh!!!"

Just as his rand hand is lifted, Jimmy wraps his legs around the angles of Rider Master knocking him down to the ground

Jimmy then rolls away from the Master and yells *"LANCER!!!"*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer grins and spoke _"Rider looks like our time for farewells has come"_

_"Thy destiny is not thy fate
release the strains that blind thy
physical limitations of fate

A spear to pierce even the Gods
that limited thy fate.... reborn
into this realm"_

Two golden cloths flew away from the majestic lance

Lancer glowed with a radiant light once more...

He notice that his lance was resonating strangely, but the he paid no mind to it... 

There was another figure present in here that proceed to discuss something with Rider

_"My master is calling Rider, I can hear his cries"_ 

Lancer then thrust his lance into the walls... The RM slowly opens up..

_"Not even a reality marble can entrap me when I release my NP"_

Lancer then exits the RM and proceeds to the location of his master


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy felt to the ground hard but he was still alive
> 
> "Ergh!!!"
> 
> Just as his rand hand is lifted, Jimmy wraps his legs around the angles of Rider Master knocking him down to the ground



As Aaron falls, his only thought is annoyance at Jimmy's tenacity.

_Fine then._

When Aaron impacts against the ground, he swiftly bends over and swings his hatchet once again.

_*Thwunk*_

And Jimmy's leg is cleanly split from the rest of his body.



> Jimmy then rolls away from the Master and yells *"LANCER!!!"*



_Can't have that._

Aaron raises his right hand, letting the power of his command seals expand.

"Rider! By the Power of the Command Seals and by my Right as Your Master! My Servant! Your Reality Marble cannot be broken until you decide otherwise!"

A burning sensation, and then one of the marks on his hand vanishes.



> Lancer grins and spoke _"Rider looks like our time for farewells has come"_
> 
> _"Thy destiny is not thy fate
> release the strains that blind thy
> ...



"Not today, Lancer."

A red glow envelops the tear that Lancer's Noble Phantasm had opened up, sealing it instantly.

"You will not interfere in the struggle between those two."

Rider then turns back towards Michael.

"My apologies that your entrapment here continues a slight bit longer. If I may ask, what brings you here?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

Michael watched as the man with the Lance did his exact tactic of getting through other dimensions, but his opponent had blocked him. 

Michael looked at Lancer.
"Hmm I am not trapped, I feel I could leave if I wished so, but I wish to stay. I am a priest and magus hunter. I came here looking for a Mage who stole from us, and came across this battle, I have thought over my bible verses again and again and still I remained confused, who are? What are you?" Michael said turning back to Lancer and watching his Lance.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks to Jimmy Barrier Magic... his leg didn't completely come out... it still hurt like a bitch tho

_Visions of the war he once took place in appeared... The images of killing kids, women, defenceless men _

Make it stop Jimmy though... Make it stop!!!

Instantly a powerful barrier arose around the wounded and unconscious Master protecting him and accelerating his healing 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------

Lancer realizes that this RM was reinforced by unknown means... yet he didn't reseal his NP.

A voice spoke to him asking who was he and what was he

He responded
_"One that conquered and will continue to conquered until my master wins this war"_

His lance resonating once again, catching Lancer completely off guard

_"Who are you?" _


----------



## Serp (Apr 22, 2013)

Michael laughed. "I already introduced myself, but if you prefer to ruse like a Jounguler I will amuse you. I am the Holy Grail." Pointing to Jimmy.

"If you act out of line, I shall kill your magus friend there and have no regrets as I send him to the 7th layer of hell." Michael said softly.

He was interested in this ones weapon, but the other one was more noble, he was interesting in that ones success.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Thanks to Jimmy Barrier Magic... his leg didn't completely come out... it still hurt like a bitch tho
> 
> _Visions of the war he once took place in appeared... The images of killing kids, women, defenceless men _
> 
> ...



Aaron stared blankly at this new phenomenon.

_Annoying._

He rose the hatchet up high, and uttered it's true name!

"_Timber Falls_!"

Aaron swung with his entire strength, punctuated by a loud _*thwunk*_ from the hatchet, which had cleaved it's way through the mystery of the untouched American wilderness, a concept with a staggering history of untold millennia untouched by man, and then worshiped by those who grew up around it.

The shield surrounding Jimmy offered no resistance, it simply vanished, and as it did, Timber Falls continued unhindered, but noticeably slowed, towards Jimmy's right arm.

Aaron would take him out of the fight with this, he was certain of it.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter took another drag off his cigarette and looked around the lobby. "Power to the people Rider." Dexter muttered to himself as he took the elevator going to his floor.

He heard all the racket as he passed the battle as he went up. He thought activating his sigils in the basement just to end this thing and get some peace and quiet. Then again if he did that he wouldn't really have a place to stay.....and he might die if he was to use them now.

Dexter got off and walked into his room. Berserker looked at him and cocked his head. "Your in one peace!" He said surprised. Dexter snorted. "Of course I am. It takes more then a bunch of assholes who interrupt sleep to kill me." Dexter said slumping down the couch.

Berserker nodded. "Good but from now on I'm coming with you."

Oddly enough Dexter didn't protest. 

Berserker smiled to himself. "Now I have a question. If this Joker is so dangerous then why does Batman let him live. Couldn't he just slay him?"

Dexter groaned in annoyance. His servant was becoming a nerd!

Dexter may have been pretty close to death tonight but it didn't bother him. Besides why fear death if it hasn't happened yet?


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

While some were engaged into deadly battles. Nathalia were just drinking tea while sitting on a bench outside the temple. She prefered a bright night as companion that just walls and ceilings.
Caster was near her, hence out of boredom she decided to speak about the other servants.

"You know?... investigating from far is as always slow and boring.... Lemme see what I know from the mercenaries report and my servant." said the woman, then for a while she frowned as if she were trying to recap something she really didn't care about.
After a minute she suddenly said "Right!... I know almost nothing!!"
Caster stood there quietly without replying.
"You're boring.. you know?. Or may you still be angry for what we did to you?" said with a mocking smile on her face.
She then continued.. "Oh well, I took picture of three masters. Then ordered a bunch of assassins to hunt them down. From what I can see one of them is Saber's master, other probably Archer's master, regarding the third one I have no idea. Yet he has an ally.... guess what Caster!! is a vampire!! like my servants."
She sipped a bit of her tea then continued. "Right, well due to the pictures I can easily recognize these masters, also add that the description of that vampire is easy to recognize, as he wears a skull necktie and is accompanied by a pink humanoid spirit. Now sadly I don't know how Archer looks like. But I do remember to see Berserker and Saber arguing outside the church. Both looks like serious stuff.... "
She then frowned again and said.. "But what the heck were they talking about gnomes on the first place?... perhaps one of their noble phantasm is related to gnomes somehow?"
Caster silently listened to his master's talk...
She felt totally ignored, she was getting angry by now...
"Daaaaamn!! why did I had to summon such a boring heroic spirit.... Oh well... at least your skills will be useful for my wish..... come to think about you never spoke of your wish.... what it is?"
And finally a male voice replied...
"I regret not to be able to teach more people..... Now as I see this age, I feel that my effort wasn't enough. I would like to have time enough to teach what I've learned..." said Caster with a monotone tone...
"Hoh?... is that so?... you mean all that philosophical stuff I still don't get right?" replied Nathalia.
And once again Caster remained in silence.
Nathalia then got bored and walked away from him, she lastly said "I do hope that the number of masters and servants become less for the next night..."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Berserker shook Dexter who had fallen asleep awake. 

Dexter eyes once again snapped open and he shot up off the couch. He was breathing rapidly. He was having one of his weird nightmares again.

"Master are you okay. Did the gnomes get in your head?" He asked concerned. Dexter shook his head annoyed at Berserker's comment. "No just a nightmare." 

Berserker stood up. "Bout what?"

Dexter shrugged. "Just some weird shit. I always have some strange dream about getting vaporized, my arm ripped off or being on a flying ship with a bunch of nagging women." He yawned and patted his left arm to make sure it was still there.

"You know if I could summon like an angel or something I wouldn't have to deal with this servant bullshit." Dexter muttered.

But Berserker caught it and was confused but didn't say anything. "Master shouldn't you get some rest?"

Dexter shook his head. "No I'm wide awake now. We might as well carry on with some business I have. But before we do I gotta go to the temple."

Berserker nodded. "Why?"

"Because they might have some valuable information I can steal." Dex responded as if it was obvious. "Then after that we go to the cell phone tower in town."

Berserker nodded and opened the window so they could make a quick exit. Dexter hopped on his servant's back and Berserker took off at amazing speeds into the night.

As they flew through the night. The temple was already in view in no time. "Um master there is another servant down there."

Berserker said as he landed on the ground out side the temple.

Dexter who couldn't believe his luck at this point said only one thing. "Graildammit."


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

Far above the long stairs of the temple lied the gates of it.
And a bit farther than the gates, a figure clad in red clothes lied. Waiting for any intruder to come in.
That was the servant of Lady Nathalia, a heroic spirit of the Caster class.

Meanwhile on the insides of the temple, Nathalia and her companions were already aware of the presence of an intruder, as they put magic traps at the end of the stairs and a bit far away from that to detect any trespasser.

Several assassins already readied their guns. Yet Nathalia raised a hand stopping them...
"You're not used to your new form yet... " said to the assassins... "I'll take care of this..."
"NO!" interrupted a voice....
The female servant of the Gosforth, also a vampire as the male servant said.. "I'll go this time. You wait here <Nathalia>"....
As soon as Nathalia heard her name adressed without a Lady before it... she already understood what was going on...
"Ok... you go there".

Slowly then the female servant, let's call her.... Lenneth, walked toward the entrance of the temple. Right behind the figure of the red robes, waiting for her opponent to show itself.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter and Berserker walked right out in the open without bothering to hide themselves. They both knew they had been caught red handed.

Dexter though couldn't help but commend the wonderful strategy of having stocked up at the temple. Pretty place and what not. Though he was really hoping this would be a simple job.

Dexter waved at the two. "How's it going? I'm Jacob and this is Ron." He said pointing at Berserker who waved. "We are traveling salesmen." He said grinning at Lenneth and Caster.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

......_Is this for serious?._.... thought Lenneth..... with a confused almost comical look on her face. If you want a description of her, she had a long black hair and robes of red and black that made her look as an acolyte.

".... We already know that he is a servant..." said pointing at Berserker....
".... Also that he probably has some trick involving gnomes" continued.
".... So stop playing fool and reveal your true identity" exclaimed Lenneth with authority.

She was at the right of the figure in red clothes, yet she wasn't worried if the opponent threw a sudden attack.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

Lancer pointed his weapon at this unknown person, currently two of the three seals were off his lance. 

The first removal indicated a release from physical limits by changing the physical fate of the Lancer in relevance to his master state

The second removal indicates a release from the spiritual limits of fate, which allows the bypass any NP, defense or ability when used in relevance of the target faith; Only True Gods have ever shown resistance

The final seal would certainly spell defeat for his oppenent, yet Lancer knew the risk of completely chanting the awakening of his NP... 

Yet his lance resonated and Lancer was puzzled... never before has this happen in the history he held the lance. 

_"What is causing this reaction"_

He turns and looks at the warrior in front of him


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter raised an eyebrow and kept trying to play it off. "What I'm a salesman. I'm telling the truth."

He went on. "Anyway what I'm selling is....." Dexter was cut off as suddenly Berserker wasn't near him anymore. 

He was by Lenneth. "Bers.....I mean Ron what the hell are you doing!?" Dexter asked.

Berserker was on one knee and grabbed Lenneth's hand gently. "Fair maiden would do me the honor of marrying me?" He asked

Everyone was silent.....and finally Dexter spoke up. "Well this went well." He said shaking his head and walking forward to get closer to Berserker. As he knew all hell was about to break loose.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

This was so sudden... and unexpected... yet it could be used.

"If you want to.... just kill that master of yours and form a contract with me" said Lenneth


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

"Ha!" Dexter laughed out at Lenneth's comment. "Like he'd ever do that you dumb bitch." Berserker's  fist tapped in the Dexter's face. It wasn't hard but enough to hurt a human.

Dexter grabbed his nose which was bleeding and his eye started twitching. "Berserker what the hell!?" 

"Do not insult the woman I plan on marrying." The servant said sternly. He then turned back to Lenneth. "Forgive me but I cannot kill him. Perhaps we can work out a truce of some sort?" He offered. 

Dexter glared at Berserker and then at Lenneth. "Oh to hell with it." The master sent one fully loaded punch to the face of Lenneth. 

"Dexter!" Berserker shouted.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

However this was a mere human against a vampire.
A simple punch wouldn't be enough. She was fast enough to avoid it, or even counter it. Yet for the sake of mocking him, she just let the punch hit her face.... showing how futile attempt it was.
After that, it was easy for her to just rip that man in two, or bite him to turn him into a vampire. Yet also for the sake of mocking him. She sent a blow against the man's face. With just a mid strength, but enough for a human to fly down the stairs of stone.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Berserker blinked as his master went out of sight down the steps and turned back to Lenneth. "Are you okay?" He asked. "I'm sorry for his actions he tends to be an idiot."

Sure Berserker cared about Dexter but he could tell his master was living so he continued to pursue his own interests. "Once again I apologize for him laying a hand on you. Though it seems you let him." 


Dexter was busy tumbling down stone steps. In fact  he felt like he was going in slow motion. So he had time to think. ("Man not once in my childhood did I ever think I'd be punched my a magical woman down a stone flight of steps. Mom was right I should have been a lawyer.") 

Dexter landed at the bottom with a thud. He looked pretty dead but he wasn't.......in fact he was sitting up. His head was bleeding, lip busted and his clothes were torn. And of course various cuts and bruises.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"All right, it's ok... you don't have to kill him then." Replied the woman.

"Just ripoff his command seals and let him live... then form a contract with me.... yeah it's fine. I think it would do well to me to marry once and for all" continued the woman.

She then lifted her hand... suddenly mercenaries appeared carrying guns on their hands...
"Well... is that choice, or he simply dies..."

Her hand stood in the air, as waiting for a reply before deciding if she give the order to kill or not.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter limped back up the steps. But something was different. He was glaring at Lenneth. But first he looked around at the mercenaries. 

He whistled and suddenly swarms upon swarms of bugs flew at the assassins and into their weapon barrels. Dexter was trying to jam their guns with his summons.

He then pulled off his jacket and motioned for Lenneth to come to him. "Yo she bitch. Lets go!" He said smiling as he prepared to summon more things.

Berserker seemed far to interested in the events playing out to do anything. But he had an obligation to Dexter and he placed his hand on his sword and readied himself to kill the mercs if need be.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"Insects?....are those your familiars?" asked with curiosity the woman.

The man was prepared to fight, how idiot of him, she could easily rip him in two if she needed, and after that it would be easy to kept that servant for herself.
She then made a signature with her hand, then the mercenaries pulled their guns down.
On the meanwhile Nathalia watched the events from far... with a bored look
_Lenn... what are you playing with, just kill the master already...._

She advanced one step... however as sudden as she did, she stopped. After all the servant was there...
_He is leading me to a trap, want me to get close to use his servant to kill me...._ thought

Then she crouched and took a little piece of fragmented stone from the stairs. Carefully aimed, and threw it with her supernatural strength against the head of the master.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter anticipated the attack. As he started to catch on that she was a vampire.

They were quick but not quite as quick as thought. Dexter couldn't dodge it so he let the fragment hit his back in away so it sort of slid off him. 

He grinned and suddenly there was a flash. Various white birds flew at Lenneth and did something odd. The birds began to fly in an almost tornado like fashion and they wrapped around Lenneth's arm in an attempt to break it with the wind magic they were creating.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"Tssk.... even ... under full moon... you actually did that??!!" exclaimed...

_This body isn't working as I expected..... tch... they get weak when I possess them, I cannot unleash the full force of a vampire with full moon like this._

Then the sounds of bones and flesh being ripped off.... and after a while her arm was totally removed...

Yet she didn't worry more than that bit of surprise... "Useless move against an undead" said as soon as the arm regenerated.

_Well if this body is even having trouble with fool play against a master, then I'll use it with seriousness_

And then as a bullet train she dashed, and now in front of Dexter in just an instant, her hand showed her claws and went directly against the head, this time without restrain.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

A small pebble pelted Dexter in the forehead with enough force to make him fall backwards. 

Berserker had been the one to throw it. He saved his master's life. 

As Dexter fell backwards down the steps.....again. Lenneth's claws went across his chest as opposed to his head. The master let out a howl of pain and he grabbed the vampire's wrist. 

Dexter stuck his free hand in her face and released various bugs on her that quickly started biting. But that was more of distraction as so could bring her down the steps along with him. 

Berserker watched the scene and simply started walking towards the temple. In fact he started running at absurd speed towards it.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"I won't let it!!" screamed while cutting her own arm with her other arm to prevent the eating. It wasn't a problem, it quickly grew again. 

Once again she swinged her hands like claws against him.

On the meanwhile the figure of the red clothed Caster stood there without moving a bit, as if it were to be waiting for an order, it even ignored the servant walking the stairs toward the temple.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter held up his arms trying to defend against her claws as they fell down the stairs. 

Once they landed at the bottom Dexter rolled away from Lenneth and faced her. He let out  a large sigh and actually sat down in front of the dangerous vampire.

"I'm tired now. We can keep fighting if you want. But do you mind if I take a smoke break?" He asked pulling out a cigarette. 


Berserker was at front door of the temple in no time. his sword was out and he cut it down. He was going to look for whoever was in charge. He wasn't scared if an attack came he'd be ready plus the gem he wore on his neck increased his defense.

So he entered the temple without fear.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

_Is he mocking at me??!!! I should teach him a lesson.....Yet this body is unnable to use alchemy for now"_

Thought Lenneth getting angry at her failed attempts. 

"Fine then..." She raised her arm and then with her strenght punched the ground, causing it to broke, hoping that Dexter lose his balance, after that she launched at him again.

Meanwhile nothing except the figure with red clothes stood there to welcome Berserker. Still the voice of Nathalia resonated from somewhere.

"Servant, isn't it foolish to left your master behind?... you probably are Berserker, at first thought you were Saber, but that fool act is proof enough.... In front of you there is Caster... feel free to play with him Berserker"

Then the voice cut down, the red figure stood there without moving an inch.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter fell backwards again at her attack and stuck out both his feet to try and flip her over. "Hey I'm taking a smoke break!" He said. Dexter couldn't stand it when people didn't understand his needs.

Berserker cocked his head at Caster. "There's a gnome in front of you." He said and started walking towards Caster slowly ready to fight. Suddenly Berserker attempted to blitz Caster and attempted to stab the servant through his chest.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"Foooooooooliiiiish servant!!!" Screamed the voice of Nathalia that could not be located.
As soon as the servant struck the figure, the red clothes fell... revealing nothing more that a figure of wood covered by red clothes... A bait!!! a fake Caster!!!
Then black figures were born from the wood figure and surrounded Berserker, trapping him into a cage of that black substance.

On the meanwhile, Lenneth, tired of that man, grab him by the collar and readied her hand like claw to strike him, when the voice of Nathalia struck....
"Lenn... your origin is just contradicing mine on this moment.... I have a plan despite how illogical it may seem. Bring that man here" she said.

Lenneth then without complying forcefully threw that men toward the temple.

Then a figure manifested in front of him, the figure of a blond Lady called Nathalia...

"Master of Berserker, let's talk formally now, shall we?... as you can see Berserker is trapped by that cage... He can easily break through it though, but is made to inflict wounds to the master if that happens..."
She then walked toward the wounded man and helped him to lift..

"You know?... if we can reduce the number of opponents on this war with easy play is better for us.... Then I'll give you a chance to live.... But first tell me your true name and the reason why you entered into this war."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYxsv2S1kU[/YOUTUBE]

Ruler had had enough of this foolishness. First outside interference, and now Assassin ignoring the war to go after said interference. It was Ruler's job to take care of the outsiders, not Assassin's. It was time for Ruler to act.

Stepping out into the open, Ruler dashed at the interloper, a large warhammer in hand. Ruler swung the massive weapon, knocking away both the interloper and Assassin just as Saber reached the two. The blow was designed to separate all the combatants. if they wished to avoid harm.

Ruler Jumped back as soon as the attack was made, landing at a corner of the battlefield.

"This is the Holy Grail War. You will cease your attacks on the interlopers. Intruder, leave at once or I will kill you myself. This is your only chance." Ruler said, warhammer raised.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Asune said:


> "Foooooooooliiiiish servant!!!" Screamed the voice of Nathalia that could not be located.
> As soon as the servant struck the figure, the red clothes fell... revealing nothing more that a figure of wood covered by red clothes... A bait!!! a fake Caster!!!
> Then black figures were born from the wood figure and surrounded Berserker, trapping him into a cage of that black substance.
> 
> ...



Dexter looked up Nathalia curiously as laid on the ground and took her offer to help him up. He wiped the dust off himself. He recognized her voice. "Hey aren't you that lady that wanted me to kill that guy?" He asked curiously as he picked up his cigarette from the ground.

Berserker was contemplating busting out but first. "Um excuse me. If I get out of this how bad will it hurt Dexter?" He asked Nathalia.

Dexter looked thoughtful. "Anyway your suggesting an alliance between us or you kill me? All right but do I get your name if you get mine?" Dexter then turned and looked at Berserker. "Stay put genius."


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

* "Anyway your suggesting an alliance between us or you kill me? All right but do I get your name if you get mine?"*

He suddenly jumped to that conclusion... but is fine. If that way she can get Berserker's aid...
"Nathalia Gosforth.... that's my name.... and yes you could say that I as the one who wanted you to kill Kotomine... But let's forget that..." She then produced a lighter and offered fire to Dexter.

"Now... your name and wish.. I'm sure we can reach an agreement here"


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter took the light. "Thanks." He said cheerfully.

"I'm Dexter Craftian." He said walking up to Berserker's cage. "And I'm sure you already know that's Berserker." Dexter sighed and faced the other master. "As for my wish I was hoping to keep it a secret. I'm not trying to win the grail for any good reason or bad." 

He grinned. "I just wanted to win so I could piss everyone off. I was gonna wish for something really fucked up like women or booze. Just so I could waste the wish on something completely pointless. Besides I figure it be safer to wish for the pointless."


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

.... Is that man serious?..... 
.... He risked his life for so empty purpose?.....

...."You're some kind of fool?... you can wish for anything, yet you prefer to waste the wish that way???" Asked angered the woman

"Even if you say that is the safer way, then shouldn't you just terminate the war, still you prefer to just do nothing useful at all.???"

She really couldn't understand this man.... an opposite individual perhaps?..... not taht wouldn't make sense.

".... I'll wish for inmortality you know?...... yet it would be foolish to wish for something that's attainable by obscure methods.... also the only one who would get benefit would be oneself... I wish for something that can be shared. All the methods and recipes for a perfect inmortality.... "
She then grab cup of tea and sipped it, only to found that it was already empty... She frowned but continued.

"... What if we work together.... as simple as eliminating the remaining masters, then you surrender at the church thus you don't have to die... I wish for the recipe and then I make you inmortal too... wouldn't be that nice?" Asked without roundabouts the blonde woman


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter laughed at Nathalia calling him a fool. "Immortality huh?" Dexter asked. "Sure why not." He said without much protest. "I mean since you have the means to kill me right now all my answers that had no in them pretty much died." He chuckled.

"But anyway I'll help you out. But what if I want something else besides immortality? It will already piss people off if you win so that part settled. But I might ask for something else down the line." Dexter was certainly a strange man. 

As anyone could see he hardly gave though to working with enemies. 

"Can you let me out of this now?" Berserker asked.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"And that would be....?" asked Nathalia with curiousity


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter hadn't bothered to read any of the rules for the grail war except the basic. "Its concerning the grail war. If you win what happens to Berserker? Does he vanish or what?" Dexter asked with actual concern in his voice.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"Oh is that so?".... said Nathalia.

_Why would you even bother to kept him, he is not even the real hero, just a crystallization of what he was in life_ thought Nathalia, yet she knew there was a method.

"It's hard... a matter that we should get to investigate then... But if you manage to find a large supply of mana you can keep him in this world... You could easily kidnap a bunch of people and use their lifes slowly to feed him..... Yeah we could do something like that.... But it wouldn't be for long time, after all we're supposed to get the recipes for inmortality, we could turn him into inmortal after all..."

She then looked at Lenneth.... 
"Uuum... but she is a vampire.. you sure want something with her?" asked to Berserker.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

Kira Yoshikage finished his second sandwich, and withdrew a handkerchief from his breast pocket before daintily wiping crumbs from his mouth.

Stuffing it back in, he stood up, and folded up the blanket he had been sitting on. He took his trash with him as well, so that there would be no evidence to indicate that he had climbed back up to the roof of a building in order to finish observing the gun battle occurring across the rooftops of Shinto.

He sends a final command to his puppets, who were reduced by only three of their number, to attack the Ryuudouji Temple, and obtain whatever information could be found. 

Kira himself did not particularly care if they survived or not. They were simple liabilities.

And so, Yoshikage Kira finished the first night of his new life returning to his new home, where his Master had instructed him to wait for his return before Dawn. There were no Assassins remaining to track his movements, after all, so this was a perfectly safe course of action.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter nodded understanding what his new...ally was saying. "Alright then you have yourself a deal. You scratch my back and I'll scratch yours." He said blowing smoke Lenneth's way to annoy the her.

Dexter didn't take kindly to people that had tendency to kick his ass. "Could you let Berserker out of that cage now. I'd prefer he didn't have to break out and kill me doing so."

Berserker then responded to Nathalia's question. "Oh I'm sure. I've been noticing for a bit now that I'm moving away from my original personality. I think it has something to do with the Mad Enchantment. But I don't mind being with a vampire."

Dexter groaned loudly. Rich people, servants, vampires.....oh my!


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"All right, is all settled then" Then Nathalia opened her hand, as soon as she did that, the black like mud substance was absorbed into it, freeing Berserker.

"So... shall we exchange phone numbers?" said while showing a cell phone...

"Also any nice plan you may have I would like to heard it" a malicious smile showed on her face.

On the meanwhile Lenneth... fainted. Berserker would probably get scared, yet to calm him Nathalia said.. 
"That's normal, she is not suited for combat actually.... she'll be fine in around ten minutes. But the sun will rise soon, I think is best if I carry her to her coffin"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2013)

The vivid dreams continues tormenting Jimmy 

Children dying, Fires spreading 

"Make it stop.. make it stop!!!" 

A surge of pain reawakens him 

He screams as he see a hatchet deep within his arm and the person who hand done all of this staring at him

_"You Bastard, I will make you pay" _

Jimmy knew he was in imminent danger and on the verge of falling back unconscious...

With an last ditch effort, he attempts to roll himself towards his only means of escape.. releasing pieces of meat and bone in the process 

The sewer


----------



## TehChron (Apr 22, 2013)

_..._

Aaron stared in shock and disgust.

_The Sewer._

He looks down at his finely pressed suit.

_...Fuck it. I'm not staining these digs just because he wants to get all sorts of sewage crap in those gaping wounds of his._

Rather than get his clothes dirty by continuing to chase after Jimmy, Aaron assisted him by lifting the cover for the manhole.

"We'll finish this later then, Private. When I've got clothes better suited to getting your blood all over them."

He then started kicking Jimmy into the manhole, hastening his escape.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter complied by giving Natahila his number and he saved her number in his phone. 

Berserker picked up Lenneth off the ground and held her gently in his arms. "Where is her coffin?" He asked sincerely.

Dexter rolled his eyes. Not because of Berserker but because he was planning on drawing on her face while she was passed out. Dexter turned back to Natahila. "Don't worry about him. He's a pretty poor excuse for a Berserker."

Dexter took a seat. "Anyway I was planning on going to some of the cell  towers after I take a nap. I figured it would be a good place to do some investigating. See if I could listen into any calls going on." He continued. "There are also some men who are after me. I told them I was this city so when they get here let me handle it."


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"On the basement" said Nathalia, there are two coffins, the right one is her's.

She then turned to Dexter... "That would be good. If you feel like I can lend you some of these mercenaries.... they used to be humans, they're ghouls now sadly. Still they can fire a gun somehow..."
_
....How rude of me... I need to show him a proof of confidence I suppose..._

"Caster... appear!" As soon as she said that a figure in red clothes turned into physical form.

"The one at the entrance will always be a bait, remember that she said. Here is the true Caster... as you can see he moves at the same pace that the fake puppet" said with a mocking tone.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter put out his cigarette and flicked it at Caster's shirt. "No thanks I ain't into guns myself in fact I hate even being around them." Dexter said holding up his hands. "Not that I'm judging." Guns had never been nothing but problem for him.

So he sort of grew into avoiding them, countering them and of course at times fearing them. "Your Caster doesn't seem like much of an entertaining fellow."

Berserker set the girl down in her coffin. "Sleep tight." He said saluting his helmet making a dining noise. He then turned and looked around. "Gnomes are afoot." He said and quickly started looking around for them.


----------



## Asune (Apr 22, 2013)

"Stop!" said Nathalia...
"You'll see.. Lenn has a very sensitive nose for undead creatures.... Some zombies are coming here. If you happen to find them in your way I would thank you if you get rid of them.... And take care to not touch them, if you can kill them from distance the better. Or just stop their movement, sunlight would kill them anyway..."
She then extended her hand to Dexter, the one was ornamented by two red command seals not used, while one grey that was used once.... "So I hope this works fine.." she said.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 22, 2013)

Dexter shook her hand. "Sorry about Berserker he thinks gnomes are following us and yeah I hope this work's out." He said hoping he didn't make a mistake but hey if he did not much could be done now.

Berserker walked up and stood beside Dexter. "Well I must depart. I'll give you a ring tomorrow if anything comes up." 

Dexter started walking away and his servant followed with dreamy eyes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYxsv2S1kU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Ruler had had enough of this foolishness. First outside interference, and now Assassin ignoring the war to go after said interference. It was Ruler's job to take care of the outsiders, not Assassin's. It was time for Ruler to act.
> 
> ...



'_This guy  is stronger than me?_' was the thought that went through Assassin's  head as his blow was effortlessly blocked by Ruler. Unlike a  Berserker version of himself, he possessed complete mastery in his weapon rather than being a swinging brute who relies on instinct.

While he pulled his club back he attempted to hook Strength of Samson with one of it's metal spikes, if he was successful, Conner would collect it as Assassin slung the weapon behind him and dropped a hand to signal that he was standing down. Still, it bothered him that Ruler was stronger than him. The thought of any man being stronger than him irritated him greatly.

Conner chuckled and said, "To posses the strength to push back Assassin's attack, and with a hammer no less, you must have the strength of Thor."

Conner turned to the giant and said, "Lets withdraw for now."

Conner was relieved, unleashing Herakles' Noble Phantasm at this early stage would have had very bad consequences. They needed to secure territory with good access to Prana before he started using big attacks like that.

Assassin on the other hand scowled at Conner as they broke away. His pride would not stand for this. Assassin concealed his presence as he and his Conner walked off.


----------



## Asune (Apr 23, 2013)

She then let a sigh escape.... "Oh well.. one master less to worry about... in fact it's a good advantage..." said Nathalia.
"Tch.... you and your origin, that was risky you know?... you let the Berserker to escape from the cage, what if he attacked you?" replied a voice to Nathalia...
"Oh well.... you were there, so it wouldn't be big deal... " replied Nathalia.
She then continued... "Also your origin is pretty troublesome too.... is your fault that one of our servants was killed... also you broke my favourite cell phone...." She then produced the new one she had... "Luckily I got this one here... but it doesn't have the games I like.." complained Nathalia
..... the other voice let a sigh to escape... then continued.
"What will we do about <Lenneth>..."
"... Why did you even offered her to marry the servant to begin with?" asked Nathalia
"Seemed like a good deal for me..." replied the voice.
"... Well.. I don't see any problem, she'll do what we tell her to do... so if we tell her to marry a servant, I doubt she'll complain..." said Nathalia.
"....See?.. all is fine no?....." replied the voice.
"I guess it is....." said Nathalia
After that an awkward silence...
"Why didn't you use her mystic eyes to trick the master and then kill him?" asked Nathalia with a bored tone.
Another awkward silence...
"...........................Damn you're right!............" replied the other voice.


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Saber dodged Ruler's blow, flipping onto level ground. He sheathed his sword back. Getting into a confrontation with Ruler now would prove detrimental especially when there was little to no reason to initiate a fight. Seeing Assassin trying to sneak a holy item past the owner, he kicked up a small stone lying on the street, flicking it at the item, ensuring it would stay out of his reach.

Saber recognised the Servant known as Assassin. Who would not? The name Herakles was well-known even in his time. He would prove a challenge, though Saber had to wonder how and why was he in a class such as Assassin.

Glancing at the unknown entity from the Church, their eyes met, and Saber silently gestured for them to have a discussion if possible.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber dodged Ruler's blow, flipping onto level ground. He sheathed his sword back. Getting into a confrontation with Ruler now would prove detrimental especially when there was little to no reason to initiate a fight. Seeing Assassin trying to sneak a holy item past the owner, he flicked a stone at it, ensuring it would stay out of his reach.
> 
> Saber recognised the Servant known as Assassin. Who would not? The name Herakles was well-known even in his time. He would prove a challenge, though Saber had to wonder how and why was he in a class such as Assassin.
> 
> Glancing at the unknown entity from the Church, their eyes met, and Saber silently gestured for them to have a discussion if possible.



The club Assassin used had large spikes sticking out from it at 45 degree angles surrounding the trunk, stopping the stone from getting in his way would require only a 5 degree rotation of the club to put a big metal spike in the rock's path thwart Saber's attempt.

Assassin would do this regardless of if he were successful of his attempt at the relic was successful. He never turned down a challenge.

"A saber who hurls stones must be a poor knight!" Assassin Taunts.


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Saber scoffed at Herakles words. A true knight of The Lord would use anything in his way to attain his objectives. For it was the end that only mattered. Saber laughed back at him, "It is indeed sad for the great Herakles to have fell to the point where he is summoned as an Assassin. Where has your honour gone, you pitiful cutthroat? Stealing another's item like a common thief, oh how the great have fallen."

Herakles would have thought it would be easy to turn his weapon so that he might have prevented his stone from interfering, but Saber's strength had easily pushed the stone far faster than Herakles could turn his club. No matter whether it succeeded did not matter. Saber was disgusted that a hero such as Herakles had fallen to stealing items from The Lord.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber scoffed at Herakles words. A true knight of The Lord would use anything in his way to attain his objectives. For it was the end that only mattered. Saber laughed back at him, "It is indeed sad for the great Herakles to have fell to the point where he is summoned as an Assassin. Where has your honour gone, you pitiful cutthroat? Stealing another's item like a common thief, oh how the great have fallen."
> 
> Herakles would have thought it would be easy to turn his weapon so that he might have prevented his stone from interfering, but Saber's strength had easily pushed the stone far faster than Herakles could turn his club. No matter whether it succeeded did not matter. Saber was disgusted that a hero such as Herakles had fallen to stealing items from The Lord.



"Are you kidding!" Herakles laughed hard at that jab, "I'm the man who stole the Golden Apples in Garden of the Hesperides! The relic of some lesser God is of little consequence to me."


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> "Are you kidding!" Herakles laughed hard at that jab, "I'm the man who stole the Golden Apples in Garden of the Hesperides! The relic of some lesser God is of little consequence to me."



"Then one such as you with so little morals should not try lecturing me on how to be a knight. Insult The Lord as you will, your dead, bleeding body will serve as enough penance.", Saber coldly replied.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Assassin clenched his teeth and grinned a toothy smile, "Good! I look forward to fighting someone whose strength rivals my own."


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Gabrielle had seen God or something like it, it had to be, who else was that strong. Gabrielle had dropped her Lash but the lock of hair was still safely inside her pocket. 
Assassin then tried to hook the blessing of Samson out of pocket, she had no idea how he would do so with a greatsword and not shred her, and from what she gathered piss off god. But the swordsman threw a stone at the beast and he recoiled. 

The swordsman the one who helped her, gestured to talk, she returned with a gesture for midnight Mass. As Saber and Assassin faced off she grabbed the Lash and turned to leave. Her bones were aching and she felt scared. She trusted in her Arma, only a christian could draw out even 1/10 of their powers as one who have to have faith in the lord that he would provide power. The boy then, he must worship the One I am, from his style though it makes sense he believes in God but maybe doesn't follow him, was that enough though to make use of the Arma's power.

Gabrielle looked at everyone once more and then ran away, she would meet the swordsman if he lived at the main church at midnight, if he did not then well. 


-------

Michael looked at Lancer and smiled.
"I noticed a change in your Lance in the mere moments before I arrived and as I arrived. I admire your shadow weapon, where ever you got it from and its power seems to directly relate to mine although somewhat different."

Michael said twirling his lance. "I am a servant of the great I am, flesh and blood, the blood of Christ and the Lance that cut flesh. Physical you I can tell are more than that, which is why I say your lance is still inferior to mine. Even if you could work blades for an unlimited time, it would always be one rank lower than mine. I am not trying to brag, Pride is a sin. But when you did, your lance will vanish, don't deny it I see the truth of it. But my Lance is eternal, its own legend preceeds my own, I feel the Lance is a part of your legend, but with my lance I am a part of its."

Michael spread his arms in his purple robe, he was being peaceful and he was sure the Lord would protect him, the robe allowed him to be hit if he was being hostile but, it protected him if he had no dangerous intent. "I am the holy grail." He said.

-----

Avy could feel Michael it was not something you easily forgot a real life demi-god not a servant a real life one was scary enough, no command seals to hold him back. But Avy still waited, he and Archer stood in a Triangle carved into the ground, it would protect him from Michaels gaze, and so he waited here to talk to Aaron, of he survived that was.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 23, 2013)

Dexter and Berserker were back in their hotel room in no time. 

Dexter collapsed on his couch before his brain could even process a logical thought and he was asleep. He was to tired in shock over what he had just done. He was probably a deadman walking at this point.

Berserker shrugged and simply started reading Batman thinking of his fiance.


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Saber didn't bother to dignify Assassin with a reply, turning away from him, their fight would be settled a different day. He had seen the signal the unknown woman had given him. It was apparent that she was from the Church now, especially after seeing  her signal. He strode after her, giving Ruler nary a glance. He had a Mass to attend after all.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Gabrielle had darted off before Ruler or Assassin could harm her any more and was unaware of Saber behind her. She got to the first church in the area and walked in.

She stumbled at the door. "My lady are you ok?" A priest said rushing to her aid.

"My brother I am well, but I may ask you for a glass of holy water?" She asked the priest. He looked confused but went to comply.

He handed her the glass of water and she swallowed deeply, she could feel her strength being restored, even just being in a church was helping.

"Who are you?" The Priest asked.

"I am Gabrielle Gaius Julia Ceaseran. A holy warrior and ordained of the church." 
It was then the doors opened and her guest strode in, the holy swords man.

Gabrielle steepled her hands and waited for him to reach her and speak.


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabrielle had darted off before Ruler or Assassin could harm her any more and was unaware of Saber behind her. She got to the first church in the area and walked in.
> 
> She stumbled at the door. "My lady are you ok?" A priest said rushing to her aid.
> 
> ...



Saber walked towards the church, clothed in his armour and cloak. His footsteps were silent, a habit borned from years of war. He arrived in front of the church's doors, pushing them open. In front of him, in the process of finishing a drink of water stood the unknown woman from just now.

Saber walked towards her, stopping when reaching a comfortable distance. "Hello there milday."


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Gabrielle nodded at the holy swordsman.
"And to you, good sir."

As he got closer she began to take in more and more of his features. He was definately a man to behold.
"Answer me, who are you? What are you? You are no mage but yet you are more than human, much like myself?"

She didn't want to push him to hard, but also wanted to see what he would say.
"Why did you wish to talk to me?"


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

"I am a fellow servant of the lord like you, but in a much more different sense. My material body has long since been gone from this world. What you see is merely a construct and copy of my soul. My actual soul has long ascended into the heavens."

Saber considered his words for a moment, before replying, "I am intrigued by your appearance. I know you are not a part of the Holy Grail War, but are intruders into this system. I ask, what is your intention?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Gabrielle looked at Saber as he spoke.
"So angel, do you have a name, I  am Gabrielle Gaius Julia Ceaseran, the blood of old Rome and the new."
Angel was the best word she could think of, he was a warrior of the lord and yet he was dead but returned to earth with such powers.

"The other that attacked me, he was no angel, but a beast. Is that your intention to slay these beasts of evil? Is that your Holy War? My intention was simple, a mage had stolen something from my church, we seek to find him and retrieve our weapon, and then let God have mercy on his soul."


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

"I am truly sorry sister, but my Master prevents me from revealing my identity. But like you, my blood comes from Rome too. And I cannot claim to be an angel, for it was not the lord who sent me down back to this earth."

"You are close sister, but far. This war consists of seven magi fighting each other for the 'Holy Grail', though from what I've found, it is not the actual Grail treasured by our Church. Seven Servants are summoned to assist each Master in their endeavours. I am one of them. Who would have dared to steal holy relics from the Church?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Gabrielle smiled at this man. He claimed not to be an angel but his actions and behaviours spoke otherwise to her. 
"God may not have brought you back, be it by dark magic, but if you fight for the Lord absent your mortal form are you not an angel, and if you fight against the lord are you not a devil? You helped me against such a beast and I am grateful."

Gabrielle pondered some more.
"7 servants you say, are these spirits like yourself. But linked to Mages to do their bidding, slaves sound more accurate. Magecraft is destructive and a plague among the lands. It must be some sort of link to our holy grail tainted are rused by magecraft, for I cannot think of anything other that God that can bring spirits back. I will respect your request to keep your name silent on behalf of your master. But answer me this is this master of yours greater than God, would you hide from the Lord what your master told you? Think on that, and tell me if not for your master would you trust I, Gabrielle blood of Gaius Julius Ceasar, with your name?"

Gabrielle wanted to see how devote this man was, and if she could trust him with the secret of the missing Arma Christi.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael looked at Lancer and smiled.
> "I noticed a change in your Lance in the mere moments before I arrived and as I arrived. I admire your shadow weapon, where ever you got it from and its power seems to directly relate to mine although somewhat different."
> 
> Michael said twirling his lance. "I am a servant of the great I am, flesh and blood, the blood of Christ and the Lance that cut flesh. Physical you I can tell are more than that, which is why I say your lance is still inferior to mine. Even if you could work blades for an unlimited time, it would always be one rank lower than mine. I am not trying to brag, Pride is a sin. But when you did, your lance will vanish, don't deny it I see the truth of it. But my Lance is eternal, its own legend preceeds my own, I feel the Lance is a part of your legend, but with my lance I am a part of its."
> ...



Lancer with his lance still pointing at Michael..._ "That Lance of yours, where did you get it?" _
He was curious indeed, He swore he had the Lance hidden after his death.. but now there it is.... in front of his eyes... were his eyes deceiving him...

Impossible, he thought

_"You come from the Holy Grail?" _

If what he speaks is true... he may in fact be the physical embodiment of the Lance itself... He ponder, so what of his lance... what does it represents.. clearly it cannot be the physical aspect... 

Was it an imitation he thought... 

_"No it isn't"_ He calmly spoke to himself.

Lancer proceed to lower his Lance

Another thought rose through his mind

_"Master, I hope you are safe" _


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Michael looked at Lancer. 
"This lance has always been mine, I was born for it, like my father before me and his grandfather. I am blood of Jesus Christ and Mary Magdalene, the holy grail. This weapon struck the life from my ancestor and is now mine, the churches and the power of God."

Michael still with his arms spread. "I am human, but the blood of God himself runs through my Veins, Flesh and Blood, Bread and Wine. As solid as the lance itself. So I ask you what are you, and how did you come by the Lance?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

_"I was destined to the Lance"_ Lancer spoked 

Lance briefly remembers his past, his kingdom for he was king of the world for it was with his Lord and the power of the lance that help him achieve that.

_"I am me, no more... no less, a human that change the course of destiny" _

Lancer raise his lance again pointing it directly at Michael
_"That weapon you have belongs to me"_

_"Hand it over"_


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Michael laughed.
"You have one already yet you claim mine, it was bonded to my ancestor and now bonded to me, what right do you have to claim it? It is mine past, present and future."

Michael was confident in his Robe that God would protect him, and even if this lance possessed some of the power of his own, the two would surely cancel each other out.

"I should claim your lance, but I am a Man of God, I will allow you to keep your imitation for I have no need of it." Michael said not yet raising arms towards Lancer, as long as he stood strong and did not raise to an attack, the Robe's miracles would protect him.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

_"Seems like you don't understand boy" _he snorted

Lancer slowly walk towards Michael

His Lance and himself began to radiant light, on his cloak.. there appeared many crosses bearing the one Lancer believes in with all his heart and on the back of his cloak appear the image that represented himself and his ideas.

The Crusader Sign

_"Now we will see how strong your conviction is?"_


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

"My conviction is as strong as the power of the Lord. You wear the sign of a Crusader yet you challenge me an embodiment of the Lord. You sir are not worthy to wield even an imitation. Not worthy for me to even raise my Lance to protest against you." Michael said with a sneer. 

"You will not get this lance!" he said as his one cloak began to glow, a low light of the Lord radiating out of its purple fabric.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 23, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy could feel Michael it was not something you easily forgot a real life demi-god not a servant a real life one was scary enough, no command seals to hold him back. But Avy still waited, he and Archer stood in a Triangle carved into the ground, it would protect him from Michaels gaze, and so he waited here to talk to Aaron, of he survived that was.



Having finished aiding James Burntland in his escape, Aaron turned to the white leather bag he kept at his side. From a pocket of it, he withdrew several small plastic bags.

_Well...The night wasn't completely wasted, after all..._

He then began picking up scraps of flesh and bone that James had left behind in his struggle to escape. Once he was satisfied that he had cleaned them all up, he used the blood to write down a _"Lazuli"_ rune into the concrete besides the bloody trail the man had left.

Water bubbled from the words, and began flowing along the blood, carrying it all towards the same manhole which Aaron had just shoved Burntland down mere moments before.

_He can clean up his own mess, after all._

Having finished what he had been there for, Aaron let his senses wander, searching to see if the other Master had been present. He picked up the presence of two sets of Command Seals in addition to his own, Jimmy's in the Sewer, and another several dozen meters away, standing immobile, as if they were waiting for something.

_...Rider didn't kill him, then. At least he's still keeping Lancer busy._

Bag in hand, Aaron put Timber Falls back into its sheath, and then walked off to investigate the interloping Master.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

Lance continues to walk towards Michael, the crusader image proudly displaying its magnificence.

_"How about we test this conviction of yours if its as strong as you speak"_ Lancer say with an evil grin

Instantly he disappeared from slight, only to reappear behind Michael swinging his lance to ensure a fatal blow to the side.


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

As Aaron got closer Avy walked out of Archer's protective triangle. The triangle would have protected him, or raised his stats it was the ability of mana transfer this shape lead to, the holy trinity, the 3 elder gods etc etc, 3 points were a symbol of power.

"Aaron, my friend. I see you had a scuffle. Care to tell me what was going on, trust me maybe I may come in handy." Avy said smirking.


-----

Lancer came and swung at Michael, The Lance was to strike him and he raised his lance to counter, the clash between two items of the same level blew out shock waves, both Mana and Divine energy clashing and exploding outwards.

Michael looked at Lancer and he could tell, he was shocked. As was Michael, nothing withstood the lance, it was the ultimate weapon, but one thing had enough defensive properties to block the lance and it was the lance itself.

"Hmm it seems, our Lances like twins cannot get the better of one another, blocking each others abilities, interesting." Michael said.

He took off his purple robe, and threw in behind him. "Looks like I won't be needing this." He was dressed in a simple tunic of white silk, and simple breeches. The clothes seemed to glow. 

He twirled the lance around once in each side, as he twirled the lance started to glow. He took the point of the lance and pricked his finger, the Lance greedily ate up the blood and the glow took on a red hue.

"Shall we begin." And like that he was off, charging towards Lancer.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

Lancer shocked that his lance couldn't penetrate what he thought of as an imitation of a his lance. He knew that was a perfectly good shot yet it was cancelled out.. no one can even say repelled.

Lancer then retracted several steps to give himself room to fight effectively 

Impossible, he thought.... is mine really the imitation. There is no possible way, It can't be  

These thoughts race through his mind like raging bulls 

Lancer briefly distracted by this chain of events, when he noticed the charging Michael heading to him.

_"Dammit" _he cursed 

He jumps high into the Air adding force behind his lance to meet Michael lance on head hoping to gain momentum

-------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------

*Prequel to Day 2 *

Three Figures appeared in front on a sign

-----Welcome to Fuyuki City----

"Hey, this is the place right, Lighting?" spoke the one with the garish tone

"The shorter one respond "Yes, from the intel we receive.. this is the church, Jordan" 

"This accursed war should not be allowed to continue, there was a prediction that this town may end up in ruins.. with hundreds no thousands dying, we have to stop this NOW!!" spoke the final person.

"Fine, lets meet the mediator and see to it that this is ended immediately"

The Three Figures proceed to enter the city


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Lancer and Michael's lances hit head on, point to point both perfect shots, and like before the holy energy and the Mana from both the lances reflected of each other and blasted the two away from each other, but as Lancer had the high ground Michael was pushed back a bit more. Without the power backlash the lances would just be pushing into each other, but the power of the lances literally swirled the air and energy around them, effectively making it two blasts of energy clashing and repelling each other.

Michael was shocked, this was the first time he had ever attacked with the spear and the opponent was not dead.
"I must praise your Lance, it can stand up to mine." he had not always depended on the lance to win, but that was for reasons that the opponent was too weak, but this was the opposite, the opponent was too powerful. 

Normally the lance could cut through anything like butter, but Michael could feel when he struck this lance, it was like a body hitting its own soul, it refused to lose to itself and it hurt the lance to even try.

"Father, help me!" Michael said praying to the Lord. Waiting for Lancers next attack.


----------



## Asune (Apr 23, 2013)

............Suffering covered this world......
............Stained by poorness and famine.....
............They needed salvation.....
............Yet they were brave enough to seek the truth despite how badly they life was.....
............After all if you want to understand you have to live in humility.....
............Yet also if that humility eats you.... You'll end like nothing more than another stain......
............Even the so called good sides are extremes......

..........." I wish I could had tell more people about this and more"............

Nathalia suddenly opened her eyes... She had a weird dream.... It was still early...... Just what was that dream?..... Come to think about it, long time since she had a so vivid dream like that...... Though she wasn't covered in sweat, she still felt a bit agitated.

...........Could it be.............Caster?...............


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Lancer and Michael's lances hit head on, point to point both perfect shots, and like before the holy energy and the Mana from both the lances reflected of each other and blasted the two away from each other, but as Lancer had the high ground Michael was pushed back a bit more. Without the power backlash the lances would just be pushing into each other, but the power of the lances literally swirled the air and energy around them, effectively making it two blasts of energy clashing and repelling each other.
> 
> Michael was shocked, this was the first time he had ever attacked with the spear and the opponent was not dead.
> "I must praise your Lance, it can stand up to mine." he had not always depended on the lance to win, but that was for reasons that the opponent was too weak, but this was the opposite, the opponent was too powerful.
> ...



Lancer jump backwards after his initial assault 

Lancer readied his weapon... Years of experience told him to be extremely carefully. His foe is not to be taken lightly. The call of the lord is not to be taken lightly. 

_"Praying to the Lord in the middle of a fight are we?"_ he spoke with an attempt to knock Michael off his concentration

_"Very well then, die like a warrior" _Lancer charges at Michael, this time thrusting the lance directly at his head


----------



## Serp (Apr 23, 2013)

Lancer was quick and agile, Michael would have to think fast, but it was then his father answered him. Child and blood of Jesus as he was meant he was a direct child of God himself. Michael had prayed and God had answered.

The the voice of the Lord could he heard ALL OVER FUYUKI.
"My son grip the spear..." Michaels hand tightened around the Lance. Lancers attack about to hit him square in the head, Michael turned his head and light burst from his eyes and mouth, blinding the area, but the voice of God could still be heard.

"AND YOU WILL DO MY WONDERS!" 



Water rose from where there was no water, all around the two of them, turning the whole place into an ocean where invisible walls protected them from the crushing weight of all that water. The force and momentum of the water rushing up, as well as the blinding light threw Lancer off balance. Michael was standing the side, narrowly missing Lancer strike.

Michael blinked and he was himself again, he turned to see Lancer behind him, he turned to face him, he looked at Lancer his vision sharp he could see the smallest amount of red on Lancers lance. He raised a finger to his cheek, the soft yet sticky feel of blood greeted his fingers. 

"You have spilled the blood of Christ!" Michael shouting, he leapt and the water collapsed behind him as he lunged.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

Lancer lunged also at Michael running swiftly.. this time he was aiming at the heart 

_"More of your blood will be spilled" _

His cloak suddenly blows off from his charge. 

Lancer displayed a magnificent suit of laminar armour... it was golden with the symbol of the cross in the middle of armour as well as the back. He had a scarf around his neck as well.  Leather Strips dangled from his waist and swayed backwards due to his charged. On his legs were golden greaves.

Lancer face was that of a handsome man with short hair, His face presented one of dignity and honour. He truly gave off a aura of that of King


----------



## TehChron (Apr 23, 2013)

A shot rang out, narrowly missing Lancer's ear.

"I will not permit further harm towards my guest, Lancer. Be warned, _this rifle I am holding is lethal to you_." Rider gravely announced.

"You have two options; Submission, or Death. You can not hope to defeat us both."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 23, 2013)

Lancer in the mist of his charge retreated several meters back. 

Rider who has been rather silent all this time, held a rifle pointing directly at him.

_"My luck just greatly went south"_ he snorted 

_"Sorry there Rider, but you know I cannot give in... I am a conqueror" _

Lancer readied his Lance once more to intercept the blow that Michael was about to deliver, yet he cannot completely keep his focus as he glance back and fourth from Michael to Rider.

This was truly troublesome


----------



## Ice (Apr 23, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabrielle smiled at this man. He claimed not to be an angel but his actions and behaviours spoke otherwise to her.
> "God may not have brought you back, be it by dark magic, but if you fight for the Lord absent your mortal form are you not an angel, and if you fight against the lord are you not a devil? You helped me against such a beast and I am grateful."
> 
> Gabrielle pondered some more.
> ...


Saber was thoroughly honoured to be seen as an angel by a fellow servant of The Lord. 

Saber contemplated the situation. On one hand, revealing his name would mean giving up his hand. On the other, it might gain him a valuable ally... 

"My name is..."


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> As Aaron got closer Avy walked out of Archer's protective triangle. The triangle would have protected him, or raised his stats it was the ability of mana transfer this shape lead to, the holy trinity, the 3 elder gods etc etc, 3 points were a symbol of power.
> 
> "Aaron, my friend. I see you had a scuffle. Care to tell me what was going on, trust me maybe I may come in handy." Avy said smirking.



"It wasn't a big deal. Thankfully my clothes were mostly unharmed. I decided that Lancer and his Master's command seals would be better invested in myself, so I decided to take the initiative. 

'Little bastard was tenacious, though. He simply wouldn't die, and eventually started crawling towards the sewer. After that, my patience simply ran out. It wasn't a complete waste, however.

'Care to join me in going towards my temporary base of operations? It will be dawn, soon, and I have things I need to prepare as soon as possible."

_Rider, return as soon as your business with Lancer is finished. His Master is out of the war for the time being._


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

Avy looked at Aaron, there he was absent Servant and inviting him back to his base, could this be a trick he doubted the young man trusted him already. But Avy was confident, earlier they had figured out a new way to use Archers Noble Phantasm, after all 4000+ years ago these letters did not exist, now something so simple could be used to power them.

"Very well I will join you."
-----
Gabrielle watched as Saber spoke.
"No worries my child, it seems you may wish to honour the Lord, but your current bond prevents you, a man who sticks to his oaths is a man of splendor indeed." 

Gabrielle stood up she was feeling better, the holy water really was nothing more than a catalyst for the divine energy to flock to healing her, the Lash had gained more than enough from Assassin.

"A boy, a mage in this war, has stolen a relic of Christ, much like my own." She said raising her Lash. "And we followed him to see his intended purpose and discovered this war."

-----
Michael and Lancer continued to go to each other but then a bullet came from nowhere and almost struck Lancer. Michael was drawn back from this, if he was wearing his robe of mockery as long as he had no intention to fight the shooter he would be protected but alas he was not. 

He lost his focus and it was then he noticed the water crashing down upon him, forming one of Gods reality Marble The Great Sea, the same from the time of Noah, Michael had summoned two miracles in the form of one, creating a reality marble inside a Marble. 

Michael now was too distracted to finish his strike, the water would soon crush them all. Looking to lancer. 

"Do as I do!" he shouted and dived head first into the wave of water crashing his way, his Lance held upwards cutting his way through, like a Torepedo rising upwards. Sure he wanted to defeat Lancer, but he would never suggest death, unless the foe was a magus, exodus 22:18, so letting him die without helping him would be as bad as murder, as would if he finished his attack and died from the water, it would be suicide the greatest of all sins, so he used his lance. The lance cut through all abilities but this water was not born of magecraft nor ability it was a miracle of the Lord and as such, Michael had to use all his power to force himself through it and out the other side.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

Aaron nodded, "This way." He then turned and walked towards a parked car, he opened the driver's seat, and got in.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Rider guided his horse towards where Michael fell, having escaped the wall of water which had threatened to crush him.

He reached down, and lifted the man up, "Priest, are you yet awake?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

It was less a fall, but more an eruption from a sea of water. But Rider was there beside Michael as he came up on his knees to breath.

"Yes I am quite alright, but what of the enemy Lancer?"

-----
"I don't think Archer and I can fit, we will follow you on foot." And with that Archer picked up Avy as easy as one may pick up a child and placed him on his shoulder.

Aaron had gotten into the car, Avy was ready to follow.


----------



## Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Saber was glad his sister from the Church understood. It was a relief to find someone whom would understand his position.

Saber shifted in discontent. Which dishonourable magi would dare to steal a holy relic from the Church. His eyes steeled in righteous fury. He would strike down this magus without hesitation. "Have you managed to identify the heretic whom had performed such a heinous deed?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

Lancer was hit by the full force of the water

_"Ergh"_

Lancer was slowly blacking out but a vision appear

_"Hello Emperor, you have defeated both Maxentius and Licinius during their uprising... The people surely see you as a conqueror now... you have change not only the fate of Rome but the entire world" _

The majestic emperor sat quietly on his throne, mind lingering elsewhere....

"My Kingdom" Lance managed to squeeze out as he sinks deeper into the water 

Another vision appear, the one that started it all... his conquest for the cross... he encounter with the spear and he once again heard the voice 

"_Go out in Conquer under my Name_" the voice exclaim 

Lancer then yells profoundly and removes the final seal of his NP



> Legend has it that whoever possesses the lance will rule the world.





> "whosoever possesses this Holy Lance and understands the powers it serves, holds in his hand the destiny of the world for good or evil."



_"Thy destiny is not thy fate
release the strains that blind thy
physical limitations of fate

A spear to pierce even the Gods
that limited thy fate.... reborn
into this realm"

"In my name will you Conquer
Destinies and Fates are yours
Come Now, Reigner over Destinies

"Absoluta Regis Dominatum"_


Light emerges and fills the Entire RM of Rider and then forces itself out to spread over the entire city.  Lancer lance radiant a blinding light... The light entangles Lancer, bringing him back from his near unconscious state. He then shoots upwards like a torpedo
emerging from the waters in mid-air to face Rider and Michael

"This power represented the ideas he had and his way of life... the way the people looked up to him as a leader, the way that he was chosen to conquer all... everything within this light was under his rule now... Absolute Reign"

Not even True Gods are safe from his Reign...


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> It was less a fall, but more an eruption from a sea of water. But Rider was there beside Michael as he came up on his knees to breath.
> 
> "Yes I am quite alright, but what of the enemy Lancer?"



Rider pointed up, "As you can see, he is currently above us, releasing his full Mystery. I did not think that I would have to deal with such a troublesome Heroic Spirit. How do you think we should respond to his invitation, Priest?"




> "I don't think Archer and I can fit, we will follow you on foot." And with that Archer picked up Avy as easy as one may pick up a child and placed him on his shoulder.
> 
> Aaron had gotten into the car, Avy was ready to follow.



"Then follow me." Aaron said, out the open window. He turned on the engine, and then gunned it down the street, going completely among the chaos of emergency responders heading towards the still-burning motel.

He would arrive back at his home base nestled in Shinto within minutes.


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

Michael looked at Lancer and smiled. "I was thinking it over and over and this seems to be the only thing that makes sense, despite you being dead, but then again you always were a tenacious thing. Gabrielle would sure love to meet you, if you ever come back from the grave again, Emperor Constantine!" Michael said twirling his lance around him. 

Looking at Rider, "Fight fire with fire and fight evil with Prayer!" he said strong and adamant in his resolve. 

Michael thinking back to his studies. "Whosoever holds the lance shall understand its power and rule the world. We both may possess the lance, if you are indeed back from the dead then your lance cannot match my own, everything your lance has mine has also, and with it 1700 more years of mystery. You can rule the world if you wish, I am a God worshiping man, but with that comes the power to rule the heavens, as my blood is that of Christ. So tell me Emperor of Christ, is your resolve strong enough."

With that Michael raised his lance and sliced down the side of ribs, a shallow cut that would heal soon enough, but his blood dripped and was absorbed into the Lance, the Lance hummed and growled with power. Combining the powers of his two Arma Christi would be a power to be tangled with indeed, the Lance may be matched but now it was baptisted as it first was when it gained its power with the blood of christ, effectively the Lance was reborn with new power and vigour.

Michael then raised the Lance high the aura of his blood, making the air smell like sweet summer wine. 
"With this I shall do Gods wonders, not the Lance of Longinus, for now this Lance is beyond its normal power of being beyond, this is the Lance of Christ!" As he raised it above his head, a bolt of Lightening hit the Lance and with that Michael was ready.

-------

Avy and Archer followed Aaron unsure of what they would find, but curious all the same.

-----

Gabrielle smiled at Sabers resolve. "We do not know his name, we only know he is here and with him the stench of Fire and Blood."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

Lancer smirk

_"Fools, this is my domain... Bow before me"_

Lancer points his Lance at away from the two, at the very fabric of Rider RM

_"Rider, Your World is nothing compare to the domain I proclaim... I once Rule this very world itself and decided the Fates of those not even the Gods themselves can overturn"
_

Voices can be heard in the mist of the Light _"All hail our Emperor for he has decree it so"_

_"This world of yours Rider will be broken now!!" _

His domination allows he to alter the fates and destinies of creation given that first they are created on his world either spiritual or physically. He can only use his domination a set amount of times before it negatively affects him. What is in reach of his light is govern by his domination. His domination is only in effect once truly release.

Lancer stated: _"The cause of my entrapment is due to the this mysterious place"_

_"This world will no longer entrap me"_ he exclaim, his voice now echoing through the RM

His radiance begins to fill the place as Lancer prepares to leave this place to search for his master


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

"You make a very convincing argument, Lancer." Rider reaches down, and picks up Michael, placing him on his horse.

"So be it."

Rider raises his right arm, and the Reality Marble vanishes.

Rider, Michael, and Rider's horse appear relatively unharmed, some distance away from the crowd forming around the motel.

They are standing near a manhole, with the letters "Lazuli" faintly scrawled on the nearby concrete.

Rider turns his head slightly, where a massive lump has formed, deforming the concrete.

"Let your light shine in the hard earth, arrogant White Trash."

Rider has the authority, like all Reality Marble users, to determine where those who are entrapped in a Reality Marble may appear when it is dispelled, within a set distance. Not even a full block away from where Rider had activated his Reality Marble was more than within the realm of possibility.

"What now, Priest?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

Michael looked at Rider.
"For my pride I have to hit him at least once!" Like a bat out of hell Michael charged toward where Lancer was and struck his lance true, Lancer most likely could dodge or something, but all Michael needed was one cut, enough to pay him back for the cut on his own cheek.

Lancer was underground, nearby he couldn't tell exactly so he let the power of the lord guide his strike.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

*Underground*


Lancer grinning 

_"So I take it that was an attempt to Seal me" _

"Fools, know that I will Reign"

Lancer proclaim "Thy Powers that were once sealed, awaken once more for I decree"

Lancer knew that his lance was capable of changing the destinies of creation. He undid the nullification affect of the other lance as the power he once release resurges through him. This is the second domination I have proclaim he thought as he knew he only had a set amount he was able to proclaim.

Lancer begins to rotate his lance adding momentum to the spear itself... just then he notice a spear coming directly at him. He swings his lance around, trying to parry it before it hit its mark which was aiming at his chest... will he be able to parry it.. he wonder.


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

Michaels lance went deep and true about to hit Lancer in the chest, but Lancer parried the attack and Michaels spear went wide, it was diverted but it could sense blood and it glowed that reddish glow it was so fond of doing, and the tip barely even half a centimetre slashed Lancers arm, the lancer glowing tasted a drop of the emperors blood.

Normally that would be enough to kill, a strike from the Lance, but Lancers lance was nullifying the effect of Michael's, maybe just maybe he could find away to beat someone whose resolve in the themselves was enough to challenge an avatar of the lord.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

Lancer was hit, yet the wound wasn't seriously... He knew it would take a decisive fatal blow to kill him.

Lancer grinned

_"Son, you are worthy of an opponent yet I must end this_"  

Lancer radiated an absurd amount of light in this underground place... enough to blind those who stare at it brilliance....

_"Lets end this shall we"_ Lance spoke in a serious manner


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

Rider rolled his eyes in annoyance, "This has gone long enough"

His horse raised its front legs, and struck the concrete with the strength of a Heroic Spirit, splitting it open and revealing the sewer beneath.

He withdrew his rifle, aimed it at a prone figure visible within, and firef at it, striking it in an extremity.

"The next will be fatal, Lancer"


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

Michael jumped back.
"My Lancer brother, I fear this is end."

He raised his lance and twirled. "When my lance glowed as it touched you, although your lance was able to block its power to kill you, I had fused my two Arma together and with the power of the Lord, Lord Constantine, I had cursed your small wound with the Fifth plague of Egypt, time is a circular thing and like it it will rotate again. Just like your original death, Sickness empowered by the Lord will take you."

Michael made the sign of the cross and then feel back, he had used two miracles and and enough holy energy that his body was close to breaking point. That was the cost of power from the Lord.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

Lancer begin to cough, blood spill in the sewer...

"No he thought"

He was in grave danger, the sickness spreading through his body and as he thought, it was weakening him tremendously. 

He spotted his master in the corner of his eye, severely damage and unconscious... 

"No" exclaim Lancer 

The light from Lancer fiercely surrounds him, Lancer tries to remain focus, splitting out blood... he forces the radiant light into his lance and into his body

"I am Constantine the Great, This is my will" he shouts at his enemies splitting up blood in the process 

He then strikes the ground itself causing light to shoot everywhere... everywhere the light touches, explosions were heard and there were tens of these rays of light... Several targeting both Rider and Michael. 

*BOOM!!* *BOOM!!*

Several buildings began to collapse on their location, the opening where his opponent were located collapse as well. As the sewer begin to collapse upon itself, Lancer with all his remaining speed reinforced by his domination lunges at his Master and grabs him as a huge amount of the area collapse right behind him...

He then proceed to run with his remaining strength several blocks away from the location having passed out in the process at an unfamiliar location.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

Rider hoists Michael above him, his horse having carried the two of them untouched through the destruction.

It was not a difficult feat to track Lancer, he had literally been able to watch them run amid the irrelevant destruction Lancer had wrought.

"It almost seems a shame to kill them like this, Priest.

'It was your fight. So it is your choice."

Rider sets Michael down.

"Choose."


----------



## Ice (Apr 24, 2013)

Saber said, "If you have need for my help in eliminating that common thief, do not hesitate to call for me. I would be willing to aid you in your fight"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

*Prequel to Day 2: Part 2*

Three figures continue onwards into the city. They heard explosions and in the distance saw fire and smoke. They also paid witness to the radiant light earlier that emerged from the other side of the city.

"What is going on" Lighting spoke as he rustled through his pockets trying to find some cash. He was hungry and a ramen shop wasn't too far off

Shaft took out a cigar and gave it a couple of smokes _"Seems like hell as already broke loose here. We have to end this quickly before more people are hurt or killed"_. Shaft took out his pocket 1000 yen

The female in their group remain quiet, her eyes focusing on the environment.. This is her first time coming to a city of this Caliber 

They arrived at the ramen shop and order ramen mix with various things._ " tis is gooooooood"_ , Lighting spoke with a mouth full of food, he proceeded to hastily eat his food, almost choking in the process

_"Slow your role kid" _ spoke Shaft

_"It ain't going anywhere"_ he said with a grin on his face, he is also enjoying his meal. 

Lighting then glance over at the female, who was staring off in the distance

_"Not gonna eat"_ he said to her

_"Not hungry"_ She spoke softly

Shaft looks at her and remembers the stories he has heard...

A mysterious figure with beautiful eyes defeated 500 demons by herself. It was a massacre. She could very well be the key to ending this as she is capable of even squaring off physically with a Berserker-class


----------



## Serp (Apr 24, 2013)

"Even if this Mage has made an Alliance with your Master or anyone else, will you put the Lord first in that instance?" Gabrielle asked looking Saber in the eye.

"And maybe next time we meet, I could know your name. On the name of my blood, emperors of Rome. But I must leave and talk to my brothers."


------

Michael looked at Lancer, his blood was visible on the ground. His body returned from where it was had his personhood enhanced by magecraft, magecraft is a double edged sword his merits were enhanced as were his flaws, Constantine the Great was killed by sickness, now a holy pestilence casted on to him by Michael Lancer was crippled.

Michael looked down at him, "Brother, you fought well and it would be a shame to kill you, if there was any other way to honour your place as Emperor I would do it so. After this last act, I can kill you if you wish or allow you fade away." 

Michael was weak from all this fighting, but he still had enough energy for this one last attack. Michael jumped up and found his target, finding it he lunged in. "Exodus 22:18! Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live!" His lance went straight aiming towards the chest of the half dead magus Jimmy.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2013)

Lancer somehow intervene pushing Jimmy aside as the Lance stabs him right through the stomach. He then grabs the lance. His tenacity to live and conquer was his driving point, as it is the cases with Lancer, who can fight onwards even under deadly conditions and injuries 

_"This is my victory" _He proclaim as more blood spat from his mouth. He grabs the handle of Michael Lance firmly to prevent Michael from escaping his blow. He then swings the Lance full force at Michael torso, enough force to cleave a squad of men in half


----------



## TehChron (Apr 24, 2013)

_*Thwunk*_

An axe swings, and Lancer's arm is slashed into at the elbow. The Lance never touches Michael.

_*Boom*_ 

A shot is fired into Lancer's hand simultaneously.

"Priest, as payment for this, I will require one favor."

A heel comes down, stamping onto Lancer's face.

"_These weapons remain quite fatal to you, Lancer_"


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _*Thwunk*_
> 
> An axe swings, and Lancer's arm is slashed into at the elbow. The Lance never touches Michael.
> 
> ...



While the battle raged on, Conner and Assassin were lured in by the sounds of Battle. With Lancer nearly defeated,  and his other targets distracted with delivering the final blow, now was the perfect opportunity to spring an ambush.

Silently the sound of metal  pinging on stone could be heard behind the priest and the other man. If either of them turned around they would have time to see  this...



An M67 Fragmentation Grenade bouncing in the air off the ground at eye level just before it exploded.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 25, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> While the battle raged on, Conner and Assassin were lured in by the sounds of Battle. With Lancer nearly defeated,  and his other targets distracted with delivering the final blow, now was the perfect opportunity to spring an ambush.
> 
> Silently the sound of metal  pinging on stone could be heard behind the priest and the other man. If either of them turned around they would have time to see  this...
> 
> ...



Rider simply put himself between the Priest and the grenade, and both were unharmed. However...



> Before Lancer can utter a word of praise to his worthy opponent.. a loud explosion could be heard behind his opponents. As dust settles into the room, Lancer quickly grabs his master and makes a break for it down the tunnel of the sewer they were in. In his weaken state, he was able to use another domination yet in this weaken state, it tortures his body with immense pain which further accelerated the sickness in his body
> 
> A Brilliance of Light emerges from Lancer, the same light that was previously in his body ask he once again coughs blood, his mind weavers but it doesn't distract him... The Light then dances behind him as to guard his exit as it weaves around dancing
> 
> ...



Rider watches the golden light form into soldiers, as Rider watches a White Man once again resort to cowardly tactics.

He clicks his tongue and closes his eyes, and the spirits grant him a vision of the layout of the battlefield.

_I will end this here._

"Priest! Get on!" Rider reaches down, and lifts Michael back onto his steed.

"Greek Colossus, Assassin and your Master, and Lancer as well, _you remain within my territory._" Rider raises his right arm, in a summons. His connection with the will of Gaia, and that of his Master, due to their powerful shamanistic links to nature, all but eliminated any penalties of the World attempting to deny Rider's greatest Noble Phantasm, his Reality Marble.

"You shall not escape. _The Unyielding!!!!!_"

Once again, a massive light envelops the area in a dome, accompanied ny the sound of thousands of horses roaring.

When the light dispersed, Rider stood alone in a field, in a night with neither moon nor stars.

Before him were Lancer, Assassin, Conner, Jimmy, and the soldiers Lancer had summoned in his last gasp of desperation.

The earth trembled. The sound of _several thousand hoofbeats resounded through the night._

"Behold, heroes of the White Man! _The Power of the Sioux Nation!!!!!_"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

A massive dome envelopes Lancer and his soldiers...

Lancer gravely injured yet his tenacity remains in contact..

_"Rider, you fool... now I will show you that this feeble RM cannot hope to hold me" _

Rider has forgotten one of the core abilities of his lance abilities... bypass any NP, ability that.

Lancer then thrust his lance at a fabric of the RM, knowing that he will be able to bypass it as Michael previously did. He screams as blood purges from his blood as the soldiers behind him charge forward and arrows are fired

Lancer then passes the RM and continues to retreat. He then jumps upwardly and knocks a manhole open... coming into the dark city above..

Lancer begins to grow weary but he was almost there as he runs into the darkness of the city.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 25, 2013)

Rider sees Lancer run, underneath his closed eyelids.

_A pitiful thing._

He raises his right arm again, and _sends forth a mere fraction of the thousands of riders under his command to descend upon Lancer._

As they were all Servants themselves, and Rider himself a powerful Shaman in his own right, Rider was more than capable of _materializing them in the real world_, even if it was only for a few brief moments before they were inevitably dragged back into Riders reality marble.

300 mounted Sioux servants materialized directly atop Lancer, bearing hatchets, spears, bow and arrow, and repeating rifles.

Hoof and blade swung down. Arrows sang. And a hail of bullets fell down mercilessly upon Lancer and his Master.

Flanked by his own Legions, Rider awaited Assassin and Connors response, guided by the Spirits all the while.


----------



## Ice (Apr 25, 2013)

Saber said in reply to Gabrielle, "My Master is a reasonable person despite his faults. I believe he knows where he should stand." 

He looked out through a window. "Speaking of which milady, I should be getting back to my Master. I will have to bid you farewell this night. Mayhaps we should meet again if the Lord so allows."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider sees Lancer run, underneath his closed eyelids.
> 
> _A pitiful thing._
> 
> ...



Lancer seeing a legion of soldiers and several bullets as well as horses and blades descend on his location.. he immediately jumps through a window of a nearby building and staggers for a moment being struck with several bullets in the back..The hole in his chest burns intensity with the added pain, yet he is still able to keep running... He proceeds up the stair and jumps out another window running unto the top of the room of the second building.

_"Master hold on for just a bit longer"_ Lancer softly spoke, and as he continued to run.. jumping on the roofs of several buildings


----------



## TehChron (Apr 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer seeing a legion of soldiers and several bullets as well as horses and blades descend on his location.. he immediately jumps through a window of a nearby building and staggers for a moment being struck with several bullets in the back..The hole in his chest burns intensity with the added pain, yet he is still able to keep running... He proceeds up the stair and jumps out another window running unto the top of the room of the second building.
> 
> _"Master hold on for just a bit longer"_ Lancer softly spoke, and as he continued to run.. jumping on the roofs of several buildings



_Its useless..._

As Lancer leaps onto his next building, several dozen Horsemen materialize midair around him, swinging hatchets and spears in frightening unison, with perfect accuracy. Another horse appears directly above his head, hooves kicking madly.

Atop the building that Lancer had leapt to, several dozen more Servants stood waiting, rifles and bows firing at Lancer from below.

The rate of descent of the midair servants surrounding Lancer perfectly matched his own. 

Rider reached behind him, and grabbed the weapon offered. It was infused with his own power, added to his own legend, now.

He handed it to another soldier. As much a part of him as the rest of the Sioux nation.

This last rider appeared on the rooftop, as Lancer fell, directly atop him. Friendly fire would not happen amongst such seasoned warriors.

Their aim was perfect


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Its useless..._
> 
> As Lancer leaps onto his next building, several dozen Horsemen materialize midair around him, swinging hatchets and spears in frightening unison, with perfect accuracy. Another horse appears directly above his head, hooves kicking madly.
> 
> ...



Lancer flips as the horse narrowly miss kicking him in the face and kicks the horse directly in the stomach, knocking the servant off balance as wraps his legs around the horse. 

His plan: 


to use the horse as a meat shield to shield himself from the barrage of bullets and arrows while escaping through a nearly by window.


----------



## Ice (Apr 25, 2013)

Saber landed on a high-up rooftop, spying the battle ongoing before him. A Servant with the crest of the Lord holding his Master while severely injured was trying to escape a group of ever increasing Servant-like enemies. It was unfair. Especially when the Servant had to struggle while protecting his Master. He decided. An alliance with another of the knight class would prove useful, while helping out a fellow servant of The Lord was another bonus.

Saber leapt towards the battle with a focused look, already unsheathing his sword in the prospect of battle.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 25, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer flips as the horse narrowly miss kicking him in the face and kicks the horse directly in the stomach, knocking the servant off balance as wraps his legs around the horse and twists them as the servant riding catches several of the spears and hatchets launched at Lancer. He then uses the horse as a meat shield to shield himself from the barrage of bullets and arrows as he kicks and launches himself away from the horse and lands on another building continuing his retreat.. the horse flying directly at the soldiers who were firing at him
> 
> Lancer coughs up more blood as he continues to retreat... his will alone keeping his body moving
> 
> _"It will take a lot more than that to defeat me" _he stated as he dives through a window sliding through and staggering, yet he continues to move hastily



The horse dematerializes as soon as Lancer grasps it.

It afforded no protection when returned to the plains of The Unyielding.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider sees Lancer run, underneath his closed eyelids.
> 
> _A pitiful thing._
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNqjUnuonNw[/YOUTUBE]

Rather than attacking, Conner moved to a stealthily retreated to a safer place after throwing the grenade. The powder charge of the grenade had been replaced with a slightly smaller charge with the inside lined with slow burning tar balls.

The gas lines in the sewer had been ruptured during the previous fighting, since none of the servants needed to breath in order stay alive, they would have been oblivious to the tasteless and odorless gas that has been filling the sewer. A few seconds after detonation, the tar balls in the grenade would serve as the ignition source for a much larger series of explosions racing down the lengths of the sewer, destroying the foundations of the roof and causing the ceilings to collapse.

Conner's goal was simply to keep Rider busy while presenting as small a target as possible.

------------------------
Meanwhile in Shinto
------------------------

Using presence concealment, Assassin waited in the road. Sitting in a crouched position, the car carrying Aventure and Aaron had no way of knowing that they were about to drive right into Assassin. Assassin appeared suddenly to the occupants of the car, already ready to strike.

With is left arm on the ground under the car, he lifted with left  while grappling the car from the hood with his right arm. Instead of attempting to stop the momentum of the car, Assassin lifted the vehicle over his head and fell backwards with it, adding  even more force and momentum to the car as he supplexed it behind him so that it would  hit the ground cab first, hopefully crush the occupants and killing them immediately.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The horse dematerializes as soon as Lancer grasps it.
> 
> It afforded no protection when returned to the plains of The Unyielding.



Lancer plan that he thought in his mind comes to shambles as the horse disappears. Suddenly a hatchet comes aiming at him, about to catch him on the side as he twist his body so that it gazes him.. A spear almost catches his master yet he deflects it with his lance... A hatchet catches him on the side Blood spurges from his wounds, his willpower and tenacity to survive, is what keeps him going and he lets a might howl as if he is driven by his will to live.

Several bullets comes his way as a couple of them miss him completely. Others catching him, yet strangely he can still fight onwards 

"Ergh" he groan as he lands on one of the servants, as he rolls on the rooftop 
dropping his master behind him. Lancer was bleeding profoundly yet he stood up.. smiling 

Lancer then pointed his Lance at the legion of men in front of him who had their weapons drawn unto him. Lancer pondered if he should risk his life knowing full well that he cannot use his RM without dying. He knew he must protect the master he was entrust with even if it cost him death

_"Lord, is this it"_ He grinned while saying, his armour blood-stained.. 

_"Warriors, I welcome you to a feast, you have the honour of challenging me"_ he exclaim twirling his lance from right to left and around him

In the corner of his eye, he spotted a Figure coming unto their location.. sword drawn as prepared to fight.


-----------------------------------------
Meanwhile, the soldiers of the Roman Empires fade away and leaves the RM heading to where Lancer to join in what may be his final battle .


----------



## TehChron (Apr 25, 2013)

The brave warriors answered his challenge, and charged forward, landing atop the building. Some from midair, and others being materialized directly.

Hatchets were swung, rifles were fired.

A hundred stallions swung their hooves down upon Emperor Constantine, and yet, even dying, he remained their equal. Repelling, evading, protecting his Master.

Soon he would be reinforced, Rider could see it.

He had one more option, but he would not risk the Priests treasure.

The Spear of Destiny returned to Riders hands.

"I will reward your bravery in challenging me from the shadows with a swift death, interloper."

He turned toward Connor. He raised his right hand. The final hundred warriors charged anew, this time aiming to inflict as many wounds on Master and Servant as possible before retreating, while those who had already fought returned to.the plains fully restored.

He lowered it. And Riders legions charged forth.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 25, 2013)

The sound of sirens could be heard in the distance. Apparently a grenade going off did not go unnoticed, and residents have contacted the authorities. Several police cars could be seen in the distance, rapidly approaching the battlefield.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The brave warriors answered his challenge, and charged forward, landing atop the building. Some from midair, and others being materialized directly.
> 
> Hatchets were swung, rifles were fired.
> 
> ...



*******
Shinto
*******

Assassin moved quickly after suplexing the car, he ripped open the driver side of the car, reached in with his arm, and yanked out Aaron out. With disorienting speeds held Aaron in one hand and jumped away from the car.

Assassin counted on Archer giving priority attention to his own master over Aaron and the need to ensure  Aventure's safety.

With his left hand Assassin hand had seized around Aaron's chest holding him upright and in front of him. With is right hand he held in front of Aaron's face a Geass scroll. Assassin explained, "This contract says that neither I or master will ever do anything further to harm you or do anything that would lead to your death. To  fulfill your end of the contract you simply need to use your command seal to order your servant to kill himself. If you don't respond quickly, I'll crush you to death in my hand."

----------------------------
Inside the Reality Marble
----------------------------

Conner ran the away from Crazy Horses' legions, on foot. He was in good shape, but a man cannot outrun a horse. Worse yet, the only place to run was towards a cliff. Turning around as he approached the cliff, Aaron turned and shouted "Fus Roh Dah".

A big ball of Unrelenting Force was fired off from Conner into the middle  of the legion's charging ranks to cause chaos and send them flying into each other's path. The ball would hit with enough force to launch a Giant 50 feet in the air and would continue to charge down the ranks of charging Suix throwing everything in it's path, not dissipating as it plows through the charging masses.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

*Prequel to Day 2: Part 3*

The three figures manage to mind a decent size hotel to stay in for the night. Lighting and Shaft sharing a room while the female had her own room to herself.

_"Why does she get a room to herself"_ Lighting grumble as he flips through the channels that were on TV.

Shaft reading research material that was gather about the past 5 wars respond _"That was all in Budget fool, you literally think we could afford to spare three separate rooms. and you wonder why they call you a loggerhead" _

Lighting mumbles angrily.

Lighting then flips the channel on the news:



> Reports indicated atleast 50 people have died so far in these bizarre accidents with eyewitnesses saying they saw several explosions and what look like ghost running atop buildings. We are getting reports also of several dead individuals throughout the city having wounds that don't seem to be made from any modern weaponry



Lighting and Shaft were glued to the TV

"Shit looking nasty" Shaft spoke 
--------------------------------------------------------

The mysterious girl mediated in her room focusing the prana within her entire form. She then stands up and let out a flurry of kicks and blows before channelling the prana into herself.

They would go to the church tomorrow and meet the mediator of this war.


----------



## Ice (Apr 25, 2013)

Saber saw Lancer's last stand. It was clear he was on his last feet, incapable of posing much of a threat to anyone, much less an entire small army. But Saber... Saber was different. He was at full strength. And an army had no chance against him.

And then he saw it. The enemy Servant attacking held the Holy Lance in his hands. It should not have been possible. It was improbable. He was no holy man, that was evident and the Lance would not have fallen into such hands. Unless. He had stolen it from its rightful owners.

Saber saw red. He would not let a holy relic fall into unclean hands unworthy of carrying it. 

His sword glowed a radiant white. He whispered its name under his breath, "..."

And heaven's wrath descended upon the heathen warriors that littered the area. "Take your holy punishment you heathen bastards." Beams of glaringly golden light smashed down from beyond the clouds, plowing onto where each heathen warrior stood.


----------



## Serp (Apr 25, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> *******
> Shinto
> *******
> 
> ...



As Avy and Archer were not in the car, and were simply following behind on foot, they had a bit more chance to breath before Assassin's attack had caught them. 

Assassin had counted on Archer to protect Avy, but Archer knew his master was no child. The force of the attack had sent Avy flying backwards but with some quick thinking fire magic he readied himself. Meanwhile as he was doing that Archer had already shoot an Arrow at Assassins hand, hopefully forcing him to drop Aaron. 

"Servant Assassin I presume!" Archer said lowering his bow.

"Couthon!" Avy should and out of the shadows his shadow traveling patriot rose out of the ground. 

"Back me up!" Yes Lord of Insanity. As Assassin was busy with Aaron and Archer, Avy began to skate around the area, using the heat coming off his feet to leave tracks.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 25, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> *******
> Shinto
> *******
> 
> ...



Aaron squirmed, clearly in pain from the force with which Assassin was gripping him. Numerous cracking sounds began ringing out.

"Why...why are you...doing this...to me-eh-eee?"




> ----------------------------
> Inside the Reality Marble
> ----------------------------
> 
> ...



_How regrettable, but neither your escape route nor your attack will avail you any._

The landscape behind Connor shifts, warping itself into another continuation of the plain. While his Unrelenting Force wildly swerved, missing the oncoming host in it's entirety.

_I am the Sioux Nation. It's people are my body, and our soul is one. You shall never harm us, White Trash._




> Saber saw Lancer's last stand. It was clear he was on his last feet, incapable of posing much of a threat to anyone, much less an entire small army. But Saber... Saber was different. He was at full strength. And an army had no chance against him.
> 
> And then he saw it. The enemy Servant attacking held the Holy Lance in his hands. It should not have been possible. It was improbable. He was no holy man, that was evident and the Lance would not have fallen into such hands. Unless. He had stolen it from its rightful owners.
> 
> ...




As the light from Saber's sword pierced the night, Rider's soldiers melted away into the air, returning to the plains of _The Unyielding_ to assist in the battle taking place there.

Naturally, Rider had already recalled the Spear of Destiny to him when he detected Saber's impending arrival, and in so doing, was forced to break off his pursuit of Lancer at last.

Lancer and his Master had survived their hellish First Night in this Holy Grail War...But things were not looking so well for the Master of Assassin, as a great host of stallions and their rifle firing riders bared down upon him on those twilight plains of _The Unyielding._


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

Lancer sees another servant appearing having drove back the forces of Rider, he tries to ready his weapon but toll of battle has made him extremely weary 

_"Have you also come to take my master's head"_ He spoke, collapsing on one knee.

_"Please at this time, allow him to live, he is foolish and yet doesn't understands things" _

Blood surges from his mouth as he coughs

_"I would proudly give you a duel in honour if that can be respected, although I might not live to see the day"_

Lancer begins to breath heavily and pain shoots up his body tormenting him. He then takes a seat to catch his breath.


----------



## Asune (Apr 25, 2013)

*Second day. Morning news.*

Last night, what authorities presume to be a terrorist attack happened in Fuyuki city. The number of dead rises up to 50 until now. Police are already investigating the matter......
.....................
....................
....................
...............Also, besides the terrorist attack, a number of strange dissapearance of people had been notified. They thought to be caught in the attack, but the situation suggest something of different nature. Some houses show signs of being forcily assaulted, and all those living in said houses are now dissapeared. This also happened only in the southern part of Fuyuki, in around ten houses, neighborhoods are scared and while some had run away to relatives or friend's house, another part refuses to move, and demand an investigation and protection form the police.................


----------



## Ice (Apr 25, 2013)

Saber stepped towards the sitting Servant. "Do not worry friend. I do not plan to take your life this day. I admire your determination to save your Master. I have a proposal. If you are willing to ally with me until we are the last two standing. I will save your life."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 25, 2013)

Lancer stands on his feet and offers his hand out in agreement

_"Before I accept your offer, who are you?"_ He asked

Lancer then picks up his master awaiting the servant answer as he was looking for a place to rest his master and that he may build of energy for the next day. 

Sirens approach the from the distance... He knew it was time to retreat and go into hiding and he was prepared to leave with his newly acquired ally


----------



## Andyman (Apr 25, 2013)

*THEY LIVE!!!!*

"Why are you crying?" Berserker asked clearly annoyed with his master's pathetic behaviour. 

Dexter was currently sulking on the floor of a new place and by that I mean the two were in an alley way surrounded by smoke. It was early in the morning and their hotel had been destroyed,

But Dexter was't crying because his base of operations was destroyed. Dexter glared up at Berserker. "Because now I have to go through the trouble of finding a new HQ and I....really don't feel like it."

Berserker was in shock. "You're that lazy!"

"Yes I am." Dexter said getting up off the ground. "But it can't be helped. I'll think of something in a bit." Dexter yawned. "Bastards kept me up all night. What sort of sick minded fucks would make such loud noises at night? Its down right inhuman!" He shouted as he slipped out of the back way of the alley and Berserker of course followed.

"Master I can't help but feel your only complaining about their noise and destruction because you were trying to sleep." Berserker said.

Dexter ignored that comment. "Just shut up and let me ride you. We have work to do." 

The servant caught his head at the ride comment. "No offense Master but prefer the company of women. Perhaps there are some Roman servants in this grail war that would obli.....

"Gross! I didn't mean sex you moron. I meant let me on your back and I'll guide to where our first order of business is." Dexter looked thoughtful. "Oh and by the way if I wanted to have sex with you, I could. I have command seals you'd be on all fours in no time and I'd be having my way with you." The master said smugly showing Berserker the seals on his hand. 

Berserker stared at them. "You'd waste things as precious as command seals on forcing yourself on your own servant?" He asked

Dexter groaned in defeat. "Just take me where I need to go."

"Yes Master." Berserker responded cheerfully and with that he took off at quickly by jumping on buildings with Dexter on his back. They were going to wanna of the further parts of town.


----------



## Ice (Apr 25, 2013)

*A new alliance*



Byrdman said:


> Lancer stands on his feet and offers his hand out in agreement
> 
> _"Before I accept your offer, who are you?"_ He asked
> 
> ...



Saber smiled from under his helmet. His Master would be pleased at this turn of events.

"It would be inconvenient for me to reveal my name now. Suffice to say I am from the same empire that has shaped us both, Emperor Constantine."

Saber gestured to Lancer. "Come, I will bring you back to a location near my base so you may rest. I will heal your wounds once we reach a safe place."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> As Avy and Archer were not in the car, and were simply following behind on foot, they had a bit more chance to breath before Assassin's attack had caught them.
> 
> Assassin had counted on Archer to protect Avy, but Archer knew his master was no child. The force of the attack had sent Avy flying backwards but with some quick thinking fire magic he readied himself. Meanwhile as he was doing that Archer had already shoot an Arrow at Assassins hand, hopefully forcing him to drop Aaron.
> 
> ...



Assassin moved with amazing agility. Even still he was only able to partially dodge the arrow shot at his head, grazing the side of his face as zoomed past his face. No such luck on freeing Aaron from his grip though, not even death would have loosen Assassin's grip.

"You're right, I am Assassin. My proper name is Herakles."



TehChron said:


> Aaron squirmed, clearly in pain from the force with which Assassin was gripping him. Numerous cracking sounds began ringing out.
> 
> "Why...why are you...doing this...to me-eh-eee?"



Assassin jumped high into the air, the force of his movement was high enough to clear the roofs of the nearby buildings. As he jumped he held Aaron between him and Archer as a human shield, "This is your final chance."



> _How regrettable, but neither your escape route nor your attack will avail you any._
> 
> The landscape behind Connor shifts, warping itself into another continuation of the plain. While his Unrelenting Force wildly swerved, missing the oncoming host in it's entirety.
> 
> _I am the Sioux Nation. It's people are my body, and our soul is one. You shall never harm us, White Trash._[/I]



Unrelenting force was not a spell that ever deviated from it's path when fired, and he knew that he could not have simply missed, meaning that if Rider was capable of moving it inside his Noble Phantasm than one of the rules of this alternate world must be that harming the Sioux warriors or their horses is impossible.

It would be a few seconds before he could shout again, and needed to buy some time. So Conner withdrew a bottle filled with a thick white liquid. The liquid rendered Conner completely invisible. It also tasted like shit and was borderline toxic, concocted from plant roots, moths wings, and the vampire dust from cremated Dead Apostate. In theory it was safe, but when possible side effects include turning into a vampire you can never be too sure.

Once invisible Conner hopped it become much more difficult for the Sioux nation to track his movements as Conner tried to move more stealthily.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 26, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber smiled from under his helmet. His Master would be pleased at this turn of events.
> 
> "It would be inconvenient for me to reveal my name now. Suffice to say I am from the same empire that has shaped us both, Emperor Constantine."
> 
> Saber gestured to Lancer. "Come, I will bring you back to a location near my base so you may rest. I will heal your wounds once we reach a safe place."



Lancer agreed and follow Saber, his master held in his arms with his spear on his back as they head to the location Saber had planned out


----------



## TehChron (Apr 26, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Assassin jumped high into the air, the force of his movement was high enough to clear the roofs of the nearby buildings. As he jumped he held Aaron between him and Archer as a human shield, "This is your final chance."



Aaron turns his head, looking down the building.

Assassin follows his gaze, wondering what could possibly be so urgent as to distract him at a time like this.

_*Zoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom*_

A figure steps out from the wreckage of the car, dressed in a now slightly rumpled black suit, and stands up.

He looks up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNl9UvNUzJo[/YOUTUBE]




Aaron looks up from the ground, smirking at the him entrapped in Assassins grip. 

That Aaron, dressed in a t-shirt and slacks, moans in pain and asks, "W-why are you doing this?"

No audible sound is heard, but one can easily tell what the Aaron on the street had said in response.

_...Because you were there._ 

He reaches into his pocket, and removes a remote control. He points it upward, at his doppelganger, and presses a button on it.

The Aaron in Assassin's hands starts screaming in high-pitched agony, his face splits apart, revealing another face underneath. This man's true face was that of a man of obvious asian descent, now bizarrely covered in complex symbols that had been scrawled on by paint.

"My apologies, Assassin, but that man in your hands is a simple body double. And as I am sure you can see, he is marked as a sacrifice to the Aztec God of Venus and Disaster, Tlahuizcalpantecuhtli. With the ritual completed, he now serves as a conduit for summoning the Gods power here into the mortal realm.

'I suppose you could classify the following phenomenon as being equivalent to a Noble Phantasm of A+ rank."

The body doubles screams glow louder, as the light of Aztec Gods pours into him, consuming his body and soul, and then erupting in a massive explosion of power.



> Unrelenting force was not a spell that ever deviated from it's path when fired, and he knew that he could not have simply missed, meaning that if Rider was capable of moving it inside his Noble Phantasm than one of the rules of this alternate world must be that harming the Sioux warriors or their horses is impossible.
> 
> It would be a few seconds before he could shout again, and needed to buy some time. So Conner withdrew a bottle filled with a thick white liquid. The liquid rendered Conner completely invisible. It also tasted like shit and was borderline toxic, concocted from plant roots, moths wings, and the vampire dust from cremated Dead Apostate. In theory it was safe, but when possible side effects include turning into a vampire you can never be too sure.
> 
> Once invisible Conner hopped it become much more difficult for the Sioux nation to track his movements as Conner tried to move more stealthily.



Using his Dream Vision, Rider was already well aware of Conner's location, a mere potion may hide you from the sight of the physical plane, but it was useless against the all-seeing spirits of nature.

As Conner wasted time trying to move stealthily in the hopes that his strategy had paid off, Rider simply had half his Riders flank and then encircle him.

Rider's will guided the arms of his warriors, and they sent forth a continuous storm of rifle fire. 

Rider, satisfied he had a perfect fix on Connor's location, waved a hand, and dismissed the Reality Marble.

They had returned to the sewers. Conner was embedded directly into the concrete wall, with only his head past the nose and his right hand protruding from the concrete.

Rider stood in front of him, no longer accompanied by Michael. He had already confirmed with his visions that there was no one else in the surrounding area to interrupt this strike.

Rider rose his hatchet, and swung it down against Conner's right hand. Rider himself had never been a fan of the practice of scalping during his life. He would allow Conner to bleed out in honor of his tenacity. His life's blood would join the course of a great river, surely.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron turns his head, looking down the building.
> 
> Assassin follows his gaze, wondering what could possibly be so urgent as to distract him at a time like this.
> 
> ...



If Aaron were truly bright, he would not reveal his position to his would be killer his attacker was gone. This was especially true if your killer  was a servant, and even more so if your killer was Herakles.

As soon as Aaron stepped out Herakles realized the man in his hand was a fake. Assassin tossed the dopple ganger back in the direction of the ground. At the same moment  an 8 foot long bow appeared in Assassin's left hand and 7 foot arrow in his right. Either bow or arrow could nearly be mistaken for tree limbs due to their size, were it not for their craftsmanship. This was clearly a bow only he could wield.

He drew the bow back quickly and shot the descending doppelganger, greatly accelerating it's fall to the extent that the body created a vapor cone as it raced to the ground, the sound of it's fall could easily be mistaken by someone who lived here in World War II as the sound of a bomb dropping from a warplane.

Thanks the detonating body, it would make a matching explosion about the time it hit the ground, taking the Aaron by the car down with it, and probably anything else nearby.

Assassin landed on the building as the body exploded, the building itself providing Assassin cover from the potential explosion. After landing he appeared to have vanished, it would not be clear if he was using presence concealment or if he had gone into his spirit form.



> Using his Dream Vision, Rider was already well aware of Conner's location, a mere potion may hide you from the sight of the physical plane, but it was useless against the all-seeing spirits of nature.
> 
> As Conner wasted time trying to move stealthily in the hopes that his strategy had paid off, Rider simply had half his Riders flank and then encircle him.
> 
> ...



Rider should have simply shot Conner rather than spend time encircling him, for the time had allowed him to regain his voice. As the reality Marble crumbled Conner shouted, "Fiem Zii Gron" (Fade, Spirit, Bind)

On the other side of the reality Marble, in the real world, Conner's body had slipped into a higher plane of existence. Objects in the physical plane could not interact with him in this state, and likewise he couldn't interact with them. The effect was temporary, but wouldn't wear off right away.

Conner fell backwards through the wall and several feet of concrete to emerge in a different room, the axe striking the wall where Conner's hand should have been.

The thick wall would take Rider time to power through if he chose to go that route, Conner's bearings were off now though, he came out in a place he didn't recognize and saw no way to get back to the previous room from where he was. He would have to find a sign and get his bearings right. For now he just focused on gaining as much distance as he could from rider.


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2013)

Assassin had shot an arrow at the exploding falling Aaron copy, it was going to make a huge explosion when it hit the ground. But else where not too far away Archer had knocked his bow, not even with an arrow, but he pulled and fired, the draw of the bow was so powerful and the mana infused in the string sent out an blast of energy and hit the Aaron doppleganger in the chest and sent the exploding body back at Assassin.

"Herakles, I suggest you fight me." Archer said standing tall strong and with his bow in hand, his arm glowing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2013)

Assassin jumped from the roof he was perched on and broke his presence concealment to file another arrow into the glowing body knocking it eastwards towards the rising sun. The momentum of the arrow was such that it would carry the body over the bay where it would explode harmlessly.

Assassin crashed into an office in the building next to the one he was currently. The workers hadn't quite shown up for the day yet and they were going to be in for a nasty surprise. Assassin needed a way to close in on Archer. Assassin began to use his presence concealment again. Herakles felt sure that if were summoned as an Archer he could match his enemy blow for blow, but as an Assassin his strong suit was his natural gift for guile,  not his bow.


----------



## Ice (Apr 26, 2013)

Saber continued walking onwards, wary of any more unplanned incidents. He gestured towards Lancer to continue following him. Their footsteps resounded throughout the empty streets, where only light from the lamposts kept them company. 

Then they arrived. 

It was a warehouse, which seem dilapidated on the outside. However, the cool air from an air-con reached them when Saber opened the door. It was well-furnished inside, with the comforts one would expect from a five star hotel. "My Master takes care of his friends", Saber said to his new-found allies.

"Come Lancer, place your Master by one side. I will heal you of your curse and wounds. But remember your agreement with me."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 26, 2013)

Lancer place his master one the side of him, then removed his lance to lay down. 
_"Thank you my mysterious friend"_ he says as he close his eyes awaiting to be healed

By this time, it was morning and Lancer knew they had a ton of work to d,  but first comes rest.

Lancer then closes his eyes awaiting the healing his body will receive


----------



## Ice (Apr 26, 2013)

Saber took his sword out. It gleamed with holy light. Runes and sigils appeared all over it, language of the angels that had never been seen by human eyes. Light appeared from an unknown source. "I call upon The Lord, my God from above. Heal this man of his curse and wounds. So your humble servant has pleaded."

"Your prayer my son, I accept.", resonated a voice from beyond, one that could not be defined, nor comprehended. 

One of three large sigils disappeared from the sword. Saber stood up. It was a good exchange for getting a new ally and hearing the voice of his Lord once again.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 26, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Rider should have simply shot Conner rather than spend time encircling him, for the time had allowed him to regain his voice.




Fortunately, he had his warriors do so. The hundreds of mystically enhanced bullets were not dodged, and so fell upon Conner cleanly, tearing into him without fail.

All before Conner had had a chance to regain his voice.



> As the reality Marble crumbled Conner shouted, "Fiem Zii Gron" (Fade, Spirit, Bind)


 An oddity because the Reality Marble did not crumble, it abruptly vanished, _not giving Conner a chance to react._

Meaning that Conner's escapades were a sad delusion brought on by shock and blood loss caused by eating several hundreds of rifle bullets. Such pain was doubtlessly horrendous.

The hatchet fell cleanly, severing Conner's hand off.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 26, 2013)

Jimmy opens up his eyes to an unfamiliar location

"Where am I"

Jimmy looks at himself and realizes his wounds were gone. This was truly strange he thought. He glances over and sees Lancer standing up talking to to a mysterious figure with a sword. He then looks at the window, it was clearly morning time by now. He stands up and heads over to Lancer.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Lancer opens his eyes and he can tell the curse was no more. He grabs his Lance and stands back on his feet and speaks to the figure who had done this miracle. Lancer then speaks to the figure

_"Now it is time for me to repay the debt"_ he says with his hand out for a handshake. Lancer knew he found a valuable Ally, one who he will need.

_"Also lets discuss business"_ He says


----------



## Ice (Apr 26, 2013)

Saber grasped Lancer's outstretched hand, in a show of alliance. He smiled behind his helmet. It was turning out to be a splendid morning.

"Indeed. I shall get my Master here so we may discuss our plans."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 26, 2013)

*Day 2*

Lighting, Shaft and the mysterious girl proceed to check out the hotel they were staying at. They were well-equipped, having brought some First-Aid packs as well as a secret potion cooked up in Alchemy for the female. It was a last-resort method and was extremely dangerous to use.

They exit out of the hotel, and walked down the busy street flocked with Life. It was a cluster of people. They were going to work and school and shops were opening their doors ready to earn a days worth of profit.

_"So I take it we are heading straight to the church, no time for sightseeing, I suppose"_ spoke Lighting

_"We sightsee after the mission is complete, much to your leisure but remember this is coming out of your pay"_ said Shaft who lights up a cigar.

The Church rumoured to hold these cursed wars was their destination. The Four Noble Families gave them a strict order not to alert anyone to their mission and if discovered.. they would have to kill the unfortunate soul. Their work was to be in secret. 

Tis the case for Demon Killers.  

Lighting grumble as he really wanted to sightsee as they continued their journey towards to church, which they should arrive by noon.


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Assassin jumped from the roof he was perched on and broke his presence concealment to file another arrow into the glowing body knocking it eastwards towards the rising sun. The momentum of the arrow was such that it would carry the body over the bay where it would explode harmlessly.
> 
> Assassin crashed into an office in the building next to the one he was currently. The workers hadn't quite shown up for the day yet and they were going to be in for a nasty surprise. Assassin needed a way to close in on Archer. Assassin began to use his presence concealment again. Herakles felt sure that if were summoned as an Archer he could match his enemy blow for blow, but as an Assassin his strong suit was his natural gift for guile,  not his bow.



Assassin had crashed into an office building and soon, Archer could no longer feel his presence. Avy and Couthon had finished running around and now had a feel for the place, and were back up next to Aaron. Avy, Couthon, the incoming Saint Just and Archer were standing back to back next to Aaron awaiting Assassin to show himself.

------

Gabrielle was looking for Michael, she couldn't sense him but she could sense his Arma and much like that she could also sense Saber, they were close by, was the man she had so much respect for attacking her brother or helping him, she hurried on. To meet them.

She only hoped she was not too late. 

But then Sabers energy she could feel was filled with the power of the Lord, and Michael's Arma was not feeling so strong. Assuming the worst she did not know what she should do, and went off in search of Michael.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Fortunately, he had his warriors do so. The hundreds of mystically enhanced bullets were not dodged, and so fell upon Conner cleanly, tearing into him without fail.
> 
> All before Conner had had a chance to regain his voice.
> 
> ...



Conner's hand fell to the ground with a wet plot. Bleeding out, he sat in silence as he died.

Upon closer inspection of the hand there didn't appear to be any sign of command seals. 

Perhaps they were on his left hand, or perhaps this man was never a master at all.

After all, involve himself in a battle with three other servants without bringing his own? And thus ended the tale of Conner, a decoy master.

In a corner of the room a rat with the hint of a magic aura watched as the man lost his hand.

----------------------

In dim room lit only the glow of computer screens. An Korean American woman paid very close attention monitoring the events of the war. What information she couldn't gather from the city's own security cameras, she gained through her familiars who watched near areas of interests. She wore a black suit, and the lapel of her jacket with a gold pin with an unblinking eye. Her name was Nahri, and her role was to direct operations for the team of Magi that the Illuminati had sent to ensure victory.

"Agent Conner is dead," she spoke into the microphone of a wireless headset that she used to communicate with the rest of the team during operations, "Agent Simo, take the shot."

--------------------

A thousand meters away from his target, a young Finish man with sat perfectly camouflaged on a roof. His magically enhanced eyes glowed as he aimed down the iron sights of a bolt action rifle. Stilling his breath, he took the shot, firing a bullet traveling faster than the speed of sound at the Aaron who stood next to the car. The enemies in the area wouldn't even be able to hear the bullet coming before it hit.

As the bullet traveled to the target, Simo pulled his rifle back and chambered another bullet from the building provided.


----------



## Serp (Apr 26, 2013)

As the bullet that the finish man shot, came towards the group huddled around the car, it passed over the tracks Avy had placed around the area, and instantly it incinerated, Avy's fire magic was tied to those tracks on the ground and as soon as anything entered the intense heat vapourised it. 

The moment it sizzled into nothingness, before it could even finish burning away, Archer was ready, his arm raised high and he released a blast of energy from his bow directly at the area where the sniper bullet had come from, basing it on the vector of where it hit the protective dome. Archers shoots breaking the sound barrier themselves.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 26, 2013)

Rider, realizing that the man was not a Master, turned to the mouse.

Honestly, who would think that such a detail would go unnoticed by the spirits.

"So this was the Crawling Eye. You shall return to the Earth, worm."

A rifle shot rang out, and Rider shifted to spirit form before hijacking a car and returning to catch up with his Master.

The Night had been a waste of their time.

Elsewhere, Aaron watched in amusement as he traced the line of the missed sniper shot.

He channeled prana into his markings, and wind gathered at his back.

_Oh glorious God of Venus and Disintegration, do you still desire more after bringing your power forth?_

Over the bay outside Fuyuki City, the hapless victim was consumed at last, and the dazzling yellow light shot back towards the battlefield.

Aaron dashed forward towards the sniper, the spirits whispered in his ear as he ran, and the winds at his back carried him up the side of the building at superhuman speeds.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 26, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabrielle was looking for Michael, she couldn't sense him but she could sense his Arma and much like that she could also sense Saber, they were close by, was the man she had so much respect for attacking her brother or helping him, she hurried on. To meet them.
> 
> She only hoped she was not too late.
> 
> But then Sabers energy she could feel was filled with the power of the Lord, and Michael's Arma was not feeling so strong. Assuming the worst she did not know what she should do, and went off in search of Michael.




A gauntleted hand reached out and grabbed Gabrielle's shoulder. The armor was of an Asian design, but from which century, it was impossible to tell. A heavy cloak covered the rest of being.

"I thought I had given you a chance to leave with your life," Ruler said.

Ruler was unarmed, but it was impossible to tell if there was any weapon under the cloak.

"I heard news of the explosion and had come to investigate. Instead, I find you again. Do you not value your life?"


----------



## Andyman (Apr 26, 2013)

"Well this is boring." Dexter said as doing some rewiring on the cell tower. 

Around Berserker lay various knocked out workers. Of course they had never been made aware that either men were there. 

Dexter had simply used some birds he summoned to make all the men knock themselves out. Dexter hadn't been able to pick up anything with the towers and he'd be there for about an hour. So it was time to call it quits.

Berserker stood up as he could see Dexter climbing down. 

"Well this was a waste of time." The magus said. "I thought for sure I could get information from this. Oh well." The mage said face palming.

Berserker shook his head. "So that's one of your plans that have failed. What else are we doing today?" 

Dexter smirked at his servant. "Of course. I've called in a delivery from a connection I have. He'll be bringing an item that I figured would be nice to have for protection. He should be arriving with it on the subway and taking it  to my lockup."

Dexter jumped on Berserker's back. "Get me to the subway."

________________________________________

A man sat on a crowded train with a brief case as it sped through the tunnels of under ground Fuyuki City.


----------



## Ice (Apr 27, 2013)

Nero was sleeping, lost in dreamland, until he felt a hand land on his shoulder. His hand went for his gun immediately, pointing it end at the interloper. Then he opened his eyes. He sighed in relief. It was just Saber. "Don't do that to me again Saber.",he grumbled, rubbing his eyes.

Saber gently replied, "I'm truly sorry Master. However, I have a surprise for you that you might find appealing.", before leading Nero towards the door. 

"What is i-", Nero's voice cut off halfway, as he stared at the scene before him.

"Saber. Why is a Servant along with his Master in my base?", Nero deadpanned.

"I saved them last night Master, under the condition that they would ally with us until all other enemies have been wiped out.", Saber replied.

"*sigh*, can't say that's a bad thing. This might prove advantageous after all. I'm placing my trust in you Saber", Nero muttered.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 27, 2013)

Jimmy eyed the room which the master of Saber had currently been resting in. It was extremely elegant and beautiful. He then turn his attention to the brief conversation that Saber and his Master had before introducing himself.

_"Name is Jimmy" _Jimmy says while smiling, a testament of his gratitude for Saber earlier involvement.

Lancer was nearby, having gone into spirit form by the time Jimmy spoke. Lancer noted that it would be easier for Jimmy recover his prana while in this state. Lancer was quiet for there was no need to introduce himself... he is only a servant after all.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> As the bullet that the finish man shot, came towards the group huddled around the car, it passed over the tracks Avy had placed around the area, and instantly it incinerated, Avy's fire magic was tied to those tracks on the ground and as soon as anything entered the intense heat vapourised it.
> 
> The moment it sizzled into nothingness, before it could even finish burning away, Archer was ready, his arm raised high and he released a blast of energy from his bow directly at the area where the sniper bullet had come from, basing it on the vector of where it hit the protective dome. Archers shoots breaking the sound barrier themselves.



Simo retreated further back immediately. His own sharp eyes noticing the minute his bullet connected with the shield. With no direct line of sight available  Archer's shots impacted the side of the building blowing out huge gashes.

Simo attached a clip attached to a harness on his chest to a cable connecting the building he was on to another building. However Nahri had eyes on the roof thanks a security camera. 

Assassin meanwhile heard Nahri's voice in his ear. He opened up an elevator shaft nearby and dropped down into the nearby basement.



TehChron said:


> Rider, realizing that the man was not a Master, turned to the mouse.
> 
> Honestly, who would think that such a detail would go unnoticed by the spirits.
> 
> ...



Rider would not get far in his car though, no sooner than he turned the corner he faced one of the many frustrations of city life, morning rush hour traffic. The fighting and explosions in the sewers had diverted much of the traffic into the same roads that Rider was currently trying to drive on.  The deep pockets of the Illuminati had found it's way into  the Fuyuki City Police department, and at Nahri's suggestion, the police were also inspecting cars at Road Blocks to search for explosives due to a "Bomb Threat"... Greatly extending the time it would take for anyone to move down the roads.

Rider would get there faster by walking at a brisk pace.

----------------

Meanwhile Nahri watched Aarons progress up the roof. When he reached the top of the roof, she pressed a switch, detonating C4 charges spread across the roof top and the support beams in the building. There were no specific explosions  at Andy's location, but the building was now collapsing.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Simo retreated further back immediately. His own sharp eyes noticing the minute his bullet connected with the shield. With no direct line of sight available  Archer's shots impacted the side of the building blowing out huge gashes.
> 
> Simo attached a clip attached to a harness on his chest to a cable connecting the building he was on to another building. However Nahri had eyes on the roof thanks a security camera.
> 
> ...



Aaron arrived on the roof as the C4 detonated, and picked up the rifle that the sniper, Simo had abandoned when he retreated from Archer's shots.

Stabilizing his position with the winds blowing around him, even as the building itself gave way, Aaron aimed at Simo who was oddly standing still, waiting for something to happen.

Aaron spotted the wire he was attached to immediately, and lined up the iron sights with the midway point between Simo and the other building, where the wire was at its most taut and stationary.

Aaron fired a perfectly aimed shot at the wire. He couldnt possibly miss such an obvious target. Not from that magically assisted stance. The bullet traveled at faster than the speed of sound, guided by the wind and Aaron's own mystically enhanced senses to ensure an absolute and perfect accuracy.


----------



## Serp (Apr 27, 2013)

Gabrielle looked at Ruler dead in the face. 
"I am looking for my friend and brother, I am not entering you game. If you would stop a woman from looking for her friend in this city, then you are not the praise worthy man I expected you to be. And maybe you should tell your people not to interfere with us, they stole our relic, they started fights with us, check your privilege! What is my life worth, if I leave a free city under cower of you, when my friend and brother could potentially be harmed." Gabrielle said walking from Ruler.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron arrived on the roof as the C4 detonated, and picked up the rifle that the sniper, Simo had abandoned when he retreated from Archer's shots.
> 
> Stabilizing his position with the winds blowing around him, even as the building itself gave way, Aaron aimed at Simo who was oddly standing still, waiting for something to happen.
> 
> ...



Aaron's return of fire back on the sniper with his own rifle was but a fantasy though, as Simo had not abandoned his rifle on the top of the tower. Aaron would have seen it slung around his shoulder with a common rifle sling. As Simo reached the next building, he cut the that had served as his escape route, leaving Aaron in a free fall as the building he stood on collapsed.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabrielle looked at Ruler dead in the face.
> "I am looking for my friend and brother, I am not entering you game. If you would stop a woman from looking for her friend in this city, then you are not the praise worthy man I expected you to be. And maybe you should tell your people not to interfere with us, they stole our relic, they started fights with us, check your privilege! What is my life worth, if I leave a free city under cower of you, when my friend and brother could potentially be harmed." Gabrielle said walking from Ruler.



"You should have thought of that before you interfered. As for the others, I will deal with them. I will give you one day to do what you need to. If I find you again after today, I will only attack."

Ruler turned, there was one thing left to do. Another interloper had battled with a Servant. This was probably the one that woman had just spoken of. No matter who attack who first, they had interfered with the Holy Grail War. That was all Ruler cared about. Their fate was in Ruler's hands. Ruler would decide what to do with them.

But first, there was one more thing to deal with. Ruler gave a glance at the rooftops, seeing the next target.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 27, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "You should have thought of that before you interfered. As for the others, I will deal with them. I will give you one day to do what you need to. If I find you again after today, I will only attack."
> 
> Ruler turned, there was one thing left to do. Another interloper had battled with a Servant. This was probably the one that woman had just spoken of. No matter who attack who first, they had interfered with the Holy Grail War. That was all Ruler cared about. Their fate was in Ruler's hands. Ruler would decide what to do with them.
> 
> But first, there was one more thing to deal with. Ruler gave a glance at the rooftops, seeing the next target.



What Ruler observed was a flailing human being, who had fallen from a wire that had been connecting a whole building to the one now collapsing, before it had abruptly snapped in half before his very eyes.

Aaron, satisfied with his marksmanship, tossed aside the ordinary, strapless bolt action rifle  and began running down the side of the falling structure, casually dodging debris and explosions as he made his way to the ground below


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> What Ruler observed was a flailing human being, who had fallen from a wire that had been connecting a whole building to the one now collapsing, before it had abruptly snapped in half before his very eyes.
> 
> Aaron, satisfied with his marksmanship, tossed aside the ordinary, strapless bolt action rifle  and began running down the side of the falling structure, casually dodging debris and explosions as he made his way to the ground below



What Ruler actually observed was a sniper runing into a building  with a rifle strapped to his back. He also saw one Masters was in danger of being impaled by steel reinforcing bars while  apparently caught in some self-delusion about having caused the sniper to fall to his death with a gun that wasn't even in his hands. A  sad sight indeed.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2013)

Two possibilities were in front of Ruler. Either a man running down a building while another collapsed, or a man was falling to his death. The was not a surprise though. The very nature of the universe was that is possessed an infinite amount of possibilities. What Ruler was seeing were two possible outcomes as two time lines diverged, splitting into different universes. This was the theory Schrodinger had made of the cat and the box. An infinite amount of possibilities in an infinite multiverse, where each event would create their own universe. This was one of Ruler's gifts, to be able to see the different possible outcomes.

 The two possible realities began to separate, and Ruler had moments to choose which one to pursue. Ruler of course didn't care that someone was falling to their death. This was the Holy Grail War, where death happened daily. What concerned Ruler was the fool setting off explosives. This would alert the humans passing by even more and risked the war being discovered. Even more, the person was an interloper in the war, attacking Masters and Servants. Retribution was needed.

Without a second thought, Ruler leaped at the sniper responsible for the explosion. Ruler aimed himself so that no bystander would be able to see the Heroic Spirit through the debris. The reality with the falling man separated and the other universe became reality.  Taking out a large claymore, Ruler swung the weapon in a horizontal arc just as the falling interloper approached. Unless the interloper could defy gravity, the claymore would cut the interloper in half.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 27, 2013)

*Noon- At the Church Enterance*

The three Hunters arrived finally at the Church... if the rumours were true, they would have to kill the mediator of his demonic war. But for right now they simply wanted to question the person.

_"So this is the place"_ Lighting spoke, hands gripping his sword. Shaft, takes a puff out of the cigar that was in his mouth and says _"Yes, from our intel... this seems to be the location"_.

Shaft proceeds to knock on the door of this Church, awaiting the greeting of the one inside

Meanwhile, the mysterious girl use her PURE EYEs to scan the area awaiting any threat that could interfere with their mission


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The three Hunters arrived finally at the Church... if the rumours were true, they would have to kill the mediator of his demonic war. But for right now they simply wanted to question the person.
> 
> _"So this is the place"_ Lighting spoke, hands gripping his sword. Shaft, takes a puff out of the cigar that was in his mouth and says _"Yes, from our intel... this seems to be the location"_.
> 
> ...



The door swung open at the first knock. It seems the last visitor had forgotten to close the door properly.

Inside, the church was empty except for an old man standing at the altar. Nicolas Bol was looking down, reading from an ancient book in his hands. Looking up at the knock, he placed the book down.

"yes, can I help you?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 27, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The door swung open at the first knock. It seems the last visitor had forgotten to close the door properly.
> 
> Inside, the church was empty except for an old man standing at the altar. Nicolas Bol was looking down, reading from an ancient book in his hands. Looking up at the knock, he placed the book down.
> 
> "yes, can I help you?"



Both Shaft and Lighting enter the Church, while the mysterious girl with the pure eyes remain on alert for outside threats. From their eyes, this Church look like the typical Church. Nothing out of the ordinary, but looks can be deceiving as they learn through all their demonic encounters.

_"I take it your the priest of this Church, name is Shaft, over here is Lighting and we have a couple of questions for you, regarding what is taking place"_

Both Shaft and Lighting proceed to the priest of the church, on guard for whatever traps may be laid before them


----------



## Asune (Apr 27, 2013)

It was already time to stablish the second phase of the plan, and also to adequate Dexter on it. But it wasn't an issue at all. In fact, the scenary for any possible alliance was already considered.

The cell phone of Dexter buzzed, an SMS was sent to him.

Title: <(^o^)>

Message: 
"She" will be taking a walk through Fuyuki. Pick a spot to met. 
^( ' o ' )^  What's the surprise?? ; )


And then <Lenneth> departed to Fuyuki, at difference of <Lenny> who was just spying. Lenneth's role will be a little more active


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 27, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Both Shaft and Lighting enter the Church, while the mysterious girl with the pure eyes remain on alert for outside threats. From their eyes, this Church look like the typical Church. Nothing out of the ordinary, but looks can be deceiving as they learn through all their demonic encounters.
> 
> _"I take it your the priest of this Church, name is Shaft, over here is Lighting and we have a couple of questions for you, regarding what is taking place"_
> 
> Both Shaft and Lighting proceed to the priest of the church, on guard for whatever traps may be laid before them



Nicolas Bol thought for a moment, then said "Well, later today we have  charity event planned. Aside from that, nothing else. Why do you ask?"


----------



## Ice (Apr 27, 2013)

Nero smiled back himself. No sense not to be courteous towards a valuable ally. "Hey there. Name's Nero. I heard what happened from Saber."

Nero sat back onto a chair, getting comfortable. "Since we're allies now, mind telling me you got into that mess in the first place?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 27, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol thought for a moment, then said "Well, later today we have  charity event planned. Aside from that, nothing else. Why do you ask?"



Shaft agitated from Nicolas remark, responded_" Look lets cut to the chase, we know about the Holy Grail War, we confirmed that you are the mediator of the War"_

_"What is your motive" _Shaft asks, eyeing the priest through his sunglasses.

Lighting grips his sword, he was prepared in case something happens

_"We have not the time and day, we will discover the truth intent of this war"
_
Shaft spoke in a serious tone, as he lets out another puff from his cigar
----------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------

Jimmy said _"Two masters show up at a motel I stayed at. I was threaten by one and proceeded to blow up the second floor with grenades. I was seriously wounded by then and he came along unharmed and proceeded to attack me... I can't remember the rest"_ 

Jimmy takes out a blood-stained cigarette from his pocket

_"Mind if I smoke?"_ he politely ask Nero.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Shaft agitated from Nicolas remark, responded_" Look lets cut to the chase, we know about the Holy Grail War, we confirmed that you are the mediator of the War"_
> 
> _"What is your motive" _Shaft asks, eyeing the priest through his sunglasses.
> 
> ...



Nicolas Bol smiled. Someone thought they could harm him.

"True intent? Oh alright, you caught me. It is my intent to suck the energy from the servants so I can gain enough power to reshape reality." Nicolas Bol said with a heavy sarcastic tone.

He raised a hand and immediately, two dark sphere on energy appeared beside him. Cracks of unstable energy lashed out at random. One bolt hit the door to the church. slamming it shut. Then, as if they were never there, the spheres vanished. Standing in the place of the two spheres were two demonic looking creatures. Each had multiple limbs and walked on four powerful legs. Two faces were on its head, fused together and screaming a horrifying tone. Noxious fumes spewed out from  their bodies.

"I'm afraid you've come all this way just to die." Niolcas Bol said casually.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2013)

"Ruler!" was the only word Simo managed to utter before he was sliced in half.

Nahri was sure that Simo had reached the roof the adjacent building safely, but before her eyes, he was suddenly plummeting down from the tower before being cut in half. This was the second time Ruler had thwarted their plans today. If any of were to reveal themselves, they'd be killed by him immediately. It was time for a different strategy. Their enemies were growing and Ruler was tying their hands. 

"Assassin, Ruler has appeared, retreat for now."

Nahri called made a call, "We need a new listener to replace Conner. Also we need an expert explosives ordinance and propaganda. Bring in Michael Bay."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol smiled. Someone thought they could harm him.
> 
> "True intent? Oh alright, you caught me. It is my intent to suck the energy from the servants so I can gain enough power to reshape reality." Nicolas Bol said with a heavy sarcastic tone.
> 
> ...



Shaft grinned and place his hands on his sunglasses

_"Oh really"_ He stated, his mystic eyes focusing on the area around the the creatures and Nicolas... The area around his Nicolas begins to rotate and shift ,violating the natural principles and structure of the interacting objects  

_"Oh yeah, this is what I've been waiting for"_ exclaim Lighting

Lighting then gets into one of his stances- the stance of the Tiger and concentrates his prana into his blade. He was itching for combat the entire time


----------



## TehChron (Apr 28, 2013)

Aaron walks across the road nonchalantly, the building collapsing into a cloud of dust and rubble behind him.

Tires screech to a halt, and Aaron is nearly run over by a car. The driver's side door opens, and Rider steps out from it.

"Master. Compensation."

Aaron's face grows dark. He brushes past his Servant, and waves for Avy and his group to follow him. Rider reverts to spirit form, and Aaron drives off, finally returning to the apartment to end this long night.

And begin for the second day of his battle for the Holy Grail. Rider would fill Aaron out on the details of what he had learned during the drive, but for now, as dawn rose, it was time to wind down from a night of constant fighting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VAqBvO63oE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2013)

Avy, Archer, Couthon and Saint-Just followed Aaron back to his apartment. 

They weren't sure what to think, if assassin wanted to kill Aaron he must have been very important, so Avy wanted to see what he was all about.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Shaft grinned and place his hands on his sunglasses
> 
> _"Oh really"_ He stated, his mystic eyes focusing on the area around the the creatures and Nicolas... The area around his Nicolas begins to rotate and shift ,violating the natural principles and structure of the interacting objects
> 
> ...



Nicolas Bol smiled. This was a trick he learned when even he was considered young. And he learned how to neutralize it the same day he learned the trick. Reaching into the weave of the spell, Nicolas Bol gave a strand of prana a sharp tug, unravelling the entire spell. The result was the spell dissipating as if it never happened. As soon as the spell faded, the two horrors lunged.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 28, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy, Archer, Couthon and Saint-Just followed Aaron back to his apartment.
> 
> They weren't sure what to think, if assassin wanted to kill Aaron he must have been very important, so Avy wanted to see what he was all about.



Two to three minutes later, after Rider confirmed with the spirits that no one had followed them, Aaron, Rider and Avys group arrived at Aarons apartment.

For an Atelier, it was utterly nondescript, _you would never recognize it for what it was unless you were standing inside_.

Aaron proceeded inside, and spotted a large, misshapen bag at the foot of a closet door. 

He turned to Rider, "Please tell our friends what you told me, they may shine some light on the situation." He then picked up the bag and retreated to the bedroom, shutting it behind himself.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Lighting having already seen this attack 3 minutes into the future lunged past Shaft unsheathing his legendary sword and swung in a huge arc faster than the eye could see at the abominations

Shaft grinned as he jumps back.

_"Flames of darkness and Flames of Kagutsuchi
I Summon thee, let your fiery devour our enemies"_

Shaft body took on a crimson flame as he forms eight fire balls around him. He then cast 2 of them straight at Nicolas


----------



## Serp (Apr 28, 2013)

Avy Motioned for Saint-Just to wait outside, Couthon to retreat to the shadows and for Archer to follow him, into Aaron's base of operations.

"Yes, so shall we talk." Avy placed his hand in a pouch he had slung over his shoulder and pulled out a flask, it was a flask of peppermint, cinnamon and hibiscus tea, he placed his hand on the flask and soon it ws boiling hot, and he took a long drag of the peppery boiling liquid.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lighting having already seen this attack 3 minutes into the future lunged past Shaft unsheathing his legendary sword and swung in a huge arc faster than the eye could see at the abominations
> 
> Shaft grinned as he jumps back.
> 
> ...



Nicolas Bol raised his hand, A wave of water appeared, snuffing out the fireballs.

The horrors shifted as the blade approached them. Like a stone cast in water, their forms rippled. As soon as the blade came in contact with one, the creature's form dissolved. The other one quickly followed.

"I was never good with those things" Nicolas Bol said as he cast another spell.

A massive metallic sphinx rose out of the ground. I held a blank face on its head. Different shades of blue covered its body. Massive armoured claws covered its arms. It let out a roar and charged at the man with the sword. Taking a step back, Nicolas Bol tossed aside an artifact he was holding. The artifact resembled a flower. It crumbled as soon as it hit the floor.


----------



## Asune (Apr 28, 2013)

Lenneth walked through the night of this city.
It was a good thing that it was already dark. As a vampire, to walk under sunlight would weaken her a bit. And although her intention was not to fight, it would be risky to throw herself on this state.
She was passing close by the church, when she heard a ruckus coming from it...
At first she considered to investigate it, yet she remembered that the only reason why a master would enter into the church would be to surrender. So either the ruckus didn't came from master... or it was an already defeated master foolishly unleashing its frustration. Any of both cases were of no importance for the female vampire. Hence she just continued walking.
Waiting for the reply of Dexter, she decided to pass through the places were the assassins were killed.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 28, 2013)

Asune said:


> It was already time to stablish the second phase of the plan, and also to adequate Dexter on it. But it wasn't an issue at all. In fact, the scenary for any possible alliance was already considered.
> 
> The cell phone of Dexter buzzed, an SMS was sent to him.
> 
> ...



Dexter was late to the reply of course. But as he was already waiting at the subway station. It seemed like it would be the most fitting. So Dexter sent a simple reply.

(Subway station. I'm waiting for a train.)

He was sort of in a hurry. On top of that Berserker wasn't being that helpful but soon enough things would get interesting. Once his delivery arrived.

Berserker looked at Dexter. "Who was that?" He asked

"Our new friends." Dexter replied slipping his phone into his pocket.

"You mean the friends that tried to kill us but are now our allies because we teamed up after our encounter?" The servant said

Dexter blinked. "Yeah." He was a silent for a bit. "Um hey don't you think that was a lot of exposition for something I and most certainly you already know."

"Yeah but I'm just reminding audience." Berserker replied

"That fucking mad enchantment really is messing with you." Dexter muttered silently


----------



## Asune (Apr 28, 2013)

*
(Subway station. I'm waiting for a train.)*

This was enough reply for the one Nathalia called Lenn.... (Notice that Lenn is different than Lenneth). Yet Nathalia saw the reply dumbfounded.... 
"That piece of shit, I sent him a very moved SMS, and her didn't put any effort into a more animated reply?.... What's this frikin' technology for if I cannot have fun with it. I should just put a letter into a familiar and then sent it to him, but I would had felt like an old hag................." And her complains continued and continued, while Lenn just sighed and closed her eyes.

Then Lenneth who was in the city headed to the subway running at an incredible speed, but forcibly slowing herself to not raise any suspicion on any passerby. After twenty minutes she reached the station, without dropping a sweat, neither showing any sign of tiredness.
She looked for Dexter, the one she recognized in sight..... Just what kind of Master is talking alone with empty air (obviously his servant in spirit form...).... yet people were looking at him curiously.

..."Hi! " greeted Lenneth, trying to show a normal behaviour in front of people.... "So you bought those wireless headphones to talk through phone right??!!!" (Ok, people won't get suspicious now...)..
"Got some interesting news!" continued talking the female vampire.
Then she lowered her voice, making sure that only Dexter and Berserker hear what she say.
"We thought on a simple idea to maintain Berserker on this world..."
Though Lenn herself thought this as a foolish idea, she and Nathalia were proud of keeping their promises


----------



## Andyman (Apr 28, 2013)

"Oh hey Lauren." Dexter said as if he had forgotten her real name. He then grinned at her. "And what headphones?  I was talking to Casper in armor." Dexter said in a whisper but he was laughing very loudly,

Berserker was very excited to see the girl. In fact he was so excited he almost went off spirit form. But Dexter held up his hand not to do it.  

Dexter wasn't a fan of vampires. Most of all the sort that kicked his ass. But an ally was an ally. "Great. So how you planning on keeping B rizzy around?" He asked pointing at the nothing that was Berserker.

And suddenly a train began to pull up.


----------



## Asune (Apr 28, 2013)

*"Oh hey Lauren." Dexter said as if he had forgotten her real name. He then grinned at her. "And what headphones? I was talking to Casper in armor." Dexter said in a whisper but he was laughing very loudly,
[/B

Are you being serious?..... He was using fake names... but still.. People will consider him some high degree crazed man

She then sighed and said "Well.... not totally sure how it may work, but at least he would reach the end of the war that way."

Then a train showed up... come to think about it. Why was he on the subway station on the first place.
"What are you waiting for Dex...Chip Munk..." For a moment she almost said his true name, luckily she quickly improvised a name for him.*


----------



## Andyman (Apr 28, 2013)

Dexter's face twisted into a comedic scowl at Lenneth. "Chip munk?" He asked curiously. "Fucking hell your boss hires some weird employees." He yawned as the doors of the train opened and various people stepped out.

"I'm waiting for an item that was used by a hero of ancient times." He replied to her question. He pulled a cigarette from his pocket. He looked over at the vampire. "Oh were are my manner you want one?" He offered


----------



## Asune (Apr 28, 2013)

"I don't smoke...." said the vampire rejecting the cigarette.

"So what it is?.... if you feel like telling me of course."

Then an smile formed on her mouth.... "Perhaps is something to do a little hunt tonight?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol raised his hand, A wave of water appeared, snuffing out the fireballs.
> 
> The horrors shifted as the blade approached them. Like a stone cast in water, their forms rippled. As soon as the blade came in contact with one, the creature's form dissolved. The other one quickly followed.
> 
> ...



Lighting managed to block the sphinx but the force of the charge was enough to send him flying back into the wall

"gudg" he mutter as he crash unto the floor. He then stands up and dusts himself off. His blade pointing at the creature in from of him. His eyes begin to grow a bright blue.

Shaft then jumps unto the wall and then and flips behind  Nicolas with his hands on the pointing at Nicolas.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 28, 2013)

"Hunt? Do I look like a wolf or vampire to you?...or Ted Nugent?" Dexter continued. "The only thing I hunt are death and cigarettes. As for what this delivery is its....

Dexter was cut off at the approach of man carrying a large brief case. If there was a way to describe this man it would be bland. The man did not say any words but simply handed Dexter the case and in return Dexter handed the man an envelope which of course contained money.

As the man walked away Dexter looked at the vampire and spoke again. "Its a shield."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lighting managed to block the sphinx but the force of the charge was enough to send him flying back into the wall
> 
> "gudg" he mutter as he crash unto the floor. He then stands up and dusts himself off. His blade pointing at the creature in from of him. His eyes begin to grow a bright blue.
> 
> Shaft then jumps unto the wall and then and flips behind  Nicolas with his hands on the pointing at Nicolas.



Nicolas Bol twitched his hand. A gargoyle statue inside the church stood up, lifeless no longer. It gave out a roar, then launched itself at Shaft. At the same time, the Sphinx brought its massive claws down onto its opponent. 

"You would walk into a mage's sanctum and think you can threaten him and live?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol twitched his hand. A gargoyle statue inside the church stood up, lifeless no longer. It gave out a roar, then launched itself at Shaft. At the same time, the Sphinx brought its massive claws down onto its opponent.
> 
> "You would walk into a mage's sanctum and think you can threaten him and live?"



A massive fireball shoots fourth from Shaft hands and he immediately turns it towards the gargoyle. A massive explosion results.

_"Stop playing these inksome games, priest_" Shaft spoke 

_"Why don't we take it up a notch"_ He grinned while saying

elsewhere, Lighting manage to dodge the blow thanks to his precognition and focus his stance into that of the Dragon. He then launches a series of slashes and thrusts at the Sphinx.


----------



## Asune (Apr 28, 2013)

"A shield?....." asked the vampire dumbfounded. Yet decided not to inquire into the topic.

"With a hunt I mean to do a little seeking for any other master and its servant.... Yet let me be straight here, I don't intend to risk Caster... if you want to risk Berserker is up to you..... Yet I still want to try a little hunting."


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> A massive fireball shoots fourth from Shaft hands and he immediately turns it towards the gargoyle. A massive explosion results.
> 
> _"Stop playing these inksome games, priest_" Shaft spoke
> 
> ...



Nicolas Bol saw the fireball coming. In response to it, he channelled his powers into a spell. The spell targeted the fireball, unravelling the mana around it, causing it to fizzle into nothing in mid air.

"As you wish. I was hoping to save this for later, but since you asked so nicely..."

The church shook as a massive portal appeared. Violent strands of mana shot out at random places. The power required to summon the being was immense, and Nicolas Bol had jsut enough to perform this summon. A giant leg stepped through the portal.  Out of the portal came an armoured figure 5 meters tall. Countless plates of black metal covered it. Its first action was launching a punch at Shaft.

The blows hit the artificial sphinx, but merely bounced off. The artifact at weathered attacks much more powerful than this and had survived. It continued to launch lightning quick swipes at the swordsman.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 28, 2013)

_"Geez, this thing is tough"_ Lighting stated as he dodges the blows of the monster in front of him. He jumps back to where the door was and begin to plan his next attack, his eyes remained blue

Shaft smiles as this massive punch head his way. His mystic eyes activate once again, this time he field of vision was focus on the creature in front of him... The area around the creature begin to distort. Nothing can escape his mystic eyes of distortion.

_"Lets see how you handle eyes that can violate the very realm of your structure" _Shaft stated


----------



## Andyman (Apr 28, 2013)

Asune said:


> "A shield?....." asked the vampire dumbfounded. Yet decided not to inquire into the topic.
> 
> "With a hunt I mean to do a little seeking for any other master and its servant.... Yet let me be straight here, I don't intend to risk Caster... if you want to risk Berserker is up to you..... Yet I still want to try a little hunting."



Dexter looked thoughtful. "Yeah I figured that's what you meant. You don't understand sarcasm do you?" He asked but kept on talking. "I'll think about the hunting offer. But I have some other business to take care of besides this."

He yawned took a puff off his cigarette. "There is this place I thought of going to on the outskirts of town. There is something I want to check out or better yet steal. You wanna come?" Dexter asked


----------



## Asune (Apr 28, 2013)

For a moment Lenneth, no, the one that Nathalia called Lenn pondered in silence about the offer of Dexter.
Then she realized that it was the best choice...., although she wanted to hunt some masters, it wasn't more than just a whim of her. And although a proud person, she had experienced enough to know about when to act.
Besides it's not as if she were to be in danger, the night also is long, and on the meanwhile some master could be killed by any other reducing her number of enemies that was currently of five (6).

"Right, right, let's go.... " she said


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 28, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Geez, this thing is tough"_ Lighting stated as he dodges the blows of the monster in front of him. He jumps back to where the door was and begin to plan his next attack, his eyes remained blue
> 
> Shaft smiles as this massive punch head his way. His mystic eyes activate once again, this time he field of vision was focus on the creature in front of him... The area around the creature begin to distort. Nothing can escape his mystic eyes of distortion.
> 
> _"Lets see how you handle eyes that can violate the very realm of your structure" _Shaft stated



The golem gave no pause. Simple distortion would do nothing to the golem. After all, it was crafted with the strongest material. Darksteel could not be destroyed by such cheap tricks.  This golem had taken blows that would shatter mountains  and came out in one piece. The darksteel colossus grabbed Shaft and began crushing him in its hands.

As the sphinx continued to fight Nicolas Bol began casting a spell. A grappling hook materialized around the sphinx's left hand. The chain shot out, aiming to immobilize.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The golem gave no pause. Simple distortion would do nothing to the golem. After all, it was crafted with the strongest material. Darksteel could not be destroyed by such cheap tricks.  This golem had taken blows that would shatter mountains  and came out in one piece. The darksteel colossus grabbed Shaft and began crushing him in its hands.
> 
> As the sphinx continued to fight Nicolas Bol began casting a spell. A grappling hook materialized around the sphinx's left hand. The chain shot out, aiming to immobilize.



Shaft feeling his bones break as the golem crushes him lets out a chant

_"Flames of Arshi Tngri, I summon thee" _He mutters as he disintegrated into ash, he then escapes the grip of the golem and reappears several meters away holding his right side

_"That was close... too close"_ he speaks, staring at the golem. He had a couple of his bones in his ribcage broken.

Lighting foresaw this move jumps at the last minute the chain shot out, which it went straight through the door.. unknowingly, the mysterious girl outside watching the entire fight through the use of her PURE EYES, grabs the chain and with the strength comparable to that of a Berserker servant, yanks the chain hoping to pull the sphinx outside the church.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Shaft feeling his bones break as the golem crushes him lets out a chant
> 
> _"Flames of Arshi Tngri, I summon thee" _He mutters as he disintegrated into ash, he then escapes the grip of the golem and reappears several meters away holding his right side
> 
> ...



"Well, I think that kept you distracted long enough." Nicolas Bol said.

Approaching the Church was a figure wearing a large cloak. A great axe was in the figure's hands. Ruler approached the trio, weapon ready. After killing off the sniper, Ruler had rushed back to the church with maximum speed.

Inside the church, the darksteel colossus once again reached for Shaft. The sphinx dug its claws into the ground and pulled at the chain.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Lighting then proceeds to cut the chain in half separating it into two pieces.

He then yells at Shaft _"Are you alright over there"? _

Shaft dashes back escaping the reach of the massive golem _"Never Better"_ he joked sarcastically. He knew he was in real danger. He then chants as the remaining three fireballs fused into one aiming straight at the Golem.

The mysterious girl outside notice the cloak figure approaching and could even see the axe.

_"I take it you must be ruler"_ she softly spoke, Good I've been waiting for you as she tosses away her cloak revealing a beautiful pale skinned girl, wearing a tight reddish jogging suit with both of her hands wrapped in chains with runes on them. She then takes up a fighting position ready for Ruler to strike


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Nicolas Bol didn't need Ruler going at his throat, so the first thing he did was raise a barrier. No one could enter or leave the barrier, and all sight was blocked. Of course, it was even more complex than that. The barrier lifted the participants out of time. The church would appear empty to anyone who approached.

Now there was plenty of space to fight.

Raising a hand, Nicolas Bol began summoning even more creatures. Each one was a construct designed to kill. The colossus, now unbound by rules, stepped out of the church and grew to its true height. It now towered over even the church. Raising a hand, it slammed its fist down onto the girl. The sphinx meanwhile, charged at Lighting while the army of constructs attacked Shaft. Ruler raised the massive axe and dashed at Lighting, intending to bisect him in one blow. Lightning bolts lashed out from the axe.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 29, 2013)

Dexter nodded and then paused he looked thoughtful. "Okay we are going to military base. As I said its just on the outside of town." He said as he started walking up the steps to exit the subway.

"How fast do you think you can get there?" Dexter asked as he rounded the corner into an alley way. He then snapped his fingers and Berserker appeared. 

"Hi Lenneth!" Berserker waved happily. 

Dexter of course wold be traveling there with Berserker.


----------



## Asune (Apr 29, 2013)

"Hi there!" said the female vampire rising her hand towards the warrior.

"Assuming that there are not people on the way, I can run even faster than sound easily. Yet considering that her body is working at half its full capacity, I'll say that at least faster than trains or planes at full speed." Said Lenneth, then she got ready to run.

On the temple meanwhile Nathalia stood up... "Isn't it sad that I'll leave this place abandoned for a while?. Come to think, although filled with divine energy, once corrupted it really suits me"...
She then left the temple and headed towards Fuyuki city.
It wasn't a hunt of masters, but a hunt of corpses... as long as they're dead, then she wouldn't be violating any rule after all.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bol didn't need Ruler going at his throat, so the first thing he did was raise a barrier. No one could enter or leave the barrier, and all sight was blocked. Of course, it was even more complex than that. The barrier lifted the participants out of time. The church would appear empty to anyone who approached.
> 
> Now there was plenty of space to fight.
> 
> Raising a hand, Nicolas Bol began summoning even more creatures. Each one was a construct designed to kill. The colossus, now unbound by rules, stepped out of the church and grew to its true height. It now towered over even the church. Raising a hand, it slammed its fist down onto the girl. The sphinx meanwhile, charged at Lighting while the army of constructs attacked Shaft. Ruler raised the massive axe and dashed at Lighting, intending to bisect him in one blow. Lightning bolts lashed out from the axe.



_"Lighting, Watch Out"_ Shaft scream and he focus his eyes on the location, this time he focus his eyes on the Lighting location, everything within his field of vision started to shift and distort very violently as you could see the air ripple in effect. Lighting, heeding the warning jump highly into the air, the time for holding back was long gone. 

_"Heavenly Stroke - Stance of the Dragon: 1000 claws of Death"_

Lighting sends out countless slashes numbering a good 1000, all below him aiming at both Ruler and the constructs. Each strike was capable of cutting steel. Meanwhile the girl dashes and drives out of the way of the hand being blown away by the aftershock of the blow. She then throws a mysterious note on the creature and dashes straight at it.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Lighting, Watch Out"_ Shaft scream and he focus his eyes on the location, this time he focus his eyes on the Lighting location, everything within his field of vision started to shift and distort very violently as you could see the air ripple in effect. Lighting, heeding the warning jump highly into the air, the time for holding back was long gone.
> 
> _"Heavenly Stroke - Stance of the Dragon: 1000 claws of Death"_
> 
> Lighting sends out countless slashes numbering a good 1000, all below him aiming at both Ruler and the constructs. Each strike was capable of cutting steel. Meanwhile the girl dashes and drives out of the way of the hand being blown away by the aftershock of the blow. She then throws a mysterious note on the creature and dashes straight at it.



The bolt of magic hit Ruler, but dissipated as soon as it made contact. The magic resistance of the Ruler class made them immune to almost any magic. Seeing that Lighting was in the air with nowhere else to go, Ruler leaped after him, axe swinging.

The sphinx dodged the bolts of magic. Despite its size, it was able to move at incredible speeds. It opened its wings and flew at Lighting.

The darksteel colossus sweeped is hands along the ground, intending to smash the girl into a pulp.

Nicolas Bol raised his hand. In his hand was a sceptre. Aiming the sceptre at Shaft, a wave of magic was fired.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 29, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy Motioned for Saint-Just to wait outside, Couthon to retreat to the shadows and for Archer to follow him, into Aaron's base of operations.
> 
> "Yes, so shall we talk." Avy placed his hand in a pouch he had slung over his shoulder and pulled out a flask, it was a flask of peppermint, cinnamon and hibiscus tea, he placed his hand on the flask and soon it ws boiling hot, and he took a long drag of the peppery boiling liquid.



Rider turned to Avy.

"Tonight, after you and my Master departed from the hotel where Lancer and his Master had resided, Lancer and myself engaged in battle." Rider then proceeded to explain the events of the night up until after he had disposed of the Dragonborn, Conner, without revealing any details regarding his Noble Phantasm or Michael's Spear.

"When I observed the rat familiar that had watched me do the deed, I recognized a symbol that had been adorning it. But, I do not know what it represents."

Rider takes out a pen and paper, and begins drawing on it, he finishes, and holds up the reproduction for Avy to see.

"Master of Archer, I would ask if you recognize this symbol?"

It was an unblinking eye, with the phrase "Gold-colored" as a caption


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The bolt of magic hit Ruler, but dissipated as soon as it made contact. The magic resistance of the Ruler class made them immune to almost any magic. Seeing that Lighting was in the air with nowhere else to go, Ruler leaped after him, axe swinging.
> 
> The sphinx dodged the bolts of magic. Despite its size, it was able to move at incredible speeds. It opened its wings and flew at Lighting.
> 
> ...



The girl flips over the colossus hands and throws another mysterious piece of paper on it. She then sees Lighting in Trouble and jumps up in the air, prana charge in her right fist intending to hit the sphinx. Lighting still in the air switches to his Tiger positions as he awaits Ruler. His eyes glowing bluish again.

_"Fires of Logi, protect me"_ Shaft chant as a wall of flames come fourth protecting him from the magical attack


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> The girl flips over the colossus hands and throws another mysterious piece of paper on it. She then sees Lighting in Trouble and jumps up in the air, prana charge in her right fist intending to hit the sphinx. Lighting still in the air switches to his Tiger positions as he awaits Ruler. His eyes glowing bluish again.
> 
> _"Fires of Logi, protect me"_ Shaft chant as a wall of flames come fourth protecting him from the magical attack



Shaft had fallen for the trap. Ordinarily, the wave of magic would have done nothing. When encountering another spell however, it's true power was revealed. Designed as a counter spell, the spell hit the wall of fire, extinguishing it. Then, it drained the prana from Shaft, removing his ability to cast spells.

The sphinx, being able to fly, simply shifted its position to avoid the girl's punch. At the last second, the axe in Ruler's hand shifted. In its place was a long katana. holding it in a stance, Ruler used the katana's ultimate power.

"Hiken, Tsubame Gaeshi"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Shaft felt the drainage of his prana leave him... he fell down to one knee, ribs still ache. He then threw his cigar at the ground before him and close his eyes..

_"Shit" _he blurred out 

Lighting immediately realizes the danger he is in, twists himself so that he gains distance away from Ruler. The dogma of Death wavering over him, almost freezing him. He then goes into a stance where he sheaths his sword, hands gripping on it.

_"Heavenly Stroke, Stance of the Heavenly Stroke"_, his sword begins to channel an huge amount of prana in it, as the air around him thickens. 

The girl lands right back on her feet and glances over at Shaft, and dashes at him to save his life while throwing these mysterious papers around the battlefield


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Shaft felt the drainage of his prana leave him... he fell down to one knee, ribs still ache. He then threw his cigar at the ground before him and close his eyes..
> 
> _"Shit" _he blurred out
> 
> ...



As Lighting tried to dodge Ruler, the sphinx attacked him from behind, smashing him back in range. Three sword strikes approached Lighting. If there were only two, they would have been dodgable. Having three strikes at the same time though, made the attack unavoidable.

The darksteel colossus dropped its hand down between the girl and Shaft. It raised its other hand to crush Shaft into paste.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> As Lighting tried to dodge Ruler, the sphinx attacked him from behind, smashing him back in range. Three sword strikes approached Lighting. If there were only two, they would have been dodgable. Having three strikes at the same time though, made the attack unavoidable.
> 
> The darksteel colossus dropped its hand down between the girl and Shaft. It raised its other hand to crush Shaft into paste.



_"Gotcha!!"_ Shaft exclaim driving out of the way as the golem hand smash his location and the cigar. The cigar that he threw on the ground wasn't a ordinary cigar.. flames encircle the golem as these weren't ordinary flames... they began to bind the golem restricted its movements.

_"Ergh"_ Lighting groan as he endured the attack,    but this was all forseen, the lessers of the two evils he thought. He then greeted these sword slashes with a series of slashes and thrusts.  

The mysterious girl then throws more of the mysterious paper on the golem and around the environment.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Gotcha!!"_ Shaft exclaim driving out of the way as the golem hand smash his location and the cigar. The cigar that he threw on the ground wasn't a ordinary cigar.. flames encircle the golem as these weren't ordinary flames... they began to bind the golem restricted its movements.
> 
> _"Ergh"_ Lighting groan as he endured the attack,    but this was all forseen, the lessers of the two evils he thought. He then greeted these sword slashes with a series of slashes and thrusts.
> 
> The mysterious girl then throws more of the mysterious paper on the golem and around the environment.



As the spell started to envelop the colossus, Nicoals Bol cast a spell. A cloak made from an unknown material appeared around the colossus. As the spell came in contact with the colossus, it unraveled. The cloak was a rare whispersilk cloak, able to nullify spells it came in contact with. It also had the side effect of turning the wearer invisible. The colossus brought both hands down, surrounding Shaft and holding him in an iron grip.

Ruler's weapon shifted again. This time it took the form of a hammer surrounded by lightning. each blow that was blocked would send jolts of electricity at the blocker. The sphinx took this opportunity to start ripping Lighting apart with its claws.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

_"Shaft Jump"_ the girl spoke as not even invisible can hide one from her PURE EYES as they are capable of perceiving the world beyond the physical. She then throws the last piece of paper in the air.



_"Di veteris titulos Buddha fero
Eieci te planis Iudicii "_

The very realm of this place begins to violently shake as a massive portal opens up. A Mysterious Head looking similar to the Budda emerges above.  

Giant Hands emerge from the papers place on golem, grab the golem, their number beingg in the thousands. Hands emerge from the other papers and lunges at both Rider and the Sphinx. 

Lighting prior towards this, embrace the electric shocks from the blow as he is clawed in the back. Having almost blackout and somehow regain his sense and twists his body as the latest claw that came from the Sphinx miss. He then kicks the Sphinx in the face and lunges at the portal.

The Mysterious Girl as well makes a break for the portal and suddenly a massive gravitation pull starts to suck everything in it.


----------



## Ice (Apr 29, 2013)

"Hmmm, an alliance between the two perhaps? Were there any special abilities between the two of them?", Nero leaned forward, interested in information on the two.

Nero smiled, "Sure, go ahead."

"Did your Servant manange to discover any of the opposition's abilities too?"


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Jimmy called for Lancer

"Lancer, can you please tell our friend exactly what what"

Lancer entered the room, no longer in spirit form and begin to discuss the battles he had fought. His discussion included Rider abilities, NP, master as well as Michael abilities and the second Lance.

After Lancer was done, he return to spirit form.

Jimmy then spoke " So now we need a plan, what exactly do you want to go ahead and do"?


----------



## Ice (Apr 29, 2013)

Nero kicked back on the sofa. Lancer's words had given him pause. The Lance of Longinus was now present in the war. And simultaneously with two different owners. Saber had briefed him on his encounter with Gabrielle too. Was it possible that was the rogue magi who had stolen the artifact? But no, he seemed like the rightful owner of it... Questions, questions. This was getting really dangerous.

Considering Jimmy's words, Nero replied, "I suggest waiting until a fight happens. No sense in exposing ourselves to traps. We can intercept either of the Servants fighting and take out at least one of them."


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero kicked back on the sofa. Lancer's words had given him pause. The Lance of Longinus was now present in the war. And simultaneously with two different owners. Saber had briefed him on his encounter with Gabrielle too. Was it possible that was the rogue magi who had stolen the artifact? But no, he seemed like the rightful owner of it... Questions, questions. This was getting really dangerous.
> 
> Considering Jimmy's words, Nero replied, "I suggest waiting until a fight happens. No sense in exposing ourselves to traps. We can intercept either of the Servants fighting and take out at least one of them."



Jiimmy agreed and says

_"We need to form a plan of some sorts"_ and beings to think. 

Lancer mind was on the other lance that had appeared before him. It was no doubt his lance from long ago. But how did it end up in the hands of that priest. 

_"Master can I talk to you in private"_ Lancer ask to Jimmy. Jimmy agreed to after they finish their plans


----------



## Ice (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jiimmy agreed and says
> 
> _"We need to form a plan of some sorts"_ and beings to think.
> 
> ...



Nero nodded back. "Welp, I'll be going back to my room now if you don't mind. I plan to take a nap."

Saber recognised his Master's words. Those were the exact same when he had talked on the phone with his counterpart from the Church. He wondered what was happening.


----------



## Asune (Apr 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jnje9l8sMME[/YOUTUBE]




Blood flew from her mouth, painting in red the black veil that covered it. She was so excited that she didn't bother to remove it.
Right in front of her a pile of dead corpses lied.... for now dead, yet they'll be back. She was sure of that.
On this moment a savage instict pulled inside of her, the instinct of a predator. Her eyes no longer watched her surroundings as human being, instead, those normally gold eyes turned red due to the blood flow on them. She was desiring to devour a new prey. A more interesting one.... A master!. 
Saliva flew from her mouth, just thinking on that prey made her insides to burn, despite not having heat on her body. 
Despite how many times she went into the darkness to devour, this time it was different. An animal was awaking inside of her. Perhaps it was due to the situation, due to the conditions, due to the fact that the spirit that she humilliated was now silently observing her violent act. It didn't matter at all!. She was already satisfied, yet she wanted more only for the pleasure of it. 

-Blood, dead, blood, corpses, blood, food, blood, slaves, blood, pleasure, pleasure, pleasure, pleasure, blood, blood, blood, blood
Blood equals pleasure, blood equals pleasure. Forget your objective, offer yourself to the pleasure

All this contradicted her own ideals..... yet her origin is opposition, so a contradiction in her is not that rare. 
She managed to compose herself, to contain that animal that was trying to make her act irrational. Yet the desire still existed... she still wanted to fulfill it.
Her eyes no longer reflected composture, but just the instinct flowing inside of her
Her mouth no longer contained the saliva, despite she herself managed to control her.
She then smiled and went out of the house she assaulted, a house that no longer held anything with life on it.

Jumping over the rooftops she looked for her next prey, the cold blood of her body was paradoxically boiling inside of her.
She was excited, a feeling she forgot time ago.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 29, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> _"Shaft Jump"_ the girl spoke as not even invisible can hide one from her PURE EYES as they are capable of perceiving the world beyond the physical. She then throws the last piece of paper in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

INTERLUDE II
Mastermind*

An ancient being watched from above. He was curious. This little band was giving his agent some trouble. Surprising. the Artificer should be better than this. Oh well, he had planned for this. Summoning a darksteel colossus for such a petty band? And wasting so much time? The ancient being couldn't have that. It was time to end this little squabble himself.

And so, when the girl opened the portal, the ancient being cast a spell. The spell infiltrated the portal, changing its network. Instead of opening it somewhere else, the portal connected to here, his seat of power. The portal shimmered to life, just large enough for the being to make it through. It didn't matter if it was smaller though, since e could always widen it. The portal was his now. 

Spreading his wings, the Elder Dragon Nicol Bolas flew through the portal.

Landing next to the church with a earth shaking impact, he let loose a spell that completely immobilized Shaft, Lighting and the girl in ice. He then reached into their minds, altering them to his design.

_You are slaves now, mine to command._

With that, Nicol BOlas turned to Ncolas Bol.

"How long did you plan to play around, artificer? There's work to be done."

Getting on one knee, Nicolas Bol responded, "My apologizes my lord, I shall clean this mess up right away"

"see that you do, or you're returning in pieces"

With that, Nicol Bolas spread his wings and flew back through the portal, closing it after him.
*
INTERLUDE OUT*


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider turned to Avy.
> 
> "Tonight, after you and my Master departed from the hotel where Lancer and his Master had resided, Lancer and myself engaged in battle." Rider then proceeded to explain the events of the night up until after he had disposed of the Dragonborn, Conner, without revealing any details regarding his Noble Phantasm or Michael's Spear.
> 
> ...



Avy was listening to what Rider was saying. This Conner was a dragonborn, was he a Targaryen also? These were the questions running through his head.

And then he showed him the symbol.
"Ah the Illuminati symbol, a secret society if I recall correctly, the Tohsaka had no real connection with them other than the word of mouth, being Christians the Tohsaka didnt quite fit all the criteria needed."

Archer looked at the symbol.
"A powerful symbol indeed, so I take it to think that these Illuminati people are coming into this war?" Archer asked.

Avy shrugged. 
"Aaron, this Michael character seems like the people I am trying very hard to make myself invisible to, do you have any more information on them, I fear they will make this war twice as hard for me, but the other option would be worse."


----------



## TehChron (Apr 29, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy was listening to what Rider was saying. This Conner was a dragonborn, was he a Targaryen also? These were the questions running through his head.
> 
> And then he showed him the symbol.
> "Ah the Illuminati symbol, a secret society if I recall correctly, the Tohsaka had no real connection with them other than the word of mouth, being Christians the Tohsaka didnt quite fit all the criteria needed."
> ...



Aaron walked out from his room.

"Illuminati are indeed troublesome, but why would the man who bears that Spear be a threat to you, Tohsaka?"

There was a knock at the door, Aaron turned to Rider, who nodded his approval, confirming it was safe.


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2013)

Avy looked back at the door, he had his patriots out there, due the fact none of them came to him to tell him someone was approaching was troublesome.

Archer raised his bow towards the door, ready to to turn it all to air if needs be. 

Avy was about to explain why Michael would be after him, to Aaron, but the knock at the door and the lack of his patriots alerting him left him on edge.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero nodded back. "Welp, I'll be going back to my room now if you don't mind. I plan to take a nap."
> 
> Saber recognised his Master's words. Those were the exact same when he had talked on the phone with his counterpart from the Church. He wondered what was happening.



Lancer and Jimmy step outside the room. 

_"What is it Lancer?"_

_"I'm sorry I could fully protect you"_ Lancer stated

Jimmy realizes this is coming from that of royalty, it was absurd to hear him apologize. Jimmy then put his hands on Lancer Shoulders and says

_"Its Alright, but hearing you stand up to and live against two-servant level opponents, that's amazing... and I wasn't even able to provide back up"   _

_"So its ok, Lancer"_ Jimmy said, while smiling.

_"I'm going to go rest for a bit"_ Jimmy said and he headed to his room.

Lancer stand there with his arms cross and looks out the window at the moon.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 29, 2013)

"Uh...hello? Ive got a package for an...I.P. Freely-san?"

Audible groans rumbled in unison, and Aaron opened the door.

"Im Freely."

"Sir, please sign here," It was a nondescript, forgettable delivery boy, holding a large package and clipboard out.

"Sure" Aaron scribbles down a quick, illegible signature.

The delivery boy nods, bows, and then leaves with his clipboard, forever oblivious to his close brush with a messy, supernatural death.

Dragging the package inside, Aaron turns to Avy. "Sorry about that, Tohsaka, please continue"


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2013)

Avy turned to Aaron.
"Not until I find out what happened to my guards, they should have alerted me to anybody approaching." 

Avy turned to Archer who entered spirit form and disappeared. 

Archer returned a few moments later. "Neither Couthon or Saint-Just is to be seen Aven."

Avy scratched his head, maybe they got another lead, he would know if they had died, and it was hard to kill what was already mutated and dead.

"I don't like this." Avy said slowly. "What are you planning Aaron?" He said softly. "You wouldn't happen to know where my patriots had gotten to would you?"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 29, 2013)

"No, no I would not. Rider?"

The impassive Servant inclines his head in apology, "I apologize, Tohsaka, I did not consult the spirits on the future of your allies."


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2013)

It was then there was another knock at the door.
Avy looked to Archer, then Aaron then to Rider, all look equally surprised. 

"Are you expecting anyone else?" Avy asked. Hoping that this night was not about to get weirder, but then he felt it, a heat radiating from behind the door.

"Oh it looks like, this one is for me. I hope you don't mind." Avy said before going to the door. 

He opened the door, not surprised when he saw who was standing there, running her hands over Couthon and Saint-Justs mutated heads. A beautiful young woman, with long white silvery hair and a certain aura about her person. Aenys Targaryen.

"Aventr?! Finally I can set my eyes upon you again!" She said jumping onto Avy giving him a hug. 

"Aaron this is my cross cousin and potential bride, Aenys Targaryen." Aenys took a bow.
"How did you find me?" Avy asked.

"I can always find you, we share a flame after all." Aenys smiled.

"But why now?" Avy asked.

"Well I came to see your Archer." She said looking Archer up and down. 

"Barev dzez, Archer!" Aenys said to Archer, whose eyebrow raised at the comment, but took the time to respond. 
"Barev dzez, Aenys."

"I also came because not only the first day of the war and the earth is ready to scream. Avy I saw in the flames that soon you will make a choice that could either help you win the war or lose it. I came to give my support."

Avy nodded. Aenys was the one who prompted him to steal the artefact, claiming that it would make him destined for great yet unfortunate things and it was a necessary evil. He was what the Targaryens called a dragonknight who used the power of the flames for battle, Aenys was a Red Preistess who used the flames for other mystical gifts.

Turned back to Aaron. "Apologies, but I feel I can share this with you now." 
Avy reached into his pouch and removed a small box. He opened the box slowly and revealed what looked like ordinary really old but yet ordinary nails. 

"This is why the priests are after me, and this is one of the reasons I may be able to win the grail war."


----------



## TehChron (Apr 29, 2013)

Aaron cocked an eyebrow at this unexpected turn of events.

"What are they? They don't appear noteworthy in any way."


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2013)

It was then Avy grinned, he hardly had reason to grin nowadays after he learned he had to die to help save the world, but this gave him a reason to grin like an idiot. 

"Those are the Helena Nails." Aenys said adding the conversation.

Avy then removed one of the nails from the case, because Avy was a Tohsaka and a Christian of true faith, he had once had a direct line to the I Am, so he couldn't really not believe, the Nail responded and bow to his slightly holy aura and to the divine mana in his body that the nails fed on. 

"Also known as Arma Christi Major, The Nails of Binding Divinity, holy relic of Uriel of the true priests of the lord." As he said this and raised the nail, Avy began to glow and pulsate dimming and brightening all the lights in the room also. The nails feeding off his divine energy and feeding it back into him.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 29, 2013)

Aaron nodded appreciatively.

"I can see why youre so confident, Tohsaka." He turns towards Aenys, "I hope you wont cause any more trouble while you're here. Tohsaka...The priest Kotomine mentioned you have experience in this war. What are your thoughts on this one?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 29, 2013)

Aenys raised an eyebrow. "Trouble?"

Avy waved her down.
"I was in the last war yes, in place of my sister Sakura. That war was different, Servants from the future, old servants, it was a battleground where ever you were. I fought in that war, I became major and owner of the land, I became one with God, and I died for it all. All with Berserker by my side, an outward reflection of the madness and chaos in my heart. It was in this war there was but a normal servant strong enough to even compare to Ruler if the rumours are true. Moses, it was there I defeated him, and for my troubles granted this marionette of a body to live. But this war is different still, the inclusion of Ruler, the removable of Kotomine, I fear the mediators of the war are not to be trusted, Aenys warning sent me here and I can sense some truth in their warnings, but then even if the stock of masters this time was of lower quality, the servants brewing if what Aenys tells the flames say speak truthfully, this could be the holiest of Holy Grail wars. Hence the nails." Avy said placing the nails back into the box.


----------



## Andyman (Apr 29, 2013)

(Stupid site error fucked with the post I was working on. So I'm forced to post this short piece)

Dexter and Berserker parted ways with Lenneth (at least in terms of distance as she followed behind them) and started making their way to the military base. Dexter had a few ideas as of what to do when they got there.

As he figured Lenneth would be showing up getting rid of some of guards shouldn't be very difficult. Then again he could just use Berserker....but things would likely get to loud.

After all the war is supposed to be a secret. Dexter was trying to find more silent ways to execute this move he was about to pull.


----------



## Asune (Apr 29, 2013)

Lenneth was running together with Berserker, while Dexter smartly (lazily) was being carried by the heroic spirit.

Then something happened.... she knew it, and she had to contain it...

"Tch.... this is bad. Nathalia is losing it....."

She then looked at Berserker and said.

"Hold her body for a while, I'll break the connection"

Then the body of the female vampire "disconnected" and suddenly stopped working (Though she still regained her own consciousness, despite being used for another one. You could say that she fainted)

................................................

Bloodlusted Nathlia madly jumped through the roofs seeking for a master to devour. This was good for the sake of the war, yet foolish too.
Something then suddenly stroke Nathalia's mind. It was the voice of the one she called Lenn.

_Hold yourself!, don't let you fall for your blood instinct. Remember what happened the two past times_

Though Lenn normally should be able to take control of a body like her. Nathalia's will was on a totally different level, hence unless Nathalia is willing to offer her body, there was no way for Lenn to force her consciousness inside of her. Hence a warning was the best she could do.

Nathalia however partially rejected that voice in her head. Just partially... as she regained a bit of her composture..... However she still wanted to devour...
_
Right, right... don't worry Lenn.... I just wanna have a little feast.... there won't be catastrophe this time... we vowed to not repeat the same two mistakes again..._


----------



## Andyman (Apr 30, 2013)

Dexter, Berserker and Lenneth arrived at the base. But they stayed far enough away from it that they weren't spotted, or heard but it was in view and Dexter was hidden in a near forested . Berserker was of course in spirit form and Lenneth who was still out like a light was laying only a few feet away from Dexter.

Dexter of course took the chance to write draw a fake mustache on her face as she unconsciousness. Much to Berserker's annoyance but Dexter giggled everytime he looked over at her.

Though he couldn't help but wonder what she was going on about when she passed out. When Dexter teamed with another master he expected quality service. Not a narcoleptic vampire and if that wasn't enough he still had his dumb ass servant to deal with.

Berserker was watching his beloved sleep (or at least watching her be passed out). Though it couldn't really be called love as Berserker was completely off his rocker. But he did enjoy seeing how peaceful she looked. Though that was shattered by his master.

Dexter began poking Lenneth in the mustache he'd drawn on her with the nearest long stick he found. "Hey Lauren. I require your services." He looked thoughtful as he continued poking. "And I don't mean the way you whore yourself out to servants." 

Dexter suddenly found himself being tapped in the face by Berserker again and was rolling on the ground in pain.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

As the day went on, a few structural engineers with police escorts were investigating the sewers to determine if they had sustained enough damage to collapse. However, only a few police were present as the majority of their efforts went to securing Shinto and looking for evidence of the 'terrorist bombers.'

A police officer heard the loud sound of crumbling and crashing cement in the distance. It looked as though something trapped  inside the wall itself had burst out. Then, out the corner of his eye, he saw a truly frightening sight. The officer managed to let out a loud and frightened scream that was cut short.

Hearing the scream, three more officers entered the chamber, guns raised. What they saw were the remains of their friend and fellow officer standing at the feet of a monster.



A call for back-up was made. The beast was shot several times, but the bullets didn't seem to have much effect. The monster tore the  men apart with giant talons and feasted on them their blood. The call officer's call for help was heard, a S.W.A.T. team arrived in full body armor and well armed, they entered to sewers in search of the monster that had killed four police officers, like lambs to a slaughter.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 30, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Aenys raised an eyebrow. "Trouble?"


 "Decapitating my guests"



> Avy waved her down.
> "I was in the last war yes, in place of my sister Sakura. That war was different, Servants from the future, old servants, it was a battleground where ever you were. I fought in that war, I became major and owner of the land, I became one with God, and I died for it all. All with Berserker by my side, an outward reflection of the madness and chaos in my heart. It was in this war there was but a normal servant strong enough to even compare to Ruler if the rumours are true. Moses, it was there I defeated him, and for my troubles granted this marionette of a body to live. But this war is different still, the inclusion of Ruler, the removable of Kotomine, I fear the mediators of the war are not to be trusted, Aenys warning sent me here and I can sense some truth in their warnings, but then even if the stock of masters this time was of lower quality, the servants brewing if what Aenys tells the flames say speak truthfully, this could be the holiest of Holy Grail wars. Hence the nails." Avy said placing the nails back into the box.



Aaron nodded in understanding, he hadnt been told anything he didnt already know, but it made things more clear for it to be laid out so plainly.

Aaron began opening the package in the,kitchen, removing a stone knife from its contents.

"How did you come by that nail in the first place, Tohsaka?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2013)

Aenys looked at Aaron judgingly. Decapitating, she was doing no such thing, so she stood back and waited for Avy to continue the story. She was doing all she could to make sure this war went the best possible way and now to be so rudely offended by this lowly mage was bothersome.

"How I came by it, that is a tale indeed. Aenys had located 6 potential areas where I could get a holy artefact to help me in this war. So I reviewed each one in turn. The Priest Uriel, although brash and proud seemed the best choice for the attack. I snuck into his sanctuary and due to this body of mine, I was not regarded as a live intruder. Then I was able to open his holy box, that only those with a true connection to God could have opened, although as I left that place, traces of my own energy were left behind, they have been looking for me ever since. But if what Aenys speaks is true then it was worth it."

Avy looked at the stone knife Aaron took from his own package.
"Care to tell me what that is?"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 30, 2013)

"It is an obsidian knife, used for rituals." Aaron reaches into his bag, removing jagged scraps of flesh.

Laying them down on the counter, he begins carving them into more uniform strips, and removing any pieces of bone that remained.

"Please, continue." He said, pointedly ignoring Aenys. "What kind of a man was this Uriel?"


----------



## Asune (Apr 30, 2013)

Suddenly, as if it were to be being reanimated. Lenneth opened her eyes, the ones looked different than before.

"I had been instructed by Lady Nathalia to assist you.... " she said.

Then looking around she asked. "So where is our target?".

Perhaps she seemed less ruthless than when possessed. But the words of Lenn before were to notice.
When she is possessing, the body can only use half its power.
Meaning that the female servant code named Lenneth now could use the full extent of a vampire's skill


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

And there was Herakles walking down the street in broad daylight without a care in the world. Not even pretending to hide his presence without a care in the world. When people asked him who he was or why he was dressed  like that, he would explain that he was starring in an upcoming movie where  he would be playing the legendary hero Herakles, and that  he was walking around in custom raise awareness for the film. For the most part people seemed to buy it. To those participating in the grail war it would be easy for them to tell that he was Servant and that his master didn't have a good deal of control over him. They might even realize that servant was indeed Herakles. But the class he was summoned as would be a mystery.

While he was out during the day he entered a won a bodybuilding competition. With his prize money he went to a Big and Tall men's store and purchased an off white Hawaiian shirt, which he wore halfway unbuttoned, pair of giant Kayky trousers. It would be another day before the Conner's replacement would arrive, so he basically had  the night off and was using it to go out on the town, much to chagrin of Nahri who didn't have command seals needed to control Assassin. Having a chronically incapacitated master had it's  upsides.


----------



## Asune (Apr 30, 2013)

Now composed by filled with bloodlust, Nathalia danced through the rooftops on this night, only illuminated by the moonlight as if it were to be a very well practiced coreography.
The a voice cut her dance suddenly....
She the smiled and spoke.
"Just go and hid, if I need you I'll call you..... So a servant is close then".

Then she looked around for the master she would devour, but find nothing at all... Yet the very big man stood notoriously... Was he the master?, Was he the servant?, or just some strong looking passerby?.
Any of the three.... he looked delicious.
She got carefully close to him. She didn't really worry though, after all, she wasn't alone.
Raising one hand, several figures appeared from the shadows, they were the mercenaries, but they looked different than before. All of them aiming at Heracles.

Yet Nathalia didn't order them to shot.

Food is delicious when fresh after all.

Like a dark panther, she quickly dashed behind the servant, close to him, more close, closer.
She opened her mouth, ready to attack.
Yet she retreated... instinctively she felt the danger, so she jumped back and silently hid.

_I see.... this one is more serious,_ thought with an smile

And then her forearm melted, like burning without fire. On her other arm a bow made of a black substance appeared.
Then the forearm reconstructed itself... she then tensed the string of the bow, without putting an arrow on it, as it appeared by itself. 
Aimed at the forehead of the servant...

And she shot the black arrow.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

Heracles' reflexes were insane for a man of his size. With his  right hand he reached and seized the arrow by the shaft. Then, with his thumb pressed against the shaft he pushed upwards breaking the arrow in half before tossing it aside casually and discarding it. Whatever magic had created the arrow had been severed causing it sparkle and fizzle as it went out of existence.

"That's Amazing Herakles!" said an onlooker nearby. "How did you do that?"

Assassin chuckled and boasted a cliched line, "That's a secret! To find out you'll have to watch my movie!"


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "It is an obsidian knife, used for rituals." Aaron reaches into his bag, removing jagged scraps of flesh.
> 
> Laying them down on the counter, he begins carving them into more uniform strips, and removing any pieces of bone that remained.
> 
> "Please, continue." He said, pointedly ignoring Aenys. "What kind of a man was this Uriel?"



Avy lookd at Aaron and Aenys.
"I have not met the man, and do not wish to. He might not be the angriest of the priests, but I have heard he is the most hotheaded and determine. He holds a gun, that can shoot anything and shoot through anything if the lord wills it."

Avy ran his hands through his hair. "Apparently Uriel once slaughtered a whole coven of witches, over 100 strong within an hour. He shows no mercy when it comes his mission. Unlike the other priests who view it as a calling from God, Uriel sees it as fun, as his mission and he revels in it. To be expects from a child with the blood of the inquistion in his veins."


----------



## TehChron (Apr 30, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy lookd at Aaron and Aenys.
> "I have not met the man, and do not wish to. He might not be the angriest of the priests, but I have heard he is the most hotheaded and determine. He holds a gun, that can shoot anything and shoot through anything if the lord wills it."
> 
> Avy ran his hands through his hair. "Apparently Uriel once slaughtered a whole coven of witches, over 100 strong within an hour. He shows no mercy when it comes his mission. Unlike the other priests who view it as a calling from God, Uriel sees it as fun, as his mission and he revels in it. To be expects from a child with the blood of the inquistion in his veins."



_A single man wiping out an entire magical organization...what a nostalgic story._

"Are you confident that, were you to find this man, that you could defeat him?" Rider looks out the window, distracted.

"Master of Archer, what do you want of my Master and myself?"

Aaron looks up from his work of wrapping the strips of flesh into bundles, clearly interested in the response to this question, in spite of his impassive expression.


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2013)

Avy looked from Aenys and to Aaron and then to Rider and met his gaze.
"I don't know, maybe at my full power I could. But even I am afraid of it. I am destined to die in this war, whether it be at the end or in the process, be it my own hand or the hand of another. But regardless, Uriel alone is trouble enough fighting more than one of these priests I will surely fall."

Avy cleared his throat. 
"And to answer you Rider, I know I will not make it through this war without great pain, I know my fate. But I also know I cannot hope to do it alone, I simple seek out those who interest me and maybe we could find a common goal. Does that suffice?"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 30, 2013)

" As an answer to my question, it does." Rider turns back towards Avy, as Aaron sets the completed bundles aside, and then takes out a chemistry set and some vials. "However, I still do not see it as reason enough to lend you our trust. You speak of a common goal, how are we to know whether or not our interests meet?

'I do not trust you, Master of Archer, and I will not leave my back to any man who has not earned that trust. What say you?"


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2013)

Avy yawned. "Do what you want Rider, I had no interest in you. You are but a clone of a long dead man, much like myself on that. But Aaron is a man, flesh and blood, able to gain my curiosity and then my interest. How will you know? If you let me finish telling my tale, and let your master think on it and decide then we can know if our interests meet, she may be able to see the future in the flames, but even she can't see this, so how about you let Aaron decide." Avy said looking at Rider.

Archer raised his eyebrow, even he was surprised his master was talking like that to a servant.


----------



## TehChron (Apr 30, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy yawned. "Do what you want Rider, I had no interest in you. You are but a clone of a long dead man, much like myself on that. But Aaron is a man, flesh and blood, able to gain my curiosity and then my interest. How will you know? If you let me finish telling my tale, and let your master think on it and decide then we can know if our interests meet, she may be able to see the future in the flames, but even she can't see this, so how about you let Aaron decide." Avy said looking at Rider.
> 
> Archer raised his eyebrow, even he was surprised his master was talking like that to a servant.



"Flames and arrogance? You wield weapons lacking the strength to endure through real trials." Rider returns to the window, before staring at Avy, "Master of Archer, there is no world so desperate that it needs the sacrifice of nihilists to save it. Finish your story, as you say, what we do is my Master's decision."


----------



## Asune (Apr 30, 2013)

_Is that so?... normal attacks won't work on him.... I'll have to pull something more interesting.
Heracles huh?... Is he Saber perhaps?_

Then her whole arm desintegrated, not only her forearm, but her whole arm this time. The one suddenly regenerated once again.
She tensed the bow, the arrow readied itself one again.

_Let me show you how useless that endurance is Herakles.... I cannot wait to taste you_

An then she shot the arrow, however this one was imbued with a "forced event".
The event was simple. "This arrow will pierce your flesh".
It wasn't forcing to aim a fatal spot. Yet forced with a concept that states that the arrow will pierce the flesh.


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Flames and arrogance? You wield weapons lacking the strength to endure through real trials." Rider returns to the window, before staring at Avy, "Master of Archer, there is no world so desperate that it needs the sacrifice of nihilists to save it. Finish your story, as you say, what we do is my Master's decision."



Avy sighed. "Has death rattled your brain or do you enjoy saying what I have already said over and over again. I admit I cannot do this alone, hence I am seeking ally's do you hate me so much for no reason to try and ruin a meeting among neutral parties!" Avy said raising his voice to Rider.

Turning to Aaron. "Aaron, you are someone I respect, not trust if understand but my respect it worth a great deal. I show it as it is given, you have been honourable and true, but your servant needs to learn his place. But still I have shared all this with you under good faith, what are your thoughts on his war?"


----------



## TehChron (Apr 30, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy sighed. "Has death rattled your brain or do you enjoy saying what I have already said over and over again. I admit I cannot do this alone, hence I am seeking ally's do you hate me so much for no reason to try and ruin a meeting among neutral parties!" Avy said raising his voice to Rider.
> 
> Turning to Aaron. "Aaron, you are someone I respect, not trust if understand but my respect it worth a great deal. I show it as it is given, you have been honourable and true, but your servant needs to learn his place. But still I have shared all this with you under good faith, what are your thoughts on his war?"



Aaron straightens up after hearing this, slipping the bundles of flesh, corked vials, a set of tablets, a scroll, and the obsidian knife into the bag at his side.

"My Servant will never 'learn his place', Im afraid, Tohsaka. He is a willful man, in all meanings of the term.

'My thoughts on this war are simple. I intend to win, and then make my wish upon the Holy Grail, any and all who would interfere with my objective shall die by the hand of myself or Rider. You are no exception.

'Last night I nearly slew the Master of Lancer, and Rider himself slew a being empowered by the blood of dragons, in addition to nearly killing Lancer himself. I have some things in mind to settle those scores while the sun still shines today, but aside from that, I am still making explorative plans of action. I feel confident in our chances of victory, Tohsaka."


----------



## Serp (Apr 30, 2013)

Avy cocked his head. "Surely you mean your chances of victory, do not aim to throw out words like 'our chances', after you clearly say you only seek it for your own ends no exceptions. I only joined this war to save the world, if that means I have to die before the grail forms or win it to wish upon it myself that is my goal. The idea that we might come to clash was always an unspoken one, but the fact you bring it up now speaks volumes on how you expect this alliance to proceed, does it not?" Avy asked Aaron.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 30, 2013)

Jimmy now in his room reserve by him from the Master of the house. Since most of his stuff was blown up in the Hotel Bombing, all he had left were the grenades that were on him, two magical-enhanced switch-blades that can fit in his pockets and a notebook that was in his back pocket . Jimmy lets out a huge sigh due to this. That master should have died yet he remain unaffected. His thoughts ponder about this War, but he was knee deep now. Jimmy then takes out a notebook from his back-pocket. He was his notes about barrier magic as he was still learning things. 

_"Guess I will study and practice some before I actually lay down"_ he mumble to himself

Jimmy proceed to mediate and focus his prana as he did many times before. Magic was still a new concept to him as he was used to the battlefield... he has some experience with fighting magical users but not a lot. Trying to take them down would be extremely difficult.   

After some time, he manage to localized a barrier in his hands. The properties of this greatly enhance its durability at the expense of providing covering his entire blow. He then aims the barrier at a cup he had set up. 

Lets see if I can reject my barriers, he thought as he concentrated and release.. an invisible force jetted out as it knocks the cup over. Jimmy blinked as he was completely surprised. He can actually use his barrier magic for offensive purposes.

Elsewhere, Lancer was quietly watching him.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

Eye of the Mind (False) is special ability Herakles possessed which allowed him to instinctively reacting to danger. Reaching up with his right hand again, he held it palm first in the arrow's path. As the tip of the arrow touched his palm, his hand he tightened into a fist and crushed the arrow with a magical explosion before it could pierce his hand.

"Woa! Neat effect!" someone exclaimed.

Herakles pointed up to his attacker in a pose befitting a Masked Rider, "I see you up there Demon! I, Herakles, will defeat _you_ and _your minions_!"

Herakles jumped up on top of the building the vampire stood on with a single bound to cheers and clapping from the crowd, while a snarky teenager says, "Lame, I can totally see the wires!"


----------



## Asune (Apr 30, 2013)

*Lame, I can totally see the wires!
*

_Oh you can totally see them_, thought Nathalia while her hand melted

Then at the same moment it regenerated a black substance formed grabbing Herakles's feets...
Yet they weren't material, but just a representation of an event, that only beings with magical knowledge and abilities could see.
The event is simple... "_You'll fall without reaching the building"._

Then the whole arm of the woman was melted and another event was forced together with a number of black spikes that formed in the ground before Herakles.

Forced event. _The spikes will destroy your throat_

Nathalia by this point was just testing how much would that thing endure.
She then raised a hand and said.

"Kill the crew, I don't want witness".

Then the zombified mercenaries aimed at the whole crew.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

Herakles felt as if some kind of magic were pulling him down and keeping him from jumping his full height. 

As Heracles began to move back to the grounds, A bow and arrow appeared in Herakles' hand. He drew the bow and fired dozens of arrows at once, each arrow was fired at a different zombified mercenary to where it would strike all of them at once. It was the same method he used to kill the Hydra by shooting all 100 of it's heads at once, to kill them before they could pose a threat to his makeshift crew of fans. Nathalia though, he would leave unharmed.

As he landed, his feet came down first and smashed the spikes under  the weight and power of his legs, setting off a magical explosion. He rebounded from the ground, and this time jumped much higher than he had needed to make sure he had enough height to reach  Nathalia's position.

As he landed he said, "Attacking me is fine, but my fans are off-limits."


----------



## Andyman (Apr 30, 2013)

Dexter nodded at Lenneth and attempted to hold back a laugh at her mustache (the drawing of course). He was so impressed with his artwork.

Dexter then quickly went to work as he lit a cigarette. "That;s our target." He said pointing at the base which the vampire of course would be able to clearly see.

"I need to find a way in and out as quickly and as cleanly as possible." He said and then looked Berserker. "Berserker's a bit to loud for something like that."


----------



## Asune (Apr 30, 2013)

Nathalia smiled, as soon as she saw some of the zombies being broke into pieces of flesh by the arrows of Herakles.

"Is that so?... Herakles.... then make sure that your fans go away.... unless you want for the mediator to deal with you for involving commoners to begin with...".

Then for a moment she thought a simple idea while looking at the crew.

"Come to think.... were is your Master?.......Well never mind".

_If I cannot damage you with simple attacks, then I'll need something far, far stronger._

Then instead of her own flesh being dissolved, several of the ghouls started to melt.... 

If one forearm is needed to create a bow and arrow, then a whole arm to force a event. Then what would happen once Nathalia uses the flesh of complete bodies?

The answer appeared on her hand in the shape of a massive blade that she handled without any problem.
_This time, I'm sure that you won't be able to handle this thing._

The crew looked curious at her....
She then fixed their glance on them... troublesomes indeed.

Thus she put the blade on the roof, and using a free hand removed her whole arm, blood sprouted from it.

"All you had seen is no more that just movie scenes!!" said to the crew.
Then with all her strenght, she sended that arm flying through the air at a very far distance.
In front of the crew, her arm grew again

"Pretty funny trick isn't it?. Technology had avanced to such point, that we can even use these effects in live. However you all are distracting the practice. So dissappear, or you'll ruin the next movie... Oh I know. Find the fake arm and the company will recompense you all!!"

This was enough to convince the crew that dispersed looking for the spot where the arm would had landed.
Yet they didn't realize that the supernatural strenght of this person allowed her to send that arm practically several kilometers from them. 
Still they dispersed looking between the buildings, hence leaving the field clear.

_Hope that works, I really don't want to kill them, unless it is to eat_

Then again she lifted the black blade she created then looked at Herakles.

"How strong against magic you are?" said the woman.

"Caster!, come on now!" continued while lifting two fingers as a signal, at the same moment her red eyes turned yellow while looking at Herakles.

Then right behind Herakles, the figure covered by red clothes appeared. At the same moment Nathalia jumped from the rooftop straight against Herakles ready to slash him with her new blade.
And for unknown reasons, four more Nathalia appeared surrounding Herakles, all of them wielding black blades, then all of them attacked, leaving no unscatted spot.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

Herakles was much faster, with his A rank agility, and he instinctively knew he was being attacked from each side at once. So his body a blow of motion, he blocked one attack  with his right foot, and blocked another with each hand while gripping the final blade between his teeth, biting hard enough to stop the blade but not break it. He believed that  he could have simply stood there and taken the blows directly without harm,  but he didn't want to run his new clothes. 

"I'm not sure how strong I am against Magic." He admitted, "I've been told that I have A rank Mana, but I never bothered with learning magic while I was alive."

Herakles kept was watch for an attack from Caster. He would need to be able to react quickly.


----------



## Ice (Apr 30, 2013)

Nero stood up. His contacts had just alerted him of an ongoing battle between two unknowns, possibly Servants. From the descriptions, it sounded like Herakles and the bitch from the other night was there. A good opportunity to take out either of them. He called out to Saber, "Saber, time to go."

He walked out of his room, looking towards Jimmy. "I've recieved word of an ongoing battle. Lets see if we can benefit from it."


----------



## Asune (Apr 30, 2013)

*Mystic Eyes of Enchantment*

The corpse of another whole zombie was erased, apparently this blade was more expensive that just an arm.

Forced event... This attack will surely destroy your throat, and then Caster, no, Nathalia behind Herakles slashed the blade that was the true one right at his throat.

Of course all this sequence of moves had an explanation... a simple lie based on her eyes, Mystic eyes of Enchantment.

Before anything she fixed her eyes on Herakles, the ones turned gold. Then she called Caster, but she lifted two fingers. The silent servant in spirit form understood this message as _Do not show yourself_.

After that, using her illusion skills forced a fake Caster and fake copies of Nathalia, this all accompanied by fake perceptions. Hence even the eeling of his blade caught by his teeth was a big lie.

And these eyes showed once again in another place.
It was a military base, and Lenneth silently covered the presence of herself and her companions, allowing them to safely enter into the base.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 30, 2013)

Jimmy grins and agreed, standing up. This war is something I chose on my own, I have to see it through, Jimmy thought. I have Lancer as my Lance... There is nothing I shouldn't be able to pierce.

_"Do you have any backpacks as well as any handguns or other weapons"_ Jimmy asked.

Lancer now was standing next to the window, glancing at the moon.


----------



## Crimson King (Apr 30, 2013)

The cloaked figure moved through the crowd. This was no place to fight. Too many people would have to die to conceal the war. Yet, Assassin openly broke the rules. This would require extreme countermeasures. Walking up to Assassin, Ruler identified all the Masters and Servants in the area. This ability was tricky. One wrong move and everyone here could die. Still, to conceal the war, it was worth the risk. Ruler spoke, and the world changed.

"
̴̵̸͡ ̷͟͏ ̡̡ ̡̕͢͏͘Ţ̛̀͟è̢n̴̡͟ ͏̢͜͜t҉͏̶̧h̷̨͢ò̴u͏̴̛͡͞s͟͟͞a҉̴͜͟ǹ̷͏͡d̵̵̴̸͞ ̨̀m͏̛́͘͠į̛͝҉̀l͝e͏͞͏s̵ ̨s̡h̶́͏e̵̸͘͠ ̕r̵̡̕͠ớ̷d̨̛͠ę̸̴̸ ͜͢͞i̕҉͞҉n̷̷ ̨̡̛͟w͟͡͝á̶̧̡r̸̡̡͘͠,̴͘͢ ͏̴͟͢C̸̶̛͢͠r̢҉̴͘͞ǫ̕s͏s͏̛̀i̵ń̛͝ģ̀͜ ̡҉̷̢͜ṕ̸͘͝a̶̢̧ş̴̷͟͟ś͘e̵͟ş̷̵͢͝ ̕͝͝a͏͜n̸̡̛̛̕d̷̀͢҉ ̀͘͘m̀͜͟͠ờ̴̶u҉̸̡ņ̵t̴̛͡á͟͢į͏̵n̢̛s̛̀ ҉҉̸͝á̡̡͜͝s̸̡̕ ̸̛͢͟͞i͏͏f̵̡͠͝ ͏̕͠o҉̶ǹ͟ ̧̡̕͘á̧҉̵͟ ̴̡҉͘͟w̴̡ì̸̸̷ņ̶͝ģ҉̷̡͡.́͘
͞͏̵̵͢ ̡̀ ҉̸ ̴̀͝ ̡͞͠Ò́̕͜n͜͢͠҉͜ ̧̛͢͠t̵́͝h҉̷̵͡ȩ̀͡ ̢ǹ̡͘o̷̡ŕ̕͠t͠ḩ̵̡͘͝e̷̢̡͢͝r̷͡n̵̛̛͞͞ ̡̢͠͏ą͝i̵͞͠r̷̨̧̀͠ ̡̢́̀c̵̸o̧͡͏̢ḿ̧̢͢͡ȩ͘͟͠s̶̷̢͢ ̸͟t̀͡h̨̀͜e҉҉̸ ̸̢s̷̛͞e͟͏͏n͢҉t͟͡͏r͜͝͏͢͠y̢̢͢͟'̷̨͢͢͡s̷̨͢ ̴͟͡g͏̨̨̀ǫ̵n̷͡g̸̶̴̢͜,̶̨͢͝͞ ̛̕̕͢C̀o̶l͘͝d̸̢̀͟ ̶̕͜l͢͏į̨҉̛g͡h̸̡̛͟͟t́͢͟͜͞ ҉͡͏͜s͠͝h҉̵͏i̴͞ń̡͘͢e͜҉͜͝s̀͡ ̢͏ǫ̸̨̀ń̵͞͞ ̧̧͘h̸͏͡e̵҉ŗ̸́͢ ͝c̴̛͠͠òa̢͘͜͝҉t͠ ̧̀́͜o̷͝f̡͝ ͜͞͏͘͞s̸͠t̶̶̕͜e̶̸̕è̡l҉̷.̴̢̧͞
͢ ́͡ ̵̨̨ ͝ ҉͏T͘͜h҉҉̕͡ę̸́́́ ̷̧̢͠͝g̸̶̀͠ę̕ń̡̨̕e̴̢̕r͢͞ą͏l̸̀͝ ͘҉̵͜͠d̸̡̀e̕͞a̶͝d̴̡́͟͡ ̸́͜͟͝a̶҉͏͞f͜t́́͘e҉̧̛r͘͜ ̕͞á̵ ̵́͡h̀͘͝͠u̵͠͠n͏̶d̡̛̛̕͞r̶̶͜èd̢̡͟ ̷̢͢b̧͜҉a̢̕͏͝t̸̴̢́͜t̶̷͘͟͞l͏̧́ȩ̸̵s̴͜,͞҉͜͞ ҉̵̶T͝͏h̀́̀͞é̴҉́ ̶̧́w̡̢͘͞à͟r̡͞r͜͜͡i̵̴͘͢͠o̸͘r͜͏s̨͜͡͡ ̵̨r͢͞҉̀͘ȩ̡̢̛͟ţ́͡ú̷̢҉̕r̷̕͝͡n̶̛͟͟ ̴̧̡̡҉a̷̸̧f̷͟͢t͟e̴̵͢͜r̸̢ ̧͟t̸̕͟ę̢̢́ń́̕͡ ̧͜y͘͝e͟͝a̶͡r̴̶̢̛̀s̴͘̕͏.̧͘͏͞͡
̴̀͡ ̸̀̀ ̧̀͘͢͝ ̶̛̕ ̴͞͏T̶̛́͠h͘҉҉͝ę̀y̸ ̨̕͡r̛͠͏͢͏e̸̢͘͘t̴͡ų̴̷͝r̷̷n̶̷͟ ̵̛t̴̀͡o̴̕ ͠s̛͢͜e̸̵͏e͏҉̶ ̶̵̕͢͢t̴h̷́͠e̶̴͟͠ ̧҉́͟͢S̷̸͜҉ǫ̵̶̨͟n҉͜ ̢̧̨͢҉o͘͜͟͜f̷̡̀͠͞ ͢H̸̢́ę̷̶͢͞a̶͜͡v̵̡̡͢e̷̛҉̷n̛͠͏,͟͏͝ ̢̕͝W̢͢ḩ̶̶̨o̸҉ ̶̵̨͝s̶̀i͘͝t͘͟͞͡҉ş̷͞ ̕͟í̕͢͢n̨̕͟ ̵͘͏t̕͟͠h̷̸͟e̷͜͢͞ ̶̕͝H̶̡̨҉̷a̧̛͏l̵̡̕͞l̵҉̧ ̕͡͏̕o̸̶̶̡͟f̢̕͟͢ ̛̛B҉̕͝r͘͟͜͞i͟͏̢́͢l̢͝ļ̴̀͢i̧̧͘ą̢̧͜ǹ̷̢̛͡c͜͟͝è̡̕.̷̡̡͟
"

The crowd vanished. To be more precise, the crowd stay in place, watching an illusion. The ones that disappeared were the Servants and Masters. No longer were they on Earth. They were now in a Reality Marble called



 T̊́̆̑͋̔͛ͦ̉̃̃ͤ̊̐͆̄̊͑̚͝͏̤̩̞̤̰̺̖̠h̨̛̖̠͕͎̪͇̣̟̝͉͇͈̑̈́ͧ̐͌̓̐̆ͨ̂̑̀̏̄̍̒͒́̕͘ͅȩ̼̲̮̮̞̘̮͎̝̥̪̞ͫ͆̀̅̽͢͠ͅ ̧̈̎̇̽̌ͧ҉̷̖̝̩̥̼̙͞B̿̂̈́̒ͩ́҉̭̭̰͎͔͍̞͍̫̬̤̥̠͇͔̱a̸ͬ̑̿̓̏ͨ͂̔͛̾̃̒ͯ̋҉̫̟͖̞͚̗̠̬͇̀̕ͅl̷̫̺͙̪̗̜͉̻̯̮̤͓͈̘̆̇̍ͥ͋ͩ͗̈́ͮͯ́̚͟l̵̜͓͔̜̭̟̻͙̹̱͚̞̥͕̤̤͒͋̀ͮ̏͂̿̈̄̂̀ͥ̽̕͡͝a̷͋͗͑̅ͧͥͧ̎̍̾҉͟͠͏͔̪͍͓̱̻͇͇̦̠̬̦ͅḏ̜̪̦̱̬̗̪̤̘̰͆ͮͮͯ͌̂ͩ͌͐̄̄ͪͩ̈́́̇͛̿͘͢͠ͅ



The was Ruler's Reality Marble. An empty grass field. No, not empty. There was grass, but there was also the soldiers. Each one looked the same. Wearing heavy armor and mounted on large steed, they aimed their spears at Assassin. 




The warriors formed a ring 500 meters in radius around Assassin and the others. Behind these warriors were thousands of others, each one identical. They spoke as one,  their voice booming through the whole Reality Marble.
"You have exposed magic to humans. I will only give you one chance to live. Fight the Servants gathered here. If you can survive, I will let you live."


----------



## Ice (Apr 30, 2013)

Nero smiled at Jimmy's request. A man after his own heart. He walked over to a section in the wall. Pushing a brick at one side, the entire section moved inwards, and pulling apart into two, leaving an open compartment in the open. Inside lay rows and rows of guns, all of different make and caliber. "I don't have a backpack but I sure as hell ain't running out of guns. Take a pick."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2013)

"You misunderstand Ruler. I was simply enjoying myself while this Dark Apostille harlot and her Servant attacked me and the people nearby. They think this a TV show!" Then again, part of him wanted a fight, "But if you insist, I'll be glad to show you how weak your pussy soldiers are."

Herakles was surprised at the cut on his throat, but it was not a fatal injury. In fact the wound appeared to regenerate closed on it's own within a few  seconds. If she wanted to kill Herakles, she would have to do it outright. He smiled as he saw the multitude of illusions stretch before him. Had he been summoned as a Berserker he would not have been able to distinguish his targets so well, but as an Assassin he retained his sharp  intellect.  He knew they couldn't all be real, despite what his instincts were telling him. Herakles smirked, two could play that game. 

As an Assassin, Herakles had been giving the ability of presence concealment. He vanished from sight completely and his presence became nigh impossible to detect. His  gamble had two possible pay-offs. Either they would be unable to determine his position, which would allow him to track them down, or  they would be attack him and reveal their position among the fakes. Either way this would make for an entertaining hunt.

He knew Ruler could detect him. A sword appeared in Assassin's right hand that was to heavy to be wielded by a mortal man if he used two hands  to lift it. In his left appeared a shield that was large enough  to deflect blows to this whole body. His presence still concealed. Now to see who would make what move.


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

The soldiers stood their ground, perfectly disciplined. The location of Assassin was known, but it was not Ruler's place to attack Assassin. Ruler would only engage if Assassin attacked first. This fight was for the Servants and Masters gathered.


----------



## Byrd (May 1, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero smiled at Jimmy's request. A man after his own heart. He walked over to a section in the wall. Pushing a brick at one side, the entire section moved inwards, and pulling apart into two, leaving an open compartment in the open. Inside lay rows and rows of guns, all of different make and caliber. "I don't have a backpack but I sure as hell ain't running out of guns. Take a pick."



Jimmy proceed to get two desert eagles and assault rifle. He strap the assault rifle equipped with an grenade launcher on it, on his back and place the two desert eagles on his sides. That was all that He needed. Jimmy then gets some ammo, loads up the weapons. He was ready.

_"All set"_ Jimmy said, giving Nero the thumbs up.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2013)

With his shield raised Herakles charged the center of Ruler's ranks shields raised. As he reached into Melee range he pushed forward with his shield to perform an arcing shield bash that with enough force to send the men in the front flying 20 meters into the air. The blow  was followed by a cleaving sword stirke that would hit the disoriented soliders in the second ranks (disoriented from having the ment in front of them bashed into their races from the shield bash.) to cut through as many as he could. As he finished the swing his shield arm once again rested in front Herakles to protect him from forward blows as his sword settled back at his side.

These blows would test Ruler's men and help Herakles determine how much strength he would need to expended to kill each one.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

The arm of Nathalia melted....

Forced event, Herakles will trip and fall...

Mercilessly the black substance grabbed the feet of Herakles, the intention of Nathalia was clear, to let him fall in front of the merciless soldiers


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

As Heracles ran at the soldiers, Ruler acted. as one, the front rank of the soldiers aimed their spears at Heracles and charged. Their mounts allowed the them gather speed quickly as they charged in for a killing blow. Just as Heracles tripped, the Cavalry charge hit him dead on. Unless Heracles could dodge dozens of spears while falling, the spears would skewer him.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> As Heracles ran at the soldiers, Ruler acted. as one, the front rank of the soldiers aimed their spears at Heracles and charged. Their mounts allowed the them gather speed quickly as they charged in for a killing blow. Just as Heracles tripped, the Cavalry charge hit him dead on. Unless Heracles could dodge dozens of spears while falling, the spears would skewer him.



The witch was becoming a nuisance. As Berserker tripped he plunged the tip of his sword in the ground. To prevent himself from completely falling. With his shield rase Herakles was able to stop every single spear from hitting him. Furthermore he created enough resistance in his shield to push the weapons back and out of their owner's  hand. As he rose back to his feet Heracles let out a arcing slash to cleave the men and their horses near him in half and then placed his shield back in front of his chest to defend himself.

"I see you're men require the aid of witches and still fail to land a single blow Ruler!"


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

Nathalia for a moment sighed...
This servant was being a bother.

"You know that simple events like someone tripping are as cheap as an arm you know?."

Then her arm melted and she continued "Also the event of you dropping your weapon and shield is simple too"

Then the black substance that represented an event forced the idea of the servant dropping both elements.

"Oh! look who is here!!"

Suddenly an amount of zombie mercenaries entered into the reality marble commanded by Nathalia. All of them aimed at Herakles and a barrage of magical shots sprouted.


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> The witch was becoming a nuisance. As Berserker tripped he plunged the tip of his sword in the ground. To prevent himself from completely falling. With his shield rase Herakles was able to stop every single spear from hitting him. Furthermore he created enough resistance in his shield to push the weapons back and out of their owner's  hand. As he rose back to his feet Heracles let out a arcing slash to cleave the men and their horses near him in half and then placed his shield back in front of his chest to defend himself.
> 
> "I see you're men require the aid of witches and still fail to land a single blow Ruler!"



Assassin stopped the spears in front of him, but failed to notice the ones from behind. As he started boasting, spears plunged into his back. The warriors in from leaped off their horses and took a phalanx formation. Each of these warriors were a master of the spear and could guard against a sword easily.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2013)

(Spearmen charge from the head on, and yet hit in the back  

Someone sure likes to revise his attacks.)

Herakles' body refused to yield to Nathalia's spell this time. She felt the spells magic. The spells simply were not powerful enough to have the desired effect if Herakles actively resisted them. For once Herakles' body withstood an attack, even a magical one, a second attack of the same concept would have no effect. 

While the Riders in front trusted their spears to stop his swing of his Herakles' Cleave, they were foolish to do so. Their spears were not sturdy enough to withstand his A+ Rank strength, and neither was their armor. Herakles shatters both for 6 warriors around his front with one swing while bringing his shield behind him to block most of the spears behind him. One snuck through and clipped Herakles' side, causing a blood to spurt, but the wound healed quickly.

Herakles continued his spin and cut down the warriors behind him in the same manner that he cut down the warriors in front of him.


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

Each of the warrior parried the swing of the sword. These were no mere normal weapons. Each one was a conceptual weapon wielded by a Servant. They would not break from a simple swing. No matter how strong Heracles was, he could only attack from one direction. When Heracles attacked the ones in front, the ones from the side and back stabbed at him. This was repeated with every swing Heracles took. 

If Heracles was depending on his healing to save him, he was in for a rude surprise. Each spear was no normal spear. No, they were each one a copy of Gae Buidhe, The Golden Rose of Mortality. Each blow struck would not heal. Rather, each blow lowered its target's health. A wound caused by the spear would be seen as perfectly healed to the body. 

It was lucky for Ruler such a spear existed, for its ability was a passive one. An activated ability would drain too much prana, especially when there was so much if it. For now, each soldier replicated the skills of a legendary Tiger General. The passive ability would be enough.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2013)

(Man, you sure are cheap bastard. Too bad you didn't loo look up that Noble Phantasm before you named it.)

Shockingly to Ruler, God Hand none of his servant's attacks were at all effective. God Hand was placed on Herakles as a child to protect  him from the wrath of the  other Gods who would have wished to destroy him. Unfortunately for Ruler his choice of weapons were his downfall. Gae Buidhe was would indeed curse the user so that their wounds  would never heal. However it is Merely a Rank B Noble Phantasm, and as such it was unable to penetrate the God Hand or do damage to Herakles at all.

Noticing this, that his enemies attacks were having no effect on him

His strenght really was enough to shatter the spears of his enemies as well as the men who held them. And shattered they were without inflicting so much as one serious wound on Assassin.

 "You'll have to do better than that Ruler!"



(Rank: B. Read it and weep)


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> (Man, you sure are cheap bastard. Too bad you didn't loo look up that Noble Phantasm before you named it.)
> 
> Shockingly to Ruler, God Hand none of his servant's attacks were at all effective. God Hand was placed on Herakles as a child to protect  him from the wrath of the  other Gods who would have wished to destroy him. Unfortunately for Ruler his choice of weapons were his downfall. Gae Buidhe was would indeed curse the user so that their wounds  would never heal. However it is Merely a Rank B Noble Phantasm, and as such it was unable to penetrate the God Hand or do damage to Herakles at all.
> 
> ...



_Ah, he's fallen for it._

While a Noble Phantasm did have its own rank, a Heroic Spirit had its own ranks as well. When one failed, the other made up for it. This was such a case. The A ranked strength of Ruler allowed Gae Buidhe to penetrate godhand, resulting in a wound for each strike.

Each time Heracles stuck back, the soldiers parried the blow, redirecting the attack into the ground while striking back.

Update:
Zhao Zilong was one of the Tiger Generals of Shu. Known for his skills in battle and abilities as a general, ̸̝̰̠̳̟͐̈́Zͯ̓̑ͫ̐҉ḫ̝̖͇ͩ̒̿ȃ̮̉ͯ̓̇̉̕o̙̩͓̱ͮ͋̍ͅ ̹Z̜͇͖̝̹̈́͟ͅĩ̆ͨ͋̾͡lͣ͗̈̉̔̆̆͏̞̝̤o̷̻̭̬̥͒n̢̻̑ͯg̛͒̑ͤ͆̾ ͕̱̥̃̂͒w̷̫̩̅̂ͭả̹̩̪͆̍̚͞s̲̞͉͚̈͂ ̡̙͍͙̔̇̃ͯͧ̿o͔̙͙̮̤͙ͩ̌͌̌n̬͕̟̥͖͍̯ͤ̿̈́ẻ̆ ̺̣̜͖̻̱̭̑̑ͬ͊͛̅o͚͖̟ͣf̤͈͙̺͙͉̩̌̽̃̎̃͑͘ ͍͎̿́ͬͩ͛t̨̖̝͊̎̑̈͊h̳̭͔̦̲e̞̠̩͚͙̍͌̌ ̆ͪ̀͊͏͉̹͚m͖̭͙̰͎͚͝o͆̅͂s͍̣̫̳̲̄t̨͚̲̓ͩ̔̄ ̭̮͎̩̝̲̊sͨ̽̈u̳̘͔̰̺̼͈ͭ̆͒ͬ̇c̪͇̖̫̬̿ͦ́ͩͫ̊͠ͅc͇ͤ̑e̩̜͔̟̲͛̈̃͗̄ͬͯsͦ̽͐ͬͪs̛̩̫̬̖̼͚͓̏ͫͮ͒̽f̸̞̬͌ͭ̈̉̾ͅu͂̇ͫ͡l̴͔͍̭̙͈̖̊͑ͅ ̵͚̱̥ͪͯͤͤ̽g̜͐̊͗̎͡ē͍̫̬̉͂͞n̖̰̲͙͙̎̈́̚e̠̝̫̱͎͈͖͒̾̃͗ͣ̈́ͪr̻͎͍̝̀a͖̹̟ͭͣͣͣ̚l̫̫̰̦͂͌͗͋̿̃s̢̭̟͖̗̭ͨ̓ͣ͌ ̵̩̭d͚͔͕̠̳̗͌̌̓ͪủṙ͔̣ͮ̂͐͢ỉ̩̘ͭ̽ͮ̅ͩ̚n̥͎̹̤͋g̐̾̈ ͔̝̙̙̭ͨ̉̐t̰̥̥̪̣̮ͨh̟̬̹̦͌̐ͣ̓̃͆ͦe̢̮̪ ̻͉̙̦̜̹̿ͩ͑͋ͮͭ̾T̴̥̻h͎͙̹͉̤̉̇r̛̲̜̺͇͎̦̋e̗̠͚͕̺̼̖ͥͭ̌ͬͮ̇ê͓͓͙͇͍͍ͫ͗ ̜̺̰̤̘̐K̨̼̙̟̈̋̎̒̓i̪̮͖̬̫ͪ̇͋ͭͫ͆n̘͕̰̹̍͌̐͋̉g̵̦͈͔ͫ̃̿̏ͨ͆̂d̩ͯ̂͂ǫ̦̆̓̓̾̆ͪͥm̸̤̞͖̖̙͒͒̿̔ͦs̰ͮ̿ ̶̥̟̹̬e̷̯̜͎͍̥̞̝͒r̗͈̞̻͍̼̹͆̐ͧ͋ä̗͖̯̫͔͎̥́͊͛̒̈́ͤ͐͜.̹͈̻̗̝̰͙ ̺̥͉̘Z̢͕̼ͮͩͦ̃̈́̿̒́͜h͍̪̠͑́͛ͩ̀a̢̨̞͇͖͎̪̮̥͎͌ͦ̈́ͮͅo̧̫͓͇̿̃́̂ͤͅ ͇̝̞͍̥ͩ͊̌ͯ͌ͦ͗̚Y͕̹̹̻̑̄ͦ̔͝ǘ͋͐̒͏̡͔̳̼͓̣ͅͅn̡̟̣͚̩͔͕͓̩͇̈̇ͯ͛̒ͫ̓̕ ̠̱̗̗̑ͥ͋ͤͧͦ͆͐̏̕͜cͩ͏͖̦͕a̫̦ͪ̉͛̾͗͡r͈̪̫͖̗̞̫ͧ̃͂̀̊̅͘r̓̈́̿ͨ̿͏̪̖̙͓̙į̠̲ͫͬͯe̷ͮ̈́͗҉̹̫̙̟̞̖͟ͅd̸͔͕̞̭̤̤͆̇͌̊͟ ̙͉͈̑̈́ͭ͊ͤ̊̑̚L̼̫̲̺̼̤̋ͬ̏i͐̇͆͋̿͏͉͚̬̹u̵̶͈̺̫ͧ̉ͬͮͦ̿̎̑͘ ̷̭͎̭̠͍̦̄͛̈B̛̳̐ͪ͢é͍̭̺̓̈ͤͧ͂̈́̕͜ͅi͍͕͕̘͈̙̒̀ͤ̔̽͝'̡̻̺͇̞̬͇̲̪̖͒́͢s̟̖̮̺̮̲͉͛̅̚ͅ ̴͖͛̆̀ͬͪy̼͍̻̝̦̞̖̗ͪȍ̟̫̳͑̒u̶̟͔̟̳̪͎͕͉̻͊́ͯͦ͐̚͡nͧ̀̐ͫ̅͟͏̤̦̲̹̝̟g̶̳̍̓ ̞̞͇̹͂̈́͒ͬͭͥ͗́͞s̽ͥ̓҉̣̙̯̼̣̥͍̺o̠̦̬̗̟ͥ͛͑̓͛ͥͫ͂͡n̹̝͚͎͚ͩͭͧͧ͟ͅ ̺͕̞̝̼̇͛̀̄ͥ͟Ļ̸̰̹͇̭̪̟ͤ̀̓̔̈́͑̄ͨ̋i̜̫͈͎̭ͥͭ͗͒ͯ̑̂͌̕u̟̬̘̘̓̐̔͞͠ ̫͚̞̥̗͎ͥͫ̔̏̋S͉̮̟̼͓͖̺͎̃̐h̹̞̰͙̹̠̣̺̔̏̍̏ͬ̑̉͌̚͢a̡̰̖̝͈̻͙̹̿͊ͫ͋ͥ͋̍̏͝n̺̞̪̻͈̘̫̽ͭͬ̌͗͛͒ ̶̢̖̬̯̰̙̥̾â̛̮͖ͥ̐ͮ̓̏ͪ̃n̒ͬͤ̏ͩͩ͟҉̡̬̥̤͎̫̹̠͇d̛̙̪̫̺̘͓̳̀̍̏̐ͬ̃͜ ͚͔̙̯̟͉̈́͌ͮ̂̎͗͜p͈̘ͣͨͪ̓ͩͯ̾̚ř͂̃ͫ͊̽͗ͤ̚҉̯͉̠̳̯̪͠o̸̺̩͒͌ͣ͊̆̋̿̓̀t̨ͧͭ҉̞̥̭e̤̟̜̠̣ͪͫ̈́ͧͧ̿c̛̥̜̬̟͎̭ͮ̒ͫ̽͊̎̽͞ͅt̖̲͉̜ͨͮ̐̚e̱̞̭̪̮̻̽̚͜ͅd͊͋͗̾ͬͥͩͭ͢҉̬͎̤̼ ̸̲̟̞̺̩̦̮͔̿ͨ̐͐̉͆̋̆͋͟L̷͍̮̱̯̥̟̳͋͘͜i̴̘͈̦̻͐ͪͫ͟͝u̶͈̪͖̼͙͚ͪ̾͟ ̥͉̼ͭ͆͌̾̈ͪ̅͡B̨̧̲̤̙̄ͬ̀ͨ̈́̂ͮ̏e̶̪̺̘͙̥̥̳ͣ͌ͤ̏̈̇ͤͧ͞͝i͇̰̮̗̯͊͒́͠'̪̪͇̼̘͒̌ͬ͛͊̓ͤ̓s̰̺̫̠̗̽ͦͪ̓̽ ̝̝̠̫̦̪͋̈̄͌̕w̶̰̙̅̐̿̒ḭ̪͇̪̝ͧͧ͠f̣̟̬̗̟̎͌ͩ̅̍̔̔e̗͙͍͕͑ͪ̇͆̽ͬ̀ ̭̱͉͙̦̰͈̝̦̒̇͆͆͐ͦͣ̚L̴̪̠̖̫̗̻ͤ͘͞a̩͓̯ͭ̎d̢̗̜̘̘͓̠̈̚͢͠y̶̭̭̯̬͌̂͟ ͭ̌̉̈̍҉̨̜̠̘̞͡G̶͓̺̖̗ͣ̀̄̆́͊̅a̮̮̮͈̩͕̝ͪ̀̉͢nͨ̐ͧ̾̎̑̈͘͏̗ ͐̈́ͣͣ͆̓̋҉̸͓̞̳͈̼͢(ͧ̃̊͞͏͚̘̪̹͔̜͙͙L̻͉͍̺̱̆̿̂͌̄͜͠i̲̥̙̙̬̟̦ͣ͘͞ŭ̠͔̩͍̮͓͔͈̲̓̂̇̔͑̾̊ͪ ̡͖͕̄̌̎͐ͣͮ̈Š̵̱̭̙̣͐̑͒ͥ͒́͑̕̕h̾͊͗ͬ̓ͪ̌ͨ͟҉̧̪̟͇͈̠ͅȁ̸̦ͫ̈́̾͐n̷̨̢̙̫̞̲̖͉̋ͣ̍ͩͤ͂'̛̝͎̤ͦ͑͋̇̐͒ͪ͐̕ş̦̟̤ͯ̏̇̇̾͑̀͘ ͈̮ͦͯm̵̛̠̗̙̝ͥ͗̂ő̱̻̭͆̚͜tͣ҉̭̼̥̮͡h̘̰̲̦͕̖̗̙̄̏̎͛ͯͭe̷̝͖̜̖̮͙͐̔ͧͦͧ̏r̛̖̱̣̰̱̓̆)̴̺̖̺͎̘̒̈͗̈́ ̷̶̢͉̺̩͚͚ͣ̃̃̿̓d̡̡̟͆͂ú̟͕͇͉̗̝̺̈́̇̏͛ͦͅr̓ͯͩͬ͂ͭ͏̱͚͎͈̣̪̀͞iͨͪ̌̅̉̀ͨ͏̷̥͚͈ṇ͆ͤͤ͛̀́g̣̗̻̼̮͕͕ͦ̎ͬͮ̋ͬ̊ ̹͈̂̈́ͦ̚t̼̮̫̭͈̩ͣ̎͛͒̂͛̓ḩ̝̼̮̏̃ͧe̷̫͈̙̣̬͚͈̹ͩ͒͟͡ ̡͍̝̱̖̱͋ͧ͆̿ͥb̛̔҉̣̩̞̺̙̳͔aͥ̓ͪͭͦ͌҉̦͎̟̜̼̣̣ͅt͉̙̃́͜t̸̼͉̣̪̺̞͇͑ͨ̔ͪ̀͡l͎̫̭̱̯͕̭̦̩̋ͣ̒ͬ̓͂̀ḛ̶̢͚̺ͮ̑͠,̝̗͇ͫ̑̾̿̔̽͊͑ͥ̕ ͑ͥ̑ͯͥ͏̘ͅe̪͚̣̒̕v͉̯ͯͨ̀͛̂̉ͥ̚͟ę͙̦̃̏ͯ̈̿̂̎ͪͬn̶͙̱̮̯͔̠͌̈́̐̀̚t̵̯͕̬͉̜̖̻̻̍̊̐̃ͭͦͮ̔ͥu̹̭̍͂̃̃̀͗̃͐a̧̡̪͕̦̰̟͎̜ͫͨ̅l̅͑͏̜̺͉̳͖̯̼̙ļ̗̻̬͈̘͎̓̅̐̇̓ͭ̾ỷ̹͚̝̺̟̺̤̖͊̒̈́͛́̉͟ ̛̦̥̗̟̻̟͍ͫ̂̄͂̄̿̔͆̾͘͝d̷͚̝̜̈ͨeͩͬ҉̼̯̟̯̳̞ͅļ͓̮ͬ̄̈́̏ͪ͊͗͜ì̡̹̤̬̖̮̭͆̃̍͋ͩ͡v̤͖͖͓̰̽ͮ͌̂ͮ̑̌͐e̢͙͕̺̦̞̺̤̼ͧ̍͊̒͘r̛̳͚̱̟̠͓͍̒ͤ̑̄ͤͨ̓̚̕ͅi̴͖̙̾ͨͧ̓͐ņ̻̌̒̓͊ͪ̾͞g͎̝̮̟̼͖̳̏́͌ͨ̇ͪ̓ͯ ̴̬͒͊̒̕͝ẗ̯̼̙̦̼͙͔̥͈́ͤ̕h̹̘͙̹̻ͧ͆ͫ̋̐̏̄̆̚e͈̥̺̖͙̘͆̌͆̎̇ͩm̵̠͖̼͐͊͋ͯ͑̉͆͢ ̥͇̥̤̣̙ͮͯ̆ͦ̌ͣ̏͝t̨̗̙̩̟̫̮̪ͪͫ̑͊ͮ̽́͠o͉̤͇̹͚͖̼͈͛̊͘͜͝ ̫̪̀ͦ̃͋͆ͬ͋͆ͭ͘s̙ͫ̑a̾̐̃̅̊͂̀͏͉̞͕̩̲̗͇f̝̣̗͓̫̾̐ͩ͌́ͯͪ̾͟e̼̱͋̓̏̎̊ͮ̚͘t̹̟̩̯̤̒͑͊̓ͩ̂ẏ̴̬̦̰ͦ̓̌͞.̬̼̤̬͓͌̍ͤ͜ ̨̠̜̗̰̟ͬ͆̈́̔̂̒̿̎̀Ĥ̸̾̏̒ͣͫ҉̶̘͎̹ē̴̙̟̦͈̒̌ͮ̂ͧ͊ ̶͈̹̞̘̜͔ͥ̒̇̋̓͐̏͢͞w̡̘̫͎̹͇̤̋̍̔̈ͪ̚a̴̟͇͎͕̜̤͑ͤ͘ş̯̙̣̈́̂͡ ̵̮̻̙̺̥̜̄ͯ̒̓̋ͦͦ́̀̚p̤̗̠̜̲̠͔̙̈͌̇͞r̸̰͉͑̀̂̀̂ͤͬͮͅͅo̔̂̅ͤ͗͛̔̈́͐͏̜̱̥͍̭̼m̜̣̪͍͈̤ͮ́̆̎̓̔̆̕o̐̿̍͏̸̮͠t̨̻̠ͪ͡ë͚͎̥͉̆ͅd̡͈͆ͣ̓͋͝ ̬̝̭͇̦̮̫̓ͪͫͪ̋̂͝t̜̥̙̟͈̾́͝ͅo̸͍̝̠͚͎̹͊͋̓͢ ̥̼̣̩͓̣̓ͩ̇̈̚ͅ"̺ͤͬͭ͊̏Ǧ̵̥̦̥̳͍͚͙͛ͥͧ̇̎̃̚̕ĕ͏̛̲̮̠̗̖̼ͅn̬̺̍̑̂ͥ̕ę̹͚̫̘̺̠͔̩̇̓̾̉͊͗͊̌͝r̨̬̼̟̘͈͍̎̏̍̽ȃ̴̢͈͕̱̻͖͖ͩ́̽̇̿͒̀l̴̰̰̯̊͐̌ͪ̄̈̉ͫ̉ ̶̙͂̔̅o̻̘̟̞͈͕ͬͮͩͭ́͜f̶̭̠̜̖̹̐͊̽̍̎̍́ ̙̖͎̩̳̬̯̼͆̀͟͡tͩ̈ͪ͋͊ͯ҉̳̻̙̘̩̻̩h̘̫̥̳̼̠̤ͤ̏̾̋́͐ẹ̳̳͕̙̯̤̦ͤ̀̈́̾̓̆ͯͪ̿̀ ̢̭͙̮̮͎̦̬̟ͧ͂͆̄̾̊̃̈́͒̀͠S̹̠̪̻͌ͨͭͩͨ̀ͦ̐̊͡͞ṱ̞̰̻̦̩͓͂͗̊͑a͉̣͚̽̇̃̀͢ň̦̺̫̼͕̩̩ͭ̌ͯͬ͗͜͜͠d̛͖̲̘̖̥ͤͬ̉̀͌̀͠͠a͛͌̎̀̄̋҉̨̩r̦͔̞̩̞̞̺̞̭̅̈́d̥̝͚͍̄̾͒̅́"͚͚͓̤͓̙͂ͮ̒ͪ̓̾̕͟ ̮͌̃̔̍͋ͯ̋͊͞f̠̗͈͍̮͈̜̥ͨ̊̓͒ͨ̂ͤ̚͞o̷͔̙͔̱̱͈̗͔ͩ̊͐͌̊r̸̄͂ͯ̿̾̌͛҉͍̭̦̫̗ͅ ͎̭͎̠̥̉h̶͙̼ͨ̌͐̔̆̂ͅi̸̛̳̝͎̘͎̳͆ͩ̒ͬ̅s̗͂ͨͪ͌͑ͅ ̴̬͖̣͇͌̍͊̀e̴̜̻̦̞̹̭̳̼͇͒̑̓́́f̡͉̤̲͇̄̿̊ͦͦ͌͢͠f̹͎͛ͫ̿͒̓̈́̉͘͡o͇͖̲̟͙̺̊̍̈̐̄̀r̝̩̳͈̗̱̋̓̈͗ț̖̟̗̎ͤͭ̑s̴̨͕̜̈́͊̀͟


S̯̬̳͉̗̒ͣͣ͋̉̉ͧ̀t̓͋͜͏̬̪̳̗r̵̲̱̈̋ͫͥ̿̌͞eͣ͗͛͏̷̫̱͍̕ň̵͉̝̯̰̼̻̖̥͎͋͘ĝ̶̀ͫ̍͏̢͉̹̟ͅt̡̳̮ͮ̇̆̔͒ͮ̑̎͝ĥ̺̙̠ͮͭ:̴̧͉̥̦̭̪͋ͥͯ͐͑ ̖̝͖͖ͫͫ̉̊ͯ̚͢͝͠Ą̧̛̣̜͆̏̐


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> _Ah, he's fallen for it._
> 
> While a Noble Phantasm did have its own rank, a Heroic Spirit had its own ranks as well. When one failed, the other made up for it. This was such a case. The A ranked strength of Ruler allowed Gae Buidhe to penetrate godhand, resulting in a wound for each strike.
> 
> ...



To Ruler's shock, not only did the spears not penetrate, but the shattered under the combined forces of connecting and the strength of their own users as soon as the spears touched him.

These lances were utterly to Ruler's army now. Assassin's Brute Strength alone was enough to crush regardless of how strong their users were. Only an A Rank Noble Phantasm like Excalibur could withstand direct  impacts Assassin's blows. Having penetrated Godhand only a single time,  Ghea Buidhe had the effectiveness of a nerf bat against Assassin.

"Watch as your army dies! Nine Lives: One Hundred Blows!"

A massive two handed club appeared in Herakles' hands. His strength and speed were greatly enhanced to the point  that they could no longer be ranked. Like a Whirlwind Assassin swept through the remainder of Ruler's 500 men in seconds wiping out every last man.

Nine Live: One Hundred Blows
Rank: EX
Range: Anti-Army


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

After observing the foolish acts of Herakles, Nathalia sat down on the ground
For a moment she considered that even that fool servant should be a Berserker, but she already knew who Berserker was. 

_Saying... he had two options and took the less favourable of all....
What do you expect to win via breaking this reality marble?....
As if you could.... you already heard the mediator..._

Then Nathalia regret the original idea she had two bring down the mediator at the beginning, she realized how fool would it be to do that.

She raised a hand, and then the zombified mercenaries lowered their guns.

" I don't think I'll truly need you this time, Caster"

Then she just watched the events unfold. Even if it wasn't part of her plan, it was favourable enough for her


----------



## Ice (May 1, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy proceed to get two desert eagles and assault rifle. He strap the assault rifle equipped with an grenade launcher on it, on his back and place the two desert eagles on his sides. That was all that He needed. Jimmy then gets some ammo, loads up the weapons. He was ready.
> 
> _"All set"_ Jimmy said, giving Nero the thumbs up.




"Not a bad choice. Me? I have these babies. Good enough to deal with anything in our way. Lets head off now.", Nero smirked. 

He pushed open the door, ready to continue the Grail War.


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

Asune said:


> The corpse of another whole zombie was erased, apparently this blade was more expensive that just an arm.
> 
> Forced event... This attack will surely destroy your throat, and then Caster, no, Nathalia behind Herakles slashed the blade that was the true one right at his throat.
> 
> ...



Dexter and Lenneth pretty much led the way in the base as they slipped passed the guards. They have been covered but Dexter still didn't want to take any chances. 

Berserker of course didn't have to do anything to stay hidden except stay in spirit form. Which he was. Dexter really wanted a cigarette but he restrained himself. 

He looked around at the various armed soldiers. He was looking for a certain thing and he would consult with Lenneth about it. "I'm looking for the armory." He whispered to her. "How quickly do you think you can search this base?" He asked


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

The forces in the area had already been made aware of the nature of the terrorists. The US's liason to the JSDF had been blessedly level with them in that regard

_Are you people idiots? Why have a magical instrument of great power on hand and not even know how to protect it?_

And so, to secure the bases treasures, the liason had set up a bounded field of detection for security.

It would forcibly dispel illusions and methods of concealment so long as the caster was present.

And as it would turn out, he was.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

............

"Well I don't have any skill that can help me to search for something. I could use ghouls to check this whole place, or track smell of blood. Yet Lady Nathalia spreaded all the ghouls around the town, and I can't smell the dead". Replied the woman.

Funny was that when Lenn wasn't inside of her, she was polite to even a human being, who in terms of nature should be under her.

"According to Lady Nathalia, Mister Dexter should be able to summon familiars. Do you happen to have one that suit this situation?"

And perhaps that politeness with fake mustache drawn on her face make this a hilarious situation


----------



## Byrd (May 1, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Not a bad choice. Me? I have these babies. Good enough to deal with anything in our way. Lets head off now.", Nero smirked.
> 
> He pushed open the door, ready to continue the Grail War.



Jimmy and Lancer were ready this time... with the four of them, nothing could stop them. As they emerge from the door, Jimmy look up at the night sky, dozens of stars were glittering as to welcome the mayhem that he and Nero was about to unleash. Whoever they went up against surely will fall. 

_"The smell of blood and war, a smell I know too well" _, Jimmy mutter.

_"So Nero, where is the match"_ Jimmy said, while taking another cigarette out and lighting it.


----------



## Ice (May 1, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy and Lancer were ready this time... with the four of them, nothing could stop them. As they emerge from the door, Jimmy look up at the night sky, dozens of stars were glittering as to welcome the mayhem that he and Nero was about to unleash. Whoever they went up against surely will fall.
> 
> _"The smell of blood and war, a smell I know too well" _, Jimmy mutter.
> 
> _"So Nero, where is the match"_ Jimmy said, while taking another cigarette out and lighting it.



"Apparently we need to head towards the main city area. Herakles went into public and started a fight there. If we're fast enough, we might be able to cut him off.", Nero stated nonchalantly. 

"Lets get a move on. Time waits for no man."


----------



## Byrd (May 1, 2013)

_"Alright"_ Jimmy said, as he ponders on the quickest way there.

_"What would be the quickest way"_ he spoke

Jimmy looks at the various rooftops around, he could take the rooftop route, or if Nero had any vehicles.. sure he would take the ride.

_"We should try to remain undetected"_ Lancer proclaimed.. 

_"Well, what do you wanna do Nero"_ Jimmy says while he shrugs


----------



## Ice (May 1, 2013)

Nero saw Jimmy's questioning look. He said, "Driving a vehicle in peak time hours now would be a waste of time. We should head towards the location via the rooftops. Speed takes priority now. Our Servants can easily remain hidden while following us."

Without a second word, Nero ran towards a side alley, climbing the building via the side.


----------



## Byrd (May 1, 2013)

Jimmy sighs as Lancer jumps extremely high into the sky and lands on top of a nearby building, Jimmy wasn't nearly as agile as these superhuman people but he can manage he figure. Jimmy ran and jump on a trashcan, he then jumps unto the wall, he grabs a nearby window and begins his climb upwards. 

_"Good Grief"_ he spoke, as he finally reaches the top. Lancer teasing him by pretending to be sleep.

_"Thats not funny Lancer"_ Jimmy say, while dusting himself off. He now scan for the location of the enemy they were pursuing


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> To Ruler's shock, not only did the spears not penetrate, but the shattered under the combined forces of connecting and the strength of their own users as soon as the spears touched him.
> 
> These lances were utterly to Ruler's army now. Assassin's Brute Strength alone was enough to crush regardless of how strong their users were. Only an A Rank Noble Phantasm like Excalibur could withstand direct  impacts Assassin's blows. Having penetrated Godhand only a single time,  Ghea Buidhe had the effectiveness of a nerf bat against Assassin.
> 
> ...



Noble Phantasms were materialized mysteries of heroic deeds and legends. They were not true materials and were not iron and steel. Where as iron and steel would break under a strong enough force, Noble Phantasms endured. Instead of shattering, they merely bounced off Heracles. A simple impact would not break a mystery and a legend. This next attack was worrying though. There was but one solution.

The army shifted. No longer were they armed with spears nor armored with ancient armor. Plate. Ancient Greek armor covered their form. Heavy furs blocked the sight of any flesh. Each one held a spear and an ox-hide covered shield. The hundred blows stuck the formation, but it endured. The ox-hide shields weathered the blows and came out damaged, but that didn't matter. They did their duty of protecting the wielders with the defensive power equal to seven castle walls each.

The army shifted again. Now, each one held a broadsword in their hands. Furs and Celtic armor covered them completely. Each soldier stood, sword in defensive position.


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy cocked his head. "Surely you mean your chances of victory, do not aim to throw out words like 'our chances', after you clearly say you only seek it for your own ends no exceptions. I only joined this war to save the world, if that means I have to die before the grail forms or win it to wish upon it myself that is my goal. The idea that we might come to clash was always an unspoken one, but the fact you bring it up now speaks volumes on how you expect this alliance to proceed, does it not?" Avy asked Aaron.



Surprised at this outburst, Aaron turned towards Avy. His face split, showing his too-white teeth in a ghastly smirk.

"I wasnt talking about you and I, Tohsaka. I was referring to myself and Rider. I have no desire to fight in my own home, but from what I read about you, you didnt seem the type to be provoked so easily by the taunts of those long dead."

He inclines his head towards the blonde woman, "Do not think you can expect to level threats at me in my own workshop, undead. The one out of his depth is yourself. You said you wish to form an alliance with me? You expect to die either way? Then that is fine.

'I will gladly work alongside you, I will need your strength in the times ahead, I am sure. My Servant aside, I'm always happy to help would-be heroes in their quests to save the world. It's _what I'm here for, after all._"

Rider inclines his head towards Aaron.

"Master, the spirits whisper to me. I must be somewhere tonight. It is necessary."

"The spirits do not lie, Rider. As you will."

"I must prepare a ceremony, it will take some time to prepare."

"Then you should leave now. I will not need you for the rest of the day, regardless."

Rider nods in affirmation, shifts into spirit form, and departs.

Aaron returns his attention to Avy. "Now then, Tohsaka. What do you wish to do from here on out? And what can I do to assist you in your would-be heroics?"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

At night, Rider sat, cross-legged before a fire, burning on top of a building in the center of Shinto. The spirits had informed him of the battle set to take place before him, and he had seen it transpire. The Greek Hero, Herakles, had fought the one that the Visions had identified to him as the Black Heretic, before the robed figure, possibly Ruler, had used a Reality Marble to seperate them from the onlookers.

Rider had strategically placed totems throughout the area during the day, they were infused with the power of the spirits of nature, and their connection to the will of Gaia enabled them to interfere with intrusions on the world such as Reality Marbles, and this one was no different.

Rider took out a bundle of herbs, and scattered them onto the flames. His Prana circulated between himself, the totems, and the spirit world, temporarily elevating him into another plane of existence.

Such tools remained where they were, available to any with the proper knowledge to use them, as Rider stepped into Ruler's Reality Marble, where Assassin battled an ever shifting army, and fought a losing battle.

_I may not be needed here, after all._

Rider attempted to summon one of his riders from the plains of _The Unyielding_, in order to better understand how his own powers interacted with the rules of this Reality Marble.

If it succeeded, he would summon his horse, and additional riders up until the maximum limitation allowed under the rules of this Reality Marble. Rider would not charge into battle on his own if he could help it.


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The forces in the area had already been made aware of the nature of the terrorists. The US's liason to the JSDF had been blessedly level with them in that regard
> 
> _Are you people idiots? Why have a magical instrument of great power on hand and not even know how to protect it?_
> 
> ...



Dexter was about to reply to Lenneth when her concealment spell vanished. His eyes went wide in surprise as they were exposed. Well both Dexter and Lenneth were but Berserker remained well hidden as he was simply in spirit form.

Dexter knew he had to think fast before any of the guards spotted them and that's what he did. He nodded towards the shadows and slipped into them to be out of view point of the soldiers.

Despite being hidden at the moment he knew very well it was only a moment before he was found and would likely have to engage in battle. Dexter didn't need to turn to look at Berserker he just started whispering into the air. "Berserker can you feel another magical presence on this base?" 

Berserker came out of spirit form but was also in the shadows. The servant seemed to be concentrating. "Yes in fact I can. Its quite powerful but I don't think we should retreat. We've done to much of that. We should at least see this person's face before we leave."

The master sighed not sure what to do but did start preparing to summon something. "Fuck this turned out a lot more troublesome then it needed to be. Lenneth what's your say should we retreat now or continue with this job?" He asked as he put down the brief case he had been carrying and started opening it.


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

The commander lifted his head up from where he had been working on a plan of action for events over the following few days in response to how he predicted events would go during the Holy Grail War.

_Someone tripped the bounded field? Should have seen that coming..._

The man reached over, and grabbed his bag. He stood up, and exited his office to check it out.

_Three strong bastards...Somehow, I doubt that they'd try and fight the entire base at once if they're here for that thing._

The soldiers took a double take, as the commander walked outside. They raised their guns, before the commander lifted his hand, holding an identification card.

"Stand down, soldiers."

They quickly lowered their guns, and gave a hasty salute.

The Commander gave a salute in response. And then strode out to meet the intruders.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

Lenneth stood silently before this event, like a puppet waiting only for orders.

The only distintion was that she bowed her head in front of the man that appeared, as a salute.


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

Dexter saluted as well. Though in all honesty Dexter didn't have any love loss for the military. He himself had gotten a dishonorable discharge. For not doing his duty more accurately for not cleaning the duty. He quickly shut the brief case again as a fight hadn't broken out liked he'd predicted.....at least yet anyway.

But hey if there were two things Dexter could do it was piss people off and talk enough to get out of a jam. "Hey GI Joe!" The master said cheerfully.

Berserker of course was no longer in spirit form and on his guard.

Dexter studied the man before him for a good moment. "So looks we like we've been caught." He said as he went into his pocket and retrieved his pack of cigarettes (3 left)


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

"Good to meet you, Gentlemen...and Lady. My name is Jimmy Burntland, and I am the commander of the base here.

'Mind telling me what you're doing here?"


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

"Well is there really much point in saying. I mean you look like a smart fellow. We are some strange looking people and it ain't like were soldiers. But if it does help our case any we didn't come here to kill anybody." Dexter crossed his heart.

And of course he was being honest. "I simply needed to borrow some equipment is all. Or more accurately one vehicle." Dexter popped the cigarette into his mouth and then looked at Jimmy. "Smoke?" He offered the commander.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2013)

--- During the Age of Gods ---

Herakles had spent several decades finding the location of Zeus' Golden Apples. However, he could not reach the garden. So he approached the Titan Atlas at the Western Edge of the world, who had been punished by Zues to hold up the sky forever on his shoulders. In exchange for Atlus going to Hera's Garden and retrieve the Apples for him, Herakles agreed to hold up the sky in Atlas' place.

However, once someone agreed to hold up the sky, it was theirs to hold up forever, for if the sky were ever allowed to fall, the sky and the earth would collapse into one another again and return to primordial void. He  suspected that Atlas would have him stand there with the sky on his shoulders forever. Herakles stood there for several hours with the weight of the entire sky on his shoulders for several  hours. When Atlus returned, the 1/2 demi-god's suspicions were confirmed.

"Here are your Apples," Atlus said, "but I think I'll let you keep holding up the sky. The load suits you well."

Herakles sounded annoyed, "Alright, I'll carry the sky for you, but I need your help first. My robe is bunched up around my shoulder and the padding is off, so it's pretty uncomfortable. Could you take the load back for a  minute while I adjust  my robe?"

Promises to Gods were rarely broken  because the punishment for doing so tended to be severe. Plus everyone would die if Herakles was unable to hold up the sky forever, so Atlas agreed. "Sure I'll carry the sky again, but just for a minute."

"Thanks!" Herakles said as he handed the sky back to Atlas.

-----------------

Inside Ruler's Noble Phantasm, Assassin smirked at the phalanx formed into a fortress of shields to withstand his blows. Herakles' Noble Phantasm was his own body. 100 Blows was not a mere ultimate attack, rather it was an ability that enhanced his body's own strength.

Still enhanced Herakles raced the edge of the Bonded Field of the Reality Marble at imperceptible speeds.. When he reached the edge of it he reached down and lifted the Sky itself onto his shoulders. The sky and the ground became separated in the process. Herakles could see outside the Reality Marble and into the World itself.

----------------

After handing the Sky back Atlas, adjusted his robe, and then bent over and claimed the golden apples and began to leisurely stroll away.

The Titan yelled, "Hey! Get back here!"

Herakles chuckled and with a smile on his face he said, "So long Asshole!"

---------------

At the edge of Reality Marble Assassin called out to Ruler, "So long Asshole!"

Herakles jumped out of the Realty Mable and back in the real world. Once he hit the ground he ducked into a building and used presence concealment to hide his location from other Servants.

Inside Ruler's Noble Phantasm the sky itself began to collapse.

(Noble Phantasm Range Shift: Anti-World)


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Rider chuckled at Assassins trickery, shown to him via the spirits.

Spirits which possessed a strength over the rules of something like Reality Marbles, courtesy of their nature as extensions of Gaia's will.

Prana flowed through nature, as Rider guided its magic. His Dream Seeing had already revealed where Assassin had escaped into the real world.

The World increased the range of Rulers distortion, and Rider had weaved his own magecraft into it in the process.

Assassin was trapped once more.

_You shall not escape this time, Greek Colossus.

The Unyielding_ is an EX rank Noble Phantasm. God Hand could not negate it.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

Three bodies.... this creates a giant bow and arrow... Despite the way of creation, this world considers it a different weapon than the previous bow or sword. Rank A

Four bodies more melted, the required to create a broken event. Rank A.

Five more bodies, to raise the rank of the event and bow to EX.

Forced event.... "Your heart will totally explode and you will instantly die. Herakles"...

Nathalia tensed the string and fired a black arrow of a different nature than anyone before. 
To force such broken event she had to sacrifice 12 bodies...
Yet as the arrow went flying three more vanished.

Forced event, "After destroying your heart, the arrow will come back stronger than before and will repeat the previous killing"!!!


----------



## Crimson King (May 1, 2013)

Ruler smiled. Heracles thought that was the edge of the Reality Marble. And so when Heracles tried to use his Noble Phantasm, there was only one answer. Rather, one answer from an army of Answerers. When Heracles activated his Noble Phantasm, time rewound, sending Heracles back to the army's center, the Reality Marble tightly sealed. As one, the soldiers need only say one phrase

"Answerer, Fragarach"

And so, a thousand A ranked Noble Phantasms rewound time and rained down upon Heracles, skewering him and pinning him to the ground. Prana was not needed for this Noble Phantasm, for it was used only in response to an event and used it own prana to strike. The rain of Answerers rained down, darkening the sky as each soldier used their Noble Phantasm. The ground  around Heracles was blasted to rubble and the ground beneath it was pulverized. Each Answerer found its mark.


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2013)

Avy looked at Aaron. "It was not the threat of those long dead that irked me, it was the threats of you a man living and breathing. You are stronger than anyone of the servants or even I, for it is your humanity that allows you to break past any limit set to you."

Avy sighed. "Why are you and Rider so edgy, Aenys has done nothing to you, yet you act as if all she throws at you is filth. And not once did we threaten you, I believe it was you that threatened us. At first I took it as a character flaw, but I fear even after I share so much with you, you continue to be slyly rude."

Avy looked at Archer. "Track Rider and aid him as you see fit." And Archer turned to spirit form.

Avy then looked to Aenys. "Wait outside with the Patriots."

"But Aventr?!!!" She pleaded.

"I have spoken woman!" Fire in his eyes.

Now only he and Aaron remained.
"Now tell me what exactly is your problem with my and my betrothed, I would like your assistance but first I must know."


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Andyman said:


> "Well is there really much point in saying. I mean you look like a smart fellow. We are some strange looking people and it ain't like were soldiers. But if it does help our case any we didn't come here to kill anybody." Dexter crossed his heart.
> 
> And of course he was being honest. "I simply needed to borrow some equipment is all. Or more accurately one vehicle." Dexter popped the cigarette into his mouth and then looked at Jimmy. "Smoke?" He offered the commander.



"Sure," The Commander accepted the cigarette, "What vehicle did you have in mind? Depending on what it is, I may just let you take it." He chuckled to himself, "Hell, it aint my money."

The Commander turned towards Berserker, "I have a feeling I know what you guys need it for, anyway. Let's chat, Im multitasking right now, anyway, so ive got time"


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy looked at Aaron. "It was not the threat of those long dead that irked me, it was the threats of you a man living and breathing. You are stronger than anyone of the servants or even I, for it is your humanity that allows you to break past any limit set to you."
> 
> Avy sighed. "Why are you and Rider so edgy, Aenys has done nothing to you, yet you act as if all she throws at you is filth. And not once did we threaten you, I believe it was you that threatened us. At first I took it as a character flaw, but I fear even after I share so much with you, you continue to be slyly rude."
> 
> ...



Aaron leaned back, and looked Avy in the eye.

"Tohsaka, the very simple truth is that Rider and I hate white people."


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2013)

"So which is it, because you hate white people or because she appeared. I asked if you minded if you did, you should have spoken up like man and I would have dismissed her, instead of your passive aggressive manners. I would be interested in working with you, but I do not know how you will act, if you will keep things as grudges only to passively attack me." Avy said looking back at Aaron.


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Aaron shrugged.

"I do not care enough to hold anything but her intrusion against her. And Rider will do as he pleases, I would not waste a Command Seal to limit him so.

'I would much rather get down to business, now that it is the two of us. Regrettably, I have a tight schedule today, and must fulfill certain conditions before the evening. Let us not waste time on small things."


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2013)

"Not wasting time on small things was my intent from the beginning good sir, I have no human heart I am fueled by logic and passion of my inner fire. One ingreident I need, to power my Arma and to help me is the blood of a divine. And if my guesses are correct, I believe Assassin may be our hope in that regard. So if your not too busy, you think you could lend a hand?" Avy said, his face with a smile, but his eyes even if they wanted to were burnt out long ago.

If he had to die, and let someone else take the grail, he would see what this Aaron was like, if he was worth it. Avy put out his hand for Aaron to shake.


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Aaron took it, and shook it.

"An interesting coincidence, Rider has informed me that that is whom he has gone to hunt. Perhaps you should join our Servants for tonights festivities? Rider can probably give you details when you catch up."


----------



## Serp (May 1, 2013)

"I take it that means your not coming then?" Avy said looking at Aaron.

"I would have liked your assistance in collecting it, but if that can't be helped shall I leave you to finish what you are doing?"


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Sure," The Commander accepted the cigarette, "What vehicle did you have in mind? Depending on what it is, I may just let you take it." He chuckled to himself, "Hell, it aint my money."
> 
> The Commander turned towards Berserker, "I have a feeling I know what you guys need it for, anyway. Let's chat, Im multitasking right now, anyway, so ive got time"



Dexter smirked and followed along. "Well since you probably already know why we need it then I don't need to go into detail." He continued. "The Challenger 2 tank is what I was looking for. Now don't get me wrong I ain't dumb enough to go driving it around for kicks."

The master leaned against the nearest wall. "You can say its for a project I have in mind." Dexter pointed at Berserker and Lenneth. "As you can see I don't have the best help. So I need to arm myself."


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

"Damn... this is tiring..." whispered Nathalia while letting her body to fall to the ground, of course she didn't fainted, yet her body was too tense... perhaps she would have to just destroy it.... _Naaa, that's painful_.

She fired a very strong magical arrow that cost her around 15 corpses of the mercenaries, and also a notorious expenditure of mana, hence know she felt a bit tired. But not only that, despite how used to pain she was, it was still quite a bother to melt her arms every instant she wanted to pull something. They regenerate easily, thus healing her tiredness, but the pain still was something that carves in the mind. Hence even if her arms were now tired for firing that arrow, she was pondering if it would be smart to destroy them or not. Maybe to destroy her whole body to ease her tiredness...
But is painful, a lot. 
Perhaps is worst for inmortals like her, because she can feel traumatic pains more than once.
Yet once she attaches the true recipe of inmortality this would be solved.
Not only her, but the whole mankind would benefit from it....
The world is fated to die.... but if all mankind turn to become beings who doesn't age, doesn't get sick, doesn't eat unless for the pleasure of it, doesn't receive injuries, doesn't suffer in alien environment, doesn't die... Wouldn't it be great?.
They could progress further and further without worries. War would be meaningless as no one would die...
Of course there were a lot of fails on her plan... but those can be solved with time, and while no one dies, time is not a worry.

But a lot of sacrifices had to be done, just as the mercenaries she killed to turn them in ghouls..... but all is for a common good...

_Now I need to get out of this reality marble.... Huh?,.... funny, my bloodlust dissapeared..... I guess tiredness works for that..._

It was fool of her to think she could deal with Herakles by herself..... she knew that since the beginning.... but her origin is to do the opposite of common sense..... A truly disadvantage for her


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter smirked and followed along. "Well since you probably already know why we need it then I don't need to go into detail." He continued. "The Challenger 2 tank is what I was looking for. Now don't get me wrong I ain't dumb enough to go driving it around for kicks."
> 
> The master leaned against the nearest wall. "You can say its for a project I have in mind." Dexter pointed at Berserker and Lenneth. "As you can see I don't have the best help. So I need to arm myself."



The Commander nods in affirmation.

"Sure thing, but if help is what you need, why not work with me? Ive got a pretty strong Lancer, and I can be in two or more places at once, myself.

'Hell, my Lancer can warp reality! But against some of the other monsters in this war, Ill need all the help I can get."

The Commander starts walking off, "Follow me, ill go get you the key cards so you can get that tank of yours. Well call it a down payment for future assistance", The Commander shoots a sly wink at the party to punctuate his statement


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

Dexter was thinking this was far to easy. So he remained on guard but he couldn't turn down such a glorious offer for a new ally. "Were you serious about the working together thing?" He asked

Berserker looked down at Lenneth and whispered. "This is certainly odd. One normally wouldn't just give away a war machine." 

"Because if you were. I'm in." Dexter said smiling. As far as Dexter was concerned it was far better to make friendly enemies that you can work with then straight up allies who'd kill you without a second thought.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

"Lady Gosforth ordered me to agree with anything you do as long as it doesn't threat our plan. So I agree Mister Dexter." Said the female vampire without any hint of emotion, as if she were to be a machine with a pre-programmed software.


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter was thinking this was far to easy. So he remained on guard but he couldn't turn down such a glorious offer for a new ally. "Were you serious about the working together thing?" He asked
> 
> Berserker looked down at Lenneth and whispered. "This is certainly odd. One normally wouldn't just give away a war machine."
> 
> "Because if you were. I'm in." Dexter said smiling. As far as Dexter was concerned it was far better to make friendly enemies that you can work with then straight up allies who'd kill you without a second thought.



"Compared to some of the shit were bringing in over the next few days, a Challenger is chump change at best. How do Super Hornets sound?"

The Commander waves down the soldiers on duty as they approach the armory.

"This your first time in Japan? Its my second, really. Got stationed here years ago, and wound up working as an Assistant for a mangaka of all things! Crazy side job for a Navy man, but it was worth it."

They arrived at the armory, "Ill just be a second, cant have you guys get recorded following me in, after all. And taking down the bounded field would raise too many questions." The Commander turned towards them, wiggling his eyebrows suggestively, "Attack if you find anything suspicious! Hahaha!" He then took out a keycard, slid it into the doors magnetic card reader, entered the armory, and shut the heavily reinforced steel  door behind him.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

Surprisingly though, the doll, the machine, spoke from herself, with a different yet still polite tone.
"What are you doing here Mister Commander?. Are you planning to mess into this <Event>?... I really don't want for you Mister to hold grudges against us. But if you oppose Lady Gosforth, then your fate is certainly death"

She purposely used the word event instead of war, on the chance that the man didn't knew about it.
But he used the word <Lancer>... so it was almost certain he was involved...
Lenneth didn't knew who the masters where besides Dexter. So if this man was a Master or colaborating with a master, which is highly probable. Then her words that sound like a threat were indeed fair and already something to be aknowledged.


----------



## Andyman (May 1, 2013)

Dexter turned toward Lenneth as they waited and started to whisper. "Don't be afraid to like jump in front of me or anything if he comes out here with a gun." He then looked at where the spirit Berserker was. "And you remember if Lenneth dies saving me you go crazy and kill everyone....except me."

Dexter of course wasn't being serious but he wouldn't be surprised if they did what he said and if they did he wouldn't complain.

But still couldn't shake the feeling something was wrong. But meh Dexter needed the Challenger and it didn't seem like this Jimmy was looking for trouble.

Dexter then looked at Lenneth again after she spoke. "He can oppose who ever he wants. That' sort of the point of the war....you know opposing each other. But anyway Lenneth you have a mustache."


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Before shutting the door behind himself, The Commander turned towards Lenn, "Well, Ms. Pale Lady, I am a participant in this 'event', so its not really interference, now, is it?" The Commander lifted his right hand, revealing his Command Seals. "Jimmy Burntland is no liar, 'participants' can sense one another after all. And Im sure your friend here can tell that Im the real deal as surely as I can tell that he is one himself.

'If youll excuse me." The Commander entered the Armory, shutting the door behind him.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

Of course as Lenneth wasn't a participant she could not know this. Yet she had to make sure of this.
"In other words Mister Dexter will ask for your assistance in exchange of Mister Dexter's assistance. Please Mister Commander, don't misunderstand. But this doesn't mean you'll have the right to ask for my Lady's assistance. My Lady's solely ally on this war currently is Mister Dexter."

She had to make sure this point, it was her obligation as the servant of the Gosforth's lost house.


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> "I take it that means your not coming then?" Avy said looking at Aaron.
> 
> "I would have liked your assistance in collecting it, but if that can't be helped shall I leave you to finish what you are doing?"



"Please do, Rider shall likely inform me when you're done. I will be busy throughout the day and night.

'If you'll excuse me, " Aaron stood up, "I really must get going. Lock the door on your way out." He handed Avy a set of keys to the apartment, "Good hunting, Tohsaka."


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter turned toward Lenneth as they waited and started to whisper. "Don't be afraid to like jump in front of me or anything if he comes out here with a gun." He then looked at where the spirit Berserker was. "And you remember if Lenneth dies saving me you go crazy and kill everyone....except me."
> 
> Dexter of course wasn't being serious but he wouldn't be surprised if they did what he said and if they did he wouldn't complain.
> 
> ...



The Commander stepped out of the Armory, holding a keycard attached to a keyring with various ornaments on it.

"I dont know what this crap is. The Japanese are so random. Rohan-Sensei was probably the worst example of that, haha! Don't get me wrong though, their passion wont lose to anyone! Now then, to that tank of yours!"

The Commander sets off at a brisk pace, towards the vehicle yard, where the tanks were parked in plain sight.


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

The black arrow with certainty killed Herakles.... 
Nathalia considered that he may survive the hit somehow, hence she repeated it...

.....But he's still alive?....... 
At this moment she realized how powerless was against this monster. He died two times... and is still alive now... it didn't make sense. Was his's Noble Phantasm?

Her thoughts were interrupted with the sudden arrive of an uninvited guest... he was shaped as some native from north america.... Was this a Deus Ex Machina?, or a Deus Ex Diabolus?...
She regretted...
She regretted to follow her own instincts and let herself be dragged into this situation...
However the voice of Lenn in her head stroke her once again.

_Don't fear... we'll get out of this somehow... That servant is the mighty Hercules who fulfilled the twelve tasks... I presume he can live up to twelve times. Nathalia, calm down and don't do anything foolish, you had used a lot of mana now._

She closed her eyes, Lenn was ... she had to maintain her composture.
She slowly stood up and asked..

"Who might you be?"


----------



## TehChron (May 1, 2013)

"I am Servant Rider. Here to slay the greatest of the Greek Heroes. He has made an enemy of my Master and therefore myself.

'Do you need assistance? Black Heretic?"


----------



## Asune (May 1, 2013)

Black Heretic?... that name was funny.... yet irritating. Is true she opposed the church.... but is because they're too oblivious of this world's fate. And also it pained her as it remembered that other name. Black Death... A name that will always carve inside their consciousness as a reminder of their mistake.

She chuckled.... so it was Deus Ex Machina after all... at leas for now. He was a servant after all.

"Do you happen to be part of the american's natives?...." Asked the woman... though she knew that the servant wouldn't reply with his identity.

She then looked at Herakles..... " I think that the mediator of the war is dealing with him..... but if you feel like go ahead" she said.

Then she spoke to the empty air...
"Caster.... if Rider gets wounded or cursed, heal him. At least unless Herakles is done for..."

She then sat on the floor again, still recovering her strenghts.


----------



## Serp (May 2, 2013)

Aaron left the apartment leaving only Aenys somewhere in another room and Avy left standing there.

"Aenys! I going out, mind yourself."

Avy had to get there quick, he where exactly he did not know. "Couthon!" Avy shouted.

"Yes master of Insanity!" Couthon said as he appeared from the shadows.

"Do you know where Archer and Rider are?" Avy asked.

Couthon nodded his head. "The way of shadows reveals all!" He said if he had a proper mouth it could be smiling.

"Very well." Avy said as he plunged one of the nails into Couthon's shoulder, the patriot screamed as Avy held one of the other nails, then he removed the nail out of his patriots shoulder.

"I'm sorry I had to do that, but I needed your mutant mana." Avy said with no real apology in his voice. 

Couthon whimpered in acceptance. And Avy spread his arms and did what he promised not to overdo, a flash of light, burning through his body, his magic circuits in direct opposition to his holy light, he drained the energy from the Arma and then like that he was shadows.

As Archer was directly behind Rider he had entered the reality marble at the same time, as he was about to cross the threshold, the shadows at his feet warped, expecting to see Couthon he was shocked to see Avy.

"Aven?" He said slightly shocked.

"Yes, lets go huh!" Avy said as they stepped in to join the fray.


----------



## TehChron (May 2, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Aaron left the apartment leaving only Aenys somewhere in another room and Avy left standing there.
> 
> "Aenys! I going out, mind yourself."
> 
> ...



Rider acknowledged Avys arrival with a curt nod.

"Come forth, my warriors! Lend me your strength once again!"


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

_More incoming huh?..._

Nathalia forcily stood up... she was a prideful being, despite all the crimes she had commited. She couldn't just let all the uninvited guest to mess into this with she doing nothing. Already she stole two lives of Herakles, and according to Lenn... he had ten more.

"Ok... listen up. This guy is quite hard... he has around twelve lives... I'm not totally sure, but I took two out of him, it cost me almost all my mana to do it.... He is also very resilient, if you hit him with something not strong enough it will be like hitting an iron wall with a stone."

Once again she felt like an idiot for thinking she would had a chance against a servant like Herakles.

"I'm not too sure of his class... I think he's Saber or Archer..."


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy sighs as Lancer jumps extremely high into the sky and lands on top of a nearby building, Jimmy wasn't nearly as agile as these superhuman people but he can manage he figure. Jimmy ran and jump on a trashcan, he then jumps unto the wall, he grabs a nearby window and begins his climb upwards.
> 
> _"Good Grief"_ he spoke, as he finally reaches the top. Lancer teasing him by pretending to be sleep.
> 
> _"Thats not funny Lancer"_ Jimmy say, while dusting himself off. He now scan for the location of the enemy they were pursuing



Nero, Saber, Jimmy and Lancer ran across the roofs, sprinting at full speed towards their destination. Within minutes, they had arrived at their destination.

"Well, lets not delay any further. It's not nice to keep them waiting.", Nero smirked, jumping into the Reality Marble in front of him, Saber following close behind.


----------



## Serp (May 2, 2013)

It was then Archer stood up at his full height, he seemed even bigger than before, he gave a curt nod to Rider and then turned to the woman speaking.

He put out his hand. "Aghegh!" His mighty bow appeared in his hand.

"I am the servant Archer." He said raising his bow. Archer felt something weird, this servant, he could feel as if they were the same person but not, almost as if fractal shards of a singular mirror. It was odd indeed.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

"Huh?... " Nathalia pondered for a second.
_
If these are Rider, Archer, Lancer and Saber... my servant is Caster... and then Berserker is Dexter's.... then this Servant's class obviously is..._

"Assassin?... this brute is assassin?.!!!!" exclaimed surprised the woman
The thought never crossed her head after all. He really didn't seem fit to be an Assassin, Saber or Berserker were honestly the best options


----------



## Crimson King (May 2, 2013)

After the rain of Noble Phantasms, the soldiers stood back, once again forming a ring of 500 meters. Their armor and weapons shifted, once again taking the appearance of ancient Chinese armor. Each of them were armed with a long spear. Their faces were coverd with a scarf, showing only their eyes. Their mounts were great steed armored with steel brigantine plates. A straight sword hung at each soldier's side. Their task was to keep Assassin back, not kill him completely.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2013)

"Actually... I qualify as Saber, Lancer, Archer, Berserk, Rider, and Assassin. While it is certainly possible that I can be summoned as a powerful and highly specialized servant of any of those classes, the advantage of being Assassin is that all of my skills are available to me. With all of you attacking me at once you may very well kill me, but I'll be sure  to give you a hell of a fight before I die!"

Herakles stomped the ground with his Heel causing a small crater to open in the ground. The ejecting dirt blocked everyone's sight of Herakles for a moment and in that moment he used presence concealment.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

Assassin hid... probably looking for the weaker target, meaning probably her.

"Caster... remain hidden in spirit form... " said the woman. She was willing to receive an attack of the servant if needed.

Then her both arms melted... after that slowly grow again.


----------



## TehChron (May 2, 2013)

Rider snorted, his vision was never clouded, so Presence Concealment could not possibly activate.

His warriors raised their rifles, and opened fire, marking Assassins position for everyone else present.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2013)

Attacking the weakest member was an effective strategy, but only if you could maintain the element of surprise to begin with. In cases where surprise was not an option, the target with the ability to detect you first was also the first who needed to be Incapacitated. Meaning Rider.

At the moment, Rider alone could detect his presence. However Rider's ability to detect his presence  was based on 6th sense that the others did not possess. What Rider hadn't counted on was Assassins unnaturally high speed. Rider also had not accounted for Eye of the Mind (False). Each time the rifles were fired Herakles had was already clear of the area Rider's men were shooting at. To anyone watching it would almost appear that Rider were firing randomly.

---------------------

A shambling army of mindless ghouls approached the sanctuary doors of the Kotomine Church. A hidden figure opened the doors to allow the creatures to an easy entry to just shamble on in. They didn't seem too picky about what they attacked, so long as it had meat they could eat.

With Ruler away, this was the perfect time to strike.

--------------------

From her command center, Nahri was relaying urgent instructions, "Prepare the slayer crew. Conner has risen from the dead as a Vampire! He's attacking the Kotomine Church with a small army of Ghouls. We need to exterminate him before he ruins everything!


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

Saber raised his hand up, indicating he wanted a fair fight between him and Hercules. "I wish to fight with Assassin in a duel. Please honour my request." And without further notice, Saber leapt towards the exposed hero, unsheathing his blade for the upcoming battle.

(Fight me like a man ^ (use bro))


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

Nathalia sighed, relieved to not be the target of Assassin.

"Saber... you won't be able to damage him with light attacks. He also recovers quick for them" said the woman to the servant.


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

Saber heard the Master informing him from behind. He was not worried. His strength was greater than Hercules himself. He would not fail to stalemate him in a battle of strength at least. His instinct alerted him. He caught a glimpse of Hercules blurring form. It was enough. He sped towards him, launching a heavy blow with his sword.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2013)

A duel, as expected from a knight.

Assassin did not attempt to block Saber's heavy blow at all. Rather, with a combination of his Eye of the Mind and his agility Assassin's, his response was to narrowly dodge the blade and use Saber's momentum to throw him. The attack would cause Saber no damage, but it would reveal Assassin's form.

"I appreciate your offer for a duel Saber. Don't feel slighted if I don't fight you with a weapon in my hands. My Noble Phantasm is my own Body. Whether I fight with my fist or blade, I am always at  my full strength."


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> A duel, as expected from a knight.
> 
> Assassin did not attempt to block Saber's heavy blow at all. Rather, with a combination of his Eye of the Mind and his agility Assassin's, his response was to narrowly dodge the blade and use Saber's momentum to throw him. The attack would cause Saber no damage, but it would reveal Assassin's form.
> 
> "I appreciate your offer for a duel Saber. Don't feel slighted if I don't fight you with a weapon in my hands. My Noble Phantasm is my own Body. Whether I fight with my fist or blade, I am always at  my full strength."



Saber landed lightly on his feet despite the armour. With the Presence Concealment, he could now put his all into fighting Hercules. He got into position.

"Then let us fight my fellow hero."


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2013)

Assassin thought back to his previous encounter with Saber. He'd hoped that he'd find the opportunity fight this man properly. This time they wouldn't be interrupted. 

"With Pleasure."

Assassin ran forward, arms outstretched. The Method of attack was obvious. Herakles was going to try to wrestle his opponent, in the same way that he wrestled the Nemean Lion into, whose coat could not be damaged by any weapon. Lions should be fought like lions.


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Assassin thought back to his previous encounter with Saber. He'd hoped that he'd find the opportunity fight this man properly. This time they wouldn't be interrupted.
> 
> "With Pleasure."
> 
> Assassin ran forward, arms outstretched. The Method of attack was obvious. Herakles was going to try to wrestle his opponent, in the same way that he wrestled the Nemean Lion into, whose coat could not be damaged by any weapon. Lions should be fought like lions.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

_You can't get out of there??_
The voice of Lenn pierced through the head of Nathalia..

_Sorry... this reality marble is just to strong. I probably can make Caster get out, but that would be a waste. Besides is the best chance to bring down Assassin..._ replied Nathalia.

Lenn for a moment got totally silent, thinking in what plan would be the best. Yet regardless of any point she took, Nathalia was in a great disadvantage being the only Master surrounded by enemy Servants...

_..... I hope they agree to a temporal truce to bring down that monster.... If it's needed we'll use that move..._

The eyes of Nathalia widened... to do that move could be dangerous. But also the best choice in case it were to be needed. What she feared most, was to repeat that tragic event for a third time.

_Do you think we'll be able to handle it? Lenn_ Asked Nathalia.

_It's only a final bet move Nathalia._.. replied Lenn


----------



## Byrd (May 2, 2013)

Lancer entered the RM while Jimmy went into one of the bars to await the results... Lancer spoke to him as soon as Saber and Nero entered

_"Master, you await here.... We don't know whats on the other side of this RM and I want to fight unrestricted... things may get ugly"_ Lancer, said walking towards the RM.

_"Lancer, wait... we are a team, we fight together!!!"_ Jimmy screamed, trying to convince Lancer to let him join. Those words fell on deaf ears. Lancer almost lost his master once but not again. 

_"Thy destiny is not thy fate"_ Lancer mutter as a small glimpse of Light surrounded his master.... 

_"Now go master to a place safe from here"_ Lancer spoke as he thrust his Lancer into the RM, opening it and entering....

Jimmy then proceed to climb down the building and wait at a nearby bar, hoping that Lancer would be alright


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2013)

Rather than try to avoid Saber's initial Trust, at the last moment he shifted his torso to the side and allowed the blade to penetrate him left of center in his Abdomen. Saber would feel like he was piercing through a wall of solid Iron, both as  it  penetrated the front Assassin's God Hand, and again as it came out the back. Herakles was completely impaled on the sword, and indeed the wound would be fatal over the course of several minutes, but but his spine was intact and he maintained full  control of his muscles.

Impaled on the blade, Herakles tightened his Abdominal and back muscles to provide resistance to hold the blade in place, while God Hand closed as much of the wound as as it could, to Attempt to hold the weapon in place.

Enduring intense pain, Herakles would  bend his entire body over Saber while his arms would try to grab him by the waist with his arms. He would lift Saber up  in the air while flipping him upside, and then fall backwards into the ground with a Head First Pile Driver with Herakles' upper body strength and legs adding momentum and strength to the drop.

Herakles had chose wrestling to fight Saber for this reason. It was a fighting style that combined the attributes of Strength, Endurance, and Agility at once. While Saber was had the advantage in strength. Herakles predicted that he had the advantage in Endurance and Agility. That was his gamble.


----------



## Byrd (May 2, 2013)

Lancer emerges and enters this RM. Upon his entrance he sees countless soldiers station by... As well as a woman. Was she a master he wonder, as he walked past her. He then view the battle that was commencing, it was Saber vs an extremely huge fellow and saber just got a hit in. Lancer then noted that three more servants were in the area. He grip his spear tightly in case any one of them gets foolish.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

"I think is a bit late to say this...." said Nathalia
"But apparently once you enter into this reality marble, you're unnable to get out until the conditions are fulfilled". continued.

For a moment she considered to lie and say that the condition was the dead of Assassin.... yet the soldiers there would surely speak the true...

"Until either Herakles or I are unnable to fight anymore..." said with a tone of resignation...


----------



## Byrd (May 2, 2013)

Lancer responded " Dont waste your life so easily" to the woman. Lancer then points his spear at the woman. "No one will come for your life here woman, whoever you are... I will protect you" he proclaim. Lancer then puts his lance on his back and resume watching the battle. With all the soldiers, he was briefly reminded of his kingdom.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

"I've been already dead for a long time you know?" replied Nathalia while showing her fangs to the servant.

"Besides I'm a Master on this war. An enemy of you technically." continued

She then looked at Assassin.... "But I think that this chance to defeat him, is too good to let it pass..."


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Commander stepped out of the Armory, holding a keycard attached to a keyring with various ornaments on it.
> 
> "I dont know what this crap is. The Japanese are so random. Rohan-Sensei was probably the worst example of that, haha! Don't get me wrong though, their passion wont lose to anyone! Now then, to that tank of yours!"
> 
> The Commander sets off at a brisk pace, towards the vehicle yard, where the tanks were parked in plain sight.



"Passion is nothing that a few thousands bucks can't buy." Dexter replied as started climbing on top of the tank. He was admiring it in a way.

Dexter wasn't a fan of things like guns or modern weaponry but in the grail war morals weren't really a thing he could afford to have.

"Well I suppose in exchange for this tank. I offer you my services whenever." Dexter said reaching his hand down at Jimmy to shake the commander's hand.


----------



## TehChron (May 2, 2013)

The Commander stared at Dexters hand for a long second.

"Sorry, buddy, but I gotta level with you. Im afraid Im already working with Saber and his Master. I cant take you up on that. Youre free to keep the tank if you survive."

The Commander transmits a small amount of mana into one of the ornaments on the keychain.

Made of clay, it was embedded with a number of symbols drawn in paint, perfectly worked into the ornament.

The clay exploded, releasing not a concussive force, but a bright light equal to the sun at noon.

This was no coincidence, this was a one time use magical tool which recreated the light of the sun at its brightest, enabling its user to avoid detection.

The sunlight bathed the base in its luminosity, leaving no shadow uncovered.

When the light receded, the Commander was nowhere to be found.

And then the JSDF soldiers stationed there attacked as one, as they had been preparing to do so when their Commander had gone to greet the intruders himself.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

A vampire wouldn't be killed by sunlight. Yet it would weak it. Hence this light that mimicked sunlight was irritating. A normal day with normal sunlight wouldn't reach to that extreme. Yet this time the light was very focused.
She quickly tried to avoid it, but there was no place. In the end she had just to go with it, no right to complain.

However the light vanished... and this allowed her to react quickly to the attacks. Her supernatural speed made the bullets no match against her.

"Mister Dexter, I'm ordered to protect you and colaborate with you. So please forgive me".

As a lightning she dissapeared and was now in front of a soldier. Her hands like claw traveled against the man's throat.


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

Dexter figured that was coming so he wasn't to upset besides he was actually gonna do the same thing later. Albeit in a different way.

But it wasn't like he was scared of fighting. In fact he was so brave he slid behind the tank as soon as the light flared and left the work to Berserker and Lenneth.

"No its all good. Kill as many soldiers as you like." Dexter said as started summoning something. "I'll work on moving the tank out of the area." 

Berserker rushed forward ahead of Lenneth and he unsheathed his sword with such force it sent a wave of prana at any soldiers near him. Just as Lenneth bullets were no threat to Berserker.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

As the hand of Lenneth pierced one of the man's chest. She quickly moved it and used it as a shield against the bullets. Then she charged against one of the soldiers... However....
The body used as shield fell at the same moment that the vampire dissapeared from the sight of the man.
And then a sharp pain assaulted him. Two fangs were firmly incrusted into his neck. The vampire dissapeared from his sight, only to show behind him and bite him.
Then Lenneth jumped and like a black shadow, she was now a the side of another soldier. Her hand quickly crushed the forearm of that man with pure strenght, she then threw the body against another soldier at teh same moment that recovered the weapon of that soldier.
And then she aimed at the other soldiers with the gun, shooting down several of them.
All this in a quick succession that would let dumbfounded any muggle with ease.


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

Berserker was simply slicing through 10-15 soldiers at a time. Due to the range of his blade and the prana it kept releasing.

He liked to fight but this didn't really count for him. And he found no joy in doing this which was simply signs of his personality without the ME.

Dexter came out from behind the tank with large rounded gold shield on his right arm and before any bullets were fired at  him. He had already raised it to block them and then the shield flashed.

Once again the mage spun around to deflect the fire and suddenly, various hornets sped from behind the tank. Dexter figured it would be easier to just kill everyone on the base then have to deal with they shooting at the tank when they left.

The bees started to sting at the enemies and crawl into whatever soldiers were lefts guns which jammed them.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

Continuing with their attack Lenneth got close to Dexter.
"Mister Dexter... do you think is safe to take this tank?. The enemy already tricked us once!!" said while shooting down a soldier coming after her.


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

"It won't really matter. I'm planning on taking it apart anyway." Dexter replied casually. "Besides if anything does happen it would only be doing what I wanted to do in the first place."

Dexter looked thoughtful. "You think we should take one of the other things. Like the Helicopter or something? Because I can work with either." He said as kept e blocking bullets as if he knew where they going to be before they got fired.

It was becoming clear his shield was the source of this new precognition. 

Berserker easily finished off 5 soldiers with one small prana attack leaving only six left who were left at the mercy of Lenneth and Dexter.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

Lenneth stood in front of the soldiers.... Her eyes glittered gold. Mystic eyes of enchantment, the most basic Mystic eyes of vampires. After that the soldiers shot down betwen themselves, thinking that they were the enemy.

"It's up to your choice Mister Dexter" said Lenneth... 

A small wound on her shoulder was regenerating... some soldier managed to hit her... Yet the regeneration was very slow. The impact of the sunlight mimic before surely weakened her a bit.


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

Dexter contemplated his choice for a few moments. He walked over to his brief case and stuck the shield back in. He mumbled a silent thanks to Perseus as that's who's shield it was.

It didn't actually matter who's weapon it was. But he gave credit where credit was do. He made a disgusted face at the carnage around him. "We are taking the chopper." He said walking over to the helicopter which of course had mini guns attached to it.

But Dexter of course didn't care about those. Though they were neat. The chopper was simply a large containment for what he was planning on bringing forth. 

"Lenneth before we go. Would you mind going to find base's storage room." He continued. "This place makes me fucking sick to my stomach. So grab some gasoline, explosives and anything else you can find. I wanna torch whatever I can of a place with this much death!" He shouted as kicked one of the dead bodies. Dexter didn't like when people were killed.

Despite how he viewed the world. He wasn't the type of guy who could kill with his bare hands. He could watch other people do it and it still sort of pissed him off. Though he had plenty of friends who'd killed and he of course respected them. He just wasn't a fan of death. But hey the life of a magus ain't easy.

Berserker looked over at Lenneth. "Good job! Are you injured?" He asked


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

Lenneth shaked her head denying the worry of Berserker.
Then she silently followed Dexter's command.
She went to the storage room, found the gasoline, and though she had problem to recognize the explosives, she found them.
After that she brought them to Dexter, it took her around two to three minutes to do it.

_I could just had broke a car to steal the gasoline of it.._. thought Lenneth while offering the materials to Dexter

The funny part of this was that Dexted didn't told her to actually burn the place, hence she stood there motionless again as a doll or machine


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

Dexter actually wanted to burn the place himself. So he simply started arming bombs on spilling gasoline everywhere.

He then opened the helicopter door and Dexter summoned swarms of insects. They actually formed into a live sized man in the pilot seat and it started to take off.

Dexter actually hated summoning bugs but he'd be dammed if they weren't some of the most useful things he could pull out.

The chopper took off but Dexter of course had mental link with them. He simply told them to take it to the temple until further notice. He didn't wanna take the risk of flying it himself.

The mage struck a match and tossed it at the gas trail of course caught and Dexter hopped on Berserker's back. "GO!" He shouted and The servant motioned for Lenneth to follow him and the team made their escape as the base went up in fireworks.

Berserker continued running and then started to speak. "Where to now master?" 

"Hey Lenneth do you mind if we head to the temple for now?" He asked. "I need to speak with your boss." He finished. He of course didn't know where Natahlia was at the moment.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

"Mister Dexter. Lady Nathalia isn't in the temple currently" said the woman.

Perhaps it was due to her connection with Lenn, or some magic imbued to her, but she knew about her masters all the time. She closed her eyes, as trying to pinpoint ther location, of course she was unnable to pierce the reality marble

"..................."

"..................."

But Lenn gave her the answer

"... Is very bad Mister Dexter. Lady Nathalia is trapped inside a boundary field, a reality marble, and inside of it all the other servants on this war are gathered...."


----------



## Andyman (May 2, 2013)

Dexter's eyes widened in surprise. "Fuck that." He said in response. "No way I'm going charging into a mess like that." 

He looked thoughtful. "Unless I had some sort of bomb. A bomb would be nice. I could just kill everyone else and win this fucking thing. Though I'd probably hit your boss which would make me a traitor."

He shrugged. "Meh I'd live. But hey does she seriously need help or what? Because if so we need a plan. Hell is there anything we can do anyway if she' stuck in one of those things?"

Berserker was silent as he listened to the conversation. Though he did feel like flinging Dexter off of him and through the sky. The main saying 'fuck that' about an ally in danger was disgraceful.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

"It's no use..." replied Lenneth

"We would take a lot of time to reach there, around 10 minutes if we go at Berserker's speed"...

That moment was enough for the conflict to end.

"Let's go to the temple Mister Dexter, and wait for Lady Nathalia"


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Rather than try to avoid Saber's initial Trust, at the last moment he shifted his torso to the side and allowed the blade to penetrate him left of center in his Abdomen. Saber would feel like he was piercing through a wall of solid Iron, both as  it  penetrated the front Assassin's God Hand, and again as it came out the back. Herakles was completely impaled on the sword, and indeed the wound would be fatal over the course of several minutes, but but his spine was intact and he maintained full  control of his muscles.
> 
> Impaled on the blade, Herakles tightened his Abdominal and back muscles to provide resistance to hold the blade in place, while God Hand closed as much of the wound as as it could, to Attempt to hold the weapon in place.
> 
> ...



Saber smiled. Hercules was indeed a real hero, willing to gamble one of his lives for inflicting damage onto him. But it would not work. Saber easily dodged Hercules stranglehold seeing as they both had the same rank in agility, and therefore one of the cases where his smaller body came in useful. 

Saber slided under Hercules, calling his sword back. As a sword of The Lord, it would always return to his hands unless he died. He prepared to continue the fight.


----------



## Byrd (May 2, 2013)

Asune said:


> "I've been already dead for a long time you know?" replied Nathalia while showing her fangs to the servant.
> 
> "Besides I'm a Master on this war. An enemy of you technically." continued
> 
> She then looked at Assassin.... "But I think that this chance to defeat him, is too good to let it pass..."



Lancer then glared at Nathalia in such a manner that even the most feared warrior would crippled.

_"I suggest you behave yourself vampire"_ he said. 

He then takes his spear from his back and points it directly in the face of the vampire. _"Now quiet and watch the match" _


----------



## Serp (May 2, 2013)

Archer agreed with the rest he would wait to watch the match and see what this man, Assassin now that he was not fighting him, he could feel the parallels.

"Sit my fellow Servants and Masters!" Archer spoke, before punching the ground forcing juts of rock to rise up and make what seemed like a make shift pew, for them to sit on.


----------



## Asune (May 2, 2013)

_I see... so this is Lancer..._ thought Nathalia after watching the spear.
_Honestly won't like to make this man my enemy..... 
_
Rocks popped out as seatings...

"My, my, aren't you nice?" said Nathalia while taking a seat.

She looked around at all the other servants, many were great warriors who fought for their countries and beliefs.....

_Funny,.... all are more worth than you Caster..._ thought the woman


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber smiled. Hercules was indeed a real hero, willing to gamble one of his lives for inflicting damage onto him. But it would not work. Saber easily dodged Hercules stranglehold seeing as they both had the same rank in agility, and therefore one of the cases where his smaller body came in useful.
> 
> Saber slided under Hercules, calling his sword back. As a sword of The Lord, it would always return to his hands unless he died. He prepared to continue the fight.



Herakles continued to grip the sword with his clenched stomach and back muscles. As Saber went under him Herakles fell backwards to pin the smaller Saber under his body. The kicker being that the sword was still impaled in Assassin. With assassin falling back he  held the sword in place. The Sword would return to Saber blade first.


----------



## Ice (May 2, 2013)

Saber smiled. Did Hercules honestly think that trying to hold his sword in place would work? As a blade crafted by God himself, it was naturally hostile towards anyone of opposing mythologies. The blade flashed a golden white, anyone still holding onto it would feel a holy fire burning through his entire body, as hot as the fires of hell that contained Lucifer. Unless Hercules loved getting burned from the inside, he would have to release the sword.

Saber flipped backwards, Assassin's falling body moving like in slow motion as compared to his speed. His sword having returned to his hand unless Hercules wanted to be killed from the inside.


----------



## TehChron (May 2, 2013)

Rider held aloft a mysterious piece of maize that had appeared from nowhere.

He appealed to brother flame, and the maize began popping due to the heat. He gathered the kernels in his hand, and began to eat the bountiful food.


----------



## Asune (May 3, 2013)

"Hoh?... that's a nice trick you got there..." said Nathalia to Rider
In real it was just an excuse. Since the moment she saw him, she felt the need to talk with this servant.
Perhaps it was that she felt how his life was a true guide... or something totally different.
Still she picked interest on this man.


----------



## TehChron (May 3, 2013)

Rider turned to the Black Heretic, sensing her interest in him.

He saw through her for what it was.

She wanted his food.

She would have none.

Rider turned his attention back to the fight


----------



## Asune (May 3, 2013)

_Tch... you're not funny....
I guess that's the sad part of heroic spirits.... as their fate is to kill they don't bother to understand others.

Despite how many times I had killed.... If I'm gonna fight against someone with all my might, I'll rather know what is he thinking.

After all, this is probably the only chance I would have to exchange thoughts with any of them, after that is probably just the battlefield_


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber smiled. Did Hercules honestly think that trying to hold his sword in place would work? As a blade crafted by God himself, it was naturally hostile towards anyone of opposing mythologies. The blade flashed a golden white, anyone still holding onto it would feel a holy fire burning through his entire body, as hot as the fires of hell that contained Lucifer. Unless Hercules loved getting burned from the inside, he would have to release the sword.
> 
> Saber flipped backwards, Assassin's falling body moving like in slow motion as compared to his speed. His sword having returned to his hand unless Hercules wanted to be killed from the inside.



Enduring a great amount of pain from the fires of hell in his stomach Herakles held the sword firmly in place with his left hand, which in turned also burned from the fires of hell. In spite of the pain, "Win."

Herakles activated Nine Lives again. His strength, endurance, and agility all expanded to the point that they could no longer be measured. With willpower  and Endurance Herakles forced his body to stay alive  in  spite of the heat which had now began to manifest  themselves by Surrounding his very body with the Hell Fire which burned and Crack the Skin all over his body.

In a single bound he moved at a speed where he could no longer be seen to launch a final attack, the sound of his movement creating a sonic shock wave that would be heard by the others in the reality marble later. As fast Saber was, he would not be fast enough to dodge this one.

At the moment of attack Herakles twisted every muscle in his flaming body to Deliver one powerful flaming fist that would sound like a thunderbolt if it hit.

After delivering the punch,  the bones in Herakles' left hand would melt, and the sword would finish burning through Assassin's hand and fly to it's master. He would raise his right hand in the air in victory and die standing on his feat.


----------



## Ice (May 3, 2013)

Incredible. Utterly incredible. Hercules would not give up. Despite the pain that was surely coursing through his body and the fact that he die permanently due to the effects of Saber's NP, he would not give up. He was really a true hero of the ages. 

He saw Hercules activate Nine Lives for the final time. His body was agumented by it, turning it into a final weapon. Every part of Hercules body was enhanced. The blow he was about to deliver was unavoidable. A sure kill to any Servant.

But Saber was no ordinary Servant. A golden light swirled around him. The Lord would not abandon his loyal servant in such a time. His armour and cloak glowed a blinding golden colour. He too prepared to block Herakles blow. 

It still nearly killed him.

He was forced back by the pure force, rocketing backwards. The bones under his skin cracking. Blood flew out from his mouth. If not for his NP, he would have been dead. His sword flew outwards from Herakles outstretched arm. He caught it in his hand barely. And when he looked back, Herakles was already dead. But he still stood. In a stance he would never forget. The stance of a true hero.


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2013)

Avy had taken to copying Rider. He appealed to his Mayan divinity and called upon sister corn and his inner flame and was indeed too enjoying the bountiful food. 

But as Assassin stood there, dead maybe still a sliver of life in him, Archer went upto his form. "Brother." He said rubbing his hand across Heracles face. The two oddly the same height. And he placed his hand into Hercules chest and pulled out his heart, before he could dissolve. Then he turned to leave.


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2013)

Lancer stood there, clapping, he witness a servant's fighting spirit and it reminded him of the days where he would see soldiers clash with each other, neither one of them yielding to the other.

_"Go back and sleep the darkness of Death, Warrior" _he mutter quietly  

and then turns back to leave.


----------



## TehChron (May 3, 2013)

_That was something._

-_Rider, if Assassin is dead, harvest some of his skin, use preservation shamanism to keep it from dissolving
_

Rider stood up from the stone seat, and walked over to where Assassin still stood. Fist raised high in triumph.

_Hmph_

A hole was bored in his chest where Archer had torn out his heart. He would start there. Rider dug his fingers beneath the flesh, and began to tear it off from the inside. He would only manage to tear off a three square foot portion of Herakles stone grey skin before his body would dissolve. But it would be preserved.

And that would be enough for Rider and his Master to work with.

-_Is there another Master there, aside from Saber's?_

_Yes, the Black Heretic_

-_She's probably the one that picked a fight with Assassin in the first place. Escort her home as thanks for helping to settle our grudge with that nuisance_

_...Yes, Master_


----------



## Crimson King (May 3, 2013)

The soldiers vanished. All except one. The soldier dismounted his horse and slowly walked towards the group. When Ruler stood in front of them, Ruler stopped, and said "The deed has been done. You are all free to leave."

The Reality Marble vanished, wiping away the green fields.


----------



## Ice (May 3, 2013)

Saber shook his head at the two's actions. Disgracing themselves with their actions on Hercules' body. It did not matter though. The heart and flesh they took would soon ignite from the holy fire in it. Leaving naught but ashes left unless they could stop fires from hell itself. Saber got back up to his feet, limping back to his Master. Under his breath, "I will not let these desecraters of the dead go free. I swear by the name of The Lord."


----------



## Crimson King (May 3, 2013)

"ruler turned to Saber.

"You are free to engage them if you wish. As you can see, the crowd has long since departed. The streets are empty. Just make sure you clean up after any make you may make."


----------



## Asune (May 3, 2013)

Nathalia was still impressed...
The servant was a holy one, opposing her very existence.
Still the way he defeated Herakles was too magnificient.
Something that would carve forever inside her memory.
She now feared...
She feared to have to fight these servants in the future.
Yet she didn't fear out of cowardy
She feared, because she may have to end the life of some of these noble souls.
All of these far greater than Caster, everyone with a biggest right to be pride than him.

Slowly she stood up, as soon as the Reality Marble vanished.
And then she left, while waving a hand at the servants.
After all some of them gained her respect


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2013)

Jimmy left the bar to meet up with Lancer in a back alley.

"So I take it he is defeated" Jimmy said while smoking.

Lancer nod and spoke _"His warrior spirit was truly uncanny. Rarely do you meet such fine fighters in a lifetime. The thrill of battle with one life on the line, as you clash with death and defeat, I can't never grow tired from it"_

Jimmy lower his head _"I seen stuff in battle that isn't so glamorous as you make it, Lancer... The death of innocent children and women. Their lives could be spared yet power hungry madmen with the thirst for war and destruction won't have it that way"_

_"I'm tired of the constant fighting and wars"_ Jimmy mutter, puffing out some smoke.

Lancer proceed to enter spirit form _"To win this war... Master and obtain your wish, you are gonna have to dive deep into your own heart and reawaken the thrill of battle"
_

Jimmy and Lancer then walk off into the city


----------



## Andyman (May 3, 2013)

Dexter and the rest had arrived at the temple sometime ago and this point Dexter was simply making himself at home. By sleeping on the floor as he waited for Nathalia.

Berserker was in spirit form and wandering around the temple. He didn't have much to do as he was lost and couldn't find Dexter or Lenneth.

The helicopter was in back of the temple.


----------



## TehChron (May 3, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Saber shook his head at the two's actions. Disgracing themselves with their actions on Hercules' body. It did not matter though. The heart and flesh they took would soon ignite from the holy fire in it. Leaving naught but ashes left unless they could stop fires from hell itself. Saber got back up to his feet, limping back to his Master. Under his breath, "I will not let these desecraters of the dead go free. I swear by the name of The Lord."



The fires burning in Assassins body had not gone unnoticed, the power of Gaia had suppressed it completely in the chunk he had torn off, and he had taken advantage of the furnace made by the hole in chest to roast some maize.

Maize which Rider now offered to Nathalia.

"My Master has instructed me to escort you home as thanks for your role in tonights events."

Riders horse materialized.

"What would you like to do?"


----------



## Asune (May 3, 2013)

Nathalia shrugged.
She wondered if that were the true intentions of this servant...
But she discarded this foolish idea quickly.
After all, anyone there had just to lift a weapon and she was done for, no need for tricking.

"My role in tonights events?... if you ask for dishonoring Herakles, thinking that I had a chance against him, then fine for you.."

And then she accepted the ride...

She didn't have the right to, to add the servant probably despised her due to her nature, and also he was just following the orders of his master... Yet she still asked...

"What are you expecting to win for this war?... what's your wish?"....

"Oh right. Forgot the important part.. Thanks, give the same thanks to your Master when you had the chance to"


----------



## TehChron (May 3, 2013)

Rider simply looked forward

"To right a wrong, and change that which should have never been."

He summons another horse.

"Where to?"


----------



## Asune (May 3, 2013)

*"To right a wrong, and change that which should have never been."*

_I see... so is someone who also regretted his acts_

"Ryuudouji Temple..." said Nathalia.... not worrying to reveal her base to the enemy.

She then lifted the pinky finger....
As if it were to be a command, Caster showed itself, covered with red robes...

"I won't remove the robes, they fulfill a more important task that covering his appearance... But if I saw all the servants, I think is a fair exchange of information for you to know him. And also you're helping me"

Caster covered by the red clothes spoke to Rider..
"Greetings, I'm the servant summoned as the Caster class for this war"


----------



## TehChron (May 3, 2013)

Rider responds with a curt nod, and mounts his steed.

"Let us be off, then." 

And the horses set off at a trot to Ryuudouji Temple.


----------



## Asune (May 3, 2013)

With the speed of a Rider's class servant, they quickly arrived at the temple, despite the distance...

....."Someone is there" whispered Nathalia to herself.

She then got close to the stairs at the entrance... but noticed how no one of the traps had been activated. Whoever reached the temple, didn't use the stairs... No more likely, didn't cross through earth.

She turned to Rider and said

"Thanks.... If we met in the battlefield in the future, I would like to met your master, to have an honorable fight... I won't be playing foolish after what happened with Heracles..."


----------



## Serp (May 3, 2013)

Archer held the flaming heart in his hand and brought it over to Avy, who took a deep breath and inhaled all the flames. 

"Time to leave, we have plans to make." Avy said to Archer. Archer took one last look at Assassins inflamed dissolving form and then turned to follow Avy. 

The reality marble had dissolved so no tricky things we needed to leave. Avy looked down at his leg, although his trousers covered it, he noticed the scales forming on his skin, his divine magic always came with a price to the gods he decided to channel. Avy hurried up to make his way back to the town hall.


----------



## Ice (May 3, 2013)

Saber walked towards Nero and Lancer, he had observed Archer and Rider stealing parts of Herakles for their own use. He knew whom he would kill next the next time he met. He found it repulsive at how they could so easily desecrate a fellow hero's body.

"Let us go", Saber said to his Master and Lancer.


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2013)

Lancer and Jimmy having met up with Saber and Nero, Jimmy proceeded to ask Nero

_"So whats the next step?"_ Jimmy says while smoking

Lancer was trotting behind the three on guard for whoever was foolish enough to attack. He saw two servants completely desecrated a warrior. One of them he happen to fight before. Lancer then remember the man with the other Lance. He then thought maybe it was time to take that weapon away.


----------



## Ice (May 3, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer and Jimmy having met up with Saber and Nero, Jimmy proceeded to ask Nero
> 
> _"So whats the next step?"_ Jimmy says while smoking
> 
> Lancer was trotting behind the three on guard for whoever was foolish enough to attack. He saw two servants completely desecrated a warrior. One of them he happen to fight before. Lancer then remember the man with the other Lance. He then thought maybe it was time to take that weapon away.


Nero contemplated the events that had just happened. As usual, he gave Saber the freedom to do what he want as long as it did not conflict with their objectives. He wasn't disappointed. Taking down Hercules himself was no small feat, let alone when Saber did it alone. 

Hearing Jimmy's words, Nero considered. "Well, it's 10 in the night. Wadya say we go get some tea."


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2013)

Jimmy agreed, as tea would be fine. 

"Tea sounds great" he spoke while smiling. Its been so long since I had the stuff, he thought. 

Meanwhile, Lancer reflecting back on his earlier days... when he ruled his kingdom. That fierce warrior fought with all his heart for his beliefs. Lancer knew how courageous he was from the looks in his eyes. Hopefully one day, he will have a duel with an opponent of that nature


----------



## TehChron (May 4, 2013)

Asune said:


> With the speed of a Rider's class servant, they quickly arrived at the temple, despite the distance...
> 
> ....."Someone is there" whispered Nathalia to herself.
> 
> ...


Rider stares at her for a long moment.

"I would....like that too."

The horse turns around, and begins walking off.
Rider shuts his eyes, and then snaps them open in a panic, a red glow shining behind his back.


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2013)

Nero thought to himself. What would be the best course of action now? He could rest and regain energy. But Saber had depleted almost none of his prana. And Lancer was still at full strength. It would not be an unwise decision to attack a Servant and their Master now. He changed his mind.

"I've changed my mind about tea time. I think it's time we paid a visit to a temple nearby. If you get what I mean.", Nero smiled.

Saber had a grim look set on his face. Finally, he could kill the one whom had slaughtered so many innocents.


----------



## Byrd (May 4, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero thought to himself. What would be the best course of action now? He could rest and regain energy. But Saber had depleted almost none of his prana. And Lancer was still at full strength. It would not be an unwise decision to attack a Servant and their Master now. He changed his mind.
> 
> "I've changed my mind about tea time. I think it's time we paid a visit to a temple nearby. If you get what I mean.", Nero smiled.
> 
> Saber had a grim look set on his face. Finally, he could kill the one whom had slaughtered so many innocents.



Jimmy thought for a second.... " We need to think of a plan if we are gonna tackle this"...  Lancer himself step forward and said " just show me the path of the temple and it is done".  They now need a gameplan to tackle the temple... Lancer himself was hoping he could find the man would wield the other Lance.


----------



## Ice (May 4, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy thought for a second.... " We need to think of a plan if we are gonna tackle this"...  Lancer himself step forward and said " just show me the path of the temple and it is done".  They now need a gameplan to tackle the temple... Lancer himself was hoping he could find the man would wield the other Lance.



Nero smiled. This was going to work. "Come, we'll talk while we walk there. I already have a plan of sorts."


----------



## TehChron (May 4, 2013)

Rider turns back towards Nathalia.

"Woman, you are under threat. Servants approach, and I fear their minions are already here."

The red glow intensifies, showing the urgency in Rider's face.

"The forest around this mountain is being put to the torch."


----------



## Asune (May 4, 2013)

"I see.... Rider you have my thanks once again"... spoke Nathalia

_Lenn, lenn are you there?_ Thought Nathalia, seeking for the voice of the one she called Lenn
_
Here, here. Always close to you, hence I heard all about Rider.._. Replied the voice of Lenn

_What do we do?. Plan D in motion?_ Asked Nathalia

_Plan D in motion! _replied Lenn

Then Nathalia rushed to the temple.... in her way she found Lenneth and Dexter. Whatever the reason they were here it didn't matter at all.

"Lenneth!! Plan D!!" screamed Nathalia

Lenneth only bowed her head in affirmation, and then extended her hand toward the woman.
Nathalia then forcefully ripped the arm of Lenneth, the one slowly begun to grow again.
She took that arm with her for some reason.
Then her glance fixed on Dexter.

"Dexter.. if you're still with our alliance, follow me to the basement. Better if you bring Berserker with you. Things will get ugly..."

She didn't bother to wait for Dexter's reply, instead she let him free to act however he wanted to. They were just allies, not a commander and a soldier.

Finally Nathalia dashed into the basement of the temple.

"Caster, why didn't you said anything?" spoke Nathalia

The spiritual figure replied.. "Was about to, but Rider spoke first.."

He then continued... "I don't feel any presence in the basement, this place is safe"..

Nathalia relaxed for a while... the entrance and all surrounding places to the basement were filled with traps to detect presence of humans and even heroic spirits. So if someone were to get close, she would notice.


----------



## TehChron (May 4, 2013)

The forest covering the mountain burned with an intensity that only grew by the second.

It was no natural fire, Rider knew, and soon it would envelop the whole of Fuyuki.

But Rider understood that it was really not his problem. So Rider raced towards where the spirits indicated a culprit yet remained.

Horrifically, all the rest appeared to be consumed by the fires they themselves set loose.

Rider knocked his prisoner out, and ascended the mountain to meet Caster and Natalia at the temple


----------



## Andyman (May 4, 2013)

Dexter yawned and sat up as Berserker rounded the corner to see Natahlia walk into the basement.

He figured if things were gonna get ugly anyway so he had commanded the bugs to once again fly the helicopter away, before Natahlia had arrived. Which he did as he walked down the basement steps, Berserker following behind him.

Dexter yawned as he down and looked around for Nathalia. "Does plan D involve me?" Dexter asked feeling smug and Berserker asked a stupid question but smart to him. "Does it involve killing the gnomes?" He asked


----------



## Asune (May 4, 2013)

Nathalia grinned, then she crushed the concrete wall at the basement, revealing her plan to Dexter... 
Simple but efficient.

On the meanwhile Lenneth stood in the temple. Waiting for the servants to arrive.
She had to deliver a message after all


----------



## TehChron (May 4, 2013)

Rider arrived at the top of the stairs, he stared at Lenneth before asking, "Where is your master, vampire?"


----------



## Andyman (May 4, 2013)

Dexter nodded and made sure Berserker understood everything.

The bastard (Dexter) was grinning this was gonna but oddly enough nothing but complaining came out of his mouth. "We bust our asses all day, wait for you for like two hours and now you bring trouble with you when you get back." He said shaking his head. "Hell on heels."


----------



## Asune (May 4, 2013)

Lenneth stood there motionless, looking at the servant.

"Are you one of the invaders?... " Asked the vampire
"I won't reveal where are..... where the Lady is..." continued

Nathalia felt gratitude towards Rider, that was true. The warning was truly saving her.
However Lenneth was never informed of this gratitude, and also Nathalia doesn't have any connection with her unlike Lenn.
In other words. Rider was just another uninvited guest in front of the female vampire.


----------



## TehChron (May 4, 2013)

"You can either carry a message to your master, or perish here." Rider drops his prisoner to the ground.

"This one is the last survivor of the ones that set this mountain aflame. Do aa you will with it."


----------



## Byrd (May 4, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero smiled. This was going to work. "Come, we'll talk while we walk there. I already have a plan of sorts."



Lancer was interested... "Let's do this, a good fight is what I want now... Especially after your match" he stated. Lancer then looks at Jimmy and makes a response. "Look after him will ya" he spoke as he removed his lance and it begins to radiate light. He was ready to fight... This time his power will be shown...  The temple was coming into view


----------



## Asune (May 4, 2013)

Something tingled... like a bell perhaps or different. Yet it made audible enough trough the temple.

As soon as Lenneth head the sound she spoke...

"Lady do not desire that prisoner alive... do what you want with him.... Did you heard that sound?, spiritual beings are coming here, they triggered the alarm. Probably more servants."

She then bowed to Rider and said "If those are your allies, tell to them the message of Lady Nathalia. She is willing to battle a servant and master without any surprise, otherwise she'll be forced to play dirty"

After that Lenneth went inside one of the buildings at the temple, she didn't hid, in fact she was waiting for the servants to show themselves.


----------



## TehChron (May 4, 2013)

_...So be it_

Rider withdrew a hatchet, slit the childs throat, and then tenderly laid him upon the temple floor.

"They are no allies of mine. Do as you please."

He changed to spirit form and vanished.


----------



## Ice (May 5, 2013)

Saber stood in front of the temple. He could feel it. The pain, suffering and death that permeated the area. Many had died here, their souls extinguished for prana. Filthy, disgusting and repulsive were but few of the words that could describe what had happened. His blade started glowing. It too could not stand what had happened here. There would be a reckoning this day. For the worse, or the better.

Nero lit up a cigarette from behind his Servant. He didn't have many morals personally. But killing the population of an entire temple. That really niggled at him. Caster's Master had to pay one way or another. He flipped Ebony and Ivory into his hands. He would stay behind as support to kill any escapees.


----------



## Byrd (May 5, 2013)

Lancer passes Saber and Jimmy as they stood guarded and begun his ascend of the stairs... the winds were blowing as it seems to realize his killing intent. Each step he took his lance rediated light and a glowing crimson red... His lance was sensing something here... Something it thirst for lies here.  "You cannot hide from me servant and Master" stated Lancer as he finally appeared at the doors of the temple... " Come and let's face each other on mural respect" he proclaim... By now the clouds begin to darken around the temple


----------



## Ice (May 5, 2013)

Saber jumped upwards, his immense strength easily propelling his body up into the air. He dived towards the trees near the temple. No magecraft, traps which used prana or bounded fields could affect him as he had total resistance towards them.


----------



## Asune (May 5, 2013)

Lenneth showed herself in front of both servants...
She smiled and spoke...

"The Lady is not hiding anywhere, she already escaped".

She wanted to deliver a message.

"If a servant and master want to challenge her, then just send her a message. She really doesn't want to pull dirty tricks on you."

Then she stood there, waiting for a response of the servants


----------



## Byrd (May 5, 2013)

Asune said:


> Lenneth showed herself in front of both servants...
> She smiled and spoke...
> 
> "The Lady is not hiding anywhere, she already escaped".
> ...



Lancer pointed his lance at this mysterious girl in front of him. His killing intent can be felt and his lance was resonating. It was a reaction far stronger than the one with the priest. 

"I suggest you find her before this Lance finds itself in your heart" he sharply spoke


----------



## Ice (May 5, 2013)

Saber spoke up. "Tell your Master, I, Saber challenge her and her Servant to a duel."


----------



## Asune (May 5, 2013)

Lenneth bowed and then spoke

"I'll tell her as soon as I contact her. Saber and...." she then looked at the master, asking for his name in some weird way.


----------



## Ice (May 5, 2013)

"My Master's name is Nero. He is waiting outside the temple.", Saber replied.


----------



## Serp (May 5, 2013)

Avy and Archer had returned to their base at the town hall, Aenys and the Patriots had already returned. Avy was holding Assassin's heart tightly it was very important and it would fuel the Arma Christi enough, that it would easily cure his stigmata if he got it, or pin down almost any servant even if they weren't divine.

As Avy readied the nail to strike the heart Archer placed his hand in the way and the nail bounced off his hand. Although the nail was designed to stab through anything even those divine, Archer's arms were so powerful so strong as he needed them to be, he could even resist it piercing his skin if he needed it to, it was like a small version of Godhand or the Nemean Pelt.

"Archer! What!" Avy said looking up at Archer.

"I'm sorry Aven, but I must ask you to give me the heart, it will benefit us both, I swear to you and you will have your divine blood to feed your weapons I swear it to you."

Avy looked at Archer and sighed. "I have asked many things of you, not to fight for me, but to fight with me, I cannot deny you this Archer." Avy said and handed the heart to Archer to see what he would do.

Archer held the heart in his hand, and with his nail carved a small triangle into the flesh, and it started to glow and beat once more. Then he swallowed it whole, somehow his mouth was big enough to take it in.

Then Archer began to resonant. His hair grew out longer and wilder, he was no permanantly the size he was went he was face to face with Assassin and his bow arm was darker than the rest of his skin, his beard grew curlier. He was still Archer but he was slightly different, then he looked at Avy.

"I was complete before, but now I am more complete." He said in a voice that was his and not his. Archer raised his arm and his bow appeared in his hands, although it looked like a hybrid of the bow that he and assassin had used respectively. 

"This is the bow I used to slay the hydra scores over, and to destroy anyone that dare to threaten me or my people. Aghegh Eene Mah!"

Avy was not sure what was going on then it hit him, who Assassin was, he was none other than Hercules, the way the grail worked would allow this to happen it was true.

"So would you rather me call you Assassin or Archer?" Avy said smiling, he was shocked but impressed.

"I think I would now prefer if you call me H...!" He was about to answer, before Aenys burst in. 

"I think you should come up with a new name, or just go by Archer!" Aenys said looking at Archer. Her and Archers skin tone almost the same, with Avy being a touch lighter, compared to Aenys touch darker. 


+1 Noble Phantasm enhancement.


----------



## Asune (May 5, 2013)

Lenneth bowed her head and passed a piece of paper to saber.

"Lady Nathalia will be glad to face you on that location..."

She then turned back to the building and said one more thing..

"I'm also very sorry, but Lady Nathalia ordered me to blow the temple due to your intrusion. She is ok with a fair battle, but you were attempting a surprise attack between two. I'm deeply sorry"

She then pressed something inside her pocket.

As soon as she did that, several black substances, of those Nathalia usually uses surrounded the whole temple... they were commanded with a simple event.
_
No outsider will notice what will happen into the temple_

And then several special charges placed on the temple's underground were triggered.
Prepared for an event like this one, the magecraft used to create the charges would give them the power to damage magical beings, such as heroic spirits or even more.
To add, part of the mana used to feed Caster from several bodies was imbued into the charges.
As a last touch, Caster was also feed with the mana that flew in the underground cove were the grail formed itself the last time, also imbued into the charges..

The big number of the explosives easily destroyed the whole temple, the ground beneath it, sunked it all into the underground coves. Consuming all within that place.

Yet outsides would never notice this explosion in the middle of the night. This violence was only allowed for those within the temple right now.

And of course Lenneth herself was consumed on this living hell


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Rider was in spirit form, standing behind Nero. Briefly considering his options.

_I could kill that man right now. It would be too simple. But I have more important things to worry about now._

He shifted into material form behind Nero, summoned his horse, and was off to return to base in order to rendezvous with his Master, and perhaps his Masters allies as well.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider was in spirit form, standing behind Nero. Briefly considering his options.
> 
> _I could kill that man right now. It would be too simple. But I have more important things to worry about now._
> 
> He shifted into material form behind Nero, summoned his horse, and was off to return to base in order to rendezvous with his Master, and perhaps his Masters allies as well.



Nero smirked. Did Rider actually think he could have been ambushed so easily? If Rider had attempted to attack him, he would have been shot by Ivory and Ebony hidden under his coat. The power the two guns held would have delayed Rider enough time for Nero to use a command spell calling for Saber to assist him. 

Of course, that was all hypothetical now.


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2013)

Avy looked at the new and improved Archer.
"So can you do this with anyone else?" Avy asked him.

"Well technically any servant that fits mine or Assassins criteria can do it, and if other specific servants were in this war, yes I could it again." Archer responded.

Avy looked at Aenys and she was looking back at him just as stumped. 
"So maybe we should visit Aaron again and see what he has cooking?" 

Archer looked at Avy and nodded. "Yes I shall follow you where ever you want me to, you have allowed me to add a layer of completion over an already completed form. I am ready for whatever this game brings." 

Avy looked and noticed the added assurance and arrogance he had gotten from Assassin and smiled.

"Very well let us fly." Avy said, his own morale boosted. And Archer carried Avy through the sky as Saint-just carried Aenys.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Saber's instinct forced him to act the moment the servant in front of him placed her hand in the pocket. He pushed himself back, as far as he could away from the temple itself. He managed to catch Lancer's eye just before he did so, hoping Lancer and Jimmy would follow his example.


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Rider returned to the apartment with almost the exact same timing as Avy and his crew.

"Ironic choice of words, Tohsaka. I was just beginning the treatment of this." He holds up the scrap of flesh Rider had torn from Assassin. "I am using it to create a _ēhuaquēmitl_ for myself. It will be potent."

He turns to look at Archer, now taller and with his darker arm, "I see that you did something with what you harvested from Assassin as well." Aaron returned to his work.

"I set some seeds to bear fruit throughout the day, but Rider has told me that it was largely unnecessary. Lancer and Saber have moved against Caster and Berserker, and I believe it is best we interfere." Rider holds his hand up, interrupting.

"The Mountain was destroyed while it still burns. The Black Heretics work.  Master of the Golden Saber and Trash Lancer, and their servants, were involved."

Aaron's face shifts, the barest hint of an eyebrow being raised. "Then we should strike soon, then." Aaron turned back towards Avy. "Tohsaka. I have some allies arriving tomorrow morning. Once we are done with our preparations, we should see about killing a Servant ourselves. What do you think?"


----------



## Serp (May 6, 2013)

Avy smiled as Aaron asked him the question.
"I'd say I'm to burn something." looking back at Archer and Aenys, each of them radiating something be it pride or just trust, it filled Avy with something more powerful than magic or holy light, it filled him with confidence. 

"So lets prepare."


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Rider walks to a chair, and sits down, "Tohsaka, what do you know of divination?"


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

By this moment Nathalia and the others already left the temple through a large underground tunnel, whose entrance was now totally collpased due to the explosion, and now they were covered by the night.
This was when the arm that Nathalia removed from Lenneth before escaping...
Truly Lenneth was consumed by the explosion, yet now the group was moving under moonlight, hence from that single arm Lenneth could regenerate once again.

Bathed by the moonlight the figure of Lenneth formed once again...
And as if nothing had happened, she spoke

"Lady Nathalia, the man called Nero, Master of Saber wants to challenge you. I gave him the location, as you said..."

Nathalia's frowned... a lot of things were happening this night.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Saber arrived back at his Master's side. "Master, Caster and his Master are awaiting us at this location." 

"Huh. Hope this isn't some trap. But just in case...", Nero murmured to himself. His hand reaching for his phone.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

"No need to draw your phone..." The servant Lenneth showed herself bowing her head in front of Saber and Nero.

The time that must had passed between the temple encountering was around an hour probably, and covered by the night, now Saber and Nero stood infront of the magnificient Einzbern Castle, occupied as a second base by Nathalia.

Then right at the entrance of the castle the woman dressed in black showed herself.

_So the moment to truly fight had arrived huh?.._

Then she spoke...

"Do you know?... time ago there was a man who made miracles, like walking on water or duplicating food...
For a vampire like us, it's in real bothersome to speak of the topic... but before engaging into battle. I wanna have a little talk...."

She made a gesture, then Caster showed behind her...
"Caster.... duplicate me...., you know?... that Noble Phantasm" said with a blunt tone

Casted seemed to doubt if to do it or not. As if it were to be sorry for his acts, or perhaps something different. Yet under the red robes he joined his hands into some gesture, unknown due to the robes of course....
And as many master or servant would had expected Mana should had flow as soon as he activated his skill.
Yet strangely no energy, no mana could be felt. Nothing was being released...

And still under that condition, another figure showed itself.
A closer look wasn't needed, it was indeed another Nathalia appearing over the balcony.

After that Caster returned to spirit form, and Nathalia spoke again... though it was a mixed speech, exchanging words the Nathalia at the entrance, and the other at the balcony.

"Now... we would like to have a talk.... a question for Nero. What do you wish for this war?. A question for Saber.... Who is the lord you believe in?... Is the one who created that son of god who once turned the water into wine?"

The two arms of both Nathalia dissolved, and together with the regeneration guns appeared in their hands.
Yet she wasn't aiming, she didn't wanted to attack, until the opponent give their answers.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Lancer and Jimmy searched around the destroyed temple that was still on fire looking for clues on to what is going. Lancer noted that his Lance had been behaving rather strangely from all of this... it was now bearing a crimson reddish color and giving off specks of light.

Their search turn up nothing as it seems that most of the info would have been destroyed by the temple. Lancer noted that Saber and his master had left some time ago. 

Lancer then decided to search for the one wielding that Lance... the physical representation of his legendary weapon.

_"Its time I go reclaim what is rightfully mines"_ Lancer stated as he and Jimmy proceed back to the city to search for the priest known as Michael


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Saber was stunned. Could it be? That Caster was... He could not fight his Lord. No matter the circumstances. 

And then he saw it. 

His mind flashed into a vision.

Saber saw an emphereal light before him. A simple peace leapt into him. He knew who he stood before. "My Lord."

_"I have sensed your distress my son."_

"I face your true-blooded son my lord, who embodies you in all perfection. How can I not?"

_"I know."_

"Then you know as well that I cannot fight against him."

_"That is where you are wrong. My Son is under the spell from the magus. He is forced, no, bounded to do what he abhors most. What you are doing is freeing him."_

"But... I..."

_"Your sword will help you understand. Use it's powers wisely, and you will get through this."_

"I will free him. I swear it."

_"Go now my son. And know that I am with you."_

Saber's eyes opened, his irises now filled with a golden fire. He would win. He must win.

-

Nero openly gaped. He could not believe it. The living son of God. In front of him. Reverence took hold of him. But anger was there. Anger at having to lay arms against a man like him.

He would make Nathalia pay. Pay in blood.

"What I want eh? I wished to make a name for myself. But now? I just want to kill you. No hard feelings k?"


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

Nathalia's face showed a mix between contempt and pity against Nero...

"I suppose you think I'm a monster, like those church's dogs....."

She then sighed, the Nathalia of above continued

"The only thing we wanted was to create a panacea able to heal all sickness.... then things twisted... now we seek for inmortality, not for us, but for mankind.."

The Nathalia at the entrance continued..

"But I guess you're not different from the church's dogs after all.... You're no more than a mongrel here then.."

Then both Nathalias suddenly vanished. Yet her voice could be heard.

"What will be your face against this corrupted Caster I wonder?... Black Caster!!! Show yourself!!!"

And then in front of Nero, the figure covered by robes showed once again. Yet this time the robes were black, such as the small parts of the body that could be seen... It could be said that his entire being was now turned into black.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Nero smiled back at Nathalia. "I couldn't give two whits about your goals no matter how noble they are. Also. Nothing is meant to be immortal. Such a wish would slowly waste the human race away. No one would have the push to advance further, our progress would come to a standstill. Your plans are pathetic. You haven't even thought about the consequences."

"Saber. No more holding back."


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

"Ignorance is a bliss isn't it?... I had live hundred of years just to now that the world is fated to die... even if it works as a temporal measure, it'll preserve the specie, then is just a matter to develop a way to counter fate!!"

The voice of Nathalia reverberated through the empty space. The black Caster joined its hands together inside the robes.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

"In the end it just comes down to you being selfish, thinking you know what's best for humanity. You're pathetic. ", Nero snarled back at her, "you're no god, you don't have the right to decide what's best regardless of how justified you think you are!"

Saber took out his sword. Holy energies swirled around it.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

Black substance formed, around Saber and Nero.

On the meanwhile Lenneth stood motionless behind them, holding something into hand.

Then the Black Caster suddenly moved, charging towards Saber


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Lancer and Jimmy arrived back in the city some time ago. Lancer was now in spirit form following Jimmy around various places asking if they seen a Priest wielding a Lancer. None of the searches turn up anything though.

-Outside of a local bar-

_"Damn, all the leads keep turning up short"_ Jimmy angrily shouted, shaking his fist at the sky

_"Cool down master"_ Lancer spoke gently. _"He will reveal himself in due time, we wait and make preparations" _

Jimmy nod and takes out a cigarette and starts smoking. He knew of one place they needed to go as Jimmy had connections due to his military background. On a side of the town, there was a branch of one of the mighty noble families he could visit that would take about 30 minutes to reach.

Jimmy then takes out a map which he purchase from one of the shops he visited.

"Well lets get going Lancer" Jimmy said as he begins to walk towards the direction of the house.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

Black Caster's matter was destroyed. Yet after all, that's what the Nathalias wanted to happen.

An event was forced inside the Caster ready to surround Saber into a cage of black strings...

_Forced event, destroying this cage will damage Nero._


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Behind the cage that Nero was now in, he flicked Ivory up. He shot the cage with a special bullet. And he nullified Nathalia's forced event.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

"You're doing well for now..." the voice of Nathalia coming from inside the castle could be heard.

Suddenly a big amount of ghouls formed in front of the castle's entrance. Every one of them aiming their guns able to disrupt magical circuits...
It would be futile to shot Saber, hence the target was Nero.

"Come to the castle. C'mon!"


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

The ghouls would have been threatening. Right before heaven's light smashed them into nothing. Nero continued walking forwards.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

_Jeez, they're just blowing them up!!!_

_Well then. I guess is time for the last trick_

Thought there were a big amount of corpses inside the temple. The biggest quantity of them was stored into the Castle's basement.
Technically they had one shot... But as a trump card, it was incredible strong.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Nero stared at the castle. Nathalia couldn't think him fool enough to enter directly would she? "Saber, make that castle a ruin fit for the past.", Nero ordered.

The light gathered in the skies, a swirling maelstrom, and they slammed into the castle at full force. Where the light had came from, now lay an open view to the stars above.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

The castle collapsed, pieces of stone fell everywhere, crushing everything beneath them

_Caster.... release yourself...._

Then dust, dust covered it all, at the same moment that the magic robe started to break appart, revealing the figure behind it.

Slowly the dust dissapeared and it was replaced by a strange sight.

A strange soldier, half human, half snake, yet incredible beautiful, held a gigant shield protecting a figure from the debris....

The human-snake's half inferior body was a long blue tail, while the superior part, was shaped as a human, yet covered by blue scales. His eyes were beautiful, such as his whole face and long black hair, yet his nose were just two gaps. Over his head a crown stood. And on a closer inspection, the shield he held was in real made from two enormous hard scales that were born from his forearm.

The figure behind the shield said with a tone that was beautiful and even kind.
"Thank you Mucalinda... Your love is always there to help me without any condition, I truly appreciate that my friend..."

The figure called Mucalinda, the king of the nagas bowed in front of the figure and after that vanished, revealing the man behind it.

In short words... he was <perfect>, it didn't matter how was shaped the idea of perfection of others. No one would deny his perfect appearance.
His skin wasn't totally white, neither totally black. The color was a brown, more likely dark brown, despite how the different cultures picture him. Yet it brighted in gold
His complexion was of a mid tall man with notorious muscles mixed with a thin body
Instead of a light robe as he is pictured with. He wore old, deteriorated clothes of a khaki color. And on his back a totally torned cape of the same color stood solemny.
But what would totally hint his identity was reflected on his face. 
His eyes were those typical of oriental cultures. His hair graceful and curly. Andbetween his eyebrows a red dot called bindi stood notoriously.

"I'm sorry for the lie that I was forced to conceal before, as you can see I'm not your lord. I think that this is the first time we've met Saber"....

The man then sat on the floor, eyes closed, adopting the famous position called "The lotus"..

He then spoke words

"Four paths to reach the enlightment, the rejection of samsara, the rejection of a god."

His closed eyes suddenly opened...
And he called his true Noble Phantasm

"NIRVANA!!!"

And reality was violated.... a reality marble was being formed, covering it all with a bright light that would blind even those with the strongest resistance, yet it was temporal, as after that it showed it's true form.

Behind the man, a gigantic, inmense, and amazing tree formed, reaching an infinite point in space.
Yet besides that tree, nothing else existed, they floated into an space of total emptiness, not even color was allowed to exists.

The man calmed spoke... "I'm now gonna impart you my teachings Saber"....
After all only Saber was carried to the Reality Marble, the Nirvana that reflected the enlightment of the Buddha.

"Nirvana cannot be defined, just stated at those that it's not
*It isn’t the common existence that bounds humans
*It doesn’t have a beginning and an end (it isn’t part of measurable time)
*It cannot be generated, neither fabricated
*It doesn’t have duality, thus cannot be described with words
*It isn’t a subjective state of conscience
*It isn’t conditioned to something or for something
*It isn’t any kind of development or conversion
*It doesn’t have stages that can be differencied one from another

Four paths exist within it. The freedom from Samsara, the rejection of all
Now let's deny the four paths Saber
Rebirth and transmigration are denied
Karma, luck are denied
Birth and death are denied
Desires are denied...

Listen Saber!!!...
Abandon the Samsara. Gods are to be rejected.
Just act, and Nirvana will reject your existence
Just think to act, and Nirvana will reject your existence
Any thinking different to leaving your mind in blank, rejecting it all will destroy yourself. This world is nothing at all.
Only a mind of peace is allowed on Nirvana

Inside this reality marble, you can do absolutely nothing that violates this peace, this calm, this rejection of samsara, or you'll be erased before you can even blink...

Offer your mind to meditation, a calm spirit."

And then Caster closed his eyes and entered into a meditation state. Rejecting the Samsara. Only following his own conceived truth after those long years of introspection and analysis.


-----------------------

The hand of one of the two Nathalias glowed... consuming a command seal.

"Nothing will break your reality marble. No way to escape from your truth is possible. Reinforce it with all your spirit and mind!"


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Jimmy and Lancer arrived at a magnificent house with a small garden in the front. It was made out of polished wood that appear to be well-polished and the doors and windows were that of refined glass. Jimmy proceeded to ring the doorbell that was located on the right of the door.

_"Yeah, I know these people"_ he said to Lancer. 

Lancer, in spirit form said _"So what's here that you desire master_" 

Before Jimmy could answer the question, a woman open the door in response to the bell. 

_"Ah, Jimmy is that you"_ said a young woman. She was a beautiful woman with long golden-brown hair dazzling down her back. She had a eye-patch on and a huge scar cover the right side of her face. She was wearing a tank-top and some stylish jeans.

_"Long time no see, Shelia Aozaki"_ Jimmy spoke charmingly. _"My, my you are looking fine if I may say so myself"_.. Jimmy then cast a wink at the young lady. 

_"Still haven't change, playboy"_ she said while shaking her head. 

_"So what is it that brings you here"_ She abruptly asks him. Jimmy spoke in a more serious tone _"While I researched something important about this city and stuff, I ran across your name on the web.... Do you still have them"_

She was momentarily caught off guard

_"Uh.... yeah.. why you ask?"_ she ask with a puzzled face.

_"Its to make a wish of mines come true"_ he answered as he enters the house


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Nero paled. This was bad. Very bad. He had to do something. He infused his command spell with his origin powers. With it, it would be capable of nullifying any barriers for his command to reach through. He used it.
-
Saber was glad. He was not fighting his true lord. But he had heard of the Servant currently in front of him. This would prove a challenge to overcome.

Then he heard Buddha's words. He fell into meditation himself. He did not think, he could not.

Silence.

His mind fell into silence.

Then somehow, he heard Nero speak. "Deny Nirvana for a second while surviving. Unleash your noble phantasm's true power."

It should have not been possible. Saber could not have rejected the rules. But his Master would make it happen. He would break the laws of the world when his Master used a command spell. 

Saber opened his eyes, the Reality Marble already tearing at him, unravelling his existence. But he somehow stood. His secondary noble phantasms providing some resistance and the command spell demanding he survive.

Saber spoke only one word. _"Durandal."_

And a miracle happened. 

Saber had summoned the one being that could defy the laws placed inside Nirvana.

He had summoned The True Lord in all his glory.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2013)

"Hey how's it hanging?" Dexter asked as he stepped behind Nero. But was still far away enough that he was out of arm's length

Cigarette smoke was blown into the back of Nero's head. Dexter had his shield in hand and was smiling at the other two masters.

Neither Dexter nor Berserker had left the battlefield. They had simply been following Nathalia's plan. They waited for Saber to be eliminated to step forward again.

Berserker had actually wanted to fight but Dexter was smart enough to say no to that.

"So Nathalia I guess you won?" He asked looking at Nero. Dexter of course had various summons around him. Two large grizzly bears to be exact. Each of course magical in a sense.

Berserker of course was in spirit form.

Dexter wasn't exactly planning on attacking unless he had to. He just wanted to watch things more close up at the moment.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Lancer and Jimmy exited the House... 

Jimmy now was wearing his old battle gear. It was a muscle suit forged out of alchemy that he used while in combat. It greatly increase his overall endurance and strength... He was now capable of surviving several blows from servant-like beings as well as withstanding rounds from powerful high-powered rifles. The gloves he wore on his hands enhance his strength to where he is capable of lifting 5 tons. His boots allowed him to move near supersonic speeds in short bursts but they can easily overheat from too much usage (5 times total before cool down period of 3 minutes). He was equipped with grenades that were capable of freezing his target as well as setting them ablaze. On his right side, was a short-sliver blade. On his back was a custom made Assault-Rifle capable of shooting out anti-tank rounds, which he had some. He also had bullets coated in sliver-wax for vampires for both his handguns and his Assault Rifle.

_"Looks like I'm ready" _ Jimmy stated happily....

Lancer was worried though, Saber should have been finish with that servant.. We haven't heard a word from them yet


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider walks to a chair, and sits down, "Tohsaka, what do you know of divination?"



Rider continued, "I just informed my Master of something worth taking care of."

Aaron had just made a call. The time was when Natalia, Dexter, and their servants had left the mountain as it had been imploded.

It would take some time from when the phone call had been made, but Aaron was the kind of man that disliked the idea of other people stealing opponents he had wanted for himself.

Rider could not understand this aspect of his Master, he was simply fine with two of his enemies killing one another. But his Master had been confident that neither of the two were threats in the long term, and based on what the spirits had revealed to him, Rider was in agreement.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just that day, a US Carrier Group (Ronald Reagan) had arrived in the seas of the area, and had come across the burned out remains of the JSDF base/harbor near Fuyuki City.

It was at this point, that the CO of the Fleet received a call from the liason put in charge of their operation.

In that call, were a set of orders. The full compliment of the carrier groups aircraft had been ordered to sortie.

They were to use a full complement of anti-bunker ordinance, designed for penetrating deep into reinforced underground strongholds to hit their targets.

They were to turn the target building and the surrounding area into a sea of flames.

They were to use all available ordinance to scour the main base of the terrorists in the area. After witnessing the destruction wrecked upon the JSDF base, the CO could not help but agree with this incredibly thorough response. After all, _they were but a mere sliver of the power of the war economy brought to bear here, an escort to secure the safe arrival of those who would come later_

90 F/A-18E/F Super Hornets were launched from the deck of the USS Ronald Reagan. It had taken only minutes to arrive at their destination:

The Einzbern Mansion

They would strafe the site, dropping their bombs indiscriminately until either all of them were shot down, or their payloads were exhausted.


----------



## Byrd (May 6, 2013)

Lancer trusting his instincts, knowing that trouble was about quickly left the location along with Jimmy who now can keep up. 

_"Something isn't right here.... Saber and Nero should have been contacted us"_

Jimmy spoke

Just then, Lancer noted that two objects had past them in the sky above heading to a location. Due to his brilliance in military war-fare, he feared the worst. 

_"They are endangered!!"_ Lancer shouted, as he runs as fast as possible jumping and taking short-cuts through many buildings... it will still take he quite some time to reach the location of the two over-head objects but he prayed that the people that save his life were still alive.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

"I see they had decided to interrupt, such as you who violated Nirvana..." spoke Caster with a solemn tone.

"Well then servant Saber, return to your Master. "

The he closed his eyes and dispelled the reality marble. Sending Saber to land.... right over his master, just at a little height... probably the idea of Saber crashing against his Master without receiving damage seemed funny to Caster... or perhaps something different, yet no malicious intentions were used.
_
Caster we're out...._

And then the servant went into spirit form approaching the little distraction to get away from Saber and his Master and rejoining with Nathalia and... well the other Nathalia.

They made sure to escape from that place together with Dexter and Berserker.

Yet Lenneth didn't join them, Nathalia feared the worst.


----------



## Ice (May 6, 2013)

Saber's Lord protected him once again. Allowing him to land safely beside his Master, the two nodded to each other, and the light teleported them away to a safe location, guided by the hand of God.


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

The Super Hornets strafed the mansion and its grounds, bombing it repeatedly with their combined ordinance, leaving nothing but a burning hole in the ground where the Einzberns base in the area once stood.

There was nothing left. Absolutely nothing.




Asune said:


> And then the servant went into spirit form approaching the little distraction to get away from Saber and his Master and rejoining with Nathalia and... well the other Nathalia.
> 
> They made sure to escape from that place together with Dexter and Berserker.
> 
> Yet Lenneth didn't join them, Nathalia feared the worst.



A shining light erupted from the side as the party ran, it surrounded them, engulfed them, and then receded. Even Servants in their spirit form were affected by this Noble Phantasm.

As the light died down, the only ones left of the party were the two Natalias and Dexter.

Caster and Berserker had no way of knowing this, but they had been unceremoniously taken into Rider's Reality Marble, _The Unyielding_.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAb1QBUz208[/YOUTUBE]




Aaron Gentles stepped out from the trees.

"The Masters of Caster and Berserker, I presume?"

A hatchet appeared in his right hand.

"Come at me."


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

Nathalia smiled...

"Is good to see you again..... Yet didn't wanted to be on this form honestly..."

I guess I'm trapped. Well, I'll have to negotiate then

Nathalia cut her own hand...

"Command seals in exchange of freedom... Do you like it?" said while offering her hand.

-------------------

"Berserker..... our masters had been drag...." spoke Caster.

He didn't had way to knew it. But the intention of the enemy was clear. And he was able to see through the heart of others, even if that person wasn't exactly in front of him.
Though it was faint glim, as it dissapeared quickly.

"I can safely assume, they had been removed from this reality" continued with an strangely kind tone.


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Asune said:


> Nathalia smiled...
> 
> "Is good to see you again..... Yet didn't wanted to be on this form honestly..."
> 
> ...



Aaron lifted his hatchet and tapped his shoulder with the handle of it. He flinched, and his prana filled his tattoos, conjuring a wind behind him, blowing towards the party, clearly in preparation for an attack.

"Which one of you two women is the _real_ Master? Well. I can always use the process of elimination to find out."

He charged forward towards the Nathalia that had not yet spoken at superhuman speeds.



> "Berserker..... our masters had been drag...." spoke Caster.
> 
> He didn't had way to knew it. But the intention of the enemy was clear. And he was able to see through the heart of others, even if that person wasn't exactly in front of him.
> Though it was faint glim, as it dissapeared quickly.
> ...



It was a flat plain bathed in the brightness of the midday sun.

Rider stood before the two Servants.

"I hold nothing against the two of you specifically. But I'm afraid that you will need to die here."

The Earth rumbled and shook, with the thundering hoofbeats of thousands of horsemen rapidly approaching.


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2013)

Dexter blinked at Aaron and raised an eyebrow. Dexter studied the man's face and then snapped his fingers. "Hey I remember you. You're that weird guy from the window." He said smiling. 

Dexter then quickly scowled. "Fucking asshole you blew up my hotel." He then saw what Nathalia was doing. "Wait don't give this dick anything? He owes me like 1000 dollars for damage expenses."

Dexter then saw Aaron coming and shouted. "WAIT STOP I'LL TELL YOU WHICH IS THE REAL HER!!!! If you can beat me." Dexter stated.

"But not in a fight. I challenge you to a contest Sir."

.......................................................

Berserker cursed in rage and looked around. He knew they didn't have time to complain and in his case let the ME effect him to its more extreme levels. "Caster can you find anyway out of here?" 

Then Rider showed up and he said some things that Berserker didn't really pay attention to. "So you are working with the gnomes I suppose?"


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

"STOP" said the other Nathalia.....

"We're into a clear disadvantage, why would be Nathalia lying to you?..."

She then removed her own hand.

"If you feel like you can have mine too..." said while throwing her hand at him.

She then scratched her head...

"Well I think is time for presentations... first of all I thaks you for ordering your servant to save my sister after the Assassin's encounter. My name is Lennia... Lennia Gosforth. I'm Nathalia's twin sister, and a vampire as her"

The hand of Lennia lied in front of her..

"Though it only have one command seal left. I wonder if you give good use to it."


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter blinked at Aaron and raised an eyebrow. Dexter studied the man's face and then snapped his fingers. "Hey I remember you. You're that weird guy from the window." He said smiling.
> 
> Dexter then quickly scowled. "Fucking asshole you blew up my hotel." He then saw what Nathalia was doing. "Wait don't give this dick anything? He owes me like 1000 dollars for damage expenses."
> 
> ...



Aaron stops right in front of the Nathalia he had been running to.

He turned towards Dexter, his hatchet raised high above his targets head. The wind behind his back now blowing towards Dexter, in alignment with his gaze.

"Sure, what contest?"



> .......................................................
> 
> Berserker cursed in rage and looked around. He knew they didn't have time to complain and in his case let the ME effect him to its more extreme levels. "Caster can you find anyway out of here?"
> 
> Then Rider showed up and he said some things that Berserker didn't really pay attention to. "So you are working with the gnomes I suppose?"



Rider inclines his head at the White Berserker's rambling.

"The Gnomes have appointed me as their diplomat and negotiator. They have entrusted me with the rank of negotiating their affairs for the Gnome King on his behalf. An attack on me is an attack on all Gnomes, and will lead to all out war between yourself and our people."



> "STOP" said the other Nathalia.....
> 
> "We're into a clear disadvantage, why would be Nathalia lying to you?..."
> 
> ...



Aaron turned at this.

"Oh, problem solved then."

His impassive face split, into a hideous grin, "No need for that game, I suppose."

And Aaron's hatchet swung down, falling squarely towards Nathalia's body.


----------



## Asune (May 6, 2013)

"Don't expect for something like that to work."

Nathalia quickly avoided the hatched. Her speed easily break through sound when normally running. This was just a play.

Then both hands burst, revealing the black substance one surrounding the neck of Aaron, slowly compressing it. While the other surrounded the arm with the weapon strangling it.

.......................

On the meanwhile Mucalinda made his best effort to tank some of the riders, yet he was quickly being surpassed, and his shield being broken, as a response Caster healed him

"Berserker, I can read the heart of that man, he is lying..."


----------



## Andyman (May 6, 2013)

Dexter rolled his eyes. "Nathalia you dumb bitch! Wanted to play the game." The smoking man shrugged and walked up to the tangled up Aaron and did something quite uncalled for. He spit in Aaron's face. "That was for the   hotel."

He then held up his shield.and started trying to beat Aaron over the head with it.

.....................................

Berserker was standing with Caster as he did his best to defend against the riders. "You sure. Because if he's with the gnomes we should try and kill him."


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Asune said:


> "Don't expect for something like that to work."
> 
> Nathalia quickly avoided the hatched. Her speed easily break through sound when normally running. This was just a play.
> 
> Then both hands burst, revealing the black substance one surrounding the neck of Aaron, slowly compressing it. While the other surrounded the arm with the weapon strangling it.



"Oh, but I didn't."

The black substance shivered, and then turned back towards Nathalia, shooting into her open orifices at supersonic speeds.

Aaron swung his hatchet forward, his posture never affected by Nathalia's attempts at defending herself, and aimed at whatever he could reach.

His speed and reactions were more than a match for hers, after all.




> On the meanwhile Mucalinda made his best effort to tank some of the riders, yet he was quickly being surpassed, and his shield being broken, as a response Caster healed him
> 
> "Berserker, I can read the heart of that man, he is lying..."



"How rude, Caster. Hero, would you risk open war for the sake of an ally of opportunity at best?

'See how he heals his minion when his life is on the line. Why did he not reach out a hand to save your beloved as well?"


----------



## TehChron (May 6, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter rolled his eyes. "Nathalia you dumb bitch! Wanted to play the game." The smoking man shrugged and walked up to the tangled up Aaron and did something quite uncalled for. He spit in Aaron's face. "That was for the   hotel."
> 
> He then held up his shield.and started trying to beat Aaron over the head with it.



The spit caught in Dexter's throat, and covered his windpipes. 

The arm that held the shield aloft came crashing down upon Dexter's head.


> Berserker was standing with Caster as he did his best to defend against the riders. "You sure. Because if he's with the gnomes we should try and kill him."



"You would attack a messenger for peace?"


----------



## Andyman (May 7, 2013)

"Got you." Dexter said in a gagging tone as he shoved his free hand in Aaron's face. Dexter was dizzy from the shield hit but it didn't slow him down.

Dexter and pain were old friends....very old and close personal friends. As Dexter free hand as in Aaron's face he released a summon of a swarm of angry hornets in the face of his enemy and attempted and dropped down to roll away from Nero.

............................................

Berserker quickly moved away from the Rider as he knew Dexter and his ally were in danger. Berserker knew it was time use his NP even if it would be unstable within another.

As Caster did his best to hold back .

The mad warrior removed his helmet and shut his eyes. A beautiful face that looked nearly angelic was revealed under it and suddenly weeds. roots, black trees and various other things started growing from the ground.

*"Death, the dreadful hunter, is on the track of 

mankind throughout the world and he will not 

give up on any spoor until he has laid hands 

on that he has been chasing so long." 
*

A gigantic black horse appeared to form from nothing but smoke and had the eyes of Satan himself.

Berserker mounted the horse and then it came.

As the Dark forest continued surrounding as much of the area as it could.

A massive cloud that was close to the ground began tearing through it and in this cloud held hundreds upon hundreds of black dogs, various fairies, nymphs, men in hunting clothes, fallen hunters, magical wolves and even fallen warriors. So many different creatures of shape and size who lived for the thrill of the hunt.

Berserker's NP was revealed as the......

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_wnU20-u4U[/YOUTUBE]

THE WILD HUNT!!!!!!!!!

Berserker let out a scream of rage and with it every beast and spirit let out a howl of bloodlust and charged at the riders and Rider himself.

Of course the RM would be difficult to maintain within another but still Berserker wanted to have some fun. But now both Reality Marbles were extremely unstable.


----------



## Serp (May 7, 2013)

It was then Archer swooped in from hiding place, hiding better a skill enhanced by Assassin.

He raised his bow, new and improved "Aghegh Eene Mah!!!!" He shouted and activate the noble phantasm effect in his bow, the killing wave and shot a wave of compressed air, shooting forward with the force of a ton towards Berserkers beasts and men.


----------



## Andyman (May 7, 2013)

The attacked wiped out the first wave of the Hunt (a pretty big chunk of the horde) which scattered it but there was still plenty more beasts left to do battle.

Various dogs pounced, the hunters fired there rifles at Rider' men.

Berserker who was in the back of the hunt used his horse to circle around his beasts as they tore into Rider's riders.

Berserker was determined to at least throw off Archer. Berserker sent four different types of devas at Archer. The spirits weaved flames, water, ice magics and attempted to bomb the servant.

To add fuel to the fire Berserker who was moving quick on his horse sent a small blast of prana Archer's way as well to hopefully do some damage.

Then suddenly the worlds started to shake.........and things began to to crumble as if the worlds they fought in were being torn down.


----------



## TehChron (May 7, 2013)

Andyman said:


> "Got you." Dexter said in a gagging tone as he shoved his free hand in Aaron's face. Dexter was dizzy from the shield hit but it didn't slow him down.
> 
> Dexter and pain were old friends....very old and close personal friends. As Dexter free hand as in Aaron's face he released a summon of a swarm of angry hornets in the face of his enemy and attempted and dropped down to roll away from Nero.



The fingers on Dexter's hand bent at unnatural angles, the force of which caused loud snapping sounds as they began to break under the strain.

The bees abruptly changed direction, and swarmed back into Dexter's face.




> Berserker quickly moved away from the Rider as he knew Dexter and his ally were in danger. Berserker knew it was time use his NP even if it would be unstable within another.
> 
> As Caster did his best to hold back .
> 
> ...



Rider stood away from the fray, and shut his eyes. The spirits guided his actions, and so that of his riders. He would devote himself towards keeping his enemies busy while avoiding danger.

After all, he was not alone.



> The attacked wiped out the first wave of the Hunt (a pretty big chunk of the horde) which scattered it but there was still plenty more beasts left to do battle.
> 
> Various dogs pounced, the hunters fired there rifles at Rider' men.
> 
> ...



The rifle fire missed, and Rider's warriors, as Servants themselves, proved a match for Berserker's summoned beasts.

He moved some warriors into the path of Berserker's magical attacks, and they were wildly diverted, leaving Archer unaffected.

Rider's Reality Marble began to destabilize from the strain, so he besought the spirits to reinforce his Reality Marble. To call upon the will of Gaia to reject Berserker's distortion of the world and reinforce his memories of glory days long past for nature.

It worked. The plains of The Unyielding began to repair the rifts that had appeared in them, while the distortions tearing apart the Wild Hunt continued unabated.


----------



## Serp (May 7, 2013)

Archer was protected by some of Riders men, as the world's were doing something he wasn't quite sure what, he was releasing blast after blast after blast of killing wave enhanced pressure bullets, striking anything that came close. Archer had fought monsters and men more than men before, and his bow relished in the power of it and grew stronger, a perfect parallel to Avys Arma Christi. 

The world was changing and Archer didn't know for which way so held his ground, shooting as much as possible, his near limitless strength allowing him to shoot such a strong bow at speeds unimaginable. 

Archer took a moment to rest and using his finger nail carved a triangle onto his chest and pulled out a physical arrow. The arrow head started to glow as he feed it mana. 

He raised his powerful bow and shot his arrow towards berserker, the Arrow was carrying not only physical strength, but mana and the killing intend of Aghegh Eene Mah.


----------



## Andyman (May 7, 2013)

Dexter easily stopped the hornets and sent them back at Aaron along with a summoned wolf.

Dexter really didn't want to use up a command seal but he had to be Berserker and Caster out of that RM. So Dexter did what he had to do. 

The command seal flashed but he hadn't used it command Berserker's RM in ....an odd way. 

..............................................................

Berserker managed to dodge the arrows (mainly due to his luck stats) but at the cost of his horse which was slaughtered instantly. 

And suddenly all of Berserker's creatures started to vanish. 
Berserker was using the mana of his own RM to purposely distort Rider's thanks to a command by Dexter. Berserker also used his luck stats to try and break free from the marble.....and he did..to try and override it. 

The worlds imploded on each other and blasted....and yes I mean literally blasted all the competitors out of it. Nobody was killed of course.

Berserker was thrown in front of Dexter with a thud and he sat up with a painful groan. The attack may not have killed the servants but being blasted out of a world isn't exactly going to feel nice.

Dexter who was holding his broken hand looked up at Aaron. Who was of course going to easily kill any of his summons. He was coughing but grinning as he was happy to see Berserker and Caster alive.....if not well. The mage backed away from Aaron and grinned.

The servant Berserker stood up and faced Aaron but he knew that there servants were getting up as well.


----------



## Byrd (May 7, 2013)

Lancer arrived at the site where the bombs took place... 

_"Saber" _He shouted as he attempted to look for them. Lancer then felt the presence of three individuals and ran towards that direction. Jimmy was right behind him.

_"Lancer, what is it"_ he said as he tries to keep up  

Lancer lance begin to glow signalling the sign of battle as he charged forward ready to pierce the enemy he might stumble into


----------



## Serp (May 7, 2013)

While this was all going on Avy was biding his time. He could even with his eyes closed have found the second Natalia or rather Lennia, it was the heat of it, no matter how cold a person may be, how dead, the act of moving creates friction and that creats heat. He knew that better than anyone, Brother fire was just that to Avy, he could see and feel the rising and falling of the heat in the area, he only had to focus on Natalia because he had to get in and out as fast as possible.

Avy removed himself from his hiding place. And landed infront of Lennia.
"I vampire huh, I am a dead soul wandering this land. But the difference between me and you." 

Avy raised the Nail and felt it fill him with its holy energy, wounds began to form on his hands and around his head. 

"With this power, I am as bright and as burning as the holy fires of hell! An agent of the lord" 




A bright flaming light radiated from Avy's body, mortal men and those free of sin would be bathed in its light, but monsters, murders users of witchcraft would feel the sting of the light and the burn of damnation.


----------



## Byrd (May 7, 2013)

Lancer appear in front of three people. He noted that neither Saber nor Nero was among the crowd. He then points his lance at the three people. Having glance the area before and the current situation... he deducted they were involve.

"Where is Saber and Nero" Lancer stated pointing his Lance at the group.

Just then several shots came from a hidden area targeting the group


----------



## Ice (May 7, 2013)

Saber and Nero landed. They were disorientated for awhile, unaware of what was going on. However, Saber could hear the sounds of an ongoing battle nearby. He walked towards the location where the sound was coming from. Lo and behold, he had a bird's eye view of a two-way battle.


----------



## Asune (May 7, 2013)

The hatched of Aaron missed....
The reason was that the same attack that was relaunched to Nathalia was offered by her to force an event, and this was that she would avoid Aaron's attack

Then there was the sequence of events that was parallel happening, and now Avy was attacking Lennia

"Nirvana!", the voice that proclaimed that was of Caster.
And it dragged every single one on it, being them allies or not...

Thus they dissapeared from the reality, but only for a short time for some of them

Caster's Master and allies were thrown far into the sky as far as it was possible to. Rejected by the Reality marble.

While his enemies, both Masters and Servants were now into the Nirvana, hearing the explanation of it, yet already into effect.

Though that wouldn't be enough to save Lennia's body.


----------



## Andyman (May 7, 2013)

Dexter began pouring mana into another summon as he started to fall.....a lot of mana as Nathalia had done her attack they were sort  of left in mid air and suddenly a vulture the size of a private jet appeared it was one of Dexter's most powerful creatures.

But he couldn't maintain it for long. In fact he passed out just from summoning it which is why Berserker is the one that took action.

He grabbed the falling Dexter and Nathalia under either of arms as the bird swooped under him and Caster

They landed on it ungracefully but they did stay on its back

The bird was still gaining leverage but they were moving above the trees at sonic speeds.

Dexter was out like a light from using up mana so quickly.


----------



## Asune (May 7, 2013)

After that Nathalia using one of his limbs forced an event.

An event to conceal their presence, by the law, no one would notice them.

Though this was just the first step.
She was already ready for the next move.

"Go as far as you can from here, dunno outside the city the best for now!!" she exclaimed


----------



## Andyman (May 7, 2013)

The vulture complied and kept moving but the mana that it had been running on quickly depleted and it started to drop.

The bird landed with a crash on the outside of the city throwing everyone of it as it vanished.

The servants and Nathalia of course landed on there feet. The passed out Dexter ate the ground as his body smashed into at high speeds.

Berserker quickly picked up Dexter and quickly started to move towards more safer areas with his allies. He knew a place and was there in no time with considering the speeds Berserker could push himself to.

With that Berserker, Dexter, Caster and Nathlia went into hiding.


----------



## Byrd (May 7, 2013)

Lancer, while hearing the rules... remain motionless, his mind was completely devoid of all thoughts, needs, actions, and desires... Due to his training while he was young, He learned to become one with the void to harsh practices and procedures.... He knew that this was a battle of endurance both mentally and physically. 

----------------------------------------------------------

Jimmy seeing the retreat of two of the master, quickly set up wires that had grenades on the end of them. These wires were near invisible and could truly be seen with those who have mystic eyes. They were a special type of material aimed at slicing vampires and other supernatural beast. Once the wire had been tug, the pin of the grenade would be release and in 3-5 seconds an explosion would occur. 

These grenades were also special due to they had a special metallic substance in it that could vaporize demons and beast in an instant. Jimmy had reposition himself and put several new rounds in his assault rife as well as a special type of grenade in the grenade slot.

_"Preparations completed"_ he mutter as he awaited enemy sight and contact


----------



## Serp (May 7, 2013)

Aenys rose out of the ground, holding onto Couthon allow him to use his shadow moving abilities to hide them. Avy and Archer were sucked into something, this was upto her. He rose one of the Nails Avy had given her, they had all been bathed in Archers blood before hand, meaning they were thumming with divine power. One of the others was in Avy's hand the link meaning that their energy could be shared, and for that she was greatful.

Aenys and Couthon continued to follow Dexter, Caster, Natalia and Berserker, through the shadows using the patriots special ability.


----------



## TehChron (May 7, 2013)

Asune said:


> After that Nathalia using one of his limbs forced an event.
> 
> An event to conceal their presence, by the law, no one would notice them.
> 
> ...



The hatchet may have missed by pure chance, but Nathalia had misunderstood the nature of what had happened.

Time Related to Life and Death compelled all weapons used against its master to instead kill their own users.

Had Nathalia cancelled the attack outright, she would have been saved.

Alas, she let it run its course unanswered.

The black substance broke out from where it had burrowed into her body, forcing a transmutation of the rest of it. Devouring Nathalia completely from within.

It activated the Forced Event "Absolute Deletion From Existence", with everything that was Nathalia as the price.

Would such a small token be enough to initiate such a powerful effect?

Probably not.

But that wouldnt stop the Forced Event from paying everything that was Nathalia in an attempt to trigger the effect of self deletion nonetheless.

So would end the Master of Caster. Devoured by her own power.


----------



## Serp (May 7, 2013)

Caster's master was being devoured by her own power, but while Avy was out of action Aenys needed to catch up to Berserker, Caster and the masters. 

Shadows were the servants of light, and fire the giver of light, Aenys fire magic was powering up Couthon's shadow abilities. Light was fast, but anti-light shadows all connected away from the gaze of light was faster still.

Aenys was following the heat of the flame of light within Berserker and Caster, she had been in their area, seen their face combined with her slight cognition ability and the ability to track heat she found them in hiding.

They could not see her from where she was, but it was close enough. For Avy she had to do her part, she could very well die along with the rest, but she was a Targaryen, blood of the dragon of Ra and she had to try.

"Caster! Berserker and Masters of!" Caster's master was dying and thus Caster was losing mana and would be gone soon. Before anything else could happen. 

"First from CHAOS!" She shouted and the flames radiated from her body, sucking in only Dexter, leaving the servants behind. Whether or not it worked fully she would have to see, but as she opened her eyes, she was standing on the deck of a small boat, currently sailing down a river of lava and flames.


----------



## Asune (May 8, 2013)

Caster was meditating, the rest of the Nirvana with him.

Yet Nirvana was becoming slighty less stable.

So he rejected them all of Nirvana without saying a word, or showing a hint of emotion


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2013)

Lancer now rejected from a place similar to a void, open his eyes as he sees the world again. He then grab his lance and spun it above his head... It was radiating light. Lancer then stop spinning his lance and had it facing downwards with the tip of the spear pointing to the ground below

He then chanted 

_*"Thy destiny is not thy fate
release the strains that blind thy
physical limitations of fate

A spear to pierce even the Gods
that limited thy fate.... reborn
into this realm"

"In my name will you Conquer
Destinies and Fates are yours
Come Now, Reigner over Destinies

"Absoluta Regis Dominatum"*_

Light emerge in all directions as he comes crashing down into the earth with his spear piercing into the earth. Luckily Lancer had miss several well planted bombs that his master had set up. The Light flash brilliantly and form a circle about 800 meters in diameter with Lancer in the circle before it disappeared leaving various sparkles indicating its lingering presences. 

Lancer grins as he awaits to see if anyone would come for combat. Meanwhile a barrage of bullets fill with a metallic substance that would create miniature explosions were aim at the rest that would emerge


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2013)

Riders EX luck clashed with Lancers E luck.

It was unfortunate, but Lancer had not paid attention to his surroundings.

As Lancer unleashed the light of his Dominion, a light of several dozen times the intensity of the Sun smothered it.

The light dissipated, and Rider was gripping the shaft of the lance, and holding a blanket against Lancers face.

"Lancer _this blanket shall curse you with a conceptual small pox_"

Aaron landed in the clearing, near where he had been standing before. As he fell, he reached into his pocket, and as he withdrew it, his fingers were covered in paint.

He flipped, and wrote the Terra rune onto the ground.

The earth beneath him churned and buckled, it lifted itself up across the clearing, creating randomly arranged protrusions, obscuring the line of sight into the entire area.

This upheaval naturally tripped most, if not all, the wire traps that had been set up in the immediate area.

Aarons wind gathered at his back once again.


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Riders EX luck clashed with Lancers E luck.
> 
> It was unfortunate, but Lancer had not paid attention to his surroundings.
> 
> ...



The Lance that Rider grap disperse into sparkles of light... It was too late of any of that as Rider now was within Lancer NP... He didn't realize as soon as the Light is release, its was activated... Lancer had complete domination of this zone. Lancer reappear behind rider, just as the other Lancer disperse and swung his Lance aiming at Rider head.

Shots from a different location aimed straight at Aarons


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Archer had been thrown back with Avy, and saw Lancer fighting with Rider and things were not going well. 

Archer was now about a kilometre away this would be easy. He raised his bow "The 9 deaths!" He said as he shot blasts at Lancer, disrupting his attack on Rider.

And while that was happening, Archer also pulled out one of his arrows and prayed over it. 
"3 points of a star!" And he shot the Arrow towards Aaron, the Arrow caught in Aaron's clothes, but started to glow, forming a protective bubble around the master. He didn't know if it would hold against the shot out right, but it would give Aaron time.


----------



## Andyman (May 8, 2013)

Dexter yawned as he opened his eyes and noticed Berserker beside him. His servant looked well enough though Dexter couldn't help shake the feeling something was wrong.

Oh yeah it was really hot! and he was on a fucking boat! 

He the magus sat up and looked at the first thing he saw which was Aenys. Dexter being Dexter drew three conclusions.

"Okay either you're death and I've been sent to hell along with Berserker for some reason or you a beautiful angel that's come down to collect me or and I'm hoping its this one. I'm in a Muslim heaven and you would be one of the 72 virgins here to sleep with me." 

Dexter was praying that it was the last one. Dexter wasn't Muslim he just really liked having sex. 

Berserker of course busted his bubble. "We are in a reality marble and I fear Caster and Nathalia maybe dead."

The magus let out a massive groan. "Great!" He looked back at Aenys. "Well can we still at least have the sex?"


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Aenys smiled at Dexter and Berserker. "I really like you! Your funny unlike Aventr?."

She looked around this was the first time she had been on the boat of fire and behind her was the throne of fire itself, she looked around soon she would see it, they had to be here somewhere. 

"I am not death, but I may be the bringer of your death, and this is a part of the underworld so yes in a way this is Hell. Right now we have been thrown into a story, the Reality Marble or Marble Phantasm of the Sun, a never ending battle between two divine beings, the goal here is to survive."

It was hot and if Aenys was anything but a Targaryen she would be finding it hard to breath. It was then it happened bursting out of the Lava and flaming lake came a giant serpent, his fangs at least half a kilometre in length. And he was fighting something much smaller something that was buzzin around it head. The snake looked down at the boat, hate, rage and chaos in his eyes and he vomited a stream of Lava down to those on the boat.

Aenys covered her face with her hand. And as she opened it what seemed like a man perhaps in bettle like armour, or beetle in the form of a man was in front of them, his hook and flail in his hand together raised the lava went flying back at the snake. Then the beetle man turned, to Aenys, Dexter and Berserker.

"Who are you to interrupt my journey? Servants of Apophis!!!!" He shouted. Aenys dropped to her kness, "Lord Kephri, I am blood of the great house, your servant."


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Archer had been thrown back with Avy, and saw Lancer fighting with Rider and things were not going well.
> 
> Archer was now about a kilometre away this would be easy. He raised his bow "The 9 deaths!" He said as he shot blasts at Lancer, disrupting his attack on Rider.
> 
> ...



Lancer notice the blast in the nick of time as it was centimeters away from his face. Luckily to his rule he was able to dodge the blast as he disappears and reappears on the ground.

"_Everything in my domain is under my rule_" Lancer stated as his lance continues to approach Rider.

_Law:_ Space exist in my domain as objects are freely able to move on their own 

_Revise Law:_ Space cease to exist as it is, objects in my domain moves according so without space. 

Lancer rule been in effect as he has changed the destiny of space in his domain...  

Lancer then stabs his lance into the ground.

_Law: Death exist in my domain_

_Revise Law: That which has died will live again in my kingdom.. I permit yall to exist so long as you are within my domain_

Light beings to sparkle around the fallen master who now is tied into my kingdom. So long as it exist, she will exist... She is free to move as she pleases as long as she exist in my kingdom and follow the rules that have been set forth.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

The arrow strikes Aaron, but as it was an arrow designed not to harm instead strengthen, instead of strengthening Aarons clothes, it instead feed the Mana directly into Aaron.


----------



## Andyman (May 8, 2013)

"Holy SHIT!" Dexter shouted as Berserker pulled him back away from the lava the was dumped on the boat by the serpent. 

Berserker used a small burst of prana to try and move some of the lava away from himself and Dexter

Dexter was standing on the tip of the boat as he he started summoning something. Though it would take sometime as he was taking no chances with this one.

"Hey Beetle guy and sexy mind telling me what the hell that thing is?" Dexter had already concluded that's what he was suppose to survive against. But that's not the answer he was looking for.

"Its a serpent god I believe from Egypt?" Berserker guessed.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Khepri looked at Berserker and regarded him strangely. He had moved some of the Lava back just like the God himself.

Aenys had lifted her head and spoke to Dexter and Berserker as the boat rocked violently. "That is Apophis, brother and rival of Ra, the snake deity of chaos and darkness!" Aenys said, as the air was getting thicker and thicker as Apophis snorted smoke from his nose. Khepri and Aenys were little more than blinded, before Khepri used his holy light to clear the way, the oxygen was thin in here, even though the fire needed not oxygen to burn, the heat kept it rising quickly.

Khepri turned to Dexter and Berserker. "Once again I ask you are you servants of Apophis?"


----------



## Andyman (May 8, 2013)

"Okay first off lets get something straight. I serve no one and most certainly not a GIANT FUCKING SNAKE THAT TRIES TO KILL ME!!!!" Dexter shouted as he finished gathered mana for his summon. But he did not release it.

Dexter coughed for a few moments after shouting. He wanted a cigarette but he figured his lungs were being put through enough hell.

"Its true." Berserker said. "My master may not be a good person but he hates people why try to kill him." The servant said with a laugh


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Khepri looked at Dexter and Berserker.
"Aphophis is the manifestation of chaos to my order, there is no middle ground." 

Kephri said pointing his weapons of power towards the two.
"This girl has swore her allegiance to Order and the light of Ra, she is under my protection. So tell me are you with Order and submit yourself to me, and have my aid in slaying Apophis or do you follow chaos and desire to be struck down by me!"


----------



## Andyman (May 8, 2013)

"Which side has the better health care?" Dexter asked grinning.

Beserker was puzzled by the question. He didn't know how it was related to this moment they were at all.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Khepri was amused, this mortal was a brave one.
"Join the fight against Chaos, I cannot guarantee your survival, but I will fight alongside you as an ally. Forsake your false gods and give your soul to Ma'at, vow to serve the Lord of Order and even if you die you shall forever be alive in the otherside feasting with the gods. Choose Chaos and I shall have to strike you down, the snake may be your master then, but as chaos breathes and lives it will sacrifice even its own to disrupt order." Khepri answered to Dexter.  

Aenys was waiting by Ra's throne, although he was only in Khepri form, he would still protect her as she was a servant of Ma'at and order. Her whole reason for going out to Avy, was in order for him to give his life and release his grandoise flames of order and cleanse what ever foulity tainted the land and perhaps this grail war.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Lancer notice the blast in the nick of time as it was centimeters away from his face. Luckily to his rule he was able to dodge the blast as he disappears and reappears on the ground.
> 
> "_Everything in my domain is under my rule_" Lancer stated as his lance continues to approach Rider.
> 
> ...



Even as Lancer shoved his Spear into the ground, his knees buckled and vision blurred. He felt a loss if stamina and intense headaches as red lesions appeared on his hands.

"Lancer. It would seem the White Man is even more vulnerable to his favored weapon than we are."

Noticing the fight, Aaron traced the muzzle flashes of the guns that had fired at him, and charged straight towards them, his speed more than doubled thanks to Archers prana infusion


----------



## Andyman (May 8, 2013)

Dexter nodded and spoke. "I choose order, I renounce all other gods and I swear my life to all those gods and stuff you named." He said in a rushing tone as he prepared to fight the snake. "So yeah I'm your team."

Berserker sighed. "I stand with my master." The servant said reading to fight the serpent. "You have my support warriors of order."


----------



## Asune (May 8, 2013)

"Well, wasn't that a short vanishment?"... said Lennia.
"Last time I went for something like that was around 400 years ago or something like that"

She quickly recognized the situation...

"I see, I'm bounded by this.... not the kind of things I like... but is better than being half dead..."

Forced event, Rider will be unnable to act...

Of course an arm or two would not be enough, she offered her whole body... the one grew again, as she couldn't die neither live inside Lancer's domain, so she offered the times enough needed for tihs to apply.

Forced event, No one will be able to deny the previou ruling.

And for that she offered her whole body more and more times. Her regeneration was more quick that under moonlight, almost instantly, simply by the fact that she always existed within this field.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2013)

Rider ignored Lennia.

His powers rendered her attempts irrelevant.


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Avy was watching the battle go on and Archer was busy covering everyones ass.

"Do it!" Avy said to Archer and he shot Avy as fast as he would an arrow into Lancers Domain. Avy was a flying ball of fire, as soon as he was in Lancers domain the rules were in action, space was instantaneous. Avy was in front of the one he had killed before, now a ghost, vampire, familiar pretty damn monstorous and he had the perfect tool for that. 
"Arma Christi: The Nail of binding divinity" And he plunged it down towards the vampires chest. It didn't matter how fast anyone dodged, due to lancers law, space was relevant, if she moved, Avy and the nail would move just as fast.


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Even as Lancer shoved his Spear into the ground, his knees buckled and vision blurred. He felt a loss if stamina and intense headaches as red lesions appeared on his hands.
> 
> "Lancer. It would seem the White Man is even more vulnerable to his favored weapon than we are."
> 
> Noticing the fight, Aaron traced the muzzle flashes of the guns that had fired at him, and charged straight towards them, his speed more than doubled thanks to Archers prana infusion



Lancer was completely unaffected as the conceptual attack never touch him. 

Lancer grins as he knew the fate of all those who oppose him in his domain were seal. Yeah, due to his thirst for battle.. he wanted to fight like the warrior and king he was.. 

_"Only those who are true warriors shall live today" _

Lancer then takes his lance from the ground

_"Come I have made an equal battlefield, Rider call your servants now"_ Lancer points his spear at Rider 
----------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------


Jimmy instantly vanish and reappear right by Aaron side with a punch aimed straight at his head. But also there was a bomb right in the face of Aaron at the same time... even the masters can follow the laws within the domain


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

The bomb exploded close to Aaron's face, but as previously mentioned Masters can move within the realms laws too. Aaron although was empowered by Archer's mana may not have been fast enough, but then again maybe he was.

As masters could use the laws too, the mere moment the bomb decided to release its energy, Avy was already absorbing the heat and flame from the bomb.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2013)

"Yes, Lancer....

'_Lies are quite deadly weapons indeed._"

The lesions spread throughout the entirety of Lancer's body. Taking root into himself, with a power and ferocity reminiscent _of a Noble Phantasm._

"That Blanket was only ever a Blanket, Lancer. _My attack was never a curse, it was the Small Pox elevated to a Noble Phantasm_.

'Lancer, we Servants are mysteries made manifest. In life, you could never defeat a simple mysterious cold or other disease. You possess a fatal weakness to _the deadliest disease of all time, also having infected you as a sentient, virulent, parasitic mystery._"

Lancers parameters would be lowered to the lowest ranks, and his prana and stamina would be sapped as well. There was no resisting it now that it had taken hold.

Aaron casually avoided each of Jimmys attacks, and reached out to grab Jimmy, closing the distance instantly. An interesting discovery.


----------



## Asune (May 8, 2013)

Lennia just vanished, instantly.
She wasn't in any point of space where her opponent could follow her.

In other words, he just stood there as if had been aiming at the empty space to begin with.


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Yes, Lancer....
> 
> '_Lies are quite deadly weapons indeed._"
> 
> ...



Lancer look at Rider as his curse was now in manifestation. This disease however was extremely weak compared to the previous one.

_"I gave you a chance to fight me as a warrior, and this is what you do"_ Lancer shouts angrily 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwnTbabEOiw[/YOUTUBE]

With his anger at its peak, he raises his lance high into the air. This area was his to govern. It would have been glorious if his opponent defeat him in a battle of warriors but this is how things must be. Those who don't want this place to be a battlefield of steel will die here. 

Lancer then shouts
_"Since you won't fight as a warrior... this ends now"_

Lancer closes his eyes

_Law: Time exists in my domain _

_Revise Law: Time will stop for all except he that governs the domain_

The effect happen instantly as objects and people stop directly in their tracks, their minds were frozen in with the time as well.. including the master of Lancer frozen in his position. Lancer was extremely furious as he disappears and reappears to Rider, spear aimed directly at the heart


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

Archer noticed everyone inside Lancers area had stopped moving. This was his chance he knocked another arrow, "THREE POINTS OF A STAR!" he said activating his NP and shooting the arrow directly at the time stopped Jimmy. Hopefully his noble phantasm was strong enough to reach.


----------



## TehChron (May 8, 2013)

Riders eyes had been closed, not simply in contempt and pity.

The roaring of horses could be heard, as light enveloped the area, divorcing Lancer from his territory. The spirits had told Rider of what was to come, and he had been prepared.

Lancer was in the middle of a rocky ravine, alone.

At the top stood Rider and the thousands of soldiers of the Unyielding.

"You wished to fight warriors, Lancer?" Rider raised his right arm.

"Have your fill." Riders arm swung down, a hail of bullets, thousands strong, flew downwards towards Lancer.

In synchrony, stone walls rose up around Lancer, sealing him in. As the bullets reached their target, a ceiling would form, entrapping him in that dark space.


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Archer noticed everyone inside Lancers area had stopped moving. This was his chance he knocked another arrow, "THREE POINTS OF A STAR!" he said activating his NP and shooting the arrow directly at the time stopped Jimmy. Hopefully his noble phantasm was strong enough to reach.



Lancer notice the arrow coming towards Jimmy and parried it with his lance. Archer still exist outside his domain so he can freely act. Everyone else was frozen in time. 

Lancer then stab the ground

_Law: Illness cause by Rider in affect in my domain_

_Revise Law: Illness will cease to exist so long as I am in my domain_

Lancer parameters were returned to normal as he shouts at Archer

_"Come and face me Warrior"_ he exclaim!!


----------



## Serp (May 8, 2013)

As Dexter and Berserker swore their loyalty to the House of Ra and Order, they began to glow slightly with the glow of Ra. Aenys held up a contract that now held Dexter and Berserkers names, due to the concept of secret names in Egyptian mythology, whenever Aenys looked at the names, she instantly forgot them.

Aphophis was not happy and he spat a stream of fire at the boat. Aenys jumped up and raised her hands to block everyone from the flames. But these flames were something she had never felt before, these were fires of chaos different than that of order, they were eating away at her, feeding her fears. But she had to stay strong. Khephri flew up to continue attacking the snake.

"Do something!" Aenys shouted at Dexter and Berserker.


----------



## Ice (May 9, 2013)

Nero adjusted himself properly, finding that comfortable sitting spot. "Want some tea Saber?" 

"Thanks Master but tea is not to my taste."

"Your loss then.", Nero shrugged.

The fighting continued below them. "An excellent sight isn't it Master?"

"Indeed Saber. It's lucky we got a great seat."


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Riders eyes had been closed, not simply in contempt and pity.
> 
> The roaring of horses could be heard, as light enveloped the area, divorcing Lancer from his territory. The spirits had told Rider of what was to come, and he had been prepared.
> 
> ...



Lancer smiled as his lance brightens as he stabs it into the space that the bullets would pass... His lance ability to negate other abilities was a basic property of his lance as he escapes the RM in the nick of time as bullets hit his location....

He finds himself back in his domain awaiting to challenger Rider

_"Bring your horsemen into this realm"_ Lancer smile as his lance glows

_"I give you an equal battlefield in my domain" _ Lancer exclaim..


----------



## Ice (May 9, 2013)

Nero watched intently. "I wonder if Lancer and Jimmy will be able to get out of this one. Their luck is really terrible."

Saber nodded in agreement, his own eyes fixed on the unfolding battle.


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

Lancer was still awaiting Rider to emerge from his RM, as the light spreads over the domain... The only ones that weren't frozen in time was Lancer and Rider as well as Archer since he was a kilometer away  

_"Come now my opponent"_ He grins as he speak

_"Let us engage in battle one on one like warriors"_


----------



## Serp (May 9, 2013)

Archer smiled as the Army had sent his way made their march, although they used rifles instead of arrows his ability would still work it was the shape, the shape that made it all possible.

"Attention! Formation Triangular!" he shouted at all the mounted warriors that had made their way towards him. Riders men listened to the General he was not their king that was Riders job, but it was close enough. One by one they formed a triangle, 1 man that became 3, three that became 6 and then became 10, and so on and so on untill all the hundreds Rider had gifted him, where in a perfect triangle formation. 
"Three points of a star!" the formation of the warriors started to glow, a giant triangle, one of the most magical shapes began to shoot mana into Archer, every fiber of his being stronger than it had ever been. 

"Raise!" He shouted and he raised his bow with an arrow knocked, the arrow head the holy shape was giving more energy to Archer but also absorbing it from him, the arrow head glowed like the formation but brighter and stronger. Everyone who had their rifle raised ready to shoot, beams of light were bursting from the barrels the shape of the loaded bullet fitting the spell, even the triangle Archer had drawn on his own chest was helping roll the energy around.

Archer then pointed his bullets to sphere, Avy and Aaron had the triangle blessing on them already, they would be spared and Rider was in his RM. 

"Fire!" He shouted and a hail of A+ ranked projectiles rained into the area Lancer called his Domain.


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Archer smiled as the Army had sent his way made their march, although they used rifles instead of arrows his ability would still work it was the shape, the shape that made it all possible.
> 
> "Attention! Formation Triangular!" he shouted at all the mounted warriors that had made their way towards him. Riders men listened to the General he was not their king that was Riders job, but it was close enough. One by one they formed a triangle, 1 man that became 3, three that became 6 and then became 10, and so on and so on untill all the hundreds Rider had gifted him, where in a perfect triangle formation.
> "Three points of a star!" the formation of the warriors started to glow, a giant triangle, one of the most magical shapes began to shoot mana into Archer, every fiber of his being stronger than it had ever been.
> ...



The light then manifested into roman soldiers with shields, they wouldn't be able to completely block the barrage but they help greatly... the projectiles clash with the soldiers as some of the projectiles manage to break their rank..

Lancer was already over at Jimmy deflecting them to the best of his ability with his lance. One manage to grazed the side of his face, another the leg.

After the barrage hit, Lancer manage to deflect most, most of his soldiers however disperse back into the kingdom from those powerful attacks

_"Lets make this a fair ground shall we" _



_Law: Time stop has be in effect for the kingdom_ 

_Revise Law: All those who oppose me will remain trapped in time_

Lancer was beginning to show signs of weariness 

Several arms then broke from under ground, several arms also appeared around Aaron and Avy ready to grab them. These were the deceased that died on this land many years ago. Due to the law of revival, they will walk again and be added unto the kingdom

------------------------------------------------------------  

Jimmy fist was still aiming at Aaron face as he also had a grenade  in his hands capable of freezing opponents down to the individual cells. This grenade was used against demons with high-regen rates.


----------



## Serp (May 9, 2013)

The law meant that all that appose Lancer were still frozen in time. Avy had not entered after Lancer, he didn't even care about Lancer his target was the vampire bitch, in accordance to the law he was not opposing Lancer nor his laws. 

The Arms of the dead came to grab Avy and Aaron, but Avy released some of his inner fire, burning the arms away, he pulled his nail from the Vampires chest and moved to leave the domain of Lancer with Aaron still frozen in tow, as time was still instant the moment he aimed to leave she should have been at the threshold.

As this happened, the Roman soilders were still ready to fight.

"First flank! Fire!" Archer shouted, only one third of his horde shot their barrage this time, the damage would be equal are greater than the first, all the spent bullets and the arrow head of Archers arrow fallen to the ground still held the shape and as thus strengthened the incoming blast.


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> The law meant that all that appose Lancer were still frozen in time. Avy had not entered after Lancer, he didn't even care about Lancer his target was the vampire bitch, in accordance to the law he was not opposing Lancer nor his laws.
> 
> The Arms of the dead came to grab Avy and Aaron, but Avy released some of his inner fire, burning the arms away, he pulled his nail from the Vampires chest and moved to leave the domain of Lancer with Aaron still frozen in tow, as time was still instant the moment he aimed to leave she should have been at the threshold.
> 
> ...



The grenade exploded that was on Aaron freezing the unsuspecting duo instantly on a cellular level, was made for demons with high-regen rates.. not even the melting of fire can thaw them. 

Lancer realizing another batch of attacks were incoming grab Jimmy and instantly appear at the other far side of his domain. Shields were raise and more soldiers move to intercept the attack. But more came through this time as one manage to pierce Lancer shoulder and side.


----------



## TehChron (May 9, 2013)

The scenery of the Unyielding had shifted into a forest, the sounds of lumber being cut down and chopped resounded through the territory.

"My Sioux warriors! Let us supply our fellows with ammunition!"

12 colossal pine trunks, chopped and shaped into gigantic wooden spears tipped with a white, perfectly triangular point, faded into existence before Archer.

"Good Hunting!"

------------------

The grenades explosion did not affect Aaron in the slightest, nor Avy who was carrying him, naturally.

----------

As Lancer grabbed Jimmy, the supernaturally empowered Virus spread to its new potential host, infecting him as well.

A disease fit to eventually bring low a Heroic Spirit , infecting a normal human being. Modern medicine and the human system were simply not fit to counteract it.

Jimmys future looked bleak.

Again


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The scenery of the Unyielding had shifted into a forest, the sounds of lumber being cut down and chopped resounded through the territory.
> 
> "My Sioux warriors! Let us supply our fellows with ammunition!"
> 
> ...



The grenade froze both of the duo, they would have to be unfrozen before anything as it wasn't a normal grenade but one aimed for supernatural forces so Aaron and Avy would be caught.

Jimmy in the meantime fire from his grenade slot smokescreen design to block out the senses of supernatural forces including spirits.

Lancer then stab his lance into the ground while one of Jimmy command seals vanish.


----------



## Serp (May 9, 2013)

The grenade that hit Aaron and Avy, covered them quickly with Ice, ice no normal fire could melt, lucky for Avy he was blood of the great house and his fire powers weren't normal. The flames of Ra slowly melted away the ice as they were more than flames, but the combined concept of Ra, as light and fire in a manifestation of flame. 

Avy was freed and he made no haste escaping from Lancer's domain.

As he was falling back, he noticed Archer getting ready for another attack. But would it be worth it. He had giant pine spears only he could wield for their Size was bigger than any mortal man, the fact they were triangular tipped mean't all the mana that was swirling around the men and the projectiles could be focused every now and then on the tip of his spears.

Archer lifted one. "Three points of a star!" He said infusing his own mana and the mana of the Army, of their weapons and their souls. And he threw it at Lancer. Due to Archers immeasurable strength, it was as if time and distance doesn't matter as soon as he launches something it gets there as quickly as he wants to, the only logical way is to aim dodge, to get out of the way before it is fired. Lancer was one of the only spirits with speed enough to dodge some of these attacks.

The giant spear now full of Mana, a combination of Archers ex strength, Riders NP manifestation and Archers 3 points of a star.


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> The grenade that hit Aaron and Avy, covered them quickly with Ice, ice no normal fire could melt, lucky for Avy he was blood of the great house and his fire powers weren't normal. The flames of Ra slowly melted away the ice as they were more than flames, but the combined concept of Ra, as light and fire in a manifestation of flame.
> 
> Avy was freed and he made no haste escaping from Lancer's domain.
> 
> ...



The spear hit a target but it wasn't Lancer... it was one of his soldiers. Jimmy grinned as Lancer was nowhere to be found. Around the location of Archer, sparkles of light were showing to flow around, extending wayy past their location.. 

A spear was headed directly behind Archer head, a sword was swung at the duo retreating..

The remaining soldiers rush to engage the armies of Rider


----------



## Serp (May 9, 2013)

Archer was in a very sticky situation. Avy was about to be attacked what to do. 

It was then that Avy still able to use the laws of the domain, where space did not exist was instantly beside Archer with Aaron. They were all in Lancers domain now. The spear was coming towards the back of Archer's head, spears were triangle tipped, anything with a point could be manipulated as they shared the properties. His Np started to steal the energy and mana from the spear, but like everything else it was being fed back into the spear, by time it reached Archer its mana had been recycled so much it for intents and purposes belonged to Archer, he turned as he could sense when any of his empowered things moved and caught it. Anything else would have been much more dangerous to avoid.

After he caught the spear, he turned and picked up Avy and Aaron and with one forceful shot, threw them far outside Lancers Domain, at the speed he would shoot one of his arrows, the arch and angle of the throw meant though they would travel far and fast yet land lightly. 

As Lancers solidiers were closing in around Riders forces sent to aid Archer. Archer grabbed two of the large pine spears. Readied them to fire. Avy's hand was risen up and it glowed, the two symbols on his hand also glowing hot with the feel of light and heat. 

And then as it all resolved Archer was once again beside Avy far enough from Lancers domain, and already sending both triangle infused super powered pine spears towards Lancer. As they flew Avy clicked his fingers and the pine spears already empower over and over now caught light with the flames of Ra, they would burn all they could hit and as we know fire spreads.


----------



## Byrd (May 9, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Archer was in a very sticky situation. Avy was about to be attacked what to do.
> 
> It was then that Avy still able to use the laws of the domain, where space did not exist was instantly beside Archer with Aaron. They were all in Lancers domain now. The spear was coming towards the back of Archer's head, spears were triangle tipped, anything with a point could be manipulated as they shared the properties. His Np started to steal the energy and mana from the spear, but like everything else it was being fed back into the spear, by time it reached Archer its mana had been recycled so much it for intents and purposes belonged to Archer, he turned as he could sense when any of his empowered things moved and caught it. Anything else would have been much more dangerous to avoid.
> 
> ...



The enemies of the kingdom had fled the boundaries of the domain

_Law: Death reside in the kingdom as it is_

_Revise Law: As long as you are in the Kingdom, you won't die_

Lancer emerge as a figure behind him vanishes, He has been completely restored in prana by someone equal on his level. 

Lancer points his spear at Archer and saids "_You fled the kingdom due to your lack of honour in battle_"

Several more figures begin to emerge from the space itself... there were archers among them ready to fire at a moment notice... Soldiers on horses appear ready for battle.. Spear men stand afoot as well as swordsman.. Shields were around the Emperor..

_"I am the Kingdom and the Kingdom is me"_ Lancer declared

as his archers line up, bows materialize in their hands... the weapons the soldiers had the same basic principles of the mother of all weapons, the lance itself. These arrows would be able to bypass any ability if they are struck.


----------



## Crimson King (May 9, 2013)

The morning light pierced through the thick forest. Dozens of trees were ripped apart, the ground torn in countless places. The battle had taken its toll on the land, and did not go unnoticed.

A lone figure stepped out of the trees. Wearing a large cloak and heavy plate armor, the warrior stepped into view of the battling servants. One look was all it took to see that it was Ruler. The Heroic Spirit analyzed the battlefield. It seemed a reality marble had collapsed here recently and another strange field was currently deployed. Several masters and servants were here, but the rest were unseen. It did not matter. Ruler was only here to deliver a message.

Making a "I have an important message" cough, Ruler spoke, "I hat to interrupt, but your rather long battle here did not go unnoticed. As I speak, the humans in the city have gathered quite a large force of law keepers and are already headed this way. I suggest you hurry up your battle or leave it for another day. I'm not even sure how you still have prana left after the light show you guys put on all night."


----------



## Ice (May 10, 2013)

Saber noticed Ruler's words. Well, it was fine. His next attack wouldn't take very long to accomplish. "Master, may I have your permission to enter the battle?"

"No problem."

"Thank you Master."

And Saber entered the battlefield.

Nero continued sipping his tea.


----------



## Ice (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Ice (May 10, 2013)




----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

Aaron stood, facing the incalculable host of heaven itself.

The barest frown flickered upon his face.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq-HbOF1xvI[/YOUTUBE]

He raised his hands up in challenge and defiance. The bag at his side began shaking violently.

"Oh, God of Venus!"

In Fuyuki, a light that had begun to coalesce into the shape of a man quivered.

"You, who have joined with the souls of hundreds, now lend me your ear!"

It's head turned upwards, towards the heavens as the light of dawn shone in full force.

"You who possess great strength! You who have consumed the strength of countless others, in contradiction to how you lived!"

The light shivered, realizing what was coming. The shaman had summoned him into this world with that first sacrifice. And then bound him to it with his will. Such a connection would not be severed in time to prevent what would happen next.

"Topiltzin Cē Ācatl Quetzalcōatl, be returned to your namesake!"

The light shivered, flickered, flared, and gave out. Aaron had sacrificed a God. 

But to counter the impossible, one needed to wield that same power.

On that white plain before the pearl gates, a light gathered before Aaron, and he fell to his knees in prostration.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKbZtXB4UJ4[/YOUTUBE]

"Lord Quetzalcōatl."

The light shimmered, and shone in an intensity equal to that which heralded the Angelic Hosts arrival. It took the form of 

It hovered in the air, and turned to look towards Heaven's Army, rapidly approaching.

"Lord of the West, Q'uq'umatz, Kukulkan, Ehecatl. The time has come again to subjugate Cipactli. That is why I stand here. Why the hero I have called from beyond death stands here. Will you lend us your wisdom?"

The serpent opens its mouth, and a man's head pokes out from the inside.

"Priest, you would mock me with your invocations of history? Manipulate my power with appeals to mortal emotions? Know your place."

Aaron remains still, his faced pressed to the white ground.

"Lord, those who traveled to the South are not the only ones that suffered. In the name of this God, the bastard children that these men sired are what brought ruin to all our people, and to this world. Gaia screams in agony, _and the stars answer her plea._"

The eyes on the human face waver.

"So the world has given you it's blessing?"

In answer, fire, wind, water, and earth spirits gather around Aaron.

"Then the time has indeed come." The Serpent closes it's mouth and soars upwards, a roar reverberates through the true Heavens, and the sky splits, revealing the Sun in all it's splendor, matching the brilliance of the Angelic Host.

"Open! Mictlan! By my command, those who are lost within you shall live again!" A massive stone gate intrudes on the white landscape, facing the Gates of Heaven. Dust shakes from it, and it opens.

An infinite host of men in ceremonial headdress and warpaint pour forth. Warriors who had not been given the glory of dying in combat, but had fallen to the ills of nature, be they natural or forced upon them by the inheritors of those which they glared at with open hatred and spite.

"Awaken from your slumber, Warriors of the West!"

From beneath the haze of the sun, an even greater host strode forth, even more brilliant than the last. Every warrior of MesoAmerica who had lost their lives in the glory of battle strode forth to join their fellows. Though in life they had all been opposed or conjoined to one another with their many affiliations, what united them all now was the destruction of those cultures which they had spent their lives defending, in one way or another. Those nations, cities, beliefs had all been stomped down by that which stood before them.

Even though it was impossible to truly kill(defeat) Cipactli(Fate), they could still defeat it, here and now, in the hopes that they will face a brighter sun(Future) even if only for a short time longer.

The sky darkened, and the stars intruded upon the scenery of Heaven.

A large black Jaguar walked up behind the Feathered Serpent, one of it's feet a polished obsidian.

"Lord of the North, Tezcatlipoca, Tohil."

The stars rained down, coming from both , and .

 Standing before the infinite host.

The Jaguar approached Rider. "Chief Crazy Horse. You have done great things, and are worthy of being recognized as an Heir of Tomoanchan, and a great King of Men in your own right. I acknowledge your right to rule all which you see before you, and no man may deny that fact, for so long as I hold power."

A deep black mark appeared on Riders face, with a yellow line running inside of it.

"You need only deny it with your indomitable will, and it will cease to be. Lead the men of MesoAmerica, and subjugate Cipactli(The White Man)."

The Feathered Serpent approaches Rider as well, and reveals his human face to speak, "Crazy Horse. I have heard your wish from the Will of Gaia itself. Know that now the very culture of all MesoAmerica throughout its millennia of history rides at your back, giving you strength."

A powerful light emanates around Rider. His Tens of Thousands of Sioux Braves arrive in full battle gear, atop their steeds. Rider's powers and Noble Phantasms are all increased a rank, and evolve to greater Potency. Rider can call his allies to his side at any time. Events that would simply be rewritten are now denied to have ever been possible. The concept of an absolute denial falls from every blow, every shot, and step which Rider wills it to do so, no contradictions are possible.

The Serpent and Jaguar turn towards Aaron.

"Calling us here is beyond one such as yourself."

The Jaguar demurrs, "But it is a worthy act of cunning to sacrifice even a God to pay the price."

The Serpent turns his gaze towards Aarons bag. "You are not alone. Your King shall guide our host in it's subjugation, and you shall serve to channel the necessary power for this battle."

Aaron's bag bursts open, and it's contents spew forth. Aaron remains kneeling, as a series of stone tablets arranges itself in a circle around him, four totems arrange themselves to mirror the Cardinal Directions perfectly. Black for North. White for West. Blue for South. And Red for East.

A scroll opened up, and began to spin at maddening speeds, obscuring the kneeling Aaron from view.

"Four of us, and Four Prana furnaces to channel the will of Gaia itself into our appointed King."

"It shall only be for a short time, but it shall be enough."

The elements churned around the Prana channeling array, creating chaos in heaven, as the combined history of MesoAmerica prepared to face off in answer to Heaven's Host. And it's erstwhile Roman allies.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

Lancer grins as his lance begins to turn crimson red... it was the lance that pierce a God and it was no ordinary God... it was the Lord of Lords... the one who allowed his blood to be shed in this holy place.



> whoever possesses the “spear of destiny” has great power and authority—the ability to essentially control one’s own destiny.



Blood begins to drip from the spear as it returns to its original state, now made physical  



> But one of the soldiers pierced his side with a spear, and at once there came out blood and water. *John 19:34*



Lancer closed his eyes as he knew that the Lord was with him as he gave one small prayer. 

Crosses being to appear on his Soldiers shields and armour signalling war was about to begin. Lancer armour took shape as he receives a boost in parameters by one rank. 

(Only in this realm)



> *NP: Armour of the Lord*
> 
> Constantine Armour granted when he carries the cross to the fullest on his armour. He now sports a helmet with the symbol of _Chi Rho_. His armour produces a radiating light similar to that of a _Sun dog_. This blessed armour protects Constantine from all curses and other negative affects so long as he lies in the Lord domain. Grants limited healing up to rank A attacks if Lancer prays to the Lord.



Jimmy standing in awe at the miracles that were happening around him... His eyes forever witnessing these events.

Lancer then looks at Jimmy and says _"This is the paradise I longed for.... There is a chance I might die here, but as long as you believe in me and also the one who governs me... Fate can change"_

Lancer points his spear at his enemies

_"Let us fight and die and FIGHT SOME MORE!!"_


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Nero was chewing on popcorn. Somehow, he had managed to construct a visual link between him and Saber that could connect even through dimensions. This was fantastic. 

He spied Ruler nearby. "Hey Ruler! Want to see something good?"


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3tlJeTf7kg[/YOUTUBE]



> Noah stepped forth. He would be first to attack. He reflected back on the days where the Great Flood had appeared. And impossibly, it formed yet again. Without pause, it accelerated ahead. There was no avoiding it. It was no longer a matter of fighting. The Flood was the concept of God's anger itself, all that had met it was destroyed.
> 
> The Angels that made up the Host found themselves holding the Lance of Longinus that had killed God in his mortal form. As it was part of his legend, it could be reproduced by his power on this stage. They braced themselves, hurling the lances that could pierce the strongest noble phantasms with ease, their aim impeccable.
> 
> ...



The Feathered Serpent leveled his gaze at the approaching attacks, knowing that here, in the seat of that God, his own powers were at their weakest, he could not overrule or outright deny the concepts empowering those attacks.

But the Sun was his domain. And it shone upon the warriors. Noah's Great Flood crashed into them. The Lances of Longinus pierced into their flesh. The Plagues of Egypt wracked their bodies.

The first few lines that had been hit by these attacks buckled, and ignited. They were reduced to mere scraps and ash. And then, they reformed, reborn, almost instantly.

In a faith where death and agony were accepted, even celebrated, such straightforward violence was no threat to their tenacity and unending grudges against their oppressors.

Still the line charged forward.

Tlazolteotl stood forth. The Christian Angels had always had a penchant for falling on their own, provided enough exposure to corrupting concepts and influences.

She broadcast her concept into the minds of all present, forcing . Although there would be those among the mortal heroes who could resist, due to exposure among humanity, the pure and chaste angelic host themselves would have had no opportunity to develop a defense against such an invasion and alteration of their very selves.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero was chewing on popcorn. Somehow, he had managed to construct a visual link between him and Saber that could connect even through dimensions. This was fantastic.
> 
> He spied Ruler nearby. "Hey Ruler! Want to see something good?"



"What do you have in mind?" Ruler Asked.

Ruler wondered if the Servants and Masters knew what danger they were in. So many Reality Marbles and dimension travel would cause a rupture in time and space, similar to an incomplete second magic gone wrong. Who knows what the rupture could do.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Michael felt the mental attacks and saw his fellow Angels falling under duress. He asked his Father for aid against this foul entrapment of their minds. Immediately, mental barriers capable of shutting out Tlazolteotl's influence slammed into place, denying her.

Roland saw and understood how the destroyed reformed. He whispered once more to his sword, "Durandal." The blinding miracle of God smashed into those that had been reborn, forcing them to endure the last moments of what had just killed them, over and over again. As such, even though they regenerated each time, they would die again and again. Though under normal circumstance their gods might have been able to stop the effects, miracles from Durandal were no mere concepts. They defied even the laws that governed every God. That was what made Durandal EX rank in the first place. The miracle had fell upon all opposing enemies, therefore if they died, they would go through what their fellows were currently experiencing.

Michael's own power, empowered by The Lord and his fellow Archangels fought with the gods on the opposing side, making sure they could no longer interfere.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

Lancer witness the battle of the powerful figures and signal his archers to launch their arrows that can bypass any abilities they possess.  

The archers release their arrows, dyed now in the blood of Christ as they seated.. aiming at the enemy forces and releasing their arrows

He then signal his spearmen to charge forward to crash with the warriors as Lancer stayed back.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "What do you have in mind?" Ruler Asked.
> 
> Ruler wondered if the Servants and Masters knew what danger they were in. So many Reality Marbles and dimension travel would cause a rupture in time and space, similar to an incomplete second magic gone wrong. Who knows what the rupture could do.



"Here's some popcorn and a visual link to what's going on. It's pretty exciting."


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Here's some popcorn and a visual link to what's going on. It's pretty exciting."



Ruler watched the battle unfold. But that was not all. Ruler could already feel time and space tearing, ripping apart as the clash of power continued to assault at the already weakened part of Gaia's reality marble. What was on the other side of the rupture was a hell that made the battles here seem like paradise. Ruler only hoped the hell could be contained once it inevitably spilled out.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Nero frowned, he could sense that Ruler was worried over something. "Hey Ruler, what's got you so tensed up?"


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ab54vpgIUM[/YOUTUBE]



Axel Almer said:


> Michael felt the mental attacks and saw his fellow Angels falling under duress. He asked his Father for aid against this foul entrapment of their minds. Immediately, mental barriers capable of shutting out Tlazolteotl's influence slammed into place, denying her.



The Jaguar smiled. The Angel's were capable of cunning, after all.



> Roland saw and understood how the destroyed reformed. He whispered once more to his sword, "Durandal." The blinding miracle of God smashed into those that had been reborn, forcing them to endure the last moments of what had just killed them, over and over again. As such, even though they regenerated each time, they would die again and again. Though under normal circumstance their gods might have been able to stop the effects, miracles from Durandal were no mere concepts. They defied even the laws that governed every God. That was what made Durandal EX rank in the first place. The miracle had fell upon all opposing enemies, therefore if they died, they would go through what their fellows were currently experiencing.



The Obsidian that each soldier wore in some part of their war garbed flashed, reflecting the light. It was not negated, nor defended against. It simply acted as light did.

It was  turn now. A fine mist spread over the MesoAmerican host, covering them in salt. A conceptual ward against ill intent, according to Christian Faith, and a means of preserving the flesh to the marching warriors.



> Michael's own power, empowered by The Lord and his fellow Archangels fought with the gods on the opposing side, making sure they could no longer interfere.



In MesoAmerican culture, any warrior or hero of sufficient renown became a God after death. Many of those in the Aztec Pantheon were no different from the Heroic Spirits within the Angelic Host.



> Lancer witness the battle of the powerful figures and signal his archers to launch their arrows that can bypass any abilities they possess.
> 
> The archers release their arrows, dyed now in the blood of Christ as they seated.. aiming at the enemy forces and releasing their arrows
> 
> He then signal his spearmen to charge forward to crash with the warriors as Lancer stayed back.



Rider turned his head towards Lancer's interference. With a thought, the ability to bypass abilities was denied them. The arrows were then met by the Braves of the Unyielding. Shot down by arrows of their own.

The strengthened Horse Chips empowering them, Rider's own spear wielding braves rode out to meet the challenge of Lancer's men.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero frowned, he could sense that Ruler was worried over something. "Hey Ruler, what's got you so tensed up?"



"The battles here have caused great damage. The onslaught of violations of Gaia's reality marble has destabilized this area. Even now, a tear in space and time is forming. What is on the other side of the tear will destroy them all if they continue"


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider turned his head towards Lancer's interference. With a thought, the ability to bypass abilities was denied them. The arrows were then met by the Braves of the Unyielding. Shot down by arrows of their own.
> 
> The strengthened Horse Chips empowering them, Rider's own spear wielding braves rode out to meet the challenge of Lancer's men.



The impact of both arrows causes them to both disperse leaving nothing remaining... They were equal in power 

Lancer grinned as swordsmen were release to also fight the good battle, their swords with the blood of Christ on them. Lancer lance begin to radiate light as it continuity drip blood


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poe62B0_7yU[/YOUTUBE]

Rider turned, recognizing Lancer's intent.

He raised his repeating rifle up.

_Rider_ would not miss. A hail of shots tore through the air, meeting the swordsmen challenging his braves, as his men began shining with the light of Quetzacoatl, and empowered with the ability to deny the concepts of the targets of their spears


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Roland smiled when he saw the light from Durandal reflected. Did they think that if the light was reflected nothing would happen? Such a simplistic mindset. The miracle was of the changing reality itself. It could not be seen by eyes. The lightshow was but just a lightshow.

He saw another of their gods casting a conceptual ward on his soldiers. It would have no effect. Nero had imbued his origin into Durandal, making sure his miracles had an additional nullifying effect that was fuel by God's power itself. The ward was useless.

Again, the Lances were thrown. This time, each Angel of the infinite Heavenly Host threw one each, ensuring each opposing warrior would get struck. 

Moses called upon the Ark of the Convenant. He called upon God's direct power to fuel his, Abraham's, Solomon's and Noah's combined power to negate any more conceptual attacks or defence that would be produced by the enemy.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider turned, recognizing Lancer's intent.
> 
> He raised his repeating rifle up.
> 
> _Rider_ would not miss. A hail of shots tore through the air, meeting the swordsmen challenging his braves, as his men began shining with the light of Quetzacoatl, and empowered with the ability to deny the concepts of the targets of their spears



Lancer knew that if their forces keep fighting they would be at a standstill... Both his and Rider's forces were capable of negating each other powers. Several shots hit Lancer troops but in this land, the kingdom was set up in completion... they simply reform and continue their attacks..

Lancer lance was dripping blood unto the clouds as they begin to become saturated with the blood of Christ.

Lancer shout at Rider _"Tis a Glorious Day for Battle, Devil"_


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Nero's face embodied his shock. "Wadya mean something bad's coming through? Can we stop it?!"


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero's face embodied his shock. "Wadya mean something bad's coming through? Can we stop it?!"



"If we can destroy the sources violating Gaia's Reality Marble, the tear would close by itself. The problem is the Servants are still inside fighting. It will only be another few minutes before the tear opens"


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

"Shit, I can't contact Saber from here and I doubt my command spell would work. Damn it! Where is it appearing? Here?"


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> "Shit, I can't contact Saber from here and I doubt my command spell would work. Damn it! Where is it appearing? Here?"



"The tear will appear at the source of violation first, meaning where ever the Servants are now. It will consume that dimension, then start to spread. since that dimension and this point is connected, it will spread here first."


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Roland smiled when he saw the light from Durandal reflected. Did they think that if the light was reflected nothing would happen? Such a simplistic mindset. The miracle was of the changing reality itself. It could not be seen by eyes. The lightshow was but just a lightshow.
> 
> He saw another of their gods casting a conceptual ward on his soldiers. It would have no effect. Nero had imbued his origin into Durandal, making sure his miracles had an additional nullifying effect that was fuel by God's power itself. The ward was useless.
> 
> Again, the Lances were thrown. This time, each Angel of the infinite Heavenly Host threw one each, ensuring each opposing warrior would get struck.



The face of the Feathered Serpent began smirking. Indeed, it was for the moment as Saber had expected: The Wards were useless.

But he had misjudged the situation. What had killed the soldiers from the Heavenly Hosts initial assault had not been the attacks themselves. It had been the flames of the Sun which the Feathered Serpent had used to ignite them in order to swiftly revive them to their full health and power.

An effect which immediately repeated itself. And with the Serpents prediction having been correct, he ignited the entirety of his host, and then revived them. They now burned with the flames of the sun itself etched into their bodies, in a state of constant regeneration.



> Moses called upon the Ark of the Convenant. He called upon God's direct power to fuel his, Abraham's, Solomon's and Noah's combined power to negate any more conceptual attacks or defence that would be produced by the enemy.



The Jaguar had awaited the arrival of something like this.

His Obsidian Foot smoked, having reflected something directly into the midst of the Angelic Host.

 manifested atop the Ark as it was summoned in a blaze of fire. Lines of heat raced across the Ark, as the personification of fire ignited the relic with his bare hands, causing it to burn and warp from the heat.

Although it was being used by a number of heroes to deny potential conceptual attacks and defenses, the Angelic Host had not been prepared for a member of the Aztec pantheon to use the concept of _themselves_ in an attack.

The price for this miscalculation was the loss of the relic which they had thoughtlessly summoned onto the battlefield. The Ark of the Covenant exploded, as Xiuhtecuhtli poured himself into it, violating it's sanctity, and causing a destabilizing effect that allowed him to destroy it.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Roland laughed. It did not matter how the soldiers had died previously. They would now die repeatedly. Especially since the Lance of Longinus had the effect of stopping any and all regeneration. They had not even bother to try dodging the Lances. It was too late. The Lances smashed into the entire army, slaughtering many.

The Ark exploded, scattering into so many pieces. 

It was destroyed.

But then it was not.

Hidden behind the Ark had been Charlemange. He activated his Noble Phantasm, Joyeuse. Whereas Durandal had always been the attacking sword. Joyeuse had been the defending one, for a good reason. Joyeuse would force the attacker whom had destroyed the person or thing in question, by removing whatever constituted as their life force, and using it to rejecting the event that had happened. 

Even now, he could see the god that had attacked the ark immobilised, trapped by the God-powered NP. And The Lord didn't take kindly to having his temple destroyed while he was communicating to his servants. A divine force prevented Xiuhtecuhtli from moving, rejecting every action he made. It took in all his divine energy, scattering his body into so many pieces. 

The Ark continued to exist, it's actions going on without stopping. This time, with Charlemange and Joyeuse projecting a field that would negate any attacks around it, along with Moses, Abraham, Solomon and Noah.


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JaehEIn83Q[/YOUTUBE]



Byrdman said:


> Lancer knew that if their forces keep fighting they would be at a standstill... Both his and Rider's forces were capable of negating each other powers. Several shots hit Lancer troops but in this land, the kingdom was set up in completion... they simply reform and continue their attacks..
> 
> Lancer lance was dripping blood unto the clouds as they begin to become saturated with the blood of Christ.
> 
> Lancer shout at Rider _"Tis a Glorious Day for Battle, Devil"_



Rider wonders how this could be the case, when Rider himself is not only denying Lancer's soldiers as a concept, but also the idea that they can regenerate from his weapons enhanced by Horse Chips.

At any rate, as Lancer's men fall, Rider's rushing braves on horseback simply trample any not mounted beneath the hoofbeat of their steeds. The stamping of the horse carrying the denial conceptual effect of the rest of Rider's weapons.

As Lancer tries to challenge Rider, Rider recalls that the entire MesoAmerican host is his to command. So Rider simply used the powers of his enhanced The Unyielding to summon them to his side. Specifically, right on top of Lancer, and behind him.

Rider was not denying the concept of space, after all. If anything, he was reaffirming and reinforcing that with his every thought.


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Roland laughed. It did not matter how the soldiers had died previously. They would now die repeatedly. Especially since the Lance of Longinus had the effect of stopping any and all regeneration. They had not even bother to try dodging the Lances. It was too late. The Lances smashed into the entire army, slaughtering many.


 And yet they stood back up again.

The Lance of Longinus may have had the ability to prevent typical regeneration. But revival was beyond even its power to intrude upon. Just as it had failed to keep the Lord Jesus Christ down, so too did it fail to be of any real permanent threat to the braves it pierced into.



> The Ark exploded, scattering into so many pieces.
> 
> It was destroyed.
> 
> ...



Xiuhtecuhtli laughed. He was alive, and yet he possessed no life force. For he was both alive and dead. An avatar of duality. Of Heat in Cold. Food in Famine. Life in Death.

Joyeuse had found nothing to remove, and therefore, had been unable to force the rejection of his actions.




> Even now, he could see the god that had attacked the ark immobilised, trapped by the God-powered NP. And The Lord didn't take kindly to having his temple destroyed while he was communicating to his servants. A divine force prevented Xiuhtecuhtli from moving, rejecting every action he made. It took in all his divine energy, scattering his body into so many pieces.



And then Xiuhtecuhtli reappeared before the Jaguar, completely unharmed.

"You have done good work, my Brother."


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> And yet they stood back up again.
> 
> The Lance of Longinus may have had the ability to prevent typical regeneration. But revival was beyond even its power to intrude upon. Just as it had failed to keep the Lord Jesus Christ down, so too did it fail to be of any real permanent threat to the braves it pierced into.
> 
> ...



Roland tired of the army that wouldn't die. He swung his sword one more time. "Durandal". His new miracle ensured that the Aztec armies could no longer revive, regenerate not could they be brought back in any way. This was backed by Michael's own power. 

The Seven pointed into the sky. Spears of light that would destroy anything in their way, regardless of conceptual defences or divine power would not be able to stand in their way. Durandal enforced their power. They descended into the e Aztec army. No matter where they fled to, the spears would follow.

It did not matter if Xiuhtecuhtli was alive or not. As long as it existed, it had essence. He was essentially stripped of what made him who he was and used as energy. The Ark still existed.

Xiuhtecuhtli appeared back to his brother, unharmed. Before disintegrating into nothing.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0JaehEIn83Q[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The enemies stop right in place as two of Laws had been passed. Lancer twist his spear  leaking that of the Lord's blood, not even Rider could deny the negation of his spear, as it has the powers to bypass even that of Gods. He thrusts upwards and then swung it backwards.. since they were apart of Rider power, their existence were negated.... he negated their concept of existence....  

Lancer law denied them the freedom of space meaning they were trapped in their positions

Lancer other law indicated that when one fell... they all perished.

Lancer speaks _"You dare go for the king before the soldiers" _ as his archers once again launch thousands of arrows at Rider and his minions


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

Rider ignored Lancer's attempts to command his men, denying any influence he attempted to claim over them.

He rode up, shooting down each of Lancer's warriors as he rushed through the ranks to the enemy Servant.

Dripping blood or not, Lancer would find that engaging Crazy Horse in battle was never a wise decision. Still, though, the Braves and MesoAmericans did a great job of mobbing him, while their burning bodies kept Lancer's soldiers from moving them away from their Emperor.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider ignored Lancer's attempts to command his men, denying any influence he attempted to claim over them.
> 
> He rode up, shooting down each of Lancer's warriors as he rushed through the ranks to the enemy Servant.
> 
> Dripping blood or not, Lancer would find that engaging Crazy Horse in battle was never a wise decision. Still, though, the Braves and MesoAmericans did a great job of mobbing him, while their burning bodies kept Lancer's soldiers from moving them away from their Emperor.



The blood of Christ this time had reach all over the battlefield, Lancer then stab the clouds themselves aiming at his intended target as light channel through the clouds.

Jimmy glance over at the Master of Rider and what he perceive as something emerging from the clouds.

As Rider advance, several thousand arrows were fired at him. His spearmen on horses charge at Rider ready to meet him head on. Shieldmen were deployed to protect Jimmy


----------



## Andyman (May 11, 2013)

ignore and stuff....


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Samson looked at David, and David looked back. They knew what the other was thinking. Samson lifted David onto his shoulders while David crouched on Samson's shoulders. He threw David all the way into the sky. David was vaulted all the way into the non-existent clouds, everyone below were as specks to him. 

His slingshot came into his hands. He placed all 5 of his stones into the mini-catapult. He aimed down at the Aztec army below him. "Face the wrath of God, you heathens."

The five stones accelerated down into the masses below, transforming into large meteors that blotted out the sun. This was his noble phantasm, rocks that could fell even the mightiest giant. And one of the five incoming meteors was headed towards Dexter and Berserker's location.

Meanwhile, Samson used his NP, a strength enhancing one to boost his strength up to unknown limits, slamming his fist into the ground, an earthquake forming, spreading towards the Aztec troops. It was a force of nature, enforced by the divine.


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

As they were citizens of the temporary MesoAmerican High King Crazy Horse, they were a part of him.

As such, the blessing of the White Owl of the South extended to them as well. The attacks would miss, as that was the simple law of nature.


----------



## Andyman (May 11, 2013)

"Ah fuck that they noticed us!" Dexter shouted hoping behind Berserker as the meteor's came.

Berserker didn't move.

Dexter continued to stare at his servant. "Well......"

"Oh right." Berserker said snapping his fingers and unsheathed his first sword to fire a massive burst of prana to derail the first meteor.

As soon as he did he started moving. Berserker was fast for a mad warrior of course he was holding Dexter as he tried to distance himself from the meteors. 

One of the rock's smashed in front of them sending both master and servant back from sheer force alone. But Berserker had enough skill to land on his feet and keep his master from getting hurt to badly.

To kill the mightiest giant? Berserker had done that himself in his day. 

As the last three came Dexter attempted to slow them down. He was summoned a many white birds to cover him and his servant's presence.

Both Dexter and Berserker were carried upward from the shock waves as they hit in a tornado of birds. The birds were all killed when the meteors hit but it only knocked Dexter and Berserker out of the air with and sent them down with a CRASH!

"Ah shit!" Dexter said breathing heavily. He hated fighting divine beings. Dexter groaned in pain as he could feel his ribs were broken.

And Berserker had been injured as well though it wasn't quite as visible.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Andyman said:


> "Ah fuck that they noticed us!" Dexter shouted hoping behind Berserker as the meteor's came.
> 
> Berserker didn't move.
> 
> ...



Dexter and Berserker weren't out of the woods yet, the ground below them crumbled into pieces, creating canyons below them. Unless they wanted to die an ignoble death by falling, they would have to escape the changing land below them.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> As they were citizens of the temporary MesoAmerican High King Crazy Horse, they were a part of him.
> 
> As such, the blessing of the White Owl of the South extended to them as well. The attacks would miss, as that was the simple law of nature.



The spearmen continue to charge at Rider, with one swinging his spear aiming at the ground underneath Rider. Another spearmen jumps into the air, spear aiming at Rider head fro above. A sword was coming from the side and an arrow was coming aiming at the head. 

There were also two spearmen on horses charging behind the arrow ready to engage Rider


----------



## Andyman (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Dexter and Berserker weren't out of the woods yet, the ground below them crumbled into pieces, creating canyons below them. Unless they wanted to die an ignoble death by falling, they would have to escape the changing land below them.



Dexter's hand started to glow and his old friend came through.

The giant vulture appeared and swooped under the two saving them from certain death. 

Dexter sighed in relief and was clearly shaken. But Berserker was already pulling for his NP. The Wild Hunt once again as the two flew through the Heaven's.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

"O LORD, rebuke me not in thine anger, neither chasten me in thy hot displeasure. Have mercy upon me, O LORD; for I am weak: O LORD, heal me; for my bones are vexed."

Nahri heard the sounds of Gunshots down the hall from her head quarters. First they lost Assassin and now they were under direct attack!

"My soul is also sore vexed: but thou, O LORD, how long?  Return, O LORD, deliver my soul: oh save me for thy mercies' sake.  For in death there is no remembrance of thee: in the grave who shall give thee thanks?"

Nahri hid under her desk. She hadn't seen this man on surveillance before! He must have been one of the priest! But how had he managed to elude her network so far?

"I am weary with my groaning; all the night make I my bed to swim; I water my couch with my tears. Mine eye is consumed because of grief; it waxeth old because of all mine enemies."

This man was as strong as a Servant, he'd just killed 6 mages like was nothing. Nahri's body trembled in fear. She hoped that he wouldn't find her. The door opened. The priest entered the room up to the desk and turned in a circle, looking around. He fired a bullet, hitting the power supply Nahri's 16 monitor display which had allowed her to track the other's Master's and servants' movements so far. Without the glow of the monitors the room had grown Dark. The priest turned around and walked back towards the door and shut it.

'Was he gone?' Nahri couldn't be sure. It was too dark to tell. She didn't move an inch for several minutes. Minutes which seemed to stretch on for hours. There was nothing, just silence. Maybe she had managed to escape somehow.

Nahri crawled out from under the desk and in the dim room she could barely make out the barrel of the of a large pistol only inches away from her face. Frozen in horror, she could only tremble as the priest said:

"Depart from me, all ye workers of iniquity; for the LORD hath heard the voice of my weeping. The LORD hath heard my supplication; the LORD will receive my prayer. Let all mine enemies be ashamed and sore vexed: let them return and be ashamed suddenly."

Nahri backed up into the corner of the room. Uriel fired one bullet which blew the head clean off of her body, leaving only a detached lower jawbone held in place by cartilage,  A wagging tongue, and two severed arteries squirting twin fountains of blood into the air. 

Using his Arma Christi Minor,  he transformed into Nahri, taking on her appearance and abilities and gaining her memories. He reverted back to his original form after he'd learned what he wanted from her. Uriel lite a cigarette and took a long drag before turning to walk back out the way he came in. 

--------------

On his way out he first passed passed the a man who had died clutching the woman he loved. David was a Mexican magi who used low level fire magic. His real specialty was in demolitions though. He was the one who set up the explosives in the buildings in advance of the Assasin's Ambush on Aaron, Rider's master. All of the Buildings on the street had been prepared in advance to be demolished in case anything should go wrong.

The woman he clutched was named Michaela. She specialized in Healing Magic. In the event that Conner's death she was to be his first Replacement Stand in Master. Unfortunately Assassin's true Master was often incapacitated thanks her power. Hercules would only listen to her, and the people she told him that he had to work with, which meant he had no reason to listen to her.

David has been shot in the gut, his intestines has spilled out in the floor and he hit the ground hard. Michaela ran to david and tried to heal him, but then priest shot her through the back, pierced her heart with the bullet, which exited through  her chest, which resulted in David being sprayed in the face with  Michaela's blood, heart, bone, and other tissue. With his last strength he clutched her to his chest as he bled out.

---------------------

Further down the hall,  there was a who was little more than a Skeleton being torn apart by Kodiak Grizzly Bear. Kenny was a mountain man from Canada who had a magical talent for charming wild animals. Third in line to replace Conner no less. Kenny had died almost immediately when Uriel shot him, which broke the charm that he had on the bear. With his former master dead, the bear didn't bother to challenge Uriel at all. Animals had a sense for knowing when they're facing certain death. Since the bear didn't pose a threat, Uriel let the bear live since it hadn't done anything wrong, and since the bear was hungry it began to eat Kenny a while ago.

---------------------

At the entrance was remains of famed Hollywood Director Michael Bay. Uriel had shot him once for every terrible movie he had ever made. There wasn't much left of him.

Uriel finished his cigarette, spit it out and stomped it on the floor under shoe to put out while admiring his work on Michael Bay.

"Amen," he said, and walked out.

--------------------

Uriel had wiped out the Illuminati Cell in Fuyuki City. Assassin's death was a major boon to Uriel. Using his Arma Chriti Minor he was able to assume Hercules' from for a briefly, and in the process, gained access to all of his memories. From that he was able to learn the identities of every Master participating in the war. He roughly knew where they were their bases were. He had a little on information on each servant and their possible abilities. More importantly he knew learned about Bastard Aventure who had stolen his Arma Christi major.

Of course, he also learned about the Illuminati's base and their operations. Who their personnel were and how easy it would be to kill them unprepared. Most importantly though he learned the location of Assassin's true Master, and she would be his next stop.

The Illuminati's strategy for winning the war was the following. Even Hercules didn't know all the details. 

Their plan was to use false masters to fight the war in place of Hercules' real master who was none other than the Oracle Delphi. Her abilities of clairvoyance are absolutely perfect, and they have never been wrong. 

There is are two drawbacks to her power however. The first problem was that as soon as actions are taken which alter the flow of time in anyway, the outcome afterwards can be completely different from what she originally foresees, which is why the plan of suplexing Aaron's car while he drove to his base had failed. In the original timeline Aaron arrived at his destination without incident, so after Hercules' suplexed  the car he was relying on his own.

Her second drawback was that in order to peer into she had to be strong cocktail of drugs. This had two effects on the Oracle.


She was unable to rememberher own prophecies
The Drugs left her in a near comatose state for nearly a day after using them.

To make matters worse, the Oracles prophecies are given in some dead magic language that only a handful of people could understand. The Oracle required a listener for her prophecies to be understood. Conner was the Oracle's listener, so when he died, their ability to gain more information from the Oracle stopped. Michael Bay was brought in to be the next Listener, but now he was a bloody corpse.

From Nahri, he learned the rest of the Illuminati's plans:

The Illuminati was founded originally keep the Oracle of Delphi safe when Greece was conquered by Rome. However, it was Oracle's power they desired more so than the woman herself. For thousands of years, and untold generations, the Oracles were kept as captives. The organization would leverage  the powers of the Oracle for their own means for most of history, allowing them to infiltrate nearly every government the world  over. Many magics thought to be lost forever are kept within the Illuminati's archives, which they've built with Oracle's power. 

Using their influence, their plan in the event of Conner's death was the bring the very population of Foyuki city themselves into the war. At first, by manipulating the police and military forces to interfere with the war directly to attack Masters and cause chaos and confusion. The Nahri's anticipated that Ruler would fail to intervene, or intervene against other Masters for bringing outsiders into the war. If the Master's resisted they became wanted fugitives. So it was a Win/Win/Win scenario either way. And since the Police would be manipulated from the shadows. Ruler would have no way of knowing who was responsible or how knowledge of the war had gotten out.

Failing that their plan was a complete media blitz unveiling the war to everyone using footage Nahri would be collecting through the proceedings to expose the world to grail war.

The final contingency, should all of the above plans fail. Was poison Foyuki City's water Supply with a compound that would turn people into Ghouls, filling the streets with mindless Undead while the Illuminati struck at the remaining Mages from the shadows. Using their connections with the Military, they would ensure their escape after securing the grail, before allowing a nuclear strike to destroy the city and wipe away the evidence.

The Illuminati were bigger bastards than he'd have imagined. The Oracle predicted her participation the war five prior, after the end of the last war. So the Illuminati had been preparing for this 6th grail war for five years. 

Uriel had undone every one of their plans. Now it was time to see to Adelphi the Oracle.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter's hand started to glow and his old friend came through.
> 
> The giant vulture appeared and swooped under the two saving them from certain death.
> 
> Dexter sighed in relief and was clearly shaken. But Berserker was already pulling for his NP. The Wild Hunt once again as the two flew through the Heaven's.



Moses saw the Servant and his Master who fled on the vulture. Berserker summoned the Wild Hunt, littered with mystical beasts and men whom made up a small army.

He was not impressed. He slammed his staff down, calling upon God to aid him. He summoned a firestorm identical to the one previously, the plagues of Egypt imbued in it. Even if by some miracle they survived it, they would still die at the hand of the diseases. He looked back at the Ark, continuing his chanting.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

Uriel approached the unassuming apartment. There wasn't so much as a guard posted at the door. Adelphi's defence was simple fact that none of other Masters knew who she was or where to look to even find her. She wasn't that far away from the Church.

When Uriel entered the room Adelphi appeared to be appeared to be waiting for him. He was honestly surprised.

"I knew you'd come," Adelphi said, "Conner recorded my last prophecy on the eve of war. I knew Assassin wouldn't be here to stop you from killing me. He was the only one on my side. That's why I chose him. That's why others didn't know that you'd come for them. I "

"You knew I'd kill them?" Uriel questioned.

"Yes..."

"Why?"

"They had to be stopped. I have a bargain to make that will help you reclaim The Nails of Binding Divinity."

"I don't need your, help! As soon as I'm done with you, I'll be killing that kid myself."

"Ruler will kill you, or at the least prevent you from interfering with the War, just like he did with all the other priest. He's much more powerful than other servants. If you accept my offer you can become part of the war."

"Me!? Become part of this Heretic Rabble? I should kill you for even suggesting it!"

"You're descended from Moses. Although you remember him as a prophet, and he was, he was also a powerful mage. You possess the same gift from God that he does. A small heresy is a small price to pay if it gives ultimate glory to your God."

Uriel was stuck. If he needed to regain the Nails, but as long as Ruler was around he wouldn't be able to. "You talked me into it," he answered, "What's the plan?"

"I still have my command seals." Adelphi says as she shows the seals on her hand, "I'll transfer my seals to you. The process will activate your magic circuits. After that you'll need to find a Masterless Servant, I know where to find one. Once you find him, you'll need to form a contract with that Servant, and then enter the Kotomine church and official announce your entry into the grail war. Under the rules of the war, Ruler would no longer interfere with you if you go after Aventure as long as you don't involve innocents in the fight. If he refuses you though, You'll be strong enough with your Servant to beat him anyways."

"What do you get in return?" Uriel questioned.

"I want you grant my wish if you happen to win the Grail. That's all."

------------------------------------

Uriel spent the next few hours with Adelphi as they completed their tasks. Making the contract was the easy part, he simply used his the Mask of the Dead to become Tokiomi Tohsaka for a moment. When he did he learned a lot more about Aventure. Rather than learn the contract spell he casted it through Tohsaka's knowledge. After making a contract with a Masterless Servant, he left the Oracle near the place where the other priest were staying, but didn't stay long enough to speak to any of them. He figured they probably wouldn't kill her on sight since they wouldn't know anything about her. He didn't stay long enough to run into any of them. He didn't care about getting the grail, and he didn't. At least with them, there was a chance she would be safe.

"Put on therefore, as the elect of God, holy and beloved, bowels of mercies, kindness, humbleness of mind, meekness, longsuffering;"

------------------------------------

Uriel arrived at the church. When he arrived he made sure the room was clear of any bystanders before he said anything, "Old Man! I've come to enter the War! I've brought my Servant with me."



Adelphi knew in advance of the War that Gilgamesh's physical body would be slain by Ruler on the first night, but that remnant of him would escape. She knew where he would escape to. By forming a contract with Uriel, Gilgamesh gained enough Prana to reconstitute his body. He was ready to get revenge on Ruler at a moment's notice.


----------



## Andyman (May 11, 2013)

"Oh no whatever shall we do?" Dexter asked sarcastically as he saw the fire coming the hunt spread out flew further up into the Heavens.

Dexter and Berserker jumped back off the vulture and onto the massive black horse that Berserker lead the hunt with.

They flew up word at hypersonic speeds avoiding the flames also with the help of using the clouds The Hunt created to hide it. More of the storm began to surround Moses. 

The vulture of course got cooked by flames and sickness

As the clouds circled around Moses several fairy shot forth from random angels blasting the elements as at Moses.

Dexter and Berserker where somewhere hidden in the clouds.....or were they?

But at the arrival of Gilgamesh the Hunt moved away from Moses and started turning there attention to The King of Heroes.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Nicolas Bol looked up from the artifact he was tinkering with.

"sorry, the spots have all been taken 3 days ago. I do apologize, but you'll have to wait till the next time the grail manifests. If you are hell bent on participating, I won't stop you, but you won't be officially recognized as a Master. If you somehow manage to win, feel free to claim the prize"


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

Rider saw Jimmy through the masses of soldiers, but he was at a loss. He knew of no way to kill him and end Lancers threat.

But the voices of his warriors reached him, reminding him that their flesh was a replicable commodity. Once slain, they would simply re emerge from the gates of the lower worlds whole again.

Rider possessed a mastery of modern warfare. Including the theoretical. Tactics considered only as crackpot speculation for the future.

Rider possessed an infinite host.

A mass of soldiers swarmed forth, denying Lancers advances with their bodies. Rider would not let their existence be denied.

One soldier appeared next to Jimmy. Then another, both occupied the same space. Their bodies fused together, and they died instantly, and then re-emerged elsewhere in new flesh.

This happened again, and again, and again. For a brief moment, God and Angel watched in shock as the MesoAmerican host vanished, only to re-emerge in new bodies.

This happened again and again, the Aztec Pantheon struggling for a few brief moments against the Angelic hpst. Riders Sioux braves.held off Constantines legions.

Next to Jimmy, a sun had been born.

The host re emerged again, and then vanished, all in an instant.

The sun next to Jimmy collapsed upon itself, creating a singularity in space.

The Aztec Pantheon was brought low. And the MesoAmerican host emerged again.

And then vanished.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

Before Nicolas Bol's eyes, the Mask of Death transformed into Kotomine Kirei. He knew all of Kotomine's abilities, but also inherited all of his memories, and schemes, and all the knowledge he had of Nicholas Bol and Ruler. 

As Father Kotomine he quoted Revelations, "But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death."

Using the Mask of the Dead, Uriel changed forms once again, this time to a form Uriel would immediately fear. Someone powerful enough to challenge even Ruler by his own admission. For the Mask of the Dead could turn the user into anyone who had ever died, even servants from previous Grail Wars.

The presence of God had entered the temple, and a Pillar of Holy Fire instantly sprang up and combusted. The Dwelling of building, and none of the furnishings, or items in the church would be damaged by the fire. But the Sorcerers and his surrounding trinkets would be consumed all at once. Once ignited the fire would burn into nothing but ashes remained.

Uriel had used the mask to turn himself in Caster Moses from the Previous war. In doing so he gained access to all of his abilities, and also what Caster Moses knew. It seemed the Heroic Spirit of his ancestor had also dealings with Aventure Tohsaka. The more he learned, the more he wanted to kill him.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider saw Jimmy through the masses of soldiers, but he was at a loss. He knew of no way to kill him and end Lancers threat.
> 
> But the voices of his warriors reached him, reminding him that their flesh was a replicable commodity. Once slain, they would simply re emerge from the gates of the lower worlds whole again.
> 
> ...



A figure sitting right at a local bark, on his arm held two command seals as he held worrying about a specific Warrior who promise to become his lance.. Jimmy had been watching the battle through the usage of cameras before they all vanish. Jimmy was worried about Lancer as this was unexpected 

Jimmy spoke _"Lancer please make it back"_

Lancer laugh as the Jimmy that was attack disperse into light returning back to the kingdom... before the battle he had place some protection in Jimmy. It was to fool his enemies and even allies as he had created a copy of Jimmy with liked-abilities from a manifestation of one of his soldiers. It was the perfect fail-safe plan

The spear he had stuck into the ground emerge from under Rider Location, through the blood of Christ he was able to create this miracle as this attack was one that allow his spear to bypass the separation of space on the ground due to the blood spreading over the battlefield... Since Rider didn't dodge this attack, he was clearly hit


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Before Nicolas Bol's eyes, the Mask of Death transformed into Kotomine Kirei. He knew all of Kotomine's abilities, but also inherited all of his memories, and schemes, and all the knowledge he had of Nicholas Bol and Ruler.
> 
> As Father Kotomine he quoted Revelations, "But the fearful, and unbelieving, and the abominable, and murderers, and whoremongers, and sorcerers, and idolaters, and all liars, shall have their part in the lake which burneth with fire and brimstone: which is the second death."
> 
> ...



As soon as the man tried to cast a spell, Nciolas Bol countered. This was a spell he had learned from someone who was now his nemesis. It was a simple spell, that cancelled a spell that was being cast, not matter what it was. As his spell was cast, he quickly picked up a sceptre and pointed it at the man

"I'm afraid you won't be destroying anything here. Not an artificer's domain." Nicolas Bol said, a spell ready in his other hand.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

*INTERLUDE III: ULTIMATE*

Gaia was damaged. It's reality marble was damaged. By its very nature, when a reality marble was deployed, it rejected Gaia's reality marble in the spot it was used. usually Gaia is able instantly reform its own reality marble when the opposing reality marble collapsed. But too many at once would start to unravel Gaia's reality marble.

Teleportation and transportation to other dimensions had similar effects. They tore tiny holes in Gaia's reality marble in order to transport the user to another location. The combination of this and too many reality marbles would result in a rupture in time and space, for Gaia's reality marble could not repair the damage fast enough. The rupture could cause any effect, from collapsing into a black hole to creating a path to another universe. This time, it did a little bit of two things.

In Heaven, a giant rip in time and space appeared, opening like a hungry maw. But it did not eat. Instead, it colored the sky. a cloud of red spilled forth, turning the sky blood red. The rip widened, reaching from the ground to the sky. Out of the rip came angels, reinforcements for Saber and the angelic host. Hundreds of metallic crosses rained down with them.

But no, if they were reinforcements, they wouldn't be running. They certainly wouldn't be avoiding the crosses, which let out explosions and earthquakes as they impacted the ground. And they certainly wouldn't be running in fear of what appeared on the horizon. It was the symbol of the lord, yet the angels fled in terror from it, for the symbol annihilated everything that came close. The symbol must be gigantic, for explosions similar to the crosses dotted the landscape below it, yet they were tiny. The symbol of the lord turned, and began moving towards the opened rip in time and space, explosions following it.



INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> As soon as the man tried to cast a spell, Nciolas Bol countered. This was a spell he had learned from someone who was now his nemesis. It was a simple spell, that cancelled a spell that was being cast, not matter what it was. As his spell was cast, he quickly picked up a sceptre and pointed it at the man
> 
> "I'm afraid you won't be destroying anything here. Not an artificer's domain." Nicolas Bol said, a spell ready in his other hand.





"Then I'll bring you to my domain!" Nicolas Bol would find himself, along with the other occupants of the church, pulled into Reality Marble that stretched on as far as the eye could see. "Ionioi Hetairoi! Kill this Dog!" The army charged forward all at once.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Countering spells wasn't Nicolas Bol's specialty. He was an artificer, not a Jace Beleren. This one he could not counter.

"Fine then, war it is."

Nicolas Bol cast a spell, calling upon his strongest creation.

A massive golem rose from the ground, its arms as long as a bridge, it's head taller than a mountain. This was the ultimate show of power, a hybrid of Mirran darksteel metal and Phyrexian might. The golem's touch was corrosive and infectious, allowing it to carry out the Phyrexian will wherever it travelled. Glistening black oil dripped from its body, corrupting the very ground. This was the Blightsteel Colossus, an indestructible engine of destruction, the masterpiece of the most powerful artificer.

"Come at me. Watch your army die"


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

Lancer was witnessing something comparable to the end of all. Explosions were filling the battlefield as it appeared hell had finally appear in heaven. He saw his forces get decimated on the field as crosses hit some of his soldiers..

He takes his lance from the ground, his spear now drench in the blood of Christ. Death was all around him as it seems like nothing would be spared but Lancer was determine to live through this.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

The forward ranks of the Ionian  Hetairoi were crushed as they met massive Golem. He couldn't win with Alexander, but he knew of a Servant from the previous war who could match the Colossus.



Nicholas Bol would find himself outside the Reality Marble as it vanished suddenly, in a world of Chaos. Opposed to him something unlike any thing he'd seen before.



In one motion, the Gundam reached back over it's shoulders drawing both Beam Sabers and slashing downwards. If he hit, and the blades were powerful enough to do the job, he would sever both of the Golem's arms at shoulder.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

The beam saber bounced off the Blightsteel Colossus' finger. Darksteel has withstood the wrath of a god. Mere technology would not damage it.

The Colossus grabbed the Gundam in its hand and crushed it.

"You hope to match a master artificer with technology? Have you lost your mind?" Nicolas Bol asked.


----------



## Serp (May 11, 2013)

It was then the doors to the church bust open.
"Uriel!" A voice commanding with human presence but the power of God.
It was Michael and the other priests behind him.

"You have turned away from the path of God almighty, you gave into temptation and hatred and greed. You have joined the path of the mages and now you must give penance. Exodus 22:18!"

"Exodus 22:18!" Gabrielle repeated and gripped her lash.

"Exodus 22:18!"" Raphael said as he tightened his grip on his ring of thorns.

"Exodus 22:18!" Selaphial and Balachiel said holding their dice and coins in one hand, and their mask and staff in the other.

Turning to Nicolas Bol. Michael nodded.


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

Nicolas Bol dismissed the colossus.

"he's all yours"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

As the gundam was clutched he reverted Uriel reverted back to his original form.

Had the witch known it would turn out like this, facing his own brothers. No, he knew the consequences, but the opportunity to reclaim the nails on his own vanity had lead to this confrontation.

"Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again."


----------



## Serp (May 11, 2013)

"Thank you." Michael said to Nicolas.
"You bring shame upon our creed!" Raphael shouted.

"Be still now brother." Michael said twirling his lance. "Uriel was our brother once, corrupted by magecraft, we cannot allow a witch to live, but maybe we can burn this magic out of his system with the power of the lord. We shall fight him in turn with the proper force, escalating only as he does."

Michael gripped the lance close to its tip and lifted up his purple robe, he sliced his side ever so lightly enough to draw blood but not enough to harm him. The lance pulsed as it gained the blood of Christ. Michael removed his other hand slick with blood and he walked up to each one of his priests and marked their heads with his blood, the Arma Christi Major, blood of Christ. In this church the miracles funneled deep into them.

Each one was born anew.

"The blood of Christ, with it you shall do his wonders! So Uriel who do you want to fight?" Michael finished.

+Arma Christi: Blood of Christ
*Blood of Cain the First Murderer: The Killing touch.
*Blood of Ceasar the Great: Imperial Privilege and Dominion of the Material World.
*Blood of Solomon the Wise: Refusal and Dominion over the Spiritual World.   
*Blood of Solomon the Crafty: Refusal and Law Breaker.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

"I shall face you first, Michael."

Fighting Michael, or any of the priest with judgement would be pointless. His only chance of overcoming the blood of Christ would be through single combat. If he could beat Michael the odds of his victory would increase. Using the Mask of the Dead, he became someone who could circumvent the strengths of his enemy's arma Christi.


----------



## Serp (May 11, 2013)

Michael looked on at what Uriel had become.
"Demi-god! You dare insult our creed more by becoming a warrior of a different faith!" Michael raised his lance that still was glowing red.

And darted at Lancer. The lance of destiny aiming at Lancers mid section.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

"But now the righteousness of God without the law is manifested, being witnessed by the law and the prophets; Even the righteousness of God which is by faith of Jesus Christ unto all and upon all them that believe: for there is no difference: For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God; Being justified freely by his grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus: Whom God hath set forth to be a propitiation through faith in his blood, to declare his righteousness for the remission of sins that are past, through the forbearance of God; To declare, I say, at this time his righteousness: that he might be just, and the justifier of him which believeth in Jesus."

Using the red spear,  Uriel low and under the Lance. The properties of the Red lance, disrupting the magic of the spear and ending it's glowing while he parried the blow. Michael's rage was calculated. While he would reign blows more fiercely, he would be more prone to making errors. To capitalize Michael's charge Uriel slashed at the tendons of Michael's wrist with the gold lance.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> *INTERLUDE III: ULTIMATE*
> 
> Gaia was damaged. It's reality marble was damaged. By its very nature, when a reality marble was deployed, it rejected Gaia's reality marble in the spot it was used. usually Gaia is able instantly reform its own reality marble when the opposing reality marble collapsed. But too many at once would start to unravel Gaia's reality marble.
> 
> ...



Michael's face turned grim. His fellow angels were being ripped apart from the Type that had just appeared. He knew what it was. He most certainly could not let it on Earth. It was time to end the battle. He chanted in a long-dead language that only his fellow Archangels and his Father knew. Without any warning, all of the Servants and their Masters were teleported out of Heaven and back to Earth. It was no longer a battle of mortals, as powerful as they were. 

As one, he and his fellow Archangels constructed a mental link to the Aztec gods. "The time for hostilities between us has ended. We plead for you to help us drive this monstrosity away from the rip which will lead it to Gaia. If you so desire to help us, channel your power into us."


----------



## Serp (May 11, 2013)

Although the power in the Lance was not actual Magic rather Miracles made solid, the red Lance parried the strike and Uriel followed through with an attack from the yellow Lance.

The Yellow lance slit Michaels wrist and the lance fell from his hand, blood following the Lance to the floor. 

"Arg!" Michael shouted, reaching for lance, but his hand could no longer grip.

"You spill the blood of Jesus Christ our lord and still use his name!" Gabrielle commanded. She moved forward to challenge Uriel, but Michael raised his hand to stop her, he was losing alot of blood and his wound would not heal, she could see it was blocking even a miracle of the lord, but it would vanish as soon as Uriel shifted forms again.

"Until you can grip spear and fight again brother, let this be my fight, a fight of blood and sand!" Gabrielle shouted.

Gabrielle charged at Lancer, as she did her miracles came to life. The blessing of Samson filled with the power of the lord, activated. She was strong, fast and powerful but instead of muscle mass she was clad in a Roman Imperator suit of armour moulded to her shape, glowing with a faint glow of white light.

She was Gauis Julius Ceaser channeled through his own blood. She cracked the whip and pain ran through lancers body, he was a demi-god and as thus would bow down to the power of the lash.


----------



## TehChron (May 11, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Michael's face turned grim. His fellow angels were being ripped apart from the Type that had just appeared. He knew what it was. He most certainly could not let it on Earth. It was time to end the battle. He chanted in a long-dead language that only his fellow Archangels and his Father knew. Without any warning, all of the Servants and their Masters were teleported out of Heaven and back to Earth. It was no longer a battle of mortals, as powerful as they were.
> 
> As one, he and his fellow Archangels constructed a mental link to the Aztec gods. "The time for hostilities between us has ended. We plead for you to help us drive this monstrosity away from the rip which will lead it to Gaia. If you so desire to help us, channel your power into us."



The Feathered Serpent, flanked by the Jaguar, a Yellow and Tan man with hands hanging from his wrists, and a hummingbird approach Michael.

"This is but a taste of the fate wrought by the world which you have birthed, Archangel.

'You only postpone your self-brought doom, but there yet hope remains. For that hope...Yes. We shall lend you our strength."


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Feathered Serpent, flanked by the Jaguar, a Yellow and Tan man with hands hanging from his wrists, and a hummingbird approach Michael.
> 
> "This is but a taste of the fate wrought by the world which you have birthed, Archangel.
> 
> 'You only postpone your self-brought doom, but there yet hope remains. For that hope...Yes. We shall lend you our strength."



_"Then let us fight."_ The Seven Archangels formed a circles along with the Aztec gods, creating a glowing metallic spear inscribed with letters that only they could understand. The concept of death was infused into the rainbow coloured spear by an Aztec god, so that the Type would become killable. The others funnelled their energies into the spear.

The Type came closer, destroying the land it was above on.

Michael grasped the spear, feeling the power it now held. Then at the speed of light, it was hurtling towards the Type, a rainbow of colours decorating its path.

It smashed into Type-Saturn, as bright as the Sun itself, obeliterating it. 

This battle had ended.


----------



## Byrd (May 11, 2013)

Lancer found himself back on Earth, his heavenly armour shattering from the lost of it's source. His lance having return to its sealed state... He was within his original limitations 

_"Hmm... that was the realm of Gods"_ he mutter as he begins to leave the battle site to head back to the city


----------



## Crimson King (May 11, 2013)

The Gods' powers were old. over two thousands years in fact. They held ancient powers of Earth and conceptual weapons capable of obliterating armies. But there was a weakness. Against beings of Gaia, they were dangerously effective, capable of casually annihilating them. But those from a different origin were another matter, for their concepts were different than those of Earth.

In the Land of Steel, the Types laid waste to the world and were nearly unstoppable. Only the most powerful of warriors could destroy their physical body. That was all they could do, for the concept of death does not hold the Types enthrall. So when the spear smashed into, even with the concept of death in it, it was the Gaia's concept of death. The spear exploded, smashing the Ultimate One aside, knocking it off course from the tear. But that was all it did. The Type realigned itself and continued to move closer to the massive rupture in time and space.

A lone figure stood in the air, standing in front of the massive Type. Black armor covered the being from head to toe. A sword was held in his hand. The figure raised the sword, holding it to face the advancing Ultimate One. Immediately, the sword grew to a massive proportion, matching the target in size. A blue aura surrounded the sword, a contrast to the blood red sky. No, that was not true. It was if the sword had cut through the red sky, revealing the true color of the sky underneath the haze. The figure swung his sword, slashing it across both the rupture and Type Saturn. The rupture immediately began to shrink at the slash, Gaia reasserting its power. Meanwhile the sword cleaved cleanly through the Type, cutting it in half. Someone inside the Type must have been damaged though, for it exploded in a massive fireball. The last thing the gathered divine beings could see before the rupture closed was the fireball racing towards them.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

The Archangels, once they had seen the Type destroyed by the unknown man, had teleported themselves and the rest of the angels back behind the gate. They would not be affected by the fireball.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 11, 2013)

On his knees from the power of the lash, but not yet ready to submit, he changed forms again. He was nearly the size and shape of Hercules, but not Hercules. One with the Blessing of Samson would be met by one with the strength of Samson himself. His arms now as long as most people's entire bodies, he swung with a hard back-hand to knock Gabriel away. Keeping an eye on Michael all the while.


----------



## Serp (May 11, 2013)

Gabrielle got struck back by Samson himself, the blow was powerful but she was not dead yet, although her ribs were broken. Like Samson the blessing was a glass canon, alot of strength but not enough defense to back it up.

Gabrielle coughed up blood. Michael raised himself up again, Lancers spears were gone and as was his cursed cut, but it was still bleeding, it would take a while for him to get back to fighting form.

Gabrielle raised her Lash.
"Law: Michael is right handed and too weak to fight.
Revise Law: Michael is ambidextrous and will fight at full capacity until dead!" And with that Dominion the power of the Emperor was in effect.  

Michael raised himself up and gripped the lance in his left hand. Ready to fight Samson. He charged in, jumping and strafing he knew he could not hope to fight Samson in strength but all he needed was to slice a single strand of his long mane off.


----------



## Andyman (May 11, 2013)

Dexter and Berserker had slipped out of the area as soon as they were back on Earth.

"Fuck." Dexter cursed and simply shrugged. The master started walking away and Berserker of course followed. 

Berserker was silent for a moment and then asked. "Master um what's the plan now?" 

Dexter snorted he was tired.....really tired. "Well I need to go and buy more cigarettes and then after that I think I'll be going to fetch that vehicle I got waiting for me on the outside of town."

Dexter climbed on his servant's back and the two went off.


----------



## Ice (May 11, 2013)

Nero thought to himself, "Well that was pretty anticlimactic. Can't say I didn't enjoy it though." He gestured to the now present Saber, indicating they should leave.

Saber had flashed back to Earth. Michael had done something to his cloak just before he had left, but he was still puzzled on what were its effects. Shaking his head, he found his Master and started walking towards him. Unknown to Saber himself, the mark would serve a greater purpose in the future...


----------



## TehChron (May 12, 2013)

The gods of MesoAmerica simply returned to their realm, having extended their manifestation for as long as possible without the aid of the prana furnace that Aaron's ritual had formed.

But their power was not wholly exhausted, and on Rider's face remained the Jaguars mark of royalty, serving as a reminder of his status as King.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Gabrielle got struck back by Samson himself, the blow was powerful but she was not dead yet, although her ribs were broken. Like Samson the blessing was a glass canon, alot of strength but not enough defense to back it up.
> 
> Gabrielle coughed up blood. Michael raised himself up again, Lancers spears were gone and as was his cursed cut, but it was still bleeding, it would take a while for him to get back to fighting form.
> 
> ...



Meeting Michael with anything other than another knight class was suicide, but getting Gabriel away was needed. He was already thinking of a new transformation as the lance sliced through his hair. The identity of this Servant would be tough for the priest to figure out. If you weren't involved in the 4th grail war,  you probably wouldn't know.



Shrinking in size drastically, the Servant used the backside of an apparently invisible double edged sword to knock the wide, and stepped forward to cut forward with the front of the blade.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Michael managed to jump back quickly and then started to laugh. "Now you become a woman Uriel?" 

"What is this form you have taken! I cannot fight the form of a teenage girl, my honour still binds me to that at least, and that you know. Tell me who you are or I shall forcefully take the knowledge." He looked to Balachiel.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 12, 2013)

The answer would come from steel. Command Seals are concentrated form of prana. By taping in to them you could perform magecraft and abilities you wouldn't ordinarily be capable of. Tapping into that power Uriel unleashed a weaker version of Arturia's ultimate attack, burning a command seal  in the process. 

"Excalibur!"

The attack as in a huge area that could hit everyone. It wasn't as powerful as the real thing, but it would be close.


----------



## Byrd (May 12, 2013)

Lancer had entered the city once again, he was in spirit form and was travelling with his newly recruited allies who souls were bound to his spear. He had the ability to manifest only a couple of his soldiers without the need of setting up his kingdom. It require a lot more prana and his number of laws were greatly reduced to three yet it allowed his soldiers the ability to exist outside the kingdom. He was to meet Jimmy at the location they talk about.

Jimmy was waiting on Lancer to come... in this secluded area with several boxes that had been shipped from Rome itself.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

The excaliblast exploded onto the scene. Michael had not been expecting such as blast. He held up his lance to block the attack, but the blast was so wide and strong although the Lance would survive what could be said for everyone else. Michael put all his energy and willpower into focusing the blast towards the Lance, it could take it he was sure of it. It heated up as it combated the force of Sabers blast, blisters formed on his hands, but still he held tight.

Once everything had settled. Michael stood standing there in his stance, but his robe was burned clean off, and his body almost burnt to a crisp. He gasped and with that the steam coming off his internally cooked organs escaped his mouth.

"MICHAEL!" Gabrielle shouted, and ran to him ignoring her pain, not even her Dominion could bend the laws to allow him to fight some more. "NOOOooooooooooo!" She screamed out, she screamed at Michael as he lay dying in her arms, their goal allowing the never to be more than friends, she screamed at God for allowing one of his bloodline to die like this, she screamed to Michael and Gabriel the Archangels for which they were named for their guardian angels were not to be found and she screamed at Uriel for his murder. 

Michael raised his hand to Gabrielles face, "Do not cry for me, I will meet my forefathers in paradise, you shall carry on our task of protecting the world, like we did in the inquisition, like we did in Salem, and times before and after." He places his hand on her armoured chest, "You will carry the holy grail now." And his hand did its final glow and with that the Blood of Christ died. 
"Michael!" Tears of blood were rolling down her face.

"Gabrielle..." Selaphiel said trying to comfort her, while the rest stood in awe at the fall of their leader. "Maybe this isn't such a good idea!"

Gabrielle turned to the young boy the youngest of the priests. "Did Michael not bleed for you! Is that not his blood on your face. In this I am no longer your sister in arms, I am your leader and your Imperatrix!" 

She stood up ignoring the pain. She raised her lash and struck it on the ground, for nothing more than effect.

She couldn't use her new powers to cut off Uriel from using his Arma Christi, combing that with magecraft he was too hooked on that but she could draw power from elsewhere. But from where! Uriel was using the power of Heros and warriors long dead, to bring back the dead for uses like this was an abuse of the Arma Christi. 

"Law: My Voice shall roll through those within the City loyal to God or the glory of Rome! And it shall be a beacon bringing them to my Empire if they heed to call!"

She cleared her throat. "Brothers, Sisters and Long forgotten mysteries, I call upon your aid! Please for the glory of God and of Rome. Heed my call!" And with that a giant beacon of light rose up and out the top of the Church, willing to teleport all who answered the call to 

Raphael's Arma was powered by rage, but the sorrow in the hearts of all the priests drowned out any power he could have gotten from it. Bala and Sela, needed their mind to fight, but they were now lost, as Michael had died.  

Gabrielle looked at Saber and pulled out from the side of her Armour her Roman Gladius and charged to clash with the other blonde woman. She looked alot like Nero, the Church had always known Nero was a woman, there were paintings, but this woman was no Roman, and she would pay as would Uriel for spilling the cup that held the blood of Christ.


----------



## TehChron (May 12, 2013)

_So the Priest has died..._

Aaron lay prostrate on the floor of their apartment. The strain of the nights events had proved to be too much, and he would need time to heal.

Rider, however, was still fresh.

In their short time knowing one another, he had come to like Michael. And to leave one he called an ally unavenged was unforgivable.

Rider answered the call.


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2013)

A command seal flashed on Nicolas Bol's arm. Instantly, Ruler appeared beside him. Before Ruler could do anything, Nicolas Bol spoke. 

"The priests are fighting one of their own, who is pretending to be a Master. The corrupt priest has also just put on quite a light show with the last war's Excalibur. I'm sure ordinary folk would have seen. I think this is your area." Nicoals Bol said, gesturing at the figure of Saber.

Ruler nodded. There was only one thing to do. To deal with the priest, Ruler needed a large open area. Ruler only hoped Gaia could take another Reality Marble so soon.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ji03z81ebyg[/YOUTUBE]

"
̴̵̸͡ ̷͟͏ ̡̡ ̡̕͢͏͘Ţ̛̀͟è̢n̴̡͟ ͏̢͜͜t҉͏̶̧h̷̨͢ò̴u͏̴̛͡͞s͟͟͞a҉̴͜͟ǹ̷͏͡d̵̵̴̸͞ ̨̀m͏̛́͘͠į̛͝҉̀l͝e͏͞͏s̵ ̨s̡h̶́͏e̵̸͘͠ ̕r̵̡̕͠ớ̷d̨̛͠ę̸̴̸ ͜͢͞i̕҉͞҉n̷̷ ̨̡̛͟w͟͡͝á̶̧̡r̸̡̡͘͠,̴͘͢ ͏̴͟͢C̸̶̛͢͠r̢҉̴͘͞ǫ̕s͏s͏̛̀i̵ń̛͝ģ̀͜ ̡҉̷̢͜ṕ̸͘͝a̶̢̧ş̴̷͟͟ś͘e̵͟ş̷̵͢͝ ̕͝͝a͏͜n̸̡̛̛̕d̷̀͢҉ ̀͘͘m̀͜͟͠ờ̴̶u҉̸̡ņ̵t̴̛͡á͟͢į͏̵n̢̛s̛̀ ҉҉̸͝á̡̡͜͝s̸̡̕ ̸̛͢͟͞i͏͏f̵̡͠͝ ͏̕͠o҉̶ǹ͟ ̧̡̕͘á̧҉̵͟ ̴̡҉͘͟w̴̡ì̸̸̷ņ̶͝ģ҉̷̡͡.́͘
͞͏̵̵͢ ̡̀ ҉̸ ̴̀͝ ̡͞͠Ò́̕͜n͜͢͠҉͜ ̧̛͢͠t̵́͝h҉̷̵͡ȩ̀͡ ̢ǹ̡͘o̷̡ŕ̕͠t͠ḩ̵̡͘͝e̷̢̡͢͝r̷͡n̵̛̛͞͞ ̡̢͠͏ą͝i̵͞͠r̷̨̧̀͠ ̡̢́̀c̵̸o̧͡͏̢ḿ̧̢͢͡ȩ͘͟͠s̶̷̢͢ ̸͟t̀͡h̨̀͜e҉҉̸ ̸̢s̷̛͞e͟͏͏n͢҉t͟͡͏r͜͝͏͢͠y̢̢͢͟'̷̨͢͢͡s̷̨͢ ̴͟͡g͏̨̨̀ǫ̵n̷͡g̸̶̴̢͜,̶̨͢͝͞ ̛̕̕͢C̀o̶l͘͝d̸̢̀͟ ̶̕͜l͢͏į̨҉̛g͡h̸̡̛͟͟t́͢͟͜͞ ҉͡͏͜s͠͝h҉̵͏i̴͞ń̡͘͢e͜҉͜͝s̀͡ ̢͏ǫ̸̨̀ń̵͞͞ ̧̧͘h̸͏͡e̵҉ŗ̸́͢ ͝c̴̛͠͠òa̢͘͜͝҉t͠ ̧̀́͜o̷͝f̡͝ ͜͞͏͘͞s̸͠t̶̶̕͜e̶̸̕è̡l҉̷.̴̢̧͞
͢ ́͡ ̵̨̨ ͝ ҉͏T͘͜h҉҉̕͡ę̸́́́ ̷̧̢͠͝g̸̶̀͠ę̕ń̡̨̕e̴̢̕r͢͞ą͏l̸̀͝ ͘҉̵͜͠d̸̡̀e̕͞a̶͝d̴̡́͟͡ ̸́͜͟͝a̶҉͏͞f͜t́́͘e҉̧̛r͘͜ ̕͞á̵ ̵́͡h̀͘͝͠u̵͠͠n͏̶d̡̛̛̕͞r̶̶͜èd̢̡͟ ̷̢͢b̧͜҉a̢̕͏͝t̸̴̢́͜t̶̷͘͟͞l͏̧́ȩ̸̵s̴͜,͞҉͜͞ ҉̵̶T͝͏h̀́̀͞é̴҉́ ̶̧́w̡̢͘͞à͟r̡͞r͜͜͡i̵̴͘͢͠o̸͘r͜͏s̨͜͡͡ ̵̨r͢͞҉̀͘ȩ̡̢̛͟ţ́͡ú̷̢҉̕r̷̕͝͡n̶̛͟͟ ̴̧̡̡҉a̷̸̧f̷͟͢t͟e̴̵͢͜r̸̢ ̧͟t̸̕͟ę̢̢́ń́̕͡ ̧͜y͘͝e͟͝a̶͡r̴̶̢̛̀s̴͘̕͏.̧͘͏͞͡
̴̀͡ ̸̀̀ ̧̀͘͢͝ ̶̛̕ ̴͞͏T̶̛́͠h͘҉҉͝ę̀y̸ ̨̕͡r̛͠͏͢͏e̸̢͘͘t̴͡ų̴̷͝r̷̷n̶̷͟ ̵̛t̴̀͡o̴̕ ͠s̛͢͜e̸̵͏e͏҉̶ ̶̵̕͢͢t̴h̷́͠e̶̴͟͠ ̧҉́͟͢S̷̸͜҉ǫ̵̶̨͟n҉͜ ̢̧̨͢҉o͘͜͟͜f̷̡̀͠͞ ͢H̸̢́ę̷̶͢͞a̶͜͡v̵̡̡͢e̷̛҉̷n̛͠͏,͟͏͝ ̢̕͝W̢͢ḩ̶̶̨o̸҉ ̶̵̨͝s̶̀i͘͝t͘͟͞͡҉ş̷͞ ̕͟í̕͢͢n̨̕͟ ̵͘͏t̕͟͠h̷̸͟e̷͜͢͞ ̶̕͝H̶̡̨҉̷a̧̛͏l̵̡̕͞l̵҉̧ ̕͡͏̕o̸̶̶̡͟f̢̕͟͢ ̛̛B҉̕͝r͘͟͜͞i͟͏̢́͢l̢͝ļ̴̀͢i̧̧͘ą̢̧͜ǹ̷̢̛͡c͜͟͝è̡̕.̡ ̷̡͟
"




T̊́̆̑͋̔͛ͦ̉̃̃ͤ̊̐͆̄̊͑̚͝͏̤̩̞̤̰̺̖̠h̛̑̈́ͧ̐͌̓̐̆ͨ̂̑̀̏̄̍̒͒́ ̨̖̠͕͎̪͇̣̟̝͉͇͈̕͘ͅȩ̼̲̮̮̞̘̮͎̝̥̪̞ͫ͆̀̅̽͢͠ͅ ̧̈̎̇̽̌ͧ҉̷̖̝̩̥̼̙͞B̿̂̈́̒ͩ́҉̭̭̰͎͔͍̞͍̫̬̤̥̠͇͔̱aͬ̑̿̓̏ͨ͂̔͛ ̸̾̃̒ͯ̋҉̫̟͖̞͚̗̠̬͇̀̕ͅl̷̫̺͙̪̗̜͉̻̯̮̤͓͈̘̆̇̍ͥ͋ͩ͗̈́ͮͯ́̚͟l͒ ̵̜͓͔̜̭̟̻͙̹̱͚̞̥͕̤̤͋̀ͮ̏͂̿̈̄̂̀ͥ̽̕͡͝a̷͋͗͑̅ͧͥͧ̎̍̾҉͟͠͏͔̪ ͍͓̱̻͇͇̦̠̬̦ͅḏ̜̪̦̱̬̗̪̤̘̰͆ͮͮͯ͌̂ͩ͌͐̄̄ͪͩ̈́́̇͛̿͘͢͠ͅ



The church and the surrounding area vanished.

There was no army this time. There was just one figure, clad in European style heavy armor. A heavily ornate long sword was in the figure's hands. To overwhelm the holy sword, one must use somethnig that came before. There existed a Holy Sword Wielder before Arturia Pendragon. Similar to the King of Knights, the Holy Sword Wielder entered the Holy Grail Wars to change history. Unlike the King of Knights, this man succeeded. History was rewritten, with Arturia claiming the throne. But even though this man was no longer king, the Root remembers him, and his weapon.

Thirteen seals simultaneously lifted from the original Holy Sword. It's magnification glow dwarfed that of the one in the King of Knight's hands. This was the original Holy Sword, the original Excalibur, and it was far more ancient than some faerie folk crafted stick.

"EX"

Prana filled the air, distorting the reality marble. The power of the Holy Sword would require almost all of Ruler's power to wield. That was why Ruler was alone this time. Even one more copy would drain too much prana. But compared to the army from before, the power here was a hundred fold stronger.

"CALIBUR"

The Holy Sword unleashed its golden light.


----------



## Byrd (May 12, 2013)

*Unknown Location within the City*

Lancer appeared at the location that Jimmy had mention, leaving the soldiers he had at guard. As he approach Jimmy, he noticed a strange woman in the mist of conversation with his master

_"Is this all you wanted Jimmy"?_ She asked him

_"Yeah thanks a lot mate?"_ Jimmy responding hugging the woman, much to her shock 

Lancer noticed it was the same woman from the house they visit. 

_"Seems like we meet again, woman"_ Lancer spoke as he appears right next to his master

The woman looks at Lancer and says _"Seems like we have servant"_ and she bids Jimmy farewell.

_"She is a lovely woman"_ Jimmy mentions to Lancer as she walks away to her car and drives off. Jimmy then get the two boxes that were there and opens them.

Inside one of the boxes were a set of armour and in the other was a grail with water in it, this grail was perfectly protected to prevent the water from coming out.


----------



## Ice (May 12, 2013)

Saber could feel the call of his fellow servant of God, a cry for help. A light descended upon him, teleporting him to the location where it had originated from. When he arrived, he saw Gabrielle and several others, including a recently deceased man on the floor. Saber felt a pain of loss running through him when looking at him.

He looked at Gabrielle, "What happened?"


----------



## TehChron (May 12, 2013)

"Saber, this Priest was a friend of mine." Rider had arrived at the same time, neither had hesitated to answer the summons.

"He claimed to carry the blood of your Messiah, and it proved necessary to save him from Servant Lancer. It was in the midst of this that you arrived and rescued Lancer and his Master.

'I would save him again, if you would not stop me."


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Avy and Archer felt Gabrielles call. Even Aenys a true believer in the old ways, felt the call of this God's servant. 
"Michael!?" The said in Unison, although neither man had ever met or seen the man they need. Once again a Christ had fallen, but as always a Christ would rise.

"We can't go." Avy said.

"Why not?" Aenys asked.

"If Michael does die, they will be looking for someone to blame, once they kill the actual murderer if there is one. They will blame me, for drawing them here and kill me."

"Maybe that's how your meant to die! Saving this Michael, maybe that will save the world, he seems like a good powerful man, just from the whisps of the past I can see through the cries of his beloved."

Avy shook his head. "Maybe, maybe. But if not lets take stock. After that spiel in Heaven, nothing is confirmed. Who be Allys and who enemies."

Archer nodded in Argeement. "If what Aenys speaks is true, Berserker and his master carry a flame of Ra. In order to uphold Ma'at they cannot turn against you."

Avy nodded once more.
"But its just that, they are not forbidden from refusing to ally with me. Their free will is theirs to own, just Ra's will will turn against them if they strike down those with his blood."

"So we find Berserker?" Archer asked. 

"Yes. We can follow his flame signature." Aenys responded.

"Yes we can, but even now I feel some of the stain of Chaos, was let out with all that reality nonsense."  Avy added.

"So lets go and pay Berserker a visit." And with that they left in search of Berserker and Dexter, they were easy to find, Ra's light on them like a beacon. 

"Berserker!" Archer called out.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Gabrielle looked up at the servants.
"He was fighting Uriel, annointed of the Nails. And he morphed into a woman and shot a blast that would have destroyed the city, but he used the Lance to channel all that power into himself and it burn him up. It wasn't christian light or energy it was something more primal from the fae or something, because how else could it hard the blood of Christ!."

Gabrielle looked up at all the people, the priests. Ruler had fucked up Uriels shit that was for sure, but these people here if they could help Michael. All their new powers would have helped, but the death of Michael wavered even their faith and thus their powers ineffective, grief for them and blame to the lord their undoing.

"Save him! He was Christ in human form, his flesh the bread to feed the world, and his blood the wine that all those chosen would sup from. Christ would die, Christ will Save, Christ will rise. Live up to your fucking name Michael!" Gabrielle shouted at him, people shocked by her outburst of emotion.


----------



## Ice (May 12, 2013)

Saber looked back at Rider with a strange expression. "I'm sorry Rider, but I'm afraid you can't do that. Your recent battle with God did not go without consequences even on this realm. Your powers would clash with this person's blood, as connected to God as he is. Let me."

Saber threw his Shroud over Michael's dead body, a glowing light settled over them both. The blood of Christ interacted with the Shroud, bringing out its full powers. Slowly but surely, the Shroud rejected the reality that Michael had ever been killed, empowered by both his namesake's mark and his own blood.

And Michael's eyes flickered open.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

_Michael son of my lord and my father, I am your uncle and your guardian angel by your name alone, yet much more, Michael de Christi. I am sorry it took so long for our light to reach you, your blood of Christ was spilled beyond repair, the holy grail itself mostly spilled into the ground of Fuyuki, so we shall the warriors of God will give you something worth more and worth less, we shall give you our gift, be reborn Michael vessel of Michael...
 
_

With that Michael's eyes flickered open, he was himself and he was not himself. He was Michael and he was Michael. He jumped up.
"Uriel!!" she shouted in shock.


----------



## Andyman (May 12, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy and Archer felt Gabrielles call. Even Aenys a true believer in the old ways, felt the call of this God's servant.
> "Michael!?" The said in Unison, although neither man had ever met or seen the man they need. Once again a Christ had fallen, but as always a Christ would rise.
> 
> "We can't go." Avy said.
> ...




The two were resting in an alley and simply going over plans. But low and behold they couldn't get more then an hour of peace and now more grail war psychos have arrived....in a likely attempt to kill them.

Berserker turned to see Archer standing at the end of the alley. "Archer!" The servant said cheerfully. "Have you come in an attempt to kill us or just to talk?"

Dexter looked at the enemy servant as he smoked at a cigarette. Dexter wasn't very fond of people that could be considered a threat and Archer was one big threat!

Berserker on the other hand was thrilled to see a person he considered a more then worthy challenger.

"Fuck man!" Dexter shouted. "Can't you people leave me and Berserker alone for like a day or two? Hell it ain't like we pissed you guys off." 

Dexter of course knew he was in a war but it was his right as an American to complain.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Avy smiled and then allowed him self a chuckle on Dexters behalf.
"My cousin tells me you converted to the way of Ma'at, order ordained under the light of Ra, is this true?" Avy asked.

If this went well Dexter would be an ally if it went wrong, then at worse they would part on neutral terms.


----------



## Crimson King (May 12, 2013)

The sword evaporated from Ruler's hands. Excalibur allowed one to put in whatever amount of prana into it and fire it off as a blast. Ruler had capped the limit. Slowly, the armor melted off and disintegrated, their prana source cut off. A familiar cloaked figure stood in place of the knight. Ruler had used too much prana for that blast, and that left Ruler temporarily low on prana. Given a few hours, Ruler would be back to full strength. That was the gift of being a Ruler. But for now, it took almost everything just to maintain the reality marble. Ruler could still fight if needed, but no Noble Phantasms would come to the rescue.

unsheathing a straight sword, Ruler went into ready position.


----------



## Andyman (May 12, 2013)

"Yeah I did to save my own ass." Dexter said with out hesitation. "And to possibly get into that girl's ass."

Berserker sent a disgusted glance Dexter's way. His master was terribly ungentlemanly. "Yes we did but I only did on master's behalf. I...or should I say the real me would of never done such a things. But hey the mad enchantment." The servant said pointing at his head. 

"Gnomes!" Berserker shouted freezing and staring at nothing.

Dexter sighed and turned back to Avy. "Ignore him he's bat shit." He said nodding towards Berserker. "Anyway no offense about the reasons I joined and as soon as I find a way out of it I'm a take it." Dexter looked thoughtful. "I don't like living in the name of gods. I tend to break a lot rules." 

He smirked. "But hey for now I guess you could say me and B rizzy are Ra boys." His eyes flickered. "So what do you want?"


----------



## Byrd (May 12, 2013)

Lancer look into the boxes and found his own armour as well as a grail with water in it, this grail was being perfectly preserved. As Lancer reaches into the boxes, the contents turn into light and zip into Lancer entire being. His armour now was made out of steel with Golden Paint. The Chi Rho symbol was perfectly in the center of his armour. 


> NP: Armour of the Cross
> Rank: A
> Type: Support
> Constantine armour that bore the Cross. Due to its now holy properties, all parameters rank up by 2. Rank B and Below attacks a completely ignored as they bounce of the now enhanced armour of the Lord. Said armour can sustain up to 3 hits from Rank A and one clean hit from Rank EX. Shatters after receiving these hits and can only be used once in a day.



Lancer then his entire body submerge in water as he sees his vision once again _"Go and Conquer in my Name"_. There was a bright light follow by a voice declaring Lancer a conquer. Newly power fill his entire being



> NP: The Baptism of the Saint
> Rank: EX
> Type: Support
> In exchange for his domain, Kingdom, and Life. Constantine must be on his deathbed for this NP to be activated. All illness and restrictions are negated as he is reborn anew. He receives a temporary parameter boost of stats to A+, his speed becomes EX while his prana decreases a rank until he fades away (after rank E). He now has the power to bend the laws of reality to negate NPs but at the cost of his prana dropping on rank. This is his true rebirth into that of a Saint. Lancer dies after this NP is used.



Lancer , amazed at this newly found power spoke_ "This is truly marvellous Master, how did you..."_

Jimmy stop Lancer and stated _"You are my Lance, the one that can pierce Gods and Change destinies"_

_"Now come, we still have one more surprise in store, We head to the church now"_

Jimmy and Lancer, now step out towards the church to have a discussion with the priest.. One discussion that could change the tide of this entire war


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Avy looked at Dexter and Berserker.
"Very well then, if you believe and help us you will have access to Ra's power. Of you go against us it will burn you to your core, or you could not help us and be safe, but if we see you again or you come in our way, Ra's fire shall burn you indiscriminately. So the choice is yours, join us, believe and have great power or not. If you believe put that cigarette out on your arm and begin to feel your wonders!"

They weren't the best of stock, but hey what could he do, if he could get allies that would burn to death if they ever betrayed him was kinda win-win.


----------



## Andyman (May 12, 2013)

Dexter looked dumbfounded. "How come it burns me if you see me and I ain't doing nothing?" He asked puzzled.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

"What, just fucking do it, and you should if you believe feel no pain from the fire if anything energy. If you don't believe it will burn you, how much thats up to how much you piss off Ra." Avy said losing patience.


----------



## Ice (May 12, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> _Michael son of my lord and my father, I am your uncle and your guardian angel by your name alone, yet much more, Michael de Christi. I am sorry it took so long for our light to reach you, your blood of Christ was spilled beyond repair, the holy grail itself mostly spilled into the ground of Fuyuki, so we shall the warriors of God will give you something worth more and worth less, we shall give you our gift, be reborn Michael vessel of Michael...
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Roland smiled. He could see the shadow of the Archangel whom had fought beside him previously now hovering over Michael's form. "It is good to see you again brother."


----------



## Andyman (May 12, 2013)

Dexter glared at Avy. "Don't get testy with me." The master said with a snort. "You'd be extremely surprised how stubborn I can be when I get agitated." He looked thoughtful. "And even more surprised at the things I can pull off." 

Berserker was silent as he watched the banter and felt the air growing tense. "May I suggest something?"


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Michael turned and saw Roland. He knew the man yet he did not, but he was glad to see him.
"Roland, my brother!" Michael said with renewed vigour. He went to grasp his Lance, but instead his arm clasped around the handle of a sword, he looked at it. It was the sword of an Archangel. Michaels eyes went wide.

"What happened? Where is Uriel?" he asked. 
-------

Avy sighed. And looked at Archer. "Maybe we wasted our time, and should let Ran burn them." He said.

"Wait, lets hear what berserker has to say!" Archer said.

"Very well" Avy responded. "Berserker you have the floor."


----------



## Ice (May 12, 2013)

> Michael turned and saw Roland. He knew the man yet he did not, but he was glad to see him.
> "Roland, my brother!" Michael said with renewed vigour. He went to grasp his Lance, but instead his arm clasped around the handle of a sword, he looked at it. It was the sword of an Archangel. Michaels eyes went wide.
> 
> "What happened? Where is Uriel?" he asked.


"I revived you brother. I used the Shroud of God to snatch back your heaven-reaching spirit. Uriel? You mean the person whom was just hit by Ruler's attack?", Roland asked.


----------



## TehChron (May 12, 2013)

"Priest, it is good to see you whole once more."

Rider wore a rare smile on his face, these people were not allies, but that did not mean he could appreciate the relief of a tragedy well averted.


----------



## Serp (May 12, 2013)

Michael nodded at Rider. "Thank you both." Michael held up a remaining patch of the purple robe of mockery, "Take this may God protect you."

Michael got up, in one had held the sword in the other the lance. He didn't quiet feel like a lancer anymore, it was time to pass it on, he had other worries now.

"Yes the man, that betrayed me and ended my life!"


----------



## Ice (May 13, 2013)

Roland asked, "So what will you do with the Lance now?"


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> A command seal flashed on Nicolas Bol's arm. Instantly, Ruler appeared beside him. Before Ruler could do anything, Nicolas Bol spoke.
> 
> "The priests are fighting one of their own, who is pretending to be a Master. The corrupt priest has also just put on quite a light show with the last war's Excalibur. I'm sure ordinary folk would have seen. I think this is your area." Nicoals Bol said, gesturing at the figure of Saber.
> 
> ...





Crimson King said:


> The sword evaporated from Ruler's hands. Excalibur allowed one to put in whatever amount of prana into it and fire it off as a blast. Ruler had capped the limit. Slowly, the armor melted off and disintegrated, their prana source cut off. A familiar cloaked figure stood in place of the knight. Ruler had used too much prana for that blast, and that left Ruler temporarily low on prana. Given a few hours, Ruler would be back to full strength. That was the gift of being a Ruler. But for now, it took almost everything just to maintain the reality marble. Ruler could still fight if needed, but no Noble Phantasms would come to the rescue.
> 
> unsheathing a straight sword, Ruler went into ready position.



Enkidu, the chains of heaven, reached out to hold Ruler in place

Gilgamesh held EA in his hands. It was the most powerful Noble Phantasm any Servant could wield. As Ruler was preparing to use Excalibur, Gilgamesh was preparing to do the same. It was time for Gilgamesh and Uriel to settle up on their agreement.

Uriel transformed into Caster Moses again and said, "I Command you to Kill Ruler!" Powering up Gilgamesh's next attack with EA to an even higher level than when he'd used it during the 4th Grail War. At the same time, Uriel used the Prana in  his Final Command Seal to boost him to high enough levels to bring out the Arc of the Covenant. The presence of God flowed into the Reality Marble, and it's power flowed into Ea Multiplying it's effects further, so much so that Ea was overloaded and would be destroyed after this attack.

"The Star of Creation that Split Heaven and Earth: Enuma Elish!" 

Ruler appeared to be a Servant who could take the form of any Heroic Spirit and use their Noble Phantasm. However, he was _only_ able to utilize the full power of any any Noble Phantasm that he used.  He could only channel as much power as the weapon could withstand because he was tied to the grail itself. Perhaps he even was the Physical Manifestation of the Grail (ie. Grail-Kun) rather than a true heroic spirit. Theoretically, the Excalibur blast released by Ruler was as powerful as Ea, but Ea was the most Noble Phantasm any servant could wield. However, it certainly would not be more powerful than Ea after it's strength was applied to the point of Overloading the Noble Phantasm. 

Would it be enough to kill Ruler though? 

-------------------

Now a brief lesson in religious studies.

The god Odin is known by nearly 100 different names. This fact was actually common in all gods. The names are different for a variety of reasons, but the most common of those name differences come from differences in language.

Babylon was the first Empire. It's Gods were popular in Babylon, but also all of the nations surrounding Babylon. As traded and conquered, the religion of Babylon spread across rest of Mesopotamia.

Ancient Hebrew, only consonants are written. Vowels like AEIOU are left out of every word. For instance, the Hebrew god Yahweh in Hebrew would be spelled with only the letters YHWH and it would be up the reader to put in the vowels. This is the case for every written word in the language.

So when the god Ea came to the part of Mesopotamia that spoke Hebrew, it was necessary for his name to be changed. For instance if  you were to write "Ea is Good", you would only have the words "is Good"  in the sentence, and it would be up to reader to figure out that the person you were talking about was God. Ea became L or El as the word is properly pronounced. This is perhaps a major part of the reason why the Biblical account of creation in Genesis bears so many similarities as the account given in the Enuma Elish. Ea and EL are used interchangeably across every civilization in Mesopotamia. Baal and Ashira are also popular fertility gods worshiped across the same region and are worshiped across the same region.

However, many of these other people also had separate Gods that they worshiped alongside the God's of foreign lands. And such was also true with Hebrew for they worshiped a Sky God as well, and this God was called Yahweh.

Now in Torah this becomes  especially apparent.

When Abraham speaks to God in Hebrew is called El.

And when Moses speaks to God in Hebrew is called Yahweh.

Later when Moses speaks to  God in Hebrew is called Yahweh-El.

The leading theory academic theory is that after the Babylonian Exile that the Jews suffered in the 600s and early 500s BC, is that El and Yahweh were originally worshiped as separate Gods. During the Exile the Hebrews were not allowed worship their own gods. Their faith was kept alive in secret by a few priests.

However, during the Exile Babylon's old religion was replaced by Zoroastrianism. Zoroastrianism is a Dualistic Theology where "Ahura Mazda" is the creator of all that is Good, and Angra Mainyu (Who was Avenger in Fate/Hollow Ataraxia) is the creator of all that is Evil.

After the Exile, Yahweh and El were merged into "Yahweh-EL". "Yahweh-El" was the creator of all that is Good and Evil in the entire universe. (Isaiah 45:7) A greater God than the god of Zoroastrianism, and their Babylonian captors, and Monotheism was born.


----------



## Crimson King (May 13, 2013)

God would not answer. For God was busy. The God in Heaven was too busy to care about the squabbles of Earth. Something more ancient than this God was interfering. When Ruler unleashed the Reality Marble, Gaia was still too wounded. The sealed rupture tore open once again, leading to the Land of Steel. This time though, something worse came through. No red sky consumed the land. No giant cross destroyed the ground. Instead, something simply woke. The repeated ruptures in time woke a slumbering creature, more powerful and more ancient than any deity on Earth. A Crystalline substance seeped through the rupture, covering the realm of Heaven in a wave of crystals. The angelic host marched forth to do battle, only to fall victim to this foreign invasion. The God in his realm, mighty as he was, could only halt the advance of the distortion with all his powers. Some petty squabble on Earth did not warrant his attention.
=====
The collision of the two Noble Phantasms was almost a draw as a result. One thing helped Excalibur achieve victory. This Excalibur has already defeated the Star of Creation once, and so it could do it again. The golden light enveloped the distortion of Ea, 75% of its power used in consuming the powers of the Sword of Rupture. The rest plowed through, its power to wash over the King of Heroes and the corrupted priest.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> God would not answer. For God was busy. The God in Heaven was too busy to care about the squabbles of Earth. Something more ancient than this God was interfering. When Ruler unleashed the Reality Marble, Gaia was still too wounded. The sealed rupture tore open once again, leading to the Land of Steel. This time though, something worse came through. No red sky consumed the land. No giant cross destroyed the ground. Instead, something simply woke. The repeated ruptures in time woke a slumbering creature, more powerful and more ancient than any deity on Earth. A Crystalline substance seeped through the rupture, covering the realm of Heaven in a wave of crystals. The angelic host marched forth to do battle, only to fall victim to this foreign invasion. The God in his realm, mighty as he was, could only halt the advance of the distortion with all his powers. Some petty squabble on Earth did not warrant his attention.
> =====
> The collision of the two Noble Phantasms was almost a draw as a result. One thing helped Excalibur achieve victory. This Excalibur has already defeated the Star of Creation once, and so it could do it again. The golden light enveloped the distortion of Ea, 75% of its power used in consuming the powers of the Sword of Rupture. The rest plowed through, its power to wash over the King of Heroes and the corrupted priest.



Except that Ea was overloaded by the corrupted priest using a Command Seal to increase Ea's power even further than it had ever been before, even during the one time where it managed to overcome Ea. Tough cookies for Ruler because that would leave Ea with 60% after it finished overloading Excalibur.


----------



## TehChron (May 13, 2013)

A piercing white light curved through the reality marble, tearing open a hole to heaven before the incoming attack from Enuma Elish.

A man stood silently to the side, his hand resting on the hilt of his sheathed blade.



The impact of Enuma Elish passed harmlessly into the realm of heaven, slamming into the crystalline invasion of the mighty Aristoteles, rupturing it's corrupting influence on Heaven and granting God some respite.

Ruler's Excaliblast continued unhindered.


----------



## Andyman (May 13, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael turned and saw Roland. He knew the man yet he did not, but he was glad to see him.
> "Roland, my brother!" Michael said with renewed vigour. He went to grasp his Lance, but instead his arm clasped around the handle of a sword, he looked at it. It was the sword of an Archangel. Michaels eyes went wide.
> 
> "What happened? Where is Uriel?" he asked.
> ...




"Please allow us at least until tomorrow for my master to decided a course of action." Berserker said.

"Its been a very long day for him and me to. As you can imagine he's clearly stressed so give him time." The servant said calmly.

Dexter was silent though he was cooking up something in his head. But Berserker continued to speak. "If possibly come meet us here tomorrow around the same time. But both me and my master require time to speak with each other about the events unfolding so we ask you just one day."


----------



## Serp (May 13, 2013)

Avy looked at the two. "One day is along time in this war, remember fire burns quickly!" He said and nodded to Archer and they two of them vanished once more.

---

Michael looked at Roland.
"The Lance must be passed on, my sister Michaela or Cousin Mikael perhaps. I would even gift it to you Roland, but alas you are dead and the Lance must go to someone in the realm of the living. The Arma Christi need its priests more than anything, The Lance and the Nails need it."

Michael hesitated and listened as the Archangel spoke to him. "Aventr? Tohsaka thief of the Nails, has broken a commandment, but Uriel the priest of the Nails has broken more in his zealous. Aventr? though his methods are dubious fights for the right cause. Michael suggests we leave him to it."

"What?" Ask Gabrielle. 

"Go home, raise our child." Michael said placing his hand on her stomach.

"But but, we never lay together..." She said scared.

Michael smiled. "You think I Christi needs to lay with you to get you pregnant, you need to read up on your bible." 

Gabrielle wept and fell into Michaels arms. "Its Ok. I shall stay here and help those who inhabit this Church, it is Michaels will."

Turning to Saber, "Roland, take this Lance and give it to a worthy human, one who understands the power of the Lord but would be slow to abuse it. For he shall be dubbed the Priest of the Lance."

-----

A glow hit Avy and he almost fell over.
"Aven, whats wrong?" Archer asked.

"I don't know, but the Nails just got a whole lot more powerful." Avy responded.

"What do you mean, they got a power up?"

"No rather, something in them was holding back, but now its as if they recognise me and that knocked me on my ass." 

"Hmm, lets consult Aenys about this." Archer said.

"She won't be happy." Avy continued.

"I doubt she ever is Aven." Archer sighed.


----------



## Ice (May 13, 2013)

"Thank you Michael.", Roland nodded in thanks, "I know just the person." After taking back the Shroud, he turned towards where his Master was currently at. He started sprinting back there in spirit form. 

Despite his Master's faults, Nero had deep connections to the Church and he had a deep faith in God despite his lack of showing it.
-
"So, this is the famous Lance of Longinus eh? Seems pretty powerful. Not to mention it suits my own abilities... I know just how to improve it." Taking the Lance back to his workbench, Nero started tinkering with it.

Just as Saber was about to head away to guard their base, his Master's voice suddenly appeared again. "Hey Saber! Your original master, King Charlemange, his sword was Joyeuse right? And it had a shard of the Lance inside?"

Saber considered for a moment, before answering, "Yes Master, I do believe so."

Nero's face broke out into a grin. "Thanks Saber, you don't know how much this is going to help."


----------



## Byrd (May 13, 2013)

Lancer and Jimmy arrived at the Church but this was a different church. One that was owned by the Magus Association. The same female that brought the things from Rome was there waiting 

_"Are you sure you want to do this"_ she ask Jimmy. She had been standing at the entrance to the catacomb of this church. Jimmy walked up to her and responded _"Yeah, having powerful allies never hurts"_..

_"But she is the same thing you used to fight!!!"_the woman spoke with a puzzled look on her face as she facepalm. _"Whatever, I don't care if you get yourself killed"_she spoke opening the door to the catacomb. Both Jimmy and Lancer entered. As they travel down, they begin to see ancient writings, which depict legendary tales of some truly famous events around the world..

_"Wow, is this forreal"_ Jimmy spoke of amazement... "Lancer tho was wary of this plan and knew the risk involve._ "This may be foolish, Master"_ Lancer stated but it was to no help. All around them were bodies of people who practice Magecraft but when they finally got to the bottom, there were chains around the doors. 

_"Lancer break these chains"_ Jimmy spoke with much excitement and Lancer did just that with his lance. There were 5 unique coffins in this location. The sign above the door read _Shinso_ as they entered ready to perform their desired task


----------



## Ice (May 13, 2013)

"It's done.", Nero smiled to himself. What he had done to the Lance of Longinus was a work of genius. Incorporating his Origin, "Nullify" into the Lance itself. It's abilities were now increased and transformed. It was now capable of not merely stopping the regeneration of any entity but was also powerful enough to nullify even conceptual attacks and defences. Not to mention it had a secret function...


----------



## TehChron (May 13, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> ---
> 
> Michael looked at Roland.
> "The Lance must be passed on, my sister Michaela or Cousin Mikael perhaps. I would even gift it to you Roland, but alas you are dead and the Lance must go to someone in the realm of the living. The Arma Christi need its priests more than anything, The Lance and the Nails need it."
> ...



Rider takes the scrap of cloth, nods, turns away, and then begins to depart.

As he approaches the doors of the church, he swings them open and calls back to Michael,

"Priest. Be well."

His horse appears with a thunderous roar outside the entrance, he mounts it, and then departs into the night.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Elsewhere, beneath the waves_

A group of men and women sit in a bare bones command center. Space on a submarine was a commodity, and that they had been afforded so much in order to coordinate the coming mission was indicative of just how important it was.

After all, _co-opting the JSDF, the Japanese Government, and deploying the USS Reagan battle group were mere aftereffects of what was about to be undertaken._

A blonde, relatively attractive woman wearing glasses sat at a desk, staring at a screen in front of her, a mug of coffee dangerously close to her elbow. On the monitor were status updates for simply ludicrous amounts of cargo, including three specific objects with truly massive tonnage, eclipsing everything else. One of the three even dwarfed the other two completely.

It was simply ridiculous.

"I don't get it, Kev, we're Security _Providers,_ not a PMSC proper. Why are we involved in this?"

An African American man sitting next to her reached over to the cup, and placed it much closer to the monitor. Averting a potential disaster.

"Look, Courtney, if what the boss was told is true, then that means that these people in Fuyuki are suffering, and suffering hard, as a result of this Holy Grail War."

From the back, a man replied in a heavy Russian accent, "_Ja_, also the American government is fronting us _massive_ check no matter the outcome. Is win-win."

"You see? Look, hon, just don't overthink it. We're here to _help_ these people, and if these press releases are any indication? We should be less worried about whether or not this is the right thing to do, and _start_ focusing on whether or not we'll reach port in time."

"I know, Kev. It's just..._the people we're working with_...It leaves me so uneasy."

"_Ja_, it turns my stomach too. But we are here to stop dis fight. And iz hard to think of anyone more qualified than them, _ja_?"

She sighed, "Ja...I just hope he's ready."

Another screen opened in front of Courtney, causing her to spread her arms in surprise, the coffee was saved, thanks to Kevin's quick thinking.

"Excuse me, Ms. Collins, but our mutual friend is _more_ than prepared, given the upgrades I have given him. I don't necessarily trust some of the...questionable technology I was given to work with, but the veracity of it's effectiveness seems to be rather indisputable.

'It should be little more than a clean up operation. After all, hahaha, even with those _nonsense_ religions, there is no way that they could _possibly_ be a threat to the pinnacle of cyborg technology."

Beneath the waves of the Sea of Japan, a submarine trudged towards Fuyuki. It was only one of many, a second Carrier Group had been dispatched, this time, with significantly greater cargo and firepower. Which had naturally kept it from arriving at the same time as the Reagan Battle Group.

Dawn broke across Fuyuki City. America had already announced that it would lend all possible aid to the Japanese Government in eliminating such blatant and open Terrorism.

The JSDF had lost a base in the area, and Mt. Enzou had been destroyed. It still burned.

In retaliation, the USS Reagan had obliterated their main base in the area, the Einzbern Mansion, nestled deep inside the forest surrounding the city.

The time had come.

The War Economy had spread to Fuyuki.


----------



## Serp (May 13, 2013)

Avy looked to Archer on their way back to the town hall.
"We must go to the church." Avy said quietly.

"Isn't that were the Priests that want to kill you are?" Archer asked.

"Yes but, we must." Avy answered.

"I will follow you Aven." And with that they made it to the Church.

"Michael!?" Avy asked as he entered the church. 

Michael turned back to him. "Aventr? Tohsaka, my my what a trouble you have caused us, if I knew all I had to do was die, I may have taken this path sooner." Avy looked at Michael he stood a man, with a sword that if Avy changed his vision to look at it deeper, it shone so brightly even he couldn't handle it. Michael's shadow seemed to have wings, yet his physical form did not. 

"I am sorry Michael, I did not want more bloodshed, hence I stole the Nail, in order to protect those I love and the world I belong to." Avy said kneeling.

"I understand, I myself took the Lance and my own destiny into my own hands. I no longer have quarrel with you, the nails have now chosen you. Aventr? Uriel Tohsaka."

Avy seemed confused. "But I am a mage, and follow pagan practices to boot."

Michael chuckled. "You were born a mage, we cannot fault you for what you were born as, you have used your magecraft for good in the mortal realm, and chosen yourself to follow God. Uriel chosen to abandon God and choose to stain himself with Magecraft, he is so different from you yet similar, much like your forefathers Ramesses and Moses, brothers brought to blows over things they had no control over. Have no fear, you have not noticed even your Egyptian ways give glory to God, Ra's light and fire are as such as they are, sharing a power with the light of the one I Am. Be not Ramesses with his stubbornness nor Moses with his inability to compromise. Be yourself and I will watch over you, you are a soul back from heaven to make a change in the world, are you not an Angel by any other name, I will be making sure when you finally reach the afterlife of your choosing, you shall be blessed by Michael who is Michael."

Avy still had his head planted on the floor. He lifted it up. "Thank you Michael."


----------



## Crimson King (May 13, 2013)

INTERLUDE IV Rest

The Excaliblast enveloped The King of Heroes and Uriel. The attack held enough power to overwhelm even the Sword of Rupture. The golden light was blinding, it's power immense. When the light faded, both Uriel and The King of heroes were nowhere to be seen.

Ruler dissipated the reality marble. There was no need of it now that the light show was over. Ruler would need time to replenish the spent prana.

====================================

The energy of the Sword of Rupture collided with the tear. The result was the tear instantly closing, cutting off the source of the foreign invasion.

INTERLUDE OUT


----------



## Byrd (May 13, 2013)

Inside the catacombs, there were unique coffins with seals on them. However, something stood out in the back... a mysterious woman with glasses on that had several seals on them. Her legs and arms were chained. Several runes were around her foot. Whoever set this up, they didn't want her to leave this place. Jimmy spoke to Lancer 

"Hopefully this will work, we don't know how this would turn out"

Lancer turns to the woman who he manifested out the kingdom of his and beckons her forward. Jimmy inspects the vampire and nods

"According to what I dug up, these vampires are on another level than the one here, and since lately natural events have been occurring.. its quite possible she can be the trigger to this"

Jimmy looks at the vampire "To obtain power beyond your wildest dreams, are you willing to sacrifice your soul to Gaia? You won't remember your old life but perhaps you can start anew" 

Jimmy awaited the answer of the vampire


----------



## Asune (May 13, 2013)

"..."

The vampire wondered for a while, she wasn't alive after all, just part of a kingdom that only existed within Lancer..
To be alive again, perhaps this choice was the best...

She bit her lower finger though....

"I hope Nathalia doesn't screw it up... she need me, and this is an official separation from her.." she said with a tone that was like a mix of sadness and anger...

"You know?... we really wanted to fix this world somehow... but now I see that is a futile dream... "

She took a look at the body, a whole different level from her.....

"... I guess I have no choice.. besides the body is calling for me somehow... "
She waved her hair and spoke

"If you happen to met Nathalia, please tell her who I am now..."


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2013)

Avy turned to leave but before he could go Michael called out to him.
"Aventr?, seek out the one you call Saber and his companion, I shall send him a similar message. The Arma now belong to you two, you should fight together under the banner of the lord."

Avy nodded. "Thank you father. My God be with you."

Michael smiled. "And also with you."

Avy left in search of Saber. Michael guiding him, perhaps they would meet en route, or somewhere else that was the thing with religion it required too much faith and didn't use enough common sense. 

"Lets head back to the town hall then." Avy said to Archer. "We may bump into Saber along the way."


----------



## Ice (May 14, 2013)

"Hey Saber?", Nero started.

"Yes Master?", Saber questioned back.

"I feel like we should go on a walk or something. Being cooped up sucks. Maybe we should head to the Town Hall to explore or something."

"Of course Master. I understand how you feel. Let us depart now then."


----------



## TehChron (May 14, 2013)

Fuyuki Airport

_It was spring, and the cherry blossoms were in full bloom, welcoming the newly arrived to Fuyuki after their long journey by plane. A group of six walked through the lobby, enveloped by the Sakura. They were an odd group. A giant of a man wearing a trenchcoat, flanked by a woman in the same, and a man with his head covered in some kind of dome-like helmet, his attire consisting of a strange rubber looking jumpsuit.

The other trio was even more mismatched. Another giant of a man, dressed impeccably in a finely tailored suit, adorned with an American flag pin. A man of latin descent in a green jumpsuit and adorned with a topknot. The last member of their group was the most garish. A pale man, he wore a full suit of Samurai Armor, and his feet appeared to be some kind of clawed high heels. The native Japanese simply turned and dropped their jaws in complete shock as he passed them. A stray sakura blossom fell upon the shoulder of the man wearing a suit._

"Jesus..." He muttered, brushing it off with his hand, "They're fucking _everywhere._"

The man with the domed helmet simply shook his head.

"What's the matter, boss? Don't like 'em?" The huge man in the trenchcoat drawled.

"...Heh. These limp-dicked Japanese, it's not surprising that they would put this shit all over the damn place. It's pathetic." He turns to the red haired woman behind him, "What do you think?"

She replied in a heavy french accent, "I think that zey are lovely. It's so fleeting and zoothing."

The man in the suit simply shrugs in response, and pushes the bridge of his glasses up with his finger.

Behind him, the other two members of the group are holding their own conversation.

"...What are you wearing?"

"It's Samurai Armor, Sam. I wanted to blend in, and I figured that I would go for the cultural style."

"...Then wear a Yukata or something, Jack. You look ridiculous." He reaches out with his hand, and taps the armor. 

"Hey, Sam, I'll have you know that cosplay is a part of the Japanese cultural heritage!"

The latin man with the topknot simply facepalms at this, shaking his head in exasperation. "Who is the idiot that told you that? That's obviously not the case." He makes a sweeping gesture with his hand to the Japanese already present in the terminal. All of them staring at the armored man with looks of mixed shock and horror.

A red glow emanates from the pale man's one eye. "No one _told_ me, Sam. I figured it out on my own!"

The trenchcoat wearing man backtracks to the two of them, "Lookin' good there, Jack. You really manage to pull that look off."



"Thanks. I really appreciate that."



An awkwardly smiling clerk approaches the group, and hands the man in the Armor an attache case, bowing and smiling the entire time. Never speaking a word. Never making eye contact. Never exposing her back to him.

He smiles, it would be charming, were not his lower jawseemingly formed from some kind of jet black metal.

"Do-mon Oh-ri-gahto, Miss." He waves at her. She flat out runs.

The latin man shakes his head in exasperation. "Jack...Learn to speak the fucking language, man."

The pale man whips his head around. "You want a fight, Sam? You think it's time for Jack to...Rip you a new one?"

Someone makes an audible, slightly nasally "Ha" sound.

"Bring it on, Jack. I've been looking forward to chopping off your _other_ arm."



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaZGXHZ6ixI[/YOUTUBE]




The man in the trenchcoat, and the one with the helmet both grab the other two from behind, separating them.

"Cool your jets, gentlemen. Save some of that energy for the bastards we came here for in the first place. Don't forget: This here is a war, and _we're_ the reinforcements."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

At the middle of the terminal, a man stands there, dressed in a suit, holding up a sign reading "Armstrong Party."

"Good to see you, Gentles!" The Senator reaches out his arm and slaps Aaron on the back. Who then doubles over with a wince. "How's the campaign going?"

Raiden walks up to Aaron, and hands him the attache case.

Standing back up, takes it from the Cyborg ninja, and then Aaron manages a weak smile, "Well, actually. Finished off another Master and Servant just last night."

Armstrong reaches into his back pocket and whips out a cigar. He reaches over to Raiden, and strikes a match against his shoulder, lighting it. "Good work, Gentles. After we tried that crap in Snowfield a few months ago, well, we simply had to salvage what we could get." At this, he pats Aaron on the shoulder with his right hand.

Monsoon speaks up at this, "Senator, I did tell you that the Americans should have set things up in Arkham. The leylines there were _significantly_ more potent."

Armstrong continues puffing on his cigar, "Looked into that. Turns out that some kind of weird cult had already compromised the integrity of that location. Of course..." His face darkened with annoyance, "Little bastards wanted something like a Grail for themselves, anyway. Ruined the Snowfield War for all the rest of us. Had to clean the slate, as it were." He walked over to Raiden, and put his cigar out on his Samurai Armor.

"AAAAAAAAAARMSTROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG!!!!!"

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

_We apologize for interrupting your regular broadcast, but this is an important update on the ongoing events in Fuyuki City. We now take you to City Hall, where a press conference is now in progress._

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Hello, Ladies and Gentlemen. I am Senator Steven Armstrong, representing the good people of Colorado. In my position as head of the United States Senates Foreign Relations and Armed Services Committee, I felt that it was important that my nation and government lend the Japanese people the fullest cooperation and support that the United States can Bring to Bear." He gestures to his side, and the camera pans to reveal Aaron Gentles, looking dignified.

"I would like to introduce the joint commander for the Anti-Servant Cell operation, Commander Aaron Gentles."

Aaron nods, shaking the Senators hand, and then approaches the podium.

"Hello, people of Fuyuki. A number of tragedies has happened these past two nights. Through twisted use of biological weapons, the terrorist group known as the "Servants", which consists of basic two man cells acting in tandem with one another while entirely separate, has taken the lives of thousands of your friends and neighbors. They have destroyed a historical landmark in Mt. Enzou, the local JSDF garrison, as well as destroyed several buildings. Most of them occupied at the time, and in broad daylight.

'You have my solemn word, that I, Aaron Gentles, and the full power of the United States military, will root out these fanatic bastards, and bring them to justice for their crimes. Just last night, in retaliation for their attacks, the USS Reagan coordinated an airstrike that wiped out their primary base in the forest on the outskirts of the city.

'We do not know yet why you all have been targeted. But we do know that these cells have been smoked out of their hiding holes like the rats that they are. If you have noted any occurrences of two strange men appearing in your neighborhood in the past few days, I humbly request that you report this event to the number appearing on your screen now. The pair always share a similar characteristic. One appears to be more or less normal, but another, usually significantly larger, man will accompany them, speaking archaically, while more often than not, taking orders from the smaller man.

'With your help, we may bring these criminals to justice, and bring peace to the victims of these senseless acts of violence."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Some time after the broadcast had finished, Armstrong and Aaron were talking with the cyborg mercenaries accompanying them.

"I heard you had one more coming?"

"Hmph, that guy? He arrived here with the Reagan a day or so ago."

"How skilled is he?"

Armstrong gave Aaron a blank look, arching an eyebrow. "He's the best. Now let's get down to business. Where's your Servant?"

Rider appeared at this, impassive as ever. Sundowner looked at the Servant, towering over him, "So _you're_ Crazy Horse, huh? Never knew you had a tattoo on yer face."

Rider simply stared at him. "It is proof that I wield the power of the Aztec Gods."

"Well now, ain't _that_ somethin'..."

Armstrong puffed on another Cigar. "I'm gonna go meet this mediator guy. Don't want any interference when the time comes. Gentles, you're in charge here. Keep these guys busy."

"You'll be going alone, sir?"



"Heh...What do you think?"


----------



## Andyman (May 14, 2013)

*Heart Shock!*

Now where was Dexter at the moment.

Well that was simple. He had locked himself in his lock up storage unit.  He'd purchased the lock up a few days in advanced before the grail war had started.

Dexter was thankful to Berserker who'd given him sometime to think over what to do about Ra the god having him by the balls.

Also imagine Dexter's shock once he was surfing through the internet on his phone. So he was a wanted terrorist? Fucking wonderful. But one issue at a time/ 

"Berserker!" The master shouted and his servant appeared behind him. But there wasn't much room in the dark tiny space they were in together.

"Master may I ask why you decided to come here?" The servant asked.

"I needed a place to lay low for a bit for my next order of business." Dexter mumbled as he reached over and he pulled a large box towards him....no....not box....a car battery.

Berserker had been wondering what his master was planning to do with it. Dexter had stolen it for reasons he'd yet to explain to Berserker when they were on there way to the lock up.

It was dark enough at the moment in the lock up itself that the only thing that was keeping the small space lit was the flashlight Dexter had lit.

Also another odd thing Dexter began to strip off his jacket and shirt. His body covered in various bruises from the past few days of the wars. 

Berserker watched with interest as his master began hooking up wires from running from the battery to his own chest.

Dexter let out a nervous breathe as he clipped cold steel from the tips of the wire around the middle of his chest.

Berserker finally became aware of what Dexter was playing at. "Master. May I suggest shooting yourself if you're going to commit suicide."

The master smiled at his servant. "Me kill myself? Fuck that I'm only committing temporary suicide. I'm gonna have a little meeting with Egyptian afterlife."

"Master how does one simply take a trip to the afterlife?"

"Simple I'm gonna die and you're gonna bring me back after one minute exactly." Dexter replied he put his hand on the battery switch.

Dexter then paused and looked at Berserker. "I don't care what it takes. You get my fucking body to start breathing again."

Dexter's plan was simple. Go to the Egyptian afterlife, come back and the blessing would be severed. Of course if anything went wrong then Dexter would simply be just another soul in the Egyptian afterlife.

He'd of plenty of time to get things done as the astral world tended to be a lot more crazy when it came to time.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmanLZvZSd4[/YOUTUBE]

Dexter flipped the switch on the battery and an electric shock went through the wires and zapped his heart. His limp body went down his mouth hanging open.

Berserker quickly flipped it off and unhooked his now lifeless master from the machine. His mind already counting the seconds. 

.....................................

Dexter now in spirit form didn't even get the chance to look at his lifeless body as he was swept into the spirit world.

He was no longer living which means he didn't need to breathe but still did from force of habit. The shock of death left a bad ta- Wait! He couldn't taste either. He'd of made a joke about how it had only been 5 seconds and being dead already sucked.

Except for the fact he wasn't aware of time. Things seemed to last longer here but he'd know when it was time to escape as the connection to his body would appear....if it did. If Berserker could get his heart going again.

Dexter was in a strange location and he heard something call for him that's when he turned to see.....


----------



## Byrd (May 14, 2013)

Lancer then stab the vampire with his Lance. It was a transfer of souls... She would retain all her old abilities as well as gain some more. Light flashed everywhere as the transfer happen. The seals blew off the vampire chained up...

"This was the 19th Dead Apostle" Jimmy stated as he witness the birth of a far more powerful individual. Dust blew all over the place. Lancer removes his lance from the vampire and takes a couple of steps back.

Jimmy still inspecting the vampire. _"It was said she could see the origins of all things and bring about the deaths of them with her eyes. Concepts, abilities, it didn't matter", She was still weak at the time and was easily defeated by the Church. One wonders if she properly could channel her powers what would happen"
_

Jimmy then moves the objects that were sealing her eyes, in the mist of this event...a figure was there watching. 

Lancer spoke "Is she alive Master" as he was on guard. He knew the dangers of this individual.

Jimmy inspects closer and smiles "Well are you alive"?


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2013)

Avy was making his way back to his home and his base beneath the Town Hall. And he got closer to the town hall a wave of nostiagia hit him and he had to go and look. The doors of the town hall heavy and large.

FUYUKI TOWN HALL

He pushed inside and along the walls there were pictures portraits of the past mayors. Aventr? Tohsaka, above his name was no picture. But as he stood there flashes of fire, death and Anubis flashed through his head.


-----
Dexter was in some place fucked up. Anubis came out to greet him.
"Brother,  I can see the shine of Ra upon you. You have already ridden in his sun boat. But I must still way your heart my brother." Anubis the Jackal headed god annouced, then his head turned into a human head, of a slightly scruffy looking young man. 

"I trust your body is safe and you have your spells at the ready. If we don't get your Ib to the hall and weigh it, your Ba and Ka will not go to the afterlife! Be careful there is a perilious maze that can lead anywhere ahead of us, stay close." Anubis said starting to walk forward.


----------



## Andyman (May 14, 2013)

"Hold on a second brother,. I don't plan on staying here or any Egyptian afterlife really." Dexter stated smiling nervously. "I plan on leaving this place first chance I get." 

"Ra's blessing isn't something I'm to fond of it. So I decided I'd just get rid of it. So I can't really afford to be dragged to the afterlife." He said wishing he had a cigarette.

"Nice head by the way. I like it much better then whole dog look." He said grinning. "I'm guessing that's not an option you're to comfortable with am I right?" He asked


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2013)

Anubis looked back this strange man.
"You don't want to come to the afterlife, everything good about living is multiplied here. More fool for you. You have to go through the rushes and get to the weighing chamber!" Anubis said to Dexter.

"As an anointed of Ra, I don't know if I can harm you but I make it extremely difficult for you. You are currently a Ba, the soul from your body, which will enter the afterlife. The Ka the spark of life has left your body, without those two inside your body, you are dead and belong to me." Anubis said, a jackal smile flickering across his human face.


----------



## Andyman (May 14, 2013)

Dexter stepped right into Anubis's face. "No I don't. My soul is my own and some damn pooch with a bit of power of the dead isn't going to change that."

The magus seemed to be searching for something to say. "I got an idea. I challenge you for my freedom. Not in battle but a hunt."

Dexter took a step back from Anubis and looked for out into the endlessness that seemed to be the astral world. "Give me ahead start into the astral world. If I can evade you and get back to my body when the chance arrives I win. And if you catch me I'm all yours."

A hyena like smile spread across Dexter's face. "What do you say Anubis. You a gambling god?"


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2013)

Anubis smiled. 
"You want to try and get through the maze of the underworld, against monsters of chaos and darkness, try and find your Ka, without that your body won't be able to move and then once again enter the maze to try and get back to the world of the living?" 

Anubis thought it over.
"I'll let you try, why not. If you fail, I get your soul all to myself!" Anubis answered.

"You willing to risk a pass to paradise for a chance to get back to that diseased world and possibly if you lose, levels of pain that only a soul could endure be placed up you? So Mr Dexter are you a gambling soul?"


----------



## Andyman (May 14, 2013)

"Hey wait a second." Dexter said licking his lips. "I never said you were gonna hunt me in the maze. I said hunt me in the astral world itself."

"Not just yours.....I mean all of it. Oh and by the way that diseased world at least has cigarettes." And before Anubis could say another word. Dexter took off flying into the darkness in an attempt to get a head start on the god.

Hey Dexter was a cheater no two ways about it. As the magus floated he felt like his very being was being pushed to its limits.

He was seeing colors he'd never seen before, going through dimensions so big and small he couldn't comprehend them. But as Dexter moved through the astral world to try and get away from Anubis. 

He seemed to be looking for something. A location. 

Dexter knew how he'd get back in his body that wasn't the problem. Anubis was the problem now.


----------



## Serp (May 14, 2013)

"The astral world is part of the maze, and unless you find the other half of your soul, you won't be fully alive." Anubis said, his godly voice enough to reach Dexter wereever he was.

It was now time for Anubis to transform.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNieysjSZW4[/YOUTUBE]

He howled all through the underworld, although he fought for Ma'at and order he was still a child of Set and chaos would at times answer his call. Forward in the maze of the afterlife led you to be judged and entered into paradise.

Many a soul without the knowlegde became lost in the maze, where it led to not even the gods knew all the places. The scent of Ra's fire tingling, smuldering in his heretic body was enough, Anubis was off, following the trail Dexter had blazed through the underworld, was he fast enough to out run a literal hell hound, or was he going to be puppy chow?


----------



## Andyman (May 15, 2013)

Dexter couldn't see Anubis coming.....but he could damn near feel it.

Like a sixth sense.

Which was good. Dexter stopped only for a moment to look carefully for what he wanted to find. He didn't find it but before continuing to move. 

Dexter tried to summon something....and he actually. Did it was more of a spirit manifestation of what he wanted as opposed to the real thing laced with magic as he normally would if he was living.

He summoned four ghostly wolves and rubbed his sent on one of them and sent into off into an opposite direction of himself.

He then ordered the other three in try and stall Anubis.

The magus quickly started moving looking for what he needed.


----------



## Asune (May 15, 2013)

Perhaps it was an instant or maybe not...
It could be called an instant from the perspective of someone observing it
It could be called a very long time from the perspective of the one living it...

A consciouness naturally resides within the body and soul of one...
When two consciouosness exists there are conflict, like the double personality, were the conflict is who'll own the body...

So the two consciousness clashed... perhaps it was buried, but not certainly <erased>.... 
The consciousness of the 22 fought against the consciousness of the 19 for the supremacy of the body...

At the end no one prevailed..... both won somehow, and then a new being is born...

And the sudden expression revealed by it showed to the others, that she in fact was alive... different, but alive.


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

Nero pushed opened the door of the Town hall, his eyes searching the place. As he spied a duo inside, he raised his arms and said, "Well, well, what do we have here?"


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Avy turned around to meet Nero.
"Just a couple of motherfuckers, I reckon!" He fingers raised ready to snap them at any moment.

And then he smiled.
"You the one, Michael sent me to find huh?"


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy turned around to meet Nero.
> "Just a couple of motherfuckers, I reckon!" He fingers raised ready to snap them at any moment.
> 
> And then he smiled.
> "You the one, Michael sent me to find huh?"



"Michael? Dead dude, blood of Christ, ressurected by Saber, gave him the lance? Maybe.", Nero smirked back.


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Avy nodded. "Yea that seems like the one." His smirk now matching Neros'. The Level of smirk and smugness in the room, threatening to choke Archer out.

"So what now?" Avy said reaching into his pouch, gripping one of the nails tightly, though still inside the pouch.


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

Kicking back onto a nearby bench, Nero shrugged. "I dunno. It's up to you."


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Avy came and kicked back next to Nero on the bench, dropping his guard.
"Archer some tea if you please." Archer had a chance to use his new NP, that he had gotten ever since the battle in heaven.

Archer opened his hand and out of the air dropped an ancient looking kettle and a branched of some sort of berried tree.

Archer crushed the branch in his hand and crumbled the pieces into the kettle. And it filled up with water. He based the sloshy mix to Avy and summoned four small clay cups. 

Avy grabbed the kettle, and heated it up between his hands until it started to steam. He poured himself a cup. "Armenian finest fresh berry tea. Would you like a glass?" Avy asked. "I suggest we form an alliance and get rid of Lancer or Berserker, my patriots tell me of something wicked this way comes."


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy came and kicked back next to Nero on the bench, dropping his guard.
> "Archer some tea if you please." Archer had a chance to use his new NP, that he had gotten ever since the battle in heaven.
> 
> Archer opened his hand and out of the air dropped an ancient looking kettle and a branched of some sort of berried tree.
> ...


Nero tasted the tea. It was good tea. "Ah, now that hits the spot. Nothing starts a good discussion better than a cup of excellent tea." He sprung forwards, now looking towards Avy.

"I was actually thinking the same. Except we hit out against Rider instead. He poses one of the greatest threats currently."


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

Space warped. The earth trembled. The walls began shaking as Gaia's reality marble took another blow.

Between Aaron and the presence of the Winds of Destruction, and Avy and Nero, the level of smugness in one area was enough to utterly eclipse even that emitted by Kotomine Kirei and the King of Heroes, Gilgamesh, being in one room.

"So, you're Gentles, huh?" Raiden spoke up, as the group began walking towards the entrance hall, where the paintings of Fuyuki Mayors past had been put up. Aaron had taken a fancy to wondering if Tohsaka had had a painting put up, and intended to check it out.

"What makes you so special?"

Aaron stopped at the doors to the hall. "Have you heard about the South American Spider?" 

Raiden nods in response, "It's like another Bermuda Triangle, I heard that there were a number of units sent to check out the thing, but there was never any survivors returning from it."

Aaron's face cracks into a smirk, "That's right. So the higher ups determined it to be a magical phenomenon, and sent me, a highly valued magical operative to check it out."

Aaron turns wistfully, remembering the scene, "You know, in that expedition, there were only 12 of us. There simply werent enough resources for a large scale attempt at an invasion, and I recommended against one anyway.

'Upon arrival, our stay was only seconds. 6 of us were crystallized instantly by the effect of that area, and the rest of us were taken over by it in degrees. I was the only magician, so it truly was a shock.

'But it turns out, the other 5 men were screaming something. I could feel ORT's influence seeping into me, so I drew upon my shamanistic powers to repel it and save myself. Thankfully, the Earth granted me its boon and I was saved. But not the rest of my men."

"What were your men screaming before they died?"

Aaron chuckled slightly. "Interesting stuff like, 'Fuck You', 'I am me!', 'I'm not gonna lose to you, asshole!', just hot blooded nonsense. They asserted their wills, and fought off the foreign invasion of their selves for at least a few seconds before succumbing. Naturally I grabbed what I could, and escaped the Crystal Valley to report what I had seen...Heh."

"What did you bring back with you?"

"A couple of my men. Naturally, they were very valuable research samples of the Aristoteles."

Raiden turned away, "That's horrific. How many lives did you waste just to find some trinkets to take back with you?"

Aaron's smug grin grew even wider, "I don't know, Jack. How many lives have you taken just because they were in between you and your objective? I don't need to hear a lecture from a fake Hero like yourself. I've got the real thing to deal with as it is." He jerks his thumb at Rider, who is at this point, simply staring at Aaron.

"Their lives weren't wasted, anyway. That thing, ORT, is a threat to every man, woman, and child on the planet. It may have not decided to take the offensive yet, but it'll happen eventually. And against something that horrendously powerful, we'll need all the firepower we can get."

_-Why haven't you told them the whole truth? I heard your plea to the Feathered Serpent, and saw the look of expected despair on his face when that monstrosity attacked in Heaven. The Earth told you something, didn't it?_

_Another time, Rider. This is not the place._

Aaron then nodded to his cyborg companions, and swung open the doors to the hall ahead. And then strode in. Gaia's reality marble began taking greater damage as the immense smugness further increased it's density onto a single point.


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Avy sighed. "I haven't seen Rider nor his master since the battle in heaven, and my faith was newly strengthened. I was once allied with him yes, and hoped to be to continue my holy quest. The question is does Rider still see me as an ally, that I don't really know."

Avy sipped his tea. " I propose a comprimise, we seek out whatever trouble hits us first. If it happens to be Rider, I will re-evaluate my stance and choose the best course of action. Anyone else and there will be no hesitation." 

Avy was not ready to break his alliance with Aaron, unless he had to. Would he have to burn away once again all the bridges he had.


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

"Well then, the same goes for Lancer. If you guys ever end up clashing, I'll see which side's the best to angle for.", Nero responded in turn.

Having saved Lancer and his Master, he wouldn't feel comfortable betraying them for a new and unknown ally just yet. He wasn't stupid. At least he was familiar with Jimmy and Lancer. Ah well, he would just go with the flow.


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

Aaron recognized a familiar face in Avy, as the spirits informed Rider of who exactly Nero was.

Rider strode to where Nero stood, and offered his hand out.

"I owe your Servant my thanks for a great favor, Master of Saber"

Aaron turned to Rider, stunned. "He's the Master of Saber!? Tohsaka, did you know about this? He may be a threat to us."


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

"A hero actually offers to shake my hand. How can I refuse? It was no problem at all Rider. The fight between you and Saber was a spectacular sight.", Nero responded to Rider.

"Chill out a little, Aaron. Yeah, I know who you are. A little high profile for a magi soldier aren't ya? You need to get your panties out of their twist. I'm not here to fight.", as Nero continued smirking.


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

Rider nodded, and sat down next to Avy.

Upon hearing Nero's taunt, Aaron simply turned to look at him.

"Is that so? Then I'm glad to hear it," Aaron began wearing a ghastly smirk of his own, "Although I would expect a proper magus of an old family like yours appreciating someone going out of his way to clean up the messes of others. Someone needed to explain all of those explosions our rivals kept making these past two nights, after all."


----------



## Byrd (May 15, 2013)

The mysterious girl was watching the entire process of the Dead Apostle reawakening....

'Geez, Jimmy... what are you really planning, I don't wanna see you die' she thought. 

"You never change" she mutter as she watches from the shadows...

Jimmy was focus on this task... this vampire will be of great help but it was the first part of his plan. Lancer was watching the rebirth of this. The next step will be going to the church of that priest again. Lancer then glances at the shadows as a figure lurk among them


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Avy sighed.
"Aaron I know who he is, but after the battle in heaven and an Archangel told me to me make nice with him, I'm going to heed his words. would you like some tea?" He said and Archer summoned a few more clay cups.

"If we weren't so brash in fighting we wouldn't need to cover it up, there is something terribly wrong in this Grail War, for that reason I believe is what led most of us down a divine path, not luck or coincidence but hidden design. My shadow walker tells me that like the master of Caster, more blood sucking fiends are yet to arise. As I said before, something wicked this way comes."


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy sighed.
> "Aaron I know who he is, but after the battle in heaven and an Archangel told me to me make nice with him, I'm going to heed his words. would you like some tea?" He said and Archer summoned a few more clay cups.
> 
> "If we weren't so brash in fighting we wouldn't need to cover it up, there is something terribly wrong in this Grail War, for that reason I believe is what led most of us down a divine path, not luck or coincidence but hidden design. My shadow walker tells me that like the master of Caster, more blood sucking fiends are yet to arise. As I said before, something wicked this way comes."



Rider nods at this, "I am in agreement with Tohsaka, Master. Some tea would be welcome."

Rider took a cup, and held it out to Aaron. "You should have some as well."

At the entrance to the hallway, the cyborgs began snickering.


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Dexter had summoned wolves to distract a wolf god, not many people knew it but the Egyptian Jackal was just a specific kind of Wolf. And Dexter summoned then, Anubis a god of this realm could instantly find where they had originated and was there in an instant.

"Very good boy, there was no way you could escape from a god in his realm, but I like you. You may go back to the land of the living, without your Ka, cleansed of all blessings, but when you die I may very well see you again." Anubis spoke in his wolf form.
------

Elsewhere a man was flying into Fuyuki, looking for a certain child of Ra and he was not happy.


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Aenys was sitting downstairs in the town hall she could sense Avy upstairs drinking with his bros. She hated him when he left her behind, didn't he know she gave up most everything for him, actually he didn't. 

He flame sensing powers were going off the roof, no doubt Avy could feel them, but he was sure it was just Ra watching over them, but Aenys knew it could be something else the Sun really could be coming to Fuyuki.


-------

The helicopter landed on a piece of land just outside the city. When it landed a clay man opened the door and a tall broad man walked out.

"My king, we have landed." The Clay man squeaked before running into other claymen.

"Very well." He said nodding. He raised his braclet covered arm, and twirled his ring covered fingers and wrote a gliph in the air, and it sizzled with power. 

_Locate_

"This way!" He said heading straight for the town hall. The Clay men squeaked and followed their master.


----------



## Asune (May 15, 2013)

We two once were one....

That's true... maybe...
Maybe?... oh right... this is not my whole consciousness now....
I guess part is gone, part not...
So I'll make sure to remember the important parts before they fade...

We two once were one....
Church seek for us....
Our crime was big... 
Our intention was not evil though...

It was all just an accident...

When one's life become eternal, one forget about meaningless things like time...
But time is important... so it's foolish to ignore it...
It confabulates with fate.. 
Anyway... I, we, forgot how many hundred of years ago it was..

The tale begun with a noble vampire family called "Brunestud"..

It was time before they gave me, us, the title of the 22th Dead Apostle Ancestor...
And before the church tried to hunt us down due to those accidents...

After all I, we, killed a good portion of a country by ourselves...
And time after that we almost destroyed an island...


*Spoiler*: __ 



www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYNQ5Okcx3Y


----------



## Andyman (May 15, 2013)

Dexter blinked as he realized he was back in his own body and he felt Berserker's tongue in his mouth.

"Breathe dammit!" The servant shouted as he applied pressure to Dexter's chest.

The master shot up and glared at his servant. "I'm alive dammit!" Dexter glared at Berserker. "Why were you kissing me?"

"CPR Master." Berserker replied as he slipped his helmet back on and then cocked his head at Dexter's comment. "Um master I have to be the bearer of bad news....but."

"But what? I fucked Anubis and all those damn gods. I'm the real fucking d- Why can't I feel my heart beat?" He asked.

Then Dexter had a realization. It all hit him like a ton of bricks.....he was undead. "Punch me I'm dreaming."

BAM!

Berserker hit Dexter with a little more force this time. The Master went crashing through the lock ups steel door. 

Dexter's body slammed into the wall and even put a small crater in it. "Berserker what the hell!?" 

"You said to punch you." The servant replied walking through the hole his master you.

Dexter was about to reply but then he realized Berserker's punch hadn't hurt at all.....it was like all his pain senses had been shut off. 

"Berserker punch me again." Dexter commanded. 

BAM! Dexter's head went through the ceiling and he could be heard giggling madly as he pushed himself out and fell down to the floor.

He was still laughing as he did. "Well this is interesting." 

Berserker had already realized that his master was undead. But he couldn't figure out why Dexter was laughing. 

"Berserker go into your spirit form. Its time we went and paid someone a visit." Dexter said......


----------



## Crimson King (May 15, 2013)

Ruler returned to the church on the hill. Ruler's prana levels were dangerously low currently, and being attacked right now would be a disaster. As it was, Ruler could barely maintain the Noble Phantasm that was keeping the Heroic Spirit's identity hidden.  IF Ruler were to fight, it was almost a guarantee the Noble Phantasm would collapse. The grail had gifted Ruler with an unnaturally fast prana regeneration rate, but even then Ruler needed at least the rest of the day to regain the lost prana.


----------



## Byrd (May 15, 2013)

_"Its done"!!_

Jimmy exclaim...

"Hey are you there?" he spoke to the vampire

Lancer was currently on guard and another figure in the mist... it had very little time remaining in this realm.

"I need your help, but right now we need to head to the priest church" Jimmy said exciting


----------



## Asune (May 15, 2013)

She opened her eyes... those eyes caused her pain... she closed them inmediatly....

......"F...f.........."

She opened them once again, withstanding that pain, if she were to be a human, she wouldn't be able to get up...

"Fool.... you want to bring a Dead Apostle to the church?..." Asked <Lennia>... if she can be called like that

She once again closed them...

"A... shroud... I need a shroud.... only an hour is enough..."

_What am I now though... Without Nathalia I can't be the 22, but on this body I'm not the 19, neither I'm a proper vampire or living, neither a proper undead or corpse... 
Can I be the 22 again if I find her??_


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

The strange man had finally made his way outside the Town hall.


Aenys burst out from the other entrance they used to go to their underground base.

The man looked at Aenys, his eyes revealing nothing.
"I've been looking for you princess." 

Aenys dropped to the floor. "How did you find me!?"

The man laughed. "After all that holy fire going on around here, you expect me not to sense it, you underestimate me again, as I have underestimated you. Come with me now." He said grabbing Aenys turning to leave.

----
Inside the Town Hall, Avy sensed Aenys distress, felt her fear flicker in his heart.

Avy turned to his guests, "Excuse me!" He said running outside to see Aenys in the grasp of a strange man. 

"Put her down!" He shouted. "I'll turn you to ash if you don't heed my warning." 

The man looked towards Avy and a slight smile crossed his face.
"You have been hanging out with this odd Shabati huh?"

The clay men went and grabbed Avy and held him in place. Avy was getting angry, he started to heat up, he normally kept his cool, but Aenys apart from his sisters was the only family he had. His flame output greater than it had ever been before, the flames of Ra cracking and bursting the clay men. Flames surrounded Avy's form he looked like a dragon.

The man raised another eyebrow and dropped Aenys on the ground. "Interesting." He clicked his fingers.

When he did that, Avy felt the fire growing, but something was wrong, he was finding it hard to breath, he fell to his knees gasping, as the fire licked at him, it was painful, was this what he was doing to others all along.

"Your firepower is still juvenile, but interesting I must admit, but now be consumed by true fire." He said as Avy started to burn.

"Stop it, he is Aventr? Tohsaka, child of Visneya Targaryen my aunt and Tokiomi Tohsaka!" Aenys shouted out, to the man.

The man raised an eyebrow at what Aenys said and the flames died down, Avy was fine physically but mentally that was terrifying. 

"Aventr?, this is Rashen Targaryen, blood of the Ra and King of the Great House. My father and your uncle." Aenys said tears still in her eyes.

Rashen looked down at Avy. "Visneya, ey. This is what you have been doing then daughter. He is not even fully alive."

"He will save us all, I am here on a mission I saw in the flames to help him." Aenys pleaded with her father.

"And for that, you summon First from chaos? Yes I felt it, it is dangerous. You are my only daughter and heir, you think I would let you remain here, we are going home." 

Aenys stood up. "NO! When you mess with fire you are gonna get burned, it is the way of our people. Father I will make you proud." 

Rashen sighed and sat back, a stone chair had appeared behind him.
"So headstrong, just like my sister. I suggest we talk privately."

Avy was still very confused as to what was going on.
Aenys and Rashen made their way to the underground rooms. More clay men following, some carrying the stone chair.

"Well I guess that means I'm going upstairs." Avy said to himself.


----------



## Ice (May 15, 2013)

Nero retorted, "Bah, explosions smashplosions, nobody asked you to be a busybody. And bringing others into the Holy Grail War? Do you want to end up a smear on Ruler's sword?"

Watching Avy walk away, Nero sighed. "Welp, this was pretty unproductive. It's been nice talking to you, but looks like I have to say adios for now."


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

Avy walked back in at the tail end of Nero's rant.

"Nero is right, bringing people in leads to more suffering." Archer was shocked at how badly Avy looked after being outside for less than a minute.

"What happened Aven?" He asked.

Avy smiled. "The sun came to Fuyuki, now moving on."


----------



## Byrd (May 15, 2013)

Asune said:


> She opened her eyes... those eyes caused her pain... she closed them inmediatly....
> 
> ......"F...f.........."
> 
> ...



Jimmy smiled and said "You will be alright, you got him to protect you also"

Jimmy glances over at Lancer

"But right now, we need to head there as fast as possible, but before that, you are free to make these your loyal servants" Jimmy says as he points out the other dead that thrived in this catacomb... 

"We will be outside, so hurry up please" 

Jimmy & Lancer then leave the room to head outside while the vampire does what she do best.


----------



## Asune (May 15, 2013)

"I'll create a safety plan first... " said while molding something in black...

She then walked dragging those servants within her... yet they didn't followed her. They joined within her body...

"These undeads are differents.... are they special somehow?..." asked <Lennia>, though she felt she already knew the answer...

_Tch... where is Nathalia, I can't contact with her.... Lenneth is there though..._


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero retorted, "Bah, explosions smashplosions, nobody asked you to be a busybody. And bringing others into the Holy Grail War? Do you want to end up a smear on Ruler's sword?"
> 
> Watching Avy walk away, Nero sighed. "Welp, this was pretty unproductive. It's been nice talking to you, but looks like I have to say adios for now."


"My bosses call, not mine." Aaron pauses, "And I get the feeling that Ruler wont be much of an issue, soon enough."

As Nero leaves, Rider nods at his back while enjoying his tea, and Aaron grimaces. An ugly sight. "See you around yourself."

Rider turned to Avy as he spoke to Archer. "The Sun is bright indeed, young Tohsaka. For it to burn even you." Rider raises his mug to his lips, smirking and raising an eyebrow in mockery.

Aaron snorted. "Dont worry, Tohsaka. Each of these...people could hold their own against a Servant if need be. Rider, quit being an ass, and use the spirits to do something more productive than play peeping Tom."

Aaron turns back towards Avy. "So, who needs violent killing?"


----------



## Byrd (May 15, 2013)

Jimmy takes a cigarette out and starts to smoke it, while they wait on the vampire

Elsewhere Lancer was on top of church where they were at and he spots something rather odd. It was human in design rather different... it didn't look alive and it was walking towards them. Lancer grab his lance in case trouble was to arrive


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

The doors of Fuyuki Church rang with the knocking that only a man who abandoned joining the NFL to enlist in the Navy could do.

A giant of a man had come to meet with the Mediator for the War, in order to better lend his aid in keeping the Grail War a secret.

Presumably.


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "My bosses call, not mine." Aaron pauses, "And I get the feeling that Ruler wont be much of an issue, soon enough."
> 
> As Nero leaves, Rider nods at his back while enjoying his tea, and Aaron grimaces. An ugly sight. "See you around yourself."
> 
> ...



Archer looked back at Avy then to Rider and raised his own eyebrows and had some more tea. Fresh armenian berries, always made the best tea, the juices still in them adding zest. 

Avy looked up to Rider.
"I damn sure is." He said sighing.

Turning to Aaron, "Now? noone, would you believe I think I just giving a spanking for backchatting my uncle." He said laughing.

"But real, I think Lancer needs our attention."


----------



## Andyman (May 15, 2013)

*Therapy Part 1*

*Chicago 5 Years ago*


"I don't know doc I just keep remembering these things that I don't think happened when I dream." Dexter said as he was sitting on the couch of his therapist.

This was his first appointment. He'd been having night terrors since....well since he could remember. But they'd gotten worse lately so bad in fact he decided to just give in and see if a trained professional could help him.

"I see and what do you see in these dreams?" The doctor asked. 

Dexter swallowed and took a sip from his water glass. "Really weird stuff and violent to. Like I've died 100s of times in one day and I'm nothing but a fictional character." He continued sighing as sweat fell from his forehead.

Remembering the dreams even brought an intense feeling to them. "Sometimes I'm being mutilated for saying the wrong things...and....and"

The doctor put his hand on Dexter's shoulder. "Wow....wow lets just calm down now you're in a safe place."

Dexter nodded nervously.

"Do you think this stems from something in your past?" The doctor asked

"Um I don't know maybe." He replied standing up and pacing. For some reason even though he brought it up he didn't want to continue conversing about the topics of his night terrors.

The doctor licked his lips. "Were you ever beaten or touched as a child?" He asked in a comforting tone writing something down on his notepad. The doctor was simply trying

"Both." Dexter said. "I sort of asked for both though."

The doctor was puzzled. "How do you mean?" 

"Well in my last year a middle school I had this smoking hot teacher and I slept with her." Dexter said smiling at a distant memory.

"I see and she seduced you?" The doctor asked concerned. Dexter scoffed. "What? No other way around. Though she wasn't to into at first but you'd be amazed what a few well placed spells can do."

"Spells? Are you Wiccan?" The therapist asked

"Actually no I'm a magus." Dexter replied

The doctor blinked. "Um Dexter are you any sort of medication?" 

Dexter looked thoughtful. "Hey! I'm being honest with you."

"You can't expect me to believe you can use magic." The doctor said standing up and writing down a few more things.

"Sit down and shut up!" Dexter shouted as he pointed at the couch. The doctor was caught so off guard by Dexter's loudness that he sat down out of being scared as opposed to willingly obeying his patients command.

"I wanna tell you about when I played Baseball in elementary school." Dexter said becoming calm again.


----------



## TehChron (May 15, 2013)

Rider nodded his head in understanding, "I believe that we should contact the Priest, Tohsaka. The spirits indicated to me that his assistance may prove necessary."

Aaron on the other hand, simply stared. "Family issues are always the most complex, Tohsaka. Regrettably, sometimes circumstances are best kept private..." Aaron reached out and patted Avys shoulder, "But sometimes, unexpectedly, there are people that can relate."

Aaron finished gulping down his tea. "Whenever you want to talk about it. We only have one life to live, after all."


----------



## Serp (May 15, 2013)

*Shit that History left out.*

*Giza 1312 B.C* APPROXIMATELY

Moses was a man of later years, 80 years to be exact. His battle against Pharaoh to let his people go, taking a strain upon him even if he was blessed by the power of the lord. Today was his birthday and he was not happy, he was back in the land of his childhood, for years this day at this place had meant so much joy, even if he could not see the pain of his people behind scant walls.

Moses was in his sanctuary blessed by Yaweh and Isis, a place both Hebrew and Egyptian could do no harm to one another, a Nirvana. Only those most holy could even hope to enter the realm of the holy of holys, lest try and attack those inside. It was here that Moses hid on his birthday.

Then there was a rustle behind him and he pointed out. An old man just a bit older than he walked out of the shadows, his hands up to show he had no intent to harm. "Moses."

"Ramesses! But how?" Moses asked.

"I am the morning and the evening star, I am whereever I desire I am." He said simply. But then he sighed and sat along one of the ridges in the rock. He removed his crown and placed it on the ground, his once red hair now white and pale imitation with saffron for colour. "We are so old Moses. Must we fight today of all days."

Moses looked at the old Ramesses and then to his own old hands. "You remembered?" 

Ramesses sighed. "Of course I remembered you were my brother."

"Oh Ramesses, you know I never wanted any of this." Moses said.

"So you say, as did I. My people have now suffered, blood split, my Son!, but regardless, Thousands of years of tradition cannot be broken by me, I was destined for great things, I still have years in me yet I can't let my ancestors down." Ramesses answered.

"Just as I cannot let my people suffer under your rule, if only it were another pharaoh." Moses replied.

"Or another prophet, why does this god of yours, or even Ra torment us so." Ramesses added sighing all the while.

"We cannot stop the fighting here and now, one of us will bend brother. But for now let us remain in the past, when times were simpler."

"When you were still man I would call brother, prince of Egypt. But I must say this now, I have seen in the flames a time will come when man builds structures to rival the gods, they will fight with men of years gone by plucked from the afterlife itself. I came to warn you on this day, I saw you driven mad by power, I even saw myself at a time, I was young and strong oh so young and headstrong."

Moses perked up at this, he knew that his God was the one true god, but Ramesses and his mages had ways of knowing things that had to be backed up by some power. "What? What else did you see?"

Ramesses sighed once more. 
"I saw a child of your blood, with red hair like mine. And a child of my blood with brown hair like you. They were fighting, but never as brothers just as enemies, even now I can see our fates have always been connected and they shall forever." 

"Oh Ramesses," Moses said making his way back to his brother. "Even if one of us must die soon, you still cared enough to warn me of my afterlife."

Ramesses smiled. "In the afterlife we would not be enemies, we would be brothers again. But fear not, a taint of chaos will strike the land, blood of my blood armed with the power guarded by your followers will aim to fix the blight. I cannot be certain of his or her success, but maybe that will be the ending we were looking for, finally work as one for something." And Ramesses got up and stretched, his bones cracked and he still smiled.

"Yes Ramesses, in another life." Moses said, and as he looked at Ramesses, the faces of the brothers changed and once again they were themselves but not themselves, waiting to embrace each other in the afterlife. 

And in a swirl of fire and sand Ramesses was gone.

Watch the last one if any. 
Video one: Abilities as featured in both this video and the previously linked profile.
Video two: Abilities as featured in both this video and the previously linked profile.
Video three: Abilities as featured in both this video and the previously linked profile.


----------



## Asune (May 15, 2013)

The man lived happily within the walls that enclosed him...
The man had all that he need, his lineage was a divine one, besides he was the chosen one.
The man however was burning into curiousity., the outside world... how was it? the true shape of pain, the true form of happiness, the true sight of light, could he find the truth he seeked if he ventured upon it?...

It happened once he found for the first time the concept of "agony".... Or perhaps even better...
He had it all, yet he did not want it all...
He wanted to feel that, the "agony", it was necessary to understand it
For he wanted the truth

His father rejected his ideal, he forced it upon him
However he made a last wish and it was to block his sight on his departure...
But his effort could not work.... as soon as The man left the palace.... agonies everywhere clashed against his eyes..

And then he realized it....

And it was a traumatic experience for The man..
But it moved him..

Soon he would join to them..


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The doors of Fuyuki Church rang with the knocking that only a man who abandoned joining the NFL to enlist in the Navy could do.
> 
> A giant of a man had come to meet with the Mediator for the War, in order to better lend his aid in keeping the Grail War a secret.
> 
> Presumably.



The doors opened at the knock. Nicolas Bol never kept the doors locked. Since this was a house of God, anyone could enter.

Nicolas Bol looked up from an artifact he was tinkering with. 

"Yes, how can I help you?" he asked.

Ruler stood nearby, unmoving. A familiar heavy clock covered Ruler.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Armstrong steps into the church, adjusting his tie as he does so, "The name's Steven Armstrong, I made an appointment with the priest in charge here about possible relief efforts a few days ago. Seems you all need it more than I had thought."

He looks around the chapel, "Any idea where I can find this Kotomine guy?"


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy takes a cigarette out and starts to smoke it, while they wait on the vampire
> 
> Elsewhere Lancer was on top of church where they were at and he spots something rather odd. It was human in design rather different... it didn't look alive and it was walking towards them. Lancer grab his lance in case trouble was to arrive



"Found you." Dexter said 

Berserker had been ordered by Dexter to seek out the nearest undead and his servant had in no time at all. 

Well sort of....Berserker managed to track down a vampire after about a good hour of looking.

Dexter wasn't quite familiar with the undead. So he figured he'd track down one of those bastards and make them spill the beans on everything they about.....well being undead.

Berserker was in spirit form as Dexter casually strolled towards the outside of the catacombs. Dexter wasn't the type for stealth never had been.

He'd always been more the type to make himself known and dealt with the fall out. Call it living dangerously. 

As Dexter neared it the first thing he was was Lancer's master.

"Ah shit its you." Dexter said looking at Jimmy oddly enough both were smoking. "You're a fucking undead?"


----------



## Asune (May 16, 2013)

A black like substance surrounded Dexter and Berserker as a dome
Then from every part of the dome black needles were formed aiming at the couple...

Lennia on her new body spoke "Who may be you... speak or............"

And then her memory recalled it... first, she created a black substance... apparently the skill of the 22th... and now she felt the true nature of the man....

"You're.. you're not alive at all .... a ghoul... no.... something different, of a similar nature, but a different origin..."

Another one of the skills that belonged to the 22th.... A total knowledge, perception and manipulation upon undead creatures.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2013)

"We actually just came here to talk." Dexter said raising up his hand in a peace sign. Dexter wasn't the violent type unless he had to be.

Sure he had a short temper but he was a lazy man when it came to getting his own hands dirty.

Berserker was simply standing there and then. "THIS STUPID CAGE THING AGAIN!!!" He shouted as he sent one angry first into the dome.

"As you can see you upset Berserker." Dexter said pointing out the obvious


----------



## Asune (May 16, 2013)

_..... Do I know them?..... Do Nathalia know them?..._

Then unconsciously words came from her mouth...

"..... Berserker.... gnomes.... Aljiern... Lenneth...."

A headache... it assaulted her.... forcing a bit of knowledge upon her...

_Aljiern... right... she is alive, they know her as Lenneth...._

"Who are you?..." she asked


----------



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

"Do I look undead to you fool" Jimmy says while smoking his cigarette and watching the events unfold

"Alright guys calm down" He politely says as he puffs smoking 

Lancer mutters "Now we are dealing with another one"

Jimmy angrily glances at Lancer because of the rule comment. Dexter obviously seek him out on something and Jimmy wanted to hear him out. If Dexter was foolish enough to ask for trouble... he would end his life right now but Jimmy seriously doubt it.

Jimmy spoke with bold confidence "State your business Dexter, I presume"?


----------



## Asune (May 16, 2013)

The figure showed itself close to the church of the hill....
It walked paradoxically to that location, the only idea was outside it's own ruling but to it rules were not that important, even those imposed by itself...

The figure got close to the one they knew as Ruler.....
It didn't care of how risky or foolish the idea was....
It didn't come to fight.... just out of curiousity that was all.

It sat close to ruler, and then asked the same question that had asked to everyone it met...

"Tell me... what is the wish you'll ask to the holy grail?...."


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider nodded his head in understanding, "I believe that we should contact the Priest, Tohsaka. The spirits indicated to me that his assistance may prove necessary."
> 
> Aaron on the other hand, simply stared. "Family issues are always the most complex, Tohsaka. Regrettably, sometimes circumstances are best kept private..." Aaron reached out and patted Avys shoulder, "But sometimes, unexpectedly, there are people that can relate."
> 
> Aaron finished gulping down his tea. "Whenever you want to talk about it. We only have one life to live, after all."



"The priest, Michael? He won't aid us in fighting you know that right?" 

Aaron patted Avy's shoulder and he was taken back, did he have a friend? Someone not bound to him by command seals or blood. 

"Ok let us go and look, and sure if I want to talk I'll come to you, and about that one life thing I think Michael, the Servants and I will dispute that." And Avy laughed but internally sighed.

Like Ramesses and Moses, they may have been friends but they were utterly doomed to become enemies.


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

21 years prior.

Visneya was in labour. 
"The boy he is coming!" She said her eyes wet with tears.
She looked around, maybe he would come, but alas Tokiomi would never show himself, he was ashamed, ashamed of his bastard child.

Visneya cried out, and suddenly here mind was elsewhere. She was dying, she could feel it, and reaching out to here were her ancestors.

Her father Aegon, his father Baelor, his father Aemon, his father Viserys, his father Maekor, His father Jaherhys, his father Aerys, his father Dareon, His father Raegar all the way back to Ramesses the great. 

"My child do not fear, you son is destined for great yet unfortunate things. In him we have blessed his origin as first from fire, that of the eternal burn. We know he shall be a tool the twist the world from its perch and start the turn of revolution. He will lead a force of men and spirits, his whole live will be an Adventure."

Visyena looked at the voice that was speaking to her, it was Ramesses.

"My king! I am glad to be here with you?" Visyena said.

"My child you are not dead yet, you are yet to do your trails, this is just a taster of what may come."

Before Visyenya could respond she was back in the land of the living. Her child ripping through her to be born, there was yet no fire in him, but the stench of a flammable soul, she wept. As she wept she started to fall back to the world of the dead.

"Maddame Visyena! He needs a name!" One of the hand maidens exclaimed. 

Visyena had enough life in her, to look up and answer to at least name her son, whether she was lucid or not was a different matter.

"His...name...his... name...is.... Adventure." And with that she died and her flame went out.

But as she died she saw one last thing in the flames. 


Her son, a man grown.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> "The priest, Michael? He won't aid us in fighting you know that right?"
> 
> Aaron patted Avy's shoulder and he was taken back, did he have a friend? Someone not bound to him by command seals or blood.
> 
> ...



Aaron replied with a smirk, "A priest not interested in repelling the damned and protecting the innocent? I don't believe I've ever heard of such a thing."

Rider nodded, "It would be a surprise if the Priest did not assist us, given the nature of the threat, Tohsaka."


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

"Well I guess you didn't really meet Kirei. But I guess it depends on how we approach him." Avy thought to himself what to do. Aenys was still having family time. 

"Regardless of what we think, or what Michael will do, I still need to be somewhere right now." Avy was scared to think what could be going on downstairs. 

"So plain and simple what do you want to do next? Visit Michael?"


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

"Lets handle your trouble first." Aaron replied


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong steps into the church, adjusting his tie as he does so, "The name's Steven Armstrong, I made an appointment with the priest in charge here about possible relief efforts a few days ago. Seems you all need it more than I had thought."
> 
> He looks around the chapel, "Any idea where I can find this Kotomine guy?"



:Kotomine Kirei is no longer in charge. I am the mediator for this war" Nicolas Bol answered.

He walked up to the man and extended his hand.

"Greetings, I am Nicolas Bol."


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Armstrong raised an eyebrow at this, "War, what war? You talking about the terrorists, buddy?"

Armstrong reached to take his hand, almost by instinct.


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

Avy sighed and they walked downstairs, but as they walked the steps got older and older when the finally went to open the door, that opened up into the underground rooms that Avy, Archer and Aenys used for their residence.

But as they opened the door, it was a huge huge room, bigger than could be held under the town hall. Inside was a huge table filled with food and clay men running all over the place, carrying food and doing things, some of them didn't even have legs, but were shuffling around just using earth to move.

Aenys was sitting down next to her Father and they were eating and talking. Rashen looked up.
"Welcome welcome, come sit." He said to Avy and to all those who followed him down there. Even Saint-Just and Couthon had a seat and were being waited on.

"Master of insanity, look munchies!" Couthon shouted out.

"I can see thank you." Avy responded a small smile on his face. "Where are we?" He asked.

"We are in a room worthy of a princess and a king, a manifestation from my mind of the hall of Osiris the god of the dead." Rashen said as he reached for more peacock.

"A reality Marble?" Avy asked.

Rashen laughed. "Nothing so grandoise, I just changed the actual physicality to what I wanted it to be. If what Aenys says is true you did the same to this City no?" 

Avy looked at his feet. "Yes sir." Yes he had done it, but it had taken so much mana, and so much planning, yet Rashen was munching down in his great hall.

"I said sit! Your guests too." He said waving his hands and the stone seats sprang to life. 

"What do you want?" Avy asked.

"First we feast then we speak." Rashen said, sipping a bowl of bat broth, before taking a bite out of a crocodile skewer.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2013)

Dexter sighed and took a puff from his cigarette. He then relayed the events to Jimmy about the god Anubis and Archer. "So in short I'm sort of just looking for some information on what I've become."

Berserker nodded at Jimmy. "Yep and the vampire was the nearest thing I could find." Berserker cocked his head at the vampire....did he know her? He couldn't quite remember.

Berserker was far from the brightest servant and short term memory loss was part of his insanity. "DAMMIT WHY CAN'T I REMEMBER!" The servant shouted punching the dome again.

Dexter ignored his servant's rants and looked at Jimmy. "So can we ask our questions and be on our way? I mean we don't want this to be messy."


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong raised an eyebrow at this, "War, what war? You talking about the terrorists, buddy?"
> 
> Armstrong reached to take his hand, almost by instinct.



"Yes, the war on Terrorism. Isn't that what everyone calls it?" Nicolas Bol asked.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "Yes, the war on Terrorism. Isn't that what everyone calls it?" Nicolas Bol asked.



Armstrong gives Bol a long stare.

"Now how the hell are you a mediator, then? You saying youve got connections?"


----------



## Byrd (May 16, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter sighed and took a puff from his cigarette. He then relayed the events to Jimmy about the god Anubis and Archer. "So in short I'm sort of just looking for some information on what I've become."
> 
> Berserker nodded at Jimmy. "Yep and the vampire was the nearest thing I could find." Berserker cocked his head at the vampire....did he know her? He couldn't quite remember.
> 
> ...



Jimmy with amazement after hearing Dexter tale. 

"So that's what happened to you" he speaks as he puffs out some smoke. Jimmy then record these events in his notebook. Jimmy looks at the vampire, then looks at the Dexter. He nodded to Lancer and Lancer proceeds to advance before the group. 

"So are yall ready" Jimmy grins as he steps off... His next destination was the Church, to once again meet that priest. His plans were moving along greatly as he acquired new allies that will help him greatly. He should reach the church soon enough but in the meantime, wouldn't help to have a convo with the group.

"So Dexter, what is it you did for a living" He mutters


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong gives Bol a long stare.
> 
> "Now how the hell are you a mediator, then? You saying youve got connections?"



"yes, I'm pulling in all my resources to see this matter settled as quickly as possible.  Now then, what plans did you have in mind to deal with the terrorists?"


----------



## manidk (May 16, 2013)

<Mister> Yoshikage opened his eyes.  The hunger pangs always woke him up around this time.

"Such a bother..."

He resented the man who introduced this hunger to him, all he wanted was to live a quiet life, and now he had to go out on these bothersome nightly feedings.

He lifted the lid off of his coffin.

"tsk."

He didn't like sleeping in the coffin, but his inner desire to blend in had compelled him to steal one from a local funeral home.  Even as a vampire, he couldn't bring him self to stand out... With no witnesses around, no less.

It was but one more bother to add to his long list of complaints against that man.

"I swear, he will die by my ha-"

Cutting him off mid-sentence, Yoshikage felt a strange sensation, almost like he was being pulled back a few seconds in time.  He brushed it off, but couldn't remember where his train of thought had been heading...

-shrug-

"Guess it's time to quell this accursed hunger."

He stared out of a window his room, a mediocre room in a mediocre hotel on the outskirts of Fuyuki.  The sun would be down soon, and he would begin his nightly hunt in a few hours.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> "yes, I'm pulling in all my resources to see this matter settled as quickly as possible.  Now then, what plans did you have in mind to deal with the terrorists?"



Armstrong smirks, offering Bol a cigar.

"I'm gonna kill the the little shits, naturally. I'll take them apart, with my bare hands."


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Avy sighed and they walked downstairs, but as they walked the steps got older and older when the finally went to open the door, that opened up into the underground rooms that Avy, Archer and Aenys used for their residence.
> 
> But as they opened the door, it was a huge huge room, bigger than could be held under the town hall. Inside was a huge table filled with food and clay men running all over the place, carrying food and doing things, some of them didn't even have legs, but were shuffling around just using earth to move.
> 
> ...



Rider and Aaron both stared incredulously at the scene.

"Serve us some real food."
"...You must be joking."

The decor and servings clashed with their respective palates to a deeply grating degree.

Aaron sat down, and let himself be carried to the table, anticipating a legitimate meal.

Rider simply stood, impassively staring Rashen down. "I will not take orders from a man who intrudes on the world, and then restructures it to suit his revolting tastes. Prepare some real food. Bison and maize, and then I will consent to join you." Rider sits cross-legged in the middle of where the clay men are moving about, forcing them to divert around him and into one another through the sheer pressure of his will.

"The only King here is I."


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong smirks, offering Bol a cigar.
> 
> "I'm gonna kill the the little shits, naturally. I'll take them apart, with my bare hands."



Nicolas Bols held up his haands and declined.

"I don't smoke. It muddles my mind"


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Nicolas Bols held up his haands and declined.
> 
> "I don't smoke. It muddles my mind"



Armstrong shrugs, "Your loss", he then holds the cigar up to his own lips, and then lights it by snapping his fingers.

"These limp dicked terrorists? They're not the problem. What's important is protecting the little guy from the fallout. You understand what I'm getting at?"

He then begins pacing around the chapel, "We need a way to get the collateral out of the damage, if you get what I mean." He stops in front of Ruler, and looks him up and down, "Hey, Bol, who the hell is this guy?", grabbing Ruler's cloak to emphasize his question.


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Rider and Aaron both stared incredulously at the scene.
> 
> "Serve us some real food."
> "...You must be joking."
> ...




Before anyone could react Archer jumped up.
"Hold your tongue Rider!" He shouted.

"Your mocking behaviour is not becoming of you, insulting my master and his families hospitality, you may have been king whereever you came from, but everyone in this room barr your master does indeed have kings blood." Archer smirked.

"Is this how you carry on, you think we don't know who he is, Private Gentles. Aenys has been on that internet, you think we don't know who you, of all people are serving. Yet you call yourself a King. You have no honour!"

Rashen nodded as Archer spoke up, Avy, Aenys and the patriots just sat there stunned.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Before anyone could react Archer jumped up.
> "Hold your tongue Rider!" He shouted.
> 
> "Your mocking behaviour is not becoming of you, insulting my master and his families hospitality, you may have been king whereever you came from, but everyone in this room barr your master does indeed have kings blood." Archer smirked.
> ...



Rider stares at Archer, then stands up and approaches him.

He clasps his fist into his open palm, and then bows his head in apology.

"Archer, I ask your forgiveness in offending you so. I care not for your Master or the litter that sprung him forth, but for you, I shall hold my peace in the face of such hospitality."

Rider turns to Rashen, "You rape Gaia with this warped perversion of her nature. As a shaman, I do not look kindly upon these things. A part of being hospitable is bearing an awareness of your guests taste, and as a guest yourself in this world, you should treat your host with more respect."


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong shrugs, "Your loss", he then holds the cigar up to his own lips, and then lights it by snapping his fingers.
> 
> "These limp dicked terrorists? They're not the problem. What's important is protecting the little guy from the fallout. You understand what I'm getting at?"
> 
> He then begins pacing around the chapel, "We need a way to get the collateral out of the damage, if you get what I mean." He stops in front of Ruler, and looks him up and down, "Hey, Bol, who the hell is this guy?", grabbing Ruler's cloak to emphasize his question.



Nicolas Bol thought for a moment before replying.

"The best way to keep them out of harms way would be to set a curfew so that they won't be wandering the streets. We also don't need any vigilantes, so limiting knowledge would be our next step. As for the person you're holding, that is an operative  code named 'Ruler'. Ruler is here to assist me in my tasks and hunt down any terrorists that step out of line."

Ruler grabbed the cloak, then said "I ask that would please remove your hand from my clothing"



Asune said:


> The figure showed itself close to the church of the hill....
> It walked paradoxically to that location, the only idea was outside it's own ruling but to it rules were not that important, even those imposed by itself...
> 
> The figure got close to the one they knew as Ruler.....
> ...



Ruler looked at the figure for a moment, then answered "I have no wish. I am here only to serve as the mediator for this war."


----------



## Asune (May 16, 2013)

"What motivates you then?....." asked the figure still confused

"You won nothing, you're more into the risk to lose..... it seems contradictory to me...."

But those words made it realize.......

.............

"Were you forced by the mage named Nicholas Bol?...."


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

> Nicolas Bol thought for a moment before replying.
> 
> "The best way to keep them out of harms way would be to set a curfew so that they won't be wandering the streets. We also don't need any vigilantes, so limiting knowledge would be our next step. As for the person you're holding, that is an operative code named 'Ruler'. Ruler is here to assist me in my tasks and hunt down any terrorists that step out of line."


 "I got a guy who came with me, name's Jack. He likes to dress up like it's Halloween too, I'm sure the two of them would get along _great_."



> Ruler grabbed the cloak, then said "I ask that would please remove your hand from my clothing"


 Armstrong doesn't let go, admiring the cut of his cloth, so to speak.

"Nice tailoring, where'd you get this made? Im in the market for a new seamstress, myself."



Asune said:


> "What motivates you then?....." asked the figure still confused
> 
> "You won nothing, you're more into the risk to lose..... it seems contradictory to me...."
> 
> ...



He stares at the new arrival.

"Who the hell are you?"


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

Rashen raised an eyebrow.
"If what my daughter says is true, you possess a reality marble that shakes Gaia to is very core. I am a shaman as well, gaia has gifted my family with the gift of earth and of fire, we rely on water from the Nile and air from the skies, we are in balance. This is simply a pocket half made from the ability gifted to me from Gaia and half in the other realm the realm of spirits, my abilities are 100% eco friendly the same cannot be said for you." Rashen said reaching for a Beef steak and a beer, the amount and variety of food was unparallelled. 

The Shabti clay men were making foods of every nation, name and palette, Rider would have noticed if he was not so stubborn, that there was buffalo strips in chiptole sauce, maize polenta, honeyed milk, berry and bean compote among other things.

"I am a guest in this world yes, but I am still alive. You have died and forced back here, if anything you are more a guest than I. I have noted your tastes and had you looked upon my gifts without scorn you would have found yourself wanting for none. Is our skin not the same shade, are we both not one with the spirits, do we not both see the power in the pyramid. A foolish king accepts no other, a wise king looks upon other kings with respect hoping one day to face each other as men, not swabble like children. So I ask you again, are you a king?" Rashen said taking a bite out of his steak.

Archer on the other hand was not so amused, But Rashen if what Archer could sense from him was true, was most likely the most powerful mage in Africa, he didn't need to fight to show power. Archer looked down upon his own food.

A serving of Satsivi, the walnut sauce so beautiful. A fresh soup of Bozbash the meat so tender yet chewy to the right degree. A helping of cracked wheat to graze upon and strips of dried beef possibly buffalo also in a chipotle sauce. He raised his glass of berry tea to his mouth and drank. It was then he noticed it, all this food was magical, it sustained him yes, it was all made of pure mana and when eaten restored mana, and the magic reacted to your taste buds making it taste amazing, who was this Rashen.


----------



## Crimson King (May 16, 2013)

Asune said:


> "What motivates you then?....." asked the figure still confused
> 
> "You won nothing, you're more into the risk to lose..... it seems contradictory to me...."
> 
> ...



"Let's just say we're playing a complex chess game. He has both my rooks pinned down, but I have his King in check."



TehChron said:


> "I got a guy who came with me, name's Jack. He likes to dress up like it's Halloween too, I'm sure the two of them would get along _great_."
> 
> Armstrong doesn't let go, admiring the cut of his cloth, so to speak.
> 
> ...



"I bought this from a city named Fuuto, a place 10 miles from here. The company named Windscale makes great clothes."


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

"Oi keep it down in here." Michael said emerging from his office.

"Your records really are terrible" He said shaking his head, although his shadow remained static. Michael was busy looking over the churches records and keeping them all under control, Kirei had been too busy plotting.

Michael looked up and noticed everyone in the church. "Oh was I interrupting?" He said.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Rashen raised an eyebrow.
> "If what my daughter says is true, you possess a reality marble that shakes Gaia to is very core. I am a shaman as well, gaia has gifted my family with the gift of earth and of fire, we rely on water from the Nile and air from the skies, we are in balance. This is simply a pocket half made from the ability gifted to me from Gaia and half in the other realm the realm of spirits, my abilities are 100% eco friendly the same cannot be said for you." Rashen said reaching for a Beef steak and a beer, the amount and variety of food was unparallelled.
> 
> The Shabti clay men were making foods of every nation, name and palette, Rider would have noticed if he was not so stubborn, that there was buffalo strips in chiptole sauce, maize polenta, honeyed milk, berry and bean compote among other things.
> ...



Aaron had already begun stuffing his face, he took a moment out of shoving food indiscriminately into his mouth to form words in Rider's direction, "Just enjoy it, Rider, the foods good. Quit being such a stubborn asshole. Not everyone's out to kill yo-"

A sharp report echoes throughout the room, as Rider simply slapped the back of Aaron's head. The force of a serious hit from a Servant was not light, and Aaron's face impacted into the table with a dull thud.

"Be silent. You half blooded filth. I will call you Master, but you will not order me around, you damned abomination."

Rider sat down, his expression remaining stoic during the entire exchange, and began to eat his meal with gusto.


----------



## Asune (May 16, 2013)

*"Let's just say we're playing a complex chess game. He has both my rooks pinned down, but I have his King in check."*

The figure scratched the back of her head on thought...
Yet it couldn't identify what could that be...

"I guess you have your own plans too... " it said.

Then it got up, ready to leave...

"Btw... I cannot feel Lennia... if you see her pass a message.... I'm still here..."

And concluded with that, abandoning the place where Ruler was


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> "Oi keep it down in here." Michael said emerging from his office.
> 
> "Your records really are terrible" He said shaking his head, although his shadow remained static. Michael was busy looking over the churches records and keeping them all under control, Kirei had been too busy plotting.
> 
> Michael looked up and noticed everyone in the church. "Oh was I interrupting?" He said.



Armstrong looks at the new interloper.

"Hold on a second, kids. I need an explanation. First, I come here expecting a Kotomine Kirei, and now not only do I find some weirdos in wizard costumes, some kind of pale woman dropping out of nowhere, but now some other priest entirely? Who's in charge?"


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

Michael looked up at Armstrong. 
"The old priest is gone, not entirely sure what happened. I'm trying to figure that out myself, while cleaning up his mess." Michael walked over to Armstrong.

"Michael De Christi, pleased to meet you." He said putting out his hand.


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

"The names Steven Armstrong, Mr. De Christi. Hell of a name you have there."

Armstrong takes his cigar into his hand. "I'm here on a humanitarian mission, trying to get the lay of the land, so to speak. What do you think?"


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

Michael smiled. "You know Italian and bible names and what not. I'm afriad I can't tell you much about the land. I only just got here, and these two not much longer than I. May I suggest the town hall or the police station, I'm sure the authorities will be pleased to assist you." But then Michael became more serious.


"But I have to ask why would you think a Church would be a great place to get a lay of the land. What is your mission Mr Armstrong if you don't mind me asking?"


----------



## TehChron (May 16, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael smiled. "You know Italian and bible names and what not. I'm afriad I can't tell you much about the land. I only just got here, and these two not much longer than I. May I suggest the town hall or the police station, I'm sure the authorities will be pleased to assist you." But then Michael became more serious.
> 
> 
> "But I have to ask why would you think a Church would be a great place to get a lay of the land. What is your mission Mr Armstrong if you don't mind me asking?"



"Find some terrorists that are causing the good people of this city to suffer every few years, and just...kill them. Funny you should mention Town Hall, I just came from there.

'You know whats interesting, Mikey? Every time these "Servant" guys get up to no good, the only place that never seems to see any action is _right here_. So I thought Id stop by and see what made this place so special, if you catch my drift." Armstrong smirks, and takes a long draw from his cigar before exhaling the smoke in a vast grey cloud.


----------



## Serp (May 16, 2013)

Michael tilted his head and nodded slightly.
"Steve, it looks like your right on that front. Either you found nothing or something at the town hall to come straight here."

Michael was unaware that the Servants were seen as terrorists he assumed Steven was in a similar position as himself. 
"You can say that again, I came here from my own home because of this servant problem, although when i came it was more juvenile and I admit I have felt the backlash. So Armstrong what do you aim to do about it?"


----------



## TehChron (May 17, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael tilted his head and nodded slightly.
> "Steve, it looks like your right on that front. Either you found nothing or something at the town hall to come straight here."
> 
> Michael was unaware that the Servants were seen as terrorists he assumed Steven was in a similar position as himself.
> "You can say that again, I came here from my own home because of this servant problem, although when i came it was more juvenile and I admit I have felt the backlash. So Armstrong what do you aim to do about it?"



"Well, Mike. I intend to..._stop the problem at the source._"

Armstrong vanishes, and reappears in the air in front of Ruler, throwing an uppercut towards his face.

"Alright, you limp dicked bastards. Enough beating around the bush."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHoBpRlMsbw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Well, Mike. I intend to..._stop the problem at the source._"
> 
> Armstrong vanishes, and reappears in the air in front of Ruler, throwing an uppercut towards his face.
> 
> "Alright, you limp dicked bastards. Enough beating around the bush."



Ruler's instincts screamed every second Armstrong was close by, so when Armstrong attacked, Ruler was ready. Ruler ducked the blow. Ruler didn't just dodge the attack, but returned with an attack. As Ruler ducked, a sword extended out from beneath the cloak, aiming at Armstrong's head.

Nicoals Bol turned to Armstrong, shouting.

"Stop this at once! This is a house of God!"


----------



## TehChron (May 17, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Ruler's instincts screamed every second Armstrong was close by, so when Armstrong attacked, Ruler was ready. Ruler ducked the blow. Ruler didn't just dodge the attack, but returned with an attack. As Ruler ducked, a sword extended out from beneath the cloak, aiming at Armstrong's head.
> 
> Nicoals Bol turned to Armstrong, shouting.
> 
> "Stop this at once! This is a house of God!"



"The only man of God in this house is Mikey over there, Nicky boy." 



Armstrong's right arm lashes out, faster than even Ruler's eyes can follow, and catches the blade holding it fast in place.

"You little shits need to learn your place!"

The sword held firmly in place, Armstrong shoots a left jab directly into the torso of Ruler, small dodges wouldnt be enough to avoid a punch like that.


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "The only man of God in this house is Mikey over there, Nicky boy."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Armstrong punched, Nicolas Bol cast a spell. blue wisps of energy surrounded Armstrong, slowing his movements. Ruler used this time to quickly break free of Armstrong's grip. This was bad. Ruler's prana level was still low. If Ruler were to fight, the Noble Phantasm casting the disguise may have to be discarded. The drain on Ruler's prana would be too much otherwise.

Nicolas Bol grabbed Armstrong, intending to stop him.

"You dare start attacking here? I'll make sure you'll leave here in pieces!"


----------



## TehChron (May 17, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> As Armstrong punched, Nicolas Bol cast a spell. blue wisps of energy surrounded Armstrong, slowing his movements. Ruler used this time to quickly break free of Armstrong's grip. This was bad. Ruler's prana level was still low. If Ruler were to fight, the Noble Phantasm casting the disguise may have to be discarded. The drain on Ruler's prana would be too much otherwise.
> 
> Nicolas Bol grabbed Armstrong, intending to stop him.
> 
> "You dare start attacking here? I'll make sure you'll leave here in pieces!"



<_Amusing Joke. Ironic responses under unfavorable conditions noted._>

A chainsaw lashed through the open doors of the Church, heading straight towards the back of Nicolas Bol.

A mechanical howl resounded through the area.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



<_I am LQ-84i, and I have been ordered to ensure the safety of Senator Armstrong. Cease hostilities, and await eradication._>

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi34XJx35ZE[/YOUTUBE]

"_I'll_ leave?" Armstrong may have been slowed, but his force had not been reduced in the slightest. The air contorted with the force of Armstrong's jab, the impact traveling directly into Ruler unhindered, even as he tried to back away.

"Funny." Armstrong shrugged off Nicolas Bol's attempts to grab him. "I'm pretty sure you're not surviving tonight in anything other than pieces. I'm bringing an end to this war..._tonight._" Armstrong snapped his fingers. Additional roars and the sound of cicadas echoed throughout the night.

"Mikey, my boy. Turns out Rider's visions have painted this guy Bol as a right evil bastard. I'm guessing you being here has to do with the previous Priest, Kotomine, being offed after the war started, and you're here to replace him." Armstrong raised a leg up.

"I suggest you get out of here. Don't want you to get caught up in these counter-terrorism operations." Armstrong's foot slammed down, impacting the concrete, and a mysterious light began to envelop him.


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy with amazement after hearing Dexter tale.
> 
> "So that's what happened to you" he speaks as he puffs out some smoke. Jimmy then record these events in his notebook. Jimmy looks at the vampire, then looks at the Dexter. He nodded to Lancer and Lancer proceeds to advance before the group.
> 
> ...



"Well before this I dreamed the dream in time gone when hope was high and life was worth living." Dexter replied just making some shit up from a song he heard.

He wasn't much one for revealing things about himself or his past life. It was bad for business in his mind. 

"You could ask Berserker what he did." Dexter said as looked at over at his servant's direction who was in spirit form.

"Though I doubt he remembers to much. That Mad Enchantment has been really scrambling his brains like its supposed to. He's sort of like big killer teddy bear at the moment."


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1c1UXyYiTI[/YOUTUBE]

The punch hit Ruler, but it was already one second too late. Having made a snap decision, Ruler cast off the Noble Phantasm that kept the identity of the Heroic Spirit a secret.

Power roared through Ruler, pushing the Servant to peak condition. The punch did not hit Ruler, but the armor protecting the Heroic spirit. Hard mountain pattern armor absorbed the blow, nullifying its damage. Ruler now stood before Armstrong in the true form of the Heroic Spirit. Mountain patterned armor covered Ruler, covering the warrior from head to toe.  Lamellar plates formed a second line of defense. Multiple decorative medals covered the set of armor, indicating a high ranking position. A Wei dynasty jian was strapped to Ruler's belt, a ji in Ruler's right hand. A stylized helmet protected Ruler's head. A scarf covered Ruler's face, revealing only the eyes. Ruler took a ready position, aiming the Ji at Armstrong.

"Amusing, artifacts! My favourite!" Nicolas Bol yelled as he raised his hand. 

As an artificer, Nicolas Bol was a master of machines. He could see through a machine's workings in a heartbeat, whether they were purely mechanical, or infused with magic. He knew how to handle this chainsaw creature instantly. Something that feasted upon machines, yet was a machine itself.

A sphinx dropped out from the top of the church, it's metallic claws smashing into the ground, standing between Nicolas Bol and the chainsaw thing.

"You spoke true earlier, that man over there is the only man of God. But then, this is not a house of God. Not anymore. This is the sanctum of a master artificer."

As Nicolas Bol spoke, the doors to the church closed. Artifact creatures that were previously decorations detached themselves from the walls, extending metallic claws. Gargoyles dropped from the ceiling, circling Armstrong. The candles on the walls shifted, turning into magic infused cannons, aimed at Armstrong. 

"Now, how many prices would you like to leave in?"


----------



## TehChron (May 17, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The punch hit Ruler, but it was already one second too late. Having made a snap decision, Ruler cast off the Noble Phantasm that kept the identity of the Heroic Spirit a secret.
> 
> Power roared through Ruler, pushing the Servant to peak condition. The punch did not hit Ruler, but the armor protecting the Heroic spirit. Hard mountain pattern armor absorbed the blow, nullifying its damage. Ruler now stood before Armstrong in the true form of the Heroic Spirit. Mountain patterned armor covered Ruler, covering the warrior from head to toe.  Lamellar plates formed a second line of defense. Multiple decorative medals covered the set of armor, indicating a high ranking position. A Wei dynasty jian was strapped to Ruler's belt, a ji in Ruler's right hand. A stylized helmet protected Ruler's head. A scarf covered Ruler's face, revealing only the eyes. Ruler took a ready position, aiming the Ji at Armstrong.
> 
> ...



"Cute toys."

A dull red light begins shining from Armstrong. A mass of crimson lightning bursts out from him in an omnidirectional explosion. The gargoyles are scattered into the walls, the magic infused cannons buckle and vanish from the shockwave, and the artifact creatures are buffeted into one another, cracking and then crushed by the immense forces at work.

"Got any more?"

He reaches besides him, lifts a pew effortlessly, and then sends it flying at Nicolas Bol at high speeds. Armstrong smirked at Ruler's transformation, now having wrapped himself in an ominous red aura.

"Come at me!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9SPAOmIows[/YOUTUBE]

The walls of the church buckle, whatever wards that had been supporting them now horribly weakened by the impact of Armstrong's powering up. Two metallic jaws forced their way into the chapel, maws opening wide as an orange light began to gather in them.

A dozen smaller bipedal machines leaped into the room through the holes that the larger machines had left.

LQ-84i simply darted around the sphinx at high speeds, it lashed out its chainsaw and tail, and flipped around acrobatically in order to better launch itself towards the head of the Sphinx.


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Cute toys."
> 
> A dull red light begins shining from Armstrong. A mass of crimson lightning bursts out from him in an omnidirectional explosion. The gargoyles are scattered into the walls, the magic infused cannons buckle and vanish from the shockwave, and the artifact creates are buffeted into one another, cracking and then crushed by the immense forces at work.
> 
> ...



The artifact creatures stood up, already repairing themselves. Nicolas Bol made a mental note to use Darksteel in the next batch. Indestructibility was so much better than  simple self repairing. 

The sphinx was not fooled by the movements. Built to combat lightning quick fliers, the constructs were slow in comparison. It lashed out, smashing the chainsaw things as they came close to it.

Power burned through Nicolas Bol's right arm. He pointed his fingers at Armstrong. As soon as he performed the gesture, a massive golem materialized, charging at Armstrong. It was tiny in comparison to Nicolas Bol's master piece, but it will serve its purpose. as the golem charged, the other artifact creatures jumped at Armstrong.

The door and walls began repairing themselves, sealing any cracks and closing any holes. Power began pulsing through the church. It was a church no longer. Its shape morphed and shifted, growing in places, vanishing in others. It began to take the shape of the Iron Tower, a workshop of artifacts.

But that was wrong. It wasn't changing shape. Instead, the world around them was what shifted. The hill vanished. The walls melted, revealing the outside. The outside which was now the interior of the Iron Tower. No longer were they in Fuyuki City. Nicolas Bol had taken them somewhere else. To be more correct, There never was a church. The entire building had been converted into a planes transport, allowing Nicolas Bol to transport objects and people within to another plane. This was the reason for his endless tinkering.

Mages and constructs walked out of doors that dotted the massive complex. One mage spoke, his voice loud enough for all to hear.

"Welcome back, Lord Tezzeret, to the Iron Tower."


----------



## TehChron (May 17, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The artifact creatures stood up, already repairing themselves. Nicolas Bol made a mental note to use Darksteel in the next batch. Indestructibility was so much better than  simple self repairing.
> 
> The sphinx was not fooled by the movements. Built to combat lightning quick fliers, the constructs were slow in comparison. It lashed out, smashing the chainsaw things as they came close to it.
> 
> ...



Armstrong simply cracked his neck at the arrival of this new challenger. His body burning with enough energy to render the earlier slowing spell irrelevant, Armstrong charged beneath the Golem, lifting it up by its short leg.

He then began to smash the incoming automatons with it as effortlessly as if he were swinging around a baseball bat.

"Hey, Fido! Need a hand?!"

He twisted the construct around, and hurled it at the Sphinx with enough force that the friction caused the air around it to ignite.

LQ-84i began to pick itself up from where it had been smacked aside with a low whine.

<_Location unknown, activating emergency beacon_>

The Metal Gear RAYs and Dozen Rocket Geckos had been brought in alongside the Armstrong and the rest when the plane had shifted to the Iron Tower. 

The RAYs Plasma Cannons had finished charging, they opened fire on the mages and artifacts that had been naive enough to join the battle, threatening to wipe them from existence, as their lightning infused breath swept forth.

"Hey, Nicky! Come over here and fight me like a man! Aren't we both a little too old to be playing with toys?!"


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong simply cracked his neck at the arrival of this new challenger. His body burning with enough energy to render the earlier slowing spell irrelevant, Armstrong charged beneath the Golem, lifting it up by its short leg.
> 
> He then began to smash the incoming automatons with it as effortlessly as if he were swinging around a baseball bat.
> 
> ...



The Iron Tower opened. there was not enough space of the colossus, for it towered over the Iron Tower as a man would tower over a flower. The Blightsteel Colossus brought its foot down onto the Metal Gears.

The mages dived out of the way of the shot while the artifacts jumped in front of the shots, protecting the mages. The one or two constructed from Darksteel simply shrugged off the plasma and continued to move forward. The mages cast their spells. Some shot basic fireballs, while other used magic that sent their targets to another plane. Their spells were targeted at the Metal Gears and Geckos.

Tezzeret threw off his cloak, revealing the etherium arm and armor. He charged at Armstrong, a sword suddenly appearing in his hand. Magic radiated from the blade.


----------



## TehChron (May 17, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The Iron Tower opened. there was not enough space of the colossus, for it towered over the Iron Tower as a man would tower over a flower. The Blightsteel Colossus brought its foot down onto the Metal Gears.
> 
> The mages dived out of the way of the shot while the artifacts jumped in front of the shots, protecting the mages. The one or two constructed from Darksteel simply shrugged off the plasma and continued to move forward. The mages cast their spells. Some shot basic fireballs, while other used magic that sent their targets to another plane. Their spells were targeted at the Metal Gears and Geckos.
> 
> Tezzeret threw off his cloak, revealing the etherium arm and armor. He charged at Armstrong, a sword suddenly appearing in his hand. Magic radiated from the blade.



_Signal received. 

Beginning interception._

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph-T9l5YmRA[/YOUTUBE]

A cloaked figure stepped into view, his hand resting on the hilt of the sword hanging loosely at his side.

Several streaks flashed across the courtyard. Tears to heaven opened, burning the Iron Tower itself, and others appeared beneath the ground, causing those constructs affected by gravity to fall into Heaven to be judged by God and his Angels. Crackles of red energy howled, eating into the spells that had been fired. And cuts rang across the leg of the Blightsteel Colossus, as it came apart.

In the case of the latter, when one is dealing with the indestructible, the best way to attack is to _never deal any damage in the first place_.

The Geckos and RAYs recommenced their bombardment of the enemy mages.

Armstrong's arm turned pitch black, as he caught Tezzeret's conjured blade.

"You people really need to learn some new tricks."

He flexed his grip, red energy coursed through the blue, cracking, and then shattering it.

"You got enough knives there, Nicky boy?!"


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

Andyman said:


> "Well before this I dreamed the dream in time gone when hope was high and life was worth living." Dexter replied just making some shit up from a song he heard.
> 
> He wasn't much one for revealing things about himself or his past life. It was bad for business in his mind.
> 
> ...



As they continued to walk, Jimmy responded "Oh, you are rather a strange person", Jimmy then glances over at Berserker. Another servant he thought, same as Lancer. He then speaks to Berserker

"How does it go" he says while smiling. They were in the city by this time. Lancer had been keeping a watchful eye out for any hidden dangers. His lance was radiating light. Jimmy then glances over at the shadow that had been following them. Maybe this group won't be such a bad thing after all he thought as he continued towards his destination


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Yoshikage was on the hunt.

It seems like his cravings were more intense now, one victim used to satisfy him, but now he needed 5... 6... 7...  The number kept rising.

"Such a bother..."

He stopped.

Yoshikage felt a disturbance.

Something was... Wrong.  A feeling coming from the church across town.

"Better avoid it, then..."

And into the night he went, searching for his next victim.


----------



## Crimson King (May 17, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Signal received.
> 
> Beginning interception._
> 
> ...



Darksteel had a special property. It was unique to it alone and could not be found on any other material. Before forging, Darksteel was malleable and could be shaped into any form. Once set however, it became completely indestructible. To describe it in a mages term, its origin to the world became completely set. No amount of force could cause Darksteel to shatter. The only way that Darksteel could be dealt with was to remove it from the plane entirely.

The energy coursed through the Blightsteel Colossus, dancing around it but otherwise doing no harm.

The mages took cover behind walls and began firing back spells and summoning beasts to do battle. Other mages took to countering the spells and attacks unleashed by the enemy.
 Some countered the spells and attacks, others used spells that sent the attackers back to another realm.

The blade shattered, which was what Tezzeret was hoping for. The light show around the blade was just that, a light show. The blade was just an ordinary sword. The runes on it were not ordinary. This was Elbrus, the Binding Blade. Long ago, it was used in a ritual to seal a great demon of immense power. Naturally, Tezzeret had bound the demon's will to him as soon as he discovered the blade. As the blade shattered, the enchantments on the runes were undone, and Withengar was unbound.



As soon as the great demon appeared, a coat of black plate armored shimmered into view around it. It turned its fiery gaze onto Armstrong, before bringing its armored fist down onto him.


----------



## Ice (May 17, 2013)

Nero looked over the dead body lying in front of him. Apparently there was another vampire on the loose. And this one was dangerous, already killing 5-6 people at least. Sigh, what did he do to deserve this shit. It wasn't his job but it sure as hell would weigh on his conscience if he just let the killer on the loose.

"Well Saber, I know what we're doing tonight.", smirking to himself.

"And that would be...?"

"I'm feeling a little peckish for a delicacy tonight. Something like...a huge bat."


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Yoshikage felt a strange presence close by.

It was... Large.

Larger than he could deal with on his own.

"Shit..."

He focused, using his heightened senses to figure out more from the lump of power.

It seemed there were two.

The large one, and hiding in it's shadow a much smaller one.

A human.

Kira licked his lips.  He could feel a great vitality from the man, but it would be entirely too dangerous for him to go after the man now.

_I should focus on getting out here for now.  Even if I must go hungry tonight._ 

He headed towards Aaron's apartment, hoping that basta-

Cut off again, Yoshikage lost his train of thought.

_Maybe he can help me out with this one._


----------



## Andyman (May 17, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> As they continued to walk, Jimmy responded "Oh, you are rather a strange person", Jimmy then glances over at Berserker. Another servant he thought, same as Lancer. He then speaks to Berserker
> 
> "How does it go" he says while smiling. They were in the city by this time. Lancer had been keeping a watchful eye out for any hidden dangers. His lance was radiating light. Jimmy then glances over at the shadow that had been following them. Maybe this group won't be such a bad thing after all he thought as he continued towards his destination



"It goes well!" Berserker shouted cheerfully as he came out of spirit form. "I'm just eager to break the skull of my enemies!" He shouted again.

He then realized what he said. "Whoops that I didn't mean that! Well wait I sort of did! I don't know!" 

Dexter rolled his eyes and looked at Berserker. "I'm seriously considering trying to get you back into your right mind but for now go back in spirit form." Dexter said with a yawn. Dexter wondered how the real ????? would react to how he'd been acting with the ME in effecting his mind.

"You give me a headache." The master said to Berserker. It was a lie of course now as Dexter couldn't feel pain.


----------



## Byrd (May 17, 2013)

Andyman said:


> "It goes well!" Berserker shouted cheerfully as he came out of spirit form. "I'm just eager to break the skull of my enemies!" He shouted again.
> 
> He then realized what he said. "Whoops that I didn't mean that! Well wait I sort of did! I don't know!"
> 
> ...



Jimmy lets out a Huge Laugh as they finally approach the church. _"Well here we are guys" _Jimmy said with excitement. He then looks up to see Lancer on top of the church standing guard. Jimmy also looks around to make sure he wasn't followed. He and the rest of the group walks up the stairs and knocks on the door.

"Priest are you there... Hello"


----------



## Ice (May 17, 2013)

Both Nero and Saber could sense the fleeing vampire. "Hey Saber. Mind doing me a favour?"

"And that would be....?"

"Kill bathead over there and bring his body back here."

"Not a problem Master.", Saber replied. With a leap, he easily jumped into the roofs, his speed surpassing the fleeing vampire, he would soon catch up.


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Kira felt a wave of smug passing over him, reaching him before the speeding servant, who was in drawing closer and closer to Kira with every passing second.

"No choice then..."

Kira turned, with Killer Queen called out.

"Sheer Heart Attack!"

A small tank came from Killer Queen's left hand, heading for the nearest enemy.  Aaron had somehow "modified" this ability to no longer hunt the nearest heat source, but designated targets.

Kira sent it after the source of the smugness currently suffocating his own.

"Hopefully this'll distract that large one..."

He turned and began moving forward again, Aaron's apartment wasn't far now.


----------



## Ice (May 17, 2013)

Shaking his head, Nero pointed Ebony at the incoming attack. His origin bullet flew out of the barrel, nullifying all momentum it had and dispersing it. "Pathetic.", he said. 

Saber saw the attack aimed at his Master. A dishonourable opponent then. Then there was no need to pull punches. He burst at full speed towards the vampire, leaping over it and landed in front of him. He unsheathed his sword. There would be no mercy.


----------



## manidk (May 17, 2013)

Kira's left hand began bleeding.

_-bzzt-_

"Why -bzzt- can't these -bzzt- bastards leave me alone!?"

He focused his vision on the large man in front of him.

"Space Ripper Stingy Eyes!!!"

At the same time, Killer Queen's right hand began to swing at the gut of the man in front of him.


----------



## Ice (May 18, 2013)

Saber's defence blocked the strange eye attack that was launched at him. His armour ignored the attack totally. His left hand swung forward, grabbing the vampire's attacking hand. His sword was lifted to the vamp's neck. "Surrender or die.", he said.


----------



## TehChron (May 18, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Darksteel had a special property. It was unique to it alone and could not be found on any other material. Before forging, Darksteel was malleable and could be shaped into any form. Once set however, it became completely indestructible. To describe it in a mages term, its origin to the world became completely set. No amount of force could cause Darksteel to shatter. The only way that Darksteel could be dealt with was to remove it from the plane entirely.
> 
> The energy coursed through the Blightsteel Colossus, dancing around it but otherwise doing no harm.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO6NSc0MO5U&list=PLE2A3720B543FA08D[/YOUTUBE]

Armstrong smiled, he hadn't had this much fun in an absurdly long time. All that time wasted in a stuffy office, dealing with spineless politicians and bureaucrats, when he should have been out there, making a difference with his bare hands.

How much _better_ everything was, when he let loose.

He stretched out his hand as the demons armor-clad fist swung down, and he vaulted over it, energy racing around his body, and lancing into the metal surrounding the demon Withengar.

Armstrong landed on the demon's arm, a red aura exploding around him. Tezzeret had been far too arrogant, he had simply stood back as his demon minion attempted to bar the Senator's path. At a speed far surpassing anything else on the battlefield, Armstrong launched himself at the Artificer.

"I'm gettin' real tired of your shit, Nick!"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvTCklQ-isI&list=PLE4E4005C2A9725BC[/YOUTUBE]

<_Automatic Repairs complete, combat systems restored. Acquiring targets. _> 

LQ-84i stood up from where it had been lying, damaged, after its head on strike from the Sphinx. It turned towards where the automatons and mages stood, attempting to interfere with the fight. They were not nearly at the level of Tezzeret's more powerful summons. And their spells had no chance of tagging the android with their speed.

<_Targets acquired_>

Sumeragi stood silent for a moment, in shock that in spite of cutting their lines accurately, the Darksteel resisted his cuts.

It was time to switch tactics.

Acting quickly, as the AI guided Gears began to try and avoid the Colossuses stomp, Sumeragi squared his legs into an Iaido stance. Two flames lanced force, sweeping the air above the RAYs and Gecko's. The cuts had been fast enough to warp the air around them into plasma as an aftereffect, and the Colossus found it's foot stopped at the point where the flames intersected at an angle.

It could not move it's foot downward any further. Space itself had been cut by Sumeragi's blade. The pointed angle at which the cuts intersected began to dig into the Colossus. Indestructible or not, the automaton could not force it's way through space with brute force, however formidable the strength it could bring to bear.

Evasive maneuvers complete, the Gears renewed their assault on the mages and automatons anew, as Sumeragi renewed his interceptions of the dangerous magic being flung towards them.

The red energy that howled through the air struck down all attacks without exception, the tears to Heaven dragged down the automatons and summons that proved indestructible, as the future Blade Wolf hunted down his prey.

The forces battling before the Iron Tower appeared to be on equal ground against one another.

However, in a distant land, worlds away, in a dark and mad underground cavern. Something began to stir, awakened by the immense magic being tossed around so close to an extension of itself.


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Aaron had already begun stuffing his face, he took a moment out of shoving food indiscriminately into his mouth to form words in Rider's direction, "Just enjoy it, Rider, the foods good. Quit being such a stubborn asshole. Not everyone's out to kill yo-"
> 
> A sharp report echoes throughout the room, as Rider simply slapped the back of Aaron's head. The force of a serious hit from a Servant was not light, and Aaron's face impacted into the table with a dull thud.
> 
> ...



Rashen smiled, and Archer looked as servant attacked master even if it was in a not so serious manner. 
"Rider..." Archer began before Avy raised a finger to silence him.

Rashen grabbed a slice of pizza. "Did you know Egyptians invented Pizza, before the Romans stole it." He said taking a bite down on the garnished flatbread. 

"So." Rashen began. "I've been talking to my ancestors and my descendants while you were upstairs. Ramesses told me before of one who would come from our bloodline and do great things, of course I assumed it was me, the strongest mage in the bloodline next to Ramesses himself, but Aenys seems to think it is you." Rashen said taking another bite. 

"I am not one to throw out possibilities, so I will ask you what do you think?" He asked directed at Avy. 

"Erm, well despite how arrogant it sounds, I do believe I have been sent for better things. Like in my soul." Avy responded.

Rashen stopped as if he was listening to someone else, but all that was next to him was a flickering candle.

"Tell me boy, how did you become a Shabti?"

"A what?"

"A faux body with a soul inhabiting it." 

"Oh, that." Avy went quite for a while. "I died fighting Moses, 5 years ago. I don't know if it was holy power nor demonic in origin but I was given this body as payment or punishment for my deed."

"Moses you say? Could it be?"

"Could what be?" Avy asked confused.

"I had heard that heroes and warriors from the past had been brought back to fight, but the fact that you died against Moses and came back leads to the interesting possibility of Origin."

"Origin?" Avy asked.

"Long ago, Ramesses and Moses were brothers, and then enemies. Their both had the Origin 'burn' not in the common sense of burning, but their personality and even their magecraft formed from this. The burning bush, the spirals of fire Moses summoned, the power of Ra so strong in Ramesses, but the origin burn in order to be used to its full potential needs to be close to its brother. Fire will grow stronger when more fire is placed next to it, but it will also try and take it over, but that means it will never truly die as long as it lives within the other. That is part of the origin. When fighting against someone with the origin you will be stronger, more power as you feed of them, but none of you can truly kill the other that is the bond of brothers, one dies and he is absorbed into the soul of the other waiting to be freed again."

Avy took all this in. "Wait so I have this origin and that's what allowed me to fight Moses, kill him and be reborn?"

"Yes, you will be attracted to yet pit against the origin. Fight fire with fire." 

"Uriel..." Avy said quietly. 

"What?" Rashen asked.

"Uriel, a priest of the Lord and blood of Moses. I stole his artifact, and he came here looking for it. He had magic circuits and he wanted me to pay for my crime."

Rashen nodded and looked at the candle once more. 
"And do you have powers of the one they call The Lord?"

"Yes, yes I do, for that is the reason I can even wield Uriel's weapon."

"Fire is the power of destruction and life, burn away purity and taint depending on how the user wields his inner fire. That is the origin, to have a soul like fire that can twist and turn and be one fire, attracted to powered up and yet fight against its brother flame. That is what it means to burn, forcing your fire, your power over anothers will."

Avy was still abit confused, and why was Rashen listening to a candle.
"Ok."

"In order to test you, I must first ask your permission, I will take you through the underworld and test your resolve, if you cannot at least deal what what I had to deal with as a boy of scant years then you will not inherit my blessing." Rashen answered.

"So do you and Aenys have an origin?" Avy asked.

It was then Aenys piped up. "The only people known or suspected to have the duality based origin of Burn are, Moses, Ramesses, Uriel, you and my father. No one else was blessed with it. For 80 years until Uriel was born my father held it alone."

"Wait a minute, Uriel is about 40, so that would make you about 120."

Rashen smiled. "118 actually. So do you accept my test, you may bring your friends, but I understand if they wish to leave it to you alone. But be warned the more friends you have the more intense the battle and tests."


----------



## Ice (May 18, 2013)

Nero called out to Saber, "Saber, leave batman over there alone. I have no idea why, but I'm feeling a great urge to head back to the town hall. I have a feeling something interesting may happen."

Saber sheathed his sword back. "You are lucky today hellspawn. Next time I will not go so easy." Without any more words, he leaped back towards Nero's position, both of them sprinting back into the direction of the hall.
-
Nero kicked open the door leading to the basement inside the hall. "A party without me? Now that just stings."


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2013)

Rashen looked up.
"It seems a champion for you has arrived. Adventure Tohsaka, you are quite the epic aren't you."

Looking toward's Nero. "So are you willing to join in as a champion? Or are you just here to watch?"


----------



## Ice (May 18, 2013)

Nero planted himself onto a nearby chair. "Well that's a pretty stupid question. Who would watch a movie when you can experience it in full 3D? Let's do this."


----------



## TehChron (May 18, 2013)

Rider nodded in affirmation, "I agree for the both of us." He gestured to where Aaron lay, not stirring from his position of lying face first on the table.


----------



## Crimson King (May 18, 2013)

TehChron said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QO6NSc0MO5U&list=PLE2A3720B543FA08D[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Armstrong smiled, he hadn't had this much fun in an absurdly long time. All that time wasted in a stuffy office, dealing with spineless politicians and bureaucrats, when he should have been out there, making a difference with his bare hands.
> 
> ...



Tezzeret raised his Etherium arm, aiming it at Armstrong. Tezzeret did not like fighting with his own power. He could be doing something else while others fought. He could be building new masterpieces, he could be putting more plots into motion. But it seems this Armstrong was hellbent on him fighting, which left Tezzeret no choice. Still rather than using brute force, Tezzeret had otehr plans. Lets see this brute survive the blind eternities. A blinding flash of light launched itself from Tezzeret's palm at Armstrong.

The mages that were not battling quickly began casting counterspells to dispel the cut in space. One mage cast a quick spell that materialzed a mask on the Colossus' head. It was a powerful artifact that warded off any harmful spells that targeted the wearer. 



The battle did not go unwatched. In another plane, on another world, an ancient evil watched the battle with amusement. It wondered why such fools would interfere with his plans. He didn't care though. Tezzeret should be more than capable of dealing with this. If not, he could deal with it. After all, there was always a greater power.


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2013)

Rashen looked at Rider. "Very well, but be warned we are going to a place of the dead, you will have no power, lest the spirits aim to take you back. This is a fight for Aventr? and his human champions."

Rashen ran he hand over the candle next to him, and held the fire in his hand. "First from chaos!" And then he blew it and the flames covered the whole room. When it died down they were somewhere astral, it looked like earth but it was clearly not. 

"Welcome to one of the rooms of the underworld. And now let it burn." He said that softly, two of his clay shabti's started to jerk and fire straight from Rashen's aura flew into them. Breathing life into clay, turning earth into flesh. 

When the morphing had finished too men stood next to him, one with Red hair and a heavily chiseled torso, he looked deadly, the other looked slightly older, his brown hair showing signs of white as did his beard, he was dressed in a woolen shawl and held a staff in one hand.

Helicopter Kick 

Avy was standing next to Nero and Aaron, Archer, Aenys nor anyone was anywhere to be seen. He closed his eyes and tried to sense Aenys flames, but with Rashen and those two it felt like trying to find a matchstick next to 3 suns. But eventually he found it and looked up towards where the sun would have been if this was earth, and sat upto a heavenly sun boat, Aenys, Archer, Saber and Rider, with the feast buffet still next to them. 

"..."


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

Jimmy continued to knock on the Church's door.

"Hey Priest are you there"?

There was no answer.... He thought about giving a few minutes to wait as he just now finish his cigarette. "This is rather Strange" he said. He then takes a sit on the floor to give time for the priest to answer the door. What could possibly be going on?

Lancer was very alert as he could tell something was in the mist... He gripped his Lance even tighter.


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2013)

Michael appeared at the door and looked at Jimmy and then at Lancer with a judging look.

"I wouldn't suggest you go in there."


----------



## manidk (May 18, 2013)

Axel Almer said:


> Nero called out to Saber, "Saber, leave batman over there alone. I have no idea why, but I'm feeling a great urge to head back to the town hall. I have a feeling something interesting may happen."
> 
> Saber sheathed his sword back. "You are lucky today hellspawn. Next time I will not go so easy." Without any more words, he leaped back towards Nero's position, both of them sprinting back into the direction of the hall.



Yoshikage dropped to the ground.  

This was good fortune, good fortune indeed.

He had been planning to atomize the large man after he grabbed Killer Queen's arm... But that would've ruined another plan he had going.

"Better head back for now... Maybe I can find one more feast along the way..."


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael appeared at the door and looked at Jimmy and then at Lancer with a judging look.
> 
> "I wouldn't suggest you go in there."



Lancer jumps down and points his Lance at Michael

"What are you doing here" he said with a threaten tone. Jimmy was quite puzzled on what was going on. He didn't know this was the priest that Lancer once met in Combat 

"Lancer, calm down" Jimmy says with his puzzled look. He really didn't have a clue what was going on.


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2013)

Michael straightened his back. "It seems I am the only priest here. If you came to join in with that unholy battle, I would not be surprised." Michael turned up his nose.


----------



## Byrd (May 18, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael straightened his back. "It seems I am the only priest here. If you came to join in with that unholy battle, I would not be surprised." Michael turned up his nose.



Jimmy responded by saying "No I came to ask a favour, Do you know how many servants are still in this War?"

Jimmy then turns to the vampire that has been travelling with them.

Lancer was still on guard... wary of anything this priest might try to pull.


----------



## Serp (May 18, 2013)

Michael was about to answer Jimmy when he saw the Vampire they had been travelling with.

"You dare bring that monster here!" Michael said pointing his finger at the vampire.


----------



## Asune (May 19, 2013)

The vampire didn't flinch
Neither gave a response
"Her" eyes were empty...


----------



## TehChron (May 19, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Tezzeret raised his Etherium arm, aiming it at Armstrong. Tezzeret did not like fighting with his own power. He could be doing something else while others fought. He could be building new masterpieces, he could be putting more plots into motion. But it seems this Armstrong was hellbent on him fighting, which left Tezzeret no choice. Still rather than using brute force, Tezzeret had otehr plans. Lets see this brute survive the blind eternities. A blinding flash of light launched itself from Tezzeret's palm at Armstrong.
> 
> The mages that were not battling quickly began casting counterspells to dispel the cut in space. One mage cast a quick spell that materialzed a mask on the Colossus' head. It was a powerful artifact that warded off any harmful spells that targeted the wearer.
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHoBpRlMsbw[/YOUTUBE]


Armstrong swung his arm back, a lash of red lightning connected to Withengar and the black metallic plate he was wearing.

He smirked. And swung his arm back, Withengar was lifted up off the ground with the power of absurd magnetism, and was hurled straight into the path of light which Tezzeret had launched at him.

The Artificer's attack dealt with, Armstrong landed in front of him.

"Come on, Nick! Let's get this over with!"

His body turned black, and he reached out to grab Tezzeret.


Sumeragi was quickly realizing that even with the UG's slowly taking apart the battle lines of the Iron Tower, if he didn't interrupt the support those mages were giving the Blightsteel Colossus, then the situation would turn around very, very quickly.

He unsheathed his sword, and held it aloft, focusing his internal ki into it. Shaping it, kneading it, into a form to suit this situation. The blade began howling as if it were producing a mad wind. The frequency had been set. The shot loaded. He swung the sword behind him, abandoning subtlety for range and speed.

"GALE CRY CUTTER!!!!!"

The red energy raced through the air in a massive arc, tearing into magical and mundane weapon alike. The missiles and beams of the UGs were unaffected by it's passing, but where it hit any form of magic, the spell itself was disrupted, and the energy it consisted of began eating into itself in disharmony, before abruptly self-destructing, canceling itself out.

Gale cry cutter was a technique which introduced a rudimentary energy which had a frequency set to disrupt the flow of prana/mana which any form of magic consisted of. This disruption would cause the carefully crafted spell to collapse, and the energies powering it would eventually turn on one another, canceling out the spell, or destroying the mystical properties of an object.

LQ-84i broke into the lines of the mages, as they were being assailed by the bombardments from both the swordsman and the UG's, it easily danced through the inferior automatons and spells in the area, targeting the mages with it's superheated knives and chainsaw, cutting them to ribbons.

The automatons and summons brought to bear in this battleline were incomparably weaker to those brought forth by Tezzeret. Between LQ-84i and the supporting fire coming from the Gears and Sumeragi, they would be wiped out swiftly barring a change in circumstances.

In another world, the ruins of a once quaint suburb in California stood eerily against the light of the setting sun. Inhuman figures shambled through the wreckage and burned out husks of the buildings that once had comprised Snowsfield.

Craters covered the near entirety of the surrounding area. The earth had been churned up. If one had cared to look, in four directions, massive holes had been opened up in the surrounding terrain. 

These had been effective in eliminating the intentions of those now harbored here. But...It had not eliminated them.

In the forest in the outskirts of the city, lay a certain cave. One of many. But unlike the others that littered the landscape, this one opened up into a vast cavern.

A large shape stood tall, even wrapped in shadow and the horror which surrounded it.



Masses of men that were not men, and faceless horrors which words could not describe, shambled in the darkness drowning that cave. A dull light glimmered from within that scene. A Crimson light glowed on the right hand of someone present before the Iron Tower.

The Player was active once again.


----------



## Crimson King (May 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHoBpRlMsbw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Armstrong swung his arm back, a lash of red lightning connected to Withengar and the black metallic plate he was wearing.
> ...



The light show impacted the Demon and vanished. It was once again that, a simple light show. Tezzeret didn't use offensive spells like that. He was no chaotic pyromancer. No, he was a planner and an artificer. The plan he aimed for turned out a bit different, but he achieved the result he wanted. Armstong grabbed him. Specifically, Tezzeret let Armstrong grab a part of his Etherium arm. The moment that happened, Tezzeret simply planeswalked, taking Armstrong with him.

This was no trip to another world though. This was instead a jump into the , the pure chaos in between the multiverses. This is where pure mana flowed and temporal energy ripped space apart. Only those with the SPark and those with godlike powers could survive. But just to make sure Armstrong will die here, Tezzeret took them to a specific place. The part of the armor Armstrong was grabbing detatched, sending Armstrong flying off of Tezzeret. As soon as the two lost physical contact, Tezzeret planeswalked away.

Armstrong was not alone however. Surrounding Armstrong were the nightmares of Gods.




The Eldrazi.

-=======================

The mages saw the attack coming. twenty of them cast a spell directed at the caster. This was no simple counter spell though. This was a spell that usurped whatever the man was casting, turning it back on himself.


----------



## TehChron (May 19, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The light show impacted the Demon and vanished. It was once again that, a simple light show. Tezzeret didn't use offensive spells like that. He was no chaotic pyromancer. No, he was a planner and an artificer. The plan he aimed for turned out a bit different, but he achieved the result he wanted. Armstong grabbed him. Specifically, Tezzeret let Armstrong grab a part of his Etherium arm. The moment that happened, Tezzeret simply planeswalked, taking Armstrong with him.
> 
> This was no trip to another world though. This was instead a jump into the , the pure chaos in between the multiverses. This is where pure mana flowed and temporal energy ripped space apart. Only those with the SPark and those with godlike powers could survive. But just to make sure Armstrong will die here, Tezzeret took them to a specific place. The part of the armor Armstrong was grabbing detatched, sending Armstrong flying off of Tezzeret. As soon as the two lost physical contact, Tezzeret planeswalked away.
> 
> ...



Armstrong turned to where Tezzeret had vanished.

"The spineless little shit..."

Five red emblems blazed into life on his right hand.

"I don't have time for this. Come on out, Servant! You damn well better be useful!"

A mark vanished, and a flash of light illuminated the plane. A figure clad in golden armor appeared, if only for a short while.

"Answer me! Are you my Master?"

​
Summoned from the Fake Grail, by the authority of the Master known as the Player, Gilgamesh lacked the memories of the Archer class of the 4th War in Fuyuki.

"You and I don't have much time, goldie. These bastards are pretty tough. Gimme a hand."

The King of heroes glared at Armstrong, "Who do you think you are to give orders to the King?! Mongrel!"

Bizarrely, Armstrong was surviving unharmed in the powerful energies of the Blind Eternities, and without his nanomachines hardening his body. Something was strange.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sumeragi just moved out of the way of the spell. Gale Cry Cutter was no magical attack. It was a simple wavelength of energy. 

He prepared to step forward and end the fight directly with his blade, now that the Artificer had departed that plane for the moment. All while still constantly intercepting the incoming magical attacks with Iaido propelled techniques of his own.


----------



## TehChron (May 19, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Rashen looked at Rider. "Very well, but be warned we are going to a place of the dead, you will have no power, lest the spirits aim to take you back. This is a fight for Aventr? and his human champions."
> 
> Rashen ran he hand over the candle next to him, and held the fire in his hand. "First from chaos!" And then he blew it and the flames covered the whole room. When it died down they were somewhere astral, it looked like earth but it was clearly not.
> 
> ...



Aaron groggily woke up from where he had been splayed out on the ground.

He had no idea where he was, or what was going on. But he saw Avy and the Master of Saber facing off against the guy that prepared dinner and two others.

One was a scruffy looking middle aged fellow. And the other was...

Aaron's eyes narrowed.

"You, the redhead."

A hatchet appeared in Aaron's right hand, as he raised it to point at the man.

"No one outswags me. I'll kill you where you stand."

Wind gathers at Aaron's back. "Prepare yourself."

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ph-T9l5YmRA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2013)

Rameses smiled as the little man commented on his swag. 
"Very well, let us do battle champion of Adventure!" 
Rameses opened his hands and waves of fire rolled off him. This was Rameses in his youth, when Moses was still his brother, when he still had fun. Not as powerful as he would later become, although that was still in him, he was summoned to his peak physical form. And then he was off, with a blast of dust and a cloud of black sand, he was weaving through the ground, beneath the surface, almost as if the ground was aiding him, towards Aaron hoping to appear directly behind him.

Rashen looked at Avy and smiled. "Prove to me dear nephew, does the eternal fire burn within your heart as it does with the hearts of heroes!" Rashen said and summoned fire to his hands. Avy knew trying to fight him with fire was pointless, it would be like bringing a match to a solar flare, so he found with the only thing he knew how, something he didn't even spend that much time learning.

Avy jumped up lunged towards Rashen, who put up a barrier of flame. Avy was strong enough to find the weak point and bore through it, as his hand made it through the hole, he dumped a few magic gemstones from his hand and allowed them to fall towards Rashen. 

They started to explode with Mana and Rashen's hold on the shield weakened and Avy managed to get all the way through. He Landed ontop of his uncle, but Rashen began to laugh, as Avy began to smulder, and smoke. He jumped back confused and patting himself down.

"Child, I have mastered all four sides of the egpytian power square, the black earth of bounty, the red sand of death, the gold fire of order and the only fire that can burn you! The red flames of chaos!" 

This was going to be a tricky one. Archer was watching intently, he himself had had to fight a king he had once followed, he knew the gap in power was more than about strength it was about strength of mind.

The last man summoned, simply just looked at Nero, waiting for him to do something.


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2013)

Asune said:


> The vampire didn't flinch
> Neither gave a response
> "Her" eyes were empty...



Michael looked into the eyes of the vampire, he didn't flinch either.
"Constantine, why do you have such an unholy beast in your company!" Michael asked through strained teeth.

This city was a clusterfuck, everything was going wrong people who claimed to be on the side of God allying with beasts. He didn't understand why everything was turning to shit.


----------



## Byrd (May 19, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael was about to answer Jimmy when he saw the Vampire they had been travelling with.
> 
> "You dare bring that monster here!" Michael said pointing his finger at the vampire.



Jimmy glared at the Priest...

"She is with me and she hasn't committed a crime" he asked in response.

Jimmy was wary of the priest now that he seen the vampire. He was prepared for any type of offensive act the priest might take. 

"Why don't you leave her be" Jimmy ask with the utmost kindness.

Lancer still had his Lance pointed at the Priest. If the priest were to move, Lancer would strike fast and hard. The Priest was out-numbered so it would be foolish of him to attack.. Lancer thought


----------



## Andyman (May 19, 2013)

"Hey she ain't that ugly." Dexter said looking at Micheal and then at his vampire companion.

Dexter wasn't one to stand up for people and if he did you wouldn't really be able to tell. "I mean I'd hit it."


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2013)

"I will not have a beast made from unholy means within my church!" Michael said.

Looking at Lancer "Lower your weapon, you long dead emperor." Michael said smugly.

As he was speaking his shadow as moving around the ground.

"Who said she was ugly?" He said noticing Dedster.


----------



## Andyman (May 19, 2013)

"You called her a monster which in my mind equates to being ugly." Dexter said with a smile.

Berserker was of course was on guard. But he was keeping himself calm more then anything.

Dexter pointed at the vampire. "Just let her come in. For Christ sakes what's the worst thing she could do? Shit I'll probably end up causing more destruction at a church then her." 

Dexter was serious about that. Places he decided hang around tended to get destroyed.


----------



## Serp (May 19, 2013)

Michael sighed.
"Then I cannot allow any of you to enter the church, I am sorry." He said softly before turning to leave.

He would be damned before he let this rag tag bunch of bastards into the church when one of them explicitly said he would cause more damage than the Vampire.

Michael turned to look at Berserker, "You have the glow, I would allow you." And pointing to Jimmy. "And you in, if you so please."


----------



## Asune (May 19, 2013)

The figure of the 19th didn't move a bit..
By itself wasn't wanting to enter into the church
Hence it just stood there motionless, waiting.


----------



## Crimson King (May 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Armstrong turned to where Tezzeret had vanished.
> 
> "The spineless little shit..."
> 
> ...



Tezzeret planeswalked back to his Iron Tower. Now that Armstrong was out of the way, he could start going on the offensive. It was time to start ending this fight. Gathering up energy, he called upon the bane of machines. Tearing a hole to Mirrodin before it was scarred by Phyrexia, Tezzeret used his incredible will to bind a legendary construct to him. In a flash of light, it appeared. Standing on four spider-like legs and covered in Etherium was Memnarch, the wizard that almost took over all of Mirrodin.

Memnarch held two unique abilities, that he had perfected during his centuries of building Mirrodin. One was a spell that transformed flesh to steel. Since the entire enemy force was composed of machines and cyborgs, thsi ability was next to useless. It was his other ability that made Memnarch the terror that he was. The insane wizard held the power to completely take control of any machine or artifact he saw. This time, there was no planeswalker to throw him into a planet's core. And so, Memnarch in his madness, began taking over the enemy's forces, dominating their program and rewriting it with his own will. One by one, the machines turned on their master.

The great demon charged at Sumeragi, intending to flatten him with its gauntleted fists. The Darksteel plate armor it wore deflected any attacks directed at it.


Ruler appeared next to Sumeragi, Ji in hand.

"I suggest you retreat. The artificer's actions have caused a threat to the grail. This will be my task to deal with. I also don't think you'd like getting brainwashed by that thing."

===================================

The Eldrazi looked at the tiny figures below them. They could feel mana pulse from the figure in gold. He could serve as a snack for the Eldrazi. Even though the King of Heroes was worth over a hundred thousand souls, even he was insignificant next to what the Eldrazi regularly ate. Entire worlds were sucked dry just to sate their hunger for mana. One of the Eldrazi launched itself at the King of Heroes, intending to devour him whole.


----------



## TehChron (May 19, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Tezzeret planeswalked back to his Iron Tower. Now that Armstrong was out of the way, he could start going on the offensive. It was time to start ending this fight. Gathering up energy, he called upon the bane of machines. Tearing a hole to Mirrodin before it was scarred by Phyrexia, Tezzeret used his incredible will to bind a legendary construct to him. In a flash of light, it appeared. Standing on four spider-like legs and covered in Etherium was Memnarch, the wizard that almost took over all of Mirrodin.
> 
> Memnarch held two unique abilities, that he had perfected during his centuries of building Mirrodin. One was a spell that transformed flesh to steel. Since the entire enemy force was composed of machines and cyborgs, thsi ability was next to useless. It was his other ability that made Memnarch the terror that he was. The insane wizard held the power to completely take control of any machine or artifact he saw. This time, there was no planeswalker to throw him into a planet's core. And so, Memnarch in his madness, began taking over the enemy's forces, dominating their program and rewriting it with his own will. One by one, the machines turned on their master.
> 
> ...



"...Brainwashed by what?" Sumeragi cast aside his cloak, revealing his face.



"I never possessed a need for those nanomachine toys in the first place."

Sumeragi raised the hilt of his sword, intercepting the punch from the demon. The impact causing the air behind him to blow back.

"If I can not cut your armor...Then I shall simply ignore it."

Sumeragi withdrew his sword from it's scabbard, and held the naked blade before him. Wind gathered around it.

"Kaibatsu Kage no Ryu: Moonless Light" He let out a slash, and a shockwave traveled forward, before abruptly vanishing in front of the DarkSteel Armor.

"In addition; Tendou Zangetsuha."

A white light erupted from within the armor. The slash had ignored the armor plating itself, and simply traveled to the target itself, before opening a tear into heaven _in the center of the demon's body._

"It's a shame that he turned those toys against me. No matter. It just means that there is no longer anything holding me back."

He nodded to Ruler.

"You have no need to worry. I will be far from useless in this fight."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Armstrong's hand reached out, still the pale flesh color of a Caucasian male.

"Hey, can't you tell we're talking here, asshole?"

He held the Eldrazi's appendage still. "What do you say, Goldie? The King gonna take having a punch thrown at him?"

Gilgamesh turned his head away, eyes closed. "Hmph." But when he opened them again, his red eyes burned with an extreme anger. "Very Well then, Mongrel. I shall lend you my assistance against this threat of yours."

Armstrong nodded, grinning, "Now that's more like it."

The air(?) around the King of Heroes rippled, and an uncountable number of blades and treasures poked out from them. Gilgamesh raised his arm.

"Filth! I shall have you vanish from my sight! Gate of Babylon!!!!"

An infinite rain of blades flew towards the Eldrazi, as Armstrong hurled the offending Eldrazi into the attacks path, shielding himself.

"NOW HURRY UP AND FUCK OFF!!!!!"


----------



## Crimson King (May 19, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "...Brainwashed by what?" Sumeragi cast aside his cloak, revealing his face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The demon sidestepped with surprising speed, the attack only grazing its arm. It was huge, but it was also agile. If it only relied on it size, it would have fallen prey to many other creatures long ago. This resulted in also the second attack missing. Instead, it hit one of the darksteel constructs behind it. The artifact creature vanished from view. 

Ruler darted into the battle, skewering creatures with the Ji, and cutting mages open with the straight sword. A horse looking creature ran at Ruler, intending to trample the Heroic Spirit. Ruler simply jumped onto its back, taking control of it as a steed and avoiding its attack. With the new steed, Ruler rode through the tanks, cutting apart  the enemies left and right. The spells that hit Ruler were nullified by the magic resistance of the Ruler class. The attacks that hit Ruler bounced off the armor protecting the Heroic Spirit.

While Sumeragi was distracted by the demon, the Blightsteel Colossus smashed its fist at him from behind.

Memnarch turned his gaze onto Sumeragi, readying a spell to turn the warrior into an artifact.

Tezzeret readied a spell, one that only he knew the effect.

----------------------------------------------

Emrakul looked at the rain of weapons. to the massive Eldrazi, they were like grains of sand against its shell. The Eldrazi's natural ability to ward off magic stopped the Noble Phantasms from activating their abilities, turning them into ordinary weapons raining on it.

The Eldrazi thrown took the hits, its armored skin tearing open. It was injured by the attack, but still alive. All the Eldrazi attacked now. Their powers infused their attacks with entropic energies that annihilated anything they touched. If it were destruction only, one could heal from but. Annihilation though, completely broke down the targets at atomic levels. Naturally, the Eldrazi were immune to their own attacks.


----------



## Asune (May 19, 2013)

The brunestud emerged as the Crimson Moon desperatedly created a new type of True Ancestors to contain part of itself. On it's attempt it used the mixture of a dead apostle and a true ancestor of the earth..

Altrouge Brunestud

Leading the faction of dead apostle, Brunestud was considered as something that must be eliminated by many noble families in contact with the church.
Gosforth, a noble family specialized in the creation of phenomena that stablished themselves in London, working with the church. They were slaughtered by the dead apostles in their opposition..

Only from them a woman remained.... yet she did not live, instead she just received the bite of Altrouge herself....

And after a long and painful process, it's existence was morphed into a different one. One to be of use for Brunestud

Yet she escaped, from the claws of Brunestud she escaped...
Her own self was something akin to a monster... an alien creature to this world. How ironic that it was born from the being that existed to preserve the earht... and also that alien poison within their bloods.
In other words, she was one out of many who contained part of the poison...
A Dead Apostle Ancestor...

After that it would dedicate her life to deny that body of her.....
She wanted to create what would be called the Panacea that cures all, something close to be a miracle, perhaps a sorcery itself, that was her intention.
She never succeded though, even after hundred of years...
On her attempts to restore her humanity she created a special wine, able to temporally mimic other kind of existence... Which she created in mass and used to disguise herself as a human, even in front of the eyes of the church....

That's how she reached The Giant's pit, hundred of years after.

Small fragments of history and memory that are common to dead apostle ancestors... Those are common within the 19th and the 22th
The small fragment that represent the mutation of the 22th... those are partially there.... part of them had been erased
Fragments that contain the life of the 22th before the battle against Altrouge.... No longer within her, that part of her memory is erased
But perhaps Nathalia still contains it with her... After all her consciousness still belong to her body.


----------



## TehChron (May 20, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> The demon sidestepped with surprising speed, the attack only grazing its arm. It was huge, but it was also agile. If it only relied on it size, it would have fallen prey to many other creatures long ago. This resulted in also the second attack missing. Instead, it hit one of the darksteel constructs behind it. The artifact creature vanished from view.
> 
> Ruler darted into the battle, skewering creatures with the Ji, and cutting mages open with the straight sword. A horse looking creature ran at Ruler, intending to trample the Heroic Spirit. Ruler simply jumped onto its back, taking control of it as a steed and avoiding its attack. With the new steed, Ruler rode through the tanks, cutting apart  the enemies left and right. The spells that hit Ruler were nullified by the magic resistance of the Ruler class. The attacks that hit Ruler bounced off the armor protecting the Heroic Spirit.
> 
> ...



"..." Sumeragi was annoyed at the survival of the armored demon, but the Blighsteel construct proved to be a more immediate concern. He stepped forward, avoid direct contact with the fist, and then leaped forward, riding the shockwave of the impact to shoot past Withengar as he dodged, towards Memnarch.

His Mystic Eyes of Creation revealed that Memnarch was not merely composed of it's own essence, but an amalgamation of several forces at work.  There was the self that composed the physical shell, an Ur-Golem. A force that granted it sentience, a mysterious orb that was composed of immense magical energies. Unbeknownst to Sumeragi, this orb was called the Mirari. And the final ingredient, was an aggressive virus that warped that sentience and was the source of it's madness. Some kind of mysterious oil substance.

These three objects had their lines of existence weave and intersect, and Sumeragi understood that the only way to end it's threat was to seperate it once more into it's composite parts.

From the air in front of Memnarch, Sumeragi placed his sword into it's scabbard. Etherium, while potent, held not even a fraction of the Darksteel of the Artificer's other constructs making.

"Kaibatsu Kage no Ryu: Eight Headed Demon Death!" Eight slashes were launched, matching up to the lines which fused the Mirari to the golem, utilizing the Multi-Dimensional Refraction Phenomenon to strike with eight blades at the same time to ensure a fatal strike.

Unlike with the Blightsteel Golem, the durability of something that could not be even remotely considered indestructible would not be able to protect the Lines of Creation.

Sumeragi was ready and expectant of the attacks from the others on the battlefield, his Eye of the Mind (False) was not so blind that he would not notice the re-emergence of a threat as big as Tezzeret onto the battlefield. He only hoped that Ruler would be safe as he rode on his charge through the forces of the Iron Tower, and for Armstrong's return to turn the battle back into their favor.

All that he could do, as a Sword-Saint, was swing his blade and cut down all evil before him.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Damn Monsters." Gilgamesh muttered in response to the Eldrazi merely shrugging off his assault. "Mongrel, the King will honor you with a once in a lifetime whim."

A chain shot out at Armstrong, wrapping around him, and dragging him back to the side of the King of Heroes. A bizarre sword that was not a sword appeared in the air behind Gilgamesh. It was if it were the sword that all swords would be later based on. The primordial blade which cleaved apart Heaven and Earth.

The Star of Creation, The Sword of Sundering, Ea.

​
"You Filth. How dare you defile my treasures with your disgusting magic! Let us see you attempt to disgrace the majesty of my greatest treasure!!!"

The Sword's cylinder shaped blade began turning at high speeds, sucking in the immense mana of the Blind Eternities, and compressing it into pure force added to the energies brought to bear by the King of Heroes trump card.

Gilgamesh drew the sword back, and pushed it forward towards the approaching Eldrazi.

"Now vanish!!! *ENUMA. ELISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*"

Space cracked. It shattered. What churned and tore towards the voracious space eaters was a pure force that sundered the very fabric of the universe with it's strength. It denied opposing rules and concepts, and was an attack that not even Gods would dare risk their lives to oppose.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



The Truth slammed into the approaching Eldrazi's. Senator Armstrong pulled out a cigar, lit it, and simply enjoyed the show while wearing the plane's biggest smirk on his face.


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2013)

Nero span his dual guns around his fingers. This was going to be fun. "Let's rock Moses."


----------



## Byrd (May 20, 2013)

Serperion Targaryen said:


> Michael sighed.
> "Then I cannot allow any of you to enter the church, I am sorry." He said softly before turning to leave.
> 
> He would be damned before he let this rag tag bunch of bastards into the church when one of them explicitly said he would cause more damage than the Vampire.
> ...



Jimmy motions to Lancer that he will enter and sees if Berserker wanted to accompany him.... Who knows what lay in the church so he would need some protection. Jimmy takes out another cigarette and lights it. He was being very cautious due to the recent events.


----------



## Crimson King (May 20, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "..." Sumeragi was annoyed at the survival of the armored demon, but the Blighsteel construct proved to be a more immediate concern. He stepped forward, avoid direct contact with the fist, and then leaped forward, riding the shockwave of the impact to shoot past Withengar as he dodged, towards Memnarch.
> 
> His Mystic Eyes of Creation revealed that Memnarch was not merely composed of it's own essence, but an amalgamation of several forces at work.  There was the self that composed the physical shell, an Ur-Golem. A force that granted it sentience, a mysterious orb that was composed of immense magical energies. Unbeknownst to Sumeragi, this orb was called the Mirari. And the final ingredient, was an aggressive virus that warped that sentience and was the source of it's madness. Some kind of mysterious oil substance.
> 
> ...



Memnarch saw the attack coming. Who wouldn't? The an was flying right towards the insane wizard. Memnarch acted quickly, performing two tasks. First, he gave the order for all the artifact creatures to jump in front of the attack, in an attempt to slow it. Next, Memnarch charged his mana, attempting to turn Sumeragi into an artifact. It didn't matter if the first first action did nothing. If Mmenarch could turn Sumeragi part artifact, Memnarch would have the victory.

Ruler cut through the forces of the Iron Tower. Being a Heroic Spirit and having magic resistance made Ruler almost invincible in battle. Mundane attacks did nothing. Magic was completely nullified. Only the Blightsteel Colossus and the demon posed a threat. They weren't the target though. Ruler ignored the two threats, riding straight for Tezzeret.

Tezzeret, seeing the attack coming, threw everything at Ruler. Creatures grabbed at Ruler, attempting to slow the Heroic Spirit down. The mages summoned up barriers to block Ruler's path. Magic resistance only stopped spells from affecting Ruler, but it didn't stop magic from affecting the area around the Heroic Spirit.

As Ruler came closer, Tezzeret cast a spell. This was no ordinary spell. It was one powered by every artifact in the Iron Tower. The spell was not designed for destruction, but to drain. It drained the life from everything around Ruler. While the magic resistance stopped the effect on Ruler, the mount decayed in a second. Its muscles shrivelled, its bones became brittle. The mount exploded in a cloud of dust as a hundred thousand years crashed into it. Ruler fell to the ground, now surrounded by hundreds of creatures.


======================================

There was one fatal flaw to the attack. This was the Blind Eternities. It was always in its primordial, chaotic state.  Using the Star of Creation meant nothing here, for its effect was what the Eldrazi experience every second in the raw chaos of mana and temporal energy. Tearing a hole here meant nothing, for it was always constantly being torn asunder and made new every since moment.

An Eldrazi opened its massive maw, eating the energy unleashed by Ea. To them everything was food.


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2013)

Moses smiled at Nero and pulled out his staff, and then he was gone, his speed far faster than someone of his age should be able to reach, as he was moving the air flickered and imposed over his form was a younger man, in Egyptian garb. He was more than just Moses, the Prophet of the Lord, he was Moses the prince of Egpyt and brother of Ramesses.

As Moses began to close the gap between him and Nero, he jumped back into the air giving him the higher postiton and he pointed his staff downwards towards Nero. And with it he summoned a plague of locust and flies to attack Nero. 

"Try that for size!" He said as the endless stream of incests errupted from the tip of his staff. Moses was young and arrogant here, he may have all his memories and powers, but like Rameses he was full of youthful bravado.


----------



## Ice (May 21, 2013)

"Locusts eh? Not a problem. Have a taste of some good old gunpowder!", Nero shouted, throwing a grenade at the locusts. It was infused with his Origin, ensuring that even if the locusts survived, anything they did to him would be nullified.

Nero replied back with multiple bullets, going several times the speed of sound. They were normal Origin bullets. Except that these were homing. "Let's see how you deal with this old man."


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2013)

The locusts that were hit with the bullets dispersed and fell the the ground. Moses was not worried about bullets, he jumped back and the waves of locusts and flies raised up and protected him. 

Each one carried the will of the lord and although Nero had killed them with his bullets, they quickly returned and formed a shield in front of him. Hoping to halt the shots.

"Hmm, you are special young mage! But your bullets paint you as a coward." Moses said to Nero from behind his swarm of regenerating bugs. As he said that a white flame began to envelop Moses himself.


----------



## Ice (May 21, 2013)

Nero's bullets easily pushed past the maskeshift shield Moses had constructed, the bullet's powers ignoring its defensive properties. Unless Moses did something to destroy the bullets, he would be cheese. Holey cheese to be exact.

"Awwww, don't say that. It hurts the heart ya know.", Nero grinned at Moses.


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2013)

As the bullets came through into Moses personal space, much like Avy could do with the flames and Rashen could do with the sand, the flames of the lord burned away the bullets. They were powerful flames not unlike those of order, anything aligned with Moses would be unburnt and only feel the warmth of the lords love, anything against it would be burnt up by the full force of god.

This was the power of the burning bush.
Moses winked at Nero from inside his fiery aura.  He would have to come up with up something more than bullets if he wanted to get to Moses.


----------



## Andyman (May 21, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Jimmy motions to Lancer that he will enter and sees if Berserker wanted to accompany him.... Who knows what lay in the church so he would need some protection. Jimmy takes out another cigarette and lights it. He was being very cautious due to the recent events.



Dexter nodded at Jimmy and then turned to Berserker. "B Rizzy accompany Jimbo and protect him slightly less better then you would protect me."

"So not at all." Berserker responded seriously.

"Dammit! Just follow him in."  He said with venom. Dexter had enough trouble being dead he didn't need his servant giving him lip.

Berserker let out a laugh and followed Jimmy. "This is such a fun group!"


----------



## Ice (May 21, 2013)

"Man oh man, looks like someone here wants to go all out eh?", Nero sighed to himself, "Well thats not a problem." Nero took out the Lance of Longinus, it's tip blazing with holy light. He flipped open a container which had the blood from the shroud when it healed Michael. Tipping a few drops onto it, the Lance grew even more powerful, a holy fire lit up Nero's own body.

"Let's dance."


----------



## Serp (May 21, 2013)

Moses looked at Nero and his smile fades.
"Fuck! Where did that pop out from?" He said not seeing where it come from. 

Moses looked at the Arma Christi, then to Nero. And a smile once again came across his face.

"One of the 6 Arma Christi, miracle weapons born from the blood of christ they helped spill, very interesting. The Lance of Longinus is powerful yes, but I have this!"
Moses waved his staff in his hand, and all the holy fire that was covering his body rolled down his arm covered the staff.

"Your weapon holds the blood of the fallen Christ, I was given this to do the lords wonders!" Moses laughed, he was not the great priest he would become he was a brash young lord with something to prove, and he ran towards Nero swiping him with the flaming staff. 

Moses had forgotten he wasn't alive, he was simply an apparition that was fueled by Rashen's own burn ability, his power was strong in life it may have been able to go on par with the lance. As a dead apparition, his powers were still there, yet weaker.


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2013)

Andyman said:


> Dexter nodded at Jimmy and then turned to Berserker. "B Rizzy accompany Jimbo and protect him slightly less better then you would protect me."
> 
> "So not at all." Berserker responded seriously.
> 
> ...



As Jimmy open up the church doors, he was awe of what he saw... They were battling in this very building.

"Jesus" Jimmy mutters as he watches the intense battle trying not to get in the way

"Where is that priest, I don't see him" Jimmy said to Berserker


----------



## Ice (May 22, 2013)

"Heh, do you ever shut up old man?", Nero sprinting forwards as well, the Lance already in a sweeping arc headed towards Moses' head.


----------



## TehChron (May 22, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> Memnarch saw the attack coming. Who wouldn't? The an was flying right towards the insane wizard. Memnarch acted quickly, performing two tasks. First, he gave the order for all the artifact creatures to jump in front of the attack, in an attempt to slow it. Next, Memnarch charged his mana, attempting to turn Sumeragi into an artifact. It didn't matter if the first first action did nothing. If Mmenarch could turn Sumeragi part artifact, Memnarch would have the victory.
> 
> Ruler cut through the forces of the Iron Tower. Being a Heroic Spirit and having magic resistance made Ruler almost invincible in battle. Mundane attacks did nothing. Magic was completely nullified. Only the Blightsteel Colossus and the demon posed a threat. They weren't the target though. Ruler ignored the two threats, riding straight for Tezzeret.
> 
> ...



Sumeragi grimaced.

There was simply far too many creatures attempting to intercept his Eight-Headed Demon Death.

Unfortunately, it lacked the travel speed of his faster attacks, such as the Battoujutsu that enabled him to cut space, but it allowed for more precise cuts. Additionally, due to his posture, he lacked the footing to perform a drawing attack of such speed in time to clear the path.

But all he could do was cut. And so he would be forced to gamble revealing his most secret technique. The air around him flowed, forming violent, concentrated gusts.

It blew towards the approaching creatures.

"Kaze no...Tendou Zangetsuha!"

Dozens of tears opened in midair, obstructing the paths of the approaching artifact creatures. At the same time, Sumeragi could feel Memnarch's spell begin to affect him. So he simply ran Gale Cry Cutter through himself. Sumeragi was simply a swordsmen of mythical skill, he relied on no magic or psychic power to increase his physical capabilities. The secrets of his skills were ridiculously mundane. And so the red light howling through his body affected only Memnarch's spell.

But what of the wind? What propelled it? Controlled it? If it was not a magical or ESPer power?

The answer was simple:

The wind was his soul, and so, it too, would cut.

The Eight Headed Demon Death attack continued unhindered, perfectly calibrated and aimed to separate Memnarch's source of power and sentience from it's shell and corruption.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The cigar dropped from Armstrong's mouth, as the King of Heroes face contorted in pure rage. 

In Snowfield, California, the Fake Grail shuddered.

In the Blind Eternities, Armstrong's remaining Command Seals bled black.

In the cave enveloped by shadow, an overwhelming hunger and desire for chaos reached out to this mysterious fount of raw energies to feast upon.

Armstrong and Gilgamesh turned to look at Armstrong's hand, as shadows poured from it. The powerful magical energies brought to bear before the Iron Tower had been nothing compared to what the two of them were now in the midst of. And this did not go unnoticed by the forces which had claimed the False Grail for their own.

A mere imitation of the dark gods that had corrupted the Grail War in Snowfield had manifested itself through the Servant Summoning system. It's legend was newer, but inferior.

There were many who acknowledged that this newcomer could be considered a brother to the dark gods who lay beyond the world. But they themselves scoffed at the idea. Mere hundreds of worlds at its beck and call? Defeated by death and human cunning? Chaos unbridled but forced into check?

The legend of this..."Many Angled One" was weak compared to their own history, which had been in existence since before the stars had lit themselves, illuminating the darkness of space. Gods that dwelled in the formless shadow between Universes. Beings which scoffed at those who possessed the Spark to traverse planes. Planes! Such small things, where mere children such as the Eldrazi were considered a threat.

So let the child prove itself against his peers.

A green substance erupted from Armstrong's hand, and a single, blood red eye opened in the pool of shadow that had poured out.

It took shape. It's form defined itself.


*Spoiler*: __ 



​



Perhaps if it devoured the immense magical energies present here, it could grow enough in power to be counted properly among it's elders. For even Cthulhu sleeping in R'lyeh was given greater reverence than the mighty Shuma-Gorath.

These Eldrazi would be but a stepping stone, and perhaps a light snack as well, for the Lord of Chaos.


----------



## Andyman (May 22, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> As Jimmy open up the church doors, he was awe of what he saw... They were battling in this very building.
> 
> "Jesus" Jimmy mutters as he watches the intense battle trying not to get in the way
> 
> "Where is that priest, I don't see him" Jimmy said to Berserker



"Perhaps he went collar shopping?" Berserker said with a hint of cheer in his voice.

Staring at the battle. His eyes were actually lit up with glee as he watched the intense struggle.


In the meanwhile Dexter was wondering what would it be like to smoke as a zombie. Well at least he wouldn't have to worry about getting sick anymore.


----------



## Asune (May 22, 2013)

Lennia, contained on her new body, still struggled to understand what she was...
For a certain moment she even lost herself... however a feeling awakened her....

A presence... someone was close to her location............

............................_Nathalia?_......................

That was the name that came to her mind....

And effectively, the person that was somewhere in the arounds was called Nathalia Gosforth..... a vampire as her....
No...
Something bigger than a single vampire....

.....................

On the meanwhile, Nathalia surveid the surroundings, still seeking for her sister...
For a moment she thought she was done for. However the man called Aaron commited a very stupid mistake on his part... this allowed her to escape, and then approach Caster's Noble Phantasm and all the following events, to escape from that place....

She was moving when something assaulted her... a feeling...

_.................Lennia?.............._

Also words that came inmediatly to her mind....

The full moon withstood on the sky... waiting for it's moment...
Soon the Crimson moon would show itself...


----------



## Crimson King (May 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Sumeragi grimaced.
> 
> There was simply far too many creatures attempting to intercept his Eight-Headed Demon Death.
> 
> ...


Sparing a second, Tezzeret cast a spell at Memnarch. It was a simple summoning spell. It summoned no creature, but an artifact. It was a cloak made from the finest silk, found on one one plane. The silk had the unique property of turning the wearer invisible as well as deflecting all spells and techniques used against it. As the cape wrapped around Memnarch, the insane wizard jumped to the side letting the cloak deflect the attack.

In that moment, Ruler dashed at Tezzeret. Ruler pointed the ji at Tezzeret, the weapon charged with prana. Tezzeret brought his focus back to the Heroic Spirit and began raising a shield.  Before the spell was completed, Ruler smashed through it and ran Tezzeret through.

Tezzeret grunted in annoyance. Even with a weapon through his body, Tezzeret was still unhindered. The Etherium had long ago replaced his organs. A weapon through his chest was the same as a sword through an inanimate object. Ruler didn't let Tezzeret try anything else, using the straight sword to rain blows onto the artificer. Tezzeret instantly fell on the defensive, for blocking was all he could do for the moment.

The whispersilk cloak vanished off Memnarch. 

==============================

The Elder Dragon acted. It saw the chance and took it. As the command spell flared, Nicol Bolas cast his spell. The spell was an ancient one, designed against powerful magic. Against weak spells, it served almost no purpose. But against a spell such as this, it's true power was realized.  The spell's effect was simple. It nullified the active spell and transferred all of the prana in that spell to Nicol Bolas. The Lord of Chaos flickered into existence for a moment, then faded from view, its source of power redirected elsewhere. The power of the false Grail filled the Elder Dragon.  His spark ignited with power. Finally, after many decades, the powers of the old Planeswalkers filled the Elder Dragon once again. This was his original goal in setting up this Grail War. To obtain the powers of the grail for himself, to reclaim what should rightfully be his. The plan deviated a little, but Nicol Bolas expected that. No plan ever went true.

Nicol Bolas could feel the power inside him now. It was not as much as the true grail, but that could easily fixed. After all, the war was still on going. All he needed to do now was simply wait.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2013)

*INTERLUDE*

Nicol Bolas is ready. His plans have been all set in motion, the key targets removed. It all comes down to this.

With a flash, the occupants of the Iron Tower vanished, transported back down to the Fuyuki church, Tezzeret's forces on one side, Ruler and Sumeragi on the other. But Tezzeret was no the threat.

A great portal opened, tearing space apart with its immense power. violent lances of energy lashed out, blasting apart artifacts and people. The portal was large, larger than even the city. As the people looked up, the blasts of energy turned them into red mist. As if on cue, the people started running, fleeing for their lives. The bolts of energy, ripped buildings apart, tearing down apartments and melting stone. The great steel bridged that connected the city was struck, sundering it in two. 

From the portal came the mastermind himself. Nicol Bolas, Elder Dragon, Planeswalker, Lord of a thousand planes, emerged in all his magnificent glory. His wings darkened the sky. His power radiated like a nuclear bomb. All across the planet, mages and members of the church felt the immense energy, as if all the Types had descended to Earth at once. Nicol Bolas has come to claim, the Grail for himself.  To surpass even his current powers, he will consume the Grail, becoming even more powerful than his Old Planeswalker state.

*"Artificer, bring me the Grail."*


----------



## Asune (May 23, 2013)

Inmediatly the fake Lennia that acompanied Jimmy collapsed...
The real one, returned the energy of that fake to her own.
After all this was an event without precedents, a threat for her objective. 
Leaving aside her hiding place, she jumped through rooftops to get a close view of the event.
And of course what she saw left her atonished.

A mounstrous being akin to a phantasmal beast of a total different level showed itself.....
She had to act..... however for now she would wait and see.

As if this were to be a trigger, the knowledge of the skills contained within the new body showed on her brain.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2013)

"Joor Zha Frul!"

Conner, the Dragonborn, had turned into a Vampire in the second day and had not been hunted down by any of the remaining masters, or anybody in the city. Although he had fed on many to regenerate his wounds and expand his powers. No one had found him.

Conner appeared dressed for battle to fight a dragon to the death.

The shout he used was Dragon Rend. Upon Hitting Nicol Bolas the Elder Dragon would find that he had temporarily lost access to his magical powers temporarily, he would loose a large portion of his physical strength to the point that  flying would be impossible. The Dragon would fee as if his very soul had been  wrapped in chains. And it was, more or less. Dragon Rend was shout  meant specifically weaken God Dragons and make them mortal.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2013)

The small man had said something, but Nicol Bolas did not pay attention to it. Some of his defensive spells flared up, absorbing some kind of attack. Whatever it was, it would do nothing to him now. Had Nicol Bolas been in his crippled state before absorbing the fake grail, he may have felt the attack. But now that he has risen back to his full might as an Old Planeswalker, that attack meant nothing at all. He was no longer a dragon. In fact, he has not been a dragon for most of his life. A planeswalker was above corporeal bodies. The shape he took was simply one he felt familiar with.  If he wished, Nicol Bolas could shapeshift into a weak human body right now. It would take him less effort to reassemble his body than to turn his head.

Ignoring the attack, Nicol Bolas continued on his path. The grail was all he cared about. Power and knowledge  was all he craved.


----------



## Serp (May 23, 2013)

A wave of energy rolled through the dimension of Ra and everyone stopped. 
Rashen raised his hand, "Woah stop. Something much more important is happening." And Moses and Ramesses stopped their assault and returned to Rashens side.

Rashen clicked his fingers and the were back in the ordinary basement room that Avy used as his base of operations. 

"Something bigger and badder is out there, I think its what my daughter spoke of. Young Targaryen take this gift then, be warned it may eat you up inside." Rashen blew a whisp of flame into Avy's mouth.

"The full power of the great house be with you." He smiled and then looked to everyone else, and sighed. He clicked his fingers once more and another clay man appeared before him, and like he had done with Moses and Rameses he breathed some of his flame into it, it morphed and changed into a man with red hair and glasses. 

"I believe you know cousin Uriel." Moses said and chuckled. 

Avy looked up and he could feel the power and then he saw the giant beast. He was a Targaryen a person descended from dragons, but even he felt the darkness in his bones, if he had bones.

"Guys lets go." He said notioning to Aaron, Nero, Aenys and Rashen with the spiritual warriors to follow. And with that he and Archer took off.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2013)

As the Dragon approached his position, Conner's body turned into a cloud of mist which dispersed  over the area. Conner's mass would then reform with him over the Dragon's head. Conner would then use his legs and his left hand to grapple onto the top of Nocol Bolas' head while using his right hand to try shove a dragon slaying sword into the enemy's right eye socket.


----------



## Crimson King (May 23, 2013)

As the man transformed into mist, Nicol Bolas cast a quick spell. All the spell did was manipulate locations. It couldn't directly cause damage. Instead, Nicol Bolas used the spell to change the location Conner would materialize. Instead of appearing on top of Nicol Bolas, Conner reappeared 50 meters to the right, still in the air.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2013)

Andyman said:


> "Perhaps he went collar shopping?" Berserker said with a hint of cheer in his voice.
> 
> Staring at the battle. His eyes were actually lit up with glee as he watched the intense struggle.
> 
> ...



Lancer sensing something on the mist quickly dash past the priest into the church and was amazed by what he saw.... Jimmy was still in awe, frozen completely by this battle.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 23, 2013)

Crimson King said:


> As the man transformed into mist, Nicol Bolas cast a quick spell. All the spell did was manipulate locations. It couldn't directly cause damage. Instead, Nicol Bolas used the spell to change the location Conner would materialize. Instead of appearing on top of Nicol Bolas, Conner reappeared 50 meters to the right, still in the air.



Rather than move Conner though, the spell has almost  no effect. Conner's body itself was the mist. Simply dispersing himself again as he was being moved was all he needed to do to appear back on the Elder Dragon's head again. Still Conner attempted to stab the beasts' eye with his sword yet again.


----------



## manidk (May 24, 2013)

Kira felt a distortion in the air.

A great power calling to him.

His link to Aaron had just returned after disappearing for a short while.

"I had hoped he died... Ugh."

But something was strange... This interference, this great magical energy had weakened the connection somehow.  Not enough for Kira to fully regain his free will;  Just enough to let his mind go wild with thoughts of killing that blasted annoyance of a man.

But that didn't matter.

He felt the urge to go towards this new power, one that completely eclipsed the Knight that almost killed him earlier.

Much like he was drawn to the Joestars back in Morioh, he was drawn towards this otherworldly presence as well.

He began his journey across town towards this abomination.  What he saw as another obstacle in his goal; To live a quiet life.


----------



## Crimson King (May 24, 2013)

The annoying was like a bug. It kept coming back despite the warnings. So Nicol Bolas decided to move it to the next level. First, Nicol Bolas repeated his spell again. then, he cast another spell that would turn Conner into a sheep the moment he turned back into human form.


----------



## Serp (May 24, 2013)

Michael looked up and he knew he would be needed.

_My nephew, I cannot give you my full support in this, our full combined power is reserved for the acts of the Lord. This is a fault of you city and for that you will fight with enough of my power to match your former glory.

_Michael nodded his head, the Archangel had made its choice and he had to respect it, the glow on his michael sword dulled ever so slightly yet still bright with power.

He pulled off his priestly robes once again and he got ready for the last time to fight in this holy war.

-----

"Be ready my brothers, this is the final battle in the war that saw Michael die and resurrect, Uriel turn to the darkness." 

Gabrielle stood before her fellow priests, her roman armour shining with the power of the lord and the lash gripped tight in her other hand.
"Lets fly!" She shouted and jumped towards the dragon, the rest of the priests in the air right behind her. 


As the priests rained down on the dragon, and Conner was fighting over the beast, he turned his head and breathed a rain of flames towards the priests. The flames got close and then they stopped. 

Infront of the priests floating in the air, with somesort of strange magecraft, Avy, Rashen, Aenys, Ramesses and Moses all stood holding the flames at bay.

"Hey guys." Avy said turning to wink at the priests. 

And then they stood unified to face whatever the dragon would throw at them next.


----------



## Byrd (May 24, 2013)

Lancer pushed Jimmy backwards as he was prepared to fight....

His lance radiated light in every direction as he stab it into the ground.... The range of this light spread across the entire area they were at. Several Soldiers emerge from the realm of his kingdom and charge forward towards the dragon.

"Tis will be an excellent battle" Lancer exclaim and then turn to Jimmy and said "Was good working with you". Lancer then charges at the beast with his lance drawn


----------



## Ice (May 24, 2013)

Nero scratched his head, "Well now, that is one HUGE dragon." His and Saber's eyes met, this was going to be the biggest battle in their lives. "Here Roland. You might need this.", Nero said, throwing the lance towards him. And as Roland grabbed the Lance, it slowly morphed into his king's sword, Joyeuse. And with that, Saber sprinted forward.


----------



## Serp (May 24, 2013)

Avy and the rest had kept them from burning in the dragons flames, this dragon was not of this world, so they still felt some resistance to the fire and the burn to go along with it, however slight. 

But the descended to the ground to meet up with Archer and the others. 

"Uriel!" Gabrielle shouted pointing her lash in his face. 

Uriel raised his hands in defence, "Sister, I am the Uriel you know and trust, before my mind was twisted to perversions of the Lords love." 

"It is true. He was brought back temporaily to help us, and he is back to his usual self." Avy added.

Gabrielle huff and turned her head.
"So what now?" 

"This!" Avy said turning to Archer to get started.

"Wait! I wish to do something for the boy." Uriel said.

"What would that be?" Raphael asked.

Uriel pulled out his mask of the dead. "I am here temporarily, my miracles as well. I ask for a drop of the blood of Christ to bless my Arma and gift the boy my last miracle."

Gabrielle looked wide eyed, true Uriels last Miracle would normally kill him to perform, but he was living on borrowed time so just might work.
"I see, Michael is not here, his blood is not avaliable to you." 

Uriel sighed. "My lady mother, do you not carry Michael's child. Is the blood of Christ now not within you." 

Gabrielle blushed. "Oh ok!" She said after a tense silence. She pricked her finger rubbed the blood on Uriels forehead anointing him. 

+Arma Christ: The Lazarus Mask: The act of revival

"Ok lets roll give me one of this clay men things, they act suitible hosts." He said.

Rashen waved his hand and one of them rolled over to Uriel. Uriel then placed his mask on the claymans face, and the mask broke. This was its last Miracle, pain rolled through Uriels own clay body, but this body would not fail so easily, it would at least last the battle. The clay mans body began to morph even without the mask upto its face, the masks miracles all drained into a single moment. Clothes began to form, old style french garments, a head of hair red even to match Ramesses head. And in his hand a guilotine.... Maximillen aka Berkserker.

"What!?" Avy exclaimed a tear forming beneath a singular eye.

"I have brought back your general, he will only be here a short while, when I break down completely my miracle unnatural will break down with me, he is here for the battle and no longer." Uriel said with a wince. 

"Hey boss, you look sad." Berserker said to Avy.

"Yea, I'm sad." He said with a soft smile. After a moment had passed he was back on track.

"Archer its time!" 

"Yes Aven, release my name and my mystery let me claim my fullest powers." 

Avy nodded and raised his hand to use his command seals.
"Archer, I give glory to your name Hayk Nahapet the grand founder of Armenia. King who slew the titan, so great even your story inspires even those of Hercules. Fight with your glory, fight for your peoples then and now, fight as the divine king that you are!" One of his Command seals burned up and Archer started to glow, his crown now appearing on his head. He turned and smiled on Avy.

Avy took another deep breath and raised his hand to use his last command seal. 
"Great King Hayk, fight with the full force of you strength, let no mortal level of power hold it back. Let your arrows all strike true, guided only by the manifestation of your will power. Fight as though win or lose this is your last day as king, last day alive."  And with that Avy was no longer a master and Archer started to glow once more. 

Avy managed a feeble smiled, and was embraced by Aenys. Archer went over and picked them both up in a huge hug. "My Prince, my Princess, you have done your family proud, and I would always consider you princes and princesses of my own."

"Yes Archer, and now it begins."

"No Aven, now it ends." Hayk responded. 

"Oh good king Hayk I too have a gift for you." Ramesses added. 
Ramesses and Rashen stood side by side and put their hands out.
"In the name of the great house." He said in unison and the ground started to shake.
Men made of clay and stone, each in the image of Archer, started march out of the ground, hundreds and hundreds.



"An army of kings worthy of the king." Rashen said smiling, before he fell to his knee. Rashen was powerful, but supporting not only Moses, Uriel, Berserker and Ramesses and now all these Shabtis and his last gift not even fully formed yet.

In the background behind the marching stone men, the place they were marching from was a large building. Rameses smiled a cocky smile. "Good king Hayk, I hope it looks the part. Haykaberd, huh!" 

They were ready, the weakened ones taking a back seat using their power to support the rest.
"Now we dine in hell!" Archer yelled. And now all the Archers of Hayks archers arrows glowed brightly all the energy from the triangles and the fortress recycling into everything. Onwards to the dragon.


----------



## Asune (May 25, 2013)

Lennia silently joined the group against the dragon.
Of course she made her presence to be noticed.

"....I don't think you recognize me, but I was used to be one of the Masters of Caster.... This body is now different though.... " 

She then pointed at the dragon...

"Against that beast pure power will be useless... this is something that attain to all of us, asi t wishes to consume the grail we seek for... I can trap it into the reality marble of this dead apostle for a while. Giving a clear battlefield..."

.....................................

At the very moment the figure of the other vampire, seeking her sister joined them....

"Finally found you Lennia...." said Nathalia...

"I can see that the dragon is a bigger threat now..... Caster, show yourself!!!"

The figure of Caster appeared....

"It pains me to require your assistance once again.... but I guess there is no problem for them... You heal their wounds if needed... Unless the dragon is defeated, we better force a teamwork here...."

Caster silently affirmed raising his hand... as soon as he did that, a divine music covered their surroundings, and the wounds of both masters and servants was being healed.

"Sis... I dunno what happened to your body.... but if it's needed we can always use that...."


----------



## Crimson King (May 28, 2013)

The Elder Dragon turned, sensing a threat. It seems this realm possessed some warriors after all. Turning in mid flight, Nicol Bolas flew towards the gathered warriors. An army approached him. He found this amusing. Most of the army was no threat to him. They were mere meat shields. Only a few could pose any sort of threat. But that was before he was filled with power. Now, with powers almost at his old planeswalker level, they were merely an amusement. Nicol Bolas flew at the army, multiple spells ready.

======================

Ruler stood on a pile of rubble that was once a church. The Elder Dragon has made his move. It was time for Ruler to put the plan in motion. The plan was risky. But that was only because Ruler was still low on prana. Ruler would need to pump everything into the next few moves. 

Rushing past the Elder Dragon, Ruler approached the army. Ruler stopped in front of them and spoke.

"Heroic Spirits and Deities, I shall give you what aid I can offer."

Turning to face the Elder Dragon, Ruler unleashed the reality marble. The one from before were incomplete, mere fragments of the whole. Here, the chant would unleash the full power of the reality marble Ruler possessed. Unfortunately, it would likely leave Ruler too drained to do much fighting. Normally, using the full reality marble would take took much time, as the chant was long. Here though, it didn't matter. Nicol Bolas saw them as no threat and took his time approaching. Ruler had plenty of time. There was also no need to use the passive part of the reality marble. Ruler identity didn't matter now.


*Spoiler*: _The Ballad_ 



Tsiek tsiek and again tsiek tsiek,
Mu-lan weaves, facing the door.
You don't hear the shuttle's sound,
You only hear Daughter's sighs.
They ask Daughter who's in her heart,
They ask Daughter who's on her mind.
"No one is on Daughter's heart,
No one is on Daughter's mind.
Last night I saw the draft posters,
The Khan is calling many troops,
The army list is in twelve scrolls,
On every scroll there's Father's name.
Father has no grown-up son,
Mu-lan has no elder brother.
I want to buy a saddle and horse,
And serve in the army in Father's place."

In the East Market she buys a spirited horse,
In the West Market she buys a saddle,
In the South Market she buys a bridle,
In the North Market she buys a long whip.
At dawn she takes leave of Father and Mother,
In the evening camps on the Yellow River's bank.
She doesn't hear the sound of Father and Mother calling,
She only hears the Yellow River's flowing water cry tsien tsien.

At dawn she takes leave of the Yellow River,
In the evening she arrives at Black Mountain.
She doesn't hear the sound of Father and Mother calling,
She only hears Mount Yen's nomad horses cry tsiu tsiu.
She goes ten thousand miles on the business of war,
She crosses passes and mountains like flying.
Northern gusts carry the rattle of army pots,
Chilly light shines on iron armor.
Generals die in a hundred battles,
Stout soldiers return after ten years.

On her return she sees the Son of Heaven,
The Son of Heaven sits in the Splendid Hall.
He gives out promotions in twelve ranks
And prizes of a hundred thousand and more.
The Khan asks her what she desires.
"Mu-lan has no use for a minister's post.
I wish to ride a swift mount
To take me back to my home."

When Father and Mother hear Daughter is coming
They go outside the wall to meet her, leaning on each other.
When Elder Sister hears Younger Sister is coming
She fixes her rouge, facing the door.
When Little Brother hears Elder Sister is coming
He whets the knife, quick quick, for pig and sheep.
"I open the door to my east chamber,
I sit on my couch in the west room,
I take off my wartime gown
And put on my old-time clothes."
Facing the window she fixes her cloudlike hair,
Hanging up a mirror she dabs on yellow flower powder
She goes out the door and sees her comrades.
Her comrades are all amazed and perplexed.
Traveling together for twelve years
They didn't know Mu-lan was a girl.
"The he-hare's feet go hop and skip,
The she-hare's eyes are muddled and fuddled.
Two hares running side by side close to the ground,
How can they tell if I am he or she?"




The world around them shifted. The city washed away along with its people. The river vanished. In place of Fuyuki was an endless grass field. The field was no empty. *In the field was an army of 20 000 warriors, all of them sharing the appearance of Ruler, who now stood at the head of the army.  

*
"You have your battlefield and two armies. Destroy that dragon."


----------



## Byrd (May 28, 2013)

Lancer stop his initial charged as he seem Ruler now was in the mist.

Lancer was thrilled... the enticement of battle once again fill his core.... He jab his lance into the ground as light radiated everywhere.... He would fight as a warrior and as his domination was finally set up... his elite soldiers emerged... clad with the armour of warriors.. they were set... some possess swords and shields, others had spears.. there were even some archers in the mist....

They gather around the army to face the threat.


----------



## Serp (May 28, 2013)

Lancer had he army, Ruler his, Archer and Avy theirs.

Looking back to Rider Archer spoke "Summon your will onto this plain. We can do this!"

Avy closed his eyes and thought hard, Dexter had gotten rid of his blessing of Ra, but Berserker still held it, if it had come to it he could have killed him in an instant but now he needed him.

Avy rose up and spoke to everyone, he could tell everyone was here. He used his magecraft to amplify his voice. 

"My fellow mages and heroes, last time we crashed realities against one another and forced Gaia's own to crumble. Gaia is the spirit of this earth, Alaya is spirit of humanity, a shared will. We are the blood of kings and heroes, together in one space. We need to stop this beast of a dragon, can we not unite our realities with that of Alaya and create the greatest reality Marble large enough to swallow the earth. The Kingdom of Men!" 

Gabrielle rose up and shouted. "Yes together!" She said and summoned the Will of Rome, centuries of warriors rose up and fell in line behind Lancer, Mulan and Archers soldiers.

Avy looked to Aaron. "Rider wants to lend a hand?" He asked.

"Berserker and if Caster still lives can help too!" Avy shouted out.

Little by little he felt everything starting to fuse together slightly and fluidly. But the Dragon was fast approaching.

Archer raised his and and pointed at the dragon. "Archers with me!" He shouted and empowered every single arrow head on the field in the 100,000s.

"Release!: he shouted urging the archers to let fly at the dragon, his own blast powered with Assassins nine lives killing wave, even in death he was helping this final fight.

Avy looked around, Rashen was on his knees gasping for breath, he was a normal mage and was supporting so much, he would falter soon and leave Aenys without a father. He needed more firepower if anything he needed to stop supporting all of this.

Maxi was looking at Avy. "I know that look master, your planning something stupid like self sacrifice!"

"Ha you know me well. I was in the realm of Ra earlier and I felt something a resonance I know my purpose, Aenys said I had to die. And I now know why, and you like before will have to help me."

Maxi scratched his hair. "But really we only just made up baby!"

Avy chuckled swallowing his fear. He walked up to Rashen.

"Uncle, I see the strain you have put on yourself but this is my fight allow me and archer to take over, you gave me my ability to move the earth so let it be."

"Adventure, you flame is too weak. Your inner fire is not enough."

Avy stood up and saw Archer, the great King Hayk, he had died and fought for his people as did many of these spirts, if he ever wanted to be a heroic spirit so would he.

"Are you sure?" He asked. 

Rashen's eyes went wide he could see in Avy more than just his own power but the power of Ra, of Set, Horus, Osiris and all the gods.

"Shen he is the one!" Moses added.

"Yes I dreamed of this day and spread the word. He is the throne of fire!" Ramesses added.

"Throne of fire?" Aenys asked confused.

"Simply put his soul is a direct manifestation either via prophecy or design of the realm of Ra, he is the throne on which the gods sit and kneel before, his power is not his own only to support the world of gods and men." Ramesses continued.

"Maximillen! Liberate my flames!" He said.

"NO!" Aenys shouted, as Maxi's guillotine cut across Avy's body, and a wave of light and fire burst forth. The fire went everywhere, around everyone, his holy light powering up those fighting under christ, his Huracan powers gifted to Aaron and Rider, his earth powers gifted to Archer and his stone men now moved with renewed vigour.

But an apparation of flame stood over his body and like the burning bush it spoke.
"Do not weep for me Aenys I was already dead, living on borrowed time. Use my flame and cleanse the world."

And then most of his flame flew straight into Archer and his arrows burst into flame, the holy fire not only of the lord but of Ra and the storm gods of the americas.

A small match stick amount remained in Aenys hand, and she wept.

Archer felt this boost of power and he knew Avy was dead. He roared. Once the Wild Hunt and the Unyeilding and even possibly Nirvana were cast into their world of men, they could beat the dragon.

Michael was still flying around providing aerial support. Michaels gift would protect him from death and gift him flight, but his fighting ability had to come from himself. 

The big hitters included Lancer and his spear, Saber and his swords and Archer and his arrows. The three Knight classes would stop this beast, but only if the world reacted to their plea helped reject the beast. 

The 2 roman armies, 1 Chinese and one armenia rock archers would hold their own, but the forces that could be called on by Berserker and Rider would tip the scale.


----------



## Ice (May 28, 2013)

Saber saw Avy sacrifice himself, letting his fire free to empower the heroes. Inside his helmet, a tear fell slipped down his face as he wept for the second passing of a great man. He could only hope no more would have to be made this day.

He gazed at the dragon, a monstrosity that did not belong on this world. Durandal and Joyeuse both screamed at the wrongness he was causing. Swinging Joyeuse, a barrier fell upon everyone, which would protect them from damage. No more would die this day other than the dragon if he could help it.


----------



## Serp (May 29, 2013)

Rider and Berserker had thrown in their chips, it seemed even that Caster had thrown in his chips and the combined force of the Alaya was forcing the Dragon further into the sky. 

Saber had summoned a barrier that would stop harm coming to the heroes, Joyuese had gifted them all with a healing barrier. The Armies still had to fight closer quarters, but they knew the sacrifice and they died as heroes, each soul striking the dragon as it flew to heaven. 

Aenys was still mourning but she went upto Avy's body and pulled out his nails. She threw the set of nails to Archer, it flew through the sky and Archer caught it. 

_Fight fire with fire and evil with prayer, and when prayer is fire see all can burn. 

_Archer heard through the flames, and then he nodded. He threw one of the nails each to Saber and Lancer. He grabbed the end of his own nail and crimped it so it stayed on the end of his arrow shaft. 

"The nails will use his power against him, strike hard with sword, spear and nail. The power of God be with you." Archer himself rumoured to be a descendant of Noah himself. Smiled and trusted in God.

Lancer and Saber ran flew it strike the beast, along with the priests each armed with a holy weapon, would hold the beast back. He was flying and attacking with his conceptual spells, many warriors were dying, but it was the good fight. 

Rider and Ruler continued to control Armies, Berserker leading the charge of the phantasmal hunt. Endless attacks on the Dragon, attacks from all directions would always hit a blind spot, noone could see and react in every direction. 

The servants went and attacks, swords and spear attacking and harming the beast
the power of God searing into the beast, but he was not a god nor a mortal, he was something more. Something the miracles of a human god even if he was the eternal, were weaker towards. 

The power burned through the beast, the priests struck hard with their Arma Christi's Michael rejoining his group, the beast losing his concentration was being pushed further and further off the planet.

As the beast was trying to get rid of everyone around him, there was too many of them, unless he killed the focal most powerful ones, they kept coming and forming. With the fodders going at it and the powerful ones striking hard and moving fast avoiding spells and strikes. 

Archer raised his bow and pointed it at the dragon, the nail at its tip burning hot with the flame of Avy's soul. 

Arrows, armies and beasts were still striking the dragon. The nails were recycling the power of the dragon back into holding him back and into Archers arrow tips. 

Avy's command seal had forced Archer to use all his strength and so he would, he put all his mana into his arm and his bow, and drew the string and put all his mana all his infinite strength into this shot, Archer would crumble away to nothingness after he shot the flaming arma christi with the power of infinite force. 

The arrow went flying through the sky, almost infinite energy and with it Archer power vapourised as his mana fell apart and into the arrow. His body hardening. "First from Chaos..." Was Archers last words, Hayk slayer of titans, now was back in the afterlife with his beloved Armenia. The heroes pinning the Dragon in place with their attacks.

The flames of the arrow of infinite strength burst into two beasts.  One giant golden bird like beast, rays of light burst from its body and a large blood red Serpent, of what seemed like infinite length.

Nope.
Nope.

Apophis and Ra summoned from First for chaos, they may hate each other but they had a bond, they would be damned if they let a 3rd Dragon and come ruin the fun. It hit the beast and pushed it further away, as it rose the snake wrapped around the dragon, looping and looping while Ra continued to assault their senses with a bombarment of flames. 

The heroes fighting close quarters had fallen back and avoided the blast. The arrow still filled with near infinite strength continued to move forward after the beasts had been summoned, it pushed all 3 dragonic beasts further and further off the planet, boosted by the will of the Kingdom of Men. And soon it was too far to even see, but eventually there was a flash in the distance as the dragon was shot into the sun, even if they wouldn't kill him, Ra and Apophis would have a brother to join their fight for eternity, it would be a cold day in hell (and heaven) when earth saw that dreadful beast again.

Archers army crumbled to dust, and all that stood where the king had stood was a statue.



Michael retreated along with the priests back to Aenys, Maxi and Rashen.
Aenys was in tears cradling her small flame. Michael approached with Gabrielle and nodded at Uriel, who was a crippling mess as the lazuarus mask took its penance. 

"Thank you, you have made a great sacrifice" Michael said to Aenys. 

She looked up and walked toward Gabrielle. "Avy will return, he was no dragon, a scaly beast of flames, he took the other aspect of Ra into himself, he was a phoenix and he will rise again, one day." She said taking Gabrielles hands in her and the remaining flame that was Avy was shared between the womans hands, Gabrielle feeling the warmth of Avy within her and she smiled. 

What was happening with the others and even the grail was she did not know, they no longer had command seals, they were interlopers, the Dragon was gone, what ever happened with the war was none of their concern, the war was done for them, for now.


----------



## Crimson King (May 29, 2013)

Nciol Bolas was furious. The Reality Marbles had cut him off from the false grail, reducing him back to his weaker form. Now, it was all he could do to survive. The continuous attacks kept him on the defensive, unable to strike back. And then those two deities had pushed him off planet, trapping him in a sun. It didn't matter. He would get out eventually. He would destroy ever human and every god in this realm and burn it so that nothing would ever grow. He would-

"A God Dragon thinks he can destroy what is mine? How arrogant!"

Nicol Bolas looked around. Who would dare speak to him in that tone. When he broke free from these gods that held him he would kill the arrogant one first. Finally, there! Standing on what looked like a flying vehicle was a man in gold, standing just outside the sun. His immense power and ego keeping the flames of the sun away from him. In the golden man's hand was a red sword.

"You mongrel of a dragon! You are not even worth my time killing. Instead, I banish you from my realm forever!"

The red sword spun, giving off a massive gale of energy. Even the sun subsided, the never ending explosions giving way to the powers of the Star of Creation. The King of Heroes held the sword in front of him, then swung it.

"Now, begone as Ea banishes you forever!"

Reality tore open as Ea unleashed its power at the trapped Elder Dragon. The tear in space in time grew wide, then began drawing the Elder Dragon in. Nicol Bolas saw that it was more than the King of Heroes fueling the power. A grey haired man stood next to Gilgamesh, a strange jewel like sword in his hands. A bizarre creature surrounded by crystals directed some strange energy at the Elder Dragon. A knight with a massive sword pointed at him, the sword covered by the flames of the sun as it drew in its powers. Together, these gathered beings pushed the Elder Dragon into the maw of the rupture. As soon as the  Elder Dragon was through, the rupture sealed. The wizard with grey hair sighed, another threat averted thanks to the humans and Servants. The multiverse was sealed now to the Elder Dragon. Nicol Boals was permanently cut off from here. Even if he spent a million years, Nicol Bolas would never be able to return. But with so much powers and so many tears in space in time, there would be repercussions. Already, he could see the consequences on Earth...
=============================
Ruler let the reality marble collapse. This war would have to be put on hold and continue later. Perhaps in two decades. The Masters deserved rest after such an ordeal.

A strange man bumped into Ruler.  Ruler blinked. This was impossible. This man could no exist. 

"Whoa, sorry  'bout that. I could have sworn this was where I landed my ship." Said Malcom Reynolds.
=============================================

The war was ended for now. But the universe has now been affected in a unique way. Worlds of otehr multiverrses have merged and connected with the Nasuverse. The Throne of Heroes instantly took advantage of this, drawing in the souls of Heroes in these universes. The result would be an interesting new War with new possibilities for Servants. No longer would the system be limited to past heroes of this universe. Ancient heroes of other universes were now known to the Throne of Heroes. Aragorn, Thrall, Gotrek, these were only the tip of the new heroes the Throne now knows. The next war would prove to be the most unique of the Holy Grail Wars.

Twenty years will pass before the next Grail War, twenty years of the Nasuverse growing accustomed to these new events. But that was only for the mages and the church. Magic was once again hidden knowledge. The even at Fuyuki was wiped from the minds of every normal human. A massive spell was cast that modified the memories of every human, changing it in a way so that they always though these new universes were always here. Magic was once again hidden, and a New Holy Grail War will soon begin.


----------

